# [Sammelthread] Alphacool



## the_leon (14. Januar 2016)

Hier geht es um 
*Alphacool*

Neue Alphacool Produkte 2016:
Eisdecke


Spoiler



Erscheinungstermin: Ende 2015
Preis: 26€ (DDC), 37€ (D5), 22€ (AGB)
Die Eisdecken sind neue Aufsätze für DDC und D5 Pumpen.
Auch ein AGB lässt sich darauf befestigen
 http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/be/5a/16/1011327-2566ec16d9b3c1.jpg



Eisfach


Spoiler



Erscheinungstermin: 15.01.16
Preis: 54€ (DC-LT), 59€ (DDC), 64€ (D5)
Die Eisfächer sind die neuen 5,25" AGBs. 
Es können bis zu 2 DC-LT Pumpen montiert werden oder jeweils eine DDC oder D5
http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/02/e6/aa/Beleuchtet569e193888acb.jpg



Eisbecher


Spoiler



Erscheinungstermin: 20.01.16
Preis: unbekannt
Die Eisbecher sind neun Röhren AGBs.
Es wird auch Varianten für DDC oder D5 geben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eisberg 2


Spoiler



Erscheinungstermin: ca. 28.01.2016
Preis: Unbekannt, Eisberg Solo ca. 50€, Mit 240mm Radi ca. 100€
Die Eisberg ist eine komplette AiO Wasserkühlung oder sie lässt sich als Pumpe und AGB Kombo auf der CPU verwenden und in einen Kreislauf einbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eisplateau

X-Flow Radiator


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Januar 2016)

stark


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Januar 2016)

Da sind wir ja


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Januar 2016)

Also wann dürfen wir mit dem Release der/des Eisberg 2 gleich nochmal rechnen ?


----------



## Rarek (14. Januar 2016)

4. post und wieder beim Thema


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Januar 2016)

Eisberg 2 Solo kommt in 2 Wochen. 

Aber es gibt doch noch mehr Neuheiten. Eisplateau.... Eisbecher..... Eisfach.... es stehen ca. 30 neue Produkte in diesem Jahr bei Alphacool an.  Und ich meine damit nicht den x-ten GPX Kühler.


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Januar 2016)

Optimal, die Solo Version würde es bei mir eh werden !

Darfst Du denn schon (fast) alles verraten?


----------



## Noxxphox (14. Januar 2016)

30 produkte?
wie vielendavon haben das wort "eis"im namen?^^

na bin mal gespannt... hab aktuel eig ekwb only... aber wenn sichs lohnt tausch ich was aus


----------



## Chanks (14. Januar 2016)

Mich würde vorallem auch mal der Preis des Eisberg Solo interessieren


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

@ Noxxphox
Keine Ahnung.... wie viele Worte mit "Eis" fallen dir denn ein  Es wird nicht alles für die "Eis"-Familie kommen, aber ja, die "Eis"-Familie stellt die gehobene Produktreihe dar. 

@Chanks
Das kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. 

@-H1N1-
Dürfen? Das schöne ist, ich entscheide wann welche Informationen fließen  Aber du hast eine Frage frei die ich dir beantworten werden. Egal welche.... sofern dazu eine Antwort feststeht und es nicht noch Variablen gibt.


----------



## Rarek (15. Januar 2016)

aha... der Eddy kriegt sein Geld also fürs Spoilern


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Lach... hm.. joar.. so kann man das schon irgendwie sehen  

Um das zu unterstreichen.... hier mal ein Spoiler von einer Version der 20 verschiedenen Eisbecher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die Qualität.... aber mein altes Handy hat nicht die Beste Cam :-/


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

Das sieht aber ganz nett aus muss ich sagen, gefällt mir so ganz durchsichtig gehalten


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Januar 2016)

Gut, dann hier meine Frage:
Schafft ihr es den Preis unter 50€ zu halten, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß der Vorgänger auch so viel/wenig gekostet hat und momentan (wahrscheinlich auch zukünftig) nicht mehr lieferbar ist?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Ich kann dir, wie schon oben erwähnt, nichts zum Preis sagen da dieser aktuell noch nicht feststeht. Die Kalkulation ist nicht abgeschlossen. Ich könnte aktuell nur Raten und mächtig falsch liegen da die Kalkulation leider überhaupt nicht in mein Aufgabengebiet liegt, sorry. 
Zur aktuellen Eisberg Solo kann ich dir nur sagen, das ist ein Abverkaufspreis  

Da ich dir keine konkrete Antwort geben kann, hast du immer noch eine Frage frei 

@mist3r89
Wird es aber auch als Acetal Version geben, also in schwarz. Das Ganze für D5 und DDC Pumpen, auch eine Eheim Edition und eine ohne Pumpenboden.


----------



## Chanks (15. Januar 2016)

Oh, darf ich auch eine Frage frei haben :o

Wenn ja, dann würde ich gerne wissen was es mit der LED auf sich hat^^ lässt sich deren Farbe nun anpassen und wenn ja in welchen Farben  
Vielleicht ändert sie sich ja auch mit der Temperatur?


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2016)

Feature: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige im Detail


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Chanks schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann würde ich gerne wissen was es mit der LED auf sich hat^^ lässt sich deren Farbe nun anpassen und wenn ja in welchen Farben
> Vielleicht ändert sie sich ja auch mit der Temperatur?



Die LED leuchtet blau und leuchtet eben einfach  Wechseln kann man die LED nicht, dafür wird irgendwann eine Edition kommen die für Modder ausgelegt ist, da lässt sich dann noch mehr beleuchten. Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik.

Eine Frage, eine Antwort..... sie sind raus Sir


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Ab wann gibz den Plexi AGB?
Und wo hat er 1/4" Anschlüsse?


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ab wann gibz den Plexi AGB?
> Und wo hat er 1/4" Anschlüsse?


Das ist doch die Innovation! Es braucht keine Anschlüsse mehr, das Wasser wird sozusagen Wireless weitergegeben und empfangen^^
*duck und weg*


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ab wann gibz den Plexi AGB?
> Und wo hat er 1/4" Anschlüsse?



Wie mist3r89 es schon sagte.... Wireless Wakü  (Ich krieg mich grade nicht mehr ein vor lachen)

Die Version auf dem Bild hat Anschlüsse, keine Sorge, sieht man nur leider hier schelcht da es nur ein Schnappschuss ist. Es ist auch eine Version bei der unten eine DDC Pumpe befestigt wird. Es wird diverse Versionen geben mit unterschiedlichen Anschlussoptionen. Wie gesagt, es wird 20 Versionen des Eisbechers geben


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Januar 2016)

Gut, wie steht es mit der Regelung?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Eine Regelung ist von 7-12V möglich.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Gut, ab wann gibz den eisbrecher?
Und wird das Einfach ein 5,25" AGB?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich diese Woche das "Vergnügen" hatte, sechs Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit teilweise steifen Schläuchen irgendwie für Fotos, Leistungstests und vor allem Lautheitsmessungen arrangieren zu müssen, kann ich die Einführung von wire tubeless-Versionen nur befürworten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

@the_leon
Die Eisbecher sind Röhren AGBs, die neuen Eisfächer sind für 5,25" Schächte. Die Eisfächer sind übrigens heute erhältlich, der Newsletter geht heute Abend raus. Aber die sind im Shop schon online: Suchergebnis fÃ¼r eisfach | Aquatuning Germany

Videos zum Eisfach:
1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EJAKUy-MYs
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoQ1pMOt0LU

Die Eisbecher wird es Ende nächster Woche geben. 

@PCGH_Torsten
Lach.... wenn das beamen endlich erfunden wird.... und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich das noch erleben werde (müssen ja nicht gleich Personen sein).... dann wäre ich auch sehr für Tubeless Wakü Teile...lol.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Das Einfach sieht schöner aus als die alten 
Der Eisbrecher kommt auch bald


----------



## MadPolygon (15. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Lach.... wenn das beamen endlich erfunden wird.... und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich das noch erleben werde (müssen ja nicht gleich Personen sein).... dann wäre ich auch sehr für Tubeless Wakü Teile...lol.



Dann häng ich meine Radis aber in die Gefriertruhe


----------



## sh4sta (15. Januar 2016)

Wird es das Eisfach auch ohne Pump-Mounting geben?


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Lach... dann brauchen wir nur noch spezielle Eisfach Radiatoren 

@ the_leon
Finde das neue Design auch sehr gelungen. Die älteren sind auch nicht so ganz meins, zu viel Plexi.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Wird es mal weiße Radis geben in 420mm?
In 30mm dicke.
Aber wirklich komplett weiß, auch die Lamellen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Das ist aktuell leider nicht geplant. Weiß lackierte Lamellen wären auch nicht optimal, da Lack die Kühlleistung vermindert, daher sind die Finnen bei Alphacool nur hauchdünn lackiert. Das kann bis zu 3-4° und mehr an Kühlleistung kosten wenn man die Finnen zu dick lackiert. Nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Hm.
Aber die Alphacool Radiatoren sind ja auch Lakiert :jaja:
Dann werd ich den Radi in Nitroverdünnung und Rohrreiniger baden lassen und dann nochmal dünn lakieren


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Hm.
Aber die Alphacool Radiatoren sind ja auch Lakiert :jaja:
Dann werd ich den Radi in Nitroverdünnung und Rohrreiniger baden lassen und dann nochmal dünn lakieren


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

Der Äußere Korpus spielt auch keine Rolle. Es geht nur um die Finnen alleine. Und die sind eher angesprüht als dick lackiert bei Alphacool. Die Nachfrage nach weißen Radiatoren ist zudem.... naja.... 100 schwarze, dann ein weißer... so ungefähr.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Wird es vom Eisbecher auch eine DDC Version geben als Aufbau AGB?
Und auch für die D5?
Und wie hoch wäre der kleinste AGB inklusive d5?
Und in welchen größen wird es den DDC AGB geben?


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Eine Regelung ist von 7-12V möglich.



Bekommt die Pumpe eine PWM-Steuerung oder läuft die Regelung über (beiliegende) 7V/9V-Adapter am 3pin Pumpenanschluss?



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gut, dann hier meine Frage:
> Schafft ihr es den Preis unter 50€ zu halten, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß der Vorgänger auch so viel/wenig gekostet hat und momentan (wahrscheinlich auch zukünftig) nicht mehr lieferbar ist?



Irgendwo im Thread zum Firmenbesuch hat Eddy bestätigt, dass es wieder ein Set mit 240mm Radiator geben wird. Wahrscheinlich wird es wieder günstiger sein als der Kauf der Einzelkomponenten. Die Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190)             ist bei 90€ eingestiegen und lag zwischenzeitlich mal bei 70€. 

Nur als Beispiel: Bei einer Zusammenstellung für die Eisberg Solo mit einem 280mm Radiator im Deckel landest du bei ~115€ *(ohne Eisberg Solo):* Aquatuning
Da ist nur das nötigste enthalten, dafür aber auch solide Lüfter.

Geht man jetzt z.B. von 65€ für die Eisberg 2 Solo aus (da sind ja CPU-Kühler, AGB und Pumpe in einem Produkt vereint, die du normalerweise einzeln kaufen müsstest), dann landest du bei ~180€. Damit das Eisberg 2 240mm Set attraktiv bleibt, sollte es darunter liegen. Vielleicht pendelt es sich nach dem Marktstart bei 100-120€ ein.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Januar 2016)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Wird es das Eisfach auch ohne Pump-Mounting geben?



Die Frage hatte ich ganz übersehen, sorry. Bei der DC-LT Variante liegen zwei Verschlusskappen für die Pumpenplätze bei, damit kann man das Eisfach auch ohne Pumpe betreiben. 

@Lios Nudin
Die Pumpe kann per PWM und über Spannungsadapter geregelt werden. 

Es sind aktuell noch keine Preise fix. Es wird Sets mit 120, 240, 280 und 360mm Radiatoren geben. Weitere Modelle sind aktuell nicht in der Planung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Januar 2016)

Super, dass es auch eine 280er Variante geben wird. Fast die Kühlfläche des 360mm Radiators, allerdings durch die größeren Lüfter immer etwas leiser

Sind die in den Sets bereits enthaltenen Schnellkupplungen die Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## sh4sta (18. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Frage hatte ich ganz übersehen, sorry. Bei der DC-LT Variante liegen zwei Verschlusskappen für die Pumpenplätze bei, damit kann man das Eisfach auch ohne Pumpe betreiben.



Np. Dann wäre das Eisfach ja ne Überlegung Wert, als AGB bei Frauchen im PC. 


greetz


----------



## the_leon (18. Januar 2016)

Wirds es die Sets wieder mit eloops geben?
Und wird es auch die 140er als OCCOOL und Phobya geben?


----------



## Chanks (18. Januar 2016)

Und vorallem releast das Zeug doch nun endlich mal, ich habe nur noch wenige Wochen bis zu den Prüfungen :O


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Januar 2016)

@Lios Nudin
Nein, es werden andere Schnellkupplungen dran sein. Die Sets werden spezielle Nylonkupplungen bekommen.

@ the_leon
Es wird keine 140mm eLoops von Phobya und Alphacool geben, zumindest ist bis dato nichts dergleichen geplant. Lasst euch hier einfach überraschen 

@Chanks
Wenn es nach mir ginge, wäre das gute Stück schon im November letzten Jahres auf den Markt gekommen. Aber da dann doch noch einiges verbessert werden sollte... Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2016)

Die Eisberg 2 für die Hardwareredaktionen hast du ja auf dem Schreibtisch. Handy raus und einen Schnappschuss machen. Das hat ja bei der Eisdecke und dem Eisbecher AGB auch gut geklappt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Januar 2016)

@Lios Nudin
Ich hab ziemlich viel Kram auf den Tisch (ich muss mal aufräumen), aber eine komplette Eisberg 2 leider noch nicht. Nur die Solo, leider. 

Morgen kommen erstmal die 20 neuen Ausgleichsbehälter raus, die Eisbecher


----------



## the_leon (19. Januar 2016)

Auch Varianten für die DDC?
Dann brauch ich da gleich welche!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Januar 2016)

Ja, auch Varianten für DDC. 150 oder 240mm, Acetal oder Full Plexi und die DDC passen unten an die Böden   Lighttowereffekt inklusive.


----------



## Rarek (19. Januar 2016)

gibts die Fächer auch als singleslot Modell?


----------



## DiePalme (19. Januar 2016)

Bisher nur die alten Bayres, die Eisfächer aktuell noch nicht.


----------



## Terryl-87 (19. Januar 2016)

Wird es auch die Kits mal mit den Eisbechern geben? Oder bleibt es bei 5 1/2 Bays?


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Januar 2016)

Hey Eddy, ein Foto vom Soloeisberg reicht für, 's erste vollkommen aus 😁.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

@Rarek
Aktuell sind keine in Planung. 

@ Terryl-87
Ist geplant, wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern.

@-H1N1-
Wenn die Solos veröffentlicht werden, gibts auch wieder Bilder. Dauert ja nicht mehr sooo lange.


----------



## Rarek (20. Januar 2016)

DiePalme schrieb:


> Bisher nur die alten Bayres, die Eisfächer aktuell noch nicht.



deswegen fragte ich ja...

@ Eddy schade... muss ich wohl doch die Plexi nehmen...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

@Rarek
Schau dir das von Phobya an, vielleicht sagt dir das optisch etwas mehr zu: Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black V.2 | 1x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Eingebaut hast du da auch nur ein schmales Sichtfenster und der Rest ist weitestgehend schwarz gehalten.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

Wann kommen den eure neuen AGB. Ich möchte vlt bald tauschen und da bin ich besonders neugierig.


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wann kommen den eure neuen AGB. Ich möchte vlt bald tauschen und da bin ich besonders neugierig.


Auf der Alphacoolwebsite sind sie schon verfügbar. 
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Wann kommen denn jetzt die Eisbecher?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Auf der Alphacoolwebsite sind sie schon verfügbar.
> Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool



Hehe ich muss mich mal eindeutiger Ausrücken^^
Ich meine die neuen Röhren AGBs, EIsbecher soweit ich weiß


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Die Eisbecher gibz weder bei OCCOOL noch bei AT.
Das Eisfach gibz bei beiden.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

es heißt ACOOL 
Das ist ein Alpha kein O


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

Oh ganz ruhig... die Eisbecher kommen heute noch  Das dauert noch 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Dann mach schneller.
Du kannst uns doch nicht 3h warten lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

coooooool, hoffe das ist was bei für mein "neues" System,  dass zu euren Hardtubes passt 
Wirds was mit zulauf von oben geben?


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich brauch den AGB auch fürs 2. sys mit Hardtubes.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

@narbennarr
2,5 Stunden..... warte einfach. Alle Versionen zu beschreiben würde einfach zu lange dauern 

@the_leon
Ich kann nicht schneller. Ich warte noch auf die Videos die aktuell noch hoch geladen werden, dann kann es los gehen mit der Pressemitteilung und dem einschalten im Shop


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @the_leon
> Ich kann nicht schneller. Ich warte noch auf die Videos die aktuell noch hoch geladen werden, dann kann es los gehen mit der Pressemitteilung und dem einschalten im Shop



Noch keine Standleitung mit mehr als 100 mbit upload?


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> es heißt ACOOL
> Das ist ein Alpha kein O



Dumm bin ich nicht.
Aber das Alpha sieht aus wie OC und das wird auch anderswo so abgekürzt.

Und ich hab den Startpost überarbeitet!


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

ist es eigentlich beabsichtigt von AC dass ihre eigenen Susurros nicht wirklich gut auf die hauseigenen Radiatoren (360 ST30 z.b.) passen und zudem noch dessen Anschlüsse ein kleines Stück überdecken ?!?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

@ HighGrow22
Beabsichtigt sicher nicht. Das die Susurros aufgrund des Gummirahmens nicht gut passen ist... das muss man leider so sagen... einfach ein Fehler. Wenn man nur zwei Susurros nebeneinander packen muss, passt es, aber bei 3 und mehr - da hast du recht - geht es nur noch mit Gewalt.
Was für Anschlüsse verwendest du? Das wäre mir neu, dass es hier zu einem Problem kommt.


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

noch verwende ich garkeine^^ 
aber es ist leider so dass weder 16/10er noch 13/10er wirklich passen da der aussendurchmesser >1/4" ist und die lüfter da im weg sind. 
ich versuche mal bilder zu posten ....

hier die bilder : 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich die anschlüsse reinschraube schleifen diese aussen schon , wenn ich dann versuche die überwurfmutter mit schlauch aufzuschrauben lassen diese sich kaum mehr drehen .

ich werde mir jetzt irgendwie mit verlängerungen weiterhelfen , ich hoffe das passt dann . 
btw: das ist mit einem 480er ST30 und Enermax Lüftern auch nicht wirklich anders.  
dort musste ich auch schon verlängerungen nehmen damit ich meine 16/10er Anschlüsse auf den Radi bekam. 
der abstand von den gewinden zu den lüftern und zu der kleinen kante vorne ist einfach zu klein .
sollte vielleicht in der produktbeschreibung mal irgendwo erwähnt werden .
immer diese lauferei und 20x sachen bestellen bis alles passt ist 1. nervig und 2. teuer ...


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Oh ganz ruhig... die Eisbecher kommen heute noch  Das dauert noch 2-3 Stunden.



Die sind sein 16 min. rum und es ist noch nichts da!


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Die sind sein 16 min. rum und es ist noch nichts da!



Das ist die 2. Innovation, sie sind unsichtbar. Damit der unsichtbare AGB in Kombination mit Wireless Wassertransfer das Gehäuse immer sauber und ordentlich ist, ohne nie mehr Platzprobleme zu haben.
Ziemlich cool wie ich finde^^


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Ja dann...


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Dumm bin ich nicht.
> Aber das Alpha sieht aus wie OC und das wird auch anderswo so abgekürzt.



Hab das noch nie gesehen, will dich auch net als dumm hinstellen 
Vor allem dein doppel C hat mich verwirrt


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Achso.
Ein C gehört zum O und das OC sieht aus wie ein Alpha. Und das Andere C bei COOL gehört da auch hin.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

@ HighGrow22
Man kann ja auch die Anschlüsse oben verwenden, oder auf der Rückseite. Dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeiten. Das ist hier aber ein bisschen ein allgemeines Problem. Man kann natürlich die Anschlüsse verelgen udn genug Platz schaffen, dann wird der Radiator aber etwas länger und dann hat man wieder in vielen Gehäusen das Problem, die Radiatoren nicht in die Front zu bekommen oder es gibt im Deckel Probleme. Man kann es drehen udn wenden wie man will, perfekt wird es für niemanden passen. 
Das nächste Problem ist wohl auch, das Alphacool als Standard 13/10 Anschlüsse ansieht und 16/10 oder gar die 19er weitestgehend ignoriert. Auch bei den HardTubes zeigt sich, dass im Grunde alles bei 13mm Endet.

@Rest
Jetzt dreht mal nicht durch... lol... es kann sich durchaus auch ein bisschen verzögern.

Aber mal ein Teaser kurz vor dem Release:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

Echter Schnee?


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Denk mal schon.
Ich hab 15cm


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

Ja.. echter Schnee... heute draußen gemacht 

So.. das das hochladen der Daten in den Shop doch noch etwas dauert, werde ich jetzt erst mal nach Hause gehen  Ich werde vielleicht noch von zu Hause hier etwas posten


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

Die st30 haben aber nur auf einer Seite Anschlüsse @eddy


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ HighGrow22
> Man kann ja auch die Anschlüsse oben verwenden, oder auf der Rückseite. Dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeiten. Das ist hier aber ein bisschen ein allgemeines Problem. Man kann natürlich die Anschlüsse verelgen udn genug Platz schaffen, dann wird der Radiator aber etwas länger und dann hat man wieder in vielen Gehäusen das Problem, die Radiatoren nicht in die Front zu bekommen oder es gibt im Deckel Probleme. Man kann es drehen udn wenden wie man will, perfekt wird es für niemanden passen.
> Das nächste Problem ist wohl auch, das Alphacool als Standard 13/10 Anschlüsse ansieht und 16/10 oder gar die 19er weitestgehend ignoriert. Auch bei den HardTubes zeigt sich, dass im Grunde alles bei 13mm Endet.
> 
> ...



Sehen Top aus, passen wohl perfekt in mein Core X9 (Platz hat das ja genug )


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

@HighGrow22 
Stimmt... du hast recht. Erst die größeren haben auch seitlich welche :-/ Ich werde das mal ansprechen.

@MaxRink 
Schön das sie dir gefallen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Januar 2016)

Bei den ST30 dürfte zumindest an der Stirnseite kein Platz für Anschlüsse sein, die Gewinde ragen ja in die Vorkammern. Man kann sich aber auch mit 45°-Winkeln behelfen, deren Basisdurchmesser typischerweise kleiner ausfällt, oder schlicht unproblematische 11/8-mm-Schläuche nutzen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

Ich muss dennoch mal besprechen ob man die Bohrungen für die Anschlüsse nicht ein paar Millimeter versetzen kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

Dann denkt direkt mal bei den UT60 Modellen darüber nach ob ihr flachere Verschlüsse bekommen könnt. Z.B welche mit Senkkopf.
Möchte man den Radi nämlich beispielsweise auf dem Gehäuseboden montieren liegt er auf den Verschlüssen auf, da diese höher sind als der Rahmen mit den Gewinden. Da muss man dann entweder Shroud/Lüfter nehmen oder das Gehäuse etwas biegen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

Ach... wer braucht schon ein Gehäuse  

Spaß beiseite... verstehe ich, geb ich so auch mal weiter.

Alphacool Eisbecher sind gelistet: Suchergebnis fÃ¼r eisbecher | Aquatuning Germany

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NynZFYQ_ECM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8yQEpk_mac


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2016)

Ich will den Lighttower mit zulauf von oben 
Glaube der würde sich gut machen, Was verhindert das nach dem ausschalten luft wieder nach oben steigt? Normalerweise lässt man das fallröhrchen ja unter wasser


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei den ST30 dürfte zumindest an der Stirnseite kein Platz für Anschlüsse sein, die Gewinde ragen ja in die Vorkammern. Man kann sich aber auch mit 45°-Winkeln behelfen, deren Basisdurchmesser typischerweise kleiner ausfällt, oder schlicht unproblematische 11/8-mm-Schläuche nutzen.




auch das ist nicht ganz so einfach torsten. 
ich habe jetzt winkel und eine gerade muffe probiert und war bei beiden varianten gezwungen den gummi an den sursurros teilweise zu entfernen da die montage sonst nicht möglich gewesen wäre . 
im anhang die bilder dazu ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighGrow22 (20. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich muss dennoch mal besprechen ob man die Bohrungen für die Anschlüsse nicht ein paar Millimeter versetzen kann.



joa, das wäre eine feine maßnahme 
so 2-3 mm wären schon ausreichend


----------



## hallolo2_ (20. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ HighGrow22
> Man kann ja auch die Anschlüsse oben verwenden, oder auf der Rückseite. Dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeiten. Das ist hier aber ein bisschen ein allgemeines Problem. Man kann natürlich die Anschlüsse verelgen udn genug Platz schaffen, dann wird der Radiator aber etwas länger und dann hat man wieder in vielen Gehäusen das Problem, die Radiatoren nicht in die Front zu bekommen oder es gibt im Deckel Probleme. Man kann es drehen udn wenden wie man will, perfekt wird es für niemanden passen.
> Das nächste Problem ist wohl auch, das Alphacool als Standard 13/10 Anschlüsse ansieht und 16/10 oder gar die 19er weitestgehend ignoriert. Auch bei den HardTubes zeigt sich, dass im Grunde alles bei 13mm Endet.
> 
> ...


Eddy ist das linke AGB für die D5 und das passt auf einen Shoggy oder? Denn dann gäbe es endlich mal eine leise KOmbination aus Pumpe+AGB


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Ja. Das Teil wo die D5 darunter kommt sieht stark nach Eisdecke aus.
Das ist dan wirklich aktuell die beste Pumpen+AGB Kombi


----------



## wacoda (20. Januar 2016)

Nun muss ich meinen Senf auch noch abgeben:

Diese Alphacool Eisbecher sehen sehr ansprechend aus. 
Nach meinem kleinen Experiment mit einem "Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station" welcher wie zu erwarten war, wegen nicht wirklich vorhandener Entkoppelung der Pumpe , nur eine Übergangslösung war muss ich nun wohl ein Plätzchen für einen "Alphacool Eisbecher DDC" finden.

Den _"sogenannte Lighttower Effekt"_ finde ich persönlich zwar ziemlich überflüssig ausser man könnte damit auch Milch aufschäumen. Aber immerhin; es stört auch nicht weiter falls sich die blubberei in Grenzen hält!


----------



## Thaiminater (21. Januar 2016)

Ich find die Eisbecher ja schon nice vllt werd ich meine Pumpe und Agb doch in die Frontkammer einbauen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Januar 2016)

hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Eddy ist das linke AGB für die D5 und das passt auf einen Shoggy oder? Denn dann gäbe es endlich mal eine leise KOmbination aus Pumpe+AGB



Ja das ist für die D5, gibt es auch als full Plexi. Ich glaube, wenn du die gesamte AGB auf einen Shoggy packst, wird das eine sehr wackelige Angelegenheit mit dem 250mm Modell. Das ganze Wasser hat ja gewicht und der Shoggy gibt ja recht leicht nach. Da würde ich mir eine andere Art von Entkopplung ausdenken. Wobei, wie stark stellst du die D5 ein? Bis Stufe 2 sind ja eigentlich keine relevanten Vibrationen vorhanden. 

@wacoda
D5 auf max, den Loop auf die AGB begrenzen und du hast wirklich massig Schaum. Kein Witz, das ist mir hier bei einem Test passiert.  

@ Narbennarr
Du kannst nicht verhindern das die Luft nach oben steigt wenn du von oben rein kommst. Ich würde das auch nur empfehlen wenn der Schlauch oder die HardTubes vorher einen Knick machen, der das Aufsteigen der Luft begrenzt. Es ist ja auch nur eine Option die ja doch viele nutzen wenn man sich im Netz umschaut, trotz der Nachteile die man dann hat. Empfehlenswert ist es natürlich nicht von oben rein zu kommen, aber wer das dennoch möchte, hat eben die Option.

PS:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8yQEpk_mac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NynZFYQ_ECM


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Januar 2016)

hört sich geil an im 2. vid .... The Alphacool Eisbecher


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2016)

@Eddy

Hast du schon Rückmeldungen bekommen, wann die Hardwareredaktionen/Tester, die ein Eisberg 2 Set für ein Review bekommen haben, ihre Artikel veröffentlichen werden?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Januar 2016)

Die Redaktionen haben noch keine Eisberg 2 Sets. Leider bekomme ich nur die Eisberg 2 Solo, die Sets kommen doch erst viel später wegen dem Neujah in China, da passiert dann erstmal 2 Monate gar nichts. Die Eisberg 2 Solo werde ich nicht an Redaktionen schicken, da ich die Sets haben will. Aufgrund der Schnellverschlüsse, die leider in der Produktion hinter her hinken, schieben sich die Sets doch zeitlich nach hinten. Das ist sehr ärgerlich, auch für mich, lässt sich aber nicht ändern. Am Ende soll das Produkt ja fix und fertig und nichts halbgares sein. Wie das enden kann, kann man ja aktuell hier und da sehen. 
Die Solo, also ohne Radi und Schenllverschlüsse, kommt auch erst noch nächste Woche, hoffentlich.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. Januar 2016)

Die Solo geht dann aber schon an den Start oder wartet Ihr, bis die Sets fertig werden ?!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Januar 2016)

Die Solo wird dann an den Start gehen, nur werden wir das nicht groß bewerben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2016)

Es ist schade, dass es damit noch Monate dauert bis man Messergebnisse zur Eisberg 2 lesen/sehen wird. Das ist eigentlich das, worauf ich gewartet habe.

Einschätzungen der Käufer zur früher erhältlichen Eisberg 2* Solo* wie "Also meine Eisberg Solo 2 ist total toll, weil sie leise ist (was auch immer leise sein soll) und der Durchfluss für einen Mora, GPU und CPU-Kühler ausreichend ist" helfen da auch nicht weiter.

Das mindeste bei solchen Einschätzungen wäre ein *Videovergleich von zwei Produkten*, um wenigstens einen direkten Laustärkevergleich zu erhalten. Bei der Eisberg 1 war ja nicht ein geringer Durchfluss das Problem, sondern die Lautheit.

Vielleicht könnt ihr dann bei der Vorstellung der Eisberg 2 Solo konkrete Leistungsdaten gegenüber der Eisberg 1 herausstellen, damit man eine grobe Vorstellung von den Verbesserungen bekommt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Januar 2016)

Na, nur weil ich sage, dass wir die Solo nicht stark bewerben werden, heißt das nicht, es wir gar keinen Test und/oder Vergleich geben


----------



## hallolo2_ (21. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ja das ist für die D5, gibt es auch als full Plexi. Ich glaube, wenn du die gesamte AGB auf einen Shoggy packst, wird das eine sehr wackelige Angelegenheit mit dem 250mm Modell. Das ganze Wasser hat ja gewicht und der Shoggy gibt ja recht leicht nach. Da würde ich mir eine andere Art von Entkopplung ausdenken. Wobei, wie stark stellst du die D5 ein? Bis Stufe 2 sind ja eigentlich keine relevanten Vibrationen vorhanden.
> 
> @wacoda
> D5 auf max, den Loop auf die AGB begrenzen und du hast wirklich massig Schaum. Kein Witz, das ist mir hier bei einem Test passiert.
> ...


Was gibt es da denn für Entkopplung en? Ich will es auf Stufe 1/2 aber leiser ist besser, denn meine Silent Wings 2 auf 7V sind im Idle für mich schon störend und deswegen die Entkopplung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Januar 2016)

Also auf Stufe 1/2 brauchst du eigentlich keine Entkopplung, erst ab Stufe 3 wird eine D5 langsam störrisch. 

Aber hier mal eine Auswahl bei der das Ganze nicht so wackelig ist. Im Grunde sind die alle recht ähnlich und unterscheiden sich nur wenig. Schau einfach mal durch:

Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Du kannst es auch auf einem Shoggy versuchen, aber wie gesagt, der ist natürlich recht weich und ein befüllter Eisbecher bringt mit Pumpe über 0,5kg auf die Waage und das noch in die Höhe gezogen. Ich habe es noch nie versucht oder lieve gesehen, aber ich stelle mir das doch recht wackelig vor.


----------



## the_leon (21. Januar 2016)

Dann würd ich die Gelben entkoppelt von AC ausprobieren.

Eddy hatte die gleiche Idee.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2016)

Natürlich gibt es irgendwann von allen Produkten Reviews . Mir ging es um die nächsten zwei Wochen, weil ich dachte die Sets sind bereits zu den Redaktionen unterwegs. Die Eisberg 2 Solo wird nach deiner Aussage zwar früher erhältlich sein, aber von der Redaktionen nicht getestet.



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Redaktionen haben noch keine Eisberg 2 Sets. Leider bekomme ich nur die Eisberg 2 Solo, die Sets kommen doch erst viel später wegen dem Neujah in China, da passiert dann erstmal 2 Monate gar nichts. Die Eisberg 2 Solo werde ich nicht an Redaktionen schicken, da ich die Sets haben will. Aufgrund der Schnellverschlüsse, die leider in der Produktion hinter her hinken, schieben sich die Sets doch zeitlich nach hinten. Das ist sehr ärgerlich, auch für mich, lässt sich aber nicht ändern. Am Ende soll das Produkt ja fix und fertig und nichts halbgares sein. Wie das enden kann, kann man ja aktuell hier und da sehen.
> Die Solo, also ohne Radi und Schenllverschlüsse, kommt auch erst noch nächste Woche, hoffentlich.






Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Es ist schade, dass es damit noch Monate dauert bis man Messergebnisse zur Eisberg 2 lesen/sehen wird. Das ist eigentlich das, worauf ich gewartet habe. Einschätzungen der Käufer zur früher erhältlichen Eisberg 2 Solo wie "Also meine Eisberg Solo 2 ist total toll, weil sie leise ist (was auch immer leise sein soll) und der Durchfluss für einen Mora, GPU und CPU-Kühler ausreichend ist" helfen da auch nicht weiter. Das mindeste bei solchen Einschätzungen wäre ein Videovergleich von zwei Produkten, um wenigstens einen direkten Laustärkevergleich zu erhalten. Bei der Eisberg 1 war ja nicht ein geringer Durchfluss das Problem, sondern die Lautheit. Vielleicht könnt ihr dann bei der Vorstellung der Eisberg 2 Solo konkrete Leistungsdaten gegenüber der Eisberg 1 herausstellen, damit man eine grobe Vorstellung von den Verbesserungen bekommt.


----------



## IssaP (21. Januar 2016)

Ist es Absicht, dass im Produktvideo immer "Comptible with ..." steht? Fehlt dort nicht ein "a"?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Januar 2016)

@ Lios Nudin
Also noch mal. In ca. 2 Wochen haben wir die Eisberg 2 Solo wohl hier. Dann dauert es noch ca. 1 Woche bis die online gehen könnten. Vorher werden auch keine Samples verschickt und ja, Redaktionen brauchen eben manchmal ein bisschen Zeit oder eben auch länger. Da ich die Solos nicht früher bekomme, kann ich auch aktuell keine verschicken. Das hätte ich mir natürlich auch anders gewünscht aber wie es immer so bei neuen Produkten ist, es kann sich immer aus diversen Gründen verzögern. Bevor ich die Solos nicht hier habe, kann ich auch hier Vorort direkt bei uns keine Vergleichsvideos machen oder ähnliches, leider. Dazu kommt eben noch, das wir die Solo nicht groß bewerben werden. Aber 1-2 Kurztests mit dem nätigsten wird es sicher nach kurzer Zeit geben, aber eben auch nicht mehr. 
Wenn es dir um einen Geräuschvergleich geht, bei dem man mal beide Pumpen nebeneinander laufen lässt, das sollte ja einfach machbar sein, wenn die Solos wirklich hier sind. Das Sample welches ich aktuell habe ist noch ein Mockup, also nicht direkt vom Fließband. Das funktioniert zwar wunderbar, aber ich bevorzuge Vergleiche mit Produkten wie sie am Ende auch exakt so beim Kunden stehen werden. Sonst wäre das ja geschummelt. 

@IssaP
Sicher nicht... da wird auch wieder ein Kopf rollen.... Steeeeffffaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn (zu meiner Schande... ist mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht aufgefallen *schäm*)


----------



## MaxRink (21. Januar 2016)

Unten shoggy und für die obere Befestigung am AGB die gummischrauben. Sollte eigentlich relativ stabil sein.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (22. Januar 2016)

Mal eine Dumme frage: meint ihr es kommt denn soviel luft zurück in das system wenn man das wasser von oben hineinlassen würde?
Habe mit den acool eisbecher lite 150mm Plexi gekauft und habe eine DC12-260.[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, Lucida Grande, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn man von oben rein geht, wird immer Luft zurück gehen. Das ist nicht schön aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Hier gilt aber ein bisschen selbst testen wie weit hier Luft nach oben steigt und das Wasser runter läuft. Das kommt immer uf das System an und wie man alles verlegt hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn das Ende des Fallröhrchens dabei sauber unter der Wasseroberfläche endet steigt keine Luft zurück in den Kreislauf . Die Zinnen des Fallröhrchens die das Wasser an die Röhren-Innenwand umlenken, müssen also komplett mit etwas Überdeckung unter Wasser sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

wobei dann der wasserfalleffekt dahin ist 
Entweder oder, außer jemand entwickelt mal n Ventil, dass das verhindert

Ich werde meine Verschlauchung ändern damit ich unten rein kann.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn man es genau abgleicht, kann man im Ruhezustand das Steigröhrchen unter Wasser haben und im Betrieb trotzdem den Effekt. Damit das klappt, muss man aber sehr genau arbeiten was Zeit und Nerven kosten kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2016)

Eddy@spätschicht 

Ja das wäre möglich, aber ich wollte sowieso die Verschlauchung / bzw bald Verrohrung änder, damits hübscher ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2016)

Ach... ich war schon zu Hause, nur manchmal schreibe ich auch wenn ich gemütlich an meinem Schreibtisch sitze und ein bisschen durch die Foren schleiche 

Bevor ich es vergesse:

Alphacool Eisplateau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erhältlich bei uns im Shop: Alphacool Eisplateau Anti-Statik Arbeits- und Montagematte 120x60cm | Antistatikmatten | ZubehÃ¶r | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich habe es anders gelöst, habe den Eingang oben wo direkt ein 45* Winkel kommt, dieser wird in Schlaufe zum oberen Radi geführt wodurch keine Luft in das System kommt, mache, wenn ich Zuhause bin, mal ein Bild zu Veranschaulichung. 
Desweiteren muss ich wirklich sagen, das es ein top AGB ist, sieht unglaublich gut aus und ist sehr schön verarbeitet. Der Effekt dass das Wasser von oben kommt ist ebenfalls mal etwas neues 

Mfg
Tobi


----------



## sh4sta (27. Januar 2016)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Der Effekt dass das Wasser von oben kommt ist ebenfalls mal etwas neues



Nope, hat AquaComputer schon lange. Heißt dort nur "Wassersäuleneffekt" statt "Lighttowereffekt". Sofern ich mich jetzt nicht vertue und Du was anderes meinst. 


greetz


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Januar 2016)

Nächste Woche gibt es den Eisberg2 Solo, right?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Januar 2016)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Nope, hat AquaComputer schon lange. Heißt dort nur "Wassersäuleneffekt" statt "Lighttowereffekt". Sofern ich mich jetzt nicht vertue und Du was anderes meinst.
> 
> 
> greetz



Aber ist dort der Einlass nicht unten und steigt dann hoch? ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2016)

Bei Aqua Computer sieht das aber auch komplett anders aus. Bei Aqua Computer läuft das Wasser direkt an der Säule herunter, beim Eisbecher wir das Wasser seitlich an die Röhre gespritzt. Optisch ist das schon ein Unterschied. Was wem besser gefällt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich finde beide Effekte super und mag es generell wenn das Wasser in AGBs hin und her schwabt oder sich auf sonst eine Weise sichtbar bewegt


----------



## SilverTobias90 (27. Januar 2016)

So hier mal meine Lösung bezüglich des AGBs


----------



## sh4sta (27. Januar 2016)

@Silver, Jopp, steigt nach oben.

@Eddy Yo, sieht anders aus, trotzdem keine komplett Neue Idee^^ Variationen sind immer Gut und ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir die Variante von Alpha (bis jetzt)besser. Habe einen Aqualis mit dem Effekt, aber nutze den Effekt nicht. Plätschert mir zu sehr....zumindest in dem Video konnte ich das beim Eisbecher nicht hören.


greetz


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Januar 2016)

Der Bitspower Z-Multi kann das auch, allerdings waren zwei dich da hatte undicht


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2016)

@sh4sta
Wenn du die Pumpe voll aufdrehst, plätschert es auch bei Alphacool. Es kommt einfach nur darauf an, wie viel Durchfluss du hast, ich denke beim Aqualis wird das nicht anders sein. Ich bin uach gar nicht Sicher was es schon länger gibt, den Lighttweoreffekt oder den Wasserfalleffekt von Aqua Computer. Der Lighttwower ist ja auch schon ewig auf den Markt und das Aqualis gibt es ja auch schon sehr lange. Wie gesagt, ist am Ende so oder so eine Geschmacksfrage. Alles in allem unterscheiden sich Aqualis und die Eisbecher ja in der Optik schon recht deutlich.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Januar 2016)

What about the "Eisberg2 Solo"?

edit: Sorry for being nervig aber ich hole morgen mein Case vom Zoll und dann soll es auch bald losgehen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2016)

@-H1N1-
Ich habe die Zusage bekommen das sie nächste Woche kommen sollen, mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Es ist kein nerven, fragen kann man immer


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2016)

solo hieße ja eigentlich, dass ich dann nur Pumpe + AGB in den Pfoten hab, oder?


----------



## the_leon (27. Januar 2016)

Ja, genau.
Nur das Teil das man auf die CPU schraubt


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Januar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> solo hieße ja eigentlich, dass ich dann nur Pumpe + AGB in den Pfoten hab, oder?



Soll heißen:

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Eisberg (Solo) - Low Noise Edition 2400rpm - Black 12199


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2016)

Im Grunde kann man sich mit der Solo eine eigene AIO zusammenstellen die der normalen Eisberg fast 1:1 entspricht. Schlauchlänge nach eigenem Wunsch, ein Radi nach Wunsch, Wasser nach Wunsch, fertig. Nur die Schnellverschlüsse welche die Eisberg 2 am Ende haben wird, gibt es aktuell noch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Januar 2016)

Schnellverschlüsse? Die wird aber schon normale G1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse haben?

Sind das dann spezielle Schnellverschlüsse?


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2016)

ja... die schnellverschlüsse welche so speziell sind, dass sich das ganze um Wochen verzögert... ich weiß
und wer braucht die?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2016)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten da ich das ausnahmsweise überhaupt nicht weis. Ich weis nur das es Nylon-Schnellverschlüsse werden die extra für die Eisberg 2 gefertigt werden. Wie die aussehen .... ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung. Mich hat hauptsächlich der Kühler/Pumpe interessiert, da hier die für mich wichtigsten Veränderungen von nöten waren.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Januar 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Schnellverschlüsse? Die wird aber schon normale G1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse haben?
> 
> Sind das dann spezielle Schnellverschlüsse?



Kauf dir bei Bedarf lieber diese hier:

Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das Kunststoffgestöpsle kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (27. Januar 2016)

Eddy bekommt man da Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Plexi | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany den "Brunneneffekt" zu hören? Und wenn ja wie laut circa?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Januar 2016)

Morgen,

ob man den Effekt hört oder nicht hängt alleine vom Durchfluss ab. Sicher, ab einem bestimmten Durchfluss hörst du es plätschern. Ich hab es sogar geschafft einen Eisbecher voll Schaum zu haben als ich für Fotoaufnahmen einen Minikreislauf aus D5 und Eisbecher aufgebaut habe und die D5 aus versehen auf Max stehen hatte. 
Das Problem hier ist, Lautstärke ist sehr subjektiv. Bei einem Durchfluss bei dem ich einen schönen Effekt habe höre ich eigentlich nichts wenn ich 0,5m weit entfernt stehe. Wenn ich ganz nahe dran bin, hört man ein leichtes plätschern. Das Wasser gleitet ja über eine recht große Fläche in das Wasser, daher ist es auch eigentlich nicht mal ein richtiges plätschern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau abgleicht, kann man im Ruhezustand das Steigröhrchen unter Wasser haben und im Betrieb trotzdem den Effekt. Damit das klappt, muss man aber sehr genau arbeiten was Zeit und Nerven kosten kann.



Ehe hier Einsteiger auf ambitionierte Gedanken kommen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass eine derartige Konfiguration nur noch bei laufender Pumpe geöffnet werden kann. Sonst kommt das Ende des Steig-/Fallröhrchens in dem Moment über die Wasseroberfläche, in der man einen Rücklauf in den Kreislauf am wenigsten gebrauchen kann.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kauf dir bei Bedarf lieber diese hier:
> 
> Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Das Kunststoffgestöpsle kann auf Dauer nicht gut gehen.



Ich nutze seit circa 10 Jahren privat ein Päärchen der 7,9-mm-Kupplungen von CPC. Auch im Redaktionsalltag haben sie sich bewährt; der leichte Kunststoff ist hier sogar von Vorteil.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Januar 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ehe hier Einsteiger auf ambitionierte Gedanken kommen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass eine derartige Konfiguration nur noch bei laufender Pumpe geöffnet werden kann. Sonst kommt das Ende des Steig-/Fallröhrchens in dem moment über die Wasseroberfläche, in der man einen Rücklauf in den Kreislauf am wenigsten gebrauchen kann.



Da hat der gute Torsten recht.  




PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit circa 10 Jahren privat ein Päärchen der 7,9-mm-Kupplungen von CPC. Auch im Redaktionsalltag haben sie sich bewährt; der leichte Kunststoff ist hier sogar von Vorteil.



Du vergisst hier einen wichtigen Punkt. Kunststoff ist immer schlecht. Alles was aus Kunststoff ist, kann nur billig sein und muss schnell kaputt gehen. Genauso wie bei Gehäusen Stahl immer schlechter ist als Aluminium. Dieser Unsinn hat sich doch über die Jahre bei den Leuten im Kopf festgesetzt, leider. Wiederspricht man diesen Aussagen gleicht das schon fast einem Eklat.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Da hat der gute Torsten recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus dass du mich meinst:

1.) Gibt es genügend Leute die von solchen Kupplungen abraten. Schau mal, was bislang häufiger empohlen wurde. Richtig, Koolance QD3 anstatt CPC. Machen alle natürlich grundlos.

2.) Du würdest Suchergebnis fÃ¼r Schnellverschluss CPC | Aquatuning Germany den Schnellkupplungen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany vorziehen? 

Wirklich interessant


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2016)

ALso die QD3 habe ich hier, und obwohl wirklich sehr teuer (wie ich finde), sind sie einer Qualität die mich wirklich staunen lässt und soweit jeden Rappen / Cent wert!


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Januar 2016)

Als Ergänzung zum vorherigen Kommentar, ein Test von VJoe:

Info Die neuen Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungssets - Bilder und erste Eindrücke - Meisterkuehler


> ...
> 
> *Mein Fazit nach dem Test*
> 
> *Die Alphacool HF Kupplungen* schlagen sich auch beim Strömungswiderstand  sehr ordentlich. Ganz so gut wie die Koolance QD3 schneiden sie nach  meiner persönlichen Ansicht zwar in keiner technischen Disziplin ab aber  beim *Preis/Leistungsverhältnis können sie dafür gewaltig punkten.  Letzteres ist derzeit unschlagbar.* Wer also ein schmales Budget hat und  trotzdem vernünftige Schnellkupplungen haben will,muss sich ab sofort  nicht mehr mit Druckluftkupplungs-Müll herumschlagen oder zu hässlichen  Kunststoffkupplungen greifen*.*


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Du vergisst hier einen wichtigen Punkt. Kunststoff ist immer schlecht. Alles was aus Kunststoff ist, kann nur billig sein und muss schnell kaputt gehen. Genauso wie bei Gehäusen Stahl immer schlechter ist als Aluminium. Dieser Unsinn hat sich doch über die Jahre bei den Leuten im Kopf festgesetzt, leider. Wiederspricht man diesen Aussagen gleicht das schon fast einem Eklat.




Immerhin werden die Vorurteile noch nicht vermischt. In Wasserkühlungen ist mir Kunststoff definitiv lieber als Aluminium.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass du mich meinst:
> 
> 1.) Gibt es genügend Leute die von solchen Kupplungen abraten. Schau mal, was bislang häufiger empohlen wurde. Richtig, Koolance QD3 anstatt CPC. Machen alle natürlich grundlos.
> 
> ...



Fremden Tests zu Folge erzielt man mit den QD3 höhere Fließgeschwindigkeiten als mit CPC. Das Gleiche gilt aber für die Preise, pauschal von CPC abzuraten wäre in meinen Augen falsch. Die hier getätigten Aussagen zur mangelnden Haltbarkeit kann ich jedenfalls nicht bestätigen, CPC-Schnelltrennkupplungen haben sich im Gegenteil als sehr zuerlässig erwiesen. Für die Dichtigkeit ist die Verarbeitungsqualität wichtiger als die Materialwahl; es wurde auch schon von Problemen mit Anbietern günstiger Metallkupplungen berichtet.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Januar 2016)

Die tollen schwarzen QD3 sind erst in der neusten Version (Goldschrift) fehlerfrei. Vorher sind die bei vielen LEuten einfach mal weggegammelt, soviel dazu


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Januar 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass du mich meinst:



Nein, das war allgemein bezogen. Deine Aussage hat den Ausschlag gegeben mich dazu zu äußern, aber es ging nicht direkt um deine Aussage. Generell wenn es um Vergleiche zwischen Kunststoff und Metallen geht oder bei Gehäusen zwischen Stahl und Aluminium wird extrem viel Unsinn von wenigen so laut vertreten das alle anderen plötzlich mitziehen. Z.b. wird immer behauptet, das Aluminium Gehäuse teurer als Stahlgehäuse sind weil Aluminium hochwertiger und teurer sein soll. Das ist z.B. eine völlig unsinnige und falsche Aussage. 
Zu den CPC Kupplungen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keinerlei Langzeiterfahrungen habe. Allerdings sind CPC Kupplungen breit in der Industrie vertreten und werden anderen eigentlich immer vorgezogen. Und dort zählt Haltbarkeit eher als Durchfluss oder andere Kriterien.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Januar 2016)

Wenn eure Nylonkupplungen im Eisberg 2 Set dieselbe Qualität besitzen wie die CPC-Kupplungen dürften keine Probleme entstehen:



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten da ich  das ausnahmsweise überhaupt nicht weis. Ich weis nur das es  *Nylon-Schnellverschlüsse werden die extra für die Eisberg 2 gefertigt*  werden. Wie die aussehen .... ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung. Mich hat  hauptsächlich der Kühler/Pumpe interessiert, da hier die für mich  wichtigsten Veränderungen von nöten waren.



Wobei ich persönlcih immer noch keine Grund sehe, wieso ich die teureren CPC-Kupplungen den neuen Alphacool Schenllverschlüssen vorziehen sollte:

Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. Januar 2016)

Da ich keine Ahnung habe wie die Schnellverschlüsse bei der Eisberg 2 aussehen werden, kann ich dir hier auch keine Argumente liefern. Warten wir es doch einfach mal ab


----------



## Robinho29 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu der Eisberg 2  
Wird sie auch ein kleines Sichtfenster haben wie die Eisberg (1) ?

Mfg Robert


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Januar 2016)

EIn Sichtfenster ist vorhanden.



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Teaser zur Eisberg 2..... das erste offizielle Bild überhaupt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hat noch eine Plexischeibe an  der Seite. Auf diesem Bild sieht man uasi die exakt gegenüberliegende  Seite. Die Oberfläche des Gehäuses ist eine besondere Art des Soft  Touch, allerdings Kratzfest  Zumindest habe ich mit meinen Fingernägeln kein Kratzer rein bekommen. Zur LED sage ich noch nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Robinho29 (29. Januar 2016)

Ok vielen dank


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2016)

ah bei LED... 
ist das ne RGB oder gibts die anderweitig noch in Rot?


----------



## Sysnet (30. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand schon einen Vergleich zu den älteren VL3 und den neuen Alphacool-Kupplungen gemacht?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Januar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ah bei LED...
> ist das ne RGB oder gibts die anderweitig noch in Rot?



Das ist keine RGB LED sondern eine reine blaue. Vorerst wird es hier auch keine anderen Varianten geben.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2016)

denn passt die wohl leider nicht in mein System... schade drum ^^
(den ganzen Korb auf Blau/schwarz umstellen wäre zwar ne möglichkeit, aber ist ja arbeit ^^ außerdem ist AMD halt Rot  und Blau beeinträchtigt den Schlaf...)


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Januar 2016)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon einen Vergleich zu den älteren VL3 und den neuen Alphacool-Kupplungen gemacht?



Info Die neuen Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungssets - Bilder und erste Eindrücke - Meisterkuehler

Info Die neuen Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungssets - Bilder und erste Eindrücke - Meisterkuehler


Von VJoe gibt es auch im Kommentarbereich unterhalb des Testberichts noch weitere Infos.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Januar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> denn passt die wohl leider nicht in mein System... schade drum ^^
> (den ganzen Korb auf Blau/schwarz umstellen wäre zwar ne möglichkeit, aber ist ja arbeit ^^ außerdem ist AMD halt Rot  und Blau beeinträchtigt den Schlaf...)



Eigentlich ist die Farbe von AMD grün


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2016)

DP...


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2016)

aber nicht die von den Radeon's und den FX Black's (geht hierbei nicht ums AMD Logo selbst)

außerdem verbaue ich ne GraKa von MSI, also ist das doch schon ziemlich rot ^^
(deswegen wird der hauptsächlich nen roter)


----------



## -H1N1- (31. Januar 2016)

Naja, blau ist auch absolut nicht meine Farbe aber vielleicht kann man die Beleuchtung ja ausschalten oder das Logo anderweitig "modden"?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (31. Januar 2016)

Nabend ihr, hat einer von euch vllt schon erfahrung mit dem Eisbecher 250mm gemacht?
Es gibt ja eine halterung um den Becher an einem Radi zu befestigen, auf welche größen passt der?

grüße


----------



## the_leon (1. Februar 2016)

120mm, 140mm, 240mm, 280mm und SK weiter...


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. Februar 2016)

Hab den Eisbecher 150mm  wie the_leon schon sagte sind die agbs mit 120/140mm Bohrung vorgesehen


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2016)

info am rande:
im Startpost müssten für die ersten beiden Spoiler die Bilder mal auf PCGH hochgeladen werden


----------



## cHrIzZzI (1. Februar 2016)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Hab den Eisbecher 150mm  wie the_leon schon sagte sind die agbs mit 120/140mm Bohrung vorgesehen


Ah ok,  aslo passt der 250 Eisbecher auch auf ein 360 Radi? 
Die Halterung sind ja nicht verstllbar,  oder?  Man schraubt die zwischen deckel und Boden?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (1. Februar 2016)

Ja die sollte man daran befestigen können. 
Die Halter sind schon vormontiert, mir ist es nicht bekannt diese abzunehmen... Kann mich auch irren, habe es probiert aber wollte auch nichts kaputt machen....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Februar 2016)

Die Halterungen sind nicht verstellbar, man kann sie aber entfernen. Du wirst auch nur einen Haltearm am Radiator befestigen können, da der Abstand zwischen den Haltearmen nicht dem Abstand/der Größe eines Lüfters entspricht.


----------



## the_leon (1. Februar 2016)

Auf 240mm, 360mm und allen Größeren Radis mit 120mm Lüftern lässt er sich gut befestigen.
Man muss nur den Boden und den Deckel abschrauben und die Befestigungen um 180° drehen  (und dann natürlich wieder zusammenschrauben )
Auf Radis für 140mm Lüfter geht es nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (1. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Halterungen sind nicht verstellbar, man kann sie aber entfernen. Du wirst auch nur einen Haltearm am Radiator befestigen können, da der Abstand zwischen den Haltearmen nicht dem Abstand/der Größe eines Lüfters entspricht.


Das heißt also man kann den AGB nur mit der oberen oder unteren Befestigung am Radi anbringen?


----------



## the_leon (1. Februar 2016)

Auf 120mm, 140mm, 280mm, 420mm ja.
Auf 240mm, 360, 480, 600 nein.


----------



## the_leon (1. Februar 2016)

Auf 120mm, 140mm, 280mm, 420mm ja.
Auf 240mm, 360, 480, 600 nein.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (1. Februar 2016)

Ah ok ich hab es geschnallt  
Warum ist dein AGB so beschlagen?


----------



## the_leon (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab da vorher grad den Lighttower Effekt ausprobiert und war zu Faul den sauber zu machen


----------



## cHrIzZzI (1. Februar 2016)

Und wie ist der Effekt so?  Gibs ein dolles Plätschern,  schlägt es viele blasen?


----------



## hallolo2_ (2. Februar 2016)

Hab ich mal gefragt es soll bei einem normalem Durchfluss bei nem halbem Meter Abstand unhörbar sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es ist kein nerven, fragen kann man immer



Dann frag ich doch gleich nochmal, ob Du schon ein genaues Datum hast?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Februar 2016)

Nope, ich kann dir leider kein Datum sagen. Ich sitze selbst auf heißen Kohlen und kann nichts tun außer zu warten.


----------



## Chanks (3. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Nope, ich kann dir leider kein Datum sagen. Ich sitze selbst auf heißen Kohlen und kann nichts tun außer zu warten.


Aber es bleibt bei dieser Woche? 

Ist nun eigentlich schon preistechnisch was bekannt?


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Februar 2016)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass schon Mittwoch ist, glaube ich nicht mehr an diese Woche .


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass schon Mittwoch ist, glaube ich nicht mehr an diese Woche .



Kannst du dann bei deiner Eisberg Solo über den Durchfluss bei 7V, 9V und 12V einen kurzen Bericht abgeben? Eine Videoaufnahme bei 7V, 9V und 12V für einen Laustärkevergleich wäre auch interessant.




Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Eine Regelung ist von 7-12V möglich.





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Die Pumpe kann per PWM und über Spannungsadapter geregelt werden. *
> 
> Es sind aktuell noch keine Preise fix. Es wird Sets mit 120, 240, 280  und 360mm Radiatoren geben. Weitere Modelle sind aktuell nicht in der  Planung.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Februar 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kannst du dann bei deiner Eisberg Solo über den Durchfluss bei 7V, 9V und 12V einen kurzen Bericht abgeben? Eine Videoaufnahme bei 7V, 9V und 12V für einen Laustärkevergleich wäre auch interessant.



Den Durchfluss werde ich nicht auslesen können aber ein Video zum Lautstärkevergleich kann ich schon machen.

Wollte am WE eigentlich so richtig durchstarten (auch mit dem Tagebuch) aber so wird erstmal nur das bestehende System ins M1 umgezogen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Februar 2016)

Wie es so immer ist... dieses Woche fällt aus. Das habe ich aber auch erst vor 2 Stunden erfahren. Beim finalisieren wurde ein kleiner Fehler gefunden, der wurde jetzt ausgemertzt und die Finalisierung läuft aktuell. Also eher nächste Woche. :-/


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Februar 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


>



Du hast meine volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Februar 2016)

Achja... morgen kommt was Neues.... ein kleiner teaser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12 Versionen die auf den Namen X-Flow hören 

Hier nochmal im Detail:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg9fcKE6ZtM


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Februar 2016)

Da die Solo bald erscheint, hier nochmal Eindrücke zum Vorgänger (Solo+240mm und 120mm Set):

Exklusivtest: Coolermaster Eisberg Prestige SoloExklusivtest: Coolermaster Eisberg Prestige Solo


Test: Coolermaster Eisberg Prestige 120L und 240L


----------



## Rarek (4. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Achja... morgen kommt was Neues.... ein kleiner teaser
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



warum habe ich nur auf dieses Design gewartet?


----------



## MaxRink (5. Februar 2016)

Nur 120mm :hugesadface:


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Februar 2016)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Nur 120mm :hugesadface:



Betrachtet man die Verkäufe, sind Radiatoren für 140mm eine sehr kleine Randerscheinung  Außerdem ist das der erste Release dieser Reihe. Heißt ja nicht, dass nicht noch 140mm Modelle folgen werden


----------



## the_leon (5. Februar 2016)

Warum findet man die noch nicht?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Februar 2016)

Du bist aber auch ungeduldig, der Tag ist noch lang^^


----------



## the_leon (5. Februar 2016)

Jetzt sind SE da


----------



## Nachty (5. Februar 2016)

Juhu, schade glaub die 480er passen nicht ins Primo unten rein


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Februar 2016)

Meinst wegen der Länge?
Also ich glaube es müsste passen, ich hatte den normalen 480er drin und der Xflow ist nur 1.5cm länger, das müsste passen!


----------



## sok904 (5. Februar 2016)

und ich hab mir gerade erst nen neuen 280ger gekauft


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Februar 2016)

Naja, ein 280er X-Flow gibt es ja noch nicht, nur den 240er. 
Meine Güte... das immer alle so ungeduldig sein müssen


----------



## Nachty (5. Februar 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Meinst wegen der Länge?
> Also ich glaube es müsste passen, ich hatte den normalen 480er drin und der Xflow ist nur 1.5cm länger, das müsste passen!



Ja der normale passt, hab hier noch ein X-Flow Black Ice Radi liegen der ist auch 532mm lang gerade nachgeschaut passt nicht rein


----------



## cHrIzZzI (5. Februar 2016)

Bringt die neue form einen vorteil?
Sind die kleiner als die alten oder so?


----------



## the_leon (5. Februar 2016)

nö, sind sogar länger.
du kannst auf der einen seite ein und auf der anderen raus.
Das is der einzige vorteil!
Die leistung ist auch eher schlechter.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Februar 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Bringt die neue form einen vorteil?
> Sind die kleiner als die alten oder so?



Eddy zu den X-Flow Radiatoren:



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so, die Preise werden nicht  utopisch angesetzt. Immerhin, trotz niedriger Preise werden wir nächstes  Jahr unser neues Gebäude fertig habe mit mehr ls doppelt so viel Platz  an Büros und Lagerfläche   Was wir acuh dringend benötigen. Selbst einer unserer Chefs musste  schon seinen Platz hergeben weil er nur einmal die Woche tatsächlich  hier im Office ist und ansonsten viel zu Hause macht oder eben bei  Partnern unterwegs ist. Und wir sind nicht grade klein XD.
> 
> *Die High Flow oder besser X-Flow kommen frühestens ganz kurz vor  Weihnachten, eher wohl auch ein bisschen später. Interne Tests zeigen  nur wenig Unterschiede zwischen den normalen NexXxoS und den X-Flow.  X-Flow Radiatoren sind bekanntlich immer ein tick schwächer als normale  Radiatoren, da das Wasser ja einen kürzeren Weg im Radiator zurück legen  muss und so Wärme etwas schlechter abgegeben werden kann. Vorteil ist  ja immer, dass du auf einer Seite rein und auf der anderen Seite des  Radiators raus kannst, bei den normalen musst du ja immer auf einer  Seite rein und raus.*


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Februar 2016)

Hej Eddy, gibt es Neuigkeiten vom Eisberg2?


----------



## Robinho29 (9. Februar 2016)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Februar 2016)

Mich auch falls sie lautstärketechnisch an einde D5 rankommt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Februar 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hej Eddy, gibt es Neuigkeiten vom Eisberg2?



Wenn ich was habe, melde ich mich. Im Moment habe ich - zu meinem Leidwesen - auch keine neuen Infos, sorry. Ich war aber auch die leitzten Tage unterwegs, ich muss mich erstmal durch meinen Mailberg arbeiten.


----------



## Chanks (12. Februar 2016)

So das war dann wohl mal wieder eine Woche ohne die Eisberg 2 :/ 

Wie wird es sich bei der eigentlich verhalten? Wird es bei der irgendwelche Early Bird Deals oder sowas geben?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Februar 2016)

Ich fürchte fast, die Eisberg 2 Solo wird auch erst nach Chinas Neujahr kommen :-/ 

Early Bird für die Eisberg 2? Wohl eher nicht. Wir haben eher Sorge das wir die Nachfrage am Ende nicht decken können.


----------



## Chanks (15. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich fürchte fast, die Eisberg 2 Solo wird auch erst nach Chinas Neujahr kommen :-/
> 
> Early Bird für die Eisberg 2? Wohl eher nicht. Wir haben eher Sorge das wir die Nachfrage am Ende nicht decken können.



Ok, also kommt dann die Eisberg 2, soweit wie ich das chinesische Neujahr interpretiere, Mitte nächster Woche?


----------



## sok904 (15. Februar 2016)

Nope, das glaube ich nicht. Das chinesische Neujahr endet ja nicht mit dem Neujahrstag. In dieser Zeit machen sich Millionen Wanderarbeiter aus den Metropolen auf den den Weg nach Hause nach Nord und Ost China. Sie bleiben, dort je nach ihrem Vermögen, bis zu 2 Wochen. Bevor diese nicht wieder da sind gibt es in China auch keine Produktion (mehr oder weniger). Man kann das chinesische Neujahrsfest eher mit unserem Weihnachten vergleichen. 2 Wochen vorher und 2 Wochen nachher passiert da gar nichts


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2016)

Und die chinesen sind da knallhart mit dem "Nix-Tun".
Schwiegervater fährt beruflich regelmäßig dorthin


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Februar 2016)

Jup, genau das. Es ist quasi mindestens ein Monat alles im Tiefschlaf. Nichts wird produziert, nichts verlässt das Land, jeglicher Warenverkehr steht auf Stillstand. Das heißt, ich würde mich jetzt eher auf April einstellen. Die sind in der Fabrik einfach nicht mit der Lieferung fertig geworden.


----------



## Chanks (15. Februar 2016)

Ok, das dauert mir jetzt aber echt zu lang :/ 

Wurde nicht mal gesagt, dass die Eisberg in Sachen Pumpe ziemlich ähnlich der Kelvin sein soll?


----------



## the_leon (15. Februar 2016)

Ne, die Kelvin is lauter, die hat auch ne DC-LT drinnen.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Februar 2016)

WTF, April oder dann doch später?!! Okay, ich schau mich nach was anderem um..... 😟


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Februar 2016)

sok904 schrieb:


> Nope, das glaube ich nicht. Das chinesische Neujahr endet ja nicht mit dem Neujahrstag. In dieser Zeit machen sich Millionen Wanderarbeiter aus den Metropolen auf den den Weg nach Hause nach Nord und Ost China. Sie bleiben, dort je nach ihrem Vermögen, bis zu 2 Wochen. Bevor diese nicht wieder da sind gibt es in China auch keine Produktion (mehr oder weniger). Man kann das chinesische Neujahrsfest eher mit unserem Weihnachten vergleichen. 2 Wochen vorher und 2 Wochen nachher passiert da gar nichts



Und wenn die Produktion irgendwann wieder angelaufen ist gilt für die meiste Hardware:
"Verladung in Seecontainer beginnt."

Zwischen Shanghai und Hamburg beziehungsweise Bremerhaven sind Testsamples dann erst einmal einen Monat mit dem Schiff unterwegs und davor und danach kommt jeweils noch der nationale Transport/Versand.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Februar 2016)

Welche Pumpe ist denn für die Eisberg 2 angedacht und welche Pumpen sind in den Alternativen verbaut?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Februar 2016)

Die Pumpe der Eisberg 2 basiert technisch auf der DC-LT allerdings nur in groben Zügen. Man baut eben auf bekanntem auf und verbessert was man hat. Das die DC-LT in der ersten Eisberg unter 12V nicht grade ein Leisetreter ist, dürfte jedem bekannt sein. Welche Alternativen?


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Februar 2016)

Mit den Alternativen meinte ich die anderen erweiterbaren Pumpen-Kühler-Blöcke diverser Hersteller. Naja, jetzt wird es eh was anderes werden, muss nur sehen, wie ich es im M1 unterkriege aber bis zum Sommer oder so will ich nicht mehr auf der/die/das Eisberg2 warten.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Februar 2016)

Tja... ich kann es leider nicht ändern und bin selbst enttäuscht. Aber wie man manchmal sagt: Gut Ding will Weile haben. Nun ja, die GPX-Pro wird dann fast zusammen mit der Eisberg 2 erscheinen, dann hat man wenigstens ein komplettes AIO-Paket zur Hand. 

Ein Mockup_Sample der GPX-Pro im Endstadium. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDY3W0v6FEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:O :O :O


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Februar 2016)

Alphacool geht unter die Laborbedarf-Anbieter . 

Hatte mich schon gefragt, wann sich mal jemand echter Glasrohre als Verbindungselemente annimmt, nachdem Rohre nun ja allgemein nicht mehr exotisch sind - schließlich baut man im Chemielabor kleine Experimente auch meist mit Glasrohren auf. Man kann sie auch freihändig über der Flamme biegen, formen oder Kapillaren ziehen. Da gehört allerdings etwas mehr Übung dazu als bei PMMA oder PETG-Rohren. Macht aber in jedem Fall Spaß damit zu experimentieren. In Uni-Städten gibt´s auch oft Laborbedarfs-Läden, die günstiges Rohmaterial zum Üben im Sortiment haben. Ob man dort allerdings auch die richtigen Maße für Wakü-Anschlüsse bekommt, ist eher fraglich.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Februar 2016)

Hoffe dann kommen auch Glas-AGBs, Glasrohre richtet sich ja eher an die Hardliner oder Hartliner, höhöh


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Februar 2016)

Glas AGBs stehen bei Alphacool aktuell nicht zur Debatte. Die Eisbecher und Eisfächer sind raus und der Fokus liegt aktuell auf ganz andere Produkte die noch noch kommen werden. Als nächstes kommt eine komplett neue High Quality Anschlussreihe, dann hoffe ich endlich mal auf die Eisberg 2 und GPX-Pro gefolgt von den neuen High End Radiatoren und ein paar weiteren Dingen.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2016)

Hast Du ein paar Info´s zu den Anschlüssen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Februar 2016)

Nein, da müsst ihr euch einfach gedulden. Die sind aber schon seit 1 Woche auf dem Wasser, also auf dem Weg und werden im Laufe des nächsten Monats verfügbar sein. Es werden knapp 40 neue Anschlüsse und Adapter sein für 13/10, 16/10 und 19/13 um die Eiszapfenfamilie endlich vollständig abzurunden.


----------



## sok904 (18. Februar 2016)

Wir sind gespannt. Wann ist denn mit einer Vorstellung zu rechnen? Ah einfach mal richtig lesen. Steht ja schon da. Sry


----------



## cHrIzZzI (18. Februar 2016)

Oh cool auch noch neue Anschlüsse.... Da freu ich mich ja drauf,  ist dann vllt der dritte umbau meiner Wakü...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Februar 2016)

Neue Schnellverschlüsse die wohl nächste oder übernächste Woche verfügbar sein werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

Die sind stark!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hab für euch mal ein Mini Video mit den Teilen gemacht. Ist euch eigentlich klar, dass ich das alles immer nur hier Poste? Und auch nur weil es ein Sammelthread gibt. 

Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellkupplung - YouTube


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Februar 2016)

Wo werden die preislich liegen?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich hab für euch mal ein Mini Video mit den Teilen gemacht. Ist euch eigentlich klar, dass ich das alles immer nur hier Poste? Und auch nur weil es ein Sammelthread gibt.
> 
> Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellkupplung - YouTube



Danke


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2016)

also die werde ich mir dann warscheinlich in schwarz holen...
wieder mehr aufer liste... macht dann ~1,7K fürn nächsten Rechner


----------



## cHrIzZzI (19. Februar 2016)

@Eddy 
Hast du vllt auch schon ein Foto von den neuen Anschlüssen oder kommen die leider erst wenn die bei euch eingetroffen sind? 

Und danke für deine super Arbeit hier!!!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Februar 2016)

Zu den Anschlüssen... nein, sorry Leute, aber die werden wir erst zeigen wenn wir die ganze Linie hier haben und alles in einem Rutsch präsentieren. Ich zeige euch schon sehr sehr viel, gönnt mir diese eine kleine Überraschung  

Die Eiszapfen Schnellverschlüsse werden preislich im gehobenerem Bereich liegen. Sie gehören ja zur Eisfamilie und damit zur Spitzenreihe von Alphacool. Wenn ihr euch die Eiszapfen Kugelhähne anschaut, dann könnt ihr euch ja ausmalen wo sie preislich landen werden. Die werden auch nur als Set, als Male + Female verkauft und nicht einzeln.


----------



## Rarek (20. Februar 2016)

warum sollte man auch nu eine hälfte kaufen wollen?
man brauch doch in nem Kreislauf wenn beide, sonst is doof, oder nich?


----------



## Goitonthefloor (20. Februar 2016)

nicht zwingend, wenn man zb mehrere grakas oder radis hat zum durchtesten bleibt ja einer fix im system , der andere ist dann doppelt bzw mehrfach


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Februar 2016)

Hmm - da werde ich wohl meine Schnellkupplungssammlung wohl noch mal erweitern müssen .

Dass der Vorlagengeber die Koolance QD3 sind ist ja unverkennbar, aber diese Kupplungen versprechen auf jeden Fall interessant zu werden, sofern sie noch etwas günstiger als die Vorbilder bleiben. Schön, dass auch die stirnseitige Abdichtung nachgemacht wurde. Das ist eigentlich der Hauptvorteil der QD3, weil die Dichtung so keine Scherbelastung sieht. Die silberne Version scheint ja wieder verchromt zu sein, oder irre ich mich da. Wenn ja wäre das ebenfalls sehr gut - speziell für die Verschleißfestigkeit der Kugelfalle am Verschluss wäre das ein Vorteil. Wird es auch wieder welche mit Schottverschraubung geben?

Da man sich bei Koolance ja zumindest bei bestimmten Revisionen den schwarzen QD3 Version einen ziemlichen Bock bezüglich des Materials geleistet hat, hoffe ich natürlich, das man bei den Alphacool-Kupplung unabhängig von der Beschichtung auf Messing setzt. @Eddy: Kannst du das bestätigen?

Die noch nicht sehr alten Alphacool-Vorgänger waren ja qualitativ schon recht ordentlich, aber die Funktionsweise war halt noch nicht auf dem Stand der Technik. Dieser Rückstand sollte jetzt aufgeholt sein. Bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich schlagen werden. 



Rarek schrieb:


> warum sollte man auch nu eine hälfte kaufen wollen?
> man brauch doch in nem Kreislauf wenn beide, sonst is doof, oder nich?


Einzelteile können schon sinnvoll sein - z.B. auch wenn man einen externen Radi mit vertauschungssicherer Flussrichtung realisieren will. 
Sets haben zwar den Vorteil, dass vor allem Anfänger, die mit der Vielfalt bei Einzelteilen nicht zurecht kommen, keine Schwierigkeiten mehr haben werden immer komplette Kupplungen zu bekommen, aber für Leute die etwas komplexere System aufbauen wollen wären Einzelteil nicht verkehrt.


----------



## chaotium (20. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab ja schon einen Echt Glas AGB.
Mal abwarten wie die Anschlüsse zu den Echt Glas Hardtubes sind 

Die machen schon was her. Allerdings ist die verarbeitung echt aufwendig


----------



## cHrIzZzI (20. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Zu den Anschlüssen... nein, sorry Leute, aber die werden wir erst zeigen wenn wir die ganze Linie hier haben und alles in einem Rutsch präsentieren. Ich zeige euch schon sehr sehr viel, gönnt mir diese eine kleine Überraschung
> 
> Die Eiszapfen Schnellverschlüsse werden preislich im gehobenerem Bereich liegen. Sie gehören ja zur Eisfamilie und damit zur Spitzenreihe von Alphacool. Wenn ihr euch die Eiszapfen Kugelhähne anschaut, dann könnt ihr euch ja ausmalen wo sie preislich landen werden. Die werden auch nur als Set, als Male + Female verkauft und nicht einzeln.


Alter der Kugelhan kostet ja 20eus... Das ist mal nen Preis! 
Hoffen das die Anschlüsse nicht so kras Teuer werden... 
Aktuell habe ich die Monsoon Sets drin,  die Kosten aber ca.  8eus pro Stück... 

Naja dann warzen wir mal [emoji1]


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2016)

Monsoon hat aber afaik keine Schnellverschlüsse.
Die Koolance kosten ~ 35€, da wäre die 20 von AC schon deutlich günstiger.

Für Sparer haben sie ja die Budget HC Kupplungen für ~11€ im Angebot


----------



## cHrIzZzI (20. Februar 2016)

Geht mir net mal um die Schnellverschlüsse sondern um die Normalen Anschlüsse


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Februar 2016)

Der Kosten-Hinweis mit dem Kugelhahn bezog ich aber auf die Schnellkupplungen und nicht auf die Anschlüsse . Für die Schnellkupplungen wären ~20€ in der Tat sehr günstig. Die Anschlüsse kosten aber sich weniger.


----------



## Rarek (21. Februar 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> [...]
> Einzelteile können schon sinnvoll sein - z.B. auch wenn man einen externen Radi mit vertauschungssicherer Flussrichtung realisieren will.



und wenn du nur ne halbe Kupplung hast, haste garkeinen durchfluss


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Februar 2016)

Du brauchst aber u. U. mehr weibliche oder männliche Kupplungsteile als von der jeweils anderen Sorte, wenn du externe Komponenten umstecken willst, oder einen Bypass für die externen Komponenten realisieren willst. Wenn es außerdem mehrere Varianten der Kupplungen gibt, sind mit Sets nicht alle Kombinationen möglich ohne unnötige Teile zu kaufen. Ich denke AT / Alphacool hat sich dafür entschieden Sets anzubieten, weil viele mit der Auswahl bei anderen Kupplungssystemen die in Einzelteilen geliefert werden, überfordert sind. Für die Mehrheit der Fälle ist das zwar kein Problem aber es gibt eben Konstellationen in denen das sehr unwirtschaftlich ist, weil man Teile kaufen muss, die man nicht braucht.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber u. U. mehr weibliche oder männliche Kupplungsteile als von der jeweils anderen Sorte, wenn du externe Komponenten umstecken willst, oder einen Bypass für die externen Komponenten realisieren willst. Wenn es außerdem mehrere Varianten der Kupplungen gibt, sind mit Sets nicht alle Kombinationen möglich ohne unnötige Teile zu kaufen. Ich denke AT / Alphacool hat sich dafür entschieden Sets anzubieten, weil viele mit der Auswahl bei anderen Kupplungssystemen die in Einzelteilen geliefert werden, überfordert sind. Für die Mehrheit der Fälle ist das zwar kein Problem aber es gibt eben Konstellationen in denen das sehr unwirtschaftlich ist, weil man Teile kaufen muss, die man nicht braucht.


genau das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt was se machen wenn man mehr mönnliche oder mehr weibliche brauch. aber ich denke du hast recht, ev gibt es passende sets z.b. 2, 3, 4weibliche in einem pack oder männliche. weil das mit dem mehrkaufen als man braucht  wäre irgendwo schon ein bischen sinfrei^^


----------



## Rarek (21. Februar 2016)

ist zwar etwas OT, aber hättest du mal nen Beispiel für mich?


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Februar 2016)

Für so was z. B.:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier hatte ich in beide Richtung je zwei männliche Kupplungsteile verbaut, je nach dem ob der externe Radiator links oder recht vom Rechner stand. Zusätzlich wurden für den auf dem Bild zu sehenden Bypass zwei weibliche Kupplungen benötigt. In dem Fall wäre es also (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich hier für den Bypass gewinkelte Kupplungen genutzt habe) mit Sets aufgegangen, aber normalerweise geht man ja nur mit zwei Ausgängen raus. Dann sind für den Bypass noch zwei zusätzliche einzelne weibliche Kupplungsteile notwendig (wie im Beispiel die zwei gewinkelten). 
Wenn man an der Rückwand je ein männliches und einen weiblichen Kupplungsteil verbaut, geht es zwar auch dann mit einem zusätzlichen Kupplungsset auf, aber zum Einen sieht das oft nicht gut aus und zum Anderen funktioniert das u.U. auch nur wieder mit Adaptern, falls es wie bei den Alphacool-HF Kupplungen wieder nur bei einer Seite Schottverschraubungen gibt.

Nun aber btt...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Februar 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da man sich bei Koolance ja zumindest bei bestimmten Revisionen den schwarzen QD3 Version einen ziemlichen Bock bezüglich des Materials geleistet hat, hoffe ich natürlich, das man bei den Alphacool-Kupplung unabhängig von der Beschichtung auf Messing setzt. @Eddy: Kannst du das bestätigen?



Ja die sind vollständig aus Messing.



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Geht mir net mal um die Schnellverschlüsse sondern um die Normalen Anschlüsse



Wie schon richtig angemerkt wurde, der Preishinweis bezog sich alleine auf die Schnellverschlüsse. Was die normalen Anschlüsse kosten, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Und schau dir mal diverse Schnellverschlüsse und Kugelhähne in dieser Qualitätsstufe an, die sind allesamt teurer. 

Femal oder Male Einzeln zu verkaufen ist aktuell noch nicht geplant. In der Regel ist es aber eher die Ausnahme, dass Leute nur ein Teil der Kupplung kaufen.


----------



## illousion (23. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ja die sind vollständig aus Messing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber in der Regel ist es auch nur Ausnahme, dass Leute sich eine Wasserkühlung zulegen 

Bin echt auf die Eisberg 2 gespannt.. Habe zwar schon 2 Pumpen aber.. man gönnte sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

illousion schrieb:


> Aber in der Regel ist es auch nur Ausnahme, dass Leute sich eine Wasserkühlung zulegen



Ja und nein, wir wachsen ja, die Nachfrage wird immer größer und das ist ja auch der Grund warum wir ein neues Gebäude bauen um mehr Platz für alles zu haben. Wasserkühlung liegt im Trend, nicht umsonst drängen immer mehr Anbieter auf den Markt  Was früher noch eher die Ausnahme war, sieht man heute immer häufiger.


----------



## Tabby91 (24. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> [...] gefolgt von den neuen High End Radiatoren und ein paar weiteren Dingen.



Kannst du noch was zu den *High End Radiatoren *sagen? Was soll an NexXxoS denn noch "verbessert" werden. Die sind doch schon top und werden überall empfohlen?!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Tabby91 schrieb:


> Kannst du noch was zu den *High End Radiatoren *sagen? Was soll an NexXxoS denn noch "verbessert" werden. Die sind doch schon top und werden überall empfohlen?!



Die NExXxoS werden auch im Programm bleiben. Die neuen Radiatoren werden in der Leistung aber nochmal messbar besser ausfallen und ein völlig anderes Design haben. Aber mehr Infos gibt es dazu noch nicht. Das wird noch eine Weile dauern bis die kommen werden. Aber zumindest ein paar Ausgesuchte Leute und ein paar Modder durften schon einen Blick darauf werfen und jeder hätte die Prototypen am liebsten sofort mitgenommen


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

messbar, oder nur messbar in nem Bench?

(und ich weiß nach wie vor nicht wie man untzernormalbedingungen seine CPU oder GPU auf solche hohen Temps prügeln kann... 
um dann zu sagen "ja also Kühler x kriegt die Karte auf  70°C GPU Temp und der andere auf 71,2°C... wir empfhelen daher x" ... ... why?! )


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Messbar in jedem Bereich  Ich rede hier nicht von Maßlos OC CPUs oder Grafikkarten, sondern in einem normalen Wasserkreislauf bei normalen Temperaturen mit normaler Hardware die mehr oder minder @Stock läuft. Glaub die CPU ist ein bisschen hoch gezogen aber ohne die Spannung groß angehoben zu haben.


----------



## Nydish (24. Februar 2016)

Und wann darf man ca damit rechnen? Ich wollte mir jetzt schon eine Wasserkühlung kaufen, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich dann nicht noch warten soll...


----------



## Tabby91 (24. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die NExXxoS werden auch im Programm bleiben. Die neuen Radiatoren werden in der Leistung aber nochmal messbar besser ausfallen und ein völlig anderes Design haben. Aber mehr Infos gibt es dazu noch nicht. Das wird noch eine Weile dauern bis die kommen werden. Aber zumindest ein paar Ausgesuchte Leute und ein paar Modder durften schon einen Blick darauf werfen und jeder hätte die Prototypen am liebsten sofort mitgenommen



Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an  Weißt du denn ob die nur im 120er Segment, wie die X-Flow, released werden oder sollen da noch die 140er kommen?


----------



## Thor76 (24. Februar 2016)

Tabby91 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an  Weißt du denn ob die nur im 120er Segment, wie die X-Flow, released werden oder sollen da noch die 140er kommen?



Ich vermute Ja und Ja . Bei den X-Flow kommen die 140er ja noch und ich könnte mir vorstellen, das bei den High-End auch zuerst die 120er kommen und später die 140er. Aber ist natürlich Glaskugel. 

Ich seh das schon kommen, wenn alles was aktuell noch in der Pipeline von Alphacool steckt auch endlich zu haben ist, entwickeln die bestimmt schon wieder irgendwas neues tolles.


----------



## sh4sta (24. Februar 2016)

Thor76 schrieb:


> entwickeln die bestimmt schon wieder irgendwas neues tolles.



Wie wäre es mit einem für Wasserkühlung Optimierten DeskCase von Alphacool, als Alternative zu den LianLi teilen?  Fänd ich persönlich richtig nice^^


greetz


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

ein richtiges WK Gehäuse? gerne


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Tabby91 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an  Weißt du denn ob die nur im 120er Segment, wie die X-Flow, released werden oder sollen da noch die 140er kommen?



Das kann ich dir noch nicht beantworten, die Planung ist dahingehend noch nicht abgeschlossen. Ich kann nur vermuten und das Vermuten überlasse ich dann doch lieber euch 



Thor76 schrieb:


> Ich seh das schon kommen, wenn alles was aktuell noch in der Pipeline von Alphacool steckt auch endlich zu haben ist, entwickeln die bestimmt schon wieder irgendwas neues tolles.



Es gibt eine Planliste für die nächsten 5 Jahre  Es gibt ja noch sehr vieles das ich noch gar nicht verraten darf/will 



sh4sta schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem für Wasserkühlung Optimierten DeskCase von Alphacool, als Alternative zu den LianLi teilen?  Fänd ich persönlich richtig nice^^



Den Wunsch kann ich nachvollziehen. Das steht aber tatsächlich nicht auf der Liste. Aber die LIste ist ja flexibel und ich persönlich würde gerne mal wieder ein Gehäuse mit entwerfen, wäre ja nicht mein Erstes das sich gut verkauft


----------



## sh4sta (24. Februar 2016)

Ausserdem würde das ein wenig Konkurrenz schaffen. Immoment sind die LianLi DK Teile(Tischgehause & Gehausetische online kaufen) ziemlich alleine aufm Markt und dadurch ziemlich teuer. Welches Gehäuse hast Du denn mit entworfen Eddy? 


greetz


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

wieder?

welche Gehäuse haste denn schon verbrochen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Einen Tisch werden nicht auf den Markt bringen. Das ist zu speziell und auch zu groß. Nein, wir haben da was völlig Neues im Hinterkopf das unserer Meinung nach eine bessere Lösung darstellen wird, zumal sie flexibler ist. Aber.... Zukunftsmusik  

Das mit dem Gehäuse verrate ich nicht  Wer mich schon länger kennt, wird vielleicht von alleine drauf kommen.


----------



## sh4sta (24. Februar 2016)

Ich denke es wird eines von den Phobya Gehäusen sein?!? Aber welches^^ 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Nein, kein Phobya. Ich arbeite ja erst seit knapp einem Jahr für Aquatuning, davor war ich für jemand anderen unterwegs  

Überlegt mal, wer als erstes auf dem Markt versetzte Radiatorplätze im Deckel angeboten hat. Das muss reichen... andere Zeit, andere Geschichte


----------



## Thor76 (24. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Nein, kein Phobya. Ich arbeite ja erst seit knapp einem Jahr für Aquatuning, davor war ich für jemand anderen unterwegs
> 
> Überlegt mal, wer als erstes auf dem Markt versetzte Radiatorplätze im Deckel angeboten hat. Das muss reichen... andere Zeit, andere Geschichte



Ich werfe mal ein "N" in die Runde


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Treffer und versenkt.


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

hmm... ich ziele auf z


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

Ich schmeisse danach ein A in die Runde


----------



## Thor76 (24. Februar 2016)

hab ich jetzt gewonnen? Dann hätte ich als Gewinn gerne einen kurzen Blick aufs zukünftige Portefeuille


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

und nacher kriegste nach ner Unterschrift wegen geheim und so ne Waschmaschine und ne Tabelle


----------



## sok904 (24. Februar 2016)

das mit der tabelle verstehe ich ja noch aber was soll die Waschmaschine dabei. 
Muss er sich danach... warte jetzt kommt der kracher... einer Gehirnwäsche unterziehen. 



Ja ja ich weiß. War nicht witzig.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

Na....a <- also wer es jetzt nicht raus bekommt.....

Spaß beiseite, die Schnellverschlüsse sind online: Suchergebnis fur eiszapfen | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

Nanoxia


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2016)

ich bleibe bei NZXT 

aber auflösen kann nur der Eddy ^^


----------



## Tabby91 (24. Februar 2016)

Da hätte ich jetzt höhere Preise erwartet, kosten ja als Set fast so viel wie ein fe-/male Anschluss der QD3. Zumindest nachdem was Eddy zum Thema Preis gesagt hatte


----------



## IssaP (24. Februar 2016)

Wow der Preis ist ja echt klasse. Wird es die in Zukunft auch mit Schottverschraubung geben? Wäre (falls die Qualität auch stimmt) ja bestimmt für viele eine gute Alternative zu den QD3.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Februar 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei NZXT
> 
> aber auflösen kann nur der Eddy ^^



faaaaalsch 



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Na....a <- also wer es jetzt nicht raus bekommt.....
> 
> Spaß beiseite, die Schnellverschlüsse sind online: Suchergebnis fur eiszapfen | Aquatuning Germany



sehr geil und toller Preis :O
Wenn die Wohnung renoviert ist, investier ich in die Teile! Vlt folgt dann ein kleines Review dazu


----------



## Rarek (25. Februar 2016)

wenn man nur den halben post liest...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Februar 2016)

IssaP schrieb:


> Wow der Preis ist ja echt klasse. Wird es die in Zukunft auch mit Schottverschraubung geben? Wäre (falls die Qualität auch stimmt) ja bestimmt für viele eine gute Alternative zu den QD3.



Eine Schottverschraubung kannst du ja direkt dran schrauben. Ansonsten werden erstmal die weiteren Anschlüsse der Eiszapfenserie auf den Markt kommen. Was dann noch an Anschlüssen folgt, kann ich nicht sagen. Da habe ich nicht den Überblick.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

hm ich überlege mein 2pc mit nem nova 1080 den ich rumfliegn habe zu kühln, da könnte sich so ne ordentliche verschraubung lohnen^^
die merk ich mir mal vor^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Februar 2016)

Viele mögen Facebook nicht, daher poste ich mal den Link zu einem richtig genialen Mod einfach mal direkt auf dessen Seite: BJPC.solutions for PC cooling hardware - recent project

Es ist sehr selten, dass man jemanden trifft, der derart viel LIebe in Detailarbeiten steckt wie bei diesem Mod. Ansonsten kann man das gute Stück auch auf unserer FB Seite sehen, aber auch nicht mit allen Bildern, das wäre ein bisschen viel.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Februar 2016)

Meine Fresse


----------



## sok904 (25. Februar 2016)

Trifft nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack aber Respekt vor der Arbeitsleistung und dem Gesamtkonzept.


----------



## Chanks (25. Februar 2016)

Nochmal aus Interesse, zu welchem Zeitpunkt ist die Eisberg 2 nun spätestens lieferbar?


----------



## Rarek (26. Februar 2016)

ich meine was von April hier irgentwo vernommen zu haben, bis die wieder Arbeiten und die ertsten Schiffe da sind


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Februar 2016)

Ja, April ist angepeiltes Ziel. 

@ sok904
Mein persönelichen Geschmack trifft es auch nicht, aber ich finde es sehr Stimmig und ich weiß sehr genau welchen Aufwand er betrieben hat. Man sieht ja auch die vielen kleinen Details.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Februar 2016)

Achja... ich bin dann auch mal für eine Woche im Urlaub. Damit also erst wieder ab 03.07 wieder da  Treibt es nicht zu bunt... oder eben richtig bunt ;P


----------



## sok904 (26. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Achja... ich bin dann auch mal für eine Woche im Urlaub. Damit also erst wieder ab 03.07 wieder da  Treibt es nicht zu bunt... oder eben richtig bunt ;P




Man er geht für 4 Monate in Urlaub und erzählt dann er ist nur eine Woche weg


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Achja... ich bin dann auch mal für eine Woche im Urlaub. Damit also erst wieder ab 03.07 wieder da  Treibt es nicht zu bunt... oder eben richtig bunt ;P



Deine Wochen sind aber lang, deswegen arbeitest du so viel, dein Tag müsste ja so gesehen ~ 380 Stunden haben 

Lass es dir gut gehen!


----------



## P2063 (2. März 2016)

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Eisbecher DDC bzw D5. Gibt es irgendwo Vergleichsbilder zwischen der jeweiligen Acetal- und Plexi Version mit angeschraubter Pumpe und Beleuchtung? Würde gerne beurteilen können was besser aussieht da der AGB bei mir extern stehen wird. Die Google Bildersuche spuckt leider nicht viel aus.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. März 2016)

Ich kann dir nachher ein paar Bilder hier posten  - ich hab die 150ml Version aus Plexi.
Nicht mit LED im Eisbecher sondern indirekt beleuchtet.
Ich hab hier ein sehr kurzes YouTube Video darüber:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkB_F-GwrWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Bilder mache ich, wenn ich gleich zu Hause bin.


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2016)

Ich hab den 150mm Lighttower und den normalen 250mm Eisbecher da.
Will wer Bilder?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. März 2016)

Niemand ! 

ne Quatsch, immer her damit


----------



## P2063 (4. März 2016)

würde mich auch über Bilder vom Eisbecher freuen


----------



## -H1N1- (4. März 2016)

okay, here we go

http://dacapo-lindau.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Eisbecher.jpg


----------



## Narbennarr (4. März 2016)

So wie mitte unten sehen Masterkleer Schläuche oft aus


----------



## sok904 (4. März 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> So wie mitte unten sehen Masterkleer Schläuche oft aus



Kiwi Grün mit schwarzen Punkten? mmmmhhh lecker.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2016)

Komisch.. meiner kommt eher an Rechts oben ran...


----------



## the_leon (4. März 2016)

Kommen heut Nachmittag, am Handy geht grad nichts


----------



## cHrIzZzI (4. März 2016)

Man da bekommt man ja richtig Lust auf die Eiszeit


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. März 2016)

Alphacool hat heute seine neue Webseite gestartet  Auch der Grafikkartenkonfigurator ist komplett neu.

Alphacool
HWConfig - German


----------



## Thor76 (9. März 2016)

Hab ich schon gemerkt. Wird die auch noch gefüllt? Am Handy (LG G3) zeigt es mir nämlich keine Produkte an.

Edit: Wenigstens ist was im Shop drin   es gibt sogar "Neue Produtke"


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. März 2016)

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Handys gegengetestet und hier wird alles angezeigt. Einzig wenn man in "New Products" drinn ist, geht das Menü nicht mehr richtig, daran arbeiten wir.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2016)

also das Design ansich sieht schonmal gut aus, aber ich finde bei dieser Stelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte man noch den Text etwas anpassen... das sieht so nicht schön aus m.M.n.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. März 2016)

Welchen Browser in welcher Auflösung verwendest du? Ich kann das grade nicht nachstellen.

Ich erstelle mal ein Supportbereich zur Website in unserem Aquatuning Channel hier bei PCGH. Bei Fragen oder Probleme zur Website, bitte dort weiter schreiben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/430598-alphacool-mit-neuer-website.html#post8086913


----------



## cHrIzZzI (10. März 2016)

Eddy, gibst schon neue Infos zu den neuen Anschlüssen? 

Grüße


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. März 2016)

Gib mir noch ein bisschen Zeit. Die sollten Mittwoch hier ankommen, aber der Zoll hat den Container abgegriffen, den bekommen wir erst morgen. Dann habe ich spätestens Montag ein paar schnelle Bilder für euch


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2016)

immer dieser Zoll... ich glaube die schieben gerne Zeitpläne durch den Wolf


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. März 2016)

Ja das tun sie.... aber... Container fährt grade auf den Hof


----------



## MaxRink (11. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ja das tun sie.... aber... Container fährt grade auf den Hof


Fotos Fotos fotos


----------



## -H1N1- (11. März 2016)

Eisberge werden wohl keine drin sein...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. März 2016)

Nein, Eisberge sind da nicht drin. Der Container ging ja vor Chinas Neujahr raus  Fotos gibts noch nicht, nächste Woche erst.


----------



## Rarek (11. März 2016)

oder sind sie vielleicht geschmolzen? hehe...

der war schlecht, ich weiß


----------



## cHrIzZzI (12. März 2016)

Danke Eddy für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

fotos haben will... buaaaääääh xD

ne im ernst ich bin mal gespannt  und freu mich drauf^^


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2016)

und nacher kriegste nen Foto wie grad der Container entladen wird... oder grad erst auf'n Hof rollt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. März 2016)

Noch keine Bilder der Anschlüsse.... aber was anderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2016)

uhm... Mauspads? (und Stoffi wies ausschaut)

also das lange würde mich interessieren, aber der Knickpunkt ist bei mir, dass rechts (also Mausseite) am Rand nicht irgent ein Bild mit druff is...

und wenn's keine Pads sind, dann weiß ich auch net


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. März 2016)

Ja, das sind Mauspads. Schlicht und schwarz. 

Naja, irgendwo muss das Logo sein. Ich finde das nicht sonderlich auffällig, da gibt es viel schlimmere Pads mit wirren Mustern drauf. Ich hatte mir ein Vorsample schon vor Wochen gesichert und verwende es seit dem, da ich Stoffpads sehr mag.


----------



## the_leon (14. März 2016)

Wie groß isn das ganz große, das gefällt mir


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2016)

da haste dich verlesen Eddy... ich will ja ein Bild drauf haben, denn Schlicht mit dem kleinen süßen ACool Logo drauf ist mir zu wenig 

bei kleinen Maus only Pads kann ich noch drüber weg sehen, aber bei allem >400mm nicht mehr ^^

(so z.B. Are the mouse pad sale coming back? - RSI Community Forums )


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Noch keine Bilder der Anschlüsse.... aber was anderes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wen muss ich umbringen um sowas zu bekommen?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (14. März 2016)

Ein Traum wird wahr!!!!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. März 2016)

@Rarek
Achso... ok... naja, wir wollten es so schlicht wie möglich haben. So wirklich recht kann man es eben leider keinem machen. 

@the_leon
Das ist ca. 90x40 cm.

Preise kann ich euch noch keine sagen. Das Große wird wohl unter 30€ kosten.

@DaBlackSheep
Also wenn du mich umbringst, wirst du sicherlich keines bekommen... he he.

@ cHrIzZzI
Noch ein bisschen Geduld. Das wird noch 1-2 Wochen dauern bis wir es verkaufen können.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (14. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @DaBlackSheep
> Also wenn du mich umbringst, wirst du sicherlich keines bekommen... he he.



 Dich doch nicht


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Achso... ok... naja, wir wollten es so schlicht wie möglich haben. So wirklich recht kann man es eben leider keinem machen.



ich weiß, aber eventuell überzeugt mich auch der Preis 

schließlich soll ein Blid nur fürs gut Aussehen zwischen den Sitzungen sein
(oder ich find ne Druckerei die mir da nen Schema ner Pumpe oder sowas da drauf druckt  )


----------



## Tabby91 (15. März 2016)

@Eddy
Kommen denn noch Bilder von weiteren Inhalten der Container?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. März 2016)

Also.... bevor ich ins Wochenende gehe, hier mal zwei Bilder aus der Eiszapfen Linie. Die werden übrigens schon nächste Woche erhältlich sein. Wie man sieht, die Lackierung ist deutlich besser. Die Chrome Teile glänzen mehr nach Chrome und das Schwarz ist deutlich matter als bei den HF Anschlüssen. 

Sorry, dass die Bilder so unscharf sind, wurden eben von einem Kollegen mit so einem Apple High End Phablet gemacht... das Ding kann keine ordentlchen Bilder  (Jetzt bekomme ich Haue von Stefan)

Neuen 13/10 Hardtube Fittinge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



90° Adapter mit G 1/4" Innengewinde auf beiden Seiten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (18. März 2016)

Die Fittings sind sexy


----------



## cHrIzZzI (19. März 2016)

Mehr mehr mehr!!!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. März 2016)

Die 90 Grad Winkel sind verdammt sexy - und passen die neuen Fittings jetzt auch oben in den Eisbecher rein?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. März 2016)

Nein, die passen oben nicht direkt rein. Da sollte man eine 10mm Verlängerung nehmen.


----------



## Doggycat (21. März 2016)

Kleine Frage ich würde gern für meine 270x ein fullcover nehmen von alphacool aber ihr habt nur eins für die sapphire 270x dual x 4gb,ich hab aber die 2 gb Version passt das auch ?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. März 2016)

@Doggycat
Leider nein, die 2GB Version hat ein anderes Layout. Das unterscheidet sich zwar nur durch ein paar Kondensatoren, dennoch passt das leider nicht. Ich würde ja normalerweise sagen.... einsenden, scannen lassen und einen Kühler umsonst bekommen.... aber Kühler für diese Kartenreihe sind nicht gefragt, es lohnt sich hier für Alphacool nicht noch einen Kühler zu bauen. Sorry, aber da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (23. März 2016)

Mehr Bilder Eddy!!!!! 
Von den neuen Anschlüssen bitte  
Als Oster Überraschung


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

Die Anschlüsse wird es heute in unserem Shop geben, da könnt ihr euch dann alle in Ruhe anschauen  Das passt dann auch gut mit der Aktion die hier auf PCGH dann laufen wird zusammen


----------



## SilverTobias90 (24. März 2016)

Welche Aktion?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

@SilverTobias90
Geduld junger Padawan und die Startseite von PCGH beobachten 

Edit:
Siehe hier: Osterrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 1 Prozent sparen!

(Bis zu 1% sparen.....lol... da fehlt eine 0)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

product video: Eiszapfen fittings - YouTube

Gehen grade bei uns im Shop online


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. März 2016)

11/8er???


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

Wird es nicht geben. 11/8 ist eine Größe die kaum noch eine Verbreitung hat und in kaum noch relevanten Stückzahlen gekauft wird. Die Größe stirbt quasi aus.


----------



## Thor76 (24. März 2016)

Schick. Die könnten was für meinen Eisschrank sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wird es nicht geben. 11/8 ist eine Größe die kaum noch eine Verbreitung hat und in kaum noch relevanten Stückzahlen gekauft wird. Die Größe stirbt quasi aus.



Ok, das hätte ich eher vom 13/10er erwartet. Wenn weniger Platz vorhanden ist und zusätzlich enge Radien gelegt werden knickt 13/10er wegen dem ungünstigeren Verhältnis von der Wandstärke zum Innendurchmesser schneller als 11/8er. Soll es einfach nur fat sein gehe ich doch eigentlich gleich auf 16/10 oder 19/13. Beim Preis liegen die 13/10er und 16/10er Anschlüsse oder Schläuche auf demselben Niveau, nur beim 11/8er ist das Zubehör gegenüber dem 16/10er günstiger. Wenn ihr vom 11/8er so wenig verkauft und noch einiges auf Lager habt, bin ich ja noch ein paar Jahre versorgt.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (24. März 2016)

Hmm also ich sehe jetzt auf die schnelle keinen großen Unterschied zu den alten,  zu mal der Schriftzug auf jedem fitting mich nerven würde... 
Glaube ich bleibe bei mein alten. 
Etwas enttäuscht


----------



## Virikas (24. März 2016)

Bis ich auf den Preis geschaut hab, fand ich die Teile ziemlich schick.
Danach waren sie dann zu 110% uninteressant.
Das ist mir persönlich für ein paar Fittings dann doch zu viel.


----------



## keks4 (25. März 2016)

Guten Tag, könnten sie vlt schnell in ihrer Datenbank nachsehen ob der Kühler hier Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X / GTX 98 Ti M1 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland auf die Gainward 980ti phoenix GPU passt? Bis jetzt weiss ich leider erst das der ekwb kühler passen würde, ich hätte aber am liebsten einen Alphacool kühler drauf  
Danke im vorraus


----------



## VJoe2max (25. März 2016)

Preislich liegen die eigentlich in einem heut zu Tage üblichen Rahmen. Aber ich frage mich auch wo genauso da der Unterschied zu den bisherigen Alphacool-Fittings sein soll? Der Unterschied scheint mir, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, allenfalls minimal zu sein. Die meisten der "neuen" Fittings gab es doch bisher auch schon von Alphacool. Außerdem halte ich es für sehr fragwürdig, ob extreme Wurstschläuche wie 19/13er wirklich einen größeren Markt als die bewährten 11/8er finden werden. Da kann die Zielgruppe eigentlich nur in Übersee sitzen - wer tut sich solche Gartenschläuche hierzulande noch freiwillig an?

Wie ist denn eigentlich der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand bei den GPX-Pro Graka-Kühlern mit Pumpeneinheit? Wann kann man mit deren Erscheinen rechnen?


----------



## chaotium (25. März 2016)

Also 19/13 benutz ich im Garten oder in der Autowerkstatt xD
Aber net im PC. 13/10 oder 12/10 ist genau richtig


----------



## illousion (27. März 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also 19/13 benutz ich im Garten oder in der Autowerkstatt xD
> Aber net im PC. 13/10 oder 12/10 ist genau richtig



Ich finde das kommt auf den Einsatzort an..
Ich habe für die Anbindung des externen MoRas 16/10, aber da würde dickeres denke ich auch noch aussehen.. Nur intern halt nicht aber wofür sonst wurde hardtubing erfunden?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. März 2016)

@ keks4
Für diese Grafikkarte hat Alphacool keinen passenden Kühler. Zumindest ist sie nicht im Konfigurator zu finden: HWConfig - German

@VJoe2max
11/8 ist Verkaufsseitig eine Randerscheinung und wurde schon lange von den drei aktuell üblichen Größen 13/10, 16/10 und 19/13 überflügelt. 19/10 ist sehr verbreitet, unterliegt allerdings 13/10 und 16/10. Für übliche Gehäuse sind 19/13 in der Tat eher unpraktisch. 

Die Unterschiede bei den Anschlüssen sind zum einen eine völlig andere Lackierung. Das Schwarz ist hier eher matt. Es gibt andere Dichtungen, z.B. haben die drehbaren 45°/90° Anschlüsse nun eine Doppeldichtung. Dadurch "wackeln" diese Winkel auch im Grunde nicht mehr. Es gibt noch eon paar optische Feinheiten und ein paar ganz neue Anschlüsse.

Aus 3m Entfernung und auf den ersten Blick, sind die Unterschiede recht marginal, das stimmt. Es sind eher die Details. Daher kosten die neuen Anschlüsse auch nicht gleich das Doppelte wie die bekannte HF Reihe, sondern halten sich preislich nahe an der alten Reihe. 

Die GPX-Pro hat ihren letzten Schliff erhalten und wird so langsam in die Produktion verabschiedet.


----------



## keks4 (29. März 2016)

Schade, dachte vlt ists nur ein Programmfehler (da die GPU ja das standart pcb hat)


----------



## sh4sta (29. März 2016)

Dann schick doch Deine Graka zum vermessen an Alphacool. Bekommst dann den Kühler Gratis(wenn das noch so läuft bei Alpha^^).


greetz

*edit*

Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. März 2016)

@keks4
Sicher das es Referenzdesign ist? Diesen Glauben hatten wir leider schon oft bei Kunden die sich dann gewundert hatten, dass es doch nicht passt. Ansonsten, wie sh4sta schon gesagt hat, folgende Möglichkeit nutzen -> Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool


----------



## keks4 (29. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @keks4
> Sicher das es Referenzdesign ist? Diesen Glauben hatten wir leider schon oft bei Kunden die sich dann gewundert hatten, dass es doch nicht passt. Ansonsten, wie sh4sta schon gesagt hat, folgende Möglichkeit nutzen -> Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool



Sehr sicher eigentlich, ich schreibe ansonsten mal eine Mail an Gainward  sollte ja dann passen mit dem Kühler, oder?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. März 2016)

Wen das Referenzdesign ist, dann passt es, ja. Ansonsten kannst du uns auch einfach ein Bild deines PCBs schicken, dann können wir dir sagen ob das Referenz Design ist. Bitte aber ein Bild direkt von deiner Karte. Wir hatten schon ein paar mal den Fall, dass die Herteller die ursprünglich auf dem referenz Design basierenden Kartenreihen abgeändert haben ohne, dass man dies irgendwo kenntlich gemacht hatte. Das passiert zum Glück eher selten, kommt aber vor.


----------



## keks4 (29. März 2016)

Danke für das Angebot, werde aber erstmal auf die Antwort von Gainward warten  würde den Kühler ungern jetzt schon demontieren wenn es sich vermeiden lässt

Edit: so die Antwort ist gekommen, es sei ein Custom pcb mit  u. A. Verstärkter Stromversorgung für GPU und Memory, werde also vermutlich meine GPU zu euch senden  werde wie ich mich kenne noch 2 tage drüber nachdenken& mich dann dabei erwischen wie ich das Formular auf der Alphacool Website ausfülle  vor dem ganzen jedoch noch eine kleine Frage: muss ich den Kühler abmontieren vor dem Versand oder ist erwünscht das die Karte komplett ankommt?


----------



## Rarek (30. März 2016)

also so wie ich das mal vernommen habe sendeste die Karte mit allem ein und kriegst den alten Kühler in tüte wieder mit, wenn nicht anders besprochen

ist aber eher Spekulativ


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2016)

Die Karte wird eingesendet, der Kühler demontiert und gescannt. Nach dem Scan kommt der Luftkühler wieder drauf, oder nach Wunsch eben nicht und die Karte geht wieder zurück. Das dauert dann noch eine Weile bis aus dem Scan ein fertiger Kühler wird. Der erste in Serie gefertigte Kühler der vom Band kommt, wird dann kostenfrei zugesendet. Montieren muss man ihn dann aber selbst. Das Ganze dauert ca. 4 Wochen. Aber das werden dir die Alphacool Jungs noch genauer erklären.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. März 2016)

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand zur Eisberg 2? Schon von 中華人民共和國 auf einem Kutter nach Europa unterwegs?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. März 2016)

Kutter noch nicht.... aber ich habe heute die Bestätigung bekommen, das die Review Samples endlich per Luft auf dem Weg sind. Damit ist alles abgeschlossen und ich schätze in ca. 2 Wochen sind die endlich auf dem Wasser. Ich werde im Kreis tanzen wenn die Samples endlich hier sind. Dann poste ich auch gleich ein Bild ,-)


----------



## Rarek (31. März 2016)

aber nicht nen Loch in den Boden machen


----------



## keks4 (31. März 2016)

Wann erscheinen den die neuen Eiszapfen die in den letzten tagen hier angekündigt waren im shop?  (oder bin ich zu Doof um sie zu finden?)


----------



## sh4sta (31. März 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Wann erscheinen den die neuen Eiszapfen die in den letzten tagen hier angekündigt waren im shop?  (oder bin ich zu Doof um sie zu finden?)



Neue Produkte | Aquatuning Germany   Schon seit Tagen unter "Neue Produkte" zu finden. 


greetz


----------



## Noxxphox (2. April 2016)

Wann sinbd denn die Eiszapfen Schnellkupplungen wieder verfügbar?
Wollte eig heut bestellen aber die sind nicht verfügbar aktuel-.-


----------



## cHrIzZzI (2. April 2016)

Bestellen und warten bis sie kommen


----------



## maximusoptimus (3. April 2016)

Einige Grafikkarten Wasserkühler von Alphacool, z.B. der 290X M07, haben den Liefertermin bei Aquatuning überschritten. Gibt's ja schon Infos wann die kommen oder was los ist?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2016)

nö ich will ja wissen wannses se wieder gibt. dauerts zu lange guck ich mich nach ner andren lösung um...
deswegen frag ich ja wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. April 2016)

@ Noxxphox
Die Schnellverschlüsse sollten diese Woche eintreffen. 

@maximusoptimus
Der Kühler sollte bei der LIeferung mit den Schnellverschlüssen dabei sein. Also im laufe dieser Woche.


----------



## maximusoptimus (4. April 2016)

Ok, dann kann ich die Wakü ja noch in den Ferien zusammenbauen


----------



## Chanks (4. April 2016)

Wie sieht es nun eigentlich mit der Eisberg 2 aus, ist ja nun schon April :/


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. April 2016)

Im Moment kann ich dir nur sagen, dass die Samples für die Redaktionen just im Moment im Flugzeug sind. Dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die normale Lieferung noch mindestens 6 Wochen benötigt. Sorry, aber ich wurde bisher auch wieder und wieder vertrößtet. Und immer wieder hatte man dann doch noch eine Kleinigkeit gefunden die man verbessern wollte. Ärgerlich.


----------



## keks4 (4. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Im Moment kann ich dir nur sagen, dass die Samples für die Redaktionen just im Moment im Flugzeug sind. Dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die normale Lieferung noch mindestens 6 Wochen benötigt. Sorry, aber ich wurde bisher auch wieder und wieder vertrößtet. Und immer wieder hatte man dann doch noch eine Kleinigkeit gefunden die man verbessern wollte. Ärgerlich.



Ich finde lieber so als nachher halbfertige Teile zu haben


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2016)

oder sowas wie die erste Pumpen rev. von der Fury...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. April 2016)

Neue Durchflussanzeige Eisflügel:

Auf der anderen Seite ist das Rad blau. Es gibt drei G 1/4" Gewinde. Man kann z.B. von oben rein und dann zur Seite weg. Und ja, es ist nass weil ich mal schauen wollte wie das Teil im Betrieb aussieht. Nächste Woche wird das Teil verfügbar sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (5. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Neue Durchflussanzeige Eisflügel:
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist das Rad blau. Es gibt drei G 1/4" Gewinde. Man kann z.B. von oben rein und dann zur Seite weg. Und ja, es ist nass weil ich mal schauen wollte wie das Teil im Betrieb aussieht. Nächste Woche wird das Teil verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...


Cool,  was soll das Teil kosten? Und ist das vllt mit einem Aquaero kompatibel? 
Grüße


----------



## MaxRink (5. April 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Cool,  was soll das Teil kosten? Und ist das vllt mit einem Aquaero kompatibel?
> Grüße


Das Teil sieht rein Mechanisch aus, also nix mit Aquaero


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. April 2016)

Richtig, das ist nur eine Durchflussanzeige, kein Durchflussensor  Preis wird bei ca. 15€ liegen.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2016)

hmm... ich glaube das sieht bei mäßigem Durchfluss besser aus als bei viel... 

ich glaube das kommt auf die Liste ^^


ps. haste das "mal schaun wie's aussieht" auch gefilmt?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. April 2016)

Äh... das wollte ich besser nicht filmen. War eh nur.. zwei Anschlüsse mit Schlauch drann und dann mal im Waschbecken schauen XD. Also kein richtiger Testaufbau. Ich wollte nur wissen ob die Beleuchtungsmodule in die Gewinde passen ohne, dass sie mit den Schaufeln kollidieren. Die haben nämlich recht lange Gewinde.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. April 2016)

JEtzt wo ich das sehe...ich habe irgendwo noch so einen Fließanzeiger von euch der ein RPM Signal ans Mainboard sendet was man dann umrechnen kann auf den Durchfluss.
Irgendwann hab ich das mal bestellt und nie verbaut, muss also noch original verpackt irgendwo liegen. Auf der Verpackung steht noch so niedlich "ich bin ein superduper Alphacool Produkt" oder so


----------



## cHrIzZzI (5. April 2016)

Nabend,

kann vllt einer sagen ob man bei dem Eisbecher 250mm die Steigröhrchen ausbauen kann? Zb den unteren wenn ich den oberen benutzen will?


----------



## the_leon (5. April 2016)

Ja, kannst
Hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. April 2016)

Die Röhrchen innen kann man raus nehmen und auch gegenseitig ersetzen/tauschen. Die sind gesteckt und leicht zu entnehmen.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (7. April 2016)

Danke ihr beiden

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sok904 (11. April 2016)

Apropos Eisbecher.
Eddy kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen dem "Eisbecher" und dem "Eisbecher Lite" erklären, ich blicks nicht.
Ist es nur das zweite Steigröhrchen was den Unterschied ausmacht oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (11. April 2016)

@eddy
Ist euer Service ggf im nachhinken?  Habe eine rma am laufen wo das Paket laut dem tracking heute eingegangen ist, aber eine Bestätigung habe ich noch nicht erhalten von euch :s


----------



## cHrIzZzI (11. April 2016)

@sok904

Der Lite hat unten nur eine Trennwand mit dem Alphacool Logo drauf,  der normale hat da so eine Platte drauf die es verhindern soll das Luft angesaugt wird. 

@Silver

Du bist bestimmt nicht der einzige Kunde in dem Unternehmen  


Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (11. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Neue Durchflussanzeige Eisflügel:
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist das Rad blau. Es gibt drei G 1/4" Gewinde. Man kann z.B. von oben rein und dann zur Seite weg. Und ja, es ist nass weil ich mal schauen wollte wie das Teil im Betrieb aussieht. Nächste Woche wird das Teil verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...



BOAR wie geil! Nach sowas such ich schon lange. Habt ihr das nur in schwarz, oder auch in silber oder weiss? Sind die Flügelchen immer Gelb/Blau?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (11. April 2016)

Das ist mir natürlich klar, war aber bisher immer  sehr " verwöhnt worden" da der Service immer super ist


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. April 2016)

@ SilverTobias90
Gönne unserer RMA Dame zumindest die Zeit, dass Paket zu öffnen, zu checken ect. Und sie hat ja nicht nur ein Paket sondern einige Rücksendungen die sie kontrllieren muss. Wie lange es am Ende dauert, hängt auch davon ab was du eingeschickt hast. 

@xtrame90
Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, die Durchflussanzeige wird nur in dieser Farbgebung auf den Markt kommen. Andere Versionen sind erstmal nicht geplant.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. April 2016)

@Eddy:

Die Angaben bei der VPP655 für die Standard Voltage sind 12V, die Operating Voltage 6 ~13,2V.

Quelle Datenblatt.

- Wie hoch ist die Startspannung? Rated Voltage 8V?
- Welcher Wert liegt auf der Regelstufe 1 (1800 U/min) an? Die genannten 8V?


----------



## MaxRink (14. April 2016)

Das ist ne lowara D5, die ist nicht über Spannung zu regeln. Da geht nur der eingebaute poti

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. April 2016)

@Lios Nudin
Die Startspannung ist 8V, richtig. Wenn sie läuft, kannst du auf 6V runter gehen. Nur verstehe ich den Sinn, die Pumpe über die Spannung regeln zu wollen. 
Was für eine Spannung auf Stufe 1 anliegt oder ob das überhaupt innerhalb der Pumpe über Spannung geregelt wird, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Da liegen mir keine Daten vor, sorry.


----------



## MaxRink (18. April 2016)

v0v, der Newsletter ist echt Panne. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. April 2016)

Bitte was?


----------



## sh4sta (19. April 2016)

Naja Panne würde ich den Newsletter jetzt nicht nennen, aber doch sehr ungewöhnlich dass gerade von euch nen "Fitness NL" kommt^^ 

"With Aquatuning to a healthier lifestyle"  (ich denke mal dass er den meint^^)

Habe auch als erstes "Wtf?" gedacht, als ich den Betreff gelesen habe  

greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. April 2016)

Ich sag es mal so, unser beiden Chefs achten sehr auf eine gesunde Ernährung. Besonderes Augenmerk liegt hier auf Lebensmittel und Nahrungen die möglichst unbehandelt und frei von Pestizieden ect. daherkommen. Und bei uns in der Firma werden viele Dinge zur Verfügung gestellt die sie selbst verwenden, essen, trinken. Manche Sachen wirken immer erst ein wenig suspekt und merkwürdig, haben aber bei vielen bei uns einen durchschlagenden Erfolg. 
Von daher ist denen beiden sehr daran gelegen, gute Erfahrungen weiterzugeben und das auch am Ende unseren Kunden  anzubieten. Wir verkaufen das Zeug ja nicht mal bei uns im Shop, sondern velrinken direkt auf die Herstellerseite. Das heißt, wir verdienen daran aktuell noch nicht mal etwas. 

Ich kann verstehen, dass einem das seltsam vorkommt, als ich hier angefangen hatte, musste ich mich auch erstmal daran gewöhnen. Aber Gesundheit wird hier groß geschrieben. Ergonomische Tische, ergonomische Stühle für alle Arbeitsplätze, Entlastung der Lagerarbeiter im neuen Gebäude durch Handkrähne ect. Alles nur, damit wir uns hier wohl fühlen. Ähnlich wie man es aus Videos über Google kennt nur nicht soooo extrem. Das macht das Arbeiten sehr angenehm und man testet dies und das mal aus. Ich selbst nehme z.B. mittlerweile jeden Tag eine H-500, fühle mich dadurch deutlich fitter, weniger müde und konzentrierter. Bei anderen wirkt es weniger, bei anderen mehr. Aber es wirkt in jedem Fall. 
Korallenwasser ist nicht ganz meins, da ich anderweitig viele Mineralien zu mir nehme. Aber viele wissen z.B. nicht, dass der Körper aus Mineralwasser eigentlich keine Mineralien raus zieht, sondern diese mehr über Obst und Gemüse bezieht. 

Oh weh.. jetzt fang ich auch schon so an.... lach.... vor 1 1/2 Jahren hätte ich mich wohl selbst ausgelacht nach diesem Text XD. 

Aber eigentlich ist das hier ja ein Alphacool und kein Aquatuning Thread


----------



## MaxRink (19. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Bitte was?


Das hier:
Newsletter

Demnächst auch: 
Alles für den Chloreinlauf gegen Autismus, 
Die einzig wahre Religion...

Aber ernsthaft, so zerstört man Credibility



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist das hier ja ein Alphacool und kein Aquatuning Thread


Die trennung von AC und AT ist jetzt nicht besonders scharf und den Placeboeffekt lass ich dir auch, mehr ist es aber schlichtweg nicht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. April 2016)

@MaxRink
Dir ist bewusst, das dieser Thread ein Alphacool thread ist und kein Aquatuning?


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2016)

und? wasn damit? ich dachte der fuss ist entstanden weil es um nen Newsletter mit AC Producten und dem besagtem Satz gab... nicht weil es nen Newsletter über genaus das Thema gab


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. April 2016)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Die trennung von AC und AT ist jetzt nicht besonders scharf und den Placeboeffekt lass ich dir auch, mehr ist es aber schlichtweg nicht.



AT ist ein Shop, AC ein Brand. So kompliziert ist das nicht.

Placeboeffekt? Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht. Und grundsätzlich ist ja alles erstmal unsinn wenn es etwas Neues gibt, wobei das Zeug auch nicht neu ist, sondern in einigen anderen Ländern schon lange zu haben und bei Sportlern sehr beliebt ist. Und wie gesagt, wir verkaufen das Zeug ja nicht mal bei uns.

@Rarek
Das war ein Aquatuning Newsletter in dem es um keinerlei üblichen Produkte ging.


----------



## sh4sta (19. April 2016)

Noch mal zum AT-NL. Finde ich gar nicht schlimm, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen weiter gebt. War halt nur im ersten Moment verwirrt(weil das erwartet man nun wirklich nicht in eurem NL  )^^ 


greetz


P.S. Und wenn es ein Placeboeffekt sein sollte, wayne...solange es den Leuten hilft


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Das war ein Aquatuning Newsletter in dem es um keinerlei üblichen Produkte ging.


sah ich im Link den max reingesetzt hat ^^


----------



## -H1N1- (25. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Im Moment kann ich dir nur sagen, dass die Samples für die Redaktionen just im Moment im Flugzeug sind.



Huhu, gibt es hierzu schon etwas Neues?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. April 2016)

Sie sind da und nächste Woche geht es los mit dem Versenden der Samples.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. April 2016)

Da kann man doch sicher mal ein Bild und paar Info´s teasern?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. April 2016)

Auf Teaser müsst ihr noch ca. 2 Wochen warten  Ich will damit nicht zu früh anfangen. 

Hier mal was anderes. Matthias von Moddingstylez (HOME - ModdingStylez - Premium Modding "Made in Germay") hat sich hier mal ein bisschen ausgetobt. Wer also in Zukunft eine lackierung/eloxierung für seine Alphacool Kühler haben möchte, muss ihn nur anschreiben. Die sehen richtig cool aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal alle Modelle Einzeln.

In weiß


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In rot


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In gelb/gold


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In blau (sehr cool geworden)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ist das ein Goldbarren? 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grün für die Ökos 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ein etwas anderes gold


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2016)

Wäre eine Überlegung wert - allerdings habt ihr glaube ich keinen Wasserkühler für meine Grafikkarte, oder habe ich was übersehen?
(EVGA GTX 760 SC ACX 2.0)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. April 2016)

Für die Karte hat Alphacool einen Kühler -> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765)

Aber ob das genau deine Karte ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Karte ist ja nicht mehr die Jüngste. aber das Eloxieren und der Kühler übersteigen mehr als deutlich den Wert der Karte selbst. Von daher - aus meiner persönlichen sicht - ich würde es für die nächste Karte in betracht ziehen die man sich anschaffen möchte, aber nicht mehr für die.


----------



## Rarek (25. April 2016)

und bei den einzelbildern... was isn bei dir Blau?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Für die Karte hat Alphacool einen Kühler -> EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 (02G-P4-2765)
> 
> Aber ob das genau deine Karte ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Karte ist ja nicht mehr die Jüngste. aber das Eloxieren und der Kühler übersteigen mehr als deutlich den Wert der Karte selbst. Von daher - aus meiner persönlichen sicht - ich würde es für die nächste Karte in betracht ziehen die man sich anschaffen möchte, aber nicht mehr für die.



Da hast du Recht, das sehe ich ein. Danke dir.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. April 2016)

@Rarek
Äh.... falscher LInk, ist korrigiert  Danke

@DaBlackSheep
Aber die nächste Karte dann aber sicher und sofort..... ;P


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. April 2016)

Mal gucken Eddy - vielleicht habe ich da bald eine Kopfnuss für euch


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. April 2016)

Kopfnuss? Das musst du mir näher erklären.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Mai 2016)

Ich will einen Eisberg2, JETZT!!! 

Mein M1 wartet sehnsüchtig drauf


----------



## Chanks (3. Mai 2016)

Ja, hoffentlich zahlt sich das nun schon halbjährige warten auch wirklich aus


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Mai 2016)

Ruhig Blut. Teile sind ja schon fast auf dem Schiff. Und die Samples gehen definitiv nächste Woche raus.


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2016)

Was gibt es denn sonst neues?


----------



## Chanks (7. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Teile sind ja schon fast auf dem Schiff. Und die Samples gehen definitiv nächste Woche raus.


Schon fast auf dem Schiff bedeutet in wie vielen Wochen erhältlich?^^ 

Eigentlich könntet ihr ja auch mal ein paar Testsamples in Umlauf bringen um auch mal Meinungen unabhängiger User einzuholen


----------



## illousion (8. Mai 2016)

Chanks schrieb:


> Eigentlich könntet ihr ja auch mal ein paar Testsamples in Umlauf bringen um auch mal Meinungen unabhängiger User einzuholen



Melde mich freiwillig


----------



## Rarek (8. Mai 2016)

gibts für Radis eigentlich auch Schablonen, falls wer für den Radi etwas platzmachen muss im Gehäuse aka Deckel anpassen mir Löchern?p


ps. yay 42


----------



## IssaP (8. Mai 2016)

Hier: Radiatorschablonen | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## keks4 (9. Mai 2016)

IssaP schrieb:


> Hier: Radiatorschablonen | Aquatuning Germany



Ist ja auch sehr viel los auf der seite...nicht  also bei mir ist die Leer, bin ich der einzige?


----------



## Rarek (9. Mai 2016)

haste AC's Javascript erlaubt? (davor war sie auch bei mir leer  )


----------



## keks4 (9. Mai 2016)

Bin über Handy im Forum, probier es nachher mal über PC  aber bis jetzt ging es eigentlich immer


----------



## Rarek (9. Mai 2016)

und zur not stupste den Support an


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Mai 2016)

Zum Glück bin ich kein Support 
Die Schablonen liegen alle als PDF vor, also du brauchst einen Browser der PDFs anzeigen kann oder eben einen separaten PDF reader. Handys sind dahingehend noch relativ rückständig, die zeigen vieles nicht an oder Dinge müssen ausgeblendet werden weil Handys nicht damit klar kommen. 

Hier mal etwas das wohl nächste Woche erhältlich sein wird. Alphacool Aurora. Ich hab mal alle zusammengestellt und einen Schnappschuss gemacht. Daher ist die Bildqualli nicht die Beste. Aurora ist ein LED Ring der um alle 50 oder 60mm AGBs gestülpt werden kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (10. Mai 2016)

Nice


----------



## Rarek (10. Mai 2016)

hmm... nu bin ich echt am überlegen ob nicht ne selbst zusammengestellte Combi besser ist als die guten fertig gepackten von AC... 
wäre nu schon AGB und CPU Block den ich anders nehmen würde... 

...

wo bleiben die (leicht) anpassbaren Packete?  (nicht jeder hat nen 5,25" Schacht (über)


----------



## cHrIzZzI (10. Mai 2016)

Wow das sind cool aus,  dann wird bestimmt ein Erdbeerbecher


----------



## chaotium (10. Mai 2016)

Nur max. 60mm? Mist


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Mai 2016)

@Rarek
Der Konfigurator für die Pakete ist noch nicht fertig. Auch wird daran aktuell nicht gearbeitet, da unsere Softwareabteilung zu viele Aufträge rein bekommt. Aquatuning bietet ja auch angepasste Plugins für Shopware an. Außerdem arbeiten sie noch nebenbei an einer neuen Lagersoftware die im neuen GEbäude zum Einsatz kommen wird. Daher..... naja.. wird es leider noch etwas dauern. 

@xtrame90
Naja, Alphacool bietet nur 50 und 60mm AGBs an, also warum sollten die größere machen


----------



## keks4 (11. Mai 2016)

Na wenn ich das sehe hat  das warten ja doch einen Vorteil  das ding wird auf jedenfall mitbestellt wenn ich endlich dazu komme  (ich wollte eigentlich schon vor nem Monat eine WaKü basteln, habe jedoch festgestellt das meine Freizeit gegen 0 geht da ich für die LAP (Lehr Abschluß Prüfung ) lernen muss...mein Ziel ist eine 6 (entspricht der Deutschen 1) da muss der pc leider etwas kürzer treten :/


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Mai 2016)

Alphacool hat jetzt auch die Mauspads raus gebracht  Die nennen sich Eisteppich. Ich nutze schon seit knapp 3 Monaten das Monsta Sample im Büro


----------



## keks4 (11. Mai 2016)

Will haben


----------



## Rarek (11. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Der Konfigurator für die Pakete ist noch nicht fertig. Auch wird daran aktuell nicht gearbeitet, da unsere Softwareabteilung zu viele Aufträge rein bekommt. Aquatuning bietet ja auch angepasste Plugins für Shopware an. Außerdem arbeiten sie noch nebenbei an einer neuen Lagersoftware die im neuen GEbäude zum Einsatz kommen wird. Daher..... naja.. wird es leider noch etwas dauern.



aber immerhin schonmal aufgenommen und in die Planung mit eingeflossen... reicht doch erstmal, besser als "is nich"


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Mai 2016)

@Rarek
Das Problem ist, es gibt viele gute Ideen die wir gerne umsetzen möchte. Aber es mangelt einfach an Zeit. Dazu kommt die Planung des neuen Gebäudes, da ist die Geschäftsleitung natürlich schwer auf Trab damit da alles rund läuft. Und da unser Kundenstamm aktuell stark ansteigt, wir also mehr Beratungen und Support leisten müssen..... geht auch hier Zeit flöten. Das ist alles nicht sooo einfach wenn man nicht grade ein Milliardenschweres Unternehmen mit hunderten von Angestellten ist. Aber vielleicht kommen wir da ja noch hin.... lol.

Nein, Konfigurator ist schon lange geplant und weitestgehend auch schon fertiggestellt. Es fehlen noch Feinheiten, eine umfangreiche interne Beta um alle großen Fehler auszuschließen und das war es dann auch schon eigentlich. Aber wie gesagt, unsere Softwareabteilung (ist übrigens eine eigene Firma) ist aktuell extrem ausgelastet, daher zieht sich das.


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Mai 2016)

hi

kann ich eine Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T an einer Phobya Touch 630 lüftersteuerung regeln oder sind kühler auf der platini der lüftersteuerung wichtig um die wärme abzuführen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Mai 2016)

@Splitt25
Du kannst die DDC mit der Lüftersteuerung regeln. Sie ist dafür ausgelegt und wird von uns gerne als Alternative zur Aquaero empfohlen, wenn die Kunden weder den Funktionsumfang benötigen noch so viel Geld ausgeben möchten. Eine extra Kühlung benötigt die Phobya nicht. Sollte dem so sein, wäre das schon lange aufgefallen. Wir verkaufen sie ja nun schon seit Jahren und auch oft in Zusammenhang mit DDC oder D5 Pumpen.


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Mai 2016)

ok

dazu gehört auch die 530? die 630 ist mir zu teuer 

dann ist die 530 bei euch bestellt

danke


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Mai 2016)

Dazu gehört auch die 530, richtig. Die stellt pro Kanal ebenfalls 30W zur Verfügung, das reicht für die Pumpe


----------



## keks4 (13. Mai 2016)

So ich schon wieder  ich hatte eigentlich vor meine GPU einzusenden um sie vermessen zu lassen, da ich von Gainward die Information erhalten habe dass es sich bei meiner GPU um ein Custom PCB handelt. Nun musste ich den Umbau auf WaKü verschieben, da meine LAP näher rückt  um wenigstens etwas zu tun habe ich einfach mal die WLP gewechselt, das hat auch 2K gebracht  dabei habe ich ein Foto des PCB's gemacht, heute habe ich dieses Foto mal mit dem Referenz PCB verglichen... also ICH sehe da keinen unterschied, ich werde das Foto mal hochladen, das Angebot habe ich bereits einmal bekommen, dachte aber dann das dies nichts bringen würde...  (der arme eddy ist bestimmt schon richtig genervt von meinen ständigen fragen.... tut mir leid ) alsi hier wäre der Link, habe auch gleich noch das Bild vom Referenz PCB eingefügt  (Quelle: Google) dann könnt ihr  vergleichen ob ihr vlt einen unterschied seht  das Bild wo noch WLP auf der GPU ist, das ist meine   Dropbox - GPU's 
Danke im voraus für die mühen


----------



## the_leon (13. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe da schon Unterschiede 
Die weiße Buchse für die Beleuchtung oben neben den Stromsteckern fehlt bei dir.
Das rev. PCB hat hinten einen ausschnitt für eine 8pin Strombuchse.
Links neben den Kondensatoren sind einige Bauteile anders plaziert.

Insgesamt dürfte das allerdings keine Probleme machen und du kannst einen Kühler fürs rev. Design montieren.

Ich übernehme keine Haftung für die Richtigkeit dieser Aussage und komme auch nicht für eventuelle Schäden auf, wenn wider Erwartens Koplikationen auftreten und du deine Grafikkarte zerstörst!


----------



## keks4 (13. Mai 2016)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort, mal sehen was der Fachmann dazu sagt  im Zweifelsfall bestell ich einfach mal den Standard AC kühler bei dem umbau und schau mal (Gewaltfrei ) ob er passt  wird allerdings erst in 2 Monaten möglich sein


----------



## Chanks (13. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Teile sind ja schon fast auf dem Schiff. Und die Samples gehen definitiv nächste Woche raus.



Und wie sieht es jetzt aktuell aus? (1,5 Wochen später^^)


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2016)

"sind wir bald da?" rief klein Hans von der Rückbank


----------



## Chanks (13. Mai 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> "sind wir bald da?" rief klein Hans von der Rückbank



Naja wenn man den Eisberg 1 nicht gekauft hat, weil der Eisberg 2 bald kommen sollte und viel besser sein sollte, nun aber: 

1. durch die gestiegenen Preise bei Radiator etc gut 30-35% Mehrkosten enstehen (ohne Preisunterschied Eisberg 1 zu Eisberg 2...) 
2. man bald 6 Monate länger wartet als angekündigt
3. der aktuelle Kühler die 1. PCI-E Lane blockiert und ein SLI verhindert 
4. Der Kauf der Eisberg 1 bei Aquatuning damals 2x storniert wurde wegen irgendwelcher internen Fehler (1x Fehler mit Lagerbestand, 1x Fehler mit Gutscheincode) 

-> Ja, man wird ungeduldig -.-


----------



## Rarek (13. Mai 2016)

tja... aber zu ändern isses leider net... ich warte ja auch 
(ansonsten würde schon das "Bastelkit" bei mir drinne hängen)


----------



## Splitt25 (14. Mai 2016)

Morgen

Hätte da noch eine frage ob man bei euch im shop. die verschluss schraube für das AGB Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station was zum befüllen des ABG ist extra kaufen kann?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Mai 2016)

@ keks4
Vielleicht sollten wir einen eigenen Keks Thread aufmachen  Zu deiner Frage, die Karte ist nicht Referenz. Alleine der weiße Anschluss verhindert, dass der Kühler passt. Denn hier bräuchte er einen Ausschnitt, hat er aber nicht. "the_Leon" hat ja noch ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten aufgezeigt. Eben diese Kleinigkeiten machen aus einer Referenzkarte eine Customekarte. Welche Gainward ist es denn exakt?

@Chanks
Tja, jetzt sind es noch grob 4-5 Wochen. Teile auf Wasser = mindestens 5-6 Wochen Transportzeit. Für die steigenden Preise kannst du dich bei unserer Politik bedanken. Der Euro ist immer schwächer gegenüber dem US-Dollar geworden. Irgendwann musste man die Reißleihne ziehen und die Preise erhöhen. 

@Splitt25
Meinst du die obere Verschluschraube? Hast du deine verloren oder wozu brauchst du eine?


----------



## Splitt25 (17. Mai 2016)

ja die verschlusschraube. der kreuzschlitz auf der schraube geht kaputt ich komme etwas schlecht an den Ausgleichsbehälter weil es etwas breiter ist als mein Laufwerkschacht ist und ich es ohne etwas mehr kraft nicht rausbekomme und ich möchte es nicht kaputt machen. rein bekommen hab ich es mit ein bissel kraft aber rausgeht es nicht mehr, festgeschraubt ist der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht


----------



## Rarek (17. Mai 2016)

*der ABG


----------



## keks4 (17. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ keks4
> Vielleicht sollten wir einen eigenen Keks Thread aufmachen  Zu deiner Frage, die Karte ist nicht Referenz. Alleine der weiße Anschluss verhindert, dass der Kühler passt. Denn hier bräuchte er einen Ausschnitt, hat er aber nicht. "the_Leon" hat ja noch ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten aufgezeigt. Eben diese Kleinigkeiten machen aus einer Referenzkarte eine Customekarte. Welche Gainward ist es denn exakt?



es ist die 980ti Phoenix, ich hatte ja bereits einmal vor sie einzusenden um sie vermessen zu lassen, bin aber dann nicht mehr dazu gekommen.... nun dachte ich vlt passt ja doch der Standard kühler, aber wohl doch nicht... :/ jetzt lohnt es sich leider gar nicht mehr, werde vermutlich bald auf die 1080 umsteigen... da nehme ich dann aber gleich das Referenz PCB und einen Standard Alphacool Kühler  aber danke für die mühen bis hierher


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Mai 2016)

@Splitt25
Wir verkaufen die nicht einzeln, aber schreib und mal ein Ticket. Ich bin mir sicher unsere RMA Dame hat so etwas bei sich herum fliegen und kann dir das Teil zusenden.

@Rarek
 hast ja recht... der Ausgleichsbehälter, demnach der AGB. 

@Keks4
Da würde ich doch eher auf die wesnentlich interessanteren High End Karten mit HBM2 warten die wohl im Frühjar kommen werden. Von einer 980Ti auf eine 1080 ist ja kein Quantensprung nach allem was man so liest (OC geplapper mal außen vor). Stimmt, für die Phoenix haben wir keinen Kühler. Das ist aber auch eher eine Rarität was du da hast


----------



## IssaP (17. Mai 2016)

Also wenn ich die Phoenis im EK CoolingConfigurator eingebe, zeigt der mir die ganz normalen EK Fullcover an, was meistens ein Indiz für Referenzdesign ist, somit sollte eigentlich der normale Alphacool auch passen (ohne Garantie ).


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Mai 2016)

Der EK Fullcover deckt nicht das ganze PCB ab. Die Alphacool Kühler decken aber das PCB vollständig ab. Daher ist es wichtig, dass hier kein einziges Bauteil im weg ist. EK kühlt z.B. keine Steuerchips, die ganz hinten liegen. Auch einige weitere kleinere Bauteile werden von den meisten Fuillcover Kühlern nicht direkt gekühlt da weite Teile nicht richtig abgedeckt werden. Das kannst du nicht vergleichen  
Es kann gut sein, dass der Referenzkühler von EK passt, da die Unterschiede bei dir alle hinten auf dem PCB liegen. In dem Bereich, wo der Kühler gar nicht hin geht. Der AC Kühler wird aber schon aufgrund des einen weißen Anschlüsses unmöglich passen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen Leute, da ich Urlaub habe und mich die Bastelwut gepackt hat habe ich einen Plan in die Tat umgesetzt und habe mir (zunächst nur als Einfache Lösung für die CPU gedacht) die Alphacool Nexxxos Answer 120 gekauft. Bin mal gespannt.

Wird wohl morgen oder übermorgen hier aufschlagen. Dann habe ich alle arbeiten in der Behausung (mein Heim) erledigt und werde dem PC ein wenig Kühlung verschaffen.

Habe mir leider (habe ich im nachhinein Erfahren das die Pumpe ganz großer Müll sein soll) die Version LT/ST bestellt. Werde es probieren. Pumpe tauschen kann ich später immer noch.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Mai 2016)

Du kannst die Pumpe per Adapter auf 5 oder 7V drosseln, dann ist sie Leise. Es gibt auch verschiedene DC-LT Pumpen mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen. Die 3600rpm Pumpen sind keine Leisetreter, das stimmt. Allerdings bringt ein 120mm radiator keine brachiale Külleistung, da hätte ich dir eher direkt eine mit 240m Radiator empfohlen


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Du kannst die Pumpe per Adapter auf 5 oder 7V drosseln, dann ist sie Leise. Es gibt auch verschiedene DC-LT Pumpen mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen. Die 3600rpm Pumpen sind keine Leisetreter, das stimmt. Allerdings bringt ein 120mm radiator keine brachjale Külleistung, da hätte ich dir eher direkt eine mit 240m Radiator empfohlen



Dafür habe ich noch keinen Platz. Besitze ein Deep Silence 3 von Nanoxia. Habe mich nicht getraut mehr als den 120 zu holen. Wenn ich mir mal ein neues Gehäuse hole werde ich über einen größeren Radi sicher nachdenken. 

Oder hast du ne Ahnung ob ich den 240 ggf in das DS3 bekomme? Vielleicht Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## the_leon (17. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ keks4
> Vielleicht sollten wir einen eigenen Keks Thread aufmachen  Zu deiner Frage, die Karte ist nicht Referenz. Alleine der weiße Anschluss verhindert, dass der Kühler passt. Denn hier bräuchte er einen Ausschnitt, hat er aber nicht. "the_Leon" hat ja noch ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten aufgezeigt. Eben diese Kleinigkeiten machen aus einer Referenzkarte eine Customekarte. Welche Gainward ist es denn exakt?


Der weiße Anschluss ist aber auf dem rev. Design, nicht auf der Gainward 
Meine EX EVGA 980 mit rev. PCB hat exakt den gleichen Anschluss an exakt der selben Stelle...
Ich denke der ist von Nvidia so vorgesehen.
Die anderen Bauteile sollten von der Höhe her minimal sein...
Also kann der liebe Keks seine karte nach Braunschweig schicken und deine Kollegen vermessen die da.


----------



## keks4 (17. Mai 2016)

Es stimmt schon das sich die 1080 kaum lohnen würde, ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich Wechseln werde... die Karte zu euch senden kann ich leider nicht, allein schon weil sonst mein vater durchdreht...der wittert überall Betrug, der fände das nicht so lustig wenn ich meine 700€ GPU versenden würde (ja ich habe ihm erklärt das AC ein seriöses Unternehmen ist.... :/ ) da werde ich mich wohl mit der Luftkühlung zufrieden geben müssen  einen EK kühler würde ich eher weniger gerne bestellen, habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht... dann wohl bis zum erscheinen der 1080ti, ich denke mal da hört ihr wieder von mir


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Mai 2016)

@ orca113
Du bekommst in die Front einen 240mm und an den DEckel. Bei der Front musst du natürlich die Festplattenkäfige raus nehmen. Wenn du nur eine SSD und eine HDD hast, dann ist das kein Problem. Beides kann man in den 5,25" Schacht packen oder auf den Boden. Die SSD kann man mit doppelseitigem Klebeband sogar hinter das Mainboardtray packen. Also Möglickeiten gibt es da schon, das ist ja kein kleines Gehäuse. 
In der Regel.... wer einmal mit Wakü anfängt, wird das immer weiter ausbauen.  Bei fast allen begint da recht schnell die Sucht nach mehr. 

@the_leon
Ups... oh man... das hab ich tatsächlich verdreht. XD


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ orca113
> Du bekommst in die Front einen 240mm und an den DEckel. Bei der Front musst du natürlich die Festplattenkäfige raus nehmen. Wenn du nur eine SSD und eine HDD hast, dann ist das kein Problem. Beides kann man in den 5,25" Schacht packen oder auf den Boden. Die SSD kann man mit doppelseitigem Klebeband sogar hinter das Mainboardtray packen. Also Möglickeiten gibt es da schon, das ist ja kein kleines Gehäuse.
> In der Regel.... wer einmal mit Wakü anfängt, wird das immer weiter ausbauen.  Bei fast allen begint da recht schnell die Sucht nach mehr.
> 
> ...



Hallo guten Morgen Eddy,

ja aber ich weiß nicht wie es im Deckel aussieht wenn ich Radi und Lüfter als 240er reinpacke. Könnte eng werden mit hinterem Gehäuselüfter (zur not bleibt er weg) und Mainboard Kühlkörpern. In der Front ist ggf. noch Platz in der Plastikfront. Da sind großzügig geschätzt ca. 40mm Hohlraum. ich probiere i Laufe des Tages mal die Front abzunehmen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Mai 2016)

Man kann es ja leicht ausmessen. Ein Lüfter hat üblicherweise eine Rahmendicke von 25mm, ein dünner Radiator in der Regel 30mm, macht zusammen 55mm die du an Platz benötigst. Zollstock in das Gehäuse halten und schauen ob es irgendwo anecken kann


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Also vorn gibt es eventuell die Chance. Habe grade gemessen. Dort sind aktuell schon zwei 120 Lüfter montiert. Davor ist noch ca 40 mm Platz. Wenn ich Staufilter und Dämmungsmaterial entferne sogar noch mehr. Je nachdem wie (Möglichkeit der Verschraubung) kann man den 240er Radi tatsächlich dort verbauen. Oben im Deckel gibt's keine Chance. Da fehlen gut und gerne 15 mm bis zum Kühlkörper des Mainboards.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Mai 2016)

Achja... beim DS3 haben sie im Deckel die Bohrlöcher nicht versetzt wie z.B. beim DS1. Das hatte ich vergessen. Im DS1 würde alles locker passen. 40mm reichen doch. 30mm Radi rein und spaß haben  Wenn du noch 5mm mehr Platz schaiffen kannst, dann eben ein 45mm Radiator. Mehr muss es nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2016)

alles drüber sieht m.M.n. auch einfach nur Protzig aus, ohne wirkliche Mehrleistung ^^


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Wenn morgen der kleine da ist teste ich mal wie das mit der Einbaudicke aussieht. Gebe Bescheid.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (19. Mai 2016)

@Eddy,  

Ab wann gibt die Aurora für die Eisbecher und was sollen sie kosten? 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Mai 2016)

Die Aurora sind Ende nächster Woche bei uns verfügbar. Die passen im übrigen auf alle AGBs mit 50 oder 60mm Durchmesser. Z.b. auch auf die von Aqua Computer. Preise sind noch nicht ganz fix, werden aber grob zwischen 14 und 18€ liegen. Ich denke das ist ein fairer Preis.


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut. Teile sind ja schon fast auf dem Schiff. Und die Samples gehen definitiv nächste Woche raus.



What´s the aktueller Status about die Teile?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (19. Mai 2016)

Danke Eddy! 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen, benötige ich zur Montage die Backplate des Alphacool Answer 120? Also die große mitgeliefert? Nutze ein Sockel 2011v3 und dort ist ja eine Backplate fest montiert

Edit:

Erledigt[emoji106]


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Mai 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> What´s the aktueller Status about die Teile?



Wollt ihr mich das jetzt alle 2 Tage fragen? Ich hatte doch gesagt wann sie los sind und wie lage sie hier her brauchen. Am Ende hängt es eben dann noch vom Zoll ab.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Mai 2016)

Naja, vor 2 Wochen sollten die Testsamples ja rausgehen. Da frage ich mich schon, wo die hin sind und wer die tagelang testet...? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

[emoji31] Hallo, gestern habe ich mein Alphacool Answer Set bekommen und montiert aber ich habe ein kleines Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider scheint der Adapter (12v, 7v, 5v) nen Hau zu haben. Es funktionieren nur 12 und 5 Volt. Der 7v geht nicht [emoji31]

Was kann man da machen? 12V ist mir zu laut, 5V unhörbar aber ich glaube dann ist die Pumpe zu schwach.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Mai 2016)

Hi, Frage bezüglich den Alphacool Auroras:

Ich habe in meinem System Mayhem Blood Red und wollte wissen ob es farbtechnisch besser ist einen roten oder weißen Aurora zu verwenden?


----------



## Nachty (20. Mai 2016)

Mayhems Aurora 2 ist NICHT für den Gebrauch in einem 24/7-Produktiv-System gedacht. Es eignet sich vielmehr für Show-Systeme und Foto- oder Videozwecke.


----------



## Nachty (20. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> [emoji31] Hallo, gestern habe ich mein Alphacool Answer Set bekommen und montiert aber ich habe ein kleines Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für CPU Only reichen auch 5V, wenn die Temp im Idle nicht steigt ist alles ok!


----------



## cHrIzZzI (20. Mai 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hi, Frage bezüglich den Alphacool Auroras:
> 
> Ich habe in meinem System Mayhem Blood Red und wollte wissen ob es farbtechnisch besser ist einen roten oder weißen Aurora zu verwenden?


Die Auroras von Alphacool sind LED Ringe für ein AGB,  es sind keine Farbstoffe


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

Nachty schrieb:


> Für CPU Only reichen auch 5V, wenn die Temp im Idle nicht steigt ist alles ok!



Tut sie nicht, die Kerne haben alle zwischen 24 und 28 Grad im idle. Steigt nicht, und läuft schon seit ca. 1,5 h. Unter Last gehen sie nicht über 54 Grad. Vorher hatte ich locker 12 - 14 Grad mehr.


----------



## Nachty (20. Mai 2016)

Hört sich gut an : )


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Mai 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Die Auroras von Alphacool sind LED Ringe für ein AGB,  es sind keine Farbstoffe



Ist mir schon klar 
Lass mich es anders formulieren:
In meinem System befindet sich die Flüssigkeit Mayhem Blood Red, die wie der Name schon sagt rot ist. Nun will ich einen der neuen Alphacool Aurora LED-Ring über meinen AGB setzen um die Flüssigkei zu beleuchten.
Erziele ich mit einem roten oder weißen LED-Ring bessere Farbergebnisse?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Mai 2016)

@-H1N1-
Reviewer haben eine NDA und bekommen Samples Wochen vorher, das ist ganz normal. Tests werden erst erscheinen wenn sie mein OK bekommen. Die NDA wird kurz vor dem eigentlichen Realease fallen. 

@orca113
Einfach an uns ein Ticket schreiben und nach einem neuen Adapter fragen. Den schicken wir die dann zu. Nicht lange verrückt machen.  5V reichen, aber darum geht es ja nicht. Die Teile sollen ja schon so funktonieren wie man es möchte. 

@ Morgoth-Aut
Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten da wir mit Mayhem hier nichts testen. Ich persönlich würde aber blind weiß kaufen, aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen aus anderen Bereichen. Flächen mit starken Farben noch zusätzlich in der eigenen Farbe zu beleuchten, sieht meines erachtens meist nicht sonderlich gut aus. Entweder überstrahlt das rot fürchterlich, oder die Beleuchtung wird verschluckt, während weiß den Farbton unterstützt und ein nettes Farbenspiel mit einbringt in dem es einfach dezente helle Akzente setzt. Schwer zu erklären... aber... meine Empfehlung wäre ganz klar weiß.


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @-H1N1-
> Reviewer haben eine NDA und bekommen Samples Wochen vorher, das ist ganz normal. Tests werden erst erscheinen wenn sie mein OK bekommen. Die NDA wird kurz vor dem eigentlichen Realease fallen.
> 
> @orca113
> ...



Hi Eddy,

Ja ok als auf der Aquatuning Page einfach ne Nachricht schreiben?


----------



## chaotium (20. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Aurora sind Ende nächster Woche bei uns verfügbar. Die passen im übrigen auf alle AGBs mit 50 oder 60mm Durchmesser. Z.b. auch auf die von Aqua Computer. Preise sind noch nicht ganz fix, werden aber grob zwischen 14 und 18€ liegen. Ich denke das ist ein fairer Preis.



Ich hab aber leider den Aqualis mit 80mm durchmesser? Was nun? XD


----------



## the_leon (21. Mai 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber leider den Aqualis mit 80mm durchmesser? Was nun? XD



Pech gehabt 
Musst halt nen Eisbecher kaufen


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2016)

Klar Aschenbecher voll neues Auto...


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Mai 2016)

So was sollte sich auch jeder benötigten Größe selber zu bauen lassen. Ist ja nicht allzu schwer dank günstiger LED-Bänder heut zu Tage .


----------



## Rarek (21. Mai 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> So was sollte sich auch jeder benötigten Größe selber zu bauen lassen. Ist ja nicht allzu schwer dank günstiger LED-Bänder heut zu Tage .


sach das nicht zu laut... nacher geht der Umsatz bei AC flöten


----------



## chaotium (21. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Pech gehabt
> Musst halt nen Eisbecher kaufen



Nö ich werd sicher keinen Downgrade machen


----------



## illousion (21. Mai 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nö ich werd sicher keinen Downgrade machen



Savage 

Und das in nem Alphacool Thread


----------



## chaotium (21. Mai 2016)

Wieso? Ist doch die Wahrheit. Dann muss ich mich damit zufrieden geben oder was basteln, aber die Funktionen die der Aqualis hat, hat der Eisbecher noch lange nicht.
Und das soll keine Kritik sein, nur für meine Zwecke reicht mir der Eisbecher nicht. 
Darf doch meine Meinung dazu äussern Oo


----------



## illousion (22. Mai 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch die Wahrheit. Dann muss ich mich damit zufrieden geben oder was basteln, aber die Funktionen die der Aqualis hat, hat der Eisbecher noch lange nicht.
> Und das soll keine Kritik sein, nur für meine Zwecke reicht mir der Eisbecher nicht.
> Darf doch meine Meinung dazu äussern Oo



Ich bin der letzte, der über sowas meckern würde. Ich fand es nur sehr lustig 

Nur Eddy muss jetzt getröstet werden


----------



## chaotium (22. Mai 2016)

Ich könnt noch mehr Anmahnen 
Aber ich behalts lieber fürmich, bzw haben einen Kunden verloren. 
Eddi wird es verkraften XD


----------



## Rarek (22. Mai 2016)

*pat pat* armer Eddy...

so, nen Keks gibts aber nicht


----------



## keks4 (22. Mai 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> *pat pat* armer Eddy...
> 
> so, nen Keks gibts aber nicht



Was ist mit mir?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Mai 2016)

Alphacool und Aqua Computer stehen nicht wirklich in Konkurrenz sondern freundschaftlich gegenüber  Also keine Sorge. Alphacool macht z.B. keine AGBs aus Borosilikat Glas, weil Aqua Computer diese schon hat. Aqua Computer setzt sehr auf die Möglichkeit alles auslesen zu können und bietet mit der Aquaero die perfekte Grundlage dafür. Alphacool geht schlichtweg andere Wege


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2016)

Moin Eddy, ich habe letzte Woche wegen dem Adapter angefragt aber ich bekomme kein Feedback. Kann natürlich sein das es noch zu früh ist aber ich wollte mal nachhören da ich nicht mehr lange hier auf diesem Kontinent verweile.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Mai 2016)

Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN unter welcher Mailadresse du das Ticket eingesendet hast. Eventuell hast du auch eine Ticketnummer? Ich schau dann mal warum das so lange dauert.


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2016)

Habe dort nur unter Kontakt das Formular ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. Warte PN kommt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Mai 2016)

PN hab ich ja bekommen, wie gesagt, du wirst deine Antwort morgen bekommen. Die Tickets werden der Reihe nach abgearbeitet und nach einem Wochenende sind da natürlich ein paar mehr zum abarbeiten als unter der Woche.  Du dürftest aber morgen recht früh eine Antwort erhalten, da dein Ticket ziemlich weit vorne steht.


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2016)

Hi Eddy,

Sauber. Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und deinen Einsatz!!


----------



## chaotium (23. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Alphacool und Aqua Computer stehen nicht wirklich in Konkurrenz sondern freundschaftlich gegenüber  Also keine Sorge. Alphacool macht z.B. keine AGBs aus Borosilikat Glas, weil Aqua Computer diese schon hat. Aqua Computer setzt sehr auf die Möglichkeit alles auslesen zu können und bietet mit der Aquaero die perfekte Grundlage dafür. Alphacool geht schlichtweg andere Wege



Das liest sich super. Wobei ich von euch die ganzen Fittinge und Anschlüsse haben, das haben die ja leider nicht


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> PN hab ich ja bekommen, wie gesagt, du wirst deine Antwort morgen bekommen. Die Tickets werden der Reihe nach abgearbeitet und nach einem Wochenende sind da natürlich ein paar mehr zum abarbeiten als unter der Woche.  Du dürftest aber morgen recht früh eine Antwort erhalten, da dein Ticket ziemlich weit vorne steht.



Moin Eddy,

Ich habe dir nochmal eine PN geschrieben. Glaube da gibt's Probleme. Bin da sicher missverstanden.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Mai 2016)

@Orca113
Naja, es wäre hilfreich gewesen wenn du gleich gesagt hättest, dass du nicht bei uns bestellt hast. Dann ist der Ablauf ja logischerweise, sich erst beim eigenen Händler zu melden  Alternativ direkt bei Alphacool über deren Webseite. Wir sind ja nur der Haupt Distributor und nicht Alphacool


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2016)

Ok. Ich habe jetzt auch gerade noch Antwort von Alphacool bekommen.

Dennoch danke Eddy.

Ich schalte jetzt erstmal ab. Geht in Urlaub[emoji106]

Edit:

Bin nun wieder ein wenig online. Also der Kollege von Alphacool schickt mir den Adapter nochmal zu. Vorhin kam die Mail.

Viel Grüße alle aus New York City!!!


----------



## Chanks (26. Mai 2016)

Kannst du eigentlich schon was zur Eisberg 2 sagen was Lautstärke angeht? 

Habe mir jetzt mal eine Eisberg 1 organisiert, diese ist ja leider gar keine Alternative, selbst bei 5V unter der Bettdecke ist die noch extrem laut heraus zu hören :/ 

Kann es sein das die Pumpe eventuell auch einen Defekt hat? Die Lautstärke ist echt erstaunlich, als Vergleich die Raijintek Triton (welche kein Leisetreter sein soll) ist bei 12V weniger laut wahr zu nehmen.


----------



## Rarek (26. Mai 2016)

mal so inne Runde... kan mir wer nen Gehäuse nennen, welches nicht grad 200€ kostet und man dennoch 3 Schächte für Laufwerk etc hat, sowie vorne und im Deckel 240/280 mm Radi's platz haben?


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> mal so inne Runde... kan mir wer nen Gehäuse nennen, welches nicht grad 200€ kostet und man dennoch 3 Schächte für Laufwerk etc hat, sowie vorne und im Deckel 240/280 mm Radi's platz haben?



Moin Rarek,

check mal das Nanoxia coolforce2 oder das Enthoo Primo ggf wirst du mit denen fündig.


----------



## the_leon (26. Mai 2016)

Das enthoo Promi ist schon über 200€ während das Coolforce 2 unter 100 liegt 
Ich glaube du meinste eher das enthoo pro/luxe 
Aber das Coolforce 2 kann ich nur empfehlen, ich war mit dem Testsample das ich hatte sehr zufrieden


----------



## Virikas (26. Mai 2016)

Wann kommen denn die 50mm Auroras?
Weil die 60er werden ja nicht auf nen Phobya Balancer passen 

Sind noch weitere Farben oder was in Richtung RGB geplant?


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das enthoo Promi ist schon über 200€ während das Coolforce 2 unter 100 liegt
> Ich glaube du meinste eher das enthoo pro/luxe
> Aber das Coolforce 2 kann ich nur empfehlen, ich war mit dem Testsample das ich hatte sehr zufrieden



Hi Leon, ja sorry meinte das pro bzw luxe.

Wie waren die Radis im Coolforce 2 unterzubringen? Ich bin am überlegen mir das zu kaufen oder eben das Enthoo.


----------



## the_leon (26. Mai 2016)

Oben müssten 420 oder 360mm passen.
Ich hab das Case nicht mehr hier also kann ich es dir ned sicher sagen.
Vorne sollte 240mm passen oder evtl. auch 280.
140 und 120 sollten auch passen ohne dassd du die HDD Schächte entfernen musst.


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Rarek (27. Mai 2016)

das Coolforce hatte ich auch schonmal angeschaut... das einzige was mir net gefällt, ist die Grüne Beleuchtung vorne, aber das kriegt man auch noch hin ^^
eher störend find ich, dass das fenster so lütt ist
wird dann wohl Phanteks Enthoo Pro titanium mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
kann man da unten den PSU Kasten demontieren? (ohne irgentwelche Nieten aufzubohren oder die Flex rauszuhohlen)


----------



## Haarstrich (27. Mai 2016)

Die Netzteilabdeckung wird unten auf gummierte Halterungen aufgeschoben und von hinten mit drei Rändelschrauben verschraubt. Wäre ja auch blöd wen man für den Netzteileinbau den ganzen Kasten zerlegen muss.

Phanteks Enthoo Pro im Test - Hardwareluxx

An dem Gehäuse ist praktisch alles verschraubt.


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2016)

Das Enthoo Pro gefällt mir sehr gut. Mal sehen was ich mir holen werde.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Mai 2016)

@ Chanks
Die Eisberg ist kein Leisetreter. Da es eigentlich eine Entwicklung für Cooler Master war, entpsrach sie eben dem, was Cooler Master wollte. Die Eisberg unter dem eigenen Lable, eben Alphacool, war so nie geplant und lediglich eine Übernahme da man zu der Zeit nicht direkt die Möglichkeiten hatte eine neue AIO zu entwickeln. 
Eine Eisberg 2 wird es nicht geben, das Ding heißt Eisbaer. Damit soll auch klar gemacht werden, dass die Optik sehr ähnlich ist, aber alles was drinn steckt neu entwickelt wurde. Natürlich wird die Eisbaer nicht mal im Ansatz die hohe Lautstärke der Eisberg erreichen. Das würde heute ja keiner mehr wirklich kaufen wollen. 

@ Virikas
Ich hoffe im laufe der nächten Woche sind die 50mm Auroras verfügbar. Die sind schon quasi fast hier . Aktuell sind noch keine weiteren Farben oder Versionen geplant. Wir wollen zuerst sehen, wie gut die jetzigen bei den Leuten ankommen und wie hoch der Bedarf tatsächlich ist. Eines nach dem anderen  Es ist schon ein bisschen viel das Alphacool aktuell auf den Markt wirft. 

@Gehäuse
Wenn ihr ein Gehäuse habt, dann sucht im Netz nach Bildern ob die Radis wirklich passen. Es ist leider oft so, dass es laut Hersteller passen soll, dann aber doch nicht passt oder man noch Hand anlegen muss. Das neue be Quiet Gehäuse ist für Wakü Kram auch nicht schlecht. Wir hatten viel Spaß beim Basteln mit Matthias von Moddingstylez. Es hat zudem sogar einige nette Features  Hier mal ein Bild das wir hier bei uns gemacht haben. Nicht wundern, das Bild ist völlig unbearbeitet, daher sieht man den Hintergrund ect. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (27. Mai 2016)

wenn die Be Quiet Kisten nur nicht so teuer wären...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Mai 2016)

Der Preis ist gerechtfertigt. Gute Lüfter, das Steuerlement für Lüfter, LEDs und CO ist ja auch schon mt dabei und das Ding ist recht durchdacht. Man bekommt für das Geld genug. Ein 120-150€ Gehäuse bietet deutlich weniger


----------



## the_leon (27. Mai 2016)

Beim CoolForce 2 kann man die grüne Beleuchtung abschalten.
Dafür ist der runde Taster vorne unten in der Front da.
Da sind nur LED Streifen vorne ran gemacht die kannst problemlos runterschrauben und neue ankleben.


----------



## Virikas (27. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich hoffe im laufe der nächten Woche sind die 50mm Auroras verfügbar. Die sind schon quasi fast hier . Aktuell sind noch keine weiteren Farben oder Versionen geplant. Wir wollen zuerst sehen, wie gut die jetzigen bei den Leuten ankommen und wie hoch der Bedarf tatsächlich ist.



Der Bedarf wäre prinzipiell da, aber bei lila Beleuchtung im Gehäuse passen weder blau noch rot 
Habt ihr da zufällig mal Bilder von wie des ausschaut, wenn man je einen Aurora in blau und rot direkt nebeneinander auf den Röhrenbehälter montiert?
Theoretisch sollte das ja eine Form von Lila ergeben (was man mit Spannungsanpassungen dann noch Richtung mehr blau oder mehr rot schieben könnte.)
Idealerweise mit klarem Wasser ohne Zusätze


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten hier versucht unterschiedliche Farben auf einem Behälter zu mischen..... las es.... das sieht echt nicht gut aus. Daher gibt es davon auch keine Bilder. Zwei LED Ringe sind auch in real life extrem grell. Wir hatten ja auf Facebook den einen Motorrad Mod gezeigt, der hatte eigentlich genug Auroras um die Auspuffe (Eisbecher als Auspuff) mit jeweils wei Auroras zu bestücken. Aber er meinte, dass wäre einfach zu hell mit zwei. Wenn ich hier im Fotoraum das LIcht ausmache und zwei Auroras an einem Eisbecher einschalte, dann brauchst du definitiv kein Licht mehr im Raum.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Gehäuse
> Wenn ihr ein Gehäuse habt, dann sucht im Netz nach Bildern ob die Radis wirklich passen. Es ist leider oft so, dass es laut Hersteller passen soll, dann aber doch nicht passt oder man noch Hand anlegen muss. Das neue be Quiet Gehäuse ist für Wakü Kram auch nicht schlecht. Wir hatten viel Spaß beim Basteln mit Matthias von Moddingstylez. Es hat zudem sogar einige nette Features  Hier mal ein Bild das wir hier bei uns gemacht haben. Nicht wundern, das Bild ist völlig unbearbeitet, daher sieht man den Hintergrund ect.
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein von BQ?  Passen da zwei 360 a45 mm rein?  Also oben und Front? Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen da mein Nzxt h630 einen schei... Airflow hat.... 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2016)

Das BQ DB900

Be quiet Dark Base 900: Ausfuhrliche Details und erste Eindrucke zu Be quiets neuem und voll flexiblem Gehauseflaggschiff


----------



## Pelle0095 (27. Mai 2016)

Gelesen, will haben😀

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cHrIzZzI (27. Mai 2016)

Scheint genauso so missen Airflow zu haben wie mein Aktuelles Gehäuse..... Wo soll da die Warme Luft raus??? 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ozryel (28. Mai 2016)

@Eddy

Was ist denn aus dem SLI-Verbinder Dual Asymetric geworden?
Der hatte die Artikelnummer 1012390 und ist nach etwa 2 Wochen wieder aus dem Programm verschwunden, bevor ich mir einen holen konnte


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Mai 2016)

@ Ozryel
Bei einer Stichprobe hat sich leider gezeigt, das die Asynchronen SLI-Verbinder allesamt beim Transport wohl mächtig einen drauf bekommen haben. Kurz, die haben fast alle kleine Risse und andere kleinere Schäden abbekommen. Daher haben wir erstmal alle aus dem Verkauf genommen und sind am prüfen was da passiert ist und ob überhaupt noch welche aus dieser LIeferung zu gebrauchen sind :-/ Man könnte fast meinen, da ist ein Gbelstapler dran gekracht, denn da braucht es schon ziemlich viel Kraft um die im Versandkarton derart zu beschädigen.


----------



## Ozryel (30. Mai 2016)

Ok, danke für die Info. Ich wollt nämlich am Samstag einen bestellen und hab mich gewundert, warum der nicht mehr auf meinem Wunschzettel ist und ich ihn auch mit der Nummer nicht finden konnte.
Da hab ich natürlich nochmal Glück gehabt 
Ist denn geplant die wieder ins Programm zu nehmen in absehbarer Zeit?

Greetz


----------



## Virikas (30. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier versucht unterschiedliche Farben auf einem Behälter zu mischen..... las es.... das sieht echt nicht gut aus. Daher gibt es davon auch keine Bilder. Zwei LED Ringe sind auch in real life extrem grell. Wir hatten ja auf Facebook den einen Motorrad Mod gezeigt, der hatte eigentlich genug Auroras um die Auspuffe (Eisbecher als Auspuff) mit jeweils wei Auroras zu bestücken. Aber er meinte, dass wäre einfach zu hell mit zwei. Wenn ich hier im Fotoraum das LIcht ausmache und zwei Auroras an einem Eisbecher einschalte, dann brauchst du definitiv kein Licht mehr im Raum.



Danke für das Feedback.
Dann muss ich mir doch etwas anderes überlegen 
Wobei.. Kann man das LED Band im Aurora nicht einfach gegen eine RGB Version austauschen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Mai 2016)

@ Ozryel
Natürlich kommt der wieder. Immerhin haben fast alle neuen Boards einen asymetrischen Aufbau. Ich kann dir aber im Momant leider nicht sagen wann die wider da sein werden. 

@Virikas
Mit ein bisschen gefummel sollte das gehen. Da würde ich dir aber die Phobya Flexlight ans Herz legen, die sind in Silikon eingelassen. So kann man die einfach verkleben ohne den LED Streifen ansich zu beschädigen.


----------



## defPlaya (30. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Chanks
> Die Eisberg ist kein Leisetreter. Da es eigentlich eine Entwicklung für Cooler Master war, entpsrach sie eben dem, was Cooler Master wollte. Die Eisberg unter dem eigenen Lable, eben Alphacool, war so nie geplant und lediglich eine Übernahme da man zu der Zeit nicht direkt die Möglichkeiten hatte eine neue AIO zu entwickeln.
> Eine Eisberg 2 wird es nicht geben, das Ding heißt Eisbaer. Damit soll auch klar gemacht werden, dass die Optik sehr ähnlich ist, aber alles was drinn steckt neu entwickelt wurde. Natürlich wird die Eisbaer nicht mal im Ansatz die hohe Lautstärke der Eisberg erreichen. Das würde heute ja keiner mehr wirklich kaufen wollen.
> 
> ...


Sind das rein weiße LEDs? Welche habt ihr genommen?


----------



## Ozryel (30. Mai 2016)

Yo, danke für die Info


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Mai 2016)

@defPlaya
Die oben sind direkt beim Gehäuse dabei. Also von be quiet. Die rechts neben dem Radiator sind weiße Phobya Flexlights. Aufpassen, es gibt warm weiß, die sind gelblich und normal weiß, die sind richtig weiß.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2016)

Ein erstes Lebenszeichen:

Computex 2016: Alphacool lasst den Eisbar los – neue AiO-Wasserkuhlungen - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Mai 2016)

NDA Fall für Reviews ist übrigens der 27.06


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Mai 2016)

Mitte Juli......


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2016)

Dann hoffentlich mit einem Laustärke Vergleichsvideo Eisbär vs. Eisberg 1. Die Pumpe ist der Pferdefuß der Eisberg 1.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Mai 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> NDA Fall für Reviews ist übrigens der 27.06



Diese Transparenz würde ich mir von anderen Hardware-Herstellern auch mal wünschen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. Mai 2016)

Nun, es hat meiner Ansicht nach keinen Vorteil die NDA zu verschweigen, zumal ich froh bin mal ein wirklich fixes Datum nennen zu können da die Leute hier ja schon warten wie verrückt 

Hier mal ein Bild eines Mods den Jens Schwalbe mit der Eisbaer gemacht hat. Mehr werden noch folgen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2016)

nice, sowas würde ich mir auch als Produktivsystem hinstellen


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Mai 2016)

Moin<br />
Ich habe den Alphacool nexxxos gpu kühler für ne r9 290x erworben <br />
Da kann ich doch den Wassereinsatz ausbauen und für meine r9 280 nehmen richtig? <br />
<br />
Ich werde mir die Alphacool Passivkühler und Wärmeleitpads holen.<br />
Benötige ich noch was?<br />
<br />
Hat schon jemand mal einen Kühler durch modden auf ne andere Karte geschraubt?<br />
<br />
Danke<br />
Gruß Schmiddi <br />
<br />
Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. Mai 2016)

@Pelle
Das ist ja der Sinn der GPX Kühler, das man den Kühlblock auf jeden anderen Kühlkörper schrauben kann. Außer das Upgrade Kit brauchst du eigentlich nichts. Die Wärmeleitpads liegen bei den Upgrade Kits acuh dabei, brauchst du also auch nicht extra holen. Das ist auch kein "Modden" sondern eine vorgesehene Umbaumöglichkeit.


----------



## Pelle0095 (31. Mai 2016)

@Eddy
Leider gibt es für ne Gigabyte R9 280 kein Upgradekit, deshalb wollte ich das als gpu only nehmen.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. Mai 2016)

@Pelle
Schreib uns mal eine Mail mit deinem Anliegen. Eventuell können wir extra für dich ein Upgrade Kit fertig machen  Das sollte insgesamt günstiger sein und du bekommt gleich die richtigen WLP Pads.


----------



## Ozryel (31. Mai 2016)

Wow, die Aurora sind ja schon fast alle ausverkauft... Die scheinen gut anzukommen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. Mai 2016)

Ja, die gingen weg wie warme Semmeln. Schneller als wir erwartet hatten. Aber die nächste Lieferung ist bald da. Denke nächste Woche, sofern der Zoll nicht wieder schläft, wird da wieder Bestand vorhanden sein.


----------



## Ozryel (31. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte Glück, gestern konnte ich noch einen ergattern 
Im Shop steht 5-6 Monate, das könnte man ja ein wenig herunterkorrigieren


----------



## keks4 (31. Mai 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück, gestern konnte ich noch einen ergattern
> Im Shop steht 5-6 Monate, das könnte man ja ein wenig herunterkorrigieren



5-6 Monate ist Aquatuning - Deutsch für "keine Ahnung, merkste schon"  soweit ich das verstanden habe wird das einfach angegeben wenn man es nicht genau weiss


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Mai 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ein erstes Lebenszeichen:
> 
> Computex 2016: Alphacool lasst den Eisbar los – neue AiO-Wasserkuhlungen - Hardwareluxx



BeQuiet haben sich für ihre AIO-Wakü bei Alphacool bedient. Hier kommt die Pumpe aus der GPX-Pro zum Einsatz. 

BeQuiet erweiterbare AIO

Mit was ich nicht gerechnet habe, dass in allen drei neuen AIOs (BeQuiet, Eisbaer und GPU-X Pro) erneut eine AC DC-LT verbaut ist.


----------



## Hansi92 (31. Mai 2016)

Da könnte man ja relativ billig und leise gpu und CPU kühlen. Top Sache


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juni 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mit was ich nicht gerechnet habe, dass in allen drei neuen AIOs (BeQuiet, Eisbaer und GPU-X Pro) erneut eine AC DC-LT verbaut ist.



Warum wundert dich das? Die DC-LT gibt es in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen und wird Vielseitig eingesetzt. 



keks4 schrieb:


> 5-6 Monate ist Aquatuning - Deutsch für "keine Ahnung, merkste schon"  soweit ich das verstanden habe wird das einfach angegeben wenn man es nicht genau weiss



Joar, das kommt so hin.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2016)

Was ein Schreck. Da klingelt es an der Tür und ein Baer steht davor :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Juni 2016)

@Narbennarr: Du weißt gar nicht, wie sehr Du mir damit weh tust .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juni 2016)

Zum Glück hast du den Baer nicht gleich erschossen  Da bin ich noch ein bisschen skeptisch was USA betrifft *duck und weg*


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juni 2016)

1.) Eine Explosionszeichnung der Eisbär:

http://www.coolingtechnique.com/img/alphacool/aio/alpacool_eisbar_cpublock_1.jpg

Da Alphacool i nuovi AIO EISBAR e matrici di scambio termico Eisblock

Die Pumpeneinheit Alphacool DC-LT kann man gut erkennen. Aber was aus der Zeichnung ist für die verbesserte Laustärkedämmung gegenüber der Eisberg 1 verantwörtlich?


2.) Was macht die neue Alphacool DC-LT 2600 *Ultra* low noise Ceramic - 12V DC  besser als der Vorgänger Alphacool DC-LT 2400 Low noise Ceramic - 12V DC - Pump?


----------



## Rarek (1. Juni 2016)

zu 2. fällt mir auf, das die neuere z.B. einen geringen Verbrauch hat, sowie eine höhere Förederhohe (+20cm)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juni 2016)

Die Explosionszeichnung ist weitestgehend überholt  Schau mal auf das Datum wann das gezeigt worden ist. Das ist in enigen Punkten völlig veraltet. Die Entwicklung der Dämmung wurde fast 6 Monate später eingeplant 

Der Unterschied der beiden DC-LT ist die Achse. Bei der Ultra ist sie direkt am Schaufelrad befestigt was für eine höhere Laufruhe sorgt und eben das sie mehr Schub entwickelt  Ich poste euch morgen mal Bilder die den Unterschied zeigen. Für heute mach ich erstmal Feierabend


----------



## Chanks (1. Juni 2016)

Welche Unterschiede gibt es eigentlich bei der Pumpe vom GPX Pro und Eisbaer? 

Also welche ist stärker/leiser etc.? 

Wird es bei der GPX Pro eigentlich auch verschiedene Radiatorgrößen geben?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juni 2016)

Infos zu den Pumpen und technischen Daten dazu unterligen der NDA, also keine Vorabinfos dazu. Da müsst ihr einfach auf die Tests warten 

Es wird auch bei der GPX-Pro unterschiedliche Radiatorgrößen geben. Welche das sind, ist noch nicht ganz fix.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde aber wird es auch wieder eine Solo Version der/die/das Eisbaer geben?


----------



## Rarek (1. Juni 2016)

war jene nicht schon vor der Variante mit Radi in DE ?


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Juni 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @Narbennarr: Du weißt gar nicht, wie sehr Du mir damit weh tust .



Das tut mir leid 
Dafür wird es eine kleine Preview/Impressionen geben. Heute/morgen dazu ein paar Bilder.
Sind grad mitten in ner Renovierung, da weiß ich nicht obs heute was wird


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juni 2016)

Chanks schrieb:


> Welche Unterschiede gibt es eigentlich bei der Pumpe vom GPX Pro und Eisbaer? ...



Also im Luxx gab es die Info, dass bei beiden die AC DC-LT verbaut ist. Meine Vermutung: Wahrscheinlich ist es die neue  Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC.




> Die ist nicht identisch zur Eisbaer, das ist identisch mit der Pumpe der GPX-Pro.  Was die verwendete Technik bei allen betrifft..... nunja, die Basis ist  bei allen ähnlich und basiert bei allen Produkten auf der DC-LT. Das  Drumherum ist nur anders aufgebaut wodurch die enormen Unterschiede  zustande kommen.



Bei der GPX-Pro wird immer zusätzlich erwähnt, dass es die erste selbstansaugende Pumpe ist. Vielleicht zerlegt irgendwann jemand mal eine BeQuiet AIO oder AC GPX-Pro um die gegenüber der Eisbär unterschiedliche Anordung der DC-LT im Pumpengehäuse zu klären.

Das wurde bei der Alphacool Eisberg 1 auch schon gemacht:

Feature: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige im Detail


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Juni 2016)

Die DC-LT gibt es in unterschiedlichen Varianten und Ausbaustufen. Die Unterschiede liegen da im Detail  Sie wird aber bei allen aktuellen AIOs von Alphacool in unterschiedlichen Ausbaustufen und mit unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen verwendet. 

Eine Explosionszeichnung gibt es bei der Eisbaer sogar in der Anleitung  Die ist sowieso ein kleines Highlight 

Da einige wissen wollen welche Eisbaer Versionen es geben wird:

Solo
120 x 45mm
240 x 30mm
280 x 30mm
360 x 30mm


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

hmm... 280

gut das man auch was aus'm 140'er Lager gibt ^^


----------



## Xell951753 (2. Juni 2016)

Schönen guten Morgen,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zu der Eisbaer und zwar wie ist es da mit der Wartung muss man die Flüssigkeit mal auswechseln?
Bzw. gibt es für AIO da eine eigenes Kühlmittel?
Was ja auch interessant sein könnte ist wenn man jetzt eine Eisbaer mit den Schnellkupplungen mit einer GPX-Pro koppelt ist da die selbe Flüssigkeit drin?

LG


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

sollte alles Wasser sein
dementsprechend sollteste das auch koppeln können, anderweitig würde man die Kupplungen incompatibel zueinander machen, denke ich


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Juni 2016)

Du kannst Kelvin Catcher oder Clear Water oder einfach nur destilliertes Wasser nehmen. Bei der Eisbaer und bei der GPX-Pro ist beides das Selbe an Flüssigkeit enthalten. Im Grunde besteht die Flüssigkeit aus 15% Tec-Protect und der Rest ist destiliiertes Wasser. Als Fertiggemisch gibt es das aktuell nicht.


----------



## illousion (2. Juni 2016)

Was genau lässt sich über die Lautstärke der Eisbaer sagen?
Also hört man sie aus 1m Entfernung, bzw. mit welcher Pumpe ist es vergleichbar?


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

auch sonne Sache... warum nen Meter... ich habe ~10cm zwischen Gehäuse und Ohr


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2016)

illousion schrieb:


> Was genau lässt sich über die Lautstärke der Eisbaer sagen?
> Also hört man sie aus 1m Entfernung, bzw. mit welcher Pumpe ist es vergleichbar?



vor dem 27.6 gar nix


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> vor dem 27.6 gar nix



Genau, keine Infos zur Lautstärke oder technischen daten zur Pumpe vor NDA Fall. Da müsst ihr warten  

@Rarek
10cm? Besenkammer? Lach... nein im ernst... ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein Rechner näher als 30cm zum Ohr stand. Und selbst das ist schon eher eine Ausnahme, auch wenn der PC auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Pelle
> Schreib uns mal eine Mail mit deinem Anliegen. Eventuell können wir extra für dich ein Upgrade Kit fertig machen  Das sollte insgesamt günstiger sein und du bekommt gleich die richtigen WLP Pads.


Moin hab ihr schon was gefunden?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illousion (2. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Genau, keine Infos zur Lautstärke oder technischen daten zur Pumpe vor NDA Fall. Da müsst ihr warten
> 
> @Rarek
> 10cm? Besenkammer? Lach... nein im ernst... ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein Rechner näher als 30cm zum Ohr stand. Und selbst das ist schon eher eine Ausnahme, auch wenn der PC auf dem Tisch steht.



Damn, man kann es ja versuchen 
Das wäre dann nämlich ne überlegung wert in meinem mini itx Case :o

Aber wenn man es hören kann, dann bin ich raus 

Und 1m ist gar nciht so viel, der soll über dem mittleren 27" stehen


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> 10cm? Besenkammer? Lach... nein im ernst... ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein Rechner näher als 30cm zum Ohr stand. Und selbst das ist schon eher eine Ausnahme, auch wenn der PC auf dem Tisch steht.



nee, aber Tisch der umme Ecke geht
deswegen steht der direkt neben mir ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2016)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....521_637503119732168_5046600678789752324_o.jpg

Diese Lüfter sind übrigens bei den 120/240/360er Versionen dabei. Infos dazu sind aber rar. Nutze einen davon grad als Ventilator


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nutze einen davon grad als Ventilator



Ist bei dir der Sommer etwa schon angekommen .


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2016)

Von den Temperaturen gehts ca 24 Grad, aber ne ziemlich klamme drückende Luft


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Juni 2016)

@Rarek
Boah... da würde ich mir doch sehr eingeengt vorkommen.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

ist auch mein Zimmerle unterm Dach mit geschätzt 20m² und das ist alles außer Küche, jene ist ne Gemeinschaftsküche

aber so ist das Leben inner WG numa


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juni 2016)

Grrrr, wenn man wenigstens wüsste, ob sich das warten lohnt oder man doch auf "bewährte" Technik zurück greifen soll.......

Seit Januar liegt alles bereit, um mein NCase M1 zu fluten, lediglich der Bär fehlt-------


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Juni 2016)

Nicht Bär... sondern Baer.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juni 2016)

Wegen mir auch Bear oder besser noch, Beer .


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Genau, keine Infos zur Lautstärke oder technischen daten zur Pumpe vor NDA Fall. Da müsst ihr warten   ...



Ihr habt die Eisbär bereits vorgestellt ...

Computex 2016 - Alphacool - YouTube

Deswegen die Frage: Kannst du die Preise verraten? Be Quiet nennt für ihre AIOs 110€, 130€ und 150€.


Eisbär aus dem Video:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2016)

Gibt aber noch keine Benchmarks etc 
Für die NDA gilt: Bilder ja, Angaben zur Pumpe, Lautstärke, Leistung nein


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

sehe ich das richtig, dass BQ auf nen AGB verzichtet?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juni 2016)

Am Pumpengehäuse gibt es an der Seite eine zusätzliche Öffnung. Warum der BeQuiet PR-Mitarbeiter aber in keinem Video die Erweiterbarkeit anspricht, verstehe ich nicht. Die „BeQuiet Silent Loop“ hat diesselben vier G1/4“ Anschraubtüllen wie die Eisbär und die GPU-X Pro.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

weil du dafür den Kreislauf auslassen müsstest

bei der Eisbaer nicht, die hat ne Kupplung drinne



dadurch ist sie nicht von einem unter-Sofa-laien zu erweitern


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Juni 2016)

Jede AIO hat ein AGB. Diese sind nur extrem klein.


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2016)

und wo ist die bei BQ ? für mich ist die CPU Einheit ja schon zu klein für die Pumpe selbst


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Am Pumpengehäuse gibt es an der Seite eine zusätzliche Öffnung. Warum der BeQuiet PR-Mitarbeiter aber in keinem Video die Erweiterbarkeit anspricht, verstehe ich nicht. Die „BeQuiet Silent Loop“ hat diesselben vier G1/4“ Anschraubtüllen wie die Eisbär und die GPU-X Pro.



Naja die Erweiterbarkeit interessiert be quiet selbst ja nicht direkt, weil die ja nix zum erweitern anbieten. Die haben keine Radis, keine GPU-Blöcke, nix  Denke die haben dann auch selbst keine Lust sich mit Fragen zu Drittanbietern ala "kann ich den und den Radi anschliueßen" zu beschäftigen und werden darauf auch sicher keine Funktionsgarantie geben. Die Modularität ist dann eher als Pluspunkt bzgl der Wartung zu sehen.

Bei Alphacool ist das was anderes. Natürlich bewerben die die Erweiterbarkeit und bringen so eigene Radis an den Mann !



Rarek schrieb:


> und wo ist die bei BQ ? für mich ist die CPU Einheit ja schon zu klein für die Pumpe selbst



wird wohl im CPU Block sein und nur wenige ml fassen. Geht ja nur darum das die Luft, die quasi immer im Kreislauf ist, nicht im Kreislauf rumzischt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Juni 2016)

Das Marketing wird wissen was es tut. Die sind ja nicht einfach so erfolgreich geworden sondern planen alle Schritte 

Die AGBs in AIOs sind, wie Narbennarr schon sagt, winzig. Aber sie sind immer vorhanden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was ein Schreck. Da klingelt es an der Tür und ein Baer steht davor :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da du für hardwaremax Testberichte schreibst gehe ich davon aus, dass der Artikel am 27.6. dort online geht und es wäre interessant auch Ergebnisse zur Kühlleistung bei 7V zu erfahren. 

Die dort eingesetzte Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC ist nach der Artikelbeschreibung für 7V und 9V freigegeben:



> Diese Pumpe kann mit einem Adapterkabel mit 7V oder 9V betrieben werden.



Mir geht es dabei bei Anfragen nach einer empfehlenswerten AIO-Wakü darum, ob man einem User dann auch dazu raten kann zusätzlich zur AC Eisbär einen Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (7V) 20cm - Schwarz in den Warenkorb zu packen, weil der Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung ähnlich gering ausfällt wie bei der AC Eisberg 1.

Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Juni 2016)

Test wird pünktlich dort sein  Natürlich auch auf 7V, gesonnderte Ergebnisse gibts es dazu aber nur, wenn sich das bemerkbar macht


----------



## BlauX (4. Juni 2016)

Wird auch die Erweiterbarkeit getestet, also zusätzlicher 240er oder größer dran?  

@AGB
Eisbaer hat ja zumindest den größten 

Bin neugierig  auf die Eisbaer... keine Custom krieg ich intern unter. Minimum Pumpe/AGB müssten Extern dran, und von außen Schlauch.... hab ich kein bock drauf, sieht ******* aus und kostet 300€ .... pfff


----------



## Rarek (4. Juni 2016)

wenn sie nicht mehr wie 210€ kostet in der 280'er Variante (was ich meine... ist ja ne AiO) dann wird das Bastelset rausgepackt und ihmchen geholt


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juni 2016)

Die 280mm Variante von BeQuiet liegt bei 150€. 

Computex 2016: Be Quiet zeigt uns die Silent Loop und Silent Wings 3 - YouTube


----------



## Rarek (4. Juni 2016)

dann wird der bear wohl auch so da liegen... hmm... ich glaube ich bau mir doch ne AiO ein... allerdings dann die baer, weil ich die mit ner GPX paaren kann ^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Juni 2016)

Am Kuchen „BeQuiet Silent Loop“ möchten zwei Parteien was verdienen, beim Bär ist es nur Alphacool. Könnte also sein, dass der Grizzly Bear günstiger wird.


----------



## orca113 (5. Juni 2016)

Hoffe nur bald kommt mein neuer Adapter für für die Alphacool Answer 120. ist nun schon der zweite den sie schicken... Hatte mir das Answer 120 Kit gekauft aber leider war der Adapter der Pumpe defekt.


----------



## Hansi92 (5. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht das denn mit den komplett Paketen aus wo ein 5.45 Zoll agb dabei ist. Da wird ja die Pumpe in den AGB geschraubt. Die ist dann ja gar nicht entkoppelt. Ist das deutlich hörbar? Wollte mir so eins mal anschaffen da ich mich nicht mit den Anschlüssen auskennen.
Die meinte ich z.b.
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. Juni 2016)

Die Pumpe ist wohl nicht entkoppelt und wird wohl Geräusche machen.
Die Anschlüsse und Teile die du Brauchst stehen in der Produktbeschreibung.
Lies dir mal die Bewertungen bei Aquatuning durch.
Dir kann auch bestimmt bei der Kaufberatung geholfen werden.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2016)

außerdem soll der Einfüllstutzen bei den doppelten AGB's für'n Hintern sein

( Alphacool Repack Laing DDC 5,25 Bay Station / Bay Reservoir Review - YouTube )


deswegen würde ich dir eher
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
das empfehlen, wenn es auch mit nur einem Schacht geht



und wenn schon zuhaus, dann ist ja eh schon zuspät


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juni 2016)

Wenn die D5 nur auf Stufe 1-2 Läuft, wirst du nicht viel hören. Das ist aber auch stark vom gehäse abhängig und wie gut dieses Verarbeitet it. Um es mal direkt zu formulieren, desto klappriger das Gehäuse, desto höher wird die Laustärke aufgrund der Vibrationen.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2016)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mit den komplett Paketen aus wo ein 5.45 Zoll agb dabei ist. Da wird ja die Pumpe in den AGB geschraubt. Die ist dann ja gar nicht entkoppelt. Ist das deutlich hörbar? Wollte mir so eins mal anschaffen da ich mich nicht mit den Anschlüssen auskennen.
> Die meinte ich z.b.
> Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Also ich habe zwar nur die Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 120 LT/ST (40186/11058) aber ich kann euch schon mal sagen das bei mir (nutze ein Nanoxia Deep Silence) selbst bei geöffnetem Seitenteil keine Geräusche der Pumpe zu hören sind. (habe sie mit 5V angeschlossen, 7V geht bei mir wegen defekten Adapter nicht und auf 12V mußt du dir wegen Vibrationen keine Gedanken machen da ist die Pumpe an sich laut wie ein Jet...) Prinzipiell ist die kleine Pumpe ja schon irgendwie entkoppelt durch den Gummidichtring. Außerdem wird sie ja nicht wie verrückt angeknallt.

Was Eddy zu bedenken gibt gilt natürlich auch.


----------



## Hansi92 (6. Juni 2016)

Gekauft ist noch nichts ich informiere mich erstmal. Später soll auch gpu dazu kommen. Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## keks4 (6. Juni 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> außerdem soll der Einfüllstutzen bei den doppelten AGB's für'n Hintern sein
> 
> ( Alphacool Repack Laing DDC 5,25 Bay Station / Bay Reservoir Review - YouTube )
> 
> ...



Leute die damit probleme haben haben einfach zu wenig Fantasie  man kauft sich einfach eine spritzflasche&schon ist das befüllen kein Problem mehr 
Zb sowas kostet 6€ und man bekommt einen Ganzen Liter rein, also genau eine flasche fertigmischung


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Leute die damit probleme haben haben einfach zu wenig Fantasie  man kauft sich einfach eine spritzflasche&schon ist das befüllen kein Problem mehr
> Zb sowas kostet 6€ und man bekommt einen Ganzen Liter rein, also genau eine flasche fertigmischung



Ich habe ein Stück von den Schlauch der dabei war abgeschnitten, ca. 15 cm und diesen dann in das Einfüllloch des Behälters gesteckt. Dann habe ich die mitgelieferte Flasche Kühlflüssigkeit auf den Schlauch gesetzt (man muß beides Festhalten) und nach und nach durch den Schlauch geschüttet. Geht super da die Flüßigkeitsflasche oben so einen kleinen Nippel hat als Ausguss. Ging wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Trichter und ein Stück Restschlauch. So ein kleiner Trichter kostet im Baumarkt 2€, wenn überhaupt  

Spritzflaschen gibt es bei uns auch, zudem sogar wirklich sehr günstig für weniger als 4€ (hab ich mir sagen lassen): Suchergebnis fur spritz | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## keks4 (6. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn sie 7€ gekostet hat war meine Spritzflasche eine gute Investition, macht das Befüllen sehr einfach und stressfrei&man kann sogar den AGB leersaugen  (für einen Kompletten Wasserwechsel würd ichs jetzt nicht empfehlen, aber um ein wenig rauszuholen wenn man ein wenig viel reingespritzt hat reichts  )


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gibt aber noch keine Benchmarks etc
> Für die NDA gilt: Bilder ja, Angaben zur Pumpe, Lautstärke, Leistung nein



Push.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juni 2016)

Nicht Drängeln, Bilder werden schon noch rechtzeitig zu sehen sein


----------



## Hansi92 (6. Juni 2016)

Wäre auch eine interessante Alternative zur custom Wasserkühlung. Bin eh darauf aus extrem niedrige Temperaturen zu haben soll nur leise relativ kühl und optisch gut aussehen.


----------



## chaotium (6. Juni 2016)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Wäre auch eine interessante Alternative zur custom Wasserkühlung. Bin eh darauf aus extrem niedrige Temperaturen zu haben soll nur leise relativ kühl und optisch gut aussehen.



Merkste was?   Du willst einerseits ne leise Wakü haben, aber auf der anderen auch niedrige Temperaturen. ne Wakü ist keine Wunschkonzert xD Wenn ich im Sommer kühl haben will, dann laufen die lüfter auf 2000 RPM um dei Temps vom Winter zu haben.
Entweder das eine, das andere oder die gute Mitte


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2016)

oder hast nen Giant und lässt dann gegen Frühling die Lüfter anfangen zu laufen


----------



## chaotium (6. Juni 2016)

Ich? Ne 2 480er von Aquacomputer. Im Winter brauch ich keine Heizung 
Das regelt dann der PC XDDD

Im Sommer ist es echt murks, letztes jahr hatte ich knapp 30 grad... spielen konntest vergessen


----------



## Hansi92 (6. Juni 2016)

Es sollte schon niedrigere Temperaturen als boxed Kühler haben 😂. Wenn CPU und GPU bei 60 oder 70° laufen ist das auch noch ok. Hauptsache leise


----------



## Rarek (6. Juni 2016)

70°C mit Wasser... geht das überhaupt, ohne das das Wasser fast kocht?


----------



## illousion (6. Juni 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> 70°C mit Wasser... geht das überhaupt, ohne das das Wasser fast kocht?



Klar, bei ordentlich bemessenen Radiatoren ist die deltaT zwischen Luft und wasser nie all zu groß (vllt max. 20°) da müsste es schon ziemlich warm in deinem Zimmer werden


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Nicht Drängeln, Bilder werden schon noch rechtzeitig zu sehen sein



Also Verpackungen hatten wir schon  ...



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was ein Schreck. Da klingelt es an der Tür und ein Baer steht davor :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und einen Schnappschuss des 240er Sets von der Computex 2016:



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Eisbär bereits vorgestellt ...
> 
> Computex 2016 - Alphacool - YouTube
> 
> ...




Weitere wirklich neue Infos fallen daher eigentlich unter die NDA. 

Mein abschließender Spekulatius zu dem Thema, *mit dem ich natürlich auch daneben liegen kann:* Eine ähnliche Kühlleistung wie bei den Vorgängern AC Eisberg, CM Eisberg und Fractal Kelvin (bei allen drei Produkten war/ist Alphacool OEM-Fertiger, Nexxxos Radiatoren, Alphacool XP3 Kühlereinheit oder Phobya UC LT Kühlereinheit) mit einer reduzierten Pumpenlaustärke. Warum diese Einschätzung? Wir haben auch hier wieder einen Nexxxos Radiator und als Pumpe die Alphacool DC-LT. Den Nexxxos Radiator erkennt man schlicht und ergreifend auf der Abbildung wieder und zur Pumpeneinheit/der verbesserten Gehäusedämmung hat Eddy selbst Hinweise geliefert:

Eddy@Aquatuning:



> Die ist nicht identisch zur Eisbaer, das ist identisch mit der Pumpe der GPX-Pro.  Was die verwendete Technik bei allen betrifft..... nunja, *die Basis ist  bei allen ähnlich und basiert bei allen Produkten auf der DC-LT.* Das  Drumherum ist nur anders aufgebaut wodurch die enormen Unterschiede  zustande kommen.



Computex 2016: Alphacool lässt den Eisbär los – neue AiO-Wasserkühlungen




Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Explosionszeichnung ist weitestgehend überholt   Schau mal auf das Datum wann das gezeigt worden ist. Das ist in enigen  Punkten völlig veraltet. *Die Entwicklung der Dämmung* wurde fast 6 Monate  später eingeplant
> 
> Der Unterschied der beiden DC-LT ist die Achse. Bei der Ultra ist sie  direkt am Schaufelrad befestigt was für eine höhere Laufruhe sorgt und  eben das sie mehr Schub entwickelt  Ich poste euch morgen mal Bilder die den Unterschied zeigen. Für heute mach ich erstmal Feierabend



Das solls von mir nun bis zum 27.6 gewesen sein und ich lass mich jetzt überraschen, inwieweit *meine Vermutungen *zutreffen. Welche CPU-Kühlereinheit verwendet, wie die Dämmung umgesetzt, ob die überarbeite DC-LT und mit welcher Drehzahl sie eingesetzt wird .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juni 2016)

@ Lios Nudin
Schöne Zusammenfassung  Und ja, natürlich kommen bei allen AIOs mit den klassischen NexXxoS Radiatoren. Es wäre ja auch irgendwie seltsam eine komplett neue Radiatorreihe zu bauen wenn man nicht schon auf bestehendes und bewärtes setzen könnte  Wobei.... neue Radiatoren..... *schmunzel*


----------



## Rarek (7. Juni 2016)

teaserst du da etwa etwas Eddy?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juni 2016)

Nur in Worten


----------



## Rarek (7. Juni 2016)

oohhh


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juni 2016)

Heute Nachmittag/Abend gibts ein paar Bilder der Eisbaer. Werden dann hier verlinkt


----------



## Thor76 (7. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> .... Wobei.... neue Radiatoren..... *schmunzel*



X-Flow in 140mm? Die fehlen ja noch. Könnte ich auch gerade ganz gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juni 2016)

@Thor76
Keine X-Flow. Dann hätte ich geschrieben.... weitere X-Flow.... oder neue X-Flow. Nein, ich meine einen gänzlich neuen Radiator mit einer völlig anderen Optik. Der wird im laufe des Jahres noch kommen.


----------



## the_leon (7. Juni 2016)

Ein neues Cape Cora (oder wie das passiv ding da heißt)


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EIn paar weitere Bilder gibt es hier
Aktuelles aus der Redaktion - Seite 20

PCGH hat sie aber heute auch präsentiert


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ein neues Cape Cora (oder wie das passiv ding da heißt)



Nein, kein passiver Radiator. Ein neuer aktiv gekühlter in einem neuem Design. Wer sich die vielen Bilder unseres Computex Standes auf diversen Webseiten anschaut, wird da sogar Bilder finden  Allerdings nicht auf unseren Kanälen.


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2016)

wenn ich welche finde, wär das schlimm die hier zu verlinken?


----------



## Ozryel (8. Juni 2016)

Wenn das schlimm wäre hätten sie die vermutlich nicht auf der Messe rumliegen lassen

Das hier klingt doch passend:
Aquatuning stellt auf der Computex aus

Eisscholle


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2016)

stimmt auch wieder 

und danke... ich habe diverses gefunden, aber nichts von nem Radi


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

Die Eisscholle ist der externe Radiator  

@Rarek
Hier mal rein schauen, da werdet ihr fündig: Computex 2016 : Alphacool renouvelle son catalogue - Salons


----------



## Ozryel (8. Juni 2016)

Ihhh Französisch

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sind/können da zwei DC/LT Pumpen rein und 6 Lüfter.
Mit den Pumpen ist ne gute Sache, das entlastet die im Rechner


----------



## Xell951753 (8. Juni 2016)

Sieht interessant aus!!


----------



## Ozryel (8. Juni 2016)

Ist das nicht eher das riesen Ding hier?

Da steht ein Eisscholle Schild vor. Eventuell gibts aber auch verscheidene Größen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juni 2016)

eisscholle ist extern. so wie ich eddy verstanden habe, gibt es aber eine neue interne Serie (nicht xflow)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

Eissholle ist der externe, der hat Pumpen und AGB drin, das andere sind die Radiatoren welche noch keinen Namen haben. Da sind natürlich keine Lüfter oder Pumpen drin.


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2016)

ist da Aktivkohle im Radi? oder soll das Metallschaum sein...


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juni 2016)

Aktivkohle wäre cool, dann kann man sich im Sommer direkt etwas gefiltertes Trinkwasser zapfen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

Nein, das ist kein Kohlegrill. Diese Matten dienen zur beseren Luftverwirbelung vor dem Radiator. Das sorgt für eine gleichmäßigere und damit leisere Luftströmung.


----------



## Rarek (8. Juni 2016)

ohhh... kein Wasserfilter...


----------



## Ozryel (8. Juni 2016)

In welchen dicken wird es die dann geben?
Oder anders: Wie dick ist der eigentliche Teil mit den Finnen im Gehäuse des Radi?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

@ Ozryel
Das kann ic dir aus zwei Gründen nicht sagen. Einmal weil ich es nicht genau weiß, und einmal weil ich es jetzt auch noch nicht verraten möchte wenn ich es wüsste. Ich hatte einen Prototypen zwei mal kurz in der Hand. Das war aber nur ein Mokup (Handgemacht) zum anschauen und zwischentesten. Die in China sind weitere Samples an denen noch etwas gearbeitet wird. Der Radiator ist weitestgehend final, ein paar Details sind aber noch nicht ganz fix. Ergo... abwarten


----------



## Ozryel (8. Juni 2016)

War halt die erste Frage die mir bei dem Bild durch den Kopf ging.
Ich persönlich brenne da jetzt nicht drauf 
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Infos


----------



## the_leon (8. Juni 2016)

Die Eischolle ist quasi ein Konkurrenzprodukt zum Aquacomputer aquaduct


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

Die Eisscholle ist der Anfang einer ganzen Produktfamilie.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

der Eis-Familie?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

Äh.. ja... lach... aber ich meinte eine Produktreihe aus externen Gerätschaften


----------



## Thor76 (9. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Äh.. ja... lach... aber ich meinte eine Produktreihe aus externen Gerätschaften


Das klingt nach mehr als nur nach externen Radiatoren.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

also ich habe schon externe Radi-Agb-Pumpen Combis gesehen  (meine sogar von AC)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

Es gab mal externe Lösungen mit Radi, Pumpe und AGB von Alphacool. Das ist aber schon lange her und die sind auch schon seit Jahren EOL. Die Eisscholle ist qusi die Neuauflage und davon wird es nach und nach auch weitere Modelle geben und noch weitere andere externe Lösungen die mehr bieten werden als Radi, Pumpe und AGB.


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2016)

Externe GPU erweiterungen mit Thunderbolt anschlüssen. 
Die GPU wird natürlich wassergekühlt


----------



## Xell951753 (9. Juni 2016)

Warum nicht gleich ein ganzes Gehäuse mit fertiger Wasserkühlung.?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (9. Juni 2016)

Wie baut man am besteten die neuen Eisbecher DDC  ein? 
Die Laing DDC wird ja unten fix  drangeschraubt. Muss man sich dann für Wand oder Bodenhalter entscheiden, oder gehen auch beide?^^ wie entkoppelt man Pumpe und AGB am besten vor allem wenn er beim Transport öfter leicht schräg steht? 
Ist das Shoggy da zu weich? (hatte das noch nie verbaut)


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

Xell951753 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ein ganzes Gehäuse mit fertiger Wasserkühlung.?



weil Leute wie ich z.B. ihre Hardware gerne aussuchen möchten, welche sie verbauen wollen


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Wie baut man am besteten die neuen Eisbecher DDC  ein?
> Die Laing DDC wird ja unten fix  drangeschraubt. Muss man sich dann für Wand oder Bodenhalter entscheiden, oder gehen auch beide?^^ wie entkoppelt man Pumpe und AGB am besten vor allem wenn er beim Transport öfter leicht schräg steht?
> Ist das Shoggy da zu weich? (hatte das noch nie verbaut)



Einer Reicht wenn das Case steht.
Du könntest wenn das Case öfters bewegt wird aber beim Bodenhalter und beim oberen ein Shoggy anbringen 
Dann werden die Vibrationen nur noch über den Schlauch übertragen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

@ the_leon
Warum denn nicht?  Grade für Laptops planen viele Unternehmen externe und potente Grafikkarten anzubieten. Kühlung ist hier en Problem. Wir hatten auf der Computex Anfragen dieser Art. 

@Xell951753 + Rarek
Rarek hat hier recht, aber auch wieder nicht. Die Leute hier wollen selbst zusammenstellen, aber es gibt sehr viele Systembauer die fertige PCs für Büros ect. aufbauen. Hier gibt es eine große Nachfrage, da die Lautstärke in vielen Büros unerträglich zum arbeiten ist. Besonders wenn starke PCs benötigt werden. Auch hier sucht man mittlerweile nach leisen Komplettrechnern und schaut dabei immer mehr in Richtung Waküsysteme. 

@ Morgoth-Aut
Auf ein Shoggy würde ich das nicht stellen. Da würde ich eine etwas härtere Entkopplung bevorzugen wie z.B. 

von Aqua Computer: Aquacomputer Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
von Alphacool: Alphacool Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor/Laing Aufsatz 4 Puffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich verwende privat gar keine Entkopplung bei einem Eisbecher mit D5. Die läuft aber auch nur auf Stufe 1. In der Regel vibriert ein Gehäuse nur mit, wenn es zu Dünnwandig ist oder nicht so gut verarbeitet. Wenn Teile Spielraum haben um Vibrationen zu übertragen, dann ist da Gehäuse nicht so der Burner.


----------



## Rarek (9. Juni 2016)

man könnte bei dünnen Wänden auch mit Teerpappe nachhelfen, aber ist dann auch wieder Aufwand... Basteltechnischer sowie Finanzieller


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hab bei meinem Gehäuse auf die Stellen wo die Seitenteile das Gehäsue berühren, Streifen einer 0,5mm dicken Korkmatte geklebt, das quasi alle Vibrationen die ich hatte völlig ausgeschaltet. Die gibts in jedem Bastelshop für 2-3€. Wenn man die Schwarz einfärbt, kann man die überall drunter setzen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (10. Juni 2016)

Ah die Alphacool habe ich derzeit schon in Verwendung, bei mir ist nur die Pumpe drauf. Hab da einwenig Bedenken wenn der AGB mitdrauf ist und der PC beim Transport doch nicht immer gerade steht


----------



## cHrIzZzI (10. Juni 2016)

Moin Eddy, 

Kannst du mir sagen wann der Eisbecher 250mm Acetal und Aurora 60mm Rot wieder verfügbar ist? 

Vielen dank und schönes Wochenende 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2016)

@Morgoth-Aut
Ich würde niemals einen PC Transportieren wenn die Pumpe auf einem Shoggy steht. Das muss man vorher immer absichern. Der Shoggy gibt recht viel nach, wenn alles steht, die perfekte Entkopplung, aber transportieren, nein. Rechner aufschrauben und die Pumpe, oder eben Pumpe mit AGB sichern. 

@cHrIzZzI
Im laufe der nächsten Woche sollte alles wieder da sein. Die Ware steht quasi schon im Lager, sie muss nur noch gezählt und verbucht werden. Aufgrund der Masse, dauert das ein paar Tage.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (10. Juni 2016)

Ah ok, ja wie gesagt, hatte das Shoggy noch nie verbaut.

Ich werd dann wohl beim nächsten build schaun obs auch ohne Entkopplung geht oder ein Entkopplungsset von deine 2 geposteten nehmen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2016)

Ich las das Bild hier einfach mal unkommentiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Juni 2016)

Hmm, was genau ist das nun gleich nochmal


----------



## Ozryel (10. Juni 2016)

Ein neuer Radiator mit einem dünnen Schaumstoff zur besserer Luftverwirbelung


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Ein neuer Radiator mit einem dünnen Schaumstoff zur besserer Luftverwirbelung



Ein Radiator mit Kabel und dünnem Schaumstoff, der die Luft am austreten hindert? WTF?!


----------



## Ozryel (10. Juni 2016)

das kabel ist vermutlich für ein beleuchtetest Alphacool Logo
(Alphacool Ligthning LED Logo - Blue (white led) | Behalterzubehor | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)

Der schaumstoof soll vermutlich den toten Spot in der mitte von Lüftern eliminieren
Wie gut das für den Airflow ist muss man dann mal in den Tests sehen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ein Radiator mit Kabel und dünnem Schaumstoff, der die Luft am austreten hindert? WTF?!



Falsch, die behindern den Lufstrom nicht, sie sorgen für passende Verwirbelungen im positivem Sinne. Aber dazu ein ander mal mehr.


----------



## chaotium (10. Juni 2016)

Schaumstoff dämmt aber auch gut


----------



## Ozryel (10. Juni 2016)

Der wird sicher nicht mehr als 1-2 mm dick sein, das sollte ein SP-Lüfter eigentlich überwinden (höhöhö) können


----------



## chaotium (10. Juni 2016)

Mit 2000 Umdrehungen XD


----------



## Nachty (10. Juni 2016)

Zum Glück kann sich Staub da gar nicht festsetzen :/


----------



## chaotium (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hab einfach Lüfterschrouds gekauft, die kann man auch noch schön beleuchten


----------



## Splitt25 (11. Juni 2016)

Hi 

ich bin auf der suche nach einer verlängerung gerade mit G1/4 Außengewinde und Innengewinde. mit 11mm Innengewinde, möchte gerne ein Phobya Temperatursensor mit Innen-/Außengewinde an meinen Radiator und am Ausgleichbehälter befestigen. ich finde nur innengewinde mit 5mm. gibt es sowas überhaupt mehr als 5mm

sowas wäre gut. das ist glaube nur 5mm innengewinde brauche sowas als 11mm innengewinde Alphacool Eiszapfen Verlangerung G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

sollte dann wie hier aussehen http://shop.aquacomputer.de/images/product_images/popup_images/53067_2.jpg

oder gibt es sowas wie hier zwischen block und sensor  http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/4f/54/d3/71160_2_600x600.jpg

Radiator ist ein XT45 und der Ausgleichbehälter ist ein Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station


----------



## Ozryel (11. Juni 2016)

Ich tippe mal du meinst so einen hier:
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

So ganz kapiert habe ich aber nicht was jetzt wie lang sein soll.
Innengewinde -> Da wird etwas rein geschraubt
Außengewinde -> Das schraubt man in ein Innengewinde

Du suchts eine Verlängerung mit 2x G1/4 mit genau welchen Gewindelängen?


----------



## Rarek (11. Juni 2016)

Eddy?

kannst du mir sagen, ob 

Phobya Blende Triple (360) - HEXX - Black | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

das gute Stück grad am kommen oder am gehen ist?


----------



## Breyten (11. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob der X-Flow Radiator auch mit 86mm Dicke geben wird. Der würde super in meinem Enthoo Primo passen.


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal du meinst so einen hier:
> Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> So ganz kapiert habe ich aber nicht was jetzt wie lang sein soll.
> ...



Ja genau denn Sensor meine ich

ich suche eine verlängerung wo das innengewinde bis 11mm geht und das außengewinde 5mm sind. ich habe hier ein paar verlängerung aber da hört das innengewinde  ab 5 mm auf. man kann ja denn sensor zb nicht in denn block schrauben weil das außengewinde zu lang ist

diese schraube reicht auch

im 2 bild sieht man es besser da ist das innengewinde nur 6mm lang. sowas wäre das was ich brauche nur halt bis 1.1mm innengewinde


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2016)

"diese Schraube" ist an dem Sensor dran.
Kann dir auch nicht ganz folgen.
"wo das Innengewinde bis 1,1mm geht" das Innengewinde bei dem Sensor ist garantiert tiefer als nur 1,1mm

Suchst du vielleicht nach Distanzringen?


@Eddy:
Wird es die Aurora LEDs auch als RGB geben?


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> "diese Schraube" ist an dem Sensor dran.
> Kann dir auch nicht ganz folgen.
> "wo das Innengewinde bis 1,1mm geht" das Innengewinde bei dem Sensor ist garantiert tiefer als nur 1,1mm
> 
> ...



ich meine das außengewinde ist 11mm des sensors

sowas in der art nur bräuchte es noch zum reindrehen wie bei einer mutter. habs schon gefunden Schottnippel Mutter fur G1/4" | Anschlusszubehor | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
bei aquatuning ist keine schraube dran


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2016)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das Außengewinde des Senors auf dem Bild nur 1,1mm lang sein soll.

Die "Schraube" ist ein Teil des Aquacomputer-Sensors und hat nix mit der Gewindelänge zu tun, sondern dient nur der besseren Handhabung bei der Montage.

Edit: 
Ich glaube ich weiß, was hier zur Verwirrung führt.
Der Sensor hat 11*mm* Gewinde, was 1,1*cm* sind und du hast immer was von 1,1*mm* geschrieben.


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das Außengewinde des Senors auf dem Bild nur 1,1mm lang sein soll.
> 
> Die "Schraube" ist ein Teil des Aquacomputer-Sensors und hat nix mit der Gewindelänge zu tun, sondern dient nur der besseren Handhabung bei der Montage.



lol verwechselt 11mm ist richtig


----------



## Rarek (12. Juni 2016)

also so wie ich die Zeichnung weiter oben sehe, schraubt man das ding einfach in den Kühlblock und dann die Schlauchtülle darauf... weiß nicht warin das Problem liegt... und das 6mm tiefe innengewinde ist warscheinlich dafür, damit du die 5mm langen Gewinde von Tüllen etc. auch wirklich fest anziehen kannst



edit:
ach quark... jetze weiß ich auch was du meinst


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> also so wie ich die Zeichnung weiter oben sehe, schraubt man das ding einfach in den Kühlblock und dann die Schlauchtülle darauf... weiß nicht warin das Problem liegt... und das 6mm tiefe innengewinde ist warscheinlich dafür, damit du die 5mm langen Gewinde von Tüllen etc. auch wirklich fest anziehen kannst



das außengewinde hat 11mm( Sensor). im block ist das gewinde nur 5mm lang da wären 6mm übrig, und oben im bild ist wie ein mutter drauf zwischen block und sensor um das gewinde des sensor zu kürzen was ja in denn block kommt, beispiel das gewinde des sensor hat 11mm mit der mutter zb 5 mm dann hat der der sensor nur noch 6mm gewinde.

so sollte es sein halt das es bei mir in den radi kommt und in den ausgleichbehälter. bei der verlängerung ist ja das innengewinde zu kurz nur 6mm


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2016)

Noch mal, die Mutter in dem Bild oben hat nix mit der Gewindelänge zu tun, die ist da einfach dran und die kann man auch nicht ab machen.

Was du suchst sind die oben verlinkten Distanzringe.
Mit dem von dir verlinkten Schottnippel wird das nicht klappen, da der kein O-Ring zum abdichten hat.


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

ist die mutter am block dran


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2016)

http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/b7/c2/86/71226_1.jpg

Hab den einfach in den Radi geschraubt und das wars^^


----------



## IssaP (12. Juni 2016)

Splitt25 schrieb:


> ist die mutter am block dran



Die "Mutter" gehört zum Temperatursensor dazu, die ist ein fester Teil davon (Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany).
Wie Spattel schon schrieb brauchst du wenn dann Distanzringe (z.B. Distanzringe (2 Stuck x 5mm) - silver nickel | Distanzringe | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany), die zwischen Tempsensor und Kühlblock sitzen, dadurch verringert sich das effektive Gewinde was in den Block rein geht.


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

IssaP schrieb:


> Die "Mutter" gehört zum Temperatursensor dazu, die ist ein fester Teil davon (Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany).
> Wie Spattel schon schrieb brauchst du wenn dann Distanzringe (z.B. Distanzringe (2 Stuck x 5mm) - silver nickel | Distanzringe | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany), die zwischen Tempsensor und Kühlblock sitzen, dadurch verringert sich das effektive Gewinde was in den Block rein geht.



sieht gut aus das gewinde ist kürzer als bei denn von phobya. die frage ist nur ich habe eine phobya 530 lüftersteuerung ob ich diesen sensor dort nutzen kann?

ich habe denn von phobya mit LCD Display im warenkorb


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2016)

What the Hell willst  den damit an der Lüftersteuerung ?


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

wo soll er dann hin

mein mainboard hat kein Temp anschluss


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juni 2016)

Die Steuerung hat 5 Anschlüsse für Temperatursensoren, wo und wie steht sicher in der Anleitung.


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2016)

Achso wegen auslesen dachte willst das Gewinde an den Steuerung pappen^^


----------



## Splitt25 (12. Juni 2016)

lol wie soll das denn funktionieren


----------



## Nachty (12. Juni 2016)

Ja ne hatte noch das Gewinde im Kopf haha^^


----------



## illousion (12. Juni 2016)

OT Party im Alphacool Thread 

Gibts eigentlich Nahaufnahmen vom Eisbaer? Wuerde gerne mal von nah durchs Fenster gucken


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Juni 2016)

Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkuhlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor - Bildergalerie, Bild 4


----------



## illousion (13. Juni 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkuhlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor - Bildergalerie, Bild 4



Danke 
Warum sieht das Sichtfenster so gelb aus? :o


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juni 2016)

Die Belichtung des Bildes ist ja nicht perfekt

Bild: p6079282scrun.jpg - abload.de

ein wenig geblich wirk es aber in der Tat. Ich mach später mal ein Foto frontal


----------



## Rarek (13. Juni 2016)

mag das eventuell eine Kühlflüssigkeit sein, welche nicht grad klares wasser ist, sondern eine Flüssigkeit, welche Wärme besser transportieren/aufnehmen/abgeben kann?


----------



## keks4 (13. Juni 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> mag das eventuell eine Kühlflüssigkeit sein, welche nicht grad klares wasser ist, sondern eine Flüssigkeit, welche Wärme besser transportieren/aufnehmen/abgeben kann?



Normales wasser mit farbe rate ich mal  es gibt zwar kühlfüssigkeiten die angeblich die Kühlleistung erhöhen, den Beweis sind die entsprechenden Hersteller jedoch immer noch schuldig


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juni 2016)

Das Wasser in der Eisbaer ist ein Gemisch aus Clear Water und 15% Tec-Protect-Ultra Valvoline SuperCoolant


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juni 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Normales wasser mit farbe rate ich mal



warum sollte man gezielt Farbe in eine blickdichte wakü mischen?


----------



## Ozryel (13. Juni 2016)

Moin Eddy

gibts es schon Infos wann der GPX 980 M11 wieder am Start ist?

Greetz


----------



## keks4 (13. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> warum sollte man gezielt Farbe in eine blickdichte wakü mischen?



Keine Ahnung, habe mir die Bilder gar nicht angesehen  aber da ja hier von der Farbe der Flüssigkeit geredet wird denke ich mal das man die irgendwo sieht


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Moin Eddy
> 
> gibts es schon Infos wann der GPX 980 M11 wieder am Start ist?
> 
> Greetz



Im laufe dieser Woche. Die sind da, müssen nur noch verbucht werden. 

Das gilt für fast alle Kühler die aktuell nicht auf Lager sind.


----------



## Ozryel (13. Juni 2016)

Danke dir


----------



## Breyten (14. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob für die X-Flow Radiatoren auch eine Monsta-Version geben wird?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Juni 2016)

Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es die X-Flow demnächst als Monsta geben wird, sorry. 140mm Modelle werden noch kommen, aber wann das sein wird, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Fokus liegt hier auch erstmal auf den neuen Radiatortyp.


----------



## Xell951753 (15. Juni 2016)

Neue Tubes  sehen nett aus!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Juni 2016)

Die kommen heute oder morgen online


----------



## Ozryel (16. Juni 2016)

Sind jetzt online:
16/12 Alphacool Eisrohr 16/12mm Plexi (PMMA) Satin 80cm - 4er Set | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
13/10 Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) Satin 80cm - 4er Set | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## illousion (16. Juni 2016)

Der Preis tho.. Dann gibt man mehr Geld für Anschlüsse und Rohr aus, als für den Rest der Wakü u.u


----------



## Ozryel (16. Juni 2016)

das sind 4x 80cm
find ich jetzt nicht so teuer


----------



## illousion (16. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> das sind 4x 80cm
> find ich jetzt nicht so teuer



Überleg mal, was du für nen Meter Plexiglasrohr zahlst


----------



## Ozryel (16. Juni 2016)

Meterpreis vom Eisrohr ist ~6,81€

Die Alphacool kosten 8,83€ pro Meter


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2016)

Das reicht, wenn man sparsam arbeitet für 2 Gehäuse.
Aber eher für eins.
Das sind 22€ für die Tubes.
Für normale Plexi Tubes zahlt man 19€
Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar 80cm - 4er Set | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
So teuer ist das also nicht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Juni 2016)

Plexigalsrohr ist aber eben kein Eisrohr sondern ein klares Plexirohr. Es ist für Modder und Leute die eben etwas spezielles haben wollen. Günstig und billig geht immer irgendwie, aber das ist dann nicht das Selbe  Ein Anschluss für 2-3€ sieht ganz anders aus als einer für 6-7€. Man kann praktisch und günstig oder hochwertig und schön kaufen  Bei HardTubes gilt das genauso.

@Ozryel
4er Pack 80cm 13/10 klar = 5,75€ pro Meter
Die Packs sind deutlich günstiger pro Meter


----------



## Ozryel (16. Juni 2016)

*Inhalt: *60 (8,83 € * / 100 )
Steht bei den klaren dabei... habs nicht nachgerechnet ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß, daher hab ich es mal schnell nachgerechnet  War selbst neugierig, ich hab ja auch nicht alle Preise im Kopf.


----------



## Ozryel (16. Juni 2016)

Ein Video gibts auch schon, diesmal etwas lockerer
Herstellervideo: Alphacool Eisrohre HardTubes - YouTube

Zum Thema biegen wäre ein Foto nicht schlecht, damit man mal sieht wie es hinterher aussieht


----------



## illousion (16. Juni 2016)

Natürlich ist es nicht teuer, wenn du es mit überteuertem Plexi Rohr vergleichst 

http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de...jectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Products/"00-13/10"

Das ist stinknormales Plexiglas und ich finde nicht, dass das billig aussieht 

Klar die Optik vom Eisrohr ist echt top, aber wenn man sich für die Winkel dann noch Adapter besorgen muss etc. sieht es 1. nicht mehr so clean aus (wobei manche das ja mögen) und wird 2. nochmal deutlich teurer


----------



## chaotium (16. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab damals knapp 30 Euro für, es waren glaub 25 meter bezahlt...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Juni 2016)

@ illousion
Optik ist Geschmackssache. Es gibt auch viele die nicht biegen wollen und es lieben viele Winkel zu verwenden. Andere stehen auf grüne Schläuche, andere auf rotes Wasser (was ich furchtbar finde) und manche wollen lieber Chrome Fittinge als Schwarze (so wie ich).


----------



## keks4 (17. Juni 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ illousion
> Optik ist Geschmackssache. Es gibt auch viele die nicht biegen wollen und es lieben viele Winkel zu verwenden. Andere stehen auf grüne Schläuche, andere auf rotes Wasser (was ich furchtbar finde) und manche wollen lieber Chrome Fittinge als Schwarze (so wie ich).



Schwarze (Eiszapfen) Fittinge und Rotes Wasser 4theWin  (ich mag Rot und verwende Norprene Schlauch, da passen die schwarzen Eiszapfen besser )


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Juni 2016)

Ich mag grün und weiß. Rot käme mir nie in mein System. Zumindest was das Wasser betrifft nicht. Schwarz meide ich mittlerwele generell wo es nur geht, ich mag mittlerweile eher heleere und freundlichere Farben, da gehört Schwarz einfach nicht dazu


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Schwarze (Eiszapfen) Fittinge und Rotes Wasser 4theWin  (ich mag Rot und verwende Norprene Schlauch, da passen die schwarzen Eiszapfen besser )



rotes wasser bei schwarzem schlauch?


----------



## matti30 (18. Juni 2016)

kurze Frage. 
Wäre es möglich, mein System (Cpu+Gpu) siehe Sig mit einem 240iger Radiator ordentlich zu kühlen? Es wird nicht weiter übertaktet und die Lüfter dürfen unter Last dann auch gern mal mit 800rpm oder so drehen. Lüfter hätt ich schon, 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 
"Problem" wäre vielleicht nur, ich möchte den Radiator in der Front verbauen. Gehäuse hab ich ein Carbide 400C.


----------



## keks4 (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn du mehr als 50°C. Wasser und ohrenkrebs verkraften kannst, klar. Aber lass es lieber und besorg dir ein anderes Case


----------



## illousion (18. Juni 2016)

matti30 schrieb:


> kurze Frage.
> Wäre es möglich, mein System (Cpu+Gpu) siehe Sig mit einem 240iger Radiator ordentlich zu kühlen? Es wird nicht weiter übertaktet und die Lüfter dürfen unter Last dann auch gern mal mit 800rpm oder so drehen. Lüfter hätt ich schon, 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM
> "Problem" wäre vielleicht nur, ich möchte den Radiator in der Front verbauen. Gehäuse hab ich ein Carbide 400C.



Ich wuerde da zumindest noch einen 120er rein hauen, ich denke dann sollte das ohne OC erträglich sein.. so viel fressen die Komponenten jetzt ja auch nicht


----------



## matti30 (18. Juni 2016)

mit Vsync on um die 210W, bei anspruchsvollen Spielen wie Far Cry Primal oder so.    Sonst sind es sogar knapp unter 200W, je nach Auslastung.

ich überleg es mir mal. Und nein, das 400C hab ich mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gekauft und das bleibt auch auf dem Tisch. Da bleib ich dann lieber bei Luftkühlung


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2016)

Is dann wohl sinnvoller.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

matti30 schrieb:


> kurze Frage.
> Wäre es möglich, mein System (Cpu+Gpu) siehe Sig mit einem 240iger Radiator ordentlich zu kühlen? Es wird nicht weiter übertaktet und die Lüfter dürfen unter Last dann auch gern mal mit 800rpm oder so drehen. Lüfter hätt ich schon, 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM
> "Problem" wäre vielleicht nur, ich möchte den Radiator in der Front verbauen. Gehäuse hab ich ein Carbide 400C.



2x 240er wären schon besser und auch da wird man keine Traumtemps bekommen


----------



## keks4 (18. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> rotes wasser bei schwarzem schlauch?



Durchsichtiger eisbecher und Durchsichtiger Heatkiller IV


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

Dann lieber den AGB beleuchten, als Farbplörre reinkippen, die man eh kaum sieht^^

Alphacool Aurora LED Ring 60mm - Rot | LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## matti30 (18. Juni 2016)

na gut. Bleib ich halt bei Luftkühlung. Dennoch Danke


----------



## illousion (18. Juni 2016)

matti30 schrieb:


> mit Vsync on um die 210W, bei anspruchsvollen Spielen wie Far Cry Primal oder so.    Sonst sind es sogar knapp unter 200W, je nach Auslastung.
> 
> ich überleg es mir mal. Und nein, das 400C hab ich mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gekauft und das bleibt auch auf dem Tisch. Da bleib ich dann lieber bei Luftkühlung



Man sagt 80 bis 100W abwärme pro 120mm Radiatorfläche, wenn du 3x 120mm hast (entweder nen 360er in der Front, oder 240 + 120) sollte das easy reichen..



Narbennarr schrieb:


> 2x 240er wären schon besser und auch da wird man keine Traumtemps bekommen



2x240 und schlechte temps bei unter 250W Abwärme? Ich denke nicht, dass er so viel Fläche für sein System braucht..



matti30 schrieb:


> na gut. Bleib ich halt bei Luftkühlung. Dennoch Danke



Frag doch lieber mal im Quatsch Thread, da bekommt man zumeist bessere auskunft 
Will mich hier nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, denke allerdings, dass die Leute hier den Verbrauch deines Systems überschätzen..


----------



## chaotium (18. Juni 2016)

Die GTX10X0 haben ja nur eine TDP von ca 200. Die CPU hat so knapp 100 TDP. Macht 300 TDP. Das heißt man brauch  einen 360 oder 2x240er. Ist dann auch ruhiger als ein 240


----------



## illousion (18. Juni 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Die GTX10X0 haben ja nur eine TDP von ca 200. Die CPU hat so knapp 100 TDP. Macht 300 TDP. Das heißt man brauch  einen 360 oder 2x240er. Ist dann auch ruhiger als ein 240



bei seiner 1070 mit 150W und dem i7 mit 91W werden 3x120mm reichen. Aber ich denke die restliche Diskussion gehört in den Quatsch Thread, bzw. in einen eigenen Thread in der Kaufberatung..


----------



## matti30 (18. Juni 2016)

hatte meinen Verbrauch ja auch schon erwähnt. Ich übertakte nicht, Cpu ist undervoltet und die Gpu läuft ebenfalls mit Standardtakt und wird nicht übertaktet. Zudem Spiel ich noch mit Vsync. Bei Far Cry Primal, was ja schon recht anspruchsvoll ist, habe ich einen verbrauch von ca. 210W. Gesamtes System ohne Monitor. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich denk, ich bleib schon bei Lukü. Scheue mich etwas vor den Ausgaben..


----------



## Ozryel (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn man nicht übertakten will und auch insgesamt nicht alles ausreizen will mit seinem System ist eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Rarek (18. Juni 2016)

illousion schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich denke nicht, dass er so viel Fläche für sein System braucht...
> [...]


Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr Fläche (und Dicke braucht mann nicht... zumindest nicht für Temps - da reichen max. 45mm)


----------



## Ozryel (18. Juni 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> [...]und Dicke braucht mann nicht[...]


Mehr Dicke = mehr Fläche?


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Juni 2016)

Aber weniger wirksame Fläche . Mehr Tiefe bringt nur Vorteile, wenn du bereit bist lautere bzw. schneller drehende Lüfter zu akzeptieren oder du musst auf deutlich geringere Lamellendichte setzen, womit die Übertragungsfläche dann allerdings auch mit mehr Tiefe nicht steigt (abgesehen davon sind solche Modelle sehr rar). Mehr Lufteintrittsfläche bei Verwendung dünner Radiatoren ist das was am Ende auch bei leisem Betrieb Mehrleistung bringt. 

Der Grund liegt darin, dass es aufgrund der Bauweise aller Wakü-Radiatoren (außer den Cape Coras) als Querstromwärmetauscher nicht nur wasserseitig zwischen Ein- und Auslass einen Temperaturgradienten gibt (der im Übrigen absolut nichts mit der Wärmeübertragungsfläche des Radiators zu tun hat), sondern auch einen luftseitigen  Temperaturgradienten über die Tiefe des Radiators. Letzterer hat jedoch im Gegensatz zum wasserseitigen Gradienten und in Abhängigkeit vom Luftdurchsatz sehr wohl Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Grundsätzlich gilt: Die Luft die z. B. schon die Hälfte des Radiators durchquert hat, ist bereits wärmer als am Eintritt und kann dementsprechend nicht mehr so viel Wärme mitnehmen wie in der ersten Hälfte. Erhöhe ich also die Übertragungsfläche in Richtung der Tiefe wird diese Zusatzfläche immer ineffektiver. Der Zusammenhang gilt zwar freilich für alle Radiatordicken, aber wegen dieses Phänomens erzeugt eben größere Tiefe weit weniger Kühlleistungssteigerung als entsprechend mehr Eintrittsfläche. Des Weiteren gilt zumindest bei gleicher Lamellendichte: Je tiefer der Radiator, desto höher der Luftwiderstand. Dieser Umstand führt dazu, dass eben stärkere bzw höher drehende und damit in der Regel lautere Lüfter nötig sind, um aus solchen Radiatoren mehr Leistung als aus dünneren Modellen der gleichen Eintrittsfläche heraus zu holen. Akzeptiert man den Lautstärkenachteil dicker Radiatoren kann man zwar in der Tat etwas mehr Kühlleistung aus der gleichen Eintrittsfläche heraus holen, aber wenn´s leise und trotzdem kühler werden soll, sind dünne Radiatoren mit mehr Eintrittsfläche grundsätzlich dickeren Radis (60mm und dicker) überlegen.


----------



## Ozryel (18. Juni 2016)

Das kann man so mal in ein Wiki schreiben... Falls es ein Wakü Wiki gibt


----------



## Rarek (19. Juni 2016)

leider gibts keines, soweit ich weiß... wäre besonders für die Einsteiger hilfreich ^^ (selbst nen ordentliches FaQ würde es ja schon tun)


----------



## illousion (19. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht übertakten will und auch insgesamt nicht alles ausreizen will mit seinem System ist eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht erforderlich.



Also tendenziell kann man sich generell über den Nutzen einer WaKü streiten.. Das bisschen Mehrleistung, dass du bekommst steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den Ausgaben und der Arbwärme (hat schon seinen Grund, dass die Dinger auf dem Takt laufen, den sie haben)...



Rarek schrieb:


> Fläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr Fläche (und Dicke braucht mann nicht... zumindest nicht für Temps - da reichen max. 45mm)



Na Klar aber mit 200W Abwärme reichen halt 3x120mm locker um ein relativ leises System zu haben.

Übrigens bringt dicke doch auch noch mehrleistung im Sandwich wenn ich mich recht erinnere oder nicht? 



Rarek schrieb:


> leider gibts keines, soweit ich weiß... wäre besonders für die Einsteiger hilfreich ^^ (selbst nen ordentliches FaQ würde es ja schon tun)



Naja nen FaQ haben wir, es ist nur outdated


----------



## VJoe2max (19. Juni 2016)

Ob Sandwich oder einfach ein entsprechend tieferer Radi läuft auf´s gleiche hinaus. Man kann bei gleicher Eintrittsfläche zwar wie gesagt mehr Kühlleistung aus einem dickeren Radi heraus holen - aber eben auf Kosten lauterer Lüfter. Ob man eine große Tiefe aus zwei dünnen Radis kombiniert oder einen dicken nimmt spielt dafür keine Rolle. Mehr Eintrittsfläche statt mehr Tiefe bringt einfach mehr, wenn man mehr Kühlleistung erreichen will, aber trotzdem alles leise bleiben soll. Zusätzliche Fläche in Richtung Tiefe ist einfach ineffektiver. 

Edit: Um es noch mal zu verdeutlichen: Mit zwei separat bestückten 30mm dicken 240ern, die beide mit Frischluft versorgt werden, kühlst du schlicht und einfach besser und leiser als wenn du die zu einem 60mm dicken Sandwich stapelst oder einen 60mm dicken 240er nimmt, obwohl die Wärmeübertragungsfläche der Lamellenpakete in allen Fällen gleich ist (gleiche Lamellendichte vorausgesetzt und konstruktive Feinheiten wie die Vorkammervolumina beim Vergleich mit dem 60er mal außen vor gelassen). Einziger Nachteil: Man braucht in der Regel mehr Platz dafür und muss sich u. U. mehr Gedanken um zu- und Abluftführung machen, falls man alles intern verbauen will. Es bringt natürlich nicht viel dünne Radis mit mehr Eintrittsfläche zu verbauen, wenn der zweite die warme Abluft vom ersten abbekommt - dann hat man halt ein räumlich getrenntes Sandwich und kühltechnisch wieder nichts davon, außer dass man die Lüfter langsamer und damit leiser drehen lassen kann.

Aber mal ein Vorschlag: back to topic!


----------



## illousion (19. Juni 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ob Sandwich oder einfach ein entsprechend tieferer Radi läuft auf´s gleiche hinaus. Man kann bei gleicher Eintrittsfläche zwar wie gesagt mehr Kühlleistung aus einem dickeren Radi heraus holen - aber eben auf Kosten lauterer Lüfter. Ob man eine große Tiefe aus zwei dünnen Radis kombiniert oder einen dicken nimmt spielt dafür keine Rolle. Mehr Eintrittsfläche statt mehr Tiefe bringt einfach mehr, wenn man mehr Kühlleistung erreichen will, aber trotzdem alles leise bleiben soll. Zusätzliche Fläche in Richtung Tiefe ist einfach ineffektiver.
> 
> Edit: Um es noch mal zu verdeutlichen: Mit zwei separat bestückten 30mm dicken 240ern, die beide mit Frischluft versorgt werden, kühlst du schlicht und einfach besser und leiser als wenn du die zu einem 60mm dicken Sandwich stapelst oder einen 60mm dicken 240er nimmt, obwohl die Wärmeübertragungsfläche der Lamellenpakete in allen Fällen gleich ist (gleiche Lamellendichte vorausgesetzt und konstruktive Feinheiten wie die Vorkammervolumina beim Vergleich mit dem 60er mal außen vor gelassen). Einziger Nachteil: Man braucht in der Regel mehr Platz dafür und muss sich u. U. mehr Gedanken um zu- und Abluftführung machen, falls man alles intern verbauen will. Es bringt natürlich nicht viel dünne Radis mit mehr Eintrittsfläche zu verbauen, wenn der zweite die warme Abluft vom ersten abbekommt - dann hat man halt ein räumlich getrenntes Sandwich und kühltechnisch wieder nichts davon, außer dass man die Lüfter langsamer und damit leiser drehen lassen kann.
> 
> Aber mal ein Vorschlag: back to topic!



Back to topic ist gut, aber ich meinte eigentlich kein Radiatorsandwich, sondern ein Lueftersandwich um den entsprechend dickeren Radiator 

Zum topic gibts heir wohl aber auch nciht viel, bis zum 27.


----------



## Rarek (19. Juni 2016)

achsooo... du meinst nen Push/Pull Betrieb...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Juni 2016)

Seien wir doch mal offen und ehrlich, die wenigsten "brauchen" eine Wasserkühlung. So richtig Sinn macht es ja eigentlich erst mit SLI/CF und einer OC CPU. Ein @Stock laufender i5 samt GTX 970 oder etwas mit ähnlicher Wärmeabgabe schafft man auch leise mit einer Luftkühlung zu kühlen. 

Der Punkt ist doch einfach, Wasserkühlung macht Spaß und sieht einfach genial aus. Es ist doch wie bei vielen Dingen die man kauft, das Meiste braucht man nicht und erfüllt auch keinen besonderen Zweck, aber es macht Spaß.


----------



## Rarek (20. Juni 2016)

das simple prinzip der kleines-Geld-Shops der meisten F2P Spiele z.B. ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Juni 2016)

Ja ja..... ich will gar nicht wissen was ich z.B. schon in Wot an Geld gesteckt habe. Da war so manches Überset (Fallout 4 + DLC Set + Dweller's Survival Guide Collector's Edition) "deutlich" billiger. Mal ein Zehner hier und ein Zehner da, das fällt einem erst gar nicht so auf. 

Bei der Wakü ist das ähnlich, nur das man von den Teilen lange etwas hat  Ich seh es so, andere gehen regelmäßig ein Bier kippen, andere schrauben am Auto herum, andere müssen jedes Wochenende ins Kino, andere kaufen sich eben Waküteile und basteln


----------



## Ozryel (22. Juni 2016)

Grad gesehen: Aquatuning TV: Farbige Alphacool GPX Kühler - YouTube

Man kann seine Alphacool GPU-Kühler jetzt auch in anderen Farben eloxieren lassen.

Aber ernsthaft fast 100€?
Alphacool Individuallackierung fur NexXxos GPX | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das ist mehr als die meisten Kühler überhaupt kosten


----------



## Rarek (22. Juni 2016)

ich denke mal das liegt an der Einzelfertigung / Individualvertigung


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Grad gesehen: Aquatuning TV: Farbige Alphacool GPX Kühler - YouTube
> 
> Man kann seine Alphacool GPU-Kühler jetzt auch in anderen Farben eloxieren lassen.
> 
> ...



Die werde alle einzeln und manuel von moddingstylez (eine person) eloxiert. Das man das nicht fürn 10er bekommt, sollte klar sein


----------



## Ozryel (22. Juni 2016)

10er hab ich auch nicht erwartet... Finde 95 aber doch viel


----------



## the_leon (22. Juni 2016)

Die lässt Moddingstylez von seinem Partner eloxieren.+

Sind aber trotzdem nicht billig.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Juni 2016)

Ihr müsst beim Preis folgendes bedenken.

1. wir haben einmal Versandkosten mehr.
2. Vom Kühler muss die Eloxierung erstmal runter, das ist Zeit und Arbeitsaufwendig.
3. Dann muss der Kühler gereinigt werden damit man ihn eloxieren kann.
4. Die Eloxierung muss ja für den einen Kühler angepasst werden. Wenn man 40-50 in der gleichen Farbe eloxiert, dann hätte man wohl eher den halben Preis.
5. Die Qualität ist am Ende brilliant.

Ich sag es mal ganz direkt, wir verdienen daran genau 0€. Es deckt grade so unsere Kosten in Bezug auf Arbeitszeit + Verpackung. Und selbst das nicht mal. Wir verdienen lediglich am Kühler selbst.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (23. Juni 2016)

Lässt sich der 2. Schritt nicht sparen, wenn man einen noch nicht eloxierten Kühler aus der Fabrik dafür raussucht?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Juni 2016)

Das geht bei großen Stückzahlen, nicht aber bei individuellen Lösungen, dann müssten wir ja von jedem Kühler 10-20 blank hier liegen haben, bei knapp 100 verschiedenen GPX Kühlern wäre das ein bisschen viel  1000 blank Kühler mal auf Halde zu habe ist irrwitzig.
Alphacool beschränkt sich ja nicht nur auf das Refenzdesign wie es die meisten anderen machen.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2016)

Der Configurator scheint kaputt zu sein.
Unter www.hwconfig.com/ landet man bei Aquatuning.
www.hwconfig.com/waterblock-finder bringt einen auf die Alphacool Startseite.
http://www.alphacool.com/configurator.php bringt 404


----------



## Rarek (24. Juni 2016)

also der link mitm Waterblock finder bringt mich auf den anfang dieser Seite (77) im diesem Thread


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2016)

hmm... der Link ist ursprünlich von der Alphacool Startseite, daher hat es mich auf diese gehauen.
Wenn ich hier drauf drücke lande ich auch nur wieder hier.


----------



## chaotium (25. Juni 2016)

Wann gibt es denn von Alpacool Fullcover Wasserblöcke, die das gesamte PCB mit Wasser Kühlen? Und nicht wie hier nur die GPU und der Rest dann passive. Luftstrom hab ich nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2016)

Die Alphacool blöcke kühlen nicht über den Luftstrom sondern über die Wärmeleitung des Covers zum GPX Block. Ein zusätzlicher Luftstrom bringt da nicht mehr viel.

Davon ab, sollte immer ein kleiner Luftstrom im Case herrschen (das Mainboard mag das ganz gern)


----------



## SpatteL (25. Juni 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn von Alpacool Fullcover Wasserblöcke, die das gesamte PCB mit Wasser Kühlen?


Glaube nicht, das Alphacool wieder einen Schritt zurück macht. Die hatten ja vorher auch die "normalen" Blöcke.
Vorteil der neuen Kühler ist ja, das die günstig zu Produzieren sind und relativ einfach für die verschiedenen PCB-Designs angepasst werden kann.
Kein anderer Hersteller hat für so viele verschiedene Karten passende Kühler im Angebot.

EKWB baut auch nur für die 2-3 beliebtesten Karten Kühler und LiquidExtasy ist relativ teuer.
Bitspower hat auch einige Kühler für "seltenere" Karten im Angebot, da kostet der Kühler aber mehr als 150$+Versand+Zoll+Steuern.

Wenn dir die Kühler nicht gefallen musst du eine Karte im Referenzdesign kaufen, hoffen das EKWB einen bringt oder etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und dir einen bei LiquidExtasy anfertigen lassen.

MfG


----------



## chaotium (25. Juni 2016)

@Narbennarr : Meine Mainboard wird auch mit Wassergekühlt ^^ Und es ist dann trotzdem Passiv gekühlt. Ich hab dadurch schon meine alte 760er gekillt.

@SpatteL:  EKWB hat ne riesige Auswahl. 

Und damals als noch der Kühler von Alphacool drauf war, kam ich an den entriegelungen von den PCIE Slots nicht mehr ran. Bei EKWB geht es noch ^^


----------



## SpatteL (25. Juni 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> @SpatteL:  EKWB hat ne riesige Auswahl.


Mehr als 4-5 für einen Chip sind das idR nicht, gib da nur von jedem Kühler noch verschiedene Varianten(Kupfer, Nickel, Plexi, Acetal)

Für die 980er z.b. hat Alphacool 13 Kühler(für 13 verschiedene PCB-Layouts) im Angebot, bei EKWB sind das 5.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> @Narbennarr : Meine Mainboard wird auch mit Wassergekühlt ^^ Und es ist dann trotzdem Passiv gekühlt. Ich hab dadurch schon meine alte 760er gekillt.



dann frage ich mich, was du damit gemacht hast. Die Nexxxos Blöcke kühlen die Spawas sicher 20 Grad unter Ref-Kühlung^^


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juni 2016)

Auch wenn heute wegen des Falls der NDA sicher die Eisbaer Hauptthema sein wird: Wie schaut´s denn an der GPX Pro Front aus? Kann man damit rechnen, dass die AMD RX 480 bereits mit der neuen Baureihe mit integrierter Pumpe versorgt wird, oder ist dafür noch ein klassischer GPX-Kühler ohne Pumpe in Planung?


----------



## Ozryel (27. Juni 2016)

Es beginnt: Alphacool Eisbaer Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Auch wenn heute wegen des Falls der NDA sicher die Eisbaer Hauptthema sein wird: Wie schaut´s denn an der GPX Pro Front aus? Kann man damit rechnen, dass die AMD RX 480 bereits mit der neuen Baureihe mit integrierter Pumpe versorgt wird, oder ist dafür noch ein klassischer GPX-Kühler ohne Pumpe in Planung?



Ob eine GPX-Pro für die 480 kommen wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Eigentlich ist die GPX-Pro für High End Karten ab ca. 300€ Aufwärts gedacht, die 480 soll aber weit darunter liegen. Wer kauft einen Kühler für um die 130€ wenn die Karten selst nur 200 kostet? Auch ist es generell sehr auffällig, das Wasserkühler für AMD Karten eien recht geringe Nachfrage haben. Es ist schlichtweg noch nicht entscheiden. Ein normlaer GPX Kühler wird aber mit Sicherheit kommen.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Es beginnt: Alphacool Eisbaer Test - ComputerBase



Ich hoffe mal, das da noch bessere Reviews kommen, sonst habe ich echt ein halbes Jahr umsonst gewartet !


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

Test: Alphacool Eisbaer

und pcgh hat auch fertig
Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test

Kritik meinerseits: Rattern der Lüfter


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

Und der nächste Test ging online: Erweiterbare AiO-Kuhlung Alphacool Eisbaer 240 im Test  - Hardwareluxx


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

Super! Finde es beeindruckend, wie sehr es sich lohnt die Pumpe auf 7V zu drosseln bei nahezu gleicher Leistung und Reduzierung der Lautstärke.

Wann kann ich die Solo bestellen Eddy ?


----------



## RaidRazer (27. Juni 2016)

Ab wann ist die Eisbär verfügbar?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

In ca. 2-3 Wochen ist die bei uns und in diversen anderen Shops erhältlich  Auch die Solo und die anderen Varianten.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

Nach einem halben Jahr warten kommt es auf 2-3 Wochen nun auch nicht mehr an, trotzdem schade, dass sie nicht schon diese Woche verfügbar sind.


----------



## RaidRazer (27. Juni 2016)

Super. Kommt auch eine Variante mit zwei 140mm Lüfter?

Gibt es für eine Sapphire Vapor-X 290X noch einen Fullcoverkühler?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

Ja es gibt auch eine 280er kostet ein 10er mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Alphacool blöcke kühlen nicht über den Luftstrom sondern über die Wärmeleitung des Covers zum GPX Block. Ein zusätzlicher Luftstrom bringt da nicht mehr viel.
> 
> Davon ab, sollte immer ein kleiner Luftstrom im Case herrschen (das Mainboard mag das ganz gern)



Verglichen mit anderen Kühlkern, die die Abwärme der Spannungswandler über Metallverbindungen zum eigentlichen Kühlblocken leiten (Watercool CPU-X und -X², ältere EK-Modelle) haben die GPX eine größere Entfernung und/oder das schlechter leitende Material und eine kleinere Kontaktfläche zwischen Alu-Profil und Wasserkühler. Ohne den Kühler zu zersägen kann man es nicht nachmessen, aber viel Wärme dürfte nicht im Wasser landen. Dafür ist der riesige Strangguß ein enorm leistungsfähiger Passivkühler, der zumindest im offenen Aufbau auch ohne direkte Belüftung auskommt.




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Test: Alphacool Eisbaer
> 
> und pcgh hat auch fertig
> Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test
> ...



Letzteres kann ich bestätigen. (Im Laufe des Tages kommt noch ein Video, wo man es hören kann.) Sehr guter Silent-Radiator, sehr gute Silent-Pumpe und dann Durchschnittslüfter – als ob man dem Kunden die freie Wahl zwischen Be Quiet, Noiseblocker und Noctua lassen möchte.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit Daniel reden, ob er nicht eine PCGH-Edition mit (Phobya-)Eloops anleiern möchte...


----------



## Rarek (27. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> [...]
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit Daniel reden, ob er nicht eine PCGH-Edition mit (Phobya-)Eloops anleiern möchte...


solange euer Logo dann nicht penetrant angebracht ist


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal mit Daniel reden, ob er nicht eine PCGH-Edition mit (Phobya-)Eloops anleiern möchte...



Das dann bitte direkt an mich  Wären wir definitiv dabei


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

Sample davon bitte an mich 
Vote aber für die Alphacool eLoops, passen farblich besser


----------



## the_leon (27. Juni 2016)

Aber dann bitte die langsamen blauen Alphacool Eloops oder die Schwarzen Phobya Eloops.Aber blau passt besser zu PCGH und zum blau Beleuchteten Alphacool Logo.


----------



## Ozryel (27. Juni 2016)

Die drei Eisbaeren sind jetzt bei Apuatuning gelistet

120er: ~95€ (Alphacool Eisbaer 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)
240er: ~115€ (Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)
360er: ~140€ (Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
280er nicht vergessen


----------



## Ozryel (27. Juni 2016)

Jop, vergessen. Taucht auch noch nicht unter Neue Produkte auf, weshalb ich es übersehen habe

Nach den Bildern sind da andere Lüfter drauf... Taugen die mehr?


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juni 2016)

Kein Plan^^ In der Artikelbeschreibung werden dich auch nur Eiswind 12 genannt aber mit 3 Pin und max 1100 rpm


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Juni 2016)

Das sind in der Tat andere Lüfter. Es sind auch 3-Pin und keine PWM Lüfter mit 1100rpm max. Ich persönlich finde sie besser als die 120mm Lüfter. PWM Steuerung ist mir persönlich ebenfalls egal, da ich Lüfter nur einmal einstelle und dann nicht mehr reguliere. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass meine Lüfter immer leise sein müssen, Idle und unter LAst, also wird die Kühlung so gewählt, das sie auch unter Last meinen Silent Ansprüchen genügen


----------



## Ozryel (28. Juni 2016)

Ahoi Eddy,

unter  Wasserkühlung > Pumpen wird mir Pumpenzubehör in einer anderen Sprache angezeigt "Acessórios de bomba" und wenn ich draufklicke kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung:


```
Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Enlight_Controller_Exception' with message 'Listing category missing, non-existent or invalid for the current shop' in /var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/engine/Shopware/Controllers/Frontend/Listing.php:111 Stack trace: #0 /var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/engine/Library/Enlight/Controller/Action.php(158): Shopware_Controllers_Frontend_Listing->indexAction() #1 /var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/engine/Library/Enlight/Controller/Dispatcher/Default.php(528): Enlight_Controller_Action->dispatch('indexAction') #2 /var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/engine/Library/Enlight/Controller/Front.php(227): Enlight_Controller_Dispatcher_Default->dispatch(Object(Enlight_Controller_Request_RequestHttp), Object(Enlight_Controller_Response_ResponseHttp)) #3 /var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/engine/Shopware/Kernel.php(148): Enlight_Controller_Front->dispatch() #4 /var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/vendor/symfony/http-kernel/HttpCache/HttpCache.php(492): Shopware\Kernel->handle(Objec in/var/www/vhosts/aquatuning.de/httpdocs/engine/Shopware/Controllers/Frontend/Listing.php on line 111
503 Service Unavailable
```

Da sollte mal einer eurer Admins reinschauen


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte noch ein Anliegen zur Eisbaer:

Wäre es möglich, den Lieferumfang um einen 7V Adapter zu erweitern? Quasi als Ausgleich zu den "Performance Lüftern"


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Verglichen mit anderen Kühlkern, die die Abwärme der Spannungswandler über Metallverbindungen zum eigentlichen Kühlblocken leiten (Watercool CPU-X und -X², ältere EK-Modelle) haben die GPX eine größere Entfernung und/oder das schlechter leitende Material und eine kleinere Kontaktfläche zwischen Alu-Profil und Wasserkühler. Ohne den Kühler zu zersägen kann man es nicht nachmessen, aber viel Wärme dürfte nicht im Wasser landen. Dafür ist der riesige Strangguß ein enorm leistungsfähiger Passivkühler, der zumindest im offenen Aufbau auch ohne direkte Belüftung auskommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird dann interessant, wie sich eure PCGH-Edition gegenüber der Silent Loop mit Pure Wings 2 PWM Lüftern und saugender GPX-Pro Pumpe positionieren wird.

Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Wakus mit ruckwartigem Wasserstrom - Bild in Originalgrosse (2)

Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Wakus mit ruckwartigem Wasserstrom


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Juni 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein Anliegen zur Eisbaer:
> 
> Wäre es möglich, den Lieferumfang um einen 7V Adapter zu erweitern? Quasi als Ausgleich zu den "Performance Lüftern"



Wir gehen eher davon aus, dass die Pumpe am Mainboard angeschlossen und darüber geregelt wird anstatt klassisch über Adapter zu gehen. Das war ja das große Problem bei der Eisberg, fast niemand hat die Adpater genutzt sondern versucht über das Board zu regeln.


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Tests die sich anschauen wie gut die Pumpe mit welchen Durchfluss einen normalen WaKü Kreislauf bewältigt? Habe dazu nämlich noch ncihts gesehen, oder bin ich einfach blind?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

Soweit ich weiß nicht, das geht für viele Tester einfach zu weit. CB hat ja den durchfluss getestet.
Aber soweit ich weiß, ist die Pumpe ja vor allem in sachen Lautstärke optimiert worden , nicht beim Durchfluss. 

Hier Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Alphacool DC LT Ceramic Serie im Detail  haben wir die DC-LT mit 2400 rpm mit drin gehabt. Die Eisbaer Variante hat ~200rpm mehr. Also auf die Ergebnisse n bisschen was drauf rechnen.

Falls ich quatsch erzähle, wird Eddy das morgen sicher richtig stellen


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2016)

Was für mich halt wichtig ist, ist was die Pumpe anstellt wenn ich sie in meinem Kreislauf stecke, mit nem gpx, mps Flow Dfm, 4x schnellkupplung (2x Koolance, 2x Alphacool), wassergekühltes Aquaero und externem MoRa, der Rund 1m unterm Rechner ist (und evtl irgendwann mit noch einem zweiten parallel geschaltet wird).

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich nciht viel Durchfluss haben werde, aber die Frage ist wie wenig es sein wird, der CPU Block wird zwar sicherlich noch gut angeströmt werden, weiß aber nicht was der GPX auf meiner 970 so anstellt 

Wäre irgendwie halt schon cool, die Pumpe nciht extern haben zu müssen.. Aber ich denke bei dem Preis könnte man auch ne 2. unten  zu den MoRas setzen und wenn man den Rechner mitnehmen will ihn halt nur mit einer laufen lassen..


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Juni 2016)

1m hoch und runter wird wohl nix. die förderhöhe ist mit 75cm angegeben...


----------



## illousion (28. Juni 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> 1m hoch und runter wird wohl nix. die förderhöhe ist mit 75cm angegeben...


 Wenn das ganze aber erstmal voll mit wasser ist, sollte das ziemlich egal sein soweit ich weiß..


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2016)

Die Pumpe muss das wasser trotzdem nach oben Pumpen XD
Egal ob das Befüllt ist oder nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juni 2016)

Nein, denn im geschlossenen Kreislauf drückt die Schwerkraft der gleichen Wassersäulenhöhe wie im Vorlauf das Wasser auf der Rücklauf-Seite wieder zurück in die Pumpe. Der Förderdruck der Pumpe muss im befüllten Kreislauf lediglich die Druckverluste der Kühler überwinden, die viel geringer sind. Der Maximaldruck muss und darf nie durch die Druckverluste ausgeschöpft werden - ansonsten würde sich das Wasser nicht bewegen. Im Betrieb herrschen in einer Wakü daher auch nirgends nennenswerte Druckdifferenzen und insgesamt nur sehr geringe Drücke. Der Gesamtdruckverlust in einem funktionierenden Kreislauf ist stets geringer als die Förderhöhe (auch Kopfdruck genannt) und diese entspricht im Falle dieser AIO mit 75cm gerade mal nur ~0,075bar. 
Die Höhe des Kreislaufs im befüllten Zustand spielt aber wie gesagt keine Rolle (allenfalls die minimalen Druckverluste durch die lange Schlauchlängen, unabhängig von deren Richtung, zum Gesamtdruckverlust beisteuern). Die Förderhöhe ist der Maximaldruck der Pumpe, wenn diese in Betrieb ist aber nichts fördert, sondern nur einen Wassersäule gegen den Atmosphärendruck nach oben drückt (also in einem oben offenen Schlauch). Sie ist nur beim Befüllen wichtig, falls man es nicht schafft den Kreislauf vor dem Einschalten der Pumpe hoch genug zu befüllen.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2016)

Wieder was gelernt.
Ich denke trotzdem das der genannte Loop (cpu,gpu, aquaero, mehrere schnellverschlüsse + entfernter mora) eher was für eine D5/DDC ist nichts für eine kleine DC-LT.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juni 2016)

Der Durchfluss wird halt unter Umständen recht gering sein, aber auch diese Pumpe wird noch in der Lage sein, so einen Kreislauf in Bewegung zu bringen. Allerdings stimme ich mit dir überein, dass es für so eine Kreislauf ruhig eine etwas stärkere Pumpe sein darf. Ob es gleich eine regelrechte Power-Pumpe wie die D5 oder eine DDC sein muss, sei mal dahingestellt, aber eine ab Werk sogar noch langsamer als ihr ohnehin bereits wenig kraftvoller Urahn drehende DC-LT ist schon ein sehr schwaches Pümpchen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. Juni 2016)

@illusion
Was du hast ist auch ein sehr umfangreicher Kreislauf, dafür ist und war die DC-LT nie gedacht. Die DC-LT wurde für klassische Kreisläufe entwickelt die meistens aus CPU und GPU Kühler und 2x 240mm Radiatoren "im" Gehäuse bestehen. Denn dafür braucht es eigentlich keine DDC oder D5. Dein Aufbau ist genau das wofür die D5 und DDC entwickelt wurden. 
Ich würde dir hier definitiv nicht raten eine DC-LT zu verwenden auch eine zweite DC-LT wird den Kreislauf zwar bewegen, aber dennoch würde ich hier auf eine stärkere Pumpe setzen. Die DC-LT ist kaum größer als ein 2€ Stück, Wunder darf man da auch nicht erwarten


----------



## -H1N1- (29. Juni 2016)

@Eddy: Gibt es einen Grund dafür, das die Solo Version des Bären nicht vorbestellbar ist?


----------



## illousion (29. Juni 2016)

Naja, ich weiß, dass ich wenig Durchfluss haben würde, aber die einzig wichtige Frage bleibt wohl, ob der Durchfluss deutlich unter 30l/h fällt :/

Bevor das Stystem abgebaut wurde hatte ich eine dcp450 verbaut die nach Lust und Laune um die 80l/h gemacht hat, denkt ihr wirklich, dass zwei dc-lt 2600 deutlich weniger Leistung bringen als die?


----------



## Ozryel (29. Juni 2016)

Das unfassbare ist passiert, einer meiner GPX ist undicht.
Und zwar oben auf dem Kühler ist unter der Platte mit dem Alphacool Logo Flüssigkeit durchgekommen.
Wie man an den Schrauben erkennt habe ich die nie geöffnet.
Hoffentlich tuts die graka nach dem trocken wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juni 2016)

@illousion: Die DCP450 ist zwar keine Powerpumpe aber auch keine besonders schwache. Mag vllt. sein, dass du mit zwei DC-LT in deinem Kreislauf auch über 30 l/h bleibst, aber zum Einen hilft da nur ausprobieren und zum Anderen sehe ich den Vorteil nicht so recht. Leiser wird´s damit nicht werden - zumal da voraussichtlich keinerlei Spielraum mehr zum drosseln bleibt. Abgesehen davon führt eine Halbierung des Volumenstroms mindestens zu einer Verdopplung der Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf. Gerade wenn etwas Heizleistung zusammenkommt, ist das nicht immer günstig - speziell falls du nicht nur bei CPU oder der GPU, sondern bei beiden möglichst niedrige Temperaturen sehen willst. Freilich muss man´s auch nicht übertreiben mit dem Durchfluss aber 50-60l/h sind unter vorgenanntem Aspekt nicht die schlechteste Zielgröße - obwohl natürlich auch bei 30l/h noch nichts anbrennt.

@Ozryel: Hmm - die neueren haben vllt. nicht umsonst Metallplatten anstelle des verdunkelten Plexiglas-Gucklochs .


----------



## Ozryel (30. Juni 2016)

Definiere "neueren"

Der Block ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt


----------



## illousion (30. Juni 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @illousion: Die DCP450 ist zwar keine Powerpumpe aber auch keine besonders schwache. Mag vllt. sein, dass du mit zwei DC-LT in einem Kreislauf auch über 30 l/h bleibst, aber zum Einen hilft da nur ausprobieren und zum Anderen sehe ich den Vorteil nicht so recht. Leiser wird´s damit nicht werden - zumal da voraussichtlich keinerlei Spielraum mehr zum drosseln bleibt. Abgesehen davon führt eine Halbierung des Volumenstroms mindestens zu einer Verdopplung der Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf. Gerade wenn etwas Heizleistung zusammenkommt, ist das nicht immer günstig - speziell falls du nicht nur bei CPU oder der GPU, sondern bei beiden möglichst niedrige Temperaturen sehen willst. Freilich muss man´s auch nicht übertreiben mit dem Durchfluss aber 50-60l/h sind unter vorgenanntem Aspekt nicht die schlechteste Zielgröße - obwohl natürlich auch bei 30l/h noch nichts anbrennt.



Hast wohl recht, war auch eignetlich schon offensichtlich, dass das so nicht reicht :c
Dann werde ich wohl weiter nach einer Lösung suchen, die mich zufrieden stellt


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Definiere "neueren"
> 
> Der Block ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt


Weiß nicht genau ab welchem Kühler das eingeführt wurde, aber bei meinem GTX 960 Kühler (Version M03) ist bereits ne Metallplatte verbaut. Den hab ich auch vor einem halben Jahr bestellt. Gelistet war er bereits etwas früher, aber ich denke das ist noch kein ganzes Jahr her. Es kommt denke ich darauf an seit wann der Kühler gelistet ist. Der Schritt die Deckelplatte zu wechseln dürfte wohl in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2015 passiert sein. 

*Edit:* Welche genaue Bezeichnung hat dein Kühler? Alle mit dem blauen Schriftzug haben noch Plexiglas-Deckel, während bei denen mit dem silbernen Schriftzug bereits Metalldeckel verwendet werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Das unfassbare ist passiert, einer meiner GPX ist undicht.
> Und zwar oben auf dem Kühler ist unter der Platte mit dem Alphacool Logo Flüssigkeit durchgekommen.
> Wie man an den Schrauben erkennt habe ich die nie geöffnet.
> Hoffentlich tuts die graka nach dem trocken wieder
> ...



Ist der Kühler nicht an der GPU Unterseite? Wie kam das wasser zu GPU hoch??

Hier hat man gleiches berichtet
Mikroleckage am NexXxos GPX GPU Kuhler
in Beitrag 10 sieht man auch den Vergleich zum neuen Deckel!


----------



## Ozryel (30. Juni 2016)

@VJoe2max: ist ein 980 M2

@Narbennarr ich hab ein Corsair carbide 600C mit Reverse atx Layout, also alles steht kopf

Da ich ein Sli System habe, hab ich mir den zweiten Block nochmal genauer angesehen
Auch der zeigt eine Undichtigkeit am Deckel, aber nicht so schlimm, das da was raus kommt. Es scheint nur Flüssigkeit unter dem Deckel zu sein in Richtung der Schrauben.

Was aber am schlimmsten ist, die Tatsache dass meine graka die in dem Block steckte nicht mehr reagiert... 
Flüssigkeit ist das rote Double Protect Ultra

Ich ruf gleich mal Aquatuning an und Horch mal nach.

Das kam mir entgegen als ich den Block abgemacht habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Juni 2016)

oh mist, die ja mal ordentlich gewässert worden 
trocknen und hoffen!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Juni 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @Eddy: Gibt es einen Grund dafür, das die Solo Version des Bären nicht vorbestellbar ist?



Die wird zur gleichen Zeit verfügbar sein wie die anderen Eisbaeren, keine Sorge. Wir sind einfach mit den Bildern ect. noch nicht so weit, das ist alles. 



illousion schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß, dass ich wenig Durchfluss haben würde, aber die einzig wichtige Frage bleibt wohl, ob der Durchfluss deutlich unter 30l/h fällt :/
> 
> Bevor das Stystem abgebaut wurde hatte ich eine dcp450 verbaut die nach Lust und Laune um die 80l/h gemacht hat, denkt ihr wirklich, dass zwei dc-lt 2600 deutlich weniger Leistung bringen als die?



Wie viel Durchfluss du am Ende hast, kann man dir kaum genau sagen. Was ich dir sagen kan ist, das auf Comptoir-Hardware.com die DC-LT der Eisbaer gereicht hat um zwei 240mm Radis und eine Asus Posaidon zu kühlen ohne irgendwelche Temperatureprobleme. Wie hoch da genau der Durchfluss war, keine Ahnung. Ist doch am Ende auch nicht wichtig solange es von der Kühlung her reicht. 

@ Ozryel
Ich halte mich hier mal bewust raus wenn du so oder so schon mit uns in Kontakt bist. Bin kein Freund davon, wenn Dinge über Kreuz laufen, dann hat man nur Chaos. Blöd ist hier nur, du hast Farbe im Wasser, damit ist das Wasser leitend.


----------



## Ozryel (30. Juni 2016)

Mir ist das ganze natürlich erst aufgefallen, als mein PC rumgespackt hat, hängen geblieben ist und schließlih gar nicht mehr an ging.

Schon die letzten zwei Tage hat der ein wenig Mucken gemacht, aka Grafiktreiber abgeschmiert, ein Bluescreen (was ich bislang noch nie hatte) und ab und an mal Bildschirm flackern.

@Eddy: Ja ist ok. Bei der DP Ultra Seite im Shop steht was von "ist elektrisch nur äußerst gering leitfähig" auch bei den gefärbten, deshalb dachte ich, die Flüssigkeit macht keine Probleme


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Juni 2016)

DP Ultra... ja, da kannst du Glück haben. Erkennt man schlecht auf den Bildern welche Flüssigkeit das genau ist


----------



## Ozryel (30. Juni 2016)

So, hab grad mal telefoniert. Bekomme jetzt erstmal zwei von den Metall-Deckeln und hangel mich jetzt an den Garantie-Informationen auf der Webseite lang.
Aber sehr netter Kontakt und auch direkt verstanden was los ist, trotz meiner wirren Erzählung.  

Hier das ganze nochmal zur Veranschaulichung Audo-Visuell dargestellt: GPX 980 M2 Leck - YouTube


----------



## Ozryel (30. Juni 2016)

@ Eddy: Unter neue Produkte kostet der "Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655" 802€, wenn ich den normal Suche nur 112€.
Gleiche Artikelnummer etc. Irgendwas ist hier schief


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Juni 2016)

802€? Kann ein Fehler gewesen sein.


----------



## Ozryel (30. Juni 2016)

Jetzt stimmts jedenfalls


----------



## Xell951753 (1. Juli 2016)

@ Eddy  
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu den neuen Radiatoren die kommen sollen. Das Material was vor dem Radiator ist (für eine bessere Luft Verwirbelung) was ist das genau bzw. kann man das irgend wo erwerben??


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juli 2016)

@ Xell951753
Technische Details dazu werden noch nicht verraten  Da wirst du dich gedulden müssen, bis die auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Rarek (1. Juli 2016)

och man...



noch nichtmal wenns ""aus versehen"" erzählt wurde und nach 10 min. wieder weg ist, aber nach guter Gooogle manier noch zu bewundern ist?
(manche glauben ernsthaft, das nen Post löschen im Internetz was bringt...)


----------



## Xell951753 (1. Juli 2016)

Schade. 

Dann anders gefragt wird es das Material auch so zukaufen geben als Rahmen oder als Einlage für normal Radiatoren?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Juli 2016)

@Rarek
Von welchem Post redest du? Wenn was dazu gepostet worden ist, dann nicht von mir. 

@Xell951753
Ist nicht geplant. Ich bezweifle auch, dass es einzeln verkauft werden wird. Wo soll man es denn benutzen?


----------



## Rarek (1. Juli 2016)

wenn du den komment in den Klammern meinst, Eddy, dann sehe, das dieser auf die Allgemeinheit bezogen sein sollte 
z.B. versuchen viele durch löschen/offline nehmen ihrer Fehler (Beiträge, Webseitenteile, etc.) das Problem aus der Welt zu schaffen, da das Internet aber das Internet ist, wird das niemals funktionieren


----------



## Ozryel (1. Juli 2016)

So, mal ein Update von mir.
Graka 1 ist vermutlich hin und ich werde jetzt die Produkthaftpflichtversicherung von Aquatuning in Anspruch nehmen.

Für Graka 2 ist heute der Metalldeckel angekommen, an dieser Stelle Danke für den schnellen Versand.
Ich hab also den Deckel getauscht und so sah es darunter aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einmal der Deckel in Nahaufnahme, man erkennt eindeutig die Risse an den Löchern für die Schrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kandidat 1 zeigt ähnliche Risse bei genauerer Betrachtung, aber der geht so wie er ist an AQ, bzw. die Versicherung.


Noch eine Frage an Eddy: Bilder von dem Dilemma in Papierform oder irgendwie per Mail?


----------



## Ozryel (2. Juli 2016)

Scheint als hätte ich nochmal Schwein gehabt 
Nachdem ich die Karte gesäubert habe und sie bis grad eben hab trocken lassen, habe ich den originalen Luftkühler drauf gebastelt. Ich konnte der Karte tatsächlich wieder ein Bild entlocken, habe sie aber nicht eingehend getestet, da einer der Lüfter geklappert hat.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Juli 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ein bisschen Glück braucht man immer


----------



## Ozryel (5. Juli 2016)

Danke, danke
Ich werd die heut Nachmittag nochmal richtig durchtesten und Benchen um sicherzugehen, dass wirklich nichts dran ist.
Aber ich bin da zuversichtlich.
Ich hab jetzt nur das Problem, dass nach dem Zerlegen des Kühlblocks die Wäreleitpads nicht wiederverwertbar sind. Kann ich da nochmal auf euch zählen, oder soll ich mir welche bestellen?

Edit: So hab grad nochmal angerufen, die Pads gehen auch aufs Haus. 1A Kundensupport meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Juli 2016)

Anrufen erleichtert so einiges bei uns  

Hab ich eigentlich schon gesagt, dass es in ca. 4 Wochen endlich Kühler geben wird?

NexXxoS GPX: 1080, 1070 referenz Design oder seit Neustem auch Founders Edition genannt so wie Custom Modelle von Asus, Gigabyte und alle neuen Palit Modelle  Außerdem auch ein Kühler für die RX 480  

GPX-Pro:
Die GPX-Pro wird es nicht nur als AIO geben, sondern auch als Stand Alone Edition. Also ohne Schläuche, Anschlüsse und Radiator aber mit Pumpe  Das heißt, man kann z.B. mit der Eisbaer einen einfachen schnell Loop bauen inklusive Radiatorerweiterung. Die GPX-Pro wird allgemein in der Kühlleistung besser ausfallen als die normale GPX Reihe. Die integrierte Pumpe kann man immer mit benutzen, auch wenn man schon eine D5 oder DDC im Kreislauf hat, das macht rein gar nichts. Dadurch wird einfach der flow erhöht und der Wiederstand gemindert.


----------



## illousion (5. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> der Wiederstand gemindert.


 
Widerstand* 

Es gibt aber nicht zufällig noch die möglichkeit sein GPX zu nem GPX Pro umzurüsten (sprich, dass man da ne Pumpe montieren kann) oder?
Das Konstrukt sah mir anls ich es das erste Mal sah schon so aus, als wäre es dafür gemacht


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> GPX-Pro:
> Die GPX-Pro wird es nicht nur als AIO geben, sondern auch als Stand Alone Edition. Also ohne Schläuche, Anschlüsse und Radiator aber mit Pumpe  Das heißt, man kann z.B. mit der Eisbaer einen einfachen schnell Loop bauen inklusive Radiatorerweiterung. Die GPX-Pro wird allgemein in der Kühlleistung besser ausfallen als die normale GPX Reihe. Die integrierte Pumpe kann man immer mit benutzen, auch wenn man schon eine D5 oder DDC im Kreislauf hat, das macht rein gar nichts. Dadurch wird einfach der flow erhöht und der Wiederstand gemindert.


Das sind ja gute Nachrichten, dass es die GPX Pro einzeln geben wird! 
 Die Nutzung in Kombination mit einer großen Pumpe schwebte mir mit den Teilen von vorn herein vor. So kann man, ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse bei der Wahl des CPU-Kühlers eingehen zu müssen (weder technisch noch optisch), problemlos mehrere Rechner parallel an einer großen externen Wakü betreiben und eliminiert gleichzeitig elegant und wiederverwendbar die Luftkühler der Grakas. Ohne aktive eigene Pumpe je eingeschaltetem Rechner wäre das sonst etwas riskant. Außerdem sollten sich so besonders platzsparende wassergekühlte Kisten machen lassen, in denen nur noch eine GPX-Pro (die nicht mehr Platz braucht als die üblichen Graka-Luftkühler) und ein frei wählbarer CPU-Kühler installiert sein müssen. Der Rest der Kühlung kann andernorts untergebracht werden.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

Wird die Pumpe der GPX Pro am Lüfteranschluss der GPU angeschlossen oder träume ich da zuviel?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2016)

Selbst wenn die GPU fast nicht alle per PWM regeln würden, wieso sollte man das tun? o_O


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2016)

Spart Kabelsalat . Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass das vorgesehen ist - zumal die Lüfterstecker auf den Karten nicht alle der gleichen Norm entsprechen und unterschiedlich belegt sein können.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2016)

die Stecker auf ner GraKa fügen sich ner Norm?
wenn, dann keine mir bekannte 
(außer noch der Norm, dass der Hersteller immer die gleiche belegung nimmt bei sich selbst)


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2016)

Sorry - da fehlte natürlich ein "nicht". Die Stecker die verwendet werden sind in der Regel alles Normstecker - aber eben fast so viele verschiedene wie es Steckernormen in diesem Größenbereich gibt.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

Mir sind auf aktuellen GPUs nur gleiche Stecker begegnet.
Theoretisch könnte man von dem die 12v Abgreifen für die Pumpe und das PWM Signal für die Steuerung der Lüfter vom Radiator nutzen.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2016)

Wie viele verscheiden aktuelle Grakas hattest und in letzter Zeit in der Hand und dahingehend geprüft? 

Nein, da ist schon einiges an verschiedenen Steckern und Steckerbelegungen im Umlauf. Zwar nutzen mache Anbieter auf der Mehrheit ihrer Karten gleiche Stecker aber selbst innerhalb des Sortiment einzelner Anbieter kommen durchaus immer wieder unterschiedliche Lüfterstecker auf Grakas vor. Hab hier selber Beispiele dafür vorliegen (in dem Fall versch. Grakas von KFA² und HIS und EVGA - wobei letztere nicht mehr als aktuelle Graka bezeichnet werden kann).


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2016)

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das die 980 SC, die 390 PCS+, die 660ti Windforce 2X und die 7950 Twin Frozr den gleichen Stecker haben.
Aber evtl. irre ich mich da auch.
Die XFX HD4870 hat aber auf alle Fälle einen anderen.


----------



## Rarek (6. Juli 2016)

und selbst wenn sie einen genormten Stecker + Buchse verwenden, heißt das noch lange nicht, das diese auch gleich belegt sein müssen 

sieht man aber auch beo den nüblichen 4 pin PWM Lüftern, welche man sonst noch so im Gehäuse verbaut
die fügen sich bei der Anschlussreihenfolge an der Narbe auch keinem Muster unter den verschiedenen Herstellern, einzig am Stecker zum Mainboard greift ne Norm


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Juli 2016)

Schafft es die Pumpe der GPX-Pro denn eigentlich einen kompletten Loop, also CPU Kühler + AGB + Radiator zu stemmen? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wird die Pumpe der GPX Pro am Lüfteranschluss der GPU angeschlossen oder träume ich da zuviel?



Da träumst du leider ein bisschen viel. Es wäre auch fatal die Pumpe über die Grafikkarte steuern zu lassen. Stell dir mal eine Karte vor die im Idle die Lüfter abschaltet 



the_leon schrieb:


> Mir sind auf aktuellen GPUs nur gleiche Stecker begegnet.
> Theoretisch könnte man von dem die 12v Abgreifen für die Pumpe und das PWM Signal für die Steuerung der Lüfter vom Radiator nutzen.



Ich kann dir versichern, es gibt sehr sehr viele Karten auch aktuelle die noch 2-Pin Stecker verwenden oder sonstige Lösungen die auch nicht PWM gesteuert sind. Sich darauf zu verlassen wäre fatal. Solange es hier keine echte einheitliche Regelung gibt, wird jeder Hersteller mit Verstand darauf verzichten wollen. 

@ -H1N1-
Die GPX-Pro hat die selbe Pumpen kontruktion verbaut wie die kommende Be Quiet! AIO  Ja, die schafft einen kleinen Loop. Die Leistung entspricht der Leistung der Eisbaer Pumpe.


----------



## Ozryel (6. Juli 2016)

So, heute sind auch schon die Wärmeleitpads angekommen.
back in business


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ -H1N1-
> Die GPX-Pro hat die selbe Pumpen kontruktion verbaut wie die kommende Be Quiet! AIO  Ja, die schafft einen kleinen Loop. Die Leistung entspricht der Leistung der Eisbaer Pumpe.



Kann man denn auch schon etwas zur Lautstärke sagen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2016)

Leiser als die Eisbaer  So ganz grob würde ich sagen... unter dem Niveau der Eisbaer wenn die auf 7V läuft.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

Puuh, das macht die Entscheidung natürlich um einiges schwerer....Eine Eisbaer oder einen GPX-Pro


----------



## IssaP (7. Juli 2016)

Wieso nicht beides? 
Dann könntest du die Drehzahl der Eisbear noch drosseln und hättest trotzdem genug Durchfluss.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

Ne sorry, dann lieber richtig (also komplett custom) .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2016)

Das soll doch alles in das M1 case, richtig? 

GPX-Pro + kommender CPU Alphacool Kühler und alles an einem Radi. Ausgleichsbehälter bräuchte man noch, aber frag mich jetzt nicht wie und wo. Eventuell außen und hinten? Oder oben drauf?


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juli 2016)

AGB kommt hinten dran  (liegt auch schon bereit).

http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/news/2013-02-17/ncase3.jpg

Bis jetzt fehlt mir nur der Eisbaer, um endlich umzubauen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2016)

Montag soll der Container hier sein, dann wird es noch ein paar Tage dauern, eventuell, mit etwas Glück kannst du den Eisbaer Solo schon nächstes Wochenende haben


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2016)

Der AGB is ja süß 

Ich überlege aber aktuell auch was bei meinem Compact Splash machen soll.
Kleiner AGB+Eisbär oder DDC mit kleinem Aufsatzagb


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Juli 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Puuh, das macht die Entscheidung natürlich um einiges schwerer....Eine Eisbaer oder einen GPX-Pro



Für deinen kleinen Kreislauf aus CPU, GPU und 240mm Radiator wird die Eisbaer Solo @7V reichen und du kannst dich bei der GPU für einen Fullcover von Aquacomputer oder Watercool entscheiden. Das wäre meine Wahl. Falls du aber sowieso auf einen GPU-Kühler von Alphacool setzen möchtest, bietet sich die GPX-Pro Kühler/Kombi an, weil du sie als Solovariante ohne Radi, Schläuche etc. zusammen mit einem Alphacool Grafikkartenkühler einsetzen würdest. Bei dieser Kombi hättest du am Mainboard durch einen x-beliebigen, gegenüber der Eisbaer flacheren CPU-Wasserkühler für die Verlegung der Kabel und der Schläuche mehr Platz zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juli 2016)

Einen GPU Kühler sollte er schon haben, zumindest hab ihm mal einen verkauft


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Leiser als die Eisbaer  So ganz grob würde ich sagen... unter dem Niveau der Eisbaer wenn die auf 7V läuft.



Das ließt sich ja sehr angenehm, aber wenn dem so ist, dürfte sie auf Nenndrehzahl auch noch etwas schwächer als die DC-LT 2400 des Bären sein? Gibt´s denn vllt. schon eine Angabe zur max. Förderhöhe der GPX Pro Einheit? Auch die Nenndrehzahl der Pumpe wäre interessant, obwohl diese für sich genommen nicht viel aussagt. Für meine Zwecke würde voraussichtlich schon ein kleiner Schwungkreisel reichen, der der Strömung ein bisschen Zusatzenergie gibt, aber wenn sie leise wäre und trotzdem bisschen was bewegen kann, wäre das natürlich grundsätzlich kein Schaden. Bin gespannt auf die Solo-Einheit und auch darauf für welche Karten es passende Kühlkörper geben wird. Neben HighEnd-Karten und evtl. RX 480 Modellen würde sich sicher auch die GTX 1060 als Kandidat anbieten (wobei das lose Stecker-Gebammel bei deren Founders Edition für einen derartigen Wasserkühler u. U. nicht ganz das Wahre ist...).


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juli 2016)

DC-LT 2600


----------



## illousion (7. Juli 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das ließt sich ja sehr angenehm, aber wenn dem so ist, dürfte sie auf Nenndrehzahl auch noch etwas schwächer als die DC-LT 2400 des Bären sein? Gibt´s denn vllt. schon eine Angabe zur max. Förderhöhe der GPX Pro Einheit? Auch die Nenndrehzahl der Pumpe wäre interessant, obwohl diese für sich genommen nicht viel aussagt. Für meine Zwecke würde voraussichtlich schon ein kleiner Schwungkreisel reichen, der der Strömung ein bisschen Zusatzenergie gibt, aber wenn sie leise wäre und trotzdem bisschen was bewegen kann, wäre das natürlich grundsätzlich kein Schaden. Bin gespannt auf die Solo-Einheit und auch darauf für welche Karten es passende Kühlkörper geben wird. Neben HighEnd-Karten und evtl. RX 480 Modellen würde sich sicher auch die GTX 1060 als Kandidat anbieten (wobei das lose Stecker-Gebammel bei deren Founders Edition für einen derartigen Wasserkühler u. U. nicht ganz das Wahre ist...).



Ist in der Eisbär nciht ne DC-LT 2600? :o

Edit: oh, 10 min zu spät, RIP


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Juli 2016)

Mag sein - es ist halt eine langsame DC-LT. Die 200 RPM werden das Kraut nicht fett machen. Mir geht´s um den Unterschied der beiden Pumpen.


----------



## Ozryel (7. Juli 2016)

Wohl doch zu früh gefreut 
Gestern lief sie wie ne eins und heute wieder alles fürn Arsch
Rekt - YouTube

Jetzt hab ich die Schnauze voll von meinem hin und her. Sorry Aquatuning, aber den Case muss ich wieder aufmachen


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Juli 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Einen GPU Kühler sollte er schon haben, zumindest hab ihm mal einen verkauft


👍 Leider kommt der gar nicht mehr zum Einsatz, da GPU Wechsel [emoji6] (unvernünftig wie man ist). Mir wäre die leiseste Variante am wichtigsten, also Eisbaer oder GPX-Pro. 

edit: Okay, das Argument mit dem Platz ist in dem Case natürlich auch wichtig. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juli 2016)

@VJoe2max
Genaue technische Daten verrate ich aktuell noch nicht. Sie ist aber nicht schwächer als die Pumpe in der Eisbaer. Die geringere Lautstärke wird hier nicht durch eine geringere Drehzahl erreicht, sondern durch das saugende Prinzip und wie das Wasser zur Pumpe gelangt und wo es dann weiter hin strömt. 

@Alle
Die Eisbaer hat exakt vollgende Pumpe verbaut: DC-LT 2600 Ceramic Ultra low noise
Das ist keine 2400 die noch auf dem alten Design basiert und auch keine 3600 

@ -H1N1-
Ich würde definitiv die GPX-Pro nehmen. Einmal wegen dem Platz, einmal weil sie noch leiser ist und ich finde sie einfach deutlich schicker als ein normaler GPX Kühler. 

@Ozryel
Das sieht in der Tat nach einer Grafikkarte aus die hinüber ist. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Juli 2016)

Okay Eddy, dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Ich warte auf die GPX-Pro. Wann wird dieser verfügbar sein für die GTX 1070?


----------



## illousion (8. Juli 2016)

Und wann für verschiedene 970 varianten?


----------



## Reaper1980 (8. Juli 2016)

Wird es die Eisbaer nur direkt bei Alphacool geben oder auch in anderen online shops??


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2016)

auch woanders, ich meine das hat der Eddy hier schonmal gepostet


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juli 2016)

Verhalten sich die 140mm Lüfter der Eisbaer 280 genauso wie die 120mm Lüfter der Eisbaer 240?


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2016)

Was meinst du mit Verhalten?
Etwas anders dürften die schon sein. Vor allem da sie nicht per PWM geregelt werden. Durch das durcheinander bei den PWM Spezis haben die Eisbaer 12 teilweise ein eingeschränkten Drehzahlbereich. Außerdem ist es durchaus möglich, dass ein Teil der Nebengeräusche durch die PWM Steuerung kommt. Denke nämlich nicht das die Eiswind 12 maßnahmen zur Glättung des Pulses implementiert haben. Bin da sogar recht optimistisch da mich das Geräusch der Eiswind 12 an die Venturi HP erinnerte, bei denen auch nicht das Lager dafür verantwortlich ist.
Mit maximal 1100 RPM sollte sich das Luftgeräusch eigentlich auch in Grenzen halten.

Genaues wird man aber erst bei release Erfahren da glaub ich niemand die 280er Variante testet.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juli 2016)

illousion schrieb:


> Und wann für verschiedene 970 varianten?



Die GPX-Pro? Wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht für GTX 9XX Karten. Es werden aktuell ausschließlich Kühelr für die neuen Modelle gefertigt. RX 480, 1070, 1080 und 1060. Custom Designs von Gigabyte, Asus ect. sind auch in der Mache. Und nächstes Jahr kommen weitere neue Karten, darauf leigt der Focus. Wenn Luft sein sollte, kann es "vielleicht" auch noch das eine oder andere Modell für ältere Karten geben, aber das hat keine Priorität. So ein Kühlerdesign zu entwerfen kostet ja auch recht viel Zeit. Denn GPX-Pro sind sich auf dem ersten Blick sehr ähnlich, unterscheiden sich aber teilweise erheblich im Aufbau und Konstruktion. Das fängt schon damit an, das bei der GPX-Pro einige WLP Pads ganz wegfallen und andere "deutlich" dünner sein werden. Dazu ist die Backplate mit dem vorderen Kühler mit WLP verbunden um die Wärme gleichmäßiger zu verteilen und abtransportieren zu können. Der Wasserführende Part ist auch größer als bei der GPX, man kann also auch nicht einfach den Solo Block tauschen. Die sind untereinander nicht kompatibel. 

@Reaper1980
Natürlich wird es die Eisbaer in diversen Shops geben. 

@ Lios Nudin
Die 140mm sind 3-Pin Lüfter keine PWM und die lassen sich einfach per Spannung regeln. Die Daten kannst du ja hier sehen: Eisbaer - Technische Daten | Alphacool



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Okay Eddy, dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Ich warte auf die GPX-Pro. Wann wird dieser verfügbar sein für die GTX 1070?


In etwa 4-5 Wochen werden Kühler für die 1070/1080 und die RX 480 verfügbar sein. Eventuell auch schon für einige Custom Designs, bin mir noch nicht sicher ob die schnell genug produziert werden können für die geplante Lieferung.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Juli 2016)

Alles klar Eddy, dann warte ich mal so lang ganz geduldig .  Sobald Du irgendwelche Info´s zum GPX-Pro hast, immer her damit . Ich möchte hiermit schon mal einen bestellen für eine Referenz 1070 .


----------



## illousion (9. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die GPX-Pro? Wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht für GTX 9XX Karten. Es werden aktuell ausschließlich Kühelr für die neuen Modelle gefertigt. RX 480, 1070, 1080 und 1060. Custom Designs von Gigabyte, Asus ect. sind auch in der Mache. Und nächstes Jahr kommen weitere neue Karten, darauf leigt der Focus. Wenn Luft sein sollte, kann es "vielleicht" auch noch das eine oder andere Modell für ältere Karten geben, aber das hat keine Priorität. So ein Kühlerdesign zu entwerfen kostet ja auch recht viel Zeit. Denn GPX-Pro sind sich auf dem ersten Blick sehr ähnlich, unterscheiden sich aber teilweise erheblich im Aufbau und Konstruktion. Das fängt schon damit an, das bei der GPX-Pro einige WLP Pads ganz wegfallen und andere "deutlich" dünner sein werden. Dazu ist die Backplate mit dem vorderen Kühler mit WLP verbunden um die Wärme gleichmäßiger zu verteilen und abtransportieren zu können. Der Wasserführende Part ist auch größer als bei der GPX, man kann also auch nicht einfach den Solo Block tauschen. Die sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.
> 
> @Reaper1980
> Natürlich wird es die Eisbaer in diversen Shops geben.
> ...



Sind die Wasserkühler an sich (ohne die Kühlrippen) nicht alle gleich? Oder gibt es da unterschiede zwischen alten modellen und der GPX pro? (ansonsten könnte man ja theoretisch ein Aufrüstkit anbieten)


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juli 2016)

Hat er doch schon gesagt, dass die nicht kompatibel sind . Die GPX Pro wird etwas größer und eher quadratisch als rechteckig. Zudem ist die Bodenplatte des Kühlers nicht mehr im 45°-Winkel zur Kartenkante ausgerichtet, sondern orientiert sich an dieser, damit z. B. auch direkt neben dem DIE liegender HBM-Speicher komplett von der Kühler-Bodenplatte abgedeckt werden kann. Sieht man aber eigentlich recht gut auf den bereits bekannten Fotos des Prototypen - zumindest wenn es bezüglich der grundlegenden Abmessungen und dem äußeren Aufbau bei dem geblieben ist, was der Prototypentest bei tomshardware damals ans Tageslicht brachte.


----------



## illousion (9. Juli 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon gesagt, dass die nicht kompatibel sind . Die GPX Pro wird etwas größer und eher quadratisch als rechteckig. Zudem ist die Bodenplatte des Kühlers nicht mehr im 45°-Winkel zur Kartenkante ausgerichtet, sondern orientiert sich an dieser, damit z. B. auch direkt neben dem DIE liegender HBM-Speicher komplett von der Kühler-Bodenplatte abgedeckt werden kann. Sieht man aber eigentlich recht gut auf den bereits bekannten Fotos des Prototypen - zumindest wenn es bezüglich der grundlegenden Abmessungen und dem äußeren Aufbau bei dem geblieben ist, was der Prototypentest bei tomshardware damals ans Tageslicht brachte.



Ups, das ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen :c

Naja danke für die Auskunft


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

@illousion
VJoe2max hat es schon richtig gesagt. Die Unterschiede gehen aber noch weiter. Zum einen fallen auf der Rückseite alle WLP Pads bei der GPX-Pro 1mm dünner aus, zum anderen werden auf der Seite der GPU nahezu alle WLP Pads wegfallen, außer auf den Spannungswandlern, da kommt nur ein sehr dünnes WLP Pad drauf. Dadurch ist die GPX-Pro generell der bessere Kühler. 
Auch wenn auf dem ersten Blick nur wenig Unterschiede zwischen GPX und dem Eiswolf GPX-Pro zu sehen sind, sie sind dennoch ziemlich groß.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2016)

Jetzt wissen wir wie der GPX Pro in der "Eis" Familie heißt


----------



## keks4 (12. Juli 2016)

Wird es auch eine GPX pro Version ohne Pumpe geben? Meine D5 schaffts ganz gut alleine, da will ich nicht unbedingt eine Zusätzliche Potentielle  Lärmquelle im Case


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir wie der GPX Pro in der "Eis" Familie heißt



Der Name war noch nicht fix gewesen, das haben wir erst letzte Woche fix gemacht  Aber Eiswolf ist definitiv der endgültige Name. 

@keks4
Nein, zumal die D5 auf Stufe 1 lauter ist als die GPX-Pro auf 12V. Ich hab selbst eine D5 zu Hause und freue mich schon auf die Alphacool eigene D5 (selbst entwickelt) die auf Stufe 3 stärker aber leiser als eine klassische D5 ist. Und sie passt sogar in jede klassische D5 Halterung 
Aber um abschließend deine Frage zu beantworten, den Eiswolf GPX-Pro wird es nicht ohne Pumpe geben. Du kannst die Pumpe ja aus lassen. Ein Nachteil hast du nicht, aber es macht nicht unbedingt Sinn.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Juli 2016)

Warte warte warte.......Die GPX-Pro ist leiser als eine D5 auf Stufe 1 und hat genug Leistung, um einen normalen Kreislauf zu bedienen?!? Das glaube ich erst, wenn Sie in meinem Rechner ist .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

Eisbaeren sind da  Eventuell gehen die heute sogar noch online, sprich, der Versand kann starten  Nur die Solo ist hier noch nicht gelistet, kommt diese Woche aber auch noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ozryel (12. Juli 2016)

@Eddy:
Ist meine Mail bei euch angekommen und so in Ordnung?
Habe keinerlei Rückmeldung dazu erhalten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

@Ozryel
Kann ich nur nachschauen, wenn du mir mal deine Mailadresse von der aus es abging schickst. Ansonsten habe ich mit den Mails eigentlich nichts am Hut, kann aber so einsehen ob sie schon bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Ozryel (12. Juli 2016)

Kommt per PN


----------



## Huggy2Bear (12. Juli 2016)

habe schon bestellt juhu


----------



## RaidRazer (12. Juli 2016)

Hab mir die Eisbär 280 soeben bestellt.

Hab da noch ein paar Fragen für die Zukunft wenn ich eine Grafikkarte in den Kreislauf einbinden will.

-Wieviel Schnellkupplung werden benötigt? Reicht eine hiervon? Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Schnellverschlusse | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool

-Ist dies hier der selbe Schlauch wie bei der Eisbär? Ich Alphacool Knickschutzfeder mit Schlauch einzeln 11mm (320mm Lang) - black matt | Zubehor | Schlauche | Shop | Alphacool und passen diese Anschraubtüllen 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - black matt | Anschlusse 11/8 | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool

-Wird es einen AIO Kühler für die RX 480 im Referenzdesign geben welcher bereits mit Schnellkupplungen ausgestattet ist und in den Kreislauf der  Eisbär eingebunden werden kann?

Bin auf dem Gebiet Wasserkühlung noch absoluter Neuling. Bitte um Rücksicht 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juli 2016)

@ Ozryel
Hab ich erhalten. Da wirst du dich noch ein bisschen gedulden müssen, eine Antwort kommt aber noch in jedem Fall. 

@RaidRazer
- Genau, es reicht eine davon.
- Richtige Knickschutzfeder und richtiger Anschluss. Du kannst jeden x-beliebigen Anschluss für 11/8er Schläuche nehmen. 
- Eiswolf GPX-Pro wird es auch für die RX 480 geben. Die Eiswolf wird es ohne Schläuche, Radiator und Anschlüsse geben, später folgt eine AIO Version mit zwei Schnellverschlüssen, Radiator und eben dem Rest. Das heißt, du wirst mit bei den ersten Modellen Schläuche, Anschlüsse ect. extra kaufen und einbinden müssen. Das ist aber keine große Sache. Oder eben warten, bis die AIO Version kommt, die kannst du dann einfach mit der Eisbaer zusammen stecken.


----------



## Ozryel (13. Juli 2016)

@Eddy: Danke
Ein "Ist angekommen, wird bearbeitet" wäre ja schonmal ausreichend


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Juli 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Wann kann man den mit der AIO Version für die RX 480 rechnen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (13. Juli 2016)

soon™


bzw. warum warteste nicht einfach und freust dich wenn sie angekündigt wird, denn ich glaube noch weiß fast keiner, wann genau die 480'er Version kommt


----------



## Huggy2Bear (13. Juli 2016)

Also Bestätigungs Mail habe ich instand bekommen


----------



## RaidRazer (13. Juli 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> soon™
> 
> 
> bzw. warum warteste nicht einfach und freust dich wenn sie angekündigt wird, denn ich glaube noch weiß fast keiner, wann genau die 480'er Version kommt


Leider habe ich die Angewohnheit ungeduldig zu sein. Wenn die AIO Version in den nächsten Wochen verfügbar ist würde ich warten. Wenn nicht werde ich nach einer Alternativen Lösung Ausschau halten.

@Eddy

Hab in der Montageanleitung der Eisbär ein Interessantes Kit gesehen. Wird es dieses geben und wenn ja wann? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juli 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> @Eddy: Danke
> Ein "Ist angekommen, wird bearbeitet" wäre ja schonmal ausreichend



Das gibt es beim Ticket System, nicht bei direktem Mailverkehr. Das würde mich persönlich auch unglaublich nerven, wenn ich nach jeder Mail eine Bestätigung bekomme. Noch mehr Müll für den Mailordner. Der eine wll es den anderen nervt es. Wieder so eine Sache wo man es keinem recht machen kann. 

@ RaidRazer
Eiswolf Solo für die 1080, 1070, RX480 und auch Custom Designs wird es in grob 4 Wochen geben. Die AIO wird etwa 2-3 Wochen länger brauchen. Auch Kühler für die 1060 sind in der Mache. 

Das Kit wird es spätestens zum Start der Eiswolf geben. Es werden auch später - nach unserem Umzug - langsam aber sicher auch andere Vorbefüllte Teile geben wie z.B. Radiatoren ect. die man dann auch über diese Schnellkupplungen miteinander leicht verbinden kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

Die Solo ist jetzt auch verfügbar:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## keks4 (15. Juli 2016)

Hier war doch in den letzten Tagen mal von einer " D5 by Alphacool" oder wie auch immer die Rede, kannst du in etwa sagen wann die erscheint?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe handelt es sich nicht um eine weitere D5 Variante, sondern nur um etwas was von den Abmessungen bezüglich der Nutzbarkeit in D5-Deckeln kompatibel ist, aber mit kürzerem Statorgehäuse. Auf das technische Alleinstellungsmerkmal der D5 und anderer Pumpen aus gleichem Hause, nämlich das selbstnachstellende sphärische Laing-Lager, wird man dabei aber verzichten müssen, wenn es wirklich eine Eigenentwicklung von Alphacool ist, denn die zugehörigen Patente sind nach wie vor in Kraft - auch wenn sie inzwischen nicht mehr von Laing, sondern von Xylem gehalten werden (Xylem ist der Mutterkonzern von Lowara worin wiederum Laing aufgegangen ist).


----------



## sh4sta (17. Juli 2016)

Wie siehts denn mit den Alphacool Wasserkühlern für die GTX1080 aus? Wann kommt denn da was und für welche Varianten? (ich glaube Eddy hatte hier in dem Thread schon was dazu geschrieben...aber soviele Seiten...^^). 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Juli 2016)

@D5 by Alphacool
Es ist eine selbst entwickelte und produzierte Pumpe die aber zu den Neusten D5 Halterungen kompatibel ist. Sie wird außen mit Aluminium verkleidet sein für eine schickere Optik (eventuell auch in weiteren Farben), sie wird ca. 1cm kürzer ausfallen und insgesamt stärker sein. Die PWM Versionen werden mit der aktuellsten PWM Spezifikation kompatibel sein. Also alle D5 PWM Pumpen die jetzt an bestimmten Boards Probleme machen und durch die Alphacool D5 getauscht werden, haben dann kein Problem mehr. Sie wird auch leiser sein. Mehr Infos gibt es erstmal nicht 

@sh4sta
In etwa 4 Wochen gibt es die GPX und Eiswolf GPX-Pro für die 1080 und 1070 Referenz. Dazu noch einige custom Modelle wie die Asus Strix 1070, die Gigabyte G1 1080, eventuell alle Palit Modelle und eventuell auch direkt schon eine GPX und Eiswolf GPX-Pro für die RX 480. Abgesehen von dem Referenzdesign.... ist alles andere nicht garantiert.


----------



## Rarek (18. Juli 2016)

gilt für die GPX Kühler eigentlich auch noch das "schick sie ein und kriege den ersten Kühler frei" Angebot?


----------



## Reap (18. Juli 2016)

Na da freue ich mich doch diesen Winter mir eine Eisbaer zuzulegen (hoffentlich passt die 280er in das Maker 5). Und wenn bei eurem Eiswolf alles gut verläuft und zur 1080ti dann passendes Zubehör kommt wird das Ganze noch erweitert im kommenden Jahr


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Juli 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> gilt für die GPX Kühler eigentlich auch noch das "schick sie ein und kriege den ersten Kühler frei" Angebot?



Aber Sicher. Auf Anfrage auch für einen Eiswolf GPX-Pro soweit mir bekannt. Da aber nur für ausgesuchte Karten, also alles was jetzt neu kommt. 


@ Reap
Warum sollte es nicht gut laufen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Juli 2016)

Reap schrieb:


> Na da freue ich mich doch diesen Winter mir eine Eisbaer zuzulegen (hoffentlich passt die 280er in das Maker 5). Und wenn bei eurem Eiswolf alles gut verläuft und zur 1080ti dann passendes Zubehör kommt wird das Ganze noch erweitert im kommenden Jahr



Der passt wunderbar oben rein. Ich hab den Radiator der Eisbear 280 oben drin im Mastercase Pro 5.


----------



## Skaugen (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

können wir eigentlich mit einem Eiszapfen-Schnellkupplungsset mit Schottverschraubung rechnen?
Das wäre genau das, was ich gebrauchen könnte


----------



## Reap (18. Juli 2016)

@Eddy@Aquatuning, falls die Eiswolf AIO für 1070/1080/480 gut genug läuft, um passende für die 1080ti zu produzieren (da für meine 980ti ja nichts kommen wird). 

@DaBlackSheep, super, das höre ich doch gerne. Verstehen wir uns aber richtig? Nicht nur von innen an der Oberseite festgeschraubt, sondern in der "Vorrichtung"?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Juli 2016)

@Skaugen
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, aktuell wäre mir dahingehen nichts bekannt. Aber das mich das aktuell recht viele Fragen, werden ich mal Chefe auf die Füße treten wenn er mit seiner Familie aus seinem Sommerurlaub zurück ist 

@Reap
Eigentlich machen wir uns überhaupt keinen Sorgen ob die Eiswolf laufen wird oder nicht. Wir sind uns da völlig sicher, dass sie laufen wird  Zumal die Eiswolf ja nicht nur als AIO sondern auch als High End Kühler separat verkauft werden wird


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Juli 2016)

Sind schon grobe Preise für den Eiswolf bekannt?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Juli 2016)

Jaein.... fix Preise nicht, aber es wird sich im Rahmen um die 150€ bewegen.


----------



## Rarek (19. Juli 2016)

150€ Eiswolf mit 240'er Radi?

wenn ja tönt das ja schonmal gut


----------



## the_leon (19. Juli 2016)

Ich glaub eher 150€ ohne Radi...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Juli 2016)

Äh, nein, das war schon mit Radi gemeint. Ohne Radi eventuell so 120-130€. Aber nagelt mich jetzt nicht ganz fest. Allgemein wird das aber nicht überteuert sein, war es bei Alphacool ja noch nie, oder?


----------



## Rarek (19. Juli 2016)

weil sowas böte sich ja bei mir geradezu an, da (wenn ich mich nicht versah) sie 2 Schnellkupplungen hat
bei mir bleibt momentan nur die Montage außen auf dem Deckel übrig, da mein HR-02 zu Fett ist 
bräuchte nur 50cm lange Schläuche...


----------



## Wokwurst (20. Juli 2016)

Mal eine blöde Frage (bin kein Wasserfreak) - kann ich mir jetzt nicht die Eisbär holen und mittels den Schnellverschlüssen und zusätzlichen Schläuchen sowie einem GPX Nexxos Kühler M14 für meine Graka (KFA2 GTX 980 HOF) die Grafikkarte schon jetzt ins System einbinden? Für was brauche ich dann noch die Eiswolf?

Finde es schon ärmlich, dass Alphacool die GTX 9XX-Serie nicht mehr berücksichtigt.


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2016)

Ja kannst du.
du brauchst du die Schläuche und die Schnellkupplung und kannst dann die GPU mit einbinden.

Das Alphacool GTX 9XX nicht mehr berücksichtigt ist verständlich.
980 und 970 sind fast 2 Jahre alt, das ist Schnee von Gestern :jaja:
die 960 ist von der Wärmeentwicklung nicht so brutal dass sich eine Wakü lohnt.  
Und die Enthusiasten mit 980ti und titan x die immer das neueste vom neuen brauchen haben eh schon ne 1080 gekauft...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Juli 2016)

@Rarek
Eisbaer wie auch Eiswolf GPX-Pro wird es ja auch als Solo geben, da kannst du ja dann einfach ein kleines AGB, Schläuche und Radiatoren nach Wunsch dazu kaufen. 

@ Wokwurst
Richtig, du kannst die Eisbaer kaufen und dann einfach erweitern. Aber warte noch 2-3 Tage, dann gibt es ein Extension Set. Das besteht aus zwei 30cm Schläuchen mit jeweils einem 90° Anschluss und jeweils einem Teil des Schnellverschlusses den du benötigst und einer 250ml großen Spritzflasche. Dazu noch den Grafikkarten Kühler und die Eisbaer und du hast alles was du brauchst 

Das die GTX 9XX nicht berücksichtigt werden liegt schlichtweg daran, dass es zu viele neue Karten gibt die in der Mache sind. Wie immer werden wir fast alle Custom Designs abdecken. Und alle mit GTX 9XX die eine Wakü haben wollen, haben sie bereits. Außerdem kann man immer noch auf die GPX Reihe zurückgreifen. Nur 2 Jahre alte Karten weiter zu bedienen, macht keinen Sinn. 

@the_leon
Du würdest dich wundern, Wasserkühler für die GTX 960 liefen sehr gut, sogar für die GTX 750/Ti wurden erstaunlich viele Kühler gekauft, auch wenn es hier nun wirklich keinen echten Sinn macht. Kühler für AMD Karten laufen erstaunlich schlecht, aber generell. Scheint fast so, als würden die Waküfans noch mehr auf nVidia setzen wie es Gamer im allgemeinen tun (siehe Marktanteile Retail Karten).


----------



## Rarek (20. Juli 2016)

wird aber warscheinlich teurer als fertig 
150€ sind schon viel für mir...


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning;8350191 @the_leon Du würdest dich wundern schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, du musst nur bedenken, ihr seid quasi weltweit die einzigen die für fast alle 960 customs Kühler haben. Da muss man wenn man ne Wakü will auf Alphacool setzten   Bei den großen Karten gibt es dann auch EK, BP und co. die haben weltweit schon etwas mitzureden


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Juli 2016)

@Rarek
warte erstmal ab was es am Ende wirklich kosten wird. Aber ja, Wasserkühlung ist schon eine teurere Angelegenheit.

@the_leon
Ja, da hast du schon recht, aber es hätte auch bei uns keiner gedacht, dass es z.B. für GTX 750 Karten eine echte Nachfrage gibt. Wir wissen recht genau wie viel EK und Co verkaufen wo und wie sie produzieren, was sie Umsetzen, wer die direkten Partner sind ect. Das weiß EK und Co auch sicherlich über uns.  
Dennoch erlebt man hier und da Produkte die eher als..... naja, machen wir, aber ernsthaft vertreiben wohl eher weniger.... deklariert sind un dann rennen wie verrückt.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juli 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> wird aber warscheinlich teurer als fertig
> 150€ sind schon viel für mir...



Ich finde das extrem günstig, vlt hast du da falsche Vorstellungen. Schau doch mal was gängige "Wasserblöcke" für GPUs kosten. Da bezahlt man nur für den Kühler 90-130€. Ein 240er Radi kostet auch 50€...eigentlich wird ne Menge gesparrt!


----------



## Rarek (21. Juli 2016)

richtig, wird auch, aber dennoch kann ich wirtschaftlich keine 600€ für ne Wasserkühlung ausgeben...

selbst die 30€ Luftkühler sind schon zuviel für mein Konto


----------



## the_leon (21. Juli 2016)

Dann brauchst du auch nicht planen.

Custom Wasserkühlung würde ich unter 500€ gar nicht zum überlegen anfangen


----------



## Rarek (21. Juli 2016)

deswegen gucke ich ja auch auf AiO's und nicht auf ne Custom (abseits der Fertigpakete von AC)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Juli 2016)

Naja, wenn einem die Optik nicht ganz so wichtig ist, kann man auch unter 500€ eine Custom Lösung bauen, sogar unter 400€. Aber meist will man ja bei einer Custom Wakü zeigen was man hat, dann wird es teurer.

@Rarek
Bevor ich mich jetzt zurück wühle, was genau für eine CPU und Grafikkarte soll den bei dir gekühlt werden und für welche Radiatoren hast du Platz und was ist dein maximales Budget, das du für die Kühlung beider Teile ausgeben möchtest? Vielleicht finden wir ja eine schicke Lösung für dich.


----------



## Rarek (21. Juli 2016)

ein FX 8350 mit ungefähr 150W
eine 390X mit maximal 300W, kann es aber nicht genau sagen (ist ne G1 von Gigabyte)
Platz hätte ich momentan gar keinen, aber könnte mein Gehäuse auf nen Triple Radi auf dem Deckel umrüsten (ist nen Sharkoon T28)

Geld könnte ich maximal 300 bis schmerzlich 400 darbieten
wobei es in meinem Falle um die Kühlung geht statt um schick




außerdem sei noch gesagt, dass beide Komponenten voll ausgelastet werden (boinc) solange der PC an ist


----------



## Scubaman (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

kann man diesen GPU Kühler:

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X / GTX 980 Ti M01 - mit Backplate 

mit in die Eisbaer AiO einbinden? Wenn ja, was braucht man dazu? Reicht die Kühlleistung einer Eisbaer 280 für einen 4790K (alle Kerne auf 4,4GHz) und eine 980Ti (EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ 6GB GDDR5)? Oder braucht man einen weiteren Radiator?

Bin leider etwas unbedarft, was Wasserkühlungen betrifft...

Danke für Antworten im Voraus!


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Kann mal jemand bitte alle Grafikkarten auflisten für die ein Eiswolf erscheinen wird? 
Denn dann fällt mir auch die Auswahl der Karte einfacher wenn ich weiß für welche ein Eiswolf raus kommt ^^


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Juli 2016)

@ scubaman
Den Kühler kannst du mit einbinden. Brauchst 
Sowashttp://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/anschluesse/schnellkupplungen/20209/alphacool-hf-schnellverschlusskupplungsset-g1/4-ig-chrome

Und der 280er alleine wird nicht c.
Nimm soviel Radiatoren wie passen.


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (21. Juli 2016)

ich denke mal alle Highend und eventuell handerlesene Midrange Karten 
sprich RX 480, GTX 1080 und eventuell noch die RX 470 und die GTX 1070/60

für AMD's Karten habe ich nur einen unterhalb der x70 gesehen (260X) und bei NV garkeine für die x60 und x50 Karten (die 700'er Reihe mal außen vor)


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juli 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich denke mal alle Highend und eventuell handerlesene Midrange Karten
> sprich RX 480, GTX 1080 und eventuell noch die RX 470 und die GTX 1070/60
> 
> für AMD's Karten habe ich nur einen unterhalb der x70 gesehen (260X) und bei NV garkeine für die x60 und x50 Karten (die 700'er Reihe mal außen vor)


Die 1080 soll Mittelklasss sein?

Also wenn für die RX480 Referenz ein Eiswolf kommt dann steht ja quasi fest welche Karte ich mir koppe.


----------



## Rarek (21. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Die 1080 soll Mittelklasss sein?
> 
> Also wenn für die RX480 Referenz ein Eiswolf kommt dann steht ja quasi fest welche Karte ich mir koppe.


wo hab ich geschrieben, dass die 1080 Mittelklasse sein soll?


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juli 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> wo hab ich geschrieben, dass die 1080 Mittelklasse sein soll?


"ich denke mal alle Highend und eventuell handerlesene Midrange Karten
sprich RX 480, GTX 1080 und eventuell noch die RX 470 und die GTX 1070/60"

Bidde


----------



## Rarek (21. Juli 2016)

dann hör auf dir Dinge zurechtzudenken und lese sie, wie sie da stehen
bzw. beziehe nicht den 2. Satz, welcher sich auf den kompletten 1. Satz bezieht, nur auf die 2. hälfte vom 1.


steht doch alles fein sauber untereinander... sogar in der passenden Reihenfolge


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juli 2016)

Sorry dachte, das "eventuell handerlesene Midrange Karten sprich RX 480 , GTX 1080" zusammen gehört


----------



## keks4 (21. Juli 2016)

Naja, da die 1080 nicht der Vollausbau ist, ist sie durchaus Midrange


----------



## keks4 (21. Juli 2016)

Scubaman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man diesen GPU Kühler:
> 
> ...





Wenn du mit hohen Temperaturen und (sehr) Lauten Lüftern leben kannst... ja
Ansonsten Nein. Die Faustregel für eine Silent WaKü ist 80Watt TdP pro 120mm Lüfter, und 100 Watt Pro 140mm (je nach Radiator anders, ein MoRa 420 mit 9*140mm ist in der Lage mit Unhörbaren Lüftern über 2000Watt zu Kühlen)


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem Pc bemerkt, dass die Kondensatoren, welche direkt am PCIe Slot sitzen circa ~1mm höher als der Slot sind. Können die Spawa mit der Backplate des Eiswolfs kollidieren wenn diese zu naj an dem PCIe Slot liegt?

Mfg


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Pc bemerkt, dass die Kondensatoren, welche direkt am PCIe Slot sitzen circa ~1mm höher als der Slot sind. Können die Spawa mit der Backplate des Eiswolfs kollidieren wenn diese zu naj an dem PCIe Slot liegt?



Unwahrscheinlich.

@Eiswolf
Was ich bestätigen kann für die Eiswolf sind folgende Karten.
- 1060/1070/1080 Founders
- Asus Strix 1070
- Gigabyte G1 1070
- Zotac 1080 AMP/AMP Extreme
- Alle Palit Karten der Reihe 1060, 1070 und 1080
- RX 480 Referenz

Das ist alles aktuell in der Mache für den Eiswolf und das sind die Modelle welche bald verfügbar sein werden. 

Im übrigen ist die Aussage, die 1080 ist Mittelklasse (naja, eher obere Mittelklasse), gar nicht so falsch, denn erst der kommende Vollausbau wird die eigentliche High End Karte. 

@Rarek
Das wäre mal ein Vorschlag: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Da du wirklich extrem hitzköpfige Komponenten hast, geht eher weniger ein Weg an viel Radiatorfläche vorbei, also muss da eine kleine Mora herhalten wenn man das nicht ins GEhäue bekommt. Dazu ein passender Standfuß. Anschlüsse günstig aber ok, Schlacuh der neue Masterkleer da ich den wirklich gut finde. AGB ein günstigen von Phobya oder eben Alphacool, nimm abre die V.2. Die entlüften besser. Die Pumpe ist eine Phoby 260, die reicht für den Kreislauf, einen riesigen Flow wirst du aber damit nicht haben. Aber... günstiger als eine DDC oder D5 und klar stärker als eine DC-LT. Der Phobya CPU Kühler ist zwar schon älter, aber von der Leistung her kaum schwächer als die stärksten Modelle. Dafür aber etwas günstiger. 
Grafikkartenkühler musst du nochmal selbst überprüfen. Denn da musst du dir sicher sein was du hast: HWConfig - German

Ansonsten fehlen eben noch Lüfter und Wasser. Beim Wasser kann man einfach Destilliertes nehmen und ein bisschen AT Protect rein kippen (Verhältniss 1 AT Protect zu 4 Wasser), fertig.

Ist doch nicht ganz so günstig, was aber vorallem an der Radiatorfläche liegt. Ich würde hier sogar nicht Schnellverschlüsse mit Schottverschraubungen an den Rechner klemmen, aber dann bist du in jedem Fall mit Lüfter und Wasser bei über 400€. 

Man kann den Radiator noch gegen einen 360 tauschen und den oben auf das Gehäuse montieren, da würde man noch etwas sparen, aber ein 360 für die CPU und die Grafikkarte..... würde ich nicht empfehlen wenn es leise sein soll. Wenn die Lüfter unter Last dauerhaft mit 1000rpm oder mehr drehen dürfen, dann kann man das schon machen.


----------



## the_leon (22. Juli 2016)

Eddy, das wird so nicht funktionieren.
Für seinen FX braucht er zusätzlich noch die AMD Halterung für den UC2.
Phobya UC-1 / UC-2 CPU-Cooler Halterung AMD 939/AM2/AM3 | CPU - Halterungen | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Passt der Radiator stand nicht nur für 480mm?
Aber das Radi für 560?
Das würde ich dem 480 auf jedemfall vorziehen, schon aufgrund der gesteigerten Kühlleistung.


@Eiswolf
Wie habt ihr bei der 1060 Fuckoff Edition das mit dem extra Strom Anschluss gelöst?


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> @Eiswolf
> Was ich bestätigen kann für die Eiswolf sind folgende Karten.
> ...


 Danke für deibe Antwort  
Ich habe leider im 2ten Satz statt Kondensatoren' Spawas geschrieben aber es sind immer noch Kondensatoren gemeint.

Was genau is die Founders Edition von der 1060? Also wird ein Block von der gemacht wer die Karte da hinschickt?

Mfg


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

@the_leon
Der Radiatorstand passt, aber mit dem Kühler hast du recht, das hatte ich vergessen :-/

1060 Founders.... Lösung... verrate ich nicht, die Anderen müssen selbst darauf kommen  Aber gelöst ist es. 

@BlackAcetal
Wie Leon schon verlinkt hat, die AMD Halterung muss man bei dem Kühler extra dazu. Alternativ, eben ein anderer Kühler nach eigenem Wunsch. 

Grundsätzlich bietet Alphacool den Service an, dass man eine Karte zum Scannen einschicken kann und man dann einen Kühler umsonst bekommt. Den Ersten der vom Band läuft. Natürlich nur, wenn der Kühler noch nicht entwickelt wurde. Die 1060 haben wir schon länger, von wem, darf ich nicht sagen


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @the_leon
> Der Radiatorstand passt, aber mit dem Kühler hast du recht, das hatte ich vergessen :-/
> 
> 1060 Founders.... Lösung... verrate ich nicht, die Anderen müssen selbst darauf kommen  Aber gelöst ist es.
> ...


Danke 

Ich finde es wirklich super, dass du/sie (?) wirklich aktiv hier bist/sind. Das erlebt man leider nicht so oft, da sich viele Hersteller dafür zu schade sind.
Großes Lob [emoji106]


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

Ich bin ein DU und man nennt mich Eddy und ich bin ganz gerne in Foren unterwegs  Wenn du mich mal direkt sehen willst -> Aquatuning TV
 - YouTube
Ich mach da seit kurzem einfache kurze Videos mit ein paar Infos über Dies und Das. 

Aber danke für das Lob


----------



## SpatteL (22. Juli 2016)

Ahh, endlich ein Gesicht zum Namen. 
Ganz gut die Videos bisher.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

Danke... naja... nix besonderes. Ich dachte nur, da Dajana aktuell Urlaub hat und leider auch einige Wochen mit einer schweren Grippe zu kämpfen hatte, bräuchten wir neue Videos und am Besten auch mal in DE und damit war Aquatuing TV geboren. 
Ich überlege grade noch einen Moddingkanal zu starten und das auch noch mit Verstärkung mit Matthias von Moddingstylez. Wir sind da noch am planen wie und ab wann am Besten (wohl im neuen Gebäude da viel Platz) da kann man dann zeigen wie Modding funktioniert, was man braucht und was für Tricks es so gibt  Denke, das wird gut ankommen zumal ich daraus gerne eine kleine Show machen würde. Das ist dann aber alles so in Richtung Weihnachten oder nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Shooot3r (22. Juli 2016)

Wie fest darf man die Schrauben beim Eisbär auf Intel 1151 ziehen? Nur handfest? Wann kommt die eiswolf für die 1070 nochmal genau?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Skylake ist sehr anfällig auf starkes anziehen, also bloss nicht zu Stark (Intel muss wohl trotz mehreren Milliarden Gewinn im Jahr sparen, deshalb ist das "PCB" (die "platte" mit den Kontakten) sehr dünn im Vergleich zu anderen Generationen....muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## SpatteL (22. Juli 2016)

Das PCB ist dünner, nicht die DIE(die eigentliche CPU).


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Juli 2016)

Das DIE ist der Prozessor selbst - also das Siliziumplättchen welche unter dem IHS zum Vorschein kommt wenn man diesen entfernt. Die grüne Trägerplatine mit den Kontaktfeldern auf der Unterseite, die bei Skylake dünner als bei den Vorgängern ist, nennt man package und zwar in der Bauform eines LGA (land grid array) .

@Topic: Kann man bei der GPX Pro damit zu rechnen, dass es die Bodenplatten des Kühlers auch wieder einzeln als Ersatzteile geben wird?


----------



## keks4 (22. Juli 2016)

Wie zur hölle komme ich nur auf die?  ich Bitte um verzeihung 
Es ist Zeit fürs Wochenende


----------



## Rarek (22. Juli 2016)

muss ich dann nochmal ein bissl Sparen... aber danke erstmal ^^


----------



## BlackAcetal (22. Juli 2016)

Is denn ein Eiswolf für die Sapphire RX480 4GB (nicht die 8GB Variante) schon in der Mache oder darfst du das noch nicht sagen?
Und gibt es schon Bilder vom Eiswolf alias GPX Pro?
Bin neugierig ^^


----------



## Shooot3r (22. Juli 2016)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Will mir eine für Meine 1070 haben

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (22. Juli 2016)

Es gibt einen (Vorserien) Test von nem Eiswolf Prototyp für Fury X bei Toms Hardware (oder woanderswoanders, aber ich glaube Toms HW)

Da sieht man schöne bilder


----------



## eco_exe (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen 360er ST30 Radiator, 250er Eisbecher mit D5 Pumpe auf Stufe 4 und einen NeXxoS XP3 Light Plexi in Betrieb genommen und mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt.

ABER der CPU-Kühler leckt minimal. ganz unten unter dem Schriftzug "XP3 Light"

wenn ich minimal darauf drücke kommt auch ein klein wenig wasser raus 

die fittinge sind alle dicht.

woran liegt das??

ist meine 1. wakü und bitte um eure Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## Nachty (23. Juli 2016)

Erst mal alles ausschalten  Wasser ablassen, Kühler aufschrauben und nach schaun ob die Dichtung richtig sitzt vielleicht ist der Kühlerblock auch gar nicht richtig festgeschraubt!


----------



## Ozryel (23. Juli 2016)

Eventuell sind die Fittinge zu fest eingeschraubt, oder das Teil ist schlichtweg kaputt

PS: bei dem kleinen Kreislauf ist Stufe 4 overkill


----------



## eco_exe (23. Juli 2016)

werde die pumpe mal auf stufe 2 stellen, fittinge sind handfest. 

und mal nachschauen ob er der kühler fester muss oder die Dichtung nicht richtig sitzt.

danke erstmal für die hinweise

edit:

so nach 30min Laufzeit jetzt, ist soweit auch kein austritt mehr zu sehen.....


----------



## Nachty (23. Juli 2016)

Die Fittinge sind dicht, der Kühler musst du abbauen und mal reinschaun also hinten aufschrauben!

Wenn ganz blöd läuft hat er ein Riss , und kannst ihn gleich zurück schicken


PS. Der darf nicht tropfen auch wenn die Pumpe auf Stufe 1000 läuft, das würde ich persönlich so nicht weiterlaufen lassen aber musst du wissen


----------



## eco_exe (23. Juli 2016)

also die Dichtung habe ich neu eingesetzt, war meines erachtens aber schon richtig drinne.

das wasser kommt ja nicht unten zwischen kupferplatte und Dichtung sondern oben aus dem deckel sozusagen. -.-

ich stell die pumpe mal auf 2 und teste erneut, evtl ist stufe 4 ja zu viel druck für den cpu kühler


----------



## Nachty (23. Juli 2016)

Hm, kann man das Logo abmachen (Deckel) viellicht kommts doch am Fitting raus  (da könnte ein Riss sein)


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Juli 2016)

Wie Nachty schon sagt das Ding muss dicht sein egal welche Stufe.
Nur weil jetzt dicht ist weißt du ja nicht wie es nach 2 Stunden Zocken ist.
Und darunter sitzt die Grafikkarte! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (23. Juli 2016)

also auch bei pumpenstufe 2  ist der cpu kühler iwie undicht :/

den deckel kann ich nicht abnehmen(oder wüsste nicht wie)

edit: es darf doch kein wasser austreten, wenn ich leicht auf den cpu deckel drücke oder?

das ist nämlich der fall -.-


----------



## eco_exe (23. Juli 2016)

wenn ich den kühler aufschraube und das plexi von innen kontrolliere

finde ich das hier:


----------



## Ozryel (23. Juli 2016)

Jo ist eindeutig Schrott
Wart mal bis Montag, dann wirs sich Eddy hier bestimmt melden


----------



## Reaper1980 (23. Juli 2016)

weiss jemand ob es die eisberg bei mindfactory geben wird


----------



## eco_exe (23. Juli 2016)

alles klar,

danke


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juli 2016)

eco_exe schrieb:


> wenn ich den kühler aufschraube und das plexi von innen kontrolliere
> 
> finde ich das hier:



ich weiß schon warum ich grundsätzlich keine Plexi verwende..


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> So, mal ein Update von mir.
> Graka 1 ist vermutlich hin und ich werde jetzt die Produkthaftpflichtversicherung von Aquatuning in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> Für Graka 2 ist heute der Metalldeckel angekommen, an dieser Stelle Danke für den schnellen Versand.
> ...


Darf ich mal fragen wo du den Kühler Her hast ? Bei at finde ich den nirgends mit der integrierten Pumpe

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juli 2016)

Liegt daran, das es keine Pumpe ist.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

Und der Kreisel? Das sieht aus wie ne Pumpe

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Juli 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Und der Kreisel? Das sieht aus wie ne Pumpe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Ist aber keiner . Das ist nur ein Fake-Rotor für die Optik (hätte man auch anders gestalten können). Diese Fake-Schaufeln sah man von außen, als die Kühler noch mit den problematischen Rauchplexiglas-Deckeln ausgeliefert wurden.

Edit: Hab´s für dich mal mit Blitz bei einem GPX-Kühler abgelichtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit#2: Wie man sieht ist das für die Funktion ziemlich unnütz, aber da es ein Spritzgussteil ist, musste das eben fertigungsgerecht konstruiert werden. Das führt dann manchmal zu solchen, auf den ersten Blick wenig sinnvollen Details. Ansonsten hätte man vermutlich die äußere Form ändern müssen und womöglich wäre auch die Spritzgussform dadurch teurer geworden. Der Einlass hätte evtl. aufwändiger gestaltet werden müssen und man hätte vor allem Wandstärken-Probleme bekommen (große Materialansammlungen müssen bei Spritzgussteilen vermieden werden), wenn man diese Außenform so haben will. Da der Einlass tangential erfolgt, könnte in Richtung Funktion noch argumentieren, dass diese Leitschaufeln den Wasserstrom zur Mitte umlenken, aber das Wasser findet natürlich auch von allein den Weg . Das sind aber ganz normale Maßnahmen die durch eine fertigungsgerechte Konstruktion bedingt sind und es wirkt sich in dem Fall auch nicht schädlich aus - wobei man sich bei einem Frästeil natürlich die anfangs problematische Abdeckung samt Eingussmuttern hätte einsparen können, was evtl. den Kostenvorteil der Herstellung im Spritzgussverfahren wieder aufgewogen hätte. Kann ich aber nicht gut einschätzen, weil ich die Stückkosten und die Absatzzahlen nicht kenne. 



eco_exe schrieb:


> wenn ich den kühler aufschraube und das plexi von innen kontrolliere
> 
> finde ich das hier:



Acryl und dazu noch Spritzguss - eigentlich schon immer eine schlechte Idee in Waküs. Ist in letzter Zeit auch nicht der erste Fall mit dem Deckel.
 Wenn du den Kühler grundsätzlich behalten willst, würde ich den Deckel gleich gegen den Messingdeckel austauschen - oder zumindest gegen den massiven POM-Deckel (von der Spritzgussvariante würde auch da die Finger lassen). Evtl. tauscht dir AT den Deckel ja auch auf Kulanz gegen einen der genannten. Auf einen neuen Plexi-Deckel würde ich mich nicht einlassen.


----------



## Shooot3r (24. Juli 2016)

Ah ok, thx

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (24. Juli 2016)

Ja also Plexi kühler kommt mir definitiv nicht mehr in den pc..... Wenn dann nickel oder Kupfer oder was massives


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Juli 2016)

Termin Eiswolf
Geduld, einen genauen Termin habe ich nicht für euch. Ich sagte ja bereits, 4 bis 6 Wochen. 

@ BlackAcetal
Ich wüsste nicht, dass für die 4GB Versin der RX480 ein Kühler in der Mache wäre. Nur für die 8GB Version aktuell. Aber wie immer..... Alphacool anschreiben und gegebenenfalls die Karte zum scannen einschicken und einen Kühler umsonst erhalten.
Link dazu: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool

@ eco_exe
Ich vermute, dass unter dem Aludeckel ein Ris im Plexi ist. Bitte das Wasser ablassen und den Kühler tauschen. Versuch nicht, das irgendwie selbst abzudichten oder zu lange zu warten. Wenn Plexi angerisen ist, vergrößerrt sich der Riß durch kleinste Bewegungen und Erschütterungen sehr sehr schnell. 

Plexi ist grundlegend ein ziemlich empfindliches Material. Da geht schnell etwas kaputt. 

@Rest zu eco_exes Problem
Bitte nicht dazu raten den Deckel ect. abzureißen und darunter zu schauen, damit erlischt die Garantie. Ausbauen und direkt umtauschen. Niemals am Produkt herumschrauben und/oder zerlegen. Wenn dabei noch was kaputt geht, ist die Garantie 100%ig futsch. 

@ Reaper1980
Wenn Mindfactory den Eisbaer listen will, wir haben nichts dagegen, wenn nicht, es gibt Alternativen.


----------



## eco_exe (25. Juli 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Termin Eiswolf
> Geduld, einen genauen Termin habe ich nicht für euch. Ich sagte ja bereits, 4 bis 6 Wochen.
> 
> @ BlackAcetal
> ...



Wie geh ich denn jetzt am besten vor? Benötige ja nur einen neuen Deckel , am besten messing. Habe den kühler danach gleich wieder eingepackt

Edit: habe nicht versucht den deckel zu öffnen

Und beim erstellen einer support anfrage kommt bei mir immer ein Fehler :/


----------



## Ozryel (25. Juli 2016)

Einfach mal Anrufen
Das geht nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen am schnellten bei AQ.
Einfach die Geschichte schildern und dein Kontakt wird dann das entsprechende in die Wege leiten, evtl. sogar direkt nen Messing-Deckel (oder was du halt brauchst) losschicken.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Juli 2016)

Genau, anrufen oder per Mail an info@aquatuning.de und hier alles einfach mal schildern. Einfachster und schnellster Weg.


----------



## eco_exe (25. Juli 2016)

Habe mit dem support telefoniert, er schickt mir einen acetal Deckel zu


----------



## Rarek (25. Juli 2016)

siehste ^^


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2016)

Die gpx sind ja nun online für 1070 und 1080, dann kann es bis zur pro auch nicht mehr lange dauern 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breyten (27. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schonmal gefragt wurde. Beim Eisbecher in D5-Version gibt es auf der Rückseite ein Verschlussstopfen. Könnten man da bspw. einen Ausfüllstutzen anschrauben?

Bild:
http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/9a/e1/9e/1011330-1.jpg


----------



## Ozryel (27. Juli 2016)

Prinzipell ja.
Die Frage ist nur wie viel du da raus bekommst. Das kommt dann auf die Position des AGB im Kreislauf an.
Theoretisch sollte ein Auslass der tiefste Punkt sein, damit da auch das meiste von allein raus kommt.


----------



## Breyten (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist mir schon klar. Die Frage ist eher die Machbarkeit. Ich bin nur am Überlegen, wie mein zukünftiger Wasserkreislauf sein wird. Oder ich stecke da Temperatursensor rein, wenn es geht. Hauptsach der Loop bleibt möglichst clean.


----------



## Ozryel (27. Juli 2016)

Also bei nem Kumpel habe ich das so gebaut.
Er hat auch den Eisbecher mit D5 Sockel.
Geht bei ihm auch ganz gut da das wirklich fast der tiefste Punkt in seinem Loop ist


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

Ist die gpx pro schon vor bestellbar?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (29. Juli 2016)

Nein.


----------



## Ozryel (1. August 2016)

Moin zusammen

@Eddy: Ich hab grad gesehen, dass ihr jetzt eine Industrialserie der gängigen Radiatoren habt.
Worin unterscheiden die sich von den nromalen? Hab gesehen die sind mit 8 bar, statt 2 Bar druckgetestet, konnte aber sonst keine unterschiede sehen


----------



## sh4sta (1. August 2016)

Der Eddy ist noch im Urlaub(seit 27.7 für 1 Woche). Könnte also nen bissel dauern, bis er antwortet. 


greetz


----------



## Ozryel (1. August 2016)

Ah, danke für die Info... Dann kommt er ja schon am Mittwoch wieder, ich denke ich kann so lange warten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. August 2016)

Wieder da  Naja, war nicht ganz eine Woche, nur von letztem Donnerstag bis eben gestern und heute kam ich nicht ins Forum, da es hier scheinbar ein paar kleinere Probleme gibt.

Ähm.... ja, neue 8bar Radiatoren. Die sind im Grunde völlig identisxh, außer, dass die Kühlkanäle etwas dickerer sind um den Druck stand zu halten. Ansonsten sind die identisch. Die sind auch eher für Industriekunden gedacht. So viel Druck halten auch Anschlüsse gar nicht aus. Meist werden hier Messingrohre verwendet die dann direkt verschraubt werden 

Zur GPX-Pro.... die wird doch erst als AIO erscheinen, die Solo Varianten kommen dann ein bisschen später. Aktuell werden die Anleitungen und Kleinkram fertig gemacht, dauert also nicht mehr so lange. Ein genaues Datum habe ich dennoch leider nicht. 

Falls es noch nicht gesehen wurde..... die kamen überraschend als ich im Urlaub war.... 140m X-Flow Radiatoren sind jetzt doch da XD.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Zur GPX-Pro.... die wird doch erst als AIO erscheinen, die Solo Varianten kommen dann ein bisschen später. Aktuell werden die Anleitungen und Kleinkram fertig gemacht, dauert also nicht mehr so lange. Ein genaues Datum habe ich dennoch leider nicht.



Nicht im Ernst? Das heißt als komplettes Set mit Radiator und Schläuchen? Welcher Radiator wird es sein, ein normaler NexxxoS? Mann kann die Teile dann aber schon abbauen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. August 2016)

Doch im ernst. Die Solo kommen dann kurz danach. Und klar, das Teil wird "zwei" Schnellverschlüsse haben, einen 120mm XT45 Radiator zum Start (eventuell kommen später weitere Modelle) und du kannst es zerlegen wie du willst. Schläuche, anschlüsse ect. stammen aus der normalen Reihe von Custom Wakü Teilen wie bei der Eisbaer.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

Hmmkay, dann hoffe ich dass es jetzt nicht mehr lange dauert....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. August 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hmmkay, dann hoffe ich dass es jetzt nicht mehr lange dauert....



Ja... ich auch XD. Nochmal so eine verschieberei wie mit der Eisbaer ertragen meine Nerven nicht mehr. XD


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

Werden vorher wieder Reviewsamples verschickt und gibt es wieder ein NDA oder ab wann kann man mit ersten Tests rechnen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. August 2016)

Vorabsamples gab es leider nicht, das hätte den Verkaufsstart nur weiter verzögert. Also werden wir das Marketing erst nach dem Verkaufsstart ankurbeln. Ist zwar für mich etwas unpraktisch, aber ansonsten würde sich das noch mal 2 Monate hinziehen. So lange braucht es ungefähr um alles mit den Redaktionen abzuklären und Zeiten abzustimmen  
Und ich glaube die Wenigsten wollen noch mal zusätzlich 2 Monate oder länger warten.


----------



## -H1N1- (3. August 2016)

Wird irgendwas am Eiswolf blau leuchten und wenn ja, lässt sich das deaktivieren?


----------



## Knabinho (4. August 2016)

Kann mir hier jemand ungefähr sagen wann es für die custom RX 480er Wakü-Lösungen geben wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. August 2016)

@ -H1N1-
Logo leuchtet immer blau und ohne massives basteln kannst du das nicht ausschalten. 

@Knabinho
Die RX480 Custom Karten werden kaum Kühler bekommen. Da die RX 480 preislich im Mettelfeld liegt, wird kaum jemand dafür Kühler produzieren. Alphacool bietet aber folgendes an: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool


----------



## the_leon (4. August 2016)

Du kannst das Logo ja mit Plastidip in schwarz überlakieren


----------



## MaxRink (4. August 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Knabinho
> Die RX480 Custom Karten werden kaum Kühler bekommen. Da die RX 480 preislich im Mettelfeld liegt, wird kaum jemand dafür Kühler produzieren. Alphacool bietet aber folgendes an: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool



Da gibts schon einige von den üblichen Verdächtigen. 

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ozryel (4. August 2016)

Na toll, gestern bestellt und heute ist der GPX SLI Connector - Dual Asymetric wieder verfügbar... Shit


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. August 2016)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Da gibts schon einige von den üblichen Verdächtigen.



Für Custom Designs? Referenz ist klar, aber Custom Modelle werden von den "üblichen Verdächtigen" kaum bis gar nicht abgedeckt. Bestenfalls für einige OC Karten.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. August 2016)

Noch 3 Fragen zum Eiswolf:

-Verfügbarkeit KW ca.?
-Preis bei Verfügbarkeit ca.?
-Anschluss und Steuerung des Ganzen (SATA Strom und PWM zur Regelung)?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. August 2016)

Die Eiswolf wird per 3-Pin Anschluss angeschlossen und betrieben. PWM wird es nicht geben, da es aktuell zwei PWM Spezifikationen gibt die nicht miteinander kompatibel sind. Daher funktionieren aktuell alle D5 und DDC PWM Pumpen mit der neuen Spezifikation nicht oder nur auf sehr groben Steuerstufen. Und die Boardhersteller wissen oft selbst nicht welche Spezifikation sie bei welchem Board grade nutzen. 

Preis um die 150€ wobei der Preis noch nicht fix ist, wird sich aber eben um 150€ drehen. Ich gehe eher von etwas weniger als mehr aus.

Verfügbarkeit.... schwer zu sagen... 100%ig dieses Jahr, geplant in grob 4-6 Wochen. Für welche Karten, kann ich noch nicht sagen, sicher aber für die 1080 und 1070, eventuell mit dem einen oder anderem Custom Design und eventuell auch die RX 480.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. August 2016)

Dann wird die Pumpe also über die Spannung geregelt?


----------



## VJoe2max (5. August 2016)

Nach allem was bis jetzt bekannt ist, schätze ich ehrlich gesagt, dass man die nicht noch nennenswert drosseln sollte. Die Pumpe wir wohl eh nicht die Wurst vom Brot ziehen, wenn die Kühlstruktur im Ansaugtrakt hängt. Aber wenn sie bei Nennspannung bereits so leise wäre wie erhofft, ist eine Drosselung ja u. U. auch gar nicht mehr nötig (oder allenfalls eine minimale Drosslung zwecks eventueller Resonanzen). Man wird aber wohl wirklich abwarten müssen wie laut das Wölfchen in der Praxis jault, oder ob es sich tatsächlich nur leise anprischt. Serienstreuung ist natürlich auch noch ein Thema, was bei der DC-LT und damit sicher auch bei ihren diversen Derivaten nicht ganz unbekannt ist...

Das mit der Dauerbeleuchtung missfällt mir zwar ebenfalls, aber mit "massivem Basteln" hab ich zum Glück keine Berührungsängste . Optisch kann das Teil so oder so eine Nachbehandlung vertragen, falls es bei der imho ziemlich billig wirkenden Optik im Stile der Eisbär Pumpen/Kühler-Einheit geblieben sein sollte, die man bei TomsHardware nach der Revisionsrunde sehen konnte. Der erste Prototyp ohne Beleuchtung mit polierter Deckelplatte gefiel  mir persönlich jedenfalls erheblich besser. Machte einen viel  hochwertigen optischen Eindruck. Wäre schön wenn´s dabei geblieben wäre. Aber wenn nicht, wird man dem leuchtenden Wölfchen im Notfall sicher ohne allzu großen Aufwand einen hübscheren undurchsichtigen Schafspelz aus Alu oder POM drüber ziehen können. 
Sollte das Teil technisch einigermaßen was taugen, werde ich am Ende wohl mindestens zwei oder drei davon brauchen. Dann lässt sich vllt. der Aufwand beim Anhübschen etwas reduzieren, wenn man ich mir gleich alle vornehme. Was die technischen Aspekte angeht hoffe ich einfach mal das Beste - Optik ist zunächst mal eh nur zweitrangig.


----------



## the_leon (5. August 2016)

Ja, ist beim Eisbaer ja genauso


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. August 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Dann wird die Pumpe also über die Spannung geregelt?



Es wird keinen Grund geben sie zu "regeln". Die Pumpe ist unter 12V ähnlich stark wie die Pumpe der Eisbaer, dabei aber leiser als die Eisbaer bei 7V.


----------



## the_leon (8. August 2016)

Die xFLow radiatoren gibt es jetzt auch für 140mm Lüfter


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. August 2016)

Ja, die kamen irgendwie ohne jegliche Vorwarnung XD.


----------



## Rarek (8. August 2016)

*poof*
was haben wir denn da?


----------



## -H1N1- (8. August 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es wird keinen Grund geben sie zu "regeln". Die Pumpe ist unter 12V ähnlich stark wie die Pumpe der Eisbaer, dabei aber leiser als die Eisbaer bei 7V.



Das liest sich gut. Hat Sie denn auch genug Dampf um einen kleinen Kreislauf (GPU+CPU+Radiator) zu stemmen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. August 2016)

@ -H1N1-
Da die Leistung der Pumpe nahezu identisch mit der der Eisbaer ist, sollte das gut funktionieren


----------



## Shooot3r (8. August 2016)

Ab wann kann man die gpx pro vorbestellen, gibt es da schon ein Datum? Wie sieht es mit der Wandlerkühlung aus? Die werden ja nicht aktiv gekühlt, oder?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. August 2016)

Die Kühlung der Wandler erfolgt wie immer, semipassiv. Allerdings ist das bei der GPX-Pro deutlich besser gelöst, da zum einen nur noch ein 0,5mm WLP Pad auf den Spannungswandlern sitzt. Bei der GPX sind das 1,5mm Pads. Dadurch wurde die Wärmeübertragung deutlich erhöht. Alle anderen Bauteile auf der oberen Seite der Karte haben direkten Kontakt zum Kühlblock, da hier auf weitere WLP Pads verzichtet wurde. Auch auf der Rückseite sind dünnere Pads, 2 statt 3mm. Dadurch steigt die Kühlleistung bei den Spannungswandlern nochmals deutlich an. 
Alles in allem und im eigenen Test, lagen wir bei den Temperaturen der Spannungswandler nur 7°C hinter einem beliebten Fullcover Kühler der Konkurrenz. 

Ich hab noch keinen Termin für die GPX-Pro und eine Vorbestellzeit wird es nach aktueller Sicht nicht geben. Das Ding wird hier aufschlagen und direkt im Verkauf landen. 2-4 Wochen würde ich mal schätzen.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. August 2016)

Ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten, hoffentlich werde ich nicht enttäuscht aber ich bin guter Dinge.

Freue mich wie ein Schnitzel auf den Eiswolf .


----------



## Schmenki (9. August 2016)

@Eddy
Wie verhält sich das wenn man den Eisbär z.B. auf 7V und die GPX Pro auf 12V laufen lassen sollte und der Durchfluss bei beiden Pumpen unterschiedlich ist.

Stören sich die Pumpen dann gegenseitig oder wie verhält sich das?


----------



## keks4 (9. August 2016)

Schönen Guten Morgen, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage 
Für einen bekannten plane ich derzeit eine CPU WaKü, er hat sich als Kühler den Alphacool XP3 Light gewünscht. Nun habe ich die Frage : ist bei diesem Kühler bereits eine Backplate dabei oder muss diese einzeln erworben werden? (Auf AT steht dazu leider nichts....) das man ihn auch ohne montieren könnte ist mir auch bewusst, ich vertrete jedoch die Meinung das eine Backplate einfach dazu gehört


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. August 2016)

@ Schmenki
Die Pumpen stören sich nicht gegenseitig. Du kannst ja auch einen Kreislauf mit D5 Pumpe haben und eine Eiswolf GPX-Pro dazu einbauen. Die Pumpe der Eiswolf verringert einfach den Wiederstand welchen dei D5 normalerweise bei einer Grafikkarte überwinden muss. 

@keks4
Beim Xp³ liegt nur eine BAckplate für den Sockel 775 bei. Für alle nachfolgenden Intel Sockel brauchst du keine Backplate. Die würde dir hier keinerlei Vorteile bringen. Wenn du einen schweren Luftkühler hast mit seinen 800g oder 1kg, dann ist eine Backplate pflicht, da hier das Board stark belastet wird. Ein Wasserkühler ist dafür nicht schwer genug. Und der Anpressdruck sollte nicht so hoch sein, dass dein Board in einer relevanten Weise belastet wird.


----------



## Doggycat (10. August 2016)

Eddy 
Hab mal ne frage es kann sein das sie schon gestellt wurde und ich sie überlesen hab.
Wird es für die gtx 1060 wasserkühler geben?


----------



## Xell951753 (10. August 2016)

Hab ich gerade auf Facebook gesehen.
Gibt's da schon ein paar INFOs dazu??


----------



## sturmfan1 (10. August 2016)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob für die EVGA GTX1070 FTW (Custom-PCB) ein GPU-Wasserkühlblock geplant ist bzw wann man damit rechnen kann.

LG
Martin


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. August 2016)

@Doggycat
Wird es geben. Wenn du ein Custom Design kaufst, kann st du dir auch einen Kühler machen lassen, sofern wir ihn nicht schon haben -> Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool

@ sturmfan1
Gleiche gilt auch für dich. Einfach bei Alphacool fragen ob die einen Kühler in der Mache haben, ansonsten folgendes verwenden um einen zu erhalten ->  Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool

@Xell951753
6x 120mm Lüfter mit 700rpm
360mm XT45 Radiator
2x DC-LT Pumpe Ultra Low Noise Ceramic (Selbe wie in der Eisbaer)
Schnellverschlüsse (identisch zu denen der Eisbaer) sind dabei, 4m 11/8 Schlauch, 4x Eiszapfen Anschlüsse, 4x Knickschutzfedern
AGB intigirert und beluchtet. Logo beleuchtet, Boden koplett beleuchtet
Beiliegend auch ein XP³ Kühler von Alphacool.

Kurz, komplettes Set mit allem was man braucht.


----------



## kasper96 (10. August 2016)

@sturmfan1
Ich denke es wird in absehbarer Zeit einen Kühler für die EVGA GTX1080 FTW. Meine ist zur Zeit bei Alphacool zum Scannen etc.  Der Kühler der 1080 sollte afaik auch auf die 1070 passen.

Grüße,
kasper96


----------



## sturmfan1 (10. August 2016)

@Eddy:
Habe ich schon gemacht, bekam nach einem kurzen Schreibverkehr jedoch keine weitere Antwort zurück. ^^

@kasper96:
Sehr gute Info, danke! 
Da sie das gleiche PCB verwenden, dürfte somit auch der gleiche Kühler funktionieren. 

LG


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. August 2016)

sturmfan1 schrieb:


> @Eddy:
> Habe ich schon gemacht, bekam nach einem kurzen Schreibverkehr jedoch keine weitere Antwort zurück. ^^
> 
> LG



Mal im Spam Ordner geschaut? Im schlimmsten Fall, einfach mal dort anrufen. Nur Mittags sind die immer geschlossen Essen.


----------



## sturmfan1 (10. August 2016)

Habe gerade telefoniert, geht am schnellsten und unkompliziertesten. 

FYI: Der Fotos nach soll der Kühler der 1080er FTW (welcher eben beim scannen ist) auch auf die 1070er FTW passen.


----------



## Ozryel (10. August 2016)

Gibts zur Eiswand schon nen ungefähren Preis?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. August 2016)

Keinen den ich aktuell schon verraten möchte. Aber ihr dürft gerne mal raten.


----------



## Ozryel (11. August 2016)

Tarkan Döner [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. August 2016)

Lach.... es ist schon ewig her, das ich das Video das letzte mal gesehen habe..... immer wieder lustig


----------



## eco_exe (14. August 2016)

kurze frage,

ich habe einen 250er eisbecher und würde gerne das wasser von oben zurück in den AGB fließen lassen.

benötige ich dafür einen speziellen fitting oder sowas? das röhrchen hab ich ja für oben und unten drinne


mfg


----------



## cHrIzZzI (14. August 2016)

eco_exe schrieb:


> kurze frage,
> 
> ich habe einen 250er eisbecher und würde gerne das wasser von oben zurück in den AGB fließen lassen.
> 
> ...


Nein brauchst du nicht,  für oben ist extra ein Adapter dabei damit man dort fittings anbringen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (14. August 2016)

cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Nein brauchst du nicht,  für oben ist extra ein Adapter dabei damit man dort fittings anbringen kann.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk




danke


----------



## DARPA (16. August 2016)

Ich seh grad, die X-Flow Radis gibts jetzt auch in 140mm. Hat mit den X-Flow schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt, vielleicht Vergleiche gegen die normalen Nexxos?
Finde das vorallem für den Deckeleinbau ganz interessant, weil man sich dadurch einen langen Schlauch durchs halbe Gehäuse sparen könnte.


----------



## the_leon (16. August 2016)

Der Unterschied sollte maximal 1-2k betragen, aber eher weniger.
Also vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. August 2016)

Richtig, die Leistung ist 1-2°C niedriger. Die X-Flow haben nur den Vorteil, dass man sie eben in manchen Situationen leichter verschlauchen kann.


----------



## DARPA (16. August 2016)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Ozryel (18. August 2016)

Ahoi Eddy,

Durch ein kleines Missgeschick meinerseits hat mein 250er Eisbecher oben Risse in der Röhre
Das Ding ist zwar trotzdem dicht, es sieht aber einfach schei*e aus

Gibt es da Ersatz für?
Ich hab die alphacool plexitubes gesehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die passen

Greetz


----------



## uka (19. August 2016)

Ich hoffe das es im nächsten Monat die GPX-Upgrade Kits für die 1080/1070 gibt ... leider konnte mir AC noch nicht sagen, wann Sie ins Angebot kommen .


----------



## Dudelll (19. August 2016)

Hi die Frage ist zwar vermutlich bißchen dämlich aber ich frag trotzdem lieber nach :') 

Kann man beim repack Dual die Front Verkleidung abschrauben ohne das er undicht wird? Sieht so aus als hätte sich hinter der Verkleidung beim füllen bissl Wasser gesammelt was ich da gerne weg hätte


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

@ Ozryel
Die mit 60mm Durchmesser passen auf auch die Eisbecher. Nur mit dem Steigrährchen haut das nicht mehr ganz hin. 

@Dudelll
Ja das geht. Vorne siehst du ja vier Schrauben die das Cover halten, diese kann man abschrauben um das Cover abzunehmen.


----------



## Ozryel (22. August 2016)

Auch was die Höhe angeht?

Die eine Röhre ist mit 200mm angegeben, die andere mit 213

Alphacool Plexi Tube 60x200mm (DxH) | 60mm - Zubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool Plexi Tube 60x213mm (DxH) - Satin | 60mm - Zubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2016)

Wenn der Durchmesser passt, kannst du die nach belieben aussuchen , auch 100 oder 300mm, je nach Platz


----------



## Ozryel (22. August 2016)

Wegen der momentanen Befestigung wäre die original Höhe am besten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

Die originalen Röhren haben wir aber nicht Einzeln im Verkauf, sorry. :-/


----------



## Ozryel (22. August 2016)

Dann muss ich wohl damit leben


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

Ach..... du machst mich fertig... schick mir mal per PN deine Adresse und schreib drunter Röhre Eisbecher 250. Und dann warte einfach. Wenn du schon alles von Alphacool verbaut hast..... kann ich dich mit einer zu kurzen, zu langen oder eben gerissenen Röhre nicht dastehen lassen


----------



## Ozryel (22. August 2016)

Ich weiß grad nicht was ich sagen soll...
Danke :*


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

Alles gut  Ein "Danke" reicht völlig 

Viel Spaß damit und diesmal besser aufpassen. Plexi ist im allgemeinen recht empfindlich was Druck oder Zugkräfte betrifft. Ein Manko bei Plexi im allgemeinen.


----------



## chaotium (22. August 2016)

Dafür sieht Plexiglas am schönsten aus *___*


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. August 2016)

Ja und nein.... Ich mag auch Plexi, aber manchmal ist es mir persönlich auch einfach zu viel. Zumal manche fast reinen Plexiblöcke einfach nur billig aussehen. Die Verkaufszahlen belegen das auch. Beim Eisbecher verkaufen sich die Acetal Versionen mit weitem Abstand deutlich besser als die Full Plexi Varianten. Das betrifft alle Größen und Versionen.
Bei anderen Produkten sieht es genauso aus. Plexi Varianten verkaufen sich generell deutlich schlechter als andere Produkte.


----------



## sh4sta (22. August 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad nicht was ich sagen soll...
> Danke :*



Wat direkt knutschen? Willste den Eddy nicht erst mal zum Essen ausführen?   

Wie immer aber sehr Vorbildlich der Eddy. Macht nicht jeder.  

greetz


----------



## Ozryel (22. August 2016)

Du willst doch bloß auch ein Küsschen

:* @ sh4sta


----------



## sh4sta (22. August 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Du willst doch bloß auch ein Küsschen
> 
> :* @ sh4sta



Verdammt, Erwischt   

greetz


----------



## the_leon (29. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eco_exe (29. August 2016)

Bringen die eine Tastatur raus oder was soll mir das Bild sagen ? :-p


----------



## illousion (30. August 2016)

eco_exe schrieb:


> Bringen die eine Tastatur raus oder was soll mir das Bild sagen ? :-p



Das ist ein externer Radiator (Mit zwei Ambient Lights? )


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. August 2016)

Der Radiator ist separat und nennt sich Eisbrecher und wird in ca. 3-4 Wochen erhältlich sein. Die Lichtplatten (Namen haben die noch nicht) werden eine weitere BEleuchtungsmöglichkeit für das System sein. Sie sind 30 x 3cm groß und 5mm dick in einem Alurahmen.


----------



## Schmenki (30. August 2016)

@Eddy: Gibt es schon was neues bezüglich der GPX Pro? 4-6 Wochen sind ja mittlerweile rum


----------



## eco_exe (30. August 2016)

Jetzt sehe ich es auch


----------



## the_leon (30. August 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Der Radiator ist separat und nennt sich Eisbrecher und wird in ca. 3-4 Wochen erhältlich sein. Die Lichtplatten (Namen haben die noch nicht) werden eine weitere BEleuchtungsmöglichkeit für das System sein. Sie sind 30 x 3cm groß und 5mm dick in einem Alurahmen.



für 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. August 2016)

@ Schmenki
Zumindest die Samples habe ich da und bin am verteilen. Da die Kühler per Luftfracht kommen, kann ich leider keinen genauen Termin nennen. Aber bald....

@the_leon
Ersmal nur 120, 240 und 360. Das was sich mit Abstand am meisten und besten verkauft. Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter sind gemessen an den Verkaufszahlen immer noch nur eine kleinere Randerscheinung. Lediglich die 280mm Modelle kommen langsam in fahrt.


----------



## Trash123 (30. August 2016)

Wie wäre es denn mit Polarlicht für die Lichtplatten?


----------



## chaotium (30. August 2016)

Naja das Eis sollte davor.

Also Eispolar


----------



## Schmenki (30. August 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Schmenki
> Zumindest die Samples habe ich da und bin am verteilen. Da die Kühler per Luftfracht kommen, kann ich leider keinen genauen Termin nennen. Aber bald....
> 
> @the_leon
> Ersmal nur 120, 240 und 360. Das was sich mit Abstand am meisten und besten verkauft. Radiatoren für 140mm Lüfter sind gemessen an den Verkaufszahlen immer noch nur eine kleinere Randerscheinung. Lediglich die 280mm Modelle kommen langsam in fahrt.



Danke Eddy.

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren über den 280er. Finde der passt gut in mein Gehäuse


----------



## -H1N1- (30. August 2016)

Wer bekommt die Samples und wann gibt es die Ergebnisse? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. August 2016)

@ -H1N1-
Abwarten 

@ Schmenki
Freut mich für dich. Aber in sehr sehr viele Gehäuse passt ein 280er Radi gar nicht


----------



## -H1N1- (31. August 2016)

Kannst Du wenigstens noch etwas Bildmaterial teasern? 🙃

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. August 2016)

Ich hab im Moment nicht mehr Bilder da wir noch nicht alle Bilder gemacht haben.  Aber der Radiator wird in ca. 3 Wochen verfügbar sein. Bis dahin werde ich noch ein paar Bilder posten, keine Sorge


----------



## the_leon (31. August 2016)

Aber auch vom Eiswolf, ned nur vom  Eisbrecher


----------



## Rarek (31. August 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Naja das Eis sollte davor.
> 
> Also Eispolar


eher Eislicht, aber ich finde das hört sich unschön an, da zu simpel


----------



## -H1N1- (31. August 2016)

Ich meinte Bilder vom Eiswolf 😁. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (2. September 2016)

Hätte eine Frage zu den Eisschicht Wärmeleitpads:

Wann minnt man die 0.5mm, wann die 1mm und die 1,5mm Version?


----------



## illousion (3. September 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Hätte eine Frage zu den Eisschicht Wärmeleitpads:
> 
> Wann minnt man die 0.5mm, wann die 1mm und die 1,5mm Version?



Tendenziell je dünner desto besser. Doch wenn du irgendwo einen größeren abstand zum kühler überbrücken musst musst du halt dickere nehmen.
(Kupfer leitet wärme immernoch besser, doch an Grakas oder so kann baubedingt mehr abstand zwischen kühler und VRAM sein als zwischen kühler und GPU)


----------



## Ozryel (4. September 2016)

----DELETED----


----------



## SpatteL (4. September 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Wann minnt man die 0.5mm, wann die 1mm und die 1,5mm Version?


Ist doch meist vom Kühlerhersteller vorgegeben, wo man welche Stärke nimmt.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (5. September 2016)

illousion schrieb:


> Tendenziell je dünner desto besser. Doch wenn du irgendwo einen größeren abstand zum kühler überbrücken musst musst du halt dickere nehmen.
> (Kupfer leitet wärme immernoch besser, doch an Grakas oder so kann baubedingt mehr abstand zwischen kühler und VRAM sein als zwischen kühler und GPU)



Ah danke, mir kamen die 1,5mm schon einwenig viel vor. Hatte Damals bei meiner GPU nur 1mm dabei und passten sehr gut.
Mich wundert es nur das man bei GPU kühlern mehr wie die 0.5mm Versionen  verwendet, durch die 3D Abtastung sollte das ja zu einem sehr genauen Ergebnis kommen.



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ist doch meist vom Kühlerhersteller vorgegeben, wo man welche Stärke nimmt.



Aber auch nicht überall, bei den Spannungswandler Kühlern zum Nachrüsten die ich zuhause liegen hab steht nichts dabei.


----------



## illousion (5. September 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht überall, bei den Spannungswandler Kühlern zum Nachrüsten die ich zuhause liegen hab steht nichts dabei.


für diese mini Kühlkörperchen nimm doch einfach die dünnsten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. September 2016)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht überall, bei den Spannungswandler Kühlern zum Nachrüsten die ich zuhause liegen hab steht nichts dabei.



Das liegt aber nur daran, da es bei kleinen Kühlkörpern technisch egal ist ob man 0,5mm oder 3mm dicke verwendet. Die Höhe ist ja hier an nichts gebunden. Sofern möglich, immer die Dünnsten nehmen. 

Die 3D Abtastung ist sehr genau, aber die Toleranzen in der Produktion und die Abweichungen auf den PCBs beötigen mehr Spielraum. Es gibt Bauteile auf den PCBs die je nach Karte um 2mm in der Höhe oder Position verschoben sein können. BEsonders genau sind die bei der Herstellung der Grafikkarten PCBs nämlich nicht. 

Wir hatten auch schon einige male das einfach Bauteile ausgetauscht wurden ohne das es eine neue PCB Revision gab. Das ist natürlich auch unschön wen dann der Kühler nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (7. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nur daran, da es bei kleinen Kühlkörpern technisch egal ist ob man 0,5mm oder 3mm dicke verwendet. Die Höhe ist ja hier an nichts gebunden. Sofern möglich, immer die Dünnsten nehmen.
> 
> Die 3D Abtastung ist sehr genau, aber die Toleranzen in der Produktion und die Abweichungen auf den PCBs beötigen mehr Spielraum. Es gibt Bauteile auf den PCBs die je nach Karte um 2mm in der Höhe oder Position verschoben sein können. BEsonders genau sind die bei der Herstellung der Grafikkarten PCBs nämlich nicht.
> 
> Wir hatten auch schon einige male das einfach Bauteile ausgetauscht wurden ohne das es eine neue PCB Revision gab. Das ist natürlich auch unschön wen dann der Kühler nicht mehr passt.



Dachte nicht das die so ungenau arbeiten 

Hätte noch eine Frage zum Alphacool Eisfach, ich weis nicht welche Ausführung bzw Pumpe für mich am besten passt.

Verbaute Komponenten die Durchflossen werden müssen:
2x Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD
2x Temperatursensor
1x Durchflusssensor
1x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm Radiator
1x Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama

Gibts bei dieser Konfig Probleme mit einer der Pumpen oder bleib es egal welche man nimmt?

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen das die Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black erst in 2 Monaten wieder Lieferbar sind, kann man die Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Deep Black auch mit Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Deep Black kombinieren, also eine hälfte HF und die andere ohne HF?
Grund dafür ist das ich die Version ohne HF schonmal an meinem Mora verbaut habe und ihn auch gerne mal mit dem 480er Radi tauschen oder beide in einem System hängen würde.


----------



## the_leon (7. September 2016)

Die D5 Variante, weil die am leisesten ist


----------



## -H1N1- (7. September 2016)

Hallo Eddy, gibt es nun noch etwas "Teaserbildmaterial" vom Eiswolf?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

@ Morgoth-Aut
Jede Pumpe hat Vor- und Nachteile. Ich persönlich bevorzuge D5 Pumpen da man sie sehr einfach und sehr breit regeln kann. Allerdings würde ich die PWM Variante meiden. Diese haben mit den neusten Boards oft Probleme und lassen sich über diese nicht richtig regeln.
Die DDC310 ist sehr leise und stark, lässt sich aber nicht ganz so einfach regeln wie die D5. Am Ende ist es eher Geschmacksache was man bevorzugen würde. 

Die Schnellverschlüsse kannst du nicht kombinieren, sorry. Die G 3/8 haben einen größeren Durchmesser  Aber der Schnellverschluss wird nicht erst in 2 Monaten da sein sondern in spätestens 2 Wochen. Hier wurde nur das LIeferdatum nicht ins Backend eingetragen. Aber ich weis, dass die im nächsten Container drin sein werden und der ist schon seit 4 Wochen unterwegs.


----------



## the_leon (8. September 2016)

Ist der Eiswolf auch im nächsten Container?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

Nein, der Eiswolf kommt per Luftfracht.


----------



## Ozryel (8. September 2016)

Ich bin von einer Aquastream XT zu einer D5 gewechselt und bereue es eindeutig nicht.
Die D5 ist vielseitiger, es gibt tonnenweise Zubehör, Pumptops, AGBs mit passendem Pumpensockel etc.

Wie Eddy bereits sagte sind die auch schön leise und PWM lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so wirklich. Da der Durchfluss ab einem gewissen Wert die Temperaturen nicht wirklich beeinflusst besteht m.M.n. nicht die Notwendigkeit die Pumpe öfter zu Regeln.
Ich hab meine einfach soweit aufgedreht, dass ich den Durchfluss für ausreichend halte und hab dann nur noch nachjustiert um eine Drehzahl zu erwischen wo die Vibration am geringsten ist. Man muss dazu sagen dass meine Pumpe jetzt auf 4,5 von 5 läuft weil mein Kreislauf ziemlich groß ist.
Trotzdem höre ich nicht viel von der D5 außer ein sehr leises Brummen. Da sind die HDDs bald lauter


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Ich bin von einer Aquastream XT zu einer D5 gewechselt und bereue es eindeutig nicht.
> Die D5 ist vielseitiger, es gibt tonnenweise Zubehör, Pumptops, AGBs mit passendem Pumpensockel etc.
> 
> Wie Eddy bereits sagte sind die auch schön leise und PWM lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so wirklich. Da der Durchfluss ab einem gewissen Wert die Temperaturen nicht wirklich beeinflusst besteht m.M.n. nicht die Notwendigkeit die Pumpe öfter zu Regeln.
> ...



Also meine Aquastream XT höre ich gar nicht Oo


----------



## Ozryel (8. September 2016)

Die habe ich auch nicht gehört.
Ich bin hauptsächlich gewechselt um einen Eisbecher mit D5 Pumpensockel zu nutzen, da ich das für sehr praktisch und ansehnlich halte.
Bei der XT musste man immer eine Stelle finden wo man ein faustgroßen Klotz + Anschlüsse unterbringen kann.
Sonderlich schön fand ich die auch nicht, sodass ich die immer versteckt verbaut habe. Je nach Case gar nicht so einfach.

Die XT würd ich bei mir im neuen Kreislauf wahrscheinlich auch so aufdrehen müssen, dass die auch nicht mehr unhörbar ist
CPU, 2x GPU, 3x 360er Radi, 1x 240er Radi, jede Menge Anschlüsse 90° und 45°, 250er Eisbecher


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2016)

pff das schafft die locker XD

Eine CPU, eine GPU, 3x 480er Radis, diverse sensoren, anschlüsse und Kugelhähne und ein Aqualis 880


----------



## Ozryel (8. September 2016)

Schaffen wird die das
Auf wieviel Hertz läuft deine?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

Ich zeig auch mal was Neues, das kommt auch in ca. 1-2 Monaten  

Alphacool Eisblock XPX

Das oben ist ein Alucover, das kann man abnehmen und gegen andere tauschen oder eben selbst lackeiren/eloxieren. Das Logo kann man auch gegen andere Fraben trauschen  Das sind heir aber noch Samples. Das silberne Cover wird noch verchromt und wir werden keine glatte Eloxierung haben sondern das wird alles Sandgestrahlt (außer der Chrome). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. September 2016)

Sehr geil.
Aber bitte noch eine massivere Halterung, die Stummel sehen nicht schön aus. Edelstahl ist auch ein toller Werkstoff

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (8. September 2016)

Super, wieder keine Spur vom Eiswolf....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

Eine massivere Halterung? Wozu?

@ -H1N1-
Mal im ernst, glaubst du ich werde wieder und wieder die selben Bilder posten? Du weißt doch wie sie aussieht. Da ändert sich ja optisch nichts. Sie ist im kommen mit der nächsten Luftfracht die aktuell fertig gemacht wird 
Außerdem ist das hier ja keine Eiswolf Thread, sondern ein Alphacool Thread, also für alle Produkte.


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Eine massivere Halterung? Wozu?


Weils schöner aussieht. Finde ich halt.
Ist ja auch Geschmackssache

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

wenn du etwas massiveres suchst, solltest du hier anfangen:
Anfitec "drei" CPU Wasserkuhler Unboxing / Dosenwurstkuhler!?! - YouTube


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Weils schöner aussieht. Finde ich halt.
> Ist ja auch Geschmackssache
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Achso, joar, ist ja immer eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ein massiver Halterahmen würde den Block aber noch massiver erscheinen lassen, das würde sicherlich vielen anderen nicht gefallen. Auf den Bildern sieht der Kühler aber deutlich größer aus als er eigentlich ist XD.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

ist warscheinlich son Block mit Cpu und 2mm Rand und ende, wa?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ist warscheinlich son Block mit Cpu und 2mm Rand und ende, wa?



Ich steh vielleicht auf dem Schlauch, aber mit der Aussage kann ich grade überhaupt nichts anfangen. ????


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. September 2016)

Ja Danke den Anfitec kenne ich. Habe nur meinen Heatkiller vorher bestellt.
Trotzdem sehen die neuen Alphacool Kühler ja auch schnieke aus.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

tut mich sorry

nochmal in Hochdeutsch ^^;


ein Kühler, welcher eine Bodenplatte hat, die so groß wie der Heatspreader + 2mm Rand drumherum ist


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

@Rarek
Lach... ok... da hätte ich wirklich selbst drauf kommen können. Aber ich kann dir dazu noch gar nichts sagen, da die aktuellen Samples am Boden noch nichts ganz fix sind. Aktuell sind das unpolierte Kupferböden, nicht sonderlich schön.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich zeig auch mal was Neues, das kommt auch in ca. 1-2 Monaten
> 
> Alphacool Eisblock XPX
> 
> ...



Welche Änderungen gegenüber dem XP3 gibt es bei der Kühlerstruktur (Pin- oder Finnenstruktur, Art der Einspritzung, ...)?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. September 2016)

Die Düsenfunktion wurde komplett geändert. Wir haben gegen einige der aktuell besten Konkurenzprodukte getestet und lagen 2-3°C besser. Zielsetzung ist hier klar, den Leistungsstärksten Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen. Und das nicht nur mit einer Verbesserung von 0,5°C sondern einem Vorsprung der nicht unter der Aussage "das ist eine Messungenauigkeit" fallen kann 

Die genaue Technik wird jetzt natürlich nocht nicht verraten.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

ohhh... wirklich?
ich biete 4 Kekse


----------



## the_leon (8. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich zeig auch mal was Neues, das kommt auch in ca. 1-2 Monaten
> 
> Alphacool Eisblock XPX
> 
> ...



Die Halterung is optisch dir gleiche wie beim Eisbear 

Das Alucover hat hoffentlich keinen Kontakt mit der Kühlflüssigkeit


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

Wirds eine Version in einem dunklerem Blau geben? ^^


----------



## chaotium (8. September 2016)

Gibts auch ne halterung für den 2011-V3 Sockel. Selber lackieren wäre auch geil


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. September 2016)

ICH SCHÄTZE,   dass die von der Performance nicht Spitzenreiter sind.  HK IV, Anfi Tec Drei oder Koolance cpu 390 werden , meiner Einschätzung nach, besser sein.

In Sachen Cpu Wasserkühler ist doch meiner Meinung nach seit dem NexXxos xp nichts Grandioses mehr gekommen von Alphacool. 

Schön find ich die auch nicht. Sehen irgendwie wie so ne Torte von diesem amerikanischen Tortenheini da aus.


Und ich hab über 100 Cpu Wasserkühler Zuhause.  Hab da Einiges zum Vergleich; )

In Sachen Temp ist aber eh nicht mehr viel möglich.  Egal welcher Hersteller, es ist kaum noch möglich n paar Grad rauszuholen. 

Anfi-tec hat natürlich auch das Rad nicht neu erfunden, hat mit dem drei aber die Düse verbessert. Ein sehr interessanter Ansatz. 

Von Aquacomputer müsste bestimmt auch bald wieder was kommen. 

Da wirds neben Watercool,  Aquacomputer,  Anfi-tec und Koolance schon sehr eng. 

Haut doch mal was richtig Edles,  wie zB dem Mips Iceforce oder Anfi-tec eXFrs raus.

Wie gesagt,  dass sind alles nur meine Meinungen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. September 2016)

@Bummsbirne
Es ist immer wieder schön wie Leute irgendwas vermuten und meinen ohne auch nur im Ansatz zu wissen wie das Produkt innen funktioniert oder aussieht.  
Optik ist Geschmackssache, aber bisher ist das Feedback zu dem Kühler eher.... 5% gefällt er nicht, 5-10% naja, und der Rest finden ihn genial 

@xtrame90
Natürlich wird es für den Sockel 2011-3 eine Halterung geben, wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht 

@ Dudelll
Das Blau wird so kommen wie man es da sieht. Im schlimmsten Fall nimmst du den Deckel ab und lackierst oder eloxierst ihn selbst  Dadurch geht ja die Garantie nicht flöten.


----------



## Rarek (9. September 2016)

wird es den Kühler auch in der Rohvariante geben aka ohne alles zum selbst färben? 
denn erst abschleifen und selbst machen wäre mir einmal schleifen zuviel


----------



## keks4 (9. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich zeig auch mal was Neues, das kommt auch in ca. 1-2 Monaten
> 
> Alphacool Eisblock XPX
> 
> ...


Will haben  der rote findet definitiv einen Platz in meinem Case


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> wird es den Kühler auch in der Rohvariante geben aka ohne alles zum selbst färben?
> denn erst abschleifen und selbst machen wäre mir einmal schleifen zuviel



Nein, wird es nicht. Das lohnt sich nicht für uns, denn Kunden die so etwas haben wolle kann man an einer Hand abzählen oder las es mal in DE 20 Leute sein. Das ist wieder so eine Sache wo du mindestens 1000 Leute brauchst die genau das haben wollen und die bekommst du nicht zusammen.


----------



## Hansi92 (9. September 2016)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Ich habe ein paar Gedanken zur Eisbär und wollte mal Fragen ob das funktioniert. 

Wenn ich die Eisbär Einheit auf ein Pumpenentkoppler wie das Sandwich bastle sollte das ja leise sein. Ich will ja nur eine graka einbinden, cpu bleibt bei Luftkühlung. Sollte doch funktionieren mit dem 360 Radiator oder irre ich mich? 

Vom Preis wäre das günstiger als custom loop

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (9. September 2016)

Gibt ja auch bald Eisbär für die GPU  (soll glaub ich dann Eiswolf heissen ) wieso wartest du nicht auf die?


----------



## MaxRink (9. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht. Das lohnt sich nicht für uns, denn Kunden die so etwas haben wolle kann man an einer Hand abzählen oder las es mal in DE 20 Leute sein. Das ist wieder so eine Sache wo du mindestens 1000 Leute brauchst die genau das haben wollen und die bekommst du nicht zusammen.


Ist ja auch nicht so schwer die eloxierung wegzuätzen. Mit Rohrreiniger geht das prima.


----------



## Breyten (9. September 2016)

Die CPU-Blöcke sehen 1000mal schicker aus als die alte XP3 Light mit dem Kupferlogo.


----------



## Hansi92 (9. September 2016)

Gibts die GPU Version dann auch mit einem 360er Radiator?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (9. September 2016)

Ich nehme es stark an, sonst wäre ich von AC entäuscht


----------



## Hansi92 (9. September 2016)

Wäre ja auch sinnvoll. Gpus haben viel mehr Abwärme als CPUs.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (9. September 2016)

Hansi92 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander.
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Gedanken zur Eisbär und wollte mal Fragen ob das funktioniert.
> 
> ...




Kannst du machen, wenn du den bei 7 bis 8 Volt betreibst brauchst du eigentlich nicht mal ein Sandwich.
Die Pumpe meiner Eisbaer liegt mehr oder weniger lose im doppelten Boden, da vibriert nichts.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. September 2016)

@Hansi92
Ich empfehle dir einfach noch ein bisschen zu warten bevor du so eine abenteurliche Konstrukton startest  Eine Eiswolf GPX-Pro und dazu ein Radiator nach Wunsch und du brauchst keine Eisbaer mehr. 



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Gibts die GPU Version dann auch mit einem 360er Radiator?



Nein wird es nicht. Die Eiswolf wird als AIO ausschließlich mit einem 120mm XT45 Radiator daher kommen.... ABER.... bevor jetzt einige aufschreien...... es wird den Eiswolf Kühler auch einzeln geben, allerdings vorbefüllt mit ebenfalls zwei Schnellverschlüssen. Dann kann man einen vorbefüllten Radiator nach Wunsch dazu kaufen und einfach anschließen.  Dann ist es eben nicht ganz eine AIO, da es nicht Ready out of the box ist, aber man hat die freie Wahl beim Radiator und den Lüftern 

@MaxRink
Echt? Eifnach mit Rohrreiniger? Ich hab noch nie selbst versucht eine Eloxierung zu entfernen.


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

nichtmal 240'er Radi? manno.. meine 270W wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit nur nem 120'er wegkühlen... ich meine da ist der Stockkühler von Gigabyte leiser.. 
werde ich aber warscheinlich trotzdem, solange Arctic Accelero Hybrid II-120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
eine option bleibt ^^


----------



## MaxRink (12. September 2016)

@eddy mit drano geht das 1a, dauert auch nur ein paar Minuten

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## shooot3r1 (12. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> nichtmal 240'er Radi? manno.. meine 270W wollte ich eigentlich nicht mit nur nem 120'er wegkühlen... ich meine da ist der Stockkühler von Gigabyte leiser..
> werde ich aber warscheinlich trotzdem, solange Arctic Accelero Hybrid II-120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> eine option bleibt ^^


Naja bei der 295x ging es doch auch , bei 500 Watt in einigen situationen

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. September 2016)

@Rarek
Naja, ich würde dir in deiner Kritik zustimmen wenn man wirklich nur den 120mm bekommen könnte. Aber wie gesagt, du kannst dir auch selbst eine AIO mit Radiator und Lüfter nach Wunsch zusammen stellen. Wir werden in Kürze vorbefüllte Radiatoren anbieten und eben die vorbefüllte Eiswolf, die es auch im Übrigen NUR vorbefüllt geben wird. Dann kaufst du den Radi den du willst, die Eiswolf, koppelst es zusammen und gut ist  Lüfter nach Wahl drauf und fertig. Das ist kaum mehr Aufwand als würdest du es aut of the box fertig bekommen. 
Kurz... du kannst selbst entscheiden ob 120m Rad oder gar ein 560mm Rad  

@MaxRink
Danke für die Info  Muss ich mal probieren. Demnächst steht wahrscheinlich so oder so eine umlackierung an, da muss auch Eloxat runter


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

ich will wasser wegen leise, nicht weil die das schon irgendwie weggekühlt kriegt


edit:

@eddy
stimmt, und wegen den Kupplungen kann man das Zeug auch extern anbauen... hmm.. nun fehlt nur noch nen Preis... mal schauen was die AC Seite dazu sagt... ... ... nichts, meh


----------



## keks4 (12. September 2016)

Ich dachte es wird den Eiswolf auch einzeln ohne Vorbefüllung geben?


----------



## Hansi92 (12. September 2016)

Den Eiswolf wird es aber bestimmt nicht für meine GTX 970 geben zumal das noch ein custom Design ist.


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

da gibts nur eine Lösung... Einschicken, falls es nicht grad eine HoF (Hall of Fame) Edition ist, welche es nur x mal gibt, sondern z.B. "nur" nen MSI Custom PCB ist ^^

aber da es ansiche die normalen GPX Kühler (V2) Sind, denke ich wird auch für dein PCB was dabei sein


----------



## the_leon (12. September 2016)

Ne, der Eiswolf is eine komplette Neuentwicklung.

Und Alphacool macht glaub ich nur noch Kühler für GTX 10XX und RX 4XX


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

meinst du nicht, dass es eventuell schon nen GPX für ihn geben könnte?
im schlimmsten fall muss er halt in kalte Wasser und selbst hand anlegen


----------



## Hansi92 (12. September 2016)

Ist ne g1 gaming. Für die gibts es ja ein Kühler. Momentan ist da mit Kabelbinder eine cooler Master nepton 240 drauf. Läuft unter Last maximal 48 Grad


----------



## Rarek (12. September 2016)

den Wolf gibts also nur noch ab der neusten Gen, huh?



eddy?
warum willst du mir dann etwas verkaufen, was zu 70% nichmal auf mein Board passt?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. September 2016)

Also, da ja doch noch nicht alles klar zu sein scheint, hier mal die Auflösung die hoffentlich die meisten Fragen beantworten wird. 

1. Für welche Karten wird es die Eiswolf geben?
Aktuell sind ausschließlich Kühler für die neuste Generation geplant. Das wären folgende Karten: 1060, 1070, 1080, RX 480 und RX 470 dürfte auch bald kommen. Es ist aktuell nicht geplant, ältere Generationen wie die GTX 9XX oder R9 3XX Reihen zu unterstützen. 
Der Grund, einen Kühler entwickelt man eben nicht in 2-3 Tagen. Das ganze Prozedere dauert eben und wir konzentrieren uns auf die neuen Custom Modelle die uns auch gut auslasten. Wir werden hier wieder fast alles untertützen, im übrigen auch Modelle wie die HOF Edition und ähnliche. 

2. Eiswolf GPX-Pro vs. normaler GPX, was sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede?
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, die GPX Kühler sind nicht mit den GPX-Pro Kühlern identisch und man kann auch nicht den Wasserkühlblock von der GPX auf den Eiswolf bauen oder umgedreht. Die Unterschiede mal kurz aufgelistet:

- Der Wasserführende Teil ist deutlich größer, es wird mehr vom passiven Kühlkörper Semipassiv gekühlt. 

- Die Wärmeleitpads auf der Rückseite sind 1mm dünner

- Auf der GPU Seite des PCBs gibt es außer bei den Spanungswandlern keine Wärmeleitpads mehr, sondern der Kühler hat direkt Kontakt zu den Bauteilen und dazwischen kommt nur Wärmeleitpaste. Ausnahme sind die Spannungswandler, die aber nur noch ein 0,5mm dickes Wärmeleitpad erhalten. Das heißt konkret, die gesamte Kühlung alle Bauteile des PCBs ist "deutlich" besser.

- Die Backplate der Eiswolf hat direkten Kontakt mit dem oberen Kühler. Die Backplate wird sogar mit Wärmeleitpaste mit dem oberen Kühler verbunden damit die Wärme sich besser verteilen kan, das es gut funktioniert, zeigte schon das THG Pre-Review. Außerdem wird so das PCB weitestgehend versteckt.

- Die Eiswolf hat eine integrierte Pumpe die auf einem saugenden System basiert. Diese Pumpe kann einzeln, mit der Eisbaer zusammen oder mit einer anderen Pumpe paralell betrieben werden. Sofern man eine D5 oder DDC oder was auch immer im Kreislauf hängen hat, kann man - man muss aber nicht - die Pumpe der Eiswolf abschalten. Ich würde sie aber einfach laufen lassen, das verringert den Wiederstand und erhöhte dadurch den Flow, auch wenn die andere Pumpe deutlich stärker ist. 

Versionen:
Es wird zwei Versionen der Eiswolf GPX-Pro geben.

1. Die AIO
Diese kommt mit einem 120mm XT45 Radiator daher und Push&Pull Lüfterkonfiguration. Der Preis wird bei grob 150€ liegen (+/- 10€). 

2. Stand alone aber vorbefüllt
Die zweite Variante wird nur der Kühler mit zwei Anschlüssen und zwei kurzen Schläuchen sein an denen am Ende Schnellverschlüsse hängen. Der Kühler wird vorbefüllt sein um ihn leicht in den Kreislauf einbinden zu können. Wer das nicht mag, kann ja die Schläuche einfach ab machen. Der Preis daf+ür wird bei ca. 120€ (+/- 10€) liegen.


----------



## Rarek (13. September 2016)

wirds auch diverse Sensoren mit Display (oder so) vielleicht für den Kreis geben?

was ich bräuchte, wäre einen Durchfluss- und Temp- Sensor mit ner Steuerung, welche bei zu niedriegem Durchfluss ne Meldung ausgibt und eventuell eine notabschaltung auslöst (ebenso bei zu hoher Temperatur)


letzteres habe ich momentan nur auf eine Brutale variante mit einem Foliensensor und einem kleinen Steuerchip, welcher ab 100°C am Sensor ein Schütz fallen lässt und somit mein pc keinen Saft mehr hat...
durfte ich sogar schon 2x live erleben


----------



## Dudelll (13. September 2016)

Wo hast du das Ding denn kleben das du 100 Grad bekommst


----------



## Rarek (13. September 2016)

an meiner 390X ^^

wobei ich noch einen bei meinem FX habe, aber ausgelöst hat beidmals die gpu
halbgebootetes Lüftersteuerungsprofil tut sowas... sie ist semiaktiv und läuft sehr schnell an die 100°C wenn die Lüfter nicht anlaufen und noch F@H läuft


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. September 2016)

@Rarek
Ich hab grade keine Ahnung was du mit "Kreis" meinst. Meinst du den Bereich unter dem Deckel der GPX Kühler? Das gibt es bei der GPX-Pro nicht  Der Kühlkörper ist flacher und Innen völlig anders aufgebaut. 
Ansonsten würde ein Durchflusseinsor IN dem GPU Kühler nicht sonderlich genau arbeiten da im Kühler andere Strömungen herschen. 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man das nicht über eine Aquaero regeln könnte. Kenne mich mit der Aquaero leider nicht ganz so gut aus da ich sie selbst nicht nutze. Ich bin eher der fire and forget Typ der alles einmal einstellt und sich dann nicht mehr für irgendwelche Werte kümmern oder sehen will.


----------



## Rarek (13. September 2016)

Kühl*kreis*lauf


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. September 2016)

Ahso  

Sensoren wird es auch noch geben, aber das beste Gesamtpaket gibt es aktuell und wohl auch in Zukunft bei Aqua Computer. Wer möglichst viel kontrolieren und überwachen will, kommt daran aktuell und sicherlich auch im Jahr 2017 nicht an Aqua Computer vorbei. Das ist ja deren Spezialgebiet. Hierzu fehlt Alphacool auch das Know How, denn wesentlicher Bestandteil ist der Softwarepart und da hat Aqua Computer einen riesen Vorsprung vor allen anderen.


----------



## keks4 (13. September 2016)

Werden die neuen CPU Kühler eine Pumpe haben  oder weshalb ist auf dem einen Bild ein gesleevtes Kabel zu sehen das vom Kühler weg geht? 

Und kann man sie vorbestellen? 

Und noch eine Frage, braucht ein 420er X Flow Radiator gross mehr Platz in der Länge als ein Normaler 420er weil auf beiden Seiten Anschlüsse sind oder hält es sich in Grenzen?


----------



## Rarek (13. September 2016)

sie haben Licht (denke ich)

für ne Pumpe wären sie m.M.n. zu flach


----------



## keks4 (13. September 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> für ne Pumpe wären sie m.M.n. zu flach



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch, deshalb dachte ich mir fragen kostet nix


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

Hallö zusammen!

Ich habe mir vor etwas mehr als 2 Monaten ein Wakü zusammengebaut und ein paar Alphacool-Produkte dabei verwendet (gekauft bei AquaTuning). Ich musste aber leider ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen machen was die Teile aus Plexi betrifft.
Zum einen ging mir der Plexideckel des XP³ CPU-Kühlers zwei mal kaputt bis ich auf den Bronze-Deckel umgestiegen bin.
Zum zweiten hab ich seit kurzem ein Leck im Boden des Eisbecher Lite Plexi. Dies trat plötzlich und ohne Zutun auf. Es ist ein Riss am unteren Gewinde des Bodenteils entstanden und dadurch tritt Kühlflüssigkeit aus.

Auf Anfrage bei Alphacool teilte man mir mit, dass der Boden nicht als Ersatzteil angeboten wird, dies hat mich schon sehr verärgert, da alle anderen Teile des AGBs verkauft werden. Nun muss ich versuchen das mit reichlich Kleber irgendwie dicht zu bekommen. 

Hat hier jemand ähnliche, schlechte Erfahrungen mit Plexi-Teilen gemacht?
Ist so ein Haarriss reklamationsfähig?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. September 2016)

Zur Eiswolf GPX-Pro

Da ist eine Pumpe enthalten  Bei der AIO und bei der separaten vorbefüllten Lösung, es ist immer eine Pumpe in der Eiswolf GPX-Pro drin. Aber das Logo leuchtet natürlich auch. 

@KillercornyX
Risse im Plexi entstehen immer durch zu viel Spannung. Plexi ist allgemein sehr empfindlich. In fast allen Fällen die ich so kenne und wir in der RMA hatten, wurden die Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen. Das erkent man sehr gut daran, wenn die Risse Strahlenförmig vom Anschluss weggehen. Ist mir hier auch schon passiert..... Testsystem zusammen bauen, einmal den Fitting falsch und zu fest angezogen, knack. Das geht sehr schnell bei Plexi Produkten. 
Hin und  greifen Flüssigkeiten das Plexi an, wenn man falsche Gemische oder Farben verwendet. 

Du hast einen Riss an der Röhre des Eisbechers? Unten am Übergang zum Boden? Hast du dazu mal ein gutes Bild bitte? 

Grundlegend kann man immer alles Reklamieren. Warum hast du beim Anruf bei uns nicht das als erstes gefragt?


----------



## keks4 (13. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Zur Eiswolf GPX-Pro
> 
> Da ist eine Pumpe enthalten  Bei der AIO und bei der separaten vorbefüllten Lösung, es ist immer eine Pumpe in der Eiswolf GPX-Pro drin. Aber das Logo leuchtet natürlich auch.



Ich fragte bezüglich des neuen  Prozessor Kühlers, oder heisst der auch Eiswolf?


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

Der riss ist nicht in der Röhre, sondern im Bodenteil. Ich habe auch nicht bei aquatuning angerufen, sondern mit alphacool gemailt. 
Ein Foto hab ich grad nicht, kann ich aber mal machen. 
Komisch ist allerdings dass die Stelle seit Einbau keine Probleme machte, aber dann tropfte es plötzlich und ich hatte eine Pfütze unterm PC. 
Glücklicherweise hab ich keinen Teppich und unterm AGB war auch nix. Also keine Kolleteralschäden... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. September 2016)

@keks4
XD.. ich komme mit den Eis Namen auch schon durcheinander. Nein, der XPX Eisblock hat keine Pumpe  Das Logo ist beleuchtet, daher der 3-Pin Anschluss. 

@KillercornyX
Wenn man einmal ein Riss hat, wandert dieser unvermeidlich weiter. Grundlegend sollte man Plexi Teile die Risse haben sofort ersetzen, denn über kurz oder lang werden die Risse immer größer. Die Frage ist, wo im Bodenteil ist der Riss? 
Teppich kann trocknen.  

Zeig mal ein brauchbares Bild. Da lst sich meist schon sehr schnell sehen wovon der Riss gekommen ist.


----------



## KillercornyX (13. September 2016)

Wenn ich zu Hause bin und Zeit hab den auszubauen mach ich das Foto. Ich hätte den Boden auch schon längst getauscht, würde es das Teil einzeln zu kaufen geben, aber warum auch immer gibt es das nicht....



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein brauchbares Bild. Da lst sich meist schon sehr schnell sehen wovon der Riss gekommen ist.



EDIT: hier die Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. September 2016)

Das ist ein klassischer Riss wen die Anschlüsse zu fest angezogen wurden.  Wie fest man anziehen darf, ist schwer zu beschreiben, da Kraft ja sehr subjektiv wahrgenommen werden kann. Aber generell... der O-Ring darf nicht platt aufliegen, er muss nur leicht angedrückt werden um abzudichten. Plexis ist sehr empfindlich was Zugkräfte angeht, daher sind GEwinde recht empfindlich.

Aber... ich klär das mit KullercornyX damit er zufrieden wieder seinen Eisbecher nutzen kann.


----------



## KillercornyX (14. September 2016)

So schön wie plexi ist, so vorsichtig muss man damit auch sein. Ist ja fast wie mit Frauen ^^

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## the_leon (14. September 2016)

Gesendet von Handy mit Browser ohne Plappertalk


----------



## IssaP (14. September 2016)

Ich hoffe mal die Frage passt hier hin (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gehörte Phobya auch irgendwie zu Aquatuning/Alphacool):

Wird dieses Gehäuse (Phobya WaCoolT Black OWL Case | Gehause & Zubehor | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany) dauerhaft so stark reduziert sein?
Und zu dem Gehäuse noch die Frage ob es lackiert oder gepulvert ist (auf den Bildern sah es eher nach Lack aus) und ob man den Festplattenkäfig für die 3,5" Festplatten irgendwie aufschrauben kann damit da ein bisschen mehr Luft rankommt (hab irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass die zu warm da drin werden)?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

@IssaP
Zur Preisgestaltung des OWL kann ich dir nichts sagen. Es ist ja auch nich im unseren Sinne zu verraten was wann und wie lange reduziert sein wird. So hart es auch klingen mag, aber wenn du die Rabattzeit verpasst.... pech. 
Das Gehäuse ist lackiert nicht gepulvert. Du willst mehr Luft an die Festplatte? Das Gehäuse ist so schon ein schweizer Käse und Festplatten erzeugen kaum noch eine relevante Wärme. Aber "aufschrauben" kann man das nicht. Du kannst lediglich die gesamte HDD Halterung raus schrauben.


----------



## IssaP (15. September 2016)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

Da in einem anderen Thread grade das Auslaufen des Monsoon Bendinktis betrauert wird eine vielleicht kleine Aufmunterng. Das wird der neue Bendingkoffer von Alphacool. Es gibt auch ein reales Sample, aber davon habe ich keine Bilder zur Hand und das ist auch bei einem Modder aktuell auf dem Prüfstand 

Erscheinungstermin habe ich nicht aber grob in 2-4 Monaten. Preis.... steht auch noch nicht fest, aber ihr könnt ja mal Zahlen in den Raum werfen, würde mich mal interessieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2016)

zahlen... hmm


also nach der üblichen Manier, für aufgedruckte Marken 100€ mehr zu nehmen, wäre ich bei 330€
anderweitig da ihr sowas (glaub ich) net macht und auch sonst relativ am Boden der Tatsachen bleibt, gehe ich mal von 80€ - 100€ aus 
(zumindest wenn nicht grade alles aus Plaste besteht... bei reinplaste wären mir selbst 50€ noch zu teuer, aber ich mag plaste als universalwerkstoff nicht wirklich - Plaste kann alles, aber nichts richtig)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

330€ XD... nee... so verrückt ist man hier nicht. Aber für 50 oder 80€ bekommst du das definitiv auch nicht. Das Set bietet deutlich mehr als das große Monsoon Kit, das sieht man hier nur leider nicht so richtig und ich will auch noch nicht zu viel zeigen. Aber man kann hiermit z.B. auch ein gebogenes Rohr nochmal um eine andere Ecke biegen und dafür gut einspannen  Das gibt s bisher noch bei keinem Kit.


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2016)

ich weiß so oder so net, was ich damit sollte, selbst wenn ich etwas biegen wollen würde...


und den Preis habe ich deswegen aus dem Inhalt des Koffers im Conzept berechnet




ich weiß ja nicht, ob das wissen, wofür solch ein Koffer mit Inhalt da ist, (welches vorallem der Kunde haben muss) den Wert des Koffers so immens steigert


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

Ok, wenn man damit so oder so nichts anfangen kann  Das ist ja eine andere Sache


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2016)

finde ich nicht, aber gut


nur weil ich als einzelnes Individuum ihn nicht nutzen werde, da mir Hardtubing zu kompliziert ist, heißt ja net, dass man denen die ihn nutzen das Leben schwerer machen soll 
(in welcher hinsicht schwerer bleibt beim Betrachter)


----------



## the_leon (15. September 2016)

Hm mein anderer Post wurde nicht gezeigt also nochmal...

Der Monsoon Koffer kostet 150

Die Einzelteile Kosten bei Monsoon 30-40€...

150€ wie der Monsoon Koffer waren top, da er ja für mehrere Größen passt.
Der von Monsoon nur für 13/10 oder 16/12.

Ich denke man wird zwischen 120 und 200€ landen (was definitiv fair ist)


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2016)

ja 120€ hatte ich auch im sinn, kommt aber auf's spätere aussehen drauf an, ob ich dann (theoretisch) nen Koffer oder lieber sowas nehme 
Alphacool Acrylrohr Double Bending Tool 12-14mm and 16mm - Schwarz | Acrylrohr Zubehor | Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Shop | Alphacool

vorallem, da man es nur einmal braucht und dann einstaubt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. September 2016)

Der Koffer ist weniger für den Einmal Modder gedacht. Und wer nur hier und da ein paar Biegungen macht, für den wäre der Koffer auch ziemlich übertrieben. Der Koffer wird sich direkt an die Moddergemeinde richten und deutlich mehr bieten als der Monsoon Koffer (der wohl auch EOL gegangen ist ohne einen Nachfolger von Monsoon). Es wäre auch Verschwendung, wenn man den Koffer kauft um nur ein System zu bauen, das würde ich niemanden empfehlen, das wäre völlig verrückt.

Das kleine Bendingtool dürfte für viele völlig reichen, das ist richtig.


----------



## Enkai (16. September 2016)

(Y) ^^


----------



## RD500YPVS (16. September 2016)

Hallo Eddy,
gibt es denn mittlerweile Infos bezüglich dem Erscheinungstermin zur GPX pro und dessen Preise sowie für welche Grafikkarten die erscheinen wird. Ich denke es wird langsam Zeit, der Sommer ist geht vorüber und wir haben bereits Mitte September.
Die Eisbär CPU Kühlung ist ja auch schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt und wartet auf eine Erweiterung. Wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne, hieß es vor 8 Wochen dass die Eiswolf in ca. 4 Wochen erscheinen wird - weißt Du woran es hängt oder muss man sich doch nach Alternativen umschauen?


----------



## Ozryel (16. September 2016)

Ich nehme Eddy mal die halbe Arbeit ab und zitiere seinen post von vor ein paar Tagen



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Also, da ja doch noch nicht alles klar zu sein scheint, hier mal die Auflösung die hoffentlich die meisten Fragen beantworten wird.
> 
> 1. Für welche Karten wird es die Eiswolf geben?
> Aktuell sind ausschließlich Kühler für die neuste Generation geplant. Das wären folgende Karten: 1060, 1070, 1080, RX 480 und RX 470 dürfte auch bald kommen. Es ist aktuell nicht geplant, ältere Generationen wie die GTX 9XX oder R9 3XX Reihen zu unterstützen.
> ...


----------



## RD500YPVS (16. September 2016)

@ Ozryel,
danke für die Info, ist denn auch schon ein Liefertermin oder die Verfügbarkeit der GPX pro (Eiswolf) bekannt?


----------



## -H1N1- (16. September 2016)

Man könnte auch sagen, nichts genaues weiß man nicht .

Ich warte auch schon lange drauf, verlässliche Informationen gibt es leider kaum.


----------



## RD500YPVS (16. September 2016)

Evt. hat Eddy ja schon eine genauere Info zur Verfügbarkeit der GPX pro?
Leider ist ja auch das Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit zur Zeit nicht erhältlich, so dass man ohne großen Aufwand die normale GPX zur Eisbär einbinden könnte.
Die Situation sieht im Moment leider nicht sehr rosig aus, daher auch meine Frage ob es Sinn macht sich nach Alternativen umzuschauen oder ob in "kürze" die Eiswolf doch verfügbar sein wird!


----------



## -H1N1- (16. September 2016)

Alternativen (so lange sie nicht "für Deutschland" sind ) zu haben ist nie verkehrt .


----------



## chaotium (16. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Da in einem anderen Thread grade das Auslaufen des Monsoon Bendinktis betrauert wird eine vielleicht kleine Aufmunterng. Das wird der neue Bendingkoffer von Alphacool. Es gibt auch ein reales Sample, aber davon habe ich keine Bilder zur Hand und das ist auch bei einem Modder aktuell auf dem Prüfstand
> 
> Erscheinungstermin habe ich nicht aber grob in 2-4 Monaten. Preis.... steht auch noch nicht fest, aber ihr könnt ja mal Zahlen in den Raum werfen, würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> ...



mich interessiert das weiße Feld mit den Strichen ^^
Preis ist schwer zu sagen. aber bei den Umfang, ja ca 150€ wären schon gerecht


----------



## keks4 (16. September 2016)

Ich würde mal raten (Betonung liegt auf Raten) das man mit dieser Platte seinen gewünschten Rohrverlauf mit Anschlägen "vorwählen"  kann und man dann beim Biegen eine gute Orientierung hat


----------



## Ozryel (16. September 2016)

So würde ich das auch interpretieren.
Mit den 10 Dingern darunter steckt man die Route ab und biegt daran entlang


----------



## chaotium (17. September 2016)

ah okey das würde sinn machen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. September 2016)

@Ozryel
Du hast es richtig erkannt. Man kann diverse Biegungen vorher abstecken und dann daran entlang biegen. 

@GPX-Pro
Endspurt. Die Kühler sind quasi fast im Lager und ich denke nächste Woche wird es dann los gehen. Die Eisbrecher werden dann übrigens auch erhältlich sein.


----------



## eco_exe (19. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Ozryel
> Du hast es richtig erkannt. Man kann diverse Biegungen vorher abstecken und dann daran entlang biegen.
> 
> @GPX-Pro
> Endspurt. Die Kühler sind quasi fast im Lager und ich denke nächste Woche wird es dann los gehen. Die Eisbrecher werden dann übrigens auch erhältlich sein.


Hey eddy,

Gibt es schon eine liste mit welchen grakas die gpx-pro kompatibel sein wird?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. September 2016)

@eco_exe
Zum Release natürlich Founders 1070 und 1080. Ansonsten kann ich aktuell noch nicht mehr sagen, ich hab hier noch keine vollständige Liste liegen.


----------



## the_leon (27. September 2016)

Schöner Test zur be Quiet! Silent Loop.

Ich geh davon aus das der Eiswolf im inneren ähnlich gestaltet ist. 

Test: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm - Hardware-Journal - Results from #1


----------



## the_leon (27. September 2016)

Schöner Test zur be Quiet! Silent Loop.

Ich geh davon aus das der Eiswolf im inneren ähnlich gestaltet ist. 

Test: be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm - Hardware-Journal - Results from #1


----------



## -H1N1- (27. September 2016)

Da es in Zusammenarbeit mit AC entwickelt wurde, wird es exakt die gleiche Pumpe sein, die im Eiswolf ihren Platz findet. Scheint gelungen zu sein und nun heißt es, warten auf Verfügbarkeit.

edit: Das Einzige was mir abgeht, sind noch ein paar Daten zur Pumpe (Förderleistung z.B.).


----------



## Hansi92 (27. September 2016)

Mich würde interessieren ob jetzt die Eisbär oder die silent loop leiser ist. Kommt bestimmt noch ein Test von pcgh


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. September 2016)

Eisbaer, Eiswolf, Silent Loop verwenden alle die exakt gleiche Pumpe. ABER..... anders als in der Eisbaer ist das Pumpengehäuse bei der Silent Loop und der Eiswolf völlig anders aufgebaut und auf ein saugendes Prinzip ausgelegt. Diese Bauweise entspricht der neusten Technik bei Alphacool und ist von Haus aus bei gleicher Drehzahl leiser. 
Die Daten zur Förderhöhe ect. sind bei allen drei dennoch nahezu identisch. Eine Silent Loop oder Eiswolf sind bei 12V so leise wie eine Eisbaer bei 7V.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Eisbaer, Eiswolf, Silent Loop verwenden alle die exakt gleiche Pumpe. ABER..... anders als in der Eisbaer ist das Pumpengehäuse bei der Silent Loop und der Eiswolf völlig anders aufgebaut und auf ein saugendes Prinzip ausgelegt. Diese Bauweise entspricht der neusten Technik bei Alphacool und ist von Haus aus bei gleicher Drehzahl leiser.
> Die Daten zur Förderhöhe ect. sind bei allen drei dennoch nahezu identisch. Eine Silent Loop oder Eiswolf sind bei 12V so leise wie eine Eisbaer bei 7V.


Also ist die Eiswolf, mit CPU Kühler und AGB und den Entsprechenden Radiatoren ne neue gute und günstige Lösung um alles unter Wasser zu setzen?
Oder ist die Eisbär solo dafür die bessere Lösung? Nur so aus Interesse.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (28. September 2016)

Eddy? gibts was neues zu den Fertig Wakü bausätzen? im sinne von Anpassbarkeit (ich will ja z.B. nur und ausschließlich meine Gpu kaltstellen)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Also ist die Eiswolf, mit CPU Kühler und AGB und den Entsprechenden Radiatoren ne neue gute und günstige Lösung um alles unter Wasser zu setzen?
> Oder ist die Eisbär solo dafür die bessere Lösung? Nur so aus Interesse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ich würde es etwas anders machen. Die Eiswolf GPX-Pro wird auch als vorbefüllter Stand alone Kühler kommen, ebenfalls mit etwas Schlauch und Schnellverschlüssen dran. Nur eben ohne Radiator. Dann würde ich eine Eisbaer kaufen mit dem größten Radiator der ins Gehäuse passt und einen zweiten vorbefüllten Radiator (kommen heute oder nächste Woche online) nach Wunsch dazu kaufen. Dann hat man das passende Setup inklusive einem Redundantem System das selbst beim Ausfal einer Pumpe noch kühlen kann. 

@Rarek
Tatache ist, das der Konfigurator dafür schon lange fertig ist, die Datenbank aber noch mit Daten gefüttert werden muss. Aufgrund der vielen neuen Produkte und des bevorstehenden Umzugs, liegt das aktuell leider etwas auf Eis. Ich bin darüber nicht glücklich, aber obwohl wir unser Personal erweitert haben, kommen wir mit einigen Projekten nicht wie gewünscht voran.


----------



## Schmenki (30. September 2016)

@Eddy
gibt es nun schon ein Release Datum für die GPX-Pro?

ich habe hinten noch Platz für einen 140er Radiator. Sprich für mich wäre es sinnvoller die gpx pro einzeln zu nehmen und dann einen vorbefüllten 140er radi? Dann die beiden Sachen mit dem 280er Eisbär verbinden?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2016)

@Schmenki
GPX-Pro kommt nächste Woche online. Donnerstag oder Freitag. 
Und ja, es wäre in diesem Fall sinnvoller den Weg zu gehen welchen du beschreibst. So kannst du deine möglichen Radiatorplätze am besten ausnutzen  

Heute gehen erstmal die Eisbrecher Radiatoren online  Die müssten in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden im Shop auftauchen. Newsletter dazu geht auch heute raus 

Fahrplan ist:

Heute: Eisbrecher
Nächste Woche: GPX-Pro
Die Woche drauf: VPP755 Pumpe
Wieder eien Woche drauf: XPX Eisblock CPU Kühler
Und danach die Eiswand.

Genaue Tage habeich keine, aber jede Woche sollte ein neues Teil kommen, sofern wir das hier alles uintern schnell genug auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## IssaP (30. September 2016)

Ist die VP755 die, die so aussieht wie die D5 aber leiser ist?


----------



## v3nom (30. September 2016)

Uh, auf Tests des Eisbrechers bin ich gespannt!


----------



## KillercornyX (30. September 2016)

So langsam dürften AC die Produktnamen mit Eis drin ausgehen ^^
Ich seh da schon nicht mehr durch... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## -H1N1- (30. September 2016)

Bin mal auf einen Test der Eisbrecher gespannt. Ob sich der Mehrpreis auch in echter Mehrleistung wieder spiegelt?


----------



## chaotium (30. September 2016)

Ich würde gern noch ein Thema an Eddy, bzw Alphacool rantragen.

Das wäre folgendes:

Seit meiner ersten Wakü benutze ich Fittinge und Anschlüsse von Alphacool. Was mich ein bisschen traurig macht ist der Umstand,
dass alle Fittinge in Chrom, Black Chrome oder in Schwarz gibt.
Was mir fehlt wäre Kupfer/Cooper Farbene Fittinge.

Daher meine Fragen. Gibt es in naher Zukunft noch Kupfer farbene Fittinge/Anschlüsse?
Die anderen Farben passen nicht in mein PC Konzept ://


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich würde es etwas anders machen. Die Eiswolf GPX-Pro wird auch als vorbefüllter Stand alone Kühler kommen, ebenfalls mit etwas Schlauch und Schnellverschlüssen dran. Nur eben ohne Radiator. Dann würde ich eine Eisbaer kaufen mit dem größten Radiator der ins Gehäuse passt und einen zweiten vorbefüllten Radiator (kommen heute oder nächste Woche online) nach Wunsch dazu kaufen. Dann hat man das passende Setup inklusive einem Redundantem System das selbst beim Ausfal einer Pumpe noch kühlen kann.
> 
> @Rarek
> Tatache ist, das der Konfigurator dafür schon lange fertig ist, die Datenbank aber noch mit Daten gefüttert werden muss. Aufgrund der vielen neuen Produkte und des bevorstehenden Umzugs, liegt das aktuell leider etwas auf Eis. Ich bin darüber nicht glücklich, aber obwohl wir unser Personal erweitert haben, kommen wir mit einigen Projekten nicht wie gewünscht voran.


Danke Eddy

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dudelll (30. September 2016)

Ähm evtl. steh ich ja einfach komplett auf dem Schlauch, aber wofür ist denn das Kabel welches man auf den Fotos von den Eisbrecher Radis überall sieht oO ?


----------



## -H1N1- (30. September 2016)

Für die wichtige Beleuchtung des Logos .

Schau dir dazu am besten das Werbevideo auf Youtube an.


----------



## Breyten (30. September 2016)

Kurze Frage: wie breit ist beim Eisbecher-D5-AGB der Pumpen-Top ohne Halterungen? 80x80mm?


----------



## Dudelll (30. September 2016)

Ah ok mit der Beleuchtung macht Sinn  
Danke ^^


----------



## KillercornyX (1. Oktober 2016)

Die Idee hinter dem komischen "Schwamm" zur Luftverteilung beim Eisbrecher ist ja erst mal nicht verkehrt. Ich bin da nur etwas skeptisch ob das nicht den Luftdurchsatz bremst und im schlimmsten Fall Strömungsgeräusche verursacht.
Wenn aber dadurch die Kühlleistung messbar erhöht wird ist das wieder okay, weil die Lüfter langsamer drehen können. Mal sehen wann die ersten unabhängigen Tests und Messergebnisse dazu auftauchen.


----------



## Schmenki (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich was verpasst habe aber gibt es schon die befüllten Radiatoren oder kommen diese noch?!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Oktober 2016)

@xtrame90
Kupfer ist aus der Mode und die Produktion wurde hier bei allen HErstellern eingestellt, weil es keiner mehr kauft. Man richtet sich hier einfach nach den Kundenwünsche und Kupfer ist aktuell eine garantierte Lagerleiche  

@ KillercornyX
Ab ca. 1500rpm ist die Matte kontraproduktiv. Dann steigt das Luftrauschen und die Kühlleistung ist dann nur noch auf normalem NexXxoS Niveau.

@Breyten
Jup, ohne die Halterung sind es genau 80X80mm


----------



## eco_exe (4. Oktober 2016)

Eddy. Macht es dann sinn meinen momentanen st30 360er durch einen neuen "schwammradiator" zu ersetzen um mehr kühlleistung zu bekommen? Würde den jetzigen st30 360er in der Front weiterverwenden um dann die graka mit einzubinden. Hätte mich sonst für die Front für einen x Flow 360er entscheiden.

Mfg


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Oktober 2016)

Der Eisbrecher ist natürlich stärker als der ST30. Aber wir reden hier nicht von Temperaturunterschieden die bei 10 oder 20°C liegen sondern es sind tatsächlich nur kleine Unterschiede von 1-5° maximal (je nach Lüfter und Drehzahl und Wärme). So viel kann sich hier auch physikalisch nichts mehr tun. 
Von daher würde ich hier tatsächlich einfach den Geldbeutel und den eigenen Geschmack entscheiden lassen. Außerd u bist auf Rekordjagt bei der Kühlung, da macht dann der NexXxoS mehr Sinn wenn die Lüfter mit hohen rpm laufen müssen oder eben der Eisbrecher wenn sie mit low rpm laufen sollen.


----------



## chaotium (4. Oktober 2016)

Eddy, Du hast mir den Abend versaut XD


----------



## eco_exe (4. Oktober 2016)

Soll schon so leise sein wie möglich  

Ergo etwas sparen und dann Eisbrecher mit noctua nf-f12 pwm lüftern  ?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Oktober 2016)

Das bleibt dir überlassen.  Das kann ich dir schlecht sagen. Ich persönlich habe den Eisbrecher in mein System schon eingeplant, aber mit anderen Lüftern.


----------



## keks4 (5. Oktober 2016)

Gehen euch eigentlich bald die Eis Namen aus?


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

@Eddy
Werdet ihr bei AT zukünftig auch payDirect als Zahlungsmethode anbieten?
Sowas wie sofortüberweisung.de finde ich persönich nicht seriös. Bezahlen per Amazon klappt aber auch ganz gut. Womit gehts am schnellsten?



keks4 schrieb:


> Gehen euch eigentlich bald die Eis Namen aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Irgendwann gehts dann los mit Vanille-Eis, Schoko-Eis, Stratakkata-Eis, Pückler-Sandwich, .... Der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Oktober 2016)

@keks4
Noch nicht.... aber so langsam wird es wirklich schwierig XD

@KillercornyX
Aktuell planen wir bei den Zahlungsmethoden nichts zu ändern. Liegt aber wohl auch eher daran, dass wir die nächsten Monate durch den Umzug viel zu tun haben werden und sich darüber keiner Gedanken macht. Warum du Sofortüberweisung unseriös findest, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, nutze das z.B. immer privat. Im Gegenzug kann ich nichts mit PayPal anfangen. Schon gar nicht privat.


----------



## eco_exe (6. Oktober 2016)

@eddY

Hi.kanst du mir evtl dir sendungsnummer zu Bestellung 10301577 verraten,bitte?  Habe keine mail diesbezüglich erhalten :-p

Gruß Felix


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Oktober 2016)

Mensch Leute, warum sagt denn keiner was:

GPU-Wasserkuhlung: Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro 120 AiO gegen Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 - Hardwareluxx


----------



## KillercornyX (6. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @KillercornyX
> Aktuell planen wir bei den Zahlungsmethoden nichts zu ändern. Liegt aber wohl auch eher daran, dass wir die nächsten Monate durch den Umzug viel zu tun haben werden und sich darüber keiner Gedanken macht. Warum du Sofortüberweisung unseriös findest, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, nutze das z.B. immer privat. Im Gegenzug kann ich nichts mit PayPal anfangen. Schon gar nicht privat.



Unseriös deshalb, weil ich dort dem Anbieter Zugriff auf mein Konto gewähre. Also Login, PIN und TAN. Das Potenzial zum Missbrauch find ich persönlich zu hoch. Ich habs einmal gemacht und dann nie wieder. Der Anbieter kennt durch die Angabe meiner Login-Daten somit meinen Kontostand und könnte sich alle Buchungen und Vorgänge anschauen. Das find ich höchst unseriös. 
Ist meine persönliche Meinung, daher nutze ich nur Zahlungsanbieter die keinen direkten Zugriff auf mein Konto haben, sondern mit Lastschrift o.ä. arbeiten. Da kann ichs zur Not immer noch zurückbuchen.


----------



## illousion (6. Oktober 2016)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Unseriös deshalb, weil ich dort dem Anbieter Zugriff auf mein Konto gewähre. Also Login, PIN und TAN. Das Potenzial zum Missbrauch find ich persönlich zu hoch. Ich habs einmal gemacht und dann nie wieder. Der Anbieter kennt durch die Angabe meiner Login-Daten somit meinen Kontostand und könnte sich alle Buchungen und Vorgänge anschauen. Das find ich höchst unseriös.
> Ist meine persönliche Meinung, daher nutze ich nur Zahlungsanbieter die keinen direkten Zugriff auf mein Konto haben, sondern mit Lastschrift o.ä. arbeiten. Da kann ichs zur Not immer noch zurückbuchen.



Ich war auch verwundert, als ich das erste Mal damit gezahlt habe und vermeide das auch weitesgehend. Normalerweise eine Umleitung auf die Sparkassenseite wo man sich einloggt und eine Transaktionsvorlage bekommt oder so wäre meiner Meinung nach seriöser, aber vielleicht lassen die Banken das auch nicht zu.. Ich bleibe bei PayPal


----------



## KillercornyX (6. Oktober 2016)

Paypal oder neuerdings gibts ja Bezahlen mit Amazon (auch bei AT), das hab ich auch schon mehrmals genutzt. Das ist dann quasi auch wie bei Paypal sofort beim Händler bezahlt und wird dann später abgebucht.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. Oktober 2016)

@Eddy: Wo bleibt der Eiswolf? Ich will mir mal so ein Teil bestellen.


----------



## the_leon (6. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Schmenki
> GPX-Pro kommt nächste Woche online. Donnerstag oder Freitag.
> Und ja, es wäre in diesem Fall sinnvoller den Weg zu gehen welchen du beschreibst. So kannst du deine möglichen Radiatorplätze am besten ausnutzen
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal das gilt noch.

Der GPX Pro sollte also die Woche noch kommen.

@eddy für welche GPUs?

1070/1080 rev. und rx 480 rev. zum start?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Oktober 2016)

@ illousion
Gut kann man so sehen. Da man mittlerweile an vielen Stellen quasi sämtliche Daten offen legt und es z.B. auch ein einfaches ist deine Login Daten beim Bezahlen mit EC KArte an einer Supermarktkasse abzugreifen, sehe ich das Ganze nicht so wild. 

@ -H1N1-
Wenn die Übersetzungen fertig sind, also Montag oder Dienstag. 

@ the_leon
Zum Start nur 1070/1080 Founders Edition und die Asus Strix 1070. Im Grunde kann man schauen was wir an GPX Kühlern für die neuen Karten haben, die Eiswolf Karten folgen dann nach und nach. 

Und wie gesagt, wir warten noch auf Übersetzungen, daher wird die Eiswolf wohl erst am Montag da sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Oktober 2016)

Mann ey !


----------



## JPio (7. Oktober 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mann ey !



Geduld haben du lernen noch musst, junger Padawan...


----------



## shooot3r1 (8. Oktober 2016)

Mal schauen ob der eiswolf Montag verfügbar ist, bis jetzt ist ja auch nirgends Werbung geschaltet

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (9. Oktober 2016)

@eddy

Hey, ich wollte beim letzten Umbau mir einen wasserauslass beim eisbecher bauen, musste aber leider feststellen, dass der Auslass mit meinen 13/10 fitting nicht passt, da das Gewinde eingelassen ist....Gibt es dafür einen adapter? Oder bin ich zu blöd gewesen den fitting reinzudrehen ohne den agb auszubauen?

Mfg Felix


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. Oktober 2016)

eco_exe schrieb:


> @eddy
> 
> Hey, ich wollte beim letzten Umbau mir einen wasserauslass beim eisbecher bauen, musste aber leider feststellen, dass der Auslass mit meinen 13/10 fitting nicht passt, da das Gewinde eingelassen ist....Gibt es dafür einen adapter? Oder bin ich zu blöd gewesen den fitting reinzudrehen ohne den agb auszubauen?
> 
> Mfg Felix


Moin der vielleicht
Alphacool Eiszapfen Verlangerung G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du die Auslässe unten meinst, da brauchst du normalerweise keine Verlängerung. Ich hatte mit den "normalen" Fittings keine Probleme, da ist genug Platz.
Einzig der Einlass im Deckel und der mittige Auslass im Boden benötigen eine Verlängerung, die war aber bei meinem dabei.


----------



## eco_exe (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja ich meine den mittigen auslass unten.... Im deckel habe ich dafür ohne Verlängerung ein fitting festschrauben können^^


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Oktober 2016)

finally...

AlphaCool Eiswolf GPX-Pro, Wasserkuhlung


----------



## shooot3r1 (10. Oktober 2016)

Auch die mit Radiator? Wird heute geordert. Das ist aber schon die für 1070 fe? Habe da auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Oktober 2016)

Das ist der mit Radiator:

Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro 120, Wasserkuhlung

Wäre schön, wenn der Hersteller jetzt seinen Shop aktualisieren würde.


----------



## Splitt25 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

ich habe eine frage kann ich diesen ausgang auch zum wasserablassen nutzen?

ich nutze ein alphacool nexxxos xt45 full copper


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

Jein... Theoretisch ja, aber praktisch eher ungeeignet.
Diese Öffnung ist glaub zum Entlüften da, ähnlich wie man das an Heizkörpern macht. Am höchsten Punkt im Wasserkreislauf lässt man die Luft raus, weil die ja nach oben steigt und sich hier sammelt.
Normalerweise hat man den Radi ja recht weit oben verbaut. Falls die Öffnung allerdings am tiefsten Punkt im Kreislauf (genau da sollte man den Auslass haben) sitzen, kannst du das auch als Auslass nutzen.
Dann aber unbedingt einen Kugelhahn verbauen und sicherheitshalber bei Nicht-Nutzung mit ner Verschlussschraube sichern.


----------



## Splitt25 (10. Oktober 2016)

ok danke 

ich habe ein Thermaltake x71 und der Radi ist unten


----------



## Ozryel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab auch ein x71...
Kann Dir heut abend mal ein Bild schicken wie ich das bei mir gelöst habe


----------



## Splitt25 (10. Oktober 2016)

wäre nett von dir. danke


----------



## Ozryel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch nen 360er in dieser extra Halterung hast
Kurz gesagt: 90° aus dem Radi raus, t-stück mit 3xg1/4".
Vom t-stück ein Schlauch weiter im Kreislauf, der andere mit noch n bisschen Schlauch zu nem kugelhahn


----------



## Splitt25 (10. Oktober 2016)

die gleiche idee hatte ich auch. aber dann wäre aber das NT im weg gewesen ich habe noch 2 sensoren am radi dran. ich habe höchstest noch 1cm platz bis der 90° winkel kontakt mit dem NT bekommt, da hätte kein t-stück mehr gepasst


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Oktober 2016)

Alphacool Eiswolf.... wird doch erst morgen kommen. :-/


----------



## Splitt25 (10. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Frage an Aquatuning oder Alphacool ist das eigentlich so gewollt beim eisbecher das wenn der deckel ob abgeschraubt das das die röhre nicht von der oberen halterung gehalten wird


----------



## -H1N1- (10. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Alphacool Eiswolf.... wird doch erst morgen kommen. :-/



Schade, warum das? Bei Alternate kann man ihn ja schon bestellen.


----------



## RD500YPVS (10. Oktober 2016)

Auch bei "Ankermann" ist der Alphacool Eiswolf bereits erhältlich.
Wird es denn den Eiswolf auch für die RX 480 geben und wann?
Ich werde aus Eurem Shop nicht so ganz schlau, den Erweiterungsradi mit 240 mm ist nur 2x am Lager und die Erweiterungsschläuche mit dem Schnellkupplungen haben 4-5 Monate Lieferzeit!
Was bitte schön läuft den falsch bei Euch?


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2016)

Gar nichts läuft falsch.

Die Nachfrage is nur höher als erwartet


----------



## RD500YPVS (10. Oktober 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Gar nichts läuft falsch.
> 
> Die Nachfrage is nur höher als erwartet



Dem scheint leider nicht so zu sein, ich verfolge diese sehr interessante Eisbär/Eiswolf Geschichte schon eine ganze weile und möchte auch gleich betonen, dass ich das Konzept sehr ansprechende finde.
Man kann z.B. mit der Eisbär CPU Kühlung starten und diese immer weiter ausbauen ohne viel Grundwissen um eine Wasserkühlung haben zu müssen, einfaches plug and play durch entsprechende  Zusatzkomponenten wie GPU Kühlung oder Zusatzradiatoren die schon vorbefüllt sind und der Wirkung einer "reinen Wasserkühlung" nicht viel nach stehen. Dieses Konzept, wie es auch vom Hersteller beworben wird, ist durch seine Modularität so ziemlich einzigartig hier spielt  zur Zeit nur noch EK mit. 
Soweit so gut, was ich jedoch bemängeln möchte ist die sehr schleppende und schlechte Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten, die Eisbär ist hiervon ausgenommen.
Die GPX-Pro wurde bereits 05/2016 auf der Computex vorgestellt, ein "finales Produkt" der Eiswolf wurde 07/2016 getestet und man sagte, dass diese in 4 Wochen verfügbar sein wird. Vor kurzem sind nun die entsprechenden Zusatzradiatoren mit Verschlauchung und Vorbefüllung in den Größen 240, 280 und 360 mm erschienen jedoch nur in Stückzahlen von 2-5 je nach Model, zuvor wurden die Zusatzschläuche mit 90° Anschlusswinkel und Schnellkupplungen (die mit 180° Anschlusswinkel z.B. für Radiatoren gibt es noch gar nicht)  veröffentlicht und sind nun erst wider in 4-5 Monaten lieferbar!
Seit heute wird die Eiswolf von 3. Anbietern bereits verkauft (siehe weiter oben), auf dem Shop von Alphacool/Aquatuning sucht man diese vergeblich.
Die "hohe Nachfrage" möchte ich doch sehr bezweifeln, wenn erst teilweise die Zubehörteile in geringen Mengen veröffentlicht werden bevor die Hautkomponenten auf den Markt kommen, das ist einfach "das Pferd von hinten aufgesattelt".
Wenn mach sich mit dem durchaus sehr interessanten Thema schon einige Zeit beschäftigt, drängt sich einem die Frage nach dem "was läuft Falsch" geradezu auf!


----------



## Ozryel (10. Oktober 2016)

@Splitt25:

Hier mal das BIld von meinem Aufbau. Ich habe allerdings nur nen 30er drin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillercornyX (10. Oktober 2016)

Splitt25 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an Aquatuning oder Alphacool ist das eigentlich so gewollt beim eisbecher das wenn der deckel ob abgeschraubt das das die röhre nicht von der oberen halterung gehalten wird



Yep, ist bei mir auch so. Die Nut die zum Ring der Halterung passt ist jeweils im Deckel und Boden. Daher kippt der oben etwas weg. Ist aber keine große Sache, der ist ja normalerweise zu und nur zum Befüllen auf.


----------



## shooot3r1 (10. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist die gpx pro außer bei alternate noch verfügbar? Habe die bis jetzt nur bei alternate gesehen.


Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (10. Oktober 2016)

ab morgen is sie dann endlich offiziell verfügbar und kommt dann auch bei Aquatuning und Alphacool in den Shop


----------



## shooot3r1 (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei at ist noch nichts gelistet

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2016)

Dann bestell doch einfach bei Alternate .


----------



## shooot3r1 (11. Oktober 2016)

Habe noch nen Gutschein, wollte ich ja eigentlich auch, aber den wollte ich nicht verkommen lassen 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt warte ihr schon Monate und könnt nicht noch einen Tag warten?
Und dann noch im Alphacool Thread, wo Eddy von Aquatuning jedem schnell hilft, auf einen Anderen Shop verweisen finde ich nicht die feine Art.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2016)

Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO: Kompakte Wasserkuhlung fur GTX 1080/1070

Ich habe gleich mal eine Frage zum Produkt:

Da ich den Kühler mit anderen (nicht vorbefüllten) Komponenten verbinden werde, wie entleere ich den Eiswolf am besten?


----------



## Schmenki (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf der GPX-Pro für meine ACX3.0 SC 1080.
Habe ´ja bereits den 280er Eisbär für meinen ungeköpften 6700k.

Jetzt ist die Überlegung, kaufe ich mir den GPX-Pro mit dem mitgelieferten Radiator?! Reicht die Fläche (280er + 120er) für CPU und GPU? 
Kaufe ich nur den Kühler und einen anderen größeren Radiator?
Eigentlich wollte ich nichts in dem Deckel des R5 verbauen wegen den drohenden Störgeräuschen, sprich für mich kommt wenn eigentlich nur ein weiterer 140er Radi im Heck in Frage.

Oder würde sich ein 360er im Deckel sehr positiv auf die Temperaturen auswirken?

Danke und lg,
Schmenki


Edit: Eiswolf ist gelistet:
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool
Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 - Black | Eiswolf | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Oktober 2016)

Was glaubt ihr wo Alternate die Eiswolf her bekommt  Wir sind weltweiter Generaldistributor von Alphacool, jedes Teil das man kauft, egal aus welchen Shop Weltweit es kommt, kommt ursprünglich von uns  Daher könnt ihr hier gerne Shops verliken wie ihr wollt  Zumal Alternate ein guter Geschäftspartner ist 

@ -H1N1-
Du schraubst einfach die Schläuche ab und lässt das Wasser raus laufen. Ich würde die Schnellverschlüsse von den Schläuchen abschrauben (wie ein normaler Fitting). Sind beide ab, läuft das wunderbar raus. 

@ Schmenki
Du kannst doch die normale Eiswolf GPX-Pro ohne Kühler kaufen und dann einfach einen vorbefüllten Radiator dran koppeln. Wir bietten ja aktuell einige vorbefüllte Radiatoren an, weitere werden noch folgen. 
Es kommt am Ende auf die Gesamtfläche an. Ein 360 ist schlechter als ein 280 + 120er  
Ein 360mm sieht im Deckel eben sauber aus. Was soll da vibrieren? Wenn deine Lüfter tatsächlich den Radiator und das Gehäuse zum schwingen bringen, würde ich dir dringend neue Lüfter anraten 



RD500YPVS schrieb:


> Auch bei "Ankermann" ist der Alphacool Eiswolf bereits erhältlich.
> Wird es denn den Eiswolf auch für die RX 480 geben und wann?
> Ich werde aus Eurem Shop nicht so ganz schlau, den Erweiterungsradi mit 240 mm ist nur 2x am Lager und die Erweiterungsschläuche mit dem Schnellkupplungen haben 4-5 Monate Lieferzeit!
> Was bitte schön läuft den falsch bei Euch?



Das Problem ist, wir sind mitten im Umzug. Das neue Gebäude wurde übergeben, wir fangen langsam an alles rüber zu schaffen und müssen an andren Stellen den Umzug weiter vorbereiten. Die meisten Sets werden hier Vorort zusammen gesetzt, aber die Leute die das normalerweise machen, sind eben mit dem Umzug beschäftigt. Daher happert es aktuell an einigen Stellen. Ist für euch als Kunden natürlich doof, aber wie jeder weiß, kein Umzug verläuft reibungslos. 

Deine zeitliche Auflistung beschreibt z.B. leider nicht, dass nach dem ersten Pre-Review, die Eisbaer vollständig überarbeitet wurde  Dann kammen die neuen 1070/1080 Karten auf den Markt und wir brauchten erstmal die Kühler dafür um dann die Eiswolf darauf anzupassen. Wir hätten auch alles stillschweigend machen können und die ersten Leaks vor 2 Wochen bringen können. Aber wir, bzw. ich, versuche alles so offen wie möglich zu halten, da ich der Meinung bin, das Kundennähe wichtig ist. 
Wenn es dir lieber ist, erst alles zu sehen wenn es schon fertig ist, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## the_leon (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ein 360 würde sich deutlich positiv auswirken.


----------



## shooot3r1 (11. Oktober 2016)

Kommt die gpx heute noch bei euch (at)?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. Oktober 2016)

@shooot3r1
ist schon online, in allen 22 Shops die wir Weltweit haben. Kann sein das bein Browsercache noch geleert werden muss.


----------



## shooot3r1 (11. Oktober 2016)

On danke schaue gleich mal nach 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2016)

Die Pumpe ist ja nun nicht die stärkste, daher meine letzte Frage (bevor ich das Teil endlich bestelle):

Eine kleiner Kreislauf aus GPU, CPU, Radiator und AGB stellt für den Wolf kein Problem dar?


----------



## Schmenki (11. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich ein 360er im Deckel verbaue dann ist es eher der Luftstrom nach oben hin welcher mich akustisch stört.
der 360er wäre auch wenn ein Zusatz zum 280er.
denke das wäre aber überdemensioniert 
deswegen wollte ich wissen ob 280er +120*45 reicht für den 6700k und der 1080.


----------



## ItsJayne (11. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein 360er im Deckel verbaue dann ist es eher der Luftstrom nach oben hin welcher mich akustisch stört.
> der 360er wäre auch wenn ein Zusatz zum 280er.
> denke das wäre aber überdemensioniert
> deswegen wollte ich wissen ob 280er +120*45 reicht für den 6700k und der 1080.



Gehen tut das, aber leise (<1000 RPM) wird es nicht bei guten Temperaturen. Temperatur der GPU sollte aber auf jeden Fall deutlich niedriger als mit Luft werden.


----------



## shooot3r1 (11. Oktober 2016)

So habe sie nun bestellt. Hat jemand eben Link, wo man sieht wie man den Referenz Kühler abschraubt?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2016)

Einfach die Schrauben auf der Rückseite lösen? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shooot3r1 (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich meine ich hätte mal gesehen, das die an der Seite auch was angeschraubt haben . Bei meinen 290x war es auch nur unten.

Wieso  sind die Kühler bei euch in gtx 1070/80 unterteilt und bei alternate nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein 360er im Deckel verbaue dann ist es eher der Luftstrom nach oben hin welcher mich akustisch stört.
> der 360er wäre auch wenn ein Zusatz zum 280er.
> denke das wäre aber überdemensioniert
> deswegen wollte ich wissen ob 280er +120*45 reicht für den 6700k und der 1080.


Du hörst den Luftstrom? In einem Define R5?
Dann sind deine Lüfter doch viel zu schnell.
Ein 360er wäre sehr und nicht überdimensioniert, besser wäre noch ein 420er, dann kannst du die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen.
Wenn du die Eisbär schon hast nimm doch einen normalen Nexxxos Kühler ohne Pumpe, das spart doch auch.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (12. Oktober 2016)

shooot3r1 schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hätte mal gesehen, das die an der Seite auch was angeschraubt haben . Bei meinen 290x war es auch nur unten.


ja es gibt manche Hersteller, welche ihre Kühler auch seitlich festschrauben (z.B. an der Slotblende) ich meine MSI macht sowas (oder hat gemacht)


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Oktober 2016)

Eisbrecher Test auf CB ist on
Alphacool Eisbrecher im Test: Radiator mit Netzgewebe fur mehr Kuhlleistung - ComputerBase


----------



## Schmenki (12. Oktober 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du hörst den Luftstrom? In einem Define R5?
> Dann sind deine Lüfter doch viel zu schnell.
> Ein 360er wäre sehr und nicht überdimensioniert, besser wäre noch ein 420er, dann kannst du die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen.
> Wenn du die Eisbär schon hast nimm doch einen normalen Nexxxos Kühler ohne Pumpe, das spart doch auch.
> ...



Wenn ich oben die Öffnungen freilege dann höre ich auch die 600rpm SW2.
Es ist nicht laut aber es stört mich halt. 
Deswegen werden die Öffnungen oben zu bleiben.
Ich denke ich werde einfach den Eiswolf holen in AiO Fassung und dann die Lüfter nicht so hoch drehen lassen.
Wenn das nicht reicht hole ich mir noch einen weiteren kleinen Radi dazu welcher dann unten ins Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Oktober 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Eisbrecher Test auf CB ist on
> Alphacool Eisbrecher im Test: Radiator mit Netzgewebe fur mehr Kuhlleistung - ComputerBase



Ich habe das Ergebnis schon geahnt und mir auch gedacht, dass diese Luftbrechermatte mehr bremst als Vorteil durch die Luftverteilung bringt. Da man den Eisbrecher scheinbar zerlegen kann, würde ich mindestens an der luftauslassenden Seite die Matte entfernen um den Luftstrom zu verbessern. Oder beide rausnehmen, dann hat man immer noch ein schickes Radi-Gehäuse


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Wenn ich oben die Öffnungen freilege dann höre ich auch die 600rpm SW2.
> Es ist nicht laut aber es stört mich halt.
> Deswegen werden die Öffnungen oben zu bleiben.
> Ich denke ich werde einfach den Eiswolf holen in AiO Fassung und dann die Lüfter nicht so hoch drehen lassen.
> Wenn das nicht reicht hole ich mir noch einen weiteren kleinen Radi dazu welcher dann unten ins Gehäuse kommt.


Dann hast du sehr empfindliche Ohren.
Du wirst dann aber auch nicht mit dem 140er Radiator für die Grafikkarte glücklich. 200Watt am 140er Radiator und 280er für 85Watt CPU ist nicht sinnvoll. Wenn es die AIO sein soll, dann würde ich die Radiatoren durch tauschen, die haben doch alle Schnellkupplung.?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass er die beiden AiO´s dann mit den Schnellkupplungen zusammen steckt. 
Da ne CPU beim Gaming meistens ja lange nicht soviel Strom zieht wie die GPU wäre das zumindest für mich die einzig logische Lösung und auch das Empfehlenswerteste. 
Die Kühlfläche wird wohl reichen, obwohl du wie bereits gesagt die Lüfter eher schnell drehen lassen musst.


----------



## Schmenki (12. Oktober 2016)

Also das System wird natürlich mit den Kupplungsstücken zusammengesteckt.
Sprich die beiden Radis sind dann für die GPU und die CPU.
Ich habe mir jetzt die AiO der GPX-Pro mit dem 120 Radi bestellt und werde mal sehen was es bringt.

Ggf. kommt dann ein zusätzlicher Radi zum Einsatz wenn die Temps nicht passen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Oktober 2016)

shooot3r1 schrieb:


> Wieso  sind die Kühler bei euch in gtx 1070/80 unterteilt und bei alternate nicht?



Es gibt den 1080/1070 M01 und den 1070 M01. Ersteres ist für die Founders Edition 1070 und 1080, die 1070 M01 ist für die Asus Strix 1070. Das sind nicht die selben Modelle 



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist ja nun nicht die stärkste, daher meine letzte Frage (bevor ich das Teil endlich bestelle):
> 
> Eine kleiner Kreislauf aus GPU, CPU, Radiator und AGB stellt für den Wolf kein Problem dar?



Die Pumpe ist von der Leistung fast identisch zur Eisbaer. Daher sollte das funtkionieren. Der Durchfluss wird eben recht niedrig sein, das sollte klar sein. Die Kühlung wird insgesamt ein bisschen schlechter, aber keinesfalls kritisch. 

@CB Test
Keine Ahnung wie die auf diese Ergebnisse gekommen sind. Wir verstehen hier teilweise die Ergebnisse der einzelnen NexXxoS Radiatoren nicht. Ich verweise mal auf Thermalbench -> Alphacool Eisbrecher Pro XT45 360 mm Radiator


----------



## RD500YPVS (12. Oktober 2016)

@ Eddy,
ich möchte keineswegs mit Dir Streiten, Eure Produkte finde ich auch großartig nur die Veröffentlichung und deren Stückzahlen hätte man anders regeln können die 1080 M1 ist bereits nicht mehr lieferbar - kein Wunder wenn man auch nur 2-5 Stück am ersten Tag Verfügbar hat. Das müsst jedoch Ihr wissen, wie Ihr dies handeln möchtet!
Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage - wann kommt die GPX-Pro für die RX 480 ? (Ja ich bin ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch)


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es gibt den 1080/1070 M01 und den 1070 M01. Ersteres ist für die Founders Edition 1070 und 1080, die 1070 M01 ist für die Asus Strix 1070. Das sind nicht die selben Modelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Computerbase scheitert daran, dass sie dem Nexxxos ST30 bei 500 U/min eine schlechtere Kühlleistung bescheinigen als dem XT45 und UT60. Es wurde schon in zig Testberichten durchgenudelt, dass es sich bei <800 U/min und einseitiger Lüfterbestückung genau andersherum verhält.

Und Thermalbench, so gut gemacht die Testberichte dort auch ausfallen, vergleichen den Eisbrecher (=Nexxxos XT45 + Gewebematte) nur mit dem UT60, allerdings fehlt der ST30 und XT45. Um dem Effekt der Matte auf den Grund zu gehen, setzte ich also idealerweise einen Vergleich zum XT45 an. 

Von daher kann man per cherrypicking aus den Ergebnissen seine eigene Meinung bestätigt sehen, objektive Rückschlüsse auf den Effekt der Matte sind aber nicht möglich. Nach den zwei Artikeln ist man also so schlau wie vorher, eigentlich ganz großen Kino .


----------



## Schmenki (12. Oktober 2016)

Hmm ob meine Bestellung noch durch ist?!
Hatte bestellt wo noch lieferbar war und jetzt ist sie nicht mehr lieferbar :-/


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Oktober 2016)

@RD500YPVS
Das war auch nur eine Erklärung über das warum und wieso  Ich kann dir nciht sagen wann doe GPX-Pro Version für die RX 480 kommt, da ich dazu nichts vorliegen habe. Der nächste Schwung wird weitere nVidia Modelle abdecken. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung ob da schon die RX 480 mitkommen oder erst nVidia weiter abgedeckt wird. Das Problem ist die Nachfrage, nVidia Kühler werden uns aus der Hand gerissen, AMD Kühler haben eine noch weit geringere Nachfrage als es der so oder so schon geringere Marktanteil vermuten lassen würde. 

@Lios Nudin
Der bekommt noch einen NexXxos XT45, dann kann man das direkter vergleichen. 

Es werden noch Tests folgen, allerdings ist Wakükram und Tests so eine Sache. Macht ja keiner mehr. Weltweit kann ich grade mal 4 Leute aufzählen die sich noch ernthaft mit Wakü beschäftigen, alle anderen Seiten von früher sind mehr oder minder tot. Und viele sagen mittlerweile.... Leistungstests interessieren bei Wakü keinen mehr, nur noch die Optik. Und offen gestanden... diese Aussage ist wahr. Nach der Leistung fragen kaum Kunden, die ist den Meisten sogar völlig egal.


@ Schmenki
Im schlimmsten Fall... Solo kaufen und vorbefüllten Radi nach Wunsch.


----------



## Doggycat (12. Oktober 2016)

Eddy hab ne frage hab am 23 september das 5m phobya flex light gekauft über amazon dort steht es wird am 29 September erwartet jetzt is es ja schon der 12 oktober 

Wäre nett wenn du mal schauen könntest 

MfG


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Oktober 2016)

@Doggycat
Also auf Lager sind alle 5m Flexlights. Bist du sicher das du über Amazone "direkt" bei uns bestellt hast? Ansonsten, ruf uns mal an, oder schreib uns eine Mail, denn ich bin die nächsten zwei Tage nicht im Haus sondern genieße meine letzten freien Tage in diesem Jahr bevor hier der Umzzug los geht.


----------



## Doggycat (12. Oktober 2016)

Jo ich hab auch schone ne email geschcikt aber das einzigste was ich bekommen hab war die rechnung vom flex light 
Es ist aber immernoch nicht da


----------



## Doggycat (12. Oktober 2016)

Werde auch mal noch anrufen und danke dir und viel spaß noch mit deinen freien Tagen


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @RD500YPVS
> Das war auch nur eine Erklärung über das warum und wieso  Ich kann dir nciht sagen wann doe GPX-Pro Version für die RX 480 kommt, da ich dazu nichts vorliegen habe. Der nächste Schwung wird weitere nVidia Modelle abdecken. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung ob da schon die RX 480 mitkommen oder erst nVidia weiter abgedeckt wird. Das Problem ist die Nachfrage, nVidia Kühler werden uns aus der Hand gerissen, AMD Kühler haben eine noch weit geringere Nachfrage als es der so oder so schon geringere Marktanteil vermuten lassen würde.
> 
> @Lios Nudin
> ...



Ich als "neuer" Wakü-Kunde kann eure Beobachtung nur bestätigen, ich habe ein Mischsystem aus EK und Alphacool, und die Leistungsunterschiede bei vergleichbarer Qualität sind mit der Lupe zu suchen. Gleichsam bin ich aber sehr auf die Optik bedacht, meine LuKü wäre für jede denkbare Konfiguration selbst bei moderatem OC ausreichend gut und leise gewesen. Wenn man sich die Tests anguckt, dann beeinflussen diese Leistungsunterschiede nur im OC-"Sport" die Kaufentscheidung, die Mehrheit wird auf die Optik gehen bei sonst marginal divergierenden Merkmalen. Da blau bei mir nicht reinpasst gibt es für mich persönlich kein Kaufargument für den Eisbrecher, und ich bleibe bei EK und Nexxxos Radis.


----------



## Breyten (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es mal angesprochen wurde, aber würden die Alphacool/Phobya eLoops auch als 140er geben?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2016)

Eddy meinte zu mir mal, das es dazu vorerst keine Pläne gibt. Ist aber schon etwas her


----------



## Breyten (14. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt zwar die originalen eloops als 140er, aber die passen z.B. nicht an meinem Gehäuse, weil es in blau/schwarz gehalten ist. Mir hätte schon gereicht, wenn die noch komplett schwarze Lüfter anbieten würden.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Oktober 2016)

@TheAbyss
Aber auf den Alphacool Radiatoren ist doch auch blau zu sehen 

@ Breyten
Nein, es wird keine 140mm eLoops als Alphacool oder Phobya geben. 

@ Doggycat
Hat sich das bei dir geklärt?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (17. Oktober 2016)

Seit kurzem gibt es ja den Aquaero 6 LT zu kaufen, werdet ihr den auch anbieten oder gibts den nur über der Aquacomputer Seite?


----------



## Ozryel (17. Oktober 2016)

Ist doch schon im Shop gelistet
Aquacomputer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (17. Oktober 2016)

Ah danke, hab vorgestern ihn auf der Seite nicht gesehen und heute nur über geizhals nochmals nachgeschaut wo er auch noch nicht gelistet ist...

Ab wann wird er den lieferbar sein?


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Oktober 2016)

Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234

jetzt


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (17. Oktober 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller 53234
> 
> jetzt



meinte eigentlich im Aquatuning Shop, dann kann ich gleich noch was anderes mitbestellen


----------



## TheAbyss (17. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @TheAbyss
> Aber auf den Alphacool Radiatoren ist doch auch blau zu sehen



Korrekt, aber das ist leichter zu lackieren wenns nicht beleuchtet wird . 

Mal ne andere Aquatuning Frage, ich habe die bereits im Webshop gestellt vor einigen Tagen: Ich suche Bending Inserts für die 16/13 Eisrohre, es wurde bei dem im Webshop verfügbaren Insert eine abweichende Artikelnummer angegeben, mit dem Hinweis der Artikel sei  noch nicht gelistet. Was nutzt mir die Artieklnummer, kann ich die bei der Bestellung gezielt eingeben im Warenkorb?


----------



## Doggycat (17. Oktober 2016)

Hey eddy 
ne ich hab geschrieben dann gabs als antwort das laut sendungsverfolgung am 26 ankam. 
Dann wollte ich den dhl schein wo man unterschreiben muss aber auf den warte ich jetzt auch schon fast ne woche glaub ich.


----------



## Schmenki (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube das wurde noch nicht gefragt:

@Eddy
Welche Lüfter sind bei dem Eiswolf mit dabei? Ich denke mal keine eLoops oder?

Danke und lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Oktober 2016)

@ Morgoth-Aut
Es dauert in der Regel immer so 1-2 Werktage bis Geizhals alles gelistet hat und wir das bei uns gelistet haben ect, aber Grundlegend kann man alles von Aqua Computer bei uns kaufen. Zumindest wüsste ich spontan nichts, das wir nicht gelistet haben. 

@ Schmenki
Die Eiswind Lüfter, genau wie bei der Eisbaer auch. 

@ TheAbyss
Du kannst die ganz normalen 12mm Inserts nehmen. Die 16/13 Eisrohre haben eine Toleranz die eher nach unten als nach oben geht. Wir biegen Inhouse auch mit den 12mm Inserts, das klappt sehr gut. 

@Doggycat
Gib mir mal bitte deine Kunden-, Auftrags- oder Rechnungsnummer (per PN), ich schau mir das mal an.


----------



## TheAbyss (18. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Morgoth-Aut
> Es dauert in der Regel immer so 1-2 Werktage bis Geizhals alles gelistet hat und wir das bei uns gelistet haben ect, aber Grundlegend kann man alles von Aqua Computer bei uns kaufen. Zumindest wüsste ich spontan nichts, das wir nicht gelistet haben.
> 
> @ Schmenki
> ...



Top! Danke!


----------



## Schmenki (19. Oktober 2016)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Überwachung bei der Eisbär / Eiswolg Kombi aus?
Könnte man theoretisch in dem Eisbär folgenden Temperatursensor implementieren?
Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - black nickel | Uberwachung / Steuerung | Shop | Alphacool

Also dort wo man die Eisbär auffüllen kann?

Wie sieht es mit einem Durchflusssensor aus? Wie könnte man welchen Sensor implementieren?

Danke und lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Oktober 2016)

@ Schmenki
Die "Fill" Öffnung ist kein G1/4" Gewinde, da bekommst du keinen Sensor rein. Wenn du Sensoren verenden willst, wirst du umbauen müssen. Sprich, Schläuche demontieren, Sensoren dazwischen bauen ect. So wie bei einer normalen Custom Wakü auch. 
Den Durchfluss wirst du kaum messen können. Fast alle Durchflussensoren arbeiten erst ab 40 oder 50L/h annähernd korrekt. Darunter zeigen eigentlich alle mir bekannten und gängigen Sensoren keine korrekten Werte mehr an.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Oktober 2016)

Sag mal Eddy, wie stark bremsen 2 Schnellkupplungen den Eiswolf aus?
So langsam kommen mir nämlich Zweifel auf, ob der Eiswolf eine gute Wahl für mich ist.

Zur Erklärung:

Mein Kreislauf wird aus dem  Eiswolf, einem AGB, dem CPU Kühler und einem Radiator bestehen. In dem Kreislauf möchte ich gerne 2 Schnellkupplungen verbauen. Da die Pumpe vom Eiswolf nicht gerade stark ist, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das überhaupt vernünftig zusammen funktionieren kann.


----------



## Schmenki (20. Oktober 2016)

@Eddy:
Also einfach z.B. hier diesen nehmen:
Thermosensor G1/4 auf 10/8 und 11/8mm | Uberwachung / Steuerung | Shop | Alphacool

dann die Stecker abschrauben vom Sensor und einfach z.B. vor dem Eisbär "In" einbauen?

Edit:
Sehe gerade das wird wohl eher das richtige sein:
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Heroman_overall (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein paar Fragen zu den Produkten von Alphacool, da ich mir ein Eisbaer-Set in kommender Zeit zulegen möchte. Zu allererst, ich finde die Möglichkeit der Erweiterung und die Produkte von Alphacool absolut klasse, da ich selber noch keine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet habe. Ich nutze das Fractal R5 und dort ist im Deckel Platz für ein 420mm ST30 Radiator. Jetzt gibt es von den Eisbaer-Sets kein solches System, aber ich kann es mir ja selber zusammenstellen. Ich wollte wissen, ob es die Verschlauchung auch in kommender Zeit zu kaufen gibt, die bei dem Eisbaer Sets zwischen Eisbaer und Radiator ist. Ihr nutzt ja als Schlauch und Anschraubtüllen 11/8er, allerdings kann ich auf der Homepage keine Eiszapfen in dieser Größe finden. Dort geht es erst ab 13/10 los. Kommt da noch was heraus?

Meine Zweite Frage ist, ob es das Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit auch mit geraden Anschraubtüllen bald zu kaufen gibt. Ich habe im Fractal in der Front Platz, einen dickeren 280 zu verbauen und weiß nicht, welche Schläuche, Anschraubtüllen und Knickschutzfedern ich verwenden soll, damit alles einheitlich aussieht. Hierzu fehlen mir die passenden Produkte wie schon bei meiner ersten Frage. @ Eddy, kannst du mir ggf. einen Link von der Homepage schicken, welche Produkte ihr bei der Eisbaer verwendet. (Radi und Pumpe benötige ich nicht).

Die Dritte und letzte Frage die mich interessiert ist, ich möchte im Kreislauf die Eisbaer auf der CPU verbauen, von dort geht’s in den 280er in der Front, danach in den GPX-PRO, von dort in den 420er im Deckel und zurück in die CPU. Als Lüfter nutze ich bereits Noiseblocker PK 2 und die sollten unter Last nicht schneller wie  700U/min. laufen. Als CPU kommt ein i7 4770K @ 4,4 GHz zum Einsatz und die Grafikkarte folgt später. Ich warte noch auf die 1080ti oder das Topmodell von AMD. Meine Frage ist, da das Fractal in der Front massig Platz bietet, soll ich dort nur einen 280mm ST30 verbauen oder gleich einen Monsta/UT60. Push/Pull ist von der Länge kein Problem und die Lüfter Geschwindigkeit sollte reichen lt. den Testberichten im Netz. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank euch allen schon mal im Voraus, ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Oktober 2016)

@Heroman
Nimm die ST30 Radiatoren, die sind Top, ein Monster hat erst ab 800rpm kleine Vorteile

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Oktober 2016)

@-H1N1-
Sollen da zwei "zzusätzliche" Schnellkupplungen verbaut werden? Wenn ja, welche? Wenn es zusätzliche Schnellkupplungen sind, kann ich dir deine Frage leider nicht beantworten, da wir das nie getestet haben. Das Ganze nur mit den Schnellkupplungen der Eiswolf ist aber keinProblem. Der Durchfluss ist zwar gering, das ist aber eigentlich egal solange das Wasser nicht steht. 

@Schmenki
Im grunde funktioniert das mit beiden, ich würde aber eher den Phobya nehmen da er einfach weniger Klobig ist. 

@ Heroman_overall
11/8 Eiszapfen Anschlüsse bieten wir einzeln aktuell nicht an, das stimmt. Du kannst aber jeden Anschluss nehmen der auf der einen Seite ein G1/4" Gewinde hat und auf der anderen Seite eben für 11/8mm Schläuche ausgelegt ist. Das muss nicht zwingend ein Eiszapfen Anschluss sein, das kann auch ein HF Anschluss sein (andere Serie) oder von sonst einem Hersteller, das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Du kannst auch z.B. 13/10 Anschlüsse kaufen und eben einen anderen 13/10 Schlauch, das ist auch möglich. Hier muss man keine Panik oder Angst haben, das ist alles relativ einfach gehalten. Klar, ein Neuling fühlt sich erschlagen, aber dazu kann man ja z.b. mich fragen 

Ja, es wird das Set auch mit geraden Anschlüssen geben. Aktuell geht es bei uns aber etwas drunter und drüber da wir in ein neues Gebäude umziehen und auch bei Alphacool herrscht aktuell etwas chaos da auch hier die Räumlichkeiten neu gestaltet und erweitert werden. Daher zieht sich aktuell alles ein wenig in die Länge :-/

Wenn du Platz für Push&Pull hast, dann kannst du ruhig zu einem XT45 oder UT60 greifen. Der Monsta hat mega Power, spielt seine Leistung aber eher aus wenn du maximale Leistung und demnach starke und hoch drehende Lüfter drauf packst. Bei langsam drehenden Lüftern würde ich eher einen XT45 nehmen, meine persönliche Lieblingsdicke da sie die Vorteile der dickeren Radiatoren und die der Dünneren sehr gut vereint und auch im Gehäuse nicht erschlagend wirkt. 

Aber, eigentlich willst du so viel, dass ich dir eher dringend zu einer Custom Loop denn zur Eisbaer raten würde. Die Eisbaer ist ein Produkt für Leute die nicht basteln wollen, die quasi ein fire and forgett System haben möchten. Bei deinen Anforderungen würde ich definitiv eine komplette Wasserkühlung selbst zusammen bauen. 
Ich glaube das wird in deinem Fall ein größerer Akt die Eisbaer und die Eiswolf anzupassen mit deinen Radiatorwünschen als den Custom Loop zu bauen. Falls du dahingehend hilfe brauchst, kannst du uns auch gerne anrufen und dich direkt beraten lassen oder mir hier eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse und deiner Hardware schreiben, dann fusseln wir was für dich zusammen. Budget solltest du natürlich auch nennen.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @-H1N1-
> Sollen da zwei "zzusätzliche" Schnellkupplungen verbaut werden? Wenn ja, welche? Wenn es zusätzliche Schnellkupplungen sind, kann ich dir deine Frage leider nicht beantworten, da wir das nie getestet haben. Das Ganze nur mit den Schnellkupplungen der Eiswolf ist aber keinProblem. Der Durchfluss ist zwar gering, das ist aber eigentlich egal solange das Wasser nicht steht.



Nein, zusätzlich sollen keine verbaut werden. Es sollen lediglich insgesamt 2 QD3 von Koolance in den Kreislauf.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Oktober 2016)

@ -H1N1-
Dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Die QD3 haben keinen so großen Wiederstand, da haben die Schnellverschlüsse bei der Eisbaer einen höheren Wiederstand. Da sehe ich kein Problem solange du nicht wert auf einen schnellen Durchfluss hast. Nur bringt das ja im Grunde fast nichts.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Oktober 2016)

Okay super, kannst Du mir noch einen Tipp zum Schlauch geben?
Welcher der beiden ist knickfester:

Tygon R3400 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Black | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MaxRink (21. Oktober 2016)

R3400, der ist halt ein pvc Schlauch ( aber halt mit nachteilen wie Weichmacher )

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Oktober 2016)

Gefühlt, lassen sich beide gleich leicht verbiegen. Also zumindest ich merke da keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Der 6030 fühlt sich für mich in der Hand aber wertiger an ohne das ich dir sagen könnte wieso, reines Gefühl.


----------



## sh4sta (21. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Gefühlt, lassen sich beide gleich leicht verbiegen. Also zumindest ich merke da keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Der 6030 fühlt sich für mich in der Hand aber wertiger an ohne das ich dir sagen könnte wieso, reines Gefühl.



Jupp, kann ich bestätigen. Habe den selber und möchte keinen anderen mehr(ausser irgendwann Hardtubes). 


greetz


----------



## Schmenki (24. Oktober 2016)

@Eddy
Wie sieht es mit dem Eiswolf aus?
Bis zum Wochenende stand noch, dass diese Woche Di/Mi Liefertermin ist.
Jetzt steht auf der Seite Liefertermin unbekannt. Gibt es wieder Lieferengpässe?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Oktober 2016)

@Schmenki
Die sind unterwegs, verzögern sich aber aufgrund de Zolls. Da wir dann keinen exakten Liefertermin mehr anzeigen können, bleibt er eben auf "Unbekannt" stehen. Denn es kann auch mal 1-2 Wochen beim Zoll dauern bis sie die Lieferung frei geben. Wenn sie gute Laune und wenig zu tun haben, gehts auch innerhalb weniger Tage.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Oktober 2016)

@Eddy:

Eine Anmerkung zur beiliegenden Anleitung des Eiswolfes:

Es werden 3 Unterlegscheiben mitgeliefert, in der Zeichnung werden allerdings 4 verschraubt. Wo liegt jetzt der Fehler???

Ich habe den Eiswolf am WE installiert, allerdings noch nicht in Betrieb genommen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie kritisch das Ganze ist. An 3 der 4 kurzen Schrauben befindet sich nun eine Unterlegscheibe. Die vierte Schraube ist momentan ohne verschraubt. Ist das so gewollt oder ein Fehler?


----------



## Schmenki (24. Oktober 2016)

So habe leider meine Bestellung bei Alphacool stornieren müssen und über einen Händler welcher den Eiswolf lieferbar hat bestellen.
Wollte jetzt nicht nochmal 14 Tage warten


----------



## ItsJayne (24. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es schon Infos wann die Eispumpe veröffentlicht wird? Was ich bisher gesehen habe, sieht der D5 recht ähnlich, wobei die Förderhöhe etwas besser ist. 

Interessant wäre, ob sich was an der Geräuschkulisse verändert hat und ob die kompatibel mit D5-Tops ist.


----------



## the_leon (24. Oktober 2016)

jo, sie ist leiser als eine Standart D5 (angeblich unhörbar) und kompatibel zu allen D5 tops.

Die eispumpe sollte eigentlich vor 2 wochen schon veröffentlicht werden.

Aussage vom 30.9


Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Fahrplan ist:
> 
> Heute: Eisbrecher
> Nächste Woche: GPX-Pro
> ...




also wird es nicht mehr lang dauern


----------



## keks4 (24. Oktober 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eiswolf am WE installiert, allerdings noch nicht in Betrieb genommen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie kritisch das Ganze ist. An 3 der 4 kurzen Schrauben befindet sich nun eine Unterlegscheibe. Die vierte Schraube ist momentan ohne verschraubt. Ist das so gewollt oder ein Fehler?



Also ich würde spontan sagen dass dies nicht Sinn der Sache ist  bau eine der anderen Scheiben aus, fahr in den Baumarkt und kauf dir ein passendes Schächtelchen mit Scheiben, die ausgebaute nimmst du als Muster damit du die richtigen erwischt


----------



## ItsJayne (24. Oktober 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> jo, sie ist leiser als eine Standart D5 (angeblich unhörbar) und kompatibel zu allen D5 tops.
> 
> Die eispumpe sollte eigentlich vor 2 wochen schon veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> ...



Ah, soweit klingt das schonmal gut. Danke für die Info. Werde dann wohl ggfs. mal zwei zum Testen mit EK-DualTop ausprobieren.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Oktober 2016)

keks4 schrieb:


> Also ich würde spontan sagen dass dies nicht Sinn der Sache ist  bau eine der anderen Scheiben aus, fahr in den Baumarkt und kauf dir ein passendes Schächtelchen mit Scheiben, die ausgebaute nimmst du als Muster damit du die richtigen erwischt


Dann sollte Alphacool da aber schleunigst nachbessern...... 
Mal schauen was Eddy dazu sagt. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Oktober 2016)

@ItsJayne
Die Eispumpe hat technisch rein gar nichts mit einer normalen D5 zu tun. Alleine schon, dass die normale D5 ein sphärisches Lager hat und die Eispumpe ein klassisches Ceramik Lager. Auch der Motor ist völlig anders aufgebaut. Lediglich die Art der Montage ist identisch und der Kompatiblität geschult. 
Die Eispumpe benötigt zudem fast nur halb so viel Strom wie die normale D5  Das sollte schon viel aussagen. Lautstärke.... auf Stufe 3 so laut wie einen normale D5 auf 1  

@ Schmenki
Sicher, dass sie die lagernd haben? Ich wüsste keinen Shop der noch welche Lagernd hätte. 

@ -H1N1-
Da hat sich irgendwie ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Ich klär das. Leider habe ich diesen Kühler nicht hier, daher kann ich das nciht kontrollieren.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Oktober 2016)

Kannst Du bitte trotzdem einen Blick in die Anleitung werfen und mir mitteilen, ob nun 3 oder Unterlegscheiben benötigt werden?

Dann kann ich zur Not wenigstens die fehlende (sollte es so sein) im Baumarkt besorgen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Oktober 2016)

@-H1N1-
Also, die Unterlegscheiben kannst du ignorieren, die sind fehlerhaft auf der Anleitung gelandet. Da wurde leider zu viel von der Anleitung des normalen GPX Kühlers übernommen. Es fehlt im Grunde nur eine Schraube die wir auch kostenfrei nachsenden. 
Wenn du in der Anleitung auf Bild 5 schaust, dan siehst du 3 Schrauen, aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man auch Schraube Nummer 4. Die ist rechts unten, nur leider schon so gerendert als wäre sie verschraubt. 
Und wie gesagt, die Unterlegscheiben nicht verwenden, die gehören eigentlich gar nicht in die Packung rein.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Oktober 2016)

Super, dann baue ich das Ding wieder auseinander..... und hoffe das das PCB keinen Schaden nimmt, wenn man die Schrauben ohne Unterlegscheibe montiert.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die drauf sind, las sie drauf. Das ist kein Beinbruch.

@the_leon
Im Grunde wäre die Pumpe schon seit 2 Wochen raus wenn das Patentamt nicht so furchtbar kleinlich wäre. Die Unterschrift auf dem Patentschreiben war nicht genehm. Da müssen noch Striche daneben gesetzt werden, die haben gefehlt. Das ist kein Witz.... Striche.. zwei dämliche Striche.


----------



## Schmenki (25. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Schmenki
> Sicher, dass sie die lagernd haben? Ich wüsste keinen Shop der noch welche Lagernd hätte.


Ja habe bei Alternate mit Express bestellt und der Eiswolf kommt heute mittag bei mir an.
Sorry das ich den Shop gewechselt habe aber wollte einfach nicht mehr warten.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Oktober 2016)

Ne, bei einer Schraube fehlt die ja. Also entweder ganz oder gar nicht.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, das finde ich schon etwas "schwach" von so einer großen Firma.

@Schmenki: Bitte Obiges beim Einbau beachten .

Achso und noch eine "Kleinigkeit":

Die Qualität der Schrauben lässt ebenfalls zu wünschen übrig .


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Oktober 2016)

@ Schmenki
Was glaubst du, woher Alternate die Eiswolf bezieht?  Alles was du von Alphacool kaufst, egal wo auf dieser Welt, kommt ursprünglich von uns. Von daher ist es für uns völlig egal wo du sie kaufst 

@ -H1N1-
Fehler passieren auch den Größten. Da muss man nur mal bei den Automobielriesen vorbei schauen und sich die Millionen Rückrufe aller Marken anschauen  Das ist peinlich und sollte nicht passieren, aber man kann Fehler nie völlig vermeiden. Zeig mir eine Firma die noch keine Fehler gemacht hat.


----------



## Schmenki (25. Oktober 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ne, bei einer Schraube fehlt die ja. Also entweder ganz oder gar nicht.
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, das finde ich schon etwas "schwach" von so einer großen Firma.
> 
> ...



Beim Einbau also Unterlegscheiben weglassen und es fehlt eine Schraube? Welche schraube fehlt bei dir?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Oktober 2016)

Es fehlt eine M3x6 Schraube. Es müssen vier Stück beiliegen, das scheint aber nicht bei allen der Fall zu sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Oktober 2016)

Schrauben waren alle vorhanden, das ist ja das Interessante. Bei den Schrauben aber wirklich aufpassen, die sind butterweich.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ -H1N1-
> Fehler passieren auch den Größten. Da muss man nur mal bei den Automobielriesen vorbei schauen und sich die Millionen Rückrufe aller Marken anschauen  Das ist peinlich und sollte nicht passieren, aber man kann Fehler nie völlig vermeiden. Zeig mir eine Firma die noch keine Fehler gemacht hat.



Jetzt sag nicht die Samsung-Handys sollen gar nicht brennen??!?!?!? 

Auf die Eispumpe bin ja sehr sehr gespannt. Die VPP655 gefällt mir zwar Grundsätzlich, doch ein ticken leiser auf Stufe 2-3 wäre perfekt


----------



## keks4 (25. Oktober 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, das finde ich schon etwas "schwach" von so einer großen Firma.


Ich Arbeite als Landmaschinenmechaniker, was denkst du wie viele Fehler der Hersteller darf man da täglich ausbügeln?  (meine Werkstatt vertreibt die 3 Führenden Hersteller, da erwartet man eigentlich perfekte Auslieferung ab Werk... in Wahrheit sind an jedem Traktor noch etwa 2 Tage Arbeit zu erledigen bevor man sie ausliefern kann an den Kunden, für ein Anbaugerät ist etwa ein Tag einzuplanen... wenn man betrachtet wie viel so ein Teil kostet könnte man das ziemlich Schwach finden, aber so verdient halt die Werkstatt auch noch gut daran.  )


----------



## ItsJayne (25. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ItsJayne
> Die Eispumpe hat technisch rein gar nichts mit einer normalen D5 zu tun. Alleine schon, dass die normale D5 ein sphärisches Lager hat und die Eispumpe ein klassisches Ceramik Lager. Auch der Motor ist völlig anders aufgebaut. Lediglich die Art der Montage ist identisch und der Kompatiblität geschult.
> Die Eispumpe benötigt zudem fast nur halb so viel Strom wie die normale D5  Das sollte schon viel aussagen. Lautstärke.... auf Stufe 3 so laut wie einen normale D5 auf 1



Danke für die Info, das ist doch mal ne Ansage, da bin ich tatsächlich gespannt. Ist die bald erwerbbar?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Oktober 2016)

@ ItsJayne
Geplant ist diese Woche, sofern alles gut läuft. Leider warten wir immer noch auf das Patentamt. Wir haben für die Pumpe Patente eingereicht und das "Einreichen" muss hier erst noch bestätigt werden, dann kann die Pumpe online.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ ItsJayne
> Geplant ist diese Woche, sofern alles gut läuft. Leider warten wir immer noch auf das Patentamt. Wir haben für die Pumpe Patente eingereicht und das "Einreichen" muss hier erst noch bestätigt werden, dann kann die Pumpe online.


Ist die dann teurer als ne normale D5?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Oktober 2016)

Wann kommt ungefähr der Eiswolf für die MSI GTX 1070 Gaming (X) und Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix (GS, GLH) raus?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki (26. Oktober 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Eisbären besitzer.
Dreht sich im Sichtfentser bei euch dieses Rädchen oder muss das stehen?

Habe gestern Eiswolf und Eisbär verbunden und war überrascht das ich 40° Wassertemp habe wenn ich den Heaven Benchmark laufen lasse.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Eisbären besitzer.
> Dreht sich im Sichtfentser bei euch dieses Rädchen oder muss das stehen?
> 
> Habe gestern Eiswolf und Eisbär verbunden und war überrascht das ich 40° Wassertemp habe wenn ich den Heaven Benchmark laufen lasse.


Du hast dich einen 280er und 120er Radiator, wie schnell drehen denn die Lüfter?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki (26. Oktober 2016)

die 120er liefen dabei in push und pull mit 800rpm und die 2x 140er bei ca. 600rpm.
Denke die Temps sind dennoch zu hoch?!


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Oktober 2016)

Kannst Du die Pumpe vom Eiswolf hören?


----------



## Schmenki (26. Oktober 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Pumpe vom Eiswolf hören?


Ja sie zeigt auch die RPM an.
Habe aber beide Pumpen GPU und CPU über 1x 3Pin laufen. kA ob das eventuell zu wenig Spannung gibt?! Wobei die Drehzahl eigentlich bei 2200~ war bei 80%


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich dachte die wäre nahezu lautlos


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich passt das. Die Lüfter drehen ja nicht schnell und Heavenbenchmark macht ja auch ordentlich Hitze.
Wie ist die Raumtemperatur bei dir und wie sieht es ingame aus?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki (26. Oktober 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich dachte die wäre nahezu lautlos


Ja aber wenn man Gehäuse auf hat und den Kopf rein steckt hört man ein leichtes surren 

Ingame noch keine chance gehabt.
Raumtemp eher so bei 23-24° aber nicht genau drauf geschaut.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn man Gehäuse auf hat und den Kopf rein steckt hört man ein leichtes surren
> 
> Ingame noch keine chance gehabt.
> Raumtemp eher so bei 23-24° aber nicht genau drauf geschaut.


Dann sind die Temps m.m.n in Ordnung.
Warte mal die ingame Temps ab, die sind ja wichtig und keine Benchmarks.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Oktober 2016)

@Pelle0095
Den Preis darf ich noch nicht verraten, er wird aber teurer als die VPP655 Single und günstiger als die VPP655 PWM (Preise heute 26.10.2016). 

@ PCGHGS
Ich hab leider gar keine Liste wann welcher Kühler genau kommen wird. Allerdings sieht es für die Gainward besser aus als für die MSI, da wir definitiv alle Platinen Designs von Palit haben und Gainward gehört zu 100% Palit. Im Grunde sind das identsche Karten mit anderen Farben und Zubehör. 
MSI steht bei uns nicht unbedingt so hoch im Kurs, da auch nur wenige MSI Karten einschicken und MSI selbst auch keine Designs vorab herausgeben möchte oder kann.


----------



## Rarek (26. Oktober 2016)

und Gigabyte? sollte ja etwas besser stehen, zumindest wenn meine schlussfolgerung, dass M03 vor M04 eher fertig / gescannt wurde, richtig ist


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Oktober 2016)

@Rarek
Ich hab nicht alle Informationen vorliegen welche Karten von welchen Herstellern schon gescannt wurden außer das Palit durch ist und die Asus Strix 1070. Aber meine Infos sind hier nicht ganz aktuell. Ich bin am Freitag direkt bei Alphacool, da werde ich auch unter anderem eine öffentlich einsehbare Liste einfordern, damit jeder Kunde direkt sehen kann was in Arbeit ist und was nicht. Ich bin überzeugt, so eine Liste ist für alle ein Gewinn.


----------



## Rarek (26. Oktober 2016)

in meinem Beispiel gings u.a. um die Vorserie, also den normalen GPX, welcher in der nummerischen Folge besagten unterschied aufweist bei den einzelnen Kühlern

aber ja, jedesmal ist's wieder anders ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Oktober 2016)

Theoretisch ja, praktisch.... wie gesagt, ich kann hier leider verbindliche Antwort geben und müsste raten.


----------



## pope82 (27. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Eisbären besitzer.
> Dreht sich im Sichtfentser bei euch dieses Rädchen oder muss das stehen?
> 
> Habe gestern Eiswolf und Eisbär verbunden und war überrascht das ich 40° Wassertemp habe wenn ich den Heaven Benchmark laufen lasse.



das rädchen steht. und 40°C wassertemp kann eigentlich nicht sein. ich kühle meinen prozessor mit dem eisbär und der liegt grade mal zwischen 40 und 50°C unter volllast.


----------



## hoorbi (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, Eddy@Aquatuning, wie ich verstanden habe ist der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 - Black für die referenz Karten gedacht oder? 
Ich besitze schon Alphacool Eisbear 280 CPU-Black und bin voll zufrieden mit der AIO CPU Wasserkühlung nun würde gerne die AIO GPU Wasserkühlung auf meine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW erweitern, und auch alles zusammen koppeln. 
Meine Frage also: passt der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 - Black auf die genannte Grafikkarte, wegen der Grafikkartenstromanschlüssen 2x 8-Pin und der Überbreite der Referenz desing Platine?

Bedanke mich für die Antwort im Vorraus!

MFG Hermann


----------



## hoorbi (28. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Eisbären besitzer.
> Dreht sich im Sichtfentser bei euch dieses Rädchen oder muss das stehen?
> 
> Habe gestern Eiswolf und Eisbär verbunden und war überrascht das ich 40° Wassertemp habe wenn ich den Heaven Benchmark laufen lasse.



Aslo bei mir dreht sich dieses Rädchen auch nicht und funktioniert alles super. Hatte auch am Amfamg gedacht, dass da was faul ist, scheint aber normal zu sein. Ich bin kein Silent Typ und bei mir sind die Lüfter, un die Pumpe auf 100% eingestellt


----------



## Schmenki (28. Oktober 2016)

pope82 schrieb:


> das rädchen steht. und 40°C wassertemp kann eigentlich nicht sein. ich kühle meinen prozessor mit dem eisbär und der liegt grade mal zwischen 40 und 50°C unter volllast.


Wie gesagt ist meine Grafikkarte auch mit im Kreislauf und die zeiht ein paar mehr Watt aus der Dose als die CPU


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Oktober 2016)

hoorbi schrieb:


> Hallo, Eddy@Aquatuning, wie ich verstanden habe ist der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 - Black für die referenz Karten gedacht oder?
> Ich besitze schon Alphacool Eisbear 280 CPU-Black und bin voll zufrieden mit der AIO CPU Wasserkühlung nun würde gerne die AIO GPU Wasserkühlung auf meine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW erweitern, und auch alles zusammen koppeln.
> Meine Frage also: passt der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 - Black auf die genannte Grafikkarte, wegen der Grafikkartenstromanschlüssen 2x 8-Pin und der Überbreite der Referenz desing Platine?
> 
> ...


Nein der Eiswolf passt nicht auf deine Karte, da diese nicht dem Referenz PCB entspricht. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pope82 (28. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist meine Grafikkarte auch mit im Kreislauf und die zeiht ein paar mehr Watt aus der Dose als die CPU



mag sein, aber trotzdem hat dein wasser keine 40°C, dann wär die kühlleistung gleich 0. zumindest würde mich das sehr wundern. wie liest du denn die wassertemp aus?


----------



## Schmenki (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich konnte die Wassertemperatur jetzt ein wenig senken da noch eingiges an Luft in dem Radiator von dem Eiswolf war.
Hatte irgendwo gelesen das jemand anderes das selbe Problem hatte...

Habe jetzt nochmal entlüftet und die Lüfter der Radis etwas anders konfiguriert und jetzt bin ich meist unter Last bei ca. 36° Wasser.
Wassertemperatur lese ich mit einem Phobya Wassersensor aus und der Sensor ist am Mainboard T_Sensor angeschlossen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Oktober 2016)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Wassertemperatur jetzt ein wenig senken da noch eingiges an Luft in dem Radiator von dem Eiswolf war.
> Hatte irgendwo gelesen das jemand anderes das selbe Problem hatte...
> 
> Habe jetzt nochmal entlüftet und die Lüfter der Radis etwas anders konfiguriert und jetzt bin ich meist unter Last bei ca. 36° Wasser.
> Wassertemperatur lese ich mit einem Phobya Wassersensor aus und der Sensor ist am Mainboard T_Sensor angeschlossen.


36 Grad ist doch super, da du ja nur einen 120er und 280er hast ist das ne gute Temperatur

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (28. Oktober 2016)

EDIT: Falscher Tread! Sorry!


----------



## hoorbi (28. Oktober 2016)

Kommt den der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 auch für Custom Grafikkarten raus?
mfg


----------



## JPio (29. Oktober 2016)

Moinsens Eddy,
mal ne Anschluss frage:
Wird es diesen Anschluss
Alphacool Eiszapfen 13/10mm Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
auch in 45Grad geben ?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der aus der Vorserie farblich zur aktuellen Serie passt.
Wird für Übergang CPU GPU benötigt.
Und obs dann mit dem entsprechenden Adapter noch aussieht,  weiß ich nicht.  Muß ja noch ne Schraubtülle drauf...

MfG 
Pio


----------



## the_leon (29. Oktober 2016)

hoorbi schrieb:


> Kommt den der Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M01 auch für Custom Grafikkarten raus?
> mfg



Stand jetzt ja.
Wird dann aber nicht Eiswolf M01 sondern M02, M03, M04... heißen


----------



## ItsJayne (31. Oktober 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ ItsJayne
> Geplant ist diese Woche, sofern alles gut läuft. Leider warten wir immer noch auf das Patentamt. Wir haben für die Pumpe Patente eingereicht und das "Einreichen" muss hier erst noch bestätigt werden, dann kann die Pumpe online.



Danke für die Info, dann checke ich mal periodisch euren Shop.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. Oktober 2016)

@ hoorbi
Sorry, ich hab keine Ahnung ob deine EVGA eine Referenzplatine hat. Aber hier wurde ja schon gesagt, dass sie das nciht haben soll. Aber ich habe heute erfahren, dass M02, M03, M04 und M05 auf dem Weg sein sollen. Ich hab nur grade immer noch keine Liste auf der ich sehen kann zu welchen Karten die Kompatibel sind :-/ 
Alphacool ist auch bis Freitag am umziehen und umbauen gewesen, daher ging da das eine und andere etwas unter. 

@ItsJayne
Pumpe wird wohl doch noch bis Ende dieser Woche dauern. Das Patentamt ist wohl alles andere als schnell.... seufz.... das Schlimme... der neue Kühler muss auch noch eingetragen werden :-/ Ich hoffe das zieht sich nicht ebenfalls wieder.


----------



## the_leon (31. Oktober 2016)

Im Patentamt sitzen Beamte 
Die hams nicht so mit schnelligkeit.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. Oktober 2016)

Also aus politischen Gründen darf ich mich dazu nicht äußern......  

Aber ich muss gestehen, so manches mal hat mich der eine oder andere Beamte wirklich überrascht wie schnell er ist. Und das meine ich nicht ironisch. Es gibt, wie überall, solche und solche  Auch in der freien Wirtschaft gibt es genug die ihre Arbeit von ihren Mitarbeitern tragen lassen und die Füße hoch legen.


----------



## the_leon (31. Oktober 2016)

Da hast du recht, ich kenn beide Beispiele die du hier ansprichst


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2016)

Habe ein Auge auf die Eisbaer 280 geworfen und Frage mich, ob der Kühler in Zukunft auch auf dem kommenden Sockel 2066 passen wird (ggf. neues Montagekit) oder eine neue Revision die Kompatibilität sicherstellen wird.


----------



## Shooot3r (1. November 2016)

Moin. Habe mir den m01 Kühler für meine crucial m300 m2 ssd geholt von alphacool. Der hat ja ne kühlplatte für vor und Rückseite. Allerdings ist auf der m2 ein großer Aufkleber von crucial. Der Muss dich bestimmt entfernt wegen vor der Montage, oder?


----------



## Rarek (2. November 2016)

Aufkleber abkratzen ist zumeist eine schlechte Idee, wenns um Garantie geht, aber mal sehen was Eddy sagt ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. November 2016)

@DrDave
Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, da es noch keine fixe Spzeifikationen zur Kühlerhalterung gibt. Aber in der Regel sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. 

@Shooot3r
Ich kenne die Garantiebestimmungen bei Crucial nicht, daher würde ich mich da erstmal schlau machen. Wenn der nicht runter darf, dann ist die Wärmeübertragung an den Kühler deutlich eingeschränkt. :-/


XtremeRigs mit einem Test zur VPP755: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 Pump Review - ExtremeRigs.net


----------



## Rarek (2. November 2016)

Eddy? sach mir mal.... ist der M01 Kühler immer das für das Referenzboard?

edit

denn ich schaue auf diesen Kühler (weil fullcover) EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-390X TF5, Nickel/Acetal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
nur sagt mir der AC Kofigurator das für meine Karte die Variante M04 passt, also es sich nicht um nen Ref. Board handelt (was man aber auch leicht so sieht)
ich glaube der EK Kühler ist nur für das Ref. Board, oder? (zumal der AC Kühler gut 25E günstiger ist)


----------



## the_leon (2. November 2016)

Eddy, du hast ja mit Matthias jetzt nen neuen Marketing Kollegen.Ist der jetzt der Eismann?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. November 2016)

@Rarek
Ja, M01 ist immer Referenzboard. 

Ich kann dir nichts zum EK Kühler sagen. Ich vermute einfach, dass EK hier im Bereich der Bauteile großzügiger ausschneidet um mehr Spielraum zu haben. Wir arbeiten hier passgenauer. Da reicht es schon, wenn ein Kondensator etwas vom Brand verschoben wird, dann braucht es einen neuen Kühler. Das muss man bei EK vielleicht nicht machen. Oft hängt es nur an einem kleinem Bauteil wie einem versetzten Controller. Da bei uns der Kühelr auch auf Controller aufliegt, kann es gut sein, dass hier schon eine minimale Abweichung zum Referenzdesign reicht, damit es nicht mehr passt. EK scannt ja auch die PCBs nicht. Die arbeiten weitestgehend auf Sichtprüfung, wie eigentlich alle anderen Wakübrands auch. Wir sind tatsächlich die Einzigen, die das PCB direkt abscannen. 

@the_leon
Eismann... hm...   Ihr dürft ihn ja bald auch hier im Forum als Aquatuning Mitarbeiter begrüßen dürfen  Dann könnt ihr ihm ja diesen Spitznamen verpassen, meinen Segen habt ihr  Er wird dann generell hier mehr machen als ich. Ich werde mich ein bisschen zurück ziehen da auf mich andere aufgaben warten die ich endlich angehen will. 

Grüße,
Eddy


----------



## MaxRink (2. November 2016)

Na ja, wirklich überragend ist die VPP nach dem Test wohl nicht. Schlechteres Lager, sehr "spezielle" Ansteuerung und doch keine wirkliche Kompatibilität zur D5

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob wir den selben Test gelesen haben  Was die Kompatiblität betrifft, da sind wir schon im Gespräch, die haben einen Fehler gemacht als sie das geprüft haben. Die haben das erst getestet anchdem sie die Pumpe zerlegt hatten und haben sie nicht mehr richtig zusammen gebaut. 
Schlechteres Lager? Wie kommst du darauf? Und wo hast du das im Artikel gelesen? Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass eine sphärische Lagerung nachteile hat wie z.B. dass sie trocken laufen kann und fast doppelt so viel Energie benötig. Ein Ceramik Staarachsenlager hat diese Nachteile nicht. Oder würdest du sagen, dass Eheimpumpen schlechte Lager ahben? Denn das Grundprinzip ist hier das Selbe.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2016)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Na ja, wirklich überragend ist die VPP nach dem Test wohl nicht. Schlechteres Lager, sehr "spezielle" Ansteuerung und doch keine wirkliche Kompatibilität zur D5
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk



Großartige Zusammenfassung, du hast nur folgendes ausgelassen:

- leiser
- mehr Fördervolumen
- mehr Druck
- höhere Effizienz


----------



## MaxRink (2. November 2016)

@ Eddie starrachsenlager sind halt nicht selbstnachstellen, was die Bedeutung der Initialen Fertigungsqualität erhöht. Wie gut die ist, kann man jetzt noch schlichtweg nicht seriös beurteilen. 
@narbennarr
Stimmt, aber sie ist einer D5 halt nicht in jedem Punkt überlegen. Iirc gabs da ein paar recht enthusiastische Aussagen seitens Alphacool

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJayne (2. November 2016)

Fand den VPP755-Test im Grunde sehr positiv, solange sich rausstellt, dass das mit der D5-Kompatibilität in Bezug auf die Tops nur am fehlerhaften(erneutem) Zusammenbau lag.

Die PWM-Steuerung über Aquaero macht mir da mehr Sorgen.
Das per PWM-Signal nur in fixen 5-Stufen umgesetzt wird ist zwar nicht so toll, aber damit kann man leben.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich werde mich ein bisschen zurück ziehen da auf mich andere aufgaben warten die ich endlich angehen will.
> Grüße,
> Eddy



Eddy weg?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. November 2016)

@ItsJayne: Sieht aber ehrlich gesagt nicht nach falschem Zusammenbau aus . Die Bilder zeigen ja die flachen Auflageflächen beider Bauteile und es ist, beim Direktvergleich der die unterschiedlichen Maße veranschaulicht, kein Spalt zu erkennen. Rein nach den Bildern ist der Abstand von der Auflagefläche der Dichtung zum hinteren Rand des Bundes (der bei der VPP755 auf dem schwarzen Rotorgehäuse/Platinenträger und dem dem Rand des äußeren Gehäusetopfs besteht) augenscheinlich ein klein wenig größer als der Abstand von der Dichtfläche zur Hinterkante des Bunds bei der D5. Sieht im Vergleichsbild auch nicht unbedingt nach einer optischen Täuschung durch die Perspektive aus. 
Einige konstruktive Details legen auch nahe, dass die Pumpe evtl. von Topsflo (TOPS Industry & Technology Co.,Ltd.) gefertigt wird - wie gewisse andere relativ aktuelle Pumpenmodelle der Konkurrenz auch. Aber das ist natürlich nur eine reine Mutmaßung .

Wie dem aber auch sei - ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Pumpe abgesehen vllt. von kleineren Mankos (die andere Pumpen auch haben), eine interessante Pumpe für viele Systeme sein könnte. Über ihre wahren Stärken und Schwächen wird man aber wohl erst seriös etwas aussagen können, wenn über einen gewissen Zeitraum hinweg genügend Feedback aus dem Einsatz in freier Wildbahn vorhanden ist - also von Usern die die Pumpe regulär gekauft haben. Tests können so manchen offenkundigen Vor- oder Nachteil ans Licht bringen (aber auch über- oder unterbewerten). Wie sich eine Pumpe in der Praxis und auf längere Frist schlägt, lässt sich so aber nicht vernünftig klären. Brauchbar ist sie denke ich sicher. Ob sie aber für einen persönlich einer D5 überlegen sein wird, kommt denke ich stark darauf an welche Prioritäten man setzt...
Geringe Lautstärke bei vernünftiger Leistung ist aber mit dem Konzept auf jeden Fall erreichbar wie auch andere Pumpen ähnlichen Aufbaus zeigen. 

Was die Lagerung angeht sind die Unterschiede zu den Laings/Lowaras allerdings groß und es ist keineswegs so, dass das sphärische Punktlager der Laings/Lowaras in der Praxis von Nachteil wäre - wie die überwiegend guten und langjährigen Erfahrungen damit bestätigen. Im Übrigen können natürlich auch Axiallager trockenlaufen und dabei Schaden nehmen, das ist kein Exklusivrecht sphärischer Lager . Je nach Ausführung der Flüssigkeitzufürhungskanäle zur Rotorrückseite können solche Lager u. U. sogar leichter trocken laufen als sphärische Lager (bei denen es aber ebenfalls auf die Kühlmittelzuführungen in den Lagerspalt ankommt, und wie diese ausgeführt sind). Die Eheim-Lager sind aufgrund der anderen Beanspruchungsart (alternierende Drehbewegung) nicht direkt vergleichbar. Ja, die Eheims drehen tatsächlich nicht kontinuierlich und gehen auch nach dem Anlaufen nicht in durch Trägheitskräfte in eine kontinuierliche Drehbewegung über. Das wird bei den Eheims aber durch das gespiegelte Spiralgehäuse und die geraden Flügelradblätter kompensiert. Zudem ist die Achse dort flexibel gelagert. Allerdings gibt es andere Pumpen die durchaus mit absolut vergleichbaren Lagerungen arbeiten wie die VPP755 und sich ganz gut schlagen. Deshalb darf man solche Lager auch keinesfalls verteufeln. Allerdings stellen sie sich bei Verschleiß eben nicht spielfrei nach (diesbezüglich sind die sphärische Punktlager prinzipiell klar im Vorteil).


----------



## Rarek (2. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Ja, M01 ist immer Referenzboard.
> 
> [...]
> ...



danke

wie? weg? nee... is nicht, du bleibst schön hier


----------



## Ozryel (3. November 2016)

ModdingStylez - Chronik | Facebook

Der neue ist also kein unbekannter


----------



## Rarek (3. November 2016)

hauptsache irgentwelche verlosungen finden auch außerhalb vom Gesichtsbuch statt... denn was ich da lese ist schon fast ein nein 


auch wenn er ein bekannter ist, er bleibt der Eismann... oder hat wer nen besseren Vorschlag als den von the_Leon?


----------



## Ozryel (3. November 2016)

Ich find Eismann auch gut


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. November 2016)

@MaxRink
Starrachsenlager gibt es in vielen Produkten schon seit vielen Jahren. Das ist keine neue Technik. Von daher sehe ich das ziemlich entspannt. Die Steuerung über die Aquaero ist kein Problem, das wäre für einige kommende Produkte ansonsten mehr als Fatal  Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir zum Testen z.B. keine Aquaero nutzen. Es gibt ja kein anderes Produkt das auch nur im Ansatz ähnliche Steuerungseigenschaften bietet  
Das die PWm Steuerung in eher groben Stufen verläuft ist zugegeben nicht ganz optimal. Sehe ich aber auch nicht als dramatisch an. LIegt aber auch daran, dass ich nicht so wirklich den Sinn darin sehe, die Pumpe im Betrieb direkt zu regulieren. Eine Einstellung und gut ist, das ist so mein Motto. 

@ Narbennarr & Rarek
Weg bin ich nicht, aber ich werde hier deutlich weniger im Forum unterwegs sein, da mein Fokus sich stark ins Ausland verlagert. USA, Kanada, Australien, Japan, Frankreich, China sind meine nächsten Zielgebiete. Matthias.... sorry... Eismann werde ich den Raum DACH und den ganzen Modding Kram übergeben (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen). 
Aber ich werde hier definitiv öfters mal rein schauen 
Na, Moddingstylez hat seine Werbung nnahezu auschließlich über Social Media betrieben, das kann man mit uns nicht vergleichen  Also ruhig Blut. Wir machen Verlosungen aber generell nur mit Partnern und hier bestehen oft die Partner drauf, das auf Facebook zu machen. Facebook bietet sich auch einfach dafür an mal schnell was zu posten. Außerdem, den Halloween Rabatt haben wir auf Facebook gepostet, aber man musste nicht mit Facebook interagieren um den Code zu bekommen, nur mal drauf schauen. Und dazu muss man sich ja nicht anmelden. 

@VJoe2max
TOPS Industry & Technology Co.,Ltd. produziert nichts, die haben weder eine Fabrik noch sonstige Produktionsanlagen, die kaufen nur zu


----------



## Rarek (3. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> [...]Wir machen Verlosungen aber generell nur mit Partnern und hier bestehen oft die Partner drauf, das auf Facebook zu machen. Facebook bietet sich auch einfach dafür an mal schnell was zu posten. Außerdem, den Halloween Rabatt haben wir auf Facebook gepostet,



schön für die Partner, aber wie ich finde etwas armsehlig, wenn man etwas auschließlich auf einer Plattform zeigt, welche einem Teil der Potenziellen Kundschaft nicht zugägnlich ist
schnell was posten, ja das ist natürlich toll an sowas...

zum Rabatt: deswegen habe ich davon auch nichts gewusst 



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> nur mal drauf schauen. Und dazu muss man sich ja nicht anmelden. [...]



nur mal draufschauen... hat er gesagt...

also ich kriege nur nen Weißes Bild mit Schwarzer Schrift mit inhalt welcher sagt 'du kommst hier net rain'
... nicht alle haben den Luxus eines freien Internets - besonders in manchen Ländern wo es im ganzen Land geblockt ist


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. November 2016)

@Rarek
dann nenn mir mal eine übergrefende Platform auf der ich alles un jeden erreichen kann? Ich kann mich schlecht hinstellen und alle Foren die wir bedienen das Gewinnspiel extra einpflegen und dann noch die Auswertung für jede Seite extra machen ect. 
Das wird nie passieren. Immerhin ist das nur ein Forum in einem Land


----------



## JPio (3. November 2016)

Hm, vielleicht ja ne blöde Idee... 
Wie wäre es denn mit eurer Homepage ? 
Oder einer zentralen Page von euch und euren Partnern im Netz ? 
Von überall zu erreichen und ihr hättet nur eine "Baustelle"...  
Ich, für meinen Teil, schaue mich regelmäßig auf diversen Homepages um...

MfG
Pio

PS
Stelle ich mir grad vielleicht auch zu einfach vor...


----------



## VJoe2max (3. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @VJoe2max
> TOPS Industry & Technology Co.,Ltd. produziert nichts, die haben weder eine Fabrik noch sonstige Produktionsanlagen, die kaufen nur zu



Du bezichtigst sie also der Lüge, denn sie sagen etwas gänzlich anderes (dort auch inkl. Bildern der Produktion): 



Spoiler






			
				http://www.topsflo.com schrieb:
			
		

> TOPS Industry & Technology Co.,Ltd.
> 
> Founded in 2001, TOPS Micro Pump Technology Company is the leading  and *biggest manufacturer specializing in various DC micro pump and fluid  comprehensive solution in China*.
> 
> ...





Ob man die Produktion evtl. in eine günstigere Tochter verfrachtet hat, weiß ich nicht. Auch nicht welche Teile man zukauft bzw. welche man selbst produziert (niemand produziert Pumpen komplett ohne Vorkette). Aber im Endeffekt ist das scheinbar sehr wohl ein produzierendes Unternehmen.


----------



## Rarek (3. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> dann nenn mir mal eine übergrefende Platform auf der ich alles un jeden erreichen kann? Ich kann mich schlecht hinstellen und alle Foren die wir bedienen das Gewinnspiel extra einpflegen und dann noch die Auswertung für jede Seite extra machen ect.
> Das wird nie passieren. Immerhin ist das nur ein Forum in einem Land


ihr habt eine Webseite, das sollte genügen
(wofür ist die schließlich sonst da, wenn nicht um Kunden zu informieren über diverse dinge der betreibenden Firma? )


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. November 2016)

@JPio
Du machst solche Aktionen um neue Kunden zu gewinnen, das macht man nicht auf der eigenen Seite  Das wäre ja Sinnfrei. Du suchst ja Plattformen um durch Aktionen neue Kunden zu gewinnen.  

@VJoe2max
Du magst eingies über Wasserkühlung wissen, aber du hast überhaupt keinen Ahnung wie das in China läuft. Das ist ein Agenturbüro wie es sie zu hunderten in China gibt und die schreiben alle, sie produzieren selbst ect. tun dies aber nicht. Die führen dich auch durch Fabriken die ihnen aber gar nicht gehören sondern die kaufen da nur ein. Da sie den Fabriken Kunden und Geld bringen, dürfen sie auch mit ihren Kunden durchlaufen und Bildern machen, das ist den eigentlichen Besitzern und Entwicklern völlig egal, solange die Rechnungen bezahlt werden und die Agentur dort einkauft. Du kannst das dort nicht mit den hier bekannten Verhältnissen vergleichen  
Ist ja nicht so, das wir sie nicht kennen oder sie nicht schon bei uns einkaufen wollte 

@Rarek
Wie ich JPio schon sagte, Aktionen macht man um Kunden zu gewinnen, das geht nicht auf der eigenen Hompage  Wenn du eine Akton in deinem eigenen interhof machst, bekommen das die Leute auf der Straße ja auch nicht mit. Da musst du schon an Orte gehen und Webung machen wo man möglichst viele Leute Treffen kann.


----------



## Rarek (4. November 2016)

gut, dann hatte ich den Sinn von Gewinnspielen falsch verstanden... 
ich dachte diese seien hauptsächlich für die bestehende Kundschaft (als goodie) und nicht ausschließlich zum werben neuer Kunden


----------



## ItsJayne (4. November 2016)

Eispumpe ist jetzt bestellbar...grade mal zwei bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich zwei Eispumpen@Watercool D5 Top gegen zwei D5 @EK-XTOP Revo Dual und zwei DDC3.2@EK-XTOP Dual  schlagen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. November 2016)

@Rarek
Niemand, wirklich niemand macht solche Aktionen für Bestandskunden, es geht IMMER darum neue Kunden zu gewinnen. Das ist der einzige Grund warum man das überhaupt macht. Das wird immer nur so vermittelt, weil man BEstandskunden natürlich das Gefühl geben will etwas besonderes zu sein, aber HIntergrund ist IMMER neue Kunden zu gewinnen. Egal wo und egal bei wem. Es wird nur kaum jemand zugeben


----------



## VJoe2max (4. November 2016)

@Eddy: Mir sind solche Machenschaften in China schon bekannt (wenn auch aus anderen Branchen), aber ich fürchte du verallgemeinerst da ein wenig. 
 Auch angenommen, dass dem so wäre, bzgl. Topsflo - eure VPP755 teilt sich ganz augenscheinlich bestimmte charakteristische Umsetzungsdetails mit Pumpen die von denen vertrieben und/oder von deren Vorketten produziert werden (wie auch immer). Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass auch die VPP755 letztlich aus der gleichen Fertigung stammen könnte, da derartige Details bei eigenständiger Fertigung eurerseits mit sehr großer Sicherheit anders gelöst worden wären (rerverse engineering mal ausgenommen). Da ihr aufgrund der Vergangenheit bestimmt nicht deinen Namensvetter aus Slovenien beliefert und dieser ebenfalls ein Pumpenmodell mit Designmerkmalen anbietet welches dieselben Merkmale und große Übereinstimmungen mit Pumpen aus dem Produktportfolio von Topsflo hat, liegt der Verdacht eben nahe, dass eure Pumpe ebenfalls zugekauft ist bzw. von einem OEM-Fertiger stammt (zumindest der technische Kern). Ob nun von Topsflo oder direkt von deren Vorlieferant (wenn dem so sein sollte) macht das Kraut nicht fett.

Jedenfalls nehme ich euch nicht ab, dass ihr diese Pumpe komplett selbst in eurer (?) chinesischen Alphacool-Fabrik fertigt. Ihr mögt sie dort vllt. endmontieren und verpacken lassen und habt vllt. das Pflichtenheft für die Bauteile geschrieben, aber dass ihr neuerdings von Grund auf Pumpen fertigt, halte ich ehrlich gesagt für ein Märchen - zumal das selbst in China wohl ziemlich unwirtschaftlich wäre und das ist schließlich das Letzte was ihr anstrebt, wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Alphacool-Produkte seit dem Ende von Ur-Alphacool so anschaut. 

^ aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung was das Thema der tatsächlichen Herkunft angeht. Die eigentliche Herkunft macht die Pumpe weder schlechter noch besser. Das Produkt und die Idee eine D5-kompatible Pumpe anzubieten (so sie denn wirklich kompatibel ist/wäre), um bestehende D5-Deckel dafür nutzen zu können, ist an sich zweifelsohne interessant. Es ist auch in jedem Fall belebend, dass der Wakü-Pumpen-Markt neuerdings durch die Möglichkeiten die die fernöstliche Fertigung bietet, in Schwung kommt, und dass so auch ernst zu nehmende Konkurrenz für die altbewährten Pumpen aus dem Aquarien- und Heizungsbereich (und natürlich für die DDC als erste echte Wakü-Pumpe) auf den Markt gebracht wird - nicht nur von Alphacool, sondern gleich von mehreren Wakü-Firmen die offenbar die gleiche Strategie verfolgen und mutmaßlich vllt. auch zum Teil die gleichen Lieferanten wie AT/ALC haben. Andererseits zeigen neue Produkte bei denen der Fokus stark auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit gelegt wird leider oft auch Schwächen die vermeidbar wären (muss nicht so sein, ist aber häufig so). Was die Technik an sich angeht scheint man daher ja nicht nur bei Alphacool einen sehr konservativen Weg zu gehen, denn diesbezüglich ist wirklich gar nichts neu (zumindest nicht im Sinne patentwürdiger Ideen o. Ä.). So kann man zwar Reinfälle vermeiden, aber technisch voran geht´s so halt nur wenig - wenn überhaupt. Leider erleben wir ja seit Jahren in vielen Bereichen der Technik echten Stillstand, der jedoch stets als großer Fortschritt beworben wird. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...

Wie sich diese und andere neue China-Pumpen (von wem auch immer sie letztlich tatsächlich stammen) bewähren werden, wird wohl erst die längerfristige Praxis im Feld zeigen - sprich wenn nicht nur Tests, sondern auch genügend User-Erfahrungen vorliegen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. November 2016)

@VJoe2max
Es ist mir offengestanden völlig egal ob du mir das abnimmst oder nicht.  Du kennst die Abläufe nicht und offensichtlich auch nicht wie und wer was wo einkauft und wer was selber baut. Du kennst weder unsere Fabrik, noch weißt du wie wir arbeiten. Du reimst dir einfach was auf Basis von Halbwissen was zusammen, das ist alles. Ich bin auch nicht hier um dich zu überzeugen, dazu ist mir schlichtweg meinen Zeit zu schade solche Diskussionen zu führen. Ich kenne die Abläufe bei uns, ich weiß sehr genau wo was her kommt und was wir zukaufen und was nicht. Was du glaubst und zu wissen meinst, überlasse ich gerne dir selbst. 
Du hast nur in einem Punkt recht, eigentlich ist es egal wo was her kommt solange es taugt und seinen Dienst verrichtet, da endet aber schon die Wahrheit in dieser Ausführung.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. November 2016)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ende von Ur-Alphacool



Irgendwie liest man das immer wieder "alphacool früher" "damals" etc. War Alphacool mal so anders als das was wir heute kennen?


----------



## VJoe2max (4. November 2016)

@Eddy: Warum nur habe ich mit so einer Antwort gerechnet? 
Nichts für Ungut, aber du musst mich nicht von irgendetwas überzeugen . Und wenn dir Nathanel oder sonst wer sagt, dass die Dinge auf die ich da hinaus wollte geheim bleiben sollen, dann hab ich jedes Verständnis, dass du deinem Chef gehorchen musst. Mir persönlich ist es ehrlich gesagt herzlich egal woher die Pumpe oder anderes Zeug aus dem Hause AT/ALC genau stammt, aber interessant wäre es rein informativ natürlich trotzdem. 
Aber wie du schon sagtest - wichtig ist am Ende, ob es was taugt. Ob das für die VPP755 der Fall ist wird die Praxis sicher in absehbarer Zeit zeigen. Ich habe wie gesagt nichts gegen die Pumpe und ich sehe auch im Vorfeld keine technischen Kriterien an ihr, wegen derer man ein negatives Urteil über sie fällen müsste. Auch die recht einfach gestrickte Lagerung ist keineswegs ein KO-Kriterum, denn sie hat sich ja auch anderswo schon ganz gut bewährt. Grundsätzlich ist die Pumpe konzeptionell wie gesagt sicher eine sinnvolle Ergänzung des Pumpenmarkts, aber sie muss eben erst noch zeigen, wo ihre wahren Stärken und Schwächen im Praxiseinsatz liegen. Technisch ist sie jedoch kein neuer Entwurf oder sonderlich innovativ, wie sich nun ja gezeigt hat, und auch wenn Klappern zum Handwerk gehört, waren die von dir avisierten Erwartungen an die Pumpe vllt. im ein oder anderen Detail etwas zu hoch gegriffen, wenn auch vom Grundsatz her in vielen wichtigen Punkten wohl nicht falsch. Die "Überpumpe" wird sie im Endeffekt aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht werden. Aber man wird ja sehen...

Dass die VPP755 genau wie viele andere Wakü-Produkte (nicht nur von AT/ALC) von irgendeiner chinesischen Montagelinie fällt, tut eigentlich nichts zur Sache, auch wenn es sicher nicht nur mich interessiert wie die Fäden da deinem Kenntnisstand nach tatsächlich zusammen laufen und was von wem stammt. Welches Logo am Fabriktor hängt ist für den Endkunden zwar im Endeffekt relativ wayne (selbst wenn es ein ALC-Logo wäre), aber es herrscht ja nach wie vor die verbreitete Irrglaube Markennamen hätten viel damit zu tun wer die Produkte herstellt, auf denen ein Markenlogo prangt. Dem könnte man entgegenwirken, wenn man mehr mit offenen Karten spielen würde und nachweist, dass man tatsächlich selber fertigt oder eben, was man zukauft. Man könnte auch angeben wessen Expertise man sich außer der eigenen noch bedient bzw. auf welche fremden Fertigungskapazitäten man sich evtl. stützt. All das würde zeigen, dass man dem Kunden gegenüber offen ist und nichts zu verbergen hat. Wenn ihr Zulieferer nutzt (was ja nur sinnvoll wäre) gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass ihr euch nicht von Ausbeuterbetrieben mit Kinderarbeitern o. Ä. beliefern lasst und diese daher durchaus vorzeigbar wären. Aber ich merke schon - da die Nutzung von Markennamen als Markteinginsturument bei AT ja auch intern eine wichtige Strategie zu sein scheint, willst du in der Richtung einfach nichts rauslassen. 

Mir sind lediglich die konstruktiven Ähnlichkeiten bei der Pumpe aufgefallen für die es eine naheliegende Erklärungen geben könnte, die davon abweicht, dass sie von euch komplett selbst produziert wird. Wenn ich damit so falsch liegen würde, gäbe es ja ganz einfache Möglichkeiten für dich als Kenner eurer Interna meine Mutmaßung zu entkräften, aber offensichtlich ist das nicht möglich, bzw. du darfst nichts darüber verraten. Wenn du meine Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wäre dir btw auch aufgefallen, dass ich keineswegs behaupte zu wissen wo sie her stammt - ich habe nur meine konkrete Vermutungen geäußert und (zugegeben grob) erklärt wie ich zu dieser Vermutungen komme. Das hat aber nichts mit Zusammenreimen aus Halbwissen zu tun - ich weiß definitiv nicht aus welcher Fabrik die VPP755 letztlich stammt, oder welche ihrer Teile aus welcher Quelle. Aber offensichtlich hast du mein Ansinnen dir darüber etwas mehr zu entlocken wohl durchschaut und bleibst lieber stumm wie ein Fisch... 

Wenn du dich diesbezüglich nicht äußern willst oder darfst, muss man sich als Kunde eben seinen Teil dazu denken (positiv oder negativ - darauf habt ihr dann keinen Einfluss). Meine Antwort habe ich jedenfalls bekommen, auch wenn sie nicht direkt Licht ins Dunkel brachte. Es ist trotzdem alles gesagt was ich von dir wissen wollte, und wer ein bisschen zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann weiß auch warum. Ich will das Thema aber auch gar nicht überstrapazieren. Wenn ihr meint, dass ihr so richtig fahrt, dann fahrt so weiter. Ob es langfristig die richtige Strategie ist die Kundschaft über Dinge wie die eigene Produktionsstruktur im Unklaren zu lassen und oft nur noch plakativ die von vielen erhofften aber schwer objektiv überprüfbare Eigenschaften zu verkaufen, ohne sie auch kompetent zu erklären, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Offensichtlich habt ihr aber diesbezüglich bereits Entscheidungen gefällt. Ich kann euch nur viel Glück dabei wünschen auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass diese Strategie sehr nachhaltig ist. Als User der sich ein wenig um die Richtung sorgt, die der kommerzielle Markt (zudem ihr ja nun mal nicht ganz unerheblich dazu gehört) für sein Hobby seit einiger Zeit einschlägt, nehme ich mir diese Freiheit einfach mal . 

@Narbennarr: ALC hat sich nach der Übernahme bzw. Umwandlung in eine Quasi-AT-Tochter und nachdem meines Wissens die gesamte Mannschaft ausgewechselt wurde schon deutlich gewandelt. Nicht auf einen Schlag aber deutlich erkennbar immer mehr. Bei Ur-Alphacool war der Technikbezug imho noch deutlich stärker ausgeprägt und Neuerungen wurden auch großteils relativ vorbehaltlos und detailliert kommuniziert. Man machte auch damals schon Kompromisse bei der Materialauswahl aber man lernte offenbar schneller aus Fehlern. Heute erscheint bei AT/ALC in Punkto technischer Entwicklung von außen betrachtet alles etwas verflacht, dafür aber teilweise kundenorientierter in der Handhabung, aber auch massiv kostenoptimiert zu sein. Es gibt heute viel mehr Nischenprodukte von ALC und auch konzeptionell tolle Kombiprodukte wie die GPX-Serie, die dem etwas knauserigen Kunden Geld sparen können. Andererseits ist man eben technisch in vielen Belangen nicht mehr ganz vorn mit dabei - von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.
 Damals bei UR-Alphacool war das eine ganze Zeit lang anders. So wurden z. B. ein paar Kühlerpatente angemeldet, die damals wirklich großen technischen Fortschritt brachten. Diese waren richtungsweisend für viele Jahre und für die Konkurrenz anfangs kaum zu toppen. Ebenso wurden neue Fertigungstechniken entwickelt die so damals für Waküs noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen waren. Zum Beispiel die Entwicklung der mit einem speziellen Lötverfahren hergestellten ultraflachen OTC-flat GPU-Fullcover-Kühler stammten noch aus dieser Zeit. In Richtung technischer Neuheiten tut sich heute ganz offenkundig nicht mehr so viel bei AT/ALC, auch wenn die Produktpalette einen dafür fast erschlägt. Für den Absatz und vor allem für die Marge sind diese Veränderungen sicherlich vorteilhaft gewesen und da gehört eben mutmaßlich sicher auch der Zukauf aus hierzulande unbekannten Quellen dazu. Der Fokus hat sich insgesamt halt mehr auf´s verkaufen und auf den wirtscahftlichen Aspekt verlagert - und zwar so, dass man da auch von außen merkt. Allerdings ist das nicht nur bei AT/ALC der Fall - das ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Gesamttrend der Branche. Nichts desto trotz gibt es auch noch Anbieter die sich ihre Nischen gesucht haben und sich dort weiter auf technischer Ebene auszeichnen. Zu diesen hätte auch Alphacool sicher gehören können, mit der Position die sie mal am Markt inne hatten. Wenn ich es damals richtig mitbekommen habe hat man sich bei Ur-Alpahcool allerdings schon auch selbst ein bisschen ins Abseits manövriert. Sonst wäre ALC vllt. heute auch noch eigenständig (und das nicht nur pro forma). 

Nichts desto trotz gibt es auch bei der heutigen Quasi-AT-Tochter Alphacool natürlich immer wieder technisch interessante Produkte - schon weil man die Produktpalette massiv ausgedehnt hat. Trotzdem ist Ur-ALC imho nicht mehr mit AT/ALC vergleichbar. AT/ALC wird offensichtlich von den Verantwortlichen heute wohl mehr als eine Marke gesehen die man marktstarategisch einsetzt, statt als richtige Firma. Vielleicht kommt es auch daher, dass man meiner Ansicht nach heute eben oft ein bisschen die Liebe zum Detail auf technischer Ebene vermisst, die man früher noch deutlicher sah. Was die Nutzbarkeit vieler heutiger AT/ALC-Produkte für Laien angeht, hat sich dagegen sicherlich einiges verbessert. Aber das steigert manchmal auch nicht unbedingt das technische Niveau. Über die Qualität insgesamt Maße ich mir kein Urteil an. Bei Ur-Alphacool gab es gute und schlechtere Produkte und so ist es im Schnitt zumindest meinen eigenen Erfahrungen nach auch bei AT/ALC. Insgesamt kann man imho jedenfalls nicht sagen AT/ALC sei besser oder schlechter als Ur-Alphacool aber sie sind meiner Ansicht nach eben auch nicht mehr vergleichbar. Was früher eine kleine Firma war die ihr KnowHow pflegte ist heute mehr eine als Eigenmarke von AT genutzte Tochterfirma, über die man ein Produktportfolio am Markt platziert, was man ohne Weiteres auch anders nennen könnte. Das hat einfach nicht mehr viel miteinander zu tun. 

Aber genug davon - sonst kriegt Eddy noch einen Herzkasper . Ich will den Thread hier auch gar nicht weiter mit solchen Sachen hijacken. Auf was ich hinaus wollte habe ich gesagt und mein Ansinnen etwas über die Hintergründe der Produktion bzw. Beschaffung von AT/ALC ans Licht zu befördern wurde leider abgeschmettert. Ich denke die meisten User interessieren sich heute aber sowieso weder für technische Feinheiten noch für Firmenpolitik. Im Endeffekt ist das ja auch alles nichts was z. B. einen Neuling im Wakü-Bereich irgendwie weiter bringt mit seiner Maschine.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. November 2016)

Review von Thermalbench: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 Pump

- Zwei von fünf D5 Deckel sind nicht kompatibel, was die Ergebnisse von Extremerigs.net bestätigt
- Egal ob die VPP755 über PWM oder über den Potentiometer gesteuert wird, die stufenlose Regelung einer Laing D5 ist nicht möglich. Bei einem PWM-Signal von 100-88% läuft sie mit 4500 U/min, fällt dann mit 87% auf 3880 U/min ab und behält diese Drehzahl bis 73% PWM bei, bevor die VPP755 auf die nächste Stufe gesenkt wird usw.
Alphacool hat sich also den Umstand patentieren lassen, die Drehzahl am Ponti z.B. auf Stufe 3 zu begrenzen und sich dann über ein PWM Signal zwischen den Stufen 1-3 bewegen zu können. Die Drehzahlveränderung geschieht im Gegensatz zur Laing D5 aber weiterhin in den genannten Stufen
- *Ab Pontiometerstufe 3* geht die Schere bei der Laustärke beim Vergleich Laing D5 vs. VPP755 zugunsten der VPP755 deutlich auseinander, gleichzeitig ist die Pumpleistung durchweg minimal größer
- Schickes Metallgehäuse, das sich bei Bedarf austauschen lässt
- Ob die VPP755 ein Dauerläufer wie die D5 wird lässt sich ohne Langzeiterfahrung noch nicht beurteilen
- geringere Leistungsaufnahme

--> Mein Fazit: Meine Laing D5 werde ich irgendwann durch die VPP755 ersetzen. Da ich trotz Mora, GPU und CPU Kühler, Schnellkupplungen, zig Anschlüssen und Sensoren sehr weit davon entfernt bin, auf der Pontistufe 2 beim Durchfluss unter  60 l/h zu fallen und bei dieser Drehzahl der Lautstärkeunterschied zwischen der Laing D5 und VPP755 laut den Testberichten sehr gering ist, bleibe ich vorerst bei der D5. Die patentierte Steuerung macht auf mich eher den Eindruck, dass man der Featureliste der Pumpe lediglich einen weiteren Punkt hinzufügen wollte und in der Praxis gegenüber bisherigen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten kein Mehrwert vorliegt.
Allerdings sind für mich drei Punkte für einen späteren Kauf der VPP755 entscheidend: Auf Stufe 2 *leiser, leistungsstärker* und mit dem Alugehäuse schicker als meine Laing D5. Da ich mit meiner D5@Stufe 2 sehr zufrieden bin, die Unsicherheit bei den D5 Tops noch geklärt werden sollte und sich die VPP755 bei der Laufzeit erst noch bewähren muss, warte ich mit einem Austausch der Pumpen aber noch ab.


----------



## Shooot3r (5. November 2016)

Hast du eventuell früher mal da gearbeitet? Hört sich irgendwie so an [emoji4]


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

Da hier mal gefragt wurde: es gibt die Eiszapfen jetzt auch mit Schottverschraubung, aber leider nur 3/8"
Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 mit Schottverschrau | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Und Aquatuning ist jetzt Engelbert Strauss Händler  DuPont? Kevlar(R) Latexhandschuhe Cutprotec Gr. 9 | Zubehor | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Wann kommt der Wasserdichte Ganzkörperoverall wenn die Wakü das Zimmer flutet?


----------



## chaotium (5. November 2016)

Ich glaub wenn das zimmer geflutet ist, hast du ganz andere Sorgen XD


----------



## Ozryel (5. November 2016)

Das Aquatuning allerlei komische Sachen verkauft ist ja nichts neues:
Aquatuning Bademantel Grosse M | Clothing | Merchandising | Aquatuning Germany

Oder noch besser:
Glaube der Sprung ins Licht - Taschenbuch | Promotion | Merchandising | Aquatuning Germany
Vom Minus zum Plus. - Broschure | Promotion | Merchandising | Aquatuning Germany
Startseite Coral-Club | Aquatuning Germany

Das Nathanael seine eigenen Überzeugungen derart im Shop kundgibt halte ich zwar für unprofessionell, aber was solls. Ich muss es ja nicht kaufen


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

Jo zum Coral-Club sag ich nur so viel: Nathanael soll mal seine Behauptungen von fachlichen Fehlern befreien und dann rede wir weiter


----------



## Ozryel (5. November 2016)

Das dieses Korallenzeug überhaupt irgendwie wirksam ist, ist bisher sowieso nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

Jep

Und zu dem was von Nathanael behauptet wird

Das Gemüse und Getriede das in der Erde wächst entzieht dem Boden Nährstoffe.
-Das ist richtig... und deshalb müssen auch wieder Nährstoffe hinzugefügt werden (Minealdünger und organischer Dünger)

Die Erde hat keine "sehr dünne obere Schicht in der die Pflanzen wachsen... die wachsen auch tiefer.
Die Pflanzen wachsen auch nicht nur in den oberen 20-40cm, sondern wesentlich tiefer.

Und im die Qualität des Bodens zu beurteilen wird ein Bodenprofil angelegt.
Dazu muss 1-2m tief aufgegraben werden um das beurteilen zu können.

Reichlich Pestizide und Industriedünger werden auch nicht ausgebracht.
-Pestizide gibt es NICHT
-Industriedünger heißt fachlich korrekt Mineraldünger (der auch nur aus Mineralstoffen besteht) Aus ziemlich genau den gleichen Mineralstoffen besteht auch dieses "Coral-Mine" 

Das Gülle ausgebracht wird ist richtig. (Auch das diese aus dem Schweinestall kommt)
-Das ist aber kein "stinkender Abfall aus Wachstumshormonen, Antibiotika und Medikamenten" sonder ist Humus (Humus ist organische Masse die sich in Zersetzung befindet) die auch rauskommt wenn sich Nathanael auf die Toilette setzt....

soll ich weiter machen?

Wenn er meint es ist gesund soll er das Zeug konsumieren aber nicht seine Umgebung dazu verleiten


----------



## KillercornyX (5. November 2016)

Ich halte dieses Esoteriker Zeug für den größten Unfug. Sowas in seiner Firma zu verbreiten ist wirklich nicht grad seriös. Zumal die Zielgruppe von aquatuning sicherlich nicht auf Sowas steht. Aber was will man da machen wenn der chef auf solchen Quatsch steht. Hatte auch mal so einen Chef, der wollte uns auch dazu nötigen seine Leidenschaft für Karneval zu teilen. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## keks4 (5. November 2016)

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Was ist hier los mit Korallen und Voodoo?


----------



## the_leon (5. November 2016)

Der Gründer und Chef von Aquatuning verleitet seine Mitarbeiter und Kunden dazu, Korallen und ähnliche esoterische Substanzen zu fressen

Startseite Coral-Club | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MaxRink (6. November 2016)

Ist aber schon etwas älter.


Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillercornyX (6. November 2016)

Der gute Nathanael ist ja noch recht jung und schon so erfolgreich. Aber irgendwie hat der in meinen Augen... äh... ein Ding weg.... Der ist Hardcore-Christ vor dem Herrn... Das tut schon etwas weh...

ERF-Sendung: Mensch-Gott! Interview mit Nathanael Draht 21 16 2015 - YouTube


Naja, jedem das seine. Solange ich im Shop gut bedient werde, werde ich ihn einfach ausblenden... ^^


----------



## keks4 (6. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Der Gründer und Chef von Aquatuning verleitet seine Mitarbeiter und Kunden dazu, Korallen und ähnliche esoterische Substanzen zu fressen
> 
> Startseite Coral-Club | Aquatuning Germany



Als Landwirt kommt einem beim Lesen von solcherlei Hetze das Kotzen... man gibt Tieren nicht einfach so Antibiotika. Von unseren 70 Kühen musste im letzten Jahr genau eine einzige Antibiotika haben, wobei wir ihre Milch für diesen Zeitraum natürlich nicht an die Molkerei verkauft haben.
Und der Boden ist weder ausgelaugt(ausser der betreffende Landwirt hat keine ahnung was er macht) noch wachsen nur in den oberen 20-40cm Pflanzen (Stichwort Luzerne; da gehen die Wurzeln bis zu 4 Meter in den Boden)


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2016)

Jep, da muss ich dir zu 100% zustimmern.

Und zu Nathanels behauptungen hab ich schon was gesagt



the_leon schrieb:


> Das Gemüse und Getriede das in der Erde wächst entzieht dem Boden Nährstoffe.
> -Das ist richtig... und deshalb müssen auch wieder Nährstoffe hinzugefügt werden (Minealdünger und organischer Dünger)
> 
> Die Erde hat keine "sehr dünne obere Schicht in der die Pflanzen wachsen... die wachsen auch tiefer.
> ...



Und solang man als Landwirt 150 Menschen ernähren soll, aber nicht genug verdient um seine eigene Familie zu ernähren und in den Betrieb zu investieren muss ich mir nicht vom Verbraucher der für 49cent einen Liter Milch bei Aldi sagen lassen wie ich meinen Betrieb zu führen hab.

Und solche Hetze bringt jeden der weiß wie es in der Landwirtschaft läuft auf die Palme
Nathanel soll sich mal informieren und nicht so viel ******** labern


----------



## TheAbyss (7. November 2016)

Wooohooo! Ich mag die gute Stimmung hier.... meine Wakü läuft jetzt auf Weihwasser....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. November 2016)

@VJoe2max
Du interpretierst schon wieder zu viel in meine Ausagen  Ich vermute mal, du beziehst dich auf die Aussage meines letzten Satzes, aber das sollte gar nicht indirekt auf etwas deuten sondern einfach den Fakt darstellen, das es dem Kunden wirklich egal sein kann, solange das Produkt etwas taugt. 
Ähnlichkeiten bei Pumpen und anderen Produkten kommt auch oft einfach daher, dass man hier das Rad nicht neu erfinden kann. Topsflow wollte auch schon bei uns so manches einkaufen um es an andere Brands zu verkaufen  
Klar, nicht alles unter Alphacool kommt auch aus unsere Fabrik, es gibt viel Kleinkram der zugekauft wird. Wie bei allen Firmen. 
Ich hab auch wenig Lust mal eben nach China zu fliegen um eine Doku drüber zu drehen wie es dort aussieht. Wenn ich mal rüber fliege (eventuell zur nächsten Computex) werd ich mal zusehen, dass ich das mal alles zeige. Vielleicht ist dann mal ruhe im Karton. 

@Zu Alphacool
Alphacool wurde damals von Rudnicki mit gegründet und er war der Geschäftsführer aber nicht Eigentümer. Da es interne unstimmigkeiten gab und allgemein die Qualität sehr nachgelassen hatte, fverließ Rudnicki Alphacool. Vor knapp über 3 Jahren hat Rudnicki Alphacool aufgekauft, die wenigen Leute die noch übrig waren gefeuert und quasi neu angenfangen. Alles was in den letzten 1 1/2Jahren neu auf den Markt kam, ist quasi das neue Alphacool. Es hat eine weile gedauert bis neue Ideen gereift sind und umgesetzt wurden. 

@Kompatiblität
Xtremerigs hat Tops getestet die schon seit ewigkeiten EOL sind und auch zur aktuellen originalen D5 nicht kompatible sind. Diese wurde von Laing 2011 abgeändert wodurch auch die ganzen Top Revisionen und Änderungen aller Marken zustande kamen. Die VPP755 ist kompatible zu allen Tops die nach 2011 auf den Markt gekommen sind. 

@Komisches Zeug und Nathanael
Nathanael ist überzeugter Christ und ist immer bereit mit Leuten darüber zu reden wenn sie es hören möchten. Ich persönlich bin überzeugter Atheist und damit in der Firma nicht alleine. Man darf sich das nicht so vorstellen, als hätten wir hier Kreuze hängen und jeder müsste zur Beetstunde gehen, nein, kann jeder machen wie er will. Er versucht niemanden zu überzeugen oder es einzureden. Aber er steht dazu und das finde ich persönlich gut und mutig. Denn es gibt ja offensichtlich genug Leute die sich über eine derartige Einstellung und Glauben lustig machen oder darüber herziehen. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen wie man sich darüber lustig machen kann. Aber die Toleranz in Deutschland ist ja sowieso auf fast 0 gesunken. 

Was Coral und Co. betrifft. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber z.B. wirkt bei mir H.500 besser als Kaffee. MIt Koralle kann ich wenig anfangen, zumindest hat es bei mir keinen Effekt gehabt. Man muss nicht immer blind sein, sondern eifnach mal das eine oder andere Probieren. Entweder wirkt es oder es wirt eben nicht. Hängt auch von der Person ab. Z.b. habe ich meine Ernährung auf Glutenfrei umgestellt und meine Magenprobleme die ich seit über 15 Jahre habe und mir kein Arzt sagen konnte von was die kommen sind nahezu verschwunden. 

@ keks4
Es gibt viele Landwirte die hier aber ganz anders sind. Ich komme selbst aus einem Dorf mit velen Bauern aus dem Mittelstand und ich war oft dort zu Besuch weil man sich kennt. Was hier teilwesie getrieben wurde.... sorry, aber wie überall gibt es solche und solche. Die einen machen es richtig, die anderen eben nicht so richtig 

@the_leon
Die 49 Cent Milch vertehe ich auch nicht, ebensowenig wie die niedrigen Preise manch anderer Artikel zustande kommen. Essen kostet. Das Problem ist aber auch, das viele Leute kaum oder wenig Geld haben und sich gar nichts leisten können. Das Problem fängt ja schon auf Sozialer Ebene an.


----------



## TheAbyss (7. November 2016)

Eddy, alles gut, ich persönlich habe die Beträge als dezenter (ggf. auch ungeschickter) Hinweis verstanden, dass es dem Image einer Firma nicht hilft, wenn sich auf der offiziellen Produktplattform einzelne Mitarbeiter (und damit können auf Geschäftsführer gemeint sein), abseits des eigentlichen Produktpalette verwirklichen.

 Es hat wenig mit Intoleranz zu tun, eher mit ehrlichem Kundenfeedback.... ich würde auch meinen Bofrost-Mann komisch angucken, wenn er mir neben der TK-Möhre noch nen Traumfänger anbieten würde...

Nicht böse gemeint, ich kaufe trotzdem heute nochmal bei euch ein, aber WEHE ich finde ne Koralle in meinem Eisbecher


----------



## Rarek (7. November 2016)

nee, die Koralle kriegste in nem extra Karton 

und Eddy? mach dich hier nicht kaputt, hm? sollst ja irgendwann nochmal mit einem nicht negativem Gewissen heir reinschneien


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Das dieses Korallenzeug überhaupt irgendwie wirksam ist, ist bisher sowieso nicht eindeutig nachgewiesen



Das die Herstellung derartiger Produkte eine deutliche Wirkung auf Korallenriffe hat, glaube ich auch ohne Nachweis  .
Aber zu Kalk im Wasser (und Korallenskellete sind nichts weiter als Calciumkarbonat) sollte es auch mehr als genug Untersuchungen geben.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. November 2016)

@ TheAbyss
Alles gut, wollte nur ein bisschen aufklären wie wir das hier auch selbst als Mitarbeiter sehen und erleben. Es mit sicherheit nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass eingie Dinge seltsam für viele sind. Ich finde es auch stellenweise merkwürdig und wäre eher für eine Trennung. Aber, Aquatuning ist Nathanaels Baby und er steht zu dem was er macht. Das werte ich ihm persönlich hoch an, da es nicht viele Menschen gibt, die damit offen umgehen. Es ist eben auch immer nach dem Motto "Alles kann, nichts muss." 

Ich denke als Beilage bleiben wir doch bei den Gummibärchen  Aber auch hier gibt es in der Tat Leute die sich darüber beschweren. Es ist ja ungesund, zuckerhaltig, giftig, schlecht für die Zähne, zusätzlicher Abfall ect...... es ist manchmal schon merkwürdig wie empfindlich die Leute sind. 


@Rest
Wieder zurück zum Thema XD.
Nächste Woche gibts dann Eiswolf M02, M03, M04 und wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, auch M05


----------



## ItsJayne (9. November 2016)

So, grade die Doppel VPP755@Watercool Top verbaut und bin recht begeistert. Im Vergleich zur Doppel-D5 ein Upgrade in jedem Sinne, leiser auf den Stufen 3-5 (1 und 2 sind auch bei der D5 sehr leise), Durchfluss einen Tick besser. Außerdem liegen die Leistungstufen sinnvoller auseinander als bei der D5 (1-3 sind marginale Unterschiede, Stufe 4 ist dann ca. 50% und 5 100%, bei der VPP755 sind es aber in etwas gleiche Schritte).

An die Leistung einer Doppel-DDC (3.2 PWM) kommen die VPP755 zwar nicht dran, aber dafür sind die DDCs auch nicht für den Silentgebrauch nutzbar.

Von daher klare Empfehlung meinerseits für die VPP755, gibt eigentlich keinen Grund mehr, eine D5 zu kaufen...


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

@Eddy 
Gibt es bei der DDC 1T PWM Probleme mit dem Aquero wegen der Steuerung? Ist dir da was bekannt? Habe meine Gestern eingebaut und sie lässt sich nicht Drosseln.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. November 2016)

@Pelle0095
Ich hab grade auch mal unseren Support gefragt und uns wäre da nichts bekannt. Ist das die T1 Special Edition oder die T1 Plus? Ersteres haben wir noch nicht so lange, also auch keine größeren Erfahrungswerte. Du kannst höchstens mal schauen ob du über das Mainboard regeln kannst sofern das einen echten PWM Anschluss hat (sehr häufig fake PWM, fast ausschließlich immer ein Fake bei MSI). Wenn es daran auch nicht geht, umtauschen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

Oh man schon wieder Wasser raus[emoji35] 
Hans am Mainboard getestet wo auch schon Lüfter drüber liefen.
Was macht ihr denn mit den Pumpen die zurück kommen?
Ich kann die ja auch über die mit einem Adapter über die Spannung der?

Edit: es ist die neue Spezial Edition.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. November 2016)

Ich muss gestehen, ich hab keine Ahnung was mit den Pumpen passiert, mit der RMA habe ich eigentlich überhaupt nichts zu tun, außer das ich Infos bekomme wenn etwas auffällig wird oder bestimmte Quoten überschritten werden (berühmte 1% Regel). 
Eine Regulierung über Spannung ist hier eigentlich nicht vorgesehen. Du kannst es versuchen, aber es gibt keine Garantie, dass du sie so groß regeln kannst.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. November 2016)

Ist eigentlich eine M"X" Version vom Eiswolf für die Titan X geplant?


----------



## the_leon (10. November 2016)

Du kannst ja ne Titan X einsenden und für 20€ Aufpreis bekommst nen Eiswolf Solo, für 50€ aufpreis die version mit 120mm Radi


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. November 2016)

Ich glaub für die neue Titan X würde ich einen größeren Radi nehmen  Aber... ja, einschicken


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. November 2016)

Danke dir Eddy, dann werde ich sie mal zurück schicken.
Ich habe die Alphacool DdC PWM nicht mehr im Shop gefunden.

Edit: gefunden

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (12. November 2016)

Moin, Welchen Eisfach Behälter inkl Pumpe könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Da ich meine Eisbär austauschen möchte bin ich nun auf der Suche. At hat ja mehrere Versionen im Angebot. Erstmal soll nur die CPU gekühlt werden, da ich vielleicht noch step uppen möchte. Mfg


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2016)

Eisfach für D5 und VPP755 Pumpe wenn du upgraden willst (als Bundle billiger erhältlich)
Alphacool Eisfach - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station | Fur 1x D5 | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 - Single Edition | Alphacool Eispumpe | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder wenn du nur CPU only bleiben willst reicht ne DC-LT (wenn du nur einen Radiator hast) (auch das is als Bundle erhältlich)
Alphacool Eisfach - Single/Dual DC-LT - Dual 5,25 Bay Station | Fur 1x oder 2x DC-LT | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | DC-LT Pumpen | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Shooot3r (12. November 2016)

Wie sind die denn von der Qualität her? Oder sollte ich lieber den monsoon oder den koolance nehmen


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2016)

Die Eisfächer?

Hab ich bisher nichts Negatives darüber gelesen 5,25" sind zur Zeit eher ne Nische.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moin, Welchen Eisfach Behälter inkl Pumpe könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Da ich meine Eisbär austauschen möchte bin ich nun auf der Suche. At hat ja mehrere Versionen im Angebot. Erstmal soll nur die CPU gekühlt werden, da ich vielleicht noch step uppen möchte. Mfg


Dudell hat ein Eisfach mit ner D5 und der hat noch nichts negatives gesagt.
Passt denn keine normale D5 mit einem Top und AGB?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

Doch würde auch passen, bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Eisbär gegen eine richtige tauschen soll. Kann man in die Eisbär auch einen Temperaturfühler einbauen?


----------



## ItsJayne (13. November 2016)

@Eddy

Die PWM-Steuerung der Eispumpe scheint nicht zuverlässig zu funktionieren:

Setup: Eispumpe@Stufe 5, runtergeregelt per Aquaero 6 PWM auf 60% (d.h. Stufe 3).

Ergebnis: Irgendwann (1h-24h) schaltet sich die Pumpe komplett aus (siehe Aquaero-Screenshots). PWM-Signal dann auf 100% ändern bringt nichts, die betreffenden Pumpe ist komplett aus. Nach einen Kaltstart funktioniert die betreffende Pumpe wieder bzw. läuft wieder an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setup: Eispumpe@Stufe 5 , runtergeregelt per Mainboard (MSI Z170A Krait 3x) auf 60% (d.h. Stufe 3).
Ergebnis: Pumpe läuft überhaupt nicht an. Es werden seltsamerweise trotzdem RPM-Signale geliefert, die aber zwischen 0 und 6000+ RPM schwanken.

Beide Probleme treten nicht auf, wenn man die PWM-Steuerung auf 100% festlegt. Weiterhin scheint es auch kein Defekt einer bestimmten Pumpe zu sein, da ich zwei habe und beide zeigen das identische Verhalten.

Dank Doppelpumpe und Durchflussanzeiger + -sensor ist nichts passiert, aber für jemanden der nur eine Pumpe hat, könnte die PWM-Steuerung eine heisse Überraschung werden...


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Doch würde auch passen, bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Eisbär gegen eine richtige tauschen soll. Kann man in die Eisbär auch einen Temperaturfühler einbauen?


Die Eisfächer haben halt den Nachteil, das die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist und ja nach Gehäuse im Deckel ein Radiatorplatz belegt wird.
Das befüllen wird auch schwierig.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

Gibt den irgendwelche Temperaturfühler für die Eisbär?
Klar könnte man da normale nehmen, allerdings ist es nicht v einfach die Eisbär zu befüllen.

Edit: was hat der fillport beim eisär für ein Gewinde? Kann man da nicht einen Sensor verschrauben?


----------



## Schmenki (13. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Gibt den irgendwelche Temperaturfühler für die Eisbär?
> Klar könnte man da normale nehmen, allerdings ist es nicht v einfach die Eisbär zu befüllen.
> 
> Edit: was hat der fillport beim eisär für ein Gewinde? Kann man da nicht einen Sensor verschrauben?


Die Frage habe ich hier auch schon gestellt.
Geht leider nicht in dem FillPort.
Ich habe ein Phobya Tempfühler am Radiator vor dem Schlauch gesetzt.
Das geht ohne Probleme.


lg


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

Wie hast du das mit dem Befüllen gemacht? Hast du einen Link zu dem Sensor?


----------



## SpatteL (13. November 2016)

Sensor wird einer von den sein:
Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Schmenki (13. November 2016)

Genau das war dieser hier:
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Befüllen ganz einfach.
Den Eisbär ausgebaut und dann befüllt. Habe ja auch den Eisbär mit dem Eiswolf verbunden.


----------



## Shooot3r (13. November 2016)

Kannst mal ein Bild hochladen von dem verbauten Sensor?


----------



## Dudelll (13. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wie sind die denn von der Qualität her? Oder sollte ich lieber den monsoon oder den koolance nehmen



Qualitativ kann ich nix bemängeln bei mir, man muss je nach Gehäuse halt ohne Laufwerke auskommen.
Auch mit der fehlenden Entkopplung hört man bei mir von der d5 nur was wenn man sein Ohr dran hält kann natürlich je nach Gehäuse auch anders sein. 
Das einzige was ich mich bei dem alphacool Ding wirklich etwas nervt ist das befüllen, da gibt es denk ich Lösungen die besser funktionieren.

Grüße


----------



## etar (13. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit dem Befüllen gemacht? Hast du einen Link zu dem Sensor?




Hab auch ne Eisbaer. Ging problemlos zu befüllen. Rechner hingelegt, Eisbaer einmal komplett voll gemacht, den die Pumpe eingeschaltet und weiterbefüllt. Danach einmal Pumpe ausgemacht, füllport zu gemacht und Rechner bewegt damit die Luft rauskommt überall und den nochmal Wasser rein. 

Den Phobya Tempsensor hab ich auch, einfach an nen Radiator und an nen aquaero.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. November 2016)

Moin,

hast du die Aquaero mal mit etwas anderem Gegengetestet? Also ausgeschlossen das es an ihr liegt? 

MSI und PWM Steuerung ist so eine Sache... zwar soll man bei der Krait alle Anschlüsse zwischen PWM und Gleichstrom wechseln können, aber aus der Erfahrung heraus ist das oft gar nicht der Fall. Auf Gleichstrom bei zu niedriger Regelung, funktioniert die Pumpe natürlich nicht. Die kann nicht wirklich per Gleichstrom gesteuert werden. 

Wenn es nicht an der Aquaero liegt, dann tausch die Pumpe um, das hört sich hier nach einem defektem Kontakt auf der Platine an. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. November 2016)

Hat die vpumpe der Eisbär genug Dampf für einen weiteren 280er Lüfter?


----------



## Scubaman (14. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hat die vpumpe der Eisbär genug Dampf für einen weiteren 280er Lüfter?



Du meinst Radiator, oder? Oder möchtest Du einen Lüfter mit Wasserdampf antreiben? 

Ausgehend von Deiner Frage vermute ich aber, dass Du schon die 280er Variante hast? Und nun einen weiteren Radiator (für GPU?) selber Größe anschliessen magst?


----------



## Shooot3r (14. November 2016)

😂 ja genau so war das gemeint. Die Eile mal wieder. Also ich habe einen 280er und möchte einen weiteren Daran anschließen, auch mit den Schnellverschlüssen. Eisbär ready.


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> 😂 ja genau so war das gemeint. Die Eile mal wieder. Also ich habe einen 280er und möchte einen weiteren Daran anschließen, auch mit den Schnellverschlüssen. Eisbär ready.


Da ist kein Problem, deswegen ist es ja eine Erweiterbare AIO

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (14. November 2016)

Naja muss das eh nochmal nachmessen, da ich bei meinem 750d den einen Radiator bereits im Deckel habe, muss ich schauen ob die Schläuche lang genug sind, um ihn vorne im Gehäuse zu befestigen


----------



## Shooot3r (14. November 2016)

Hat die Eisbär genau 11\8 er Schläuche? Wollte mir noch einen Durchflusssensor dazwischen klemmen. Kann ich den von alphacool Alphacool Fliessanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany auch ans aquaero anschließen und mit den L/min anzeigen lassen, oder nur die rpm?


----------



## SpatteL (14. November 2016)

Ich glaube da gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Umrechnen zu lassen.
Das Teil blockiert dann aber einen Lüfterausgang.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. November 2016)

Der aquaero hat doch extra einen Durchflusssensor Anschluss


----------



## DrDave (15. November 2016)

Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Nickel Edition: bis wie viel Bar ist dieser Druckfest? Kann man den komplett demontieren?


----------



## SpatteL (15. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Der aquaero hat doch extra einen Durchflusssensor Anschluss


Ja, der ist aber, so weit ich weiß, nur für den Hauseigenen "High Flow".


----------



## Shooot3r (15. November 2016)

Jo habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Dann wird es wohl der eisflügel werden. Bisschen für die Optik und zum Gucken ob sich das Wasser bewegt[emoji12]


----------



## SpatteL (15. November 2016)

Habe vorhin nochmal in die Anleitung geschaut, könnte doch klappen.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. November 2016)

@Eddy: Wie lange dauert es vom einsenden einer Karte, bis der Wasserkühler fertig, ich meine bei mir zu Hause ist? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. November 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> @Eddy: Wie lange dauert es vom einsenden einer Karte, bis der Wasserkühler fertig, ich meine bei mir zu Hause ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


Hans gerade eingeschickt. Alphacool schreibt, das die Karte ca. 20 Tage zum Vermessen da ist und der fertige Kühler dann 8-12Wochen später

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (15. November 2016)

Von aquaero in die Anleitung?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. November 2016)

@DrDave
Laut meinem Techniker hält der Kühler bis zu 3 Bar aus.

@ -H1N1-
 Pelle0095 hat die Frage beantwortet


----------



## -H1N1- (15. November 2016)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hans gerade eingeschickt. Alphacool schreibt, das die Karte ca. 20 Tage zum Vermessen da ist und der fertige Kühler dann 8-12Wochen später
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



War nicht zufällig eine Titan XP?


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. November 2016)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> War nicht zufällig eine Titan XP?


Leider nicht

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJayne (15. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast du die Aquaero mal mit etwas anderem Gegengetestet? Also ausgeschlossen das es an ihr liegt?
> 
> ...



An dem Kanal lief vorher abwechselnd ein PWM-Lüfter und eine DDC-PWM-Pumpe ohne Probleme.

Das Problem ist aber tatsächlich reproduzierbar und betrifft beide meiner zwei VPP755, deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ein Austausch das überhaupt beheben würde, wenn dann wäre ja die komplette Charge hin.

Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass das nur auftritt, wenn man per PWM runterregelt. Bei 100% (immer noch leiser als D5@Stufe 3) laufen die Pumpe, sobalb man aber runterregelt, schalten die sich nach einiger Zeit unabhängig voneinander ab.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. November 2016)

@ItsJayne
Interessant. Wir und Alphacool arbeiten in einigen Punkten übergreifend mit Aqua Computer zusammen, unter anderem hatt Aqua Computer lange die VPP755 bei sich zum testen gehabt und diese natürlich auch mit der Aquaero gesteuert. Ein derartiges Problem ist hier während der gesamten Testphase nicht aufgetreten. Daher habe ich auch aktuell keinen Lösungsvorschlag. 

Ich muss das erstmal weitergeben und sehen was dabei heraus kommt. Ich schreib dir gleich mal eine PN.


----------



## Rarek (16. November 2016)

ist es möglich sich einen Kühler auf selbstzahler basis anfertigen zu lassen?
es gibt für meine Karte schon nen gpx Modell, aber aus Gründen des Aussehens würde ich lieber einen "klassischen" vullcover Kühler nehmen, allerdings habe ich kein referenzmodell... 
(für welches es schon entsprechende Kühler gibt, bzw, ähnliche (390X - 290X kompatibilität) -> Watercool HEATKILLER(R) GPU-X3 R9 290X "Acryl Edition" Ni V2 | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany )


ach und:

ich werde meinen Radi dann extern aufstellen (müssen) 
was nehme ich da am besten für Schlauch? die selben maße wie drinne (13/10) oder mehr Wandstärke (wegen Knickschutz etc.)
ich wollte nämlich ungerne außen Federn anbringen müssen weil mir der Schlauch wegknickt


----------



## SpatteL (16. November 2016)

Kannst auch noch bei Liquid Extasy, ist aber nicht ganz billig.
Mit 150€+ kannst du da bei einer Einzelanfertigung schon rechnen.


----------



## Rarek (16. November 2016)

günstig ist einzelanfertigung noch nie gewesen


----------



## Schmenki (16. November 2016)

falscher Thread


----------



## Shooot3r (16. November 2016)

Hi seit heute klickt meine Eisbär unregelmäßig. Glaube aus dem Pumpengehäuse kommt manchmal so sein klickgeräusch. Kann sein dass die Pumpen bei einem Fehler so Geräusche machen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2016)

@Rarek
Einzelanfertigungen machen wir leider nicht. Das wäre für dich extrem teuer, wenn wir die Produktion anhalten müssen um ein spezielles Design zu machen  Da ist es definitiv besser sich an eine kleine Firma zu wenden die tatsächlich noch derartige Möglichkeiten anbieten kann wie eben das genannte Liquid Extasy  

Ich hab mein Eisbecher außen am Gehäuse und verwende hier auch normale 13/10 Schläuche. Du musst hier einfach nur darauf achten keinen extremen Biegeradius zu haben. aber ansonsten geht das wunderbar. 

@Shooot3r
Klickgeräusche kenne ich nur von PWM Steuerungen nicht von Pumpen. Das wirst du mal aufnehmen müssen, damit man damit was anfangen kann


----------



## Rarek (17. November 2016)

der Eisbecher ist dann aber an Gehäuse befastigt, wa?
kannste also schlecht mit nem freistehendem Radi, mit 2m Schlauch zwischen Radi - Slotblende, vergleichen 

aber ja, solange sich keiner draufsetzt, gehts also auch mit den 13/10'ern, gut ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2016)

@Rarek
In der Tat, aber er oben auf dem Gehäuse und die Schläuche gehen sehr eng an den Tischbeinen vorbei. Der Radius der Schläuche ist an zwei Stellen kleiner als der Umfang einer Kaffeetasse. Also schon recht eng. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass du die Mora ständig hin und her bewegst? Ich gehe mal davon aus, es ist ein relativ fixer Aufbau. Da sollte es eigentlich egal sein was du für Schläuche nimmst.


----------



## Rarek (17. November 2016)

soll halt nur die Strecke Tisch - boden überweinden... und das auch fest, ja... bis der nächste Umzug kommt 

du kennst nich zufällig schnellverschlüsse, welche man einseitig fixieren kann? 
so, dass ich die pc seitigen enden am Gehäuse fest machen kann?
ich habe zwar ähnliches bei AT im shop gesehen im Slotblendenformat, aber das ist eine Variante mit Schraubtüllen


----------



## the_leon (17. November 2016)

Alphacool Eiszapfen und Koolance QD3 gibt es beide auch mit Schottverschraubung.
Das sollte genau das sein, wassd du suchst.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2016)

Vorsicht, Eiszapfen Schnellverschlus mit Schottverschraubung ist ein ziemlicher Klotz und eigentlich hat das ein Gewinde für G3/8" mit G1/4" Adapter. Da würde ich eher die Koolance nehmen, die sind direkt für G1/4". Glaub das sieht ganz schön albern aus wenn du den Eiszpafen nimmst... der ist riesig... damit kann man einen Erschlagen XD. Der ist auch eher für Industriekunden gedacht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. November 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> der Eisbecher ist dann aber an Gehäuse befastigt, wa?
> kannste also schlecht mit nem freistehendem Radi, mit 2m Schlauch zwischen Radi - Slotblende, vergleichen
> 
> aber ja, solange sich keiner draufsetzt, gehts also auch mit den 13/10'ern, gut ^^



Ich nutze privat 10,3/7,5 extern, selbst damit gibt es bei loser Verlegung keine Probleme. Ich würde aber nach unten gewinkelte Anschlüsse oder Knickschutzfedern empfehlen, damit das Eigengewicht des Schlauchs unmittelbar am Anschluss keine Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Shooot3r (17. November 2016)

Eddy, gibts von alphacool einen Durchflusssensor, mit dem man am aquaero sich den Durchfluss in L anzeigen lassen kann?


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. November 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Eddy, gibts von alphacool einen Durchflusssensor, mit dem man am aquaero sich den Durchfluss in L anzeigen lassen kann?


Nein nur der von Aquacomputer geht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (17. November 2016)

Ok thx


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2016)

@ Shooot3r
Alphacool hat nur einfache Sensoren. Uns ist auch klar.... das Aqua Computer im Sensor Bereich Lichtjahre vorraus ist mit ihrer Aquaero. Da ist es auch gar nicht unser Ziel etwas vergleichbares auf den Markt zu bringen. Bestenfalls mit Aqua Computer als direkten Partner zusammen. Daher wird es z.B auch nie Borosilicate Glass AGBs von uns geben, da Aqua Computer das als Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben möchte (auch wenn es einige jetzt kopieren). Wir mischen uns nicht in den Markt von Aqua Computer ein, außer in einer Kooperation


----------



## ItsJayne (17. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Shooot3r
> Alphacool hat nur einfache Sensoren. Uns ist auch klar.... das Aqua Computer im Sensor Bereich Lichtjahre vorraus ist mit ihrer Aquaero. Da ist es auch gar nicht unser Ziel etwas vergleichbares auf den Markt zu bringen. Bestenfalls mit Aqua Computer als direkten Partner zusammen. Daher wird es z.B auch nie Borosilicate Glass AGBs von uns geben, da Aqua Computer das als Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben möchte (auch wenn es einige jetzt kopieren). Wir mischen uns nicht in den Markt von Aqua Computer ein, außer in einer Kooperation



Ergänzt sich auch so gut, Durchflusssensor für automatisch Überwachung, Durchflussanzeiger für den optischen Effekt, man kann also gut beides verbauen. 

Bzgl. AC-Kooperation...so eine VPP755 mit Aquabus wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

Test: Alphacool Eisblock XPX
Test zum neuen Eisblock XPX, ist mal ne Ansage!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. November 2016)

ItsJayne schrieb:


> Bzgl. AC-Kooperation...so eine VPP755 mit Aquabus wäre nicht schlecht.



Sag das mal Aquacomputer  Wir hätten damit absolut kein Problem  Im Gegenteil. 

@ Narbennarr
Wird nicht der letzte Test sein der diese Leistung bestätigen wird


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. November 2016)

Stay tuned for PCGH 01/2017


----------



## Rarek (18. November 2016)

so so... der Torsten am Spoilern...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (18. November 2016)

Hab ich Spoiler gelesen...sind das nicht die dicken Frittentheken an Autos...?? 

 #duckundweg


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. November 2016)

Aber die exakten Ergebnisse von PCGH kenne ich auch noch nicht... muss auch auf die Ausgabe warten  Torsten hatte nur letzten schon gesagt, das wir vorne liegen. Bin selbst gespannt


----------



## -H1N1- (18. November 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Test: Alphacool Eisblock XPX
> Test zum neuen Eisblock XPX, ist mal ne Ansage!



Ist zwar reine Geschmackssache aber ich persönlich hoffe, dass der aktuelle Trend mit dieser ganzen "LED RGB Disco Beleuchtung" bald wieder abebbt (in den 90ern wäre das echt cool gewesen ).

Wen haben wir denn da, der Matthias......Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

Ist ja nicht RGB 
Aber stimmt schon, ich befürchte nur, das RGB gerade erst los geht, stichtwort Aura

Aber zwingt einen ja keiner den Stecker einzustecken


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. November 2016)

Man muss die LED ja nicht leuchten lassen und andere Logofarben sind auch demnächst erhältlich  Rot, orange, weiß und grün. Am Ende wird sicherlich jeder seine eigene Optik finden die ihm gefällt. Im Schlimmsten Fall nimmt man das Eislicht einfach raus und hat dann ein einfaches Logo


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. November 2016)

Hat die LED im CPU Kühler jetzt auch schon einen "Eis" Namen.
Ich bekomme das alles nicht in den Kopf.
Zum Glück hat die neue Pumpe für einen Techniker einfachen Namen den man sich merken kann.[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. November 2016)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Hab ich Spoiler gelesen...sind das nicht die dicken Frittentheken an Autos...??
> 
> #duckundweg



Ich könnte jetzt spoilern, dass im Eisblock zwei spoilerförmige Lippen den Wasserstrom lenken 




-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ist zwar reine Geschmackssache aber ich persönlich hoffe, dass der aktuelle Trend mit dieser ganzen "LED RGB Disco Beleuchtung" bald wieder abebbt (in den 90ern wäre das echt cool gewesen ).
> 
> Wen haben wir denn da, der Matthias......Willkommen im Forum



Als Mainboard- und Kühlungs-Fachredakteur (Aura! Mystic! Vegas!...) kann ich da ein Lied von singen. Aber keine Sorge,  der Trend geht vorbei:
Den Kryos Next gibt es optional mit OLED-Display





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hat die LED im CPU Kühler jetzt auch schon einen "Eis" Namen.



Ich bin für "Eisheiligenschein".


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (18. November 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt spoilern, dass im Eisblock zwei spoilerförmige Lippen den Wasserstrom lenken



Da spricht der Thekenexperte...merke ich sofort.


----------



## KillercornyX (18. November 2016)

Also ich für meinen Teil steh irgendwie auf das Beleuchtungsgedöns. Könnte daran liegen dass ich in den 90ern aufgewachsen bin ^^
Letztendlich ist ja alles Geschmackssache und zur Not schaltet man das Licht einfach ab.. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## DARPA (18. November 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Test: Alphacool Eisblock XPX
> Test zum neuen Eisblock XPX, ist mal ne Ansage!



Leistung hin oder her. Aber schön ist anders :/


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

Optik ist ja immer eine Sache des Geschmacks. Ist auch nicht meins, aber es wird Leute geben die ihn mögen und vielen ists auch egal^^


----------



## DARPA (18. November 2016)

Haha, ja genau so sieht er für mich aus - "Optik? Ist mir doch egal!"


----------



## KillercornyX (18. November 2016)

Ich find den nicht mal hässlich. Aber auf dem CPU Block schaut man sowieso eher selten, da ist die GPU eher ein Blickfang. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rarek (19. November 2016)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Da spricht der Thekenexperte...merke ich sofort.



ach, der Eismann ist nun auch unter uns

Willkommen ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (20. November 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> ach, der Eismann ist nun auch unter uns
> 
> Willkommen ^^



Danke...aber wieso eigentlich Eismann? Ich stehe zwar auf TopGun...aber man fragt sich ja doch.


----------



## Ozryel (20. November 2016)

Geheime Absprachen innerhalb des Thread
Versuch gar nicht erst dich zu wehren, das ist beschlossene Sache

@AquatuningMatthias
[Sammelthread] Alphacool


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (20. November 2016)

Ok...dann sage ich dazu mal nix und akzeptiere. 

Zu meinen FB Verlosungen über MS, sind diese für meine Kunden und Follower gedacht. Das man damit auch neue Leute erreicht, durchs teilen etc., ist eher Nebensache aber recht nett.


----------



## Shoggy (20. November 2016)

Solange sie dich nicht Bofrost nennen...


----------



## Ozryel (20. November 2016)

Den merken wir uns für den nächsten AQ Mitarbeiter


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (21. November 2016)

Dann bin ich raus... XD


----------



## Rarek (21. November 2016)

ne ne... du bleibst schön hier... reicht ja schon, dass Eddy stiften geht


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. November 2016)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Dann bin ich raus... XD



Du bleibst schön hier Bofrost... äh... Matthias.... so leicht kommst du mir nicht davon.  Das kannst du voll vergessen  

@Rarek
Ne ne... den Thread verlasse ich nicht so schnell  Ich bin nur etwas weniger hier


----------



## Rarek (21. November 2016)

warum stell ich mir grad vor, wie Matt versucht aus'm Büro zu flüchten und Eddy hinterherrennt und ihn am Ohr wieder reinschleift?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. November 2016)

@Rarek
Noch arbeitet er ja von zu Hause aus, umziehen kann er erst im Januar. Aber auch wenn er im Büro sitzt, rennen ist nicht. Dafür haben wir hier nette Fußfesseln


----------



## Rarek (21. November 2016)

ihr habt doch sicherlich Sofas da irgendwo, oder?
dann macht er halt die Nachtwache 
und wenn ihr morgens wiederkommt, dann ist das ganze Foyer mit Wasserkühlungskreisläufen zugestellt und mindestens 2 davon sind zum Pflanzen gießen...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (21. November 2016)

Eismann....BoFrost....dachte Außendienst habe ich vor paar Jahren hinter mir gelassen....

Aber mal was anderes....bissle Deko fürs Braunschweiger Büro gebaut....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (21. November 2016)

siehste, da fängts schon an... lasst ihn bloß nicht ins Lager... nacher habt ihr ganz viel Deko und wir Lieferengpässe


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (21. November 2016)

Ey das sind Reste eines Projektes ausm Sommer, also alles easy...nix aus dem aktuellen bestand. 

Aber mal so austoben hat schon was....

Kann dich aber beruhigen...fürs neue HQ baue ich ein 3x so großes Schaustück....im neuen Jahr dann....bis dahin ist easy Nachschub im Lager.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. November 2016)

So die liebe Tiefkühlwarenlieferanten... ich hab zwar bereits im Shop die Frage gestellt, aber kann ja für die Allgemeinheit nicht schaden: Aufgrund örtlicher Gegebenheiten (und viel zu dicker Finder meinerseits) überlege ich meine DDC310 nicht wie geplant im Gehäuseboden zu befestigen, sondern an den Eisbecher anzuflanschen... gesägt, tun getan.... nur jetzt möchte ich nicht unbedingt noch nen kompletten DDC-Becher kaufen, der DDC Sockel würde ja ausreichen... gibt's den evtl. auch einzeln (hab auch kein Problem damit, Rest des letzten Sommerprojekts zu nehmen) .


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Hatte mal die gleiche Überlegung als ich von der aquastream zu ner d5 gewechselt bin
Die Aussage von Eddy war damals, dass es sich nicht lohnt die Einzelteile vorrätig zu halten und es die deshalb nicht im Shop so gibt


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. November 2016)

So sieht es aus.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. November 2016)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Hatte mal die gleiche Überlegung als ich von der aquastream zu ner d5 gewechselt bin
> Die Aussage von Eddy war damals, dass es sich nicht lohnt die Einzelteile vorrätig zu halten und es die deshalb nicht im Shop so gibt



Ja, nur "lohnen" liegt hier doch arg an der Perspektive.. aber gut, dann lieber gebrochene Pfoten als den 3. Eisbecher ohne Boden zuhause


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Es ist für AQ nicht wirtschaftlich
Für Kunden wäre das natürlich praktisch


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. November 2016)

Lohnen würde es sich für uns, wenn wir 20 Stück im Monat verkaufen würden. Wenn da aber nur 1-2 Anfragen im Monat zustande kommen, lohnt es sich für uns nicht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. November 2016)

Hier mal die kommenden Eislichter als finales Produkt 

Maße: 3x 30cm
Rahmen: Aluminium
Stromanschluss: 3-pin
Farben: Grün, blau, rot und weiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. November 2016)

Das ist schön....gefällt mir! Plant ihr noch weitere Farben?


----------



## -H1N1- (22. November 2016)

Sind die als Ergänzung für eines eurer Produkte gedacht oder einfach nur so als Beleuchtung?


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Sind die magnetisch oder mit Klebestreifen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. November 2016)

@ TheAbyss
Wir starten erstmal mit den genannten Farben. Langfristig wird hier sicherlich noch RGB folgen. Aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr.

@ -H1N1-
Die sind nur als normale Beleuchtung gedacht. In der Miniausführung findet man die schon in der Eisbaer, Eisbrecher, Eiswolf, und im XPX Eisblock  Von daher ist es naheliegend das wir noch andere Größen anbieten und angepasste Versionen die man direkt an Produkte anbringen kann. Aber Schritt für Schritt..... mir wird es auch langsam zu viel mit den Neuheiten... lol.

@ Ozryel
Die haben hinten 4 Gewinde, dafür liegen Magnete bei. Alternativ kann man die natürlich auch kleben, aber ein Klebestreifen ist nicht dabei (grade unsicher wegen dem Klebestreifen, muss ich morgen mal schauen).


----------



## Rarek (22. November 2016)

gibts die auch in weiß? 

wäre zumindest die 4. Standardfarbe ^^ (danach dann RGB gefolgt von UV - wobei ich mir unschlüssig bin, ob man UV in dieser Form unterbringen kann)
so zumindest meine geschätzte reihenfolge


----------



## chaotium (22. November 2016)

Warum bietet man sowas nicht gleich als RGB only an? Dann kann jeder seine Farbe einstellen o.o


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

Hier liegt inzwischen auch was sehr feines.
Mal schauen wie sie mit der Abwärme eines Hashwell Prozessors und einer HD7950 zurechtkommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Test kommt demnächst


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Rgb benötigt immer eine Art von Steuerung. Die kann je nach dem nicht erwünscht sein


----------



## SpatteL (22. November 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Warum bietet man sowas nicht gleich als RGB only an? Dann kann jeder seine Farbe einstellen o.o


Frage ich mich auch, wie auch schon bei den Aurora Ringen.



Ozryel schrieb:


> Rgb benötigt immer eine Art von Steuerung. Die kann je nach dem nicht erwünscht sein


Man könnte ja über verschiedene Stecker oder DIP-Schalter eine manuelle Auswahl realisieren.

Edit:
Bei den Aurora RGB Ringen ist auch eine manuelle Steuerung dabei:
Alphacool Aurora LED Ring 60mm - RGB | LEDs | Modding | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Hier liegt inzwischen auch was sehr feines.
> Mal schauen wie sie mit der Abwärme eines Hashwell Prozessors und einer HD7950 zurechtkommt.
> Test kommt demnächst



Zurechtkommen schon. Leise wirds bei vernünftigen Temps sicher nicht


----------



## the_leon (22. November 2016)

Dafür hab ich PL-PS


----------



## Rarek (22. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> PL-PS



haste das auch nochmal für unwissende?


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> haste das auch nochmal für unwissende?



Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PLPS eventuell


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. November 2016)

Packen wird die Eisbear das schon...Temps aber eher wie unter Luftkühlung dürften zu erwarten sein....und silent sicher auch nicht. Aber ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. November 2016)

@Rarek
Da sieht man mal wieder, das Leute mehr Bilder schauen als lesen 

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Hier mal die kommenden Eislichter als finales Produkt
> 
> Maße: 3x 30cm
> Rahmen: Aluminium
> ...



@Ozryel
Da ist ein breiter Doppelseitiger Klebestreifen in der Packung, kann man verwenden muss man aber nicht. Wie gesagt, alternative sind kleine Schrauben mit Magneten.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Warum bietet man sowas nicht gleich als RGB only an? Dann kann jeder seine Farbe einstellen o.o



Weil nicht jeder RGB will  Eigentlich laufen RGB Sachen weitaus schlechter als normale Farben. Der letzte aber Entscheidende Punkt ist, um hier RGB verwenden zu können, müsste man das Gehäuse vergrößern, da RGB mehr Platz benötigen würde. Vielleicht kommt es noch, vielleicht auch nicht. 



SpatteL schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch, wie auch schon bei den Aurora Ringen.



??? Gibts doch als RGB


----------



## Schmenki (23. November 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Hier liegt inzwischen auch was sehr feines.
> Mal schauen wie sie mit der Abwärme eines Hashwell Prozessors und einer HD7950 zurechtkommt.
> Test kommt demnächst


Geköpft oder ungeköpft?!
Ich habe bei mir den 280er Eisbär und Eiswolf im Einsatz.
Für mich ausreichend die Kühlleistung


----------



## SpatteL (23. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ??? Gibts doch als RGB


Mittlerweile ja, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es die aber nicht gleich zum Anfang.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. November 2016)

Ja das ist korrekt...


----------



## chaotium (23. November 2016)

macht euch keine mühe wegen dem RGB


----------



## MaxRink (23. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Weil nicht jeder RGB will  Eigentlich laufen RGB Sachen weitaus schlechter als normale Farben. Der letzte aber Entscheidende Punkt ist, um hier RGB verwenden zu können, müsste man das Gehäuse vergrößern, da RGB mehr Platz benötigen würde. Vielleicht kommt es noch, vielleicht auch nicht.



Gibt doch mittlerweile auch recht kleine Single pqckage high brightness smd LEDs. Allerdings Kosten die halt ein mehrfaches normaler.

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. November 2016)

@ MaxRink
Das sind ja keine normalen LEDs wie man sie aus Strips kennt


----------



## pope82 (28. November 2016)

ich hätte mal eine frage an eddy:

momentan habe ich 2 getrennte kühlkreisläufe. die eisbaer kühlt die cpu und die grafikkarte wird von einer custom-wakü gekühlt. die frage wäre jetzt, ob die eisbaer-pumpe ein problem damit hätte, wenn man sie in einen anderen kühlkreislauf einbindet.
ich stelle mir die frage, weil  meine laing ddc ja leistungsstärker ist, als die eisbaer-pumpe. oder anders ausgedrückt: ist es ein problem, wenn man 2 pumpen im system hat, die unterschiedlich leistungsstark sind?


----------



## the_leon (28. November 2016)

Nein, das ist kein Problem


----------



## ebastler (29. November 2016)

Hallo, kurze Frage auch von mir...
Kann mir wer sagen ob die Eispumpe VPP755 in einen Heatkiller Tube AGB für Laing D5 Pumpen (http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30204) passt?
Die sollte ja eigentlich D5 kompatibel sein, laut Leon passt aber nicht jedes D5 Top drauf...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (30. November 2016)

Da sich Watercool meines Wissens nach, an die Laing vorgaben von 2011 hält, sollte das Top ohne Einschränkungen passen.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2016)

Im Hardwareluxx Forum fahren einige schon genau diese Kombi, alles dicht


----------



## ebastler (30. November 2016)

Danke für die Info! Die Pumpe wurde mir empfohlen, aber der Borsilikatglas AGB reizt mich einfach mehr als der Plexi Eisbecher den Alphacool dafür gedacht hat.

Super zu wissen.


----------



## v3nom (30. November 2016)

Habe gestern meine VPP755 + 250er AGB erhalten. Dazu hätte ich drei Fragen:

- Kann ein Shoggy eine D5+250er AGB halten oder ist das "sinnfrei"? Besser direkt mit dem Gehäuse verschrauben?
- AGB ist der Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal welchen ich gestern mal mit der Pumpe verheiratet habe. Die Befestigungsschienen für die Gehäuseseite sind aber nach dem Zusammenbau des AGBs etwas locker. Ist das so ok? Hatte beim auspacken den Eindruck, dass diese viel fester waren. Deckel und Boden vom AGB sind schon handfest gedreht worden und trotzdem haben die Befestigungsschienen Spiel...
- Bringt der Shoppy etwas wenn dieser unter D5 und AGB sitzt und ich aber am Deckel die Befestigungsschienen nutze um dem ganzen am höchsten Punkt Stabilität zu geben? Bzgl Vibrationen und Gewicht auf dem Shoggy.


----------



## the_leon (30. November 2016)

Ne, der Eisbecher hat Spiel, das ist normal.

Ein Shoggy dürfte bei herunter geregelter Eispumpe relativ wenig bringen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. November 2016)

@v3nom
Wir haben lange überlegt ob wir eine kleine Nut machen, damit man den Eisbecher nicht mehr drehen kann oder ob wir eben etwas Spiel lassen. Wir haben uns für Letzteres entscheiden, denn dann kann man bei der Verlegung von Hardtubes ein klein wenig Spiel hat falls man nicht auf den Millimeter genau gearbeitet hat. 
Ein Shoggy ist super, aber solange du die Pumpe nicht auf Stufe 4 oder 5 laufen lassen willst - was in der Regel unnötig ist - dann braucht man eigentlich keinen Shoggy.


----------



## KillercornyX (30. November 2016)

Ich finds besser dass er drehbar ist. So kann ich den Hauptzylinder drehen um z.b. den Deckel oder Boden abzuschrauben wenn noch ein Schlauch angeschlossen ist.


----------



## v3nom (30. November 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @v3nom
> Wir haben lange überlegt ob wir eine kleine Nut machen, damit man den Eisbecher nicht mehr drehen kann oder ob wir eben etwas Spiel lassen. Wir haben uns für Letzteres entscheiden, denn dann kann man bei der Verlegung von Hardtubes ein klein wenig Spiel hat falls man nicht auf den Millimeter genau gearbeitet hat.
> Ein Shoggy ist super, aber solange du die Pumpe nicht auf Stufe 4 oder 5 laufen lassen willst - was in der Regel unnötig ist - dann braucht man eigentlich keinen Shoggy.



Danke! Und ein Shoggy kann das Gewicht von Pumpe/AGB tragen? Ist das auch stabil genug oder birgt es die Gefahr zu kippen, wenn das Gehäuse transportiert wird o.ä.?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. Dezember 2016)

Naja, auf einem Shoggy ist ein hoher AGB wie der Eisbecher natürlich schon sehr wackelig. Ich hab es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert und ich kenne nicht mal jemanden der einen Eisbecher auf ein Shoggy gepackt hat. Transportieren würde ich das dann aber definitiv nicht mehr. Und Hardtubes würde ich auch nicht verwenden wenn man ein Shoggy hat (egal was da drauf steht). Es ist eben nur ein Schwamm, da wackelt alles darauf


----------



## v3nom (1. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Naja, auf einem Shoggy ist ein hoher AGB wie der Eisbecher natürlich schon sehr wackelig. Ich hab es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert und ich kenne nicht mal jemanden der einen Eisbecher auf ein Shoggy gepackt hat. Transportieren würde ich das dann aber definitiv nicht mehr. Und Hardtubes würde ich auch nicht verwenden wenn man ein Shoggy hat (egal was da drauf steht). Es ist eben nur ein Schwamm, da wackelt alles darauf



Ok, danke. Dann wird es eine Kombination aus Shoggy und Befestigung and der Gehäusewand. 
Wenn der Shoggy zu weich/unsicher ist dann nur an der Gehäusewand.


----------



## Ozryel (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab meine D5 mit 250er Eisbecher auch am Gehäuse befestigt und damit keine Probleme.
Sie steht relativ hoch und trotzdem höre ich nichts davon. Mit Vibrationen habe ich keine Probleme.
Ob ein Shoggy da überhaupt viel bringt halte ich sowieso für fraglich


----------



## sh4sta (2. Dezember 2016)

Hat zwar jetzt nichts direkt mit Alphacool zutun, aber ist bei euch der Aquatuning Adventskalender auch so krass gezoomt, dass man die 2 gar nicht sieht?


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Dezember 2016)

@ sh4sta
Das war ein Fehler auf unserer Seite, der ist aber behoben  Falls das noch so verzerrt bei dir angezeigt wird, bitte mal den Chache löschen.


----------



## KillercornyX (2. Dezember 2016)

@Eddy@Aquatuning

Aktuell lassen sich die AGBs des Gewinnspiels nicht öffnen


----------



## sh4sta (2. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ sh4sta
> Das war ein Fehler auf unserer Seite, der ist aber behoben  Falls das noch so verzerrt bei dir angezeigt wird, bitte mal den Chache löschen.



Japp funzt wieder. Schnell wie immer, nice nice 

greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Dezember 2016)

@KillercornyX
Jup... Verlinkungsfehler, der wird aber erst durch eine automatische Sync heute Nacht behoben.


----------



## mad-onion (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, mich interessiert brennend die Frage, wie das mit der Entlüftungsöffnung an meinem 420er Alphacool Monsta Radiator funktionieren soll.
Ich weiß, dass es Aufsätze zum entlüften gibt, klar.. aber je nach Einbauposition kann da wohl keine Luft entweichen, da diese ja bekanntlich oben ist. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die nur dann ihren vorgegebenen Zweck erfüllt, wenn der Radi aufrecht steht, also mit den Anschlüssen unten? Das würde ja in den wenigsten Gehäusen überhaupt machbar sein. Ich habe schon ein riesiges Core X9, aber selbst darin geht die Position nicht..?!


----------



## Ozryel (4. Dezember 2016)

Der hat insgesamt 7 Anschlüsse
Es ist immer einer oben


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Dezember 2016)

Richtig, an der Vorkammer ohne Anschlüsse ist ein einzelner Anschluss zum entlüften


----------



## v3nom (5. Dezember 2016)

Gestern die VPP755 in Betrieb genommen. Sehr feines Teil


----------



## mad-onion (5. Dezember 2016)

Na dann ist ja gut, dann nehme ich den als Ausgang für den Ablasshahn und entlüfte vorn..


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Dezember 2016)

Kommt die gpx pro auch noch für die 1070 ftw?


----------



## the_leon (9. Dezember 2016)

Karte einschicken, 20€ bezahlen und GPX Pro bekommen.

Oder warten bis es wer anders macht


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Dezember 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Kommt die gpx pro auch noch für die 1070 ftw?



http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15585

EK-FC1080 GTX FTW - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Dezember 2016)

Jo habe aber schon ne Eisbär und wollte da die gpx pro mit einbinden


----------



## Schmenki (10. Dezember 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Jo habe aber schon ne Eisbär und wollte da die gpx pro mit einbinden


Gute Entscheidung 
Habe ich auch im Einsatz.


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Dezember 2016)

Auf einer Referenz?


----------



## Schmenki (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe leider eine 1080 aber referenzlayout ja


----------



## v3nom (11. Dezember 2016)

@*Eddy@Aquatuning*: Meine VPP-755 gibt kein Drehzahlsignal. Ticket ist schon offen bei euch, aber da es bestimmt keinen Ersatz in naher Zukunft gibt bin ich mal auf Lösungsideen gespannt.


----------



## DrDave (11. Dezember 2016)

Muss die Eisbaer eigentlich auch mal gereinigt bzw. gewartet werden? Wenn ja, wann und wie?


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Nein muss sie eigentlich nicht. Sollte der Wasserpegel mal zu tief sein, einfach nachfüllen per Fillport


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nein muss sie eigentlich nicht. Sollte der Wasserpegel mal zu tief sein, einfach nachfüllen per Fillport


Also wenn was fehlen sollte, bzw. erweitert werden soll mit dest. Wasser nachfüllen. 
Ist die vorgefüllte Flüssigkeit auch nur dest. Wasser oder sind da auch noch Zusätze drin?


----------



## Rarek (12. Dezember 2016)

soweit ich weiß ist da sogar weniger Wasser drinne als du magst 

ich meine gelesen zu haben von eddy, dass da eine Kühlflüssigkeit drinne sei, die wohl ein besserer Wärmeträger ist (oder so)


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2016)

Bei dem Erweiterungskit Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool ist ja auch nur Osmose Wasser drin, deshalb die Frage, was sonst drinnen ist.


----------



## the_leon (12. Dezember 2016)

Das zeug was da drin is stinkt schon leicht, das ist ned nur Wasser


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Eddy hat hier  mal gepostet was da genau drin ist, ich GLAUBE es war das Aquatuning AT-Protect clear. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, deshalb nochmal Thread durchwühlen


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Eddy hat hier  mal gepostet was da genau drin ist, ich GLAUBE es war das Aquatuning AT-Protect clear. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, deshalb nochmal Thread durchwühlen





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das Wasser in der Eisbaer ist ein Gemisch aus Clear Water und 15% Tec-Protect-Ultra Valvoline SuperCoolant


Am PC lässt sich doch besser suchen als in Tapatalk. Danke dir.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Ok ich lag zwar total daneben, aber immerhin gibt es eine Aussagen dazu. Naja, die Wörter protect und clear waren immerhin dabei


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Dezember 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> @*Eddy@Aquatuning*: Meine VPP-755 gibt kein Drehzahlsignal. Ticket ist schon offen bei euch, aber da es bestimmt keinen Ersatz in naher Zukunft gibt bin ich mal auf Lösungsideen gespannt.



Die VPP755 Pumpen sind im Zulauf  Das dauert nicht mehr lange bis die da sind. Ansonsten kann man ja defekte Artikel einfach zurück geben


----------



## v3nom (13. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die VPP755 Pumpen sind im Zulauf  Das dauert nicht mehr lange bis die da sind. Ansonsten kann man ja defekte Artikel einfach zurück geben



Ok, sehr gut. Umtauschen werde ich wohl aber erst wenn es dann 755er Ersatz wirklich gibt, sonst stehe ich ohne Pumpe da.


----------



## ebastler (13. Dezember 2016)

Die neuen 755er haben das Problem nicht mehr?


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Dezember 2016)

Bei seiner fehlt schlicht und ergreifend das Tacho-Signal - das sollte nicht so sein^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Dezember 2016)

Richtig, ein Tachosignal sollten die definitv haben, ansonsten ist was defekt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Dezember 2016)

Review Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU Waterblock


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Dezember 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Review Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU Waterblock



Der Test wird wiederholt, weil Thermalbench einen massiven Fehler beim Zusammenbau des Kühlers gemacht hat  Er hat innen einen O-Ring nicht richtig eingesetzt, daher fließt nur ein Teil des Wassers tatsächlich über die Kühlfinnen und die Leistung sackt massiv ab. Es wiederspricht ja auch ansonsten jedem anderen Test


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Dezember 2016)

Ein paar Impressionen aus unserem neuen Lager, da gibts natürlich auch eine menge Alphacool Zeug.  150 Tonnen nur Wasserkühlungs Kram  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (14. Dezember 2016)

kann ich mal vorbeikommen? 
würde gerne mal son Regal erklimmen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Dezember 2016)

Ha ha.... glaub mir, es reicht auf dem Stapler mal durch die Regale mit zu fahren. Das ist schon ein Erlebnis. Sammeln von Ware funktioniert ganz einfach. Man klickt auf einem Tablet nur noch auf den Artikel und der Stapler fährt "vollautomatisch" zum Artikel. Man mus nur noch Gas geben, die Höhe die Strecke, macht das gute Stück ganz alleine. Es läuft aktuell nur leider noch nicht optimal, da sich auch unsere Mitarbeiter noch besser auf das neue System einspielen müssen. Aber wenn das mal rund läuft, können wir mehr als doppelt so viele Bestellungen wie bisher abarbeiten. 
Wir brauchen für das Sammeln dan auch nur noch einen Mitarbeiter  Aber keine Angst, entlassen wurde niemand, die Anderen werden in der Montage und andere Stellen eingesetzt, wir stellen sogar noch für das Lager ein  Vorteil, die Leute müssen körperlich viel weniger arbeiten und in der Halle ist es auch endlich nicht mehr kalt im Winter


----------



## Rarek (14. Dezember 2016)

man kann beim Stapler mitfahren? der sieht so vollautonom aus...


----------



## Thermal_Bench (14. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Der Test wird wiederholt, weil Thermalbench einen massiven Fehler beim Zusammenbau des Kühlers gemacht hat  Er hat innen einen O-Ring nicht richtig eingesetzt, daher fließt nur ein Teil des Wassers tatsächlich über die Kühlfinnen und die Leistung sackt massiv ab. Es wiederspricht ja auch ansonsten jedem anderen Test



Hi Eddy, perhaps my emails may have been misunderstood but I never open a block before any testing so that had no impact on my thermal test results unless the block arrived incorrectly assembled from Alphacool. As you know, the only reason I am re-testing using another sample is because of the error in the installation manual provided for LGA 2011(-3) CPUs you told me about and this means that everyone else who tested on these CPUs should also re-test as well if they followed the manual as I did.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen aus unserem neuen Lager, da gibts natürlich auch eine menge Alphacool Zeug.  150 Tonnen nur Wasserkühlungs Kram



So ein Lager könnten wir mal für Kühler-, Mainboards- und Gehäuse-Testmuster gebrauchen 




Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Der Test wird wiederholt, weil Thermalbench einen massiven Fehler beim Zusammenbau des Kühlers gemacht hat  Er hat innen einen O-Ring nicht richtig eingesetzt, daher fließt nur ein Teil des Wassers tatsächlich über die Kühlfinnen und die Leistung sackt massiv ab. Es wiederspricht ja auch ansonsten jedem anderen Test





Thermal_Bench schrieb:


> Hi Eddy, perhaps my emails may have been misunderstood but I never open a block before any testing so that had no impact on my thermal test results unless the block arrived incorrectly assembled from Alphacool. As you know, the only reason I am re-testing using another sample is because of the error in the installation manual provided for LGA 2011(-3) CPUs you told me about and this means that everyone else who tested on these CPUs should also re-test as well if they followed the manual as I did.



Remark from another tester:
I did mount the Eisblock XPX (and the Eisbaer before) like shown in the manual as well and I did not find a negative impact on cooling performance. However PCGH-Tests are done at a lower, silent-compatible flowrate (143 l/h for the Eisblock) and Alphacool's new design might scale worse with the thermalbench flowrate than other coolers. For example the XSPC Raystorm Pro, which puts some emphasis on low flow restriction, did finish behind Kryos Next, Heatkiller IV and Anfi-Tec drei in my tests.


----------



## Thermal_Bench (14. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> So ein Lager könnten wir mal für Kühler-, Mainboards- und Gehäuse-Testmuster gebrauchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Torsten, I agree with you. I also believe that the Eisblock XPX is going to do better relatively at lower flow rates (lower pump noise generally). I completely understand that different people have different preferences, especially Europeans vs North Americans  

Sorry for the use of English language, I tried Google Translate and it did a bad job converting my words to German.


----------



## Rarek (14. Dezember 2016)

Thermal_Bench schrieb:


> [...]
> Sorry for the use of English language, I tried Google Translate and it did a bad job converting my words to German.



i think the most people here can at least read englisch, so that shouldn't be a problem ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

Thermal_Bench schrieb:


> Hi Eddy, perhaps my emails may have been misunderstood but I never open a block before any testing so that had no impact on my thermal test results unless the block arrived incorrectly assembled from Alphacool. As you know, the only reason I am re-testing using another sample is because of the error in the installation manual provided for LGA 2011(-3) CPUs you told me about and this means that everyone else who tested on these CPUs should also re-test as well if they followed the manual as I did.



Hi Varun,

that was a missunderstanding, but it makes no different. The O-ring inside is installed incorrectly. We can see that very easy on your pics in the review.


----------



## IssaP (15. Dezember 2016)

Aber er schreibt ja, dass er den Block erst nach dem Leistungstest auseinandergebaut hat. Das heißt die Bilder wo man die O-Ringe sieht, sind erst nach seinem Test entstanden.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Dezember 2016)

Naja der kann ja auch ab Werk falsch eingesetzt sein. Ist ja nicht das erste mal das ein O-Ring nicht richtig sitzt - auf alle Hersteller bezogen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

Das hatte ich bei der Kommunikation tatsächlich mißverstanden, dennoch war der O-Ring unmöglich auf der richtigen Position. Mal unabhängig davon ob der schon falsch bei ihm ankam. Die Ergebnisse sind definitiv falsch was auch anderer Tests deutlich belegen. Schade war, dass er trotz des Wissenen, dass seine Ergebnisse von anderen Bekannten so erheblich abweichen, sich nicht vorher mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt hat um einen etwaigen Fehler zu finden. aber das habe ich ihm auch vorhin geschrieben. Ein neuer Kühler ist ja schon auf dem Weg von ihm. Damit keiner vorwefen kann, das wäre ein Golden Sample, kommt das Model direkt von PerformancePC in den USA zu ihm. Also ein ganz normaler Kühler aus dem Regal


----------



## Thermal_Bench (15. Dezember 2016)

Ah, I see the confusion. I double checked my records and that picture was taken after I had removed the jetplate to measure it's thickness, the internal O-ring was installed correctly by the factory when I first saw it after opening so I want to confirm it had nothing to do with the thermal results I got. Either way I am in the process of testing another block now on the i7 5960x which should leave no questions.

@Eddy: Come on man, I just told you over email that I had emailed before publishing you and only found out later that your email server was down due to the Aquatuning move to another location. Not sure why you are saying all this in public


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

Thermal_Bench schrieb:


> @Eddy: Come on man, I just told you over email that I had emailed before publishing you and only found out later that your email server was down due to the Aquatuning move to another location. Not sure why you are saying all this in public



Like i said in the last mail... never get that mail  But maybe the mail got lost with the moving, don`t know. Stupid sitation, but we will wait for the next results. But the O-Ring was wrong, we can see that on the pic with the Imprint of the cooler. You get only that "round" imprint if the o-ring is not on the right position  I know, you think its about the screw nuts, but they are not the main problem.
Well... let us wait for your next test


----------



## Thermal_Bench (15. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Like i said in the last mail... never get that mail  But maybe the mail got lost with the moving, don`t know. Stupid sitation, but we will wait for the next results. But the O-Ring was wrong, we can see that on the pic with the Imprint of the cooler. You get only that "round" imprint if the o-ring is not on the right position  I know, you think its about the screw nuts, but they are not the main problem.
> *Well... let us wait for your next test*



Yes, we can both agree on this 

Sorry to everyone else for having hijacked this thread.


----------



## Rarek (15. Dezember 2016)

why hijacked ? it's all still on topic... in a way


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Dezember 2016)

Rarek schrieb:


> i think the most people here can at least read englisch, so that shouldn't be a problem ^^



Technically the forum rules insist on German, but I guess all participants prefer English to Google translate 




Thermal_Bench schrieb:


> Yes, we can both agree on this
> 
> Sorry to everyone else for having hijacked this thread.



Topic of this thread is everything Alphacool. So if any one hijacked it, then it was that guy posting pictures of Aquatuning infrastructure, but not you


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

@ PCGH_Torsten
Maybe PCGH should make an english website too  Make it like a few other websites..... one content for all countrys. You have only to translate the content  And thats not a big problem.


----------



## LStar (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann ich die Eisbaer Solo über dieses 7V Adapterkabel direkt an das Netzteil anschließen um so die Pumpe innerhalb der Spezifiktionen zu betreiben? Möchte ungern im Falle aller Fälle eine Garantieabweisung bekommen  An das 5V Kabel würde ich dann direkt noch einen Gehäuselüfter mit anschließen.

Amazon Link


Btw: Hat schon jemand seine Bestellung (Aquatuning) von letzter Woche erhalten?


----------



## leon676 (15. Dezember 2016)

Das die Pakete gerade so lange brauchen liegt nicht an Aquatuning, sondern wohl eher an einer massiven Überlastung der Post. Das hast du im Moment mit eigentlich allen Paketen, da die Last vor Weihnachten in den letzten Jahren schon nie zu stemmen war und von Jahr zu Jahr deutlich mehr Pakete vor Weihnachten dazu kommen.
(mein Onkel arbeit bei der Post...)


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Dezember 2016)

Oder an beidem, weil aquatuning gerade ja den große Umzug stemmt


----------



## leon676 (15. Dezember 2016)

Also jedenfalls gepackt wurde mein Paket Freitag eigentlich direkt bei Zahlungseingang, von daher das ging eigentlich schnell^^
Und ich hatte Anfang der Woche auch schon nen Paket losgeschickt und das ist soweit ich das im Sendeverlauf sehe glaub ich immer noch bei der Post vor Ort^^


----------



## LStar (15. Dezember 2016)

Also bei mir steht seit dem 8.12 "Wird gepackt". Also ging wohl noch nicht auf Reise 
Aber das die Post aktuell überlastet ist kann schon sein, jedoch kommen meine Amazon Pakete alle pünktlich ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2016)

Bezüglich der Versandverzögerungen.

Es gibt ja auch auf unserer Webseite eien fetten Hinweis, dass wir aktuell umziehen und es daher zu einigen Verzögerungen kommen kann. Tatsache ist, dass wir trotz guter Vorrausplanung leider einige Schwierigkeiten mit dem neuen Lagersystem haben. Das Sammeln von Bestellungen erfolgt noch lange nicht so zügig wie geplant, daher sind viele Pakete noch nicht raus gegangen. Das liegt aktuell nicht an DHL sonder tatsächlich an uns. Aber wir gehen davon aus, die Masse der Bestellungen bis Montag versendet zu haben. Aktuell fahren wir extra ein 3 Schichtsystem um das Liegengebliebene aufzuholen, wir werden auch das gesamte Wochenende durcharbeiten um zeitlich wieder auf ein normales Level zu kommen.


----------



## Thor76 (16. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Hier mal die kommenden Eislichter als finales Produkt
> 
> Maße: 3x 30cm
> Rahmen: Aluminium
> ...



Gibt es für die schon einen Termin? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach etwas Beleuchtung für den PC.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2016)

@Thor76
Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Es ist tatsächlich davon abhängig wie ich es zeitlich mit meinem Team schaffe alles für den Launch vorzubereiten. Auf Lager sind sie aber schon  In den nächsten 4 Wochen spätestens. Ich hoffe noch in diesem Jahr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Torsten
> Maybe PCGH should make an english website too  Make it like a few other websites..... one content for all countrys. You have only to translate the content  And thats not a big problem.



My words, but I am not the one to decide such things. PCGH.com was once a reality, but closed down long before I joined the team. Seems that it is not easy (or at least not cheap) to find competent translators who do understand hardware articles well enough and the same applies for companys that would be interested to place ads on yet another english speaking website. I still hope that Computec will make a second attempt, after all I spent less than 20 percent of my time with the actual writing so my test results could reach a much broader audience with rather little work invested into a second write up. But I do not know when this will happen. Funny enough the Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition is selling rather well all over Europe to people who have not the slightest idea what "PCGH" is.


----------



## Thermal_Bench (19. Dezember 2016)

For those interested, the second Eisblock XPX sample has been tested and it performs MUCH better so my review and score has been updated. It also showed some other issues with the block too, including how hard it is for the average customer to replace the top cover and LED plastic insert (to change the color).


----------



## KillercornyX (20. Dezember 2016)

Mal so in die Runde gefragt: Hat jemand von den hier anwesenden schon etwas gewonnen beim AT-Adventskalender?


----------



## sh4sta (20. Dezember 2016)

Noe, aber ist die Auslosung nicht auch erst nach Weihnachten(wie bei den meisten anderen)?

greetz


----------



## KillercornyX (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich nahm an das tagesaktuell, bzw. den Tag danach ausgelost wird.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (20. Dezember 2016)

Wird alles im Januar erledigt.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Dezember 2016)

Ganz vergessen gestern zu öffnen, aber war eh "nur" das Phobya Case drin....so interessant es für Wakü ist, die Phobya Gehäuse sind echt nicht die schönsten^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2016)

Deswegen sollen die ja weg.... oh.. hab ich das jetzt laut gesagt? ... lach.....

Hier mal ein Bild der Rendermaschine meiner Frau hier auf Arbeit:

Hardware:
CPU: i7 5820
Ram: 64GB
Grafikkarten: Titan
                              GTX 780Ti
                              K5200


Genutzte Programme: Inventor 2017 + 3DS Max
Aufgaben: Erstellen von 3D Samples, 3D Grafiken für die Anleitungen, 3D Videos (kommen nächstes Jahr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2016)

Plant ihr neue Gehäuse? Oder ist das erstmal kein Thema?

In dem rechner habt ihr aber kürzlich aufgerüstet, was? XPX und VPP775


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Dezember 2016)

Der Rechner war vorher in einem OWL Gehäuse, aber das hat nicht unter den Tisch gepasst  Außerdem sieht das be quiet einfach schicker aus  Gehäuse sind vorerst kein Thema. Es gibt ja genügend Gehäuse auf dem Markt und wir haben unseren Fokus einfach auf Wasserkühlungen, AIOs und Moddingbedarf. Ich denke, da haben wir genug zu tun  Was aber nicht heißen soll, das das nie wieder ein Thema sein wird.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. Dezember 2016)

Wichtige Info an alle VPP 755 Besitzer:

Das Entfernen des Impeller von der Keramikachse, führt zu einer Überdehnung des oberen Keramik-Spannrings und somit zu dessen Zerstörung!
Die Garantie der Pumpe erlischt nach dem Entfernen!
Wird die Pumpe wieder zusammengesetzt und in Betrieb genommen, löst sich der Spannring, was nicht als Reklamationsgrund anerkannt wird…


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2016)

Bei Alphacool steht die Zeit nicht still. Hier mal der Entwurf für den kommenden neuen GPU Kühler von Alphacool. Das ist aber noch Alphastadium wobei die Optik ansich qasi 90% fix ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Dezember 2016)

Sieht super aus. [emoji106] 
Wird es die auch wieder für die ganzen Costomdesigns geben?
Der ist ja ein bisschen Aufwendiger.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2016)

Vorerst wird es den Kühler nur für High End Modelle geben. Welche Designs abgedeckt werden, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das wird sich dann noch zeigen.


----------



## SpatteL (28. Dezember 2016)

Doch wieder zurück zu "richtigen" FullCover-Kühlern, gefällt mir.


----------



## chaotium (28. Dezember 2016)

Eddy, jetzt geht ihr endlich den richtigen Weg. Kannste ruhig auch deinen Entwickler sagen ^^
Und dann wird dass ganze PCB abgedeckt, sogar mit SLI Abdeckung. 
Echt genial, wenns die auch dann in Kupfer gibt, muss ich schon echt überlegen . xD
Oder in Farbe zumindest.

So Semi Fullcoverblöcke wie ihr Sie jetzt habt, sind einfach komisch, vor allem beim Design


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2016)

@ SpatteL
Kein "zurück", die GPX und die GPX-Pro Reihe bleibt vorhanden. Das wird nur eine zusätzliche Reihe um eben ein breiteres Publikum abzudecke.  

@xtrame90
Geschmackssache, es gibt sehr viele die mögen das Design der GPX Kühler  Lackiert finde ich sie auch ziemlich stark  Aber auch ich habe das ganze letzte Jahr immer wieder gesagt, wir brauchen einen Design Kühler. Über Monate haben wir Ideen ausgetauscht, diverse Diskussionen gehabt dann viel schon mitte des Jahres die Entscheidung. Es wird ein Design Kühler geben. Dann war die Frage, wie soll das Design aussehen und ich denke man kann direkt sagen, das sieht sau stark aus


----------



## chaotium (28. Dezember 2016)

Ihr habt, falls der so kommt, mein Interesse damit geweckt, wie ich oben schon sagte. Es verdeckt das meistens hässliche schwarze PBC und die SLI Stecker.
Wenns die dann in Farbe geben würde oder Nickel oder Kupfer bin ich schon gewollt, den zu holen.

Ist das graue in dem Bild Plexiglas oder undurchsichtig? Bei Plexi könnte man noch nen RGB reinpacken und beleuchten.
Ja der Kühler bietet Menge möglichkeiten


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (28. Dezember 2016)

Welches Graue? Das Mittig auf dem Plexi ist natürlich Plexi. Das am Rand wird Alu. Das mit dem Verdecken des PCBs ist ein Anliegen von eigentlich allen Alphacool Mitarbeitern. Alle haben die Nase voll immer die PCBs zu sehen. 

Was die Beleuchtugn betrifft..... abwarten  Da stehen aktuell einige Ideen im Raum


----------



## chaotium (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann bin ich doch nicht der einzigste mit dem sichtbaren PCB 

Lasst euch ruhig zeit, ich überspringe Pascal eh ^^


----------



## JPio (28. Dezember 2016)

Jepp, seh ich genauso. 
Gut Ding will Weile haben...   

Sieht so schon recht vielversprechend aus.
Interesse ist schon mal geweckt. Werd ich mal im Auge behalten...


----------



## KillercornyX (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich brauch zwar in naher Zukunft keinen GPU Kühler, aber das neue Design gefällt mir viel besser als die "alten" GPX Kühler.! 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Dezember 2016)

Die GPX Kühler werden aber nicht verschwinden. In Zukunft werden wir wie immer mit den normalen GPX Kühler quasi alles abdecken, auch kleine Karten. Die GPX-Pro wird es ab der oberen Mittelklasse geben und der GPX Eisblock (Name ist noch nicht fix) für High End Karten. Dort aber auch eigentlich alle Custom Designs


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. Dezember 2016)

Also mir gefällt die normale GPX und wenn man ehrlich ist von dem tollen Design eines Fullcovers sieht man im eingebauten Zustand sowieso nichts, da ist die Backplate ehr Interessant. Meine Meinung.
Und ohne die GPX hätte ich meine RX 480 Red Devil auch wieder mit GPU only Lösung versehen müsst.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich mag das Rillendesign der GPX nicht, aber es gibt sicher tausende die es mögen und das Neue, oder Watercool oder EK oder oder oder hässlich finden. Bin eigentlich ganz froh, das Alphacool da optisch aus der Reihe tanz mit der GPX. Die anderen ähneln sich ja doch recht stark. Die kleinen Kühler von aquacomputer finde ich z.b. total hässlich, aber die aktive Backplate hat einfach Style 

Dir Entwurf vom Eisblock (oder wie auch immer am Ende), gefällt mir sehr. Har was von Watercool, wirkt due SLI Abdeckung etc, aber einfach sehr harmonisch und nicht so aufgesetzt


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. Dezember 2016)

Habe gerade gesehen, das für die RX 480 die M03 und M04 Kühler verfügbat sind. Ist da einer von für die RX 480 Red Devil?


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Dezember 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich mag das Rillendesign der GPX nicht, aber es gibt sicher tausende die es mögen und das Neue, oder Watercool oder EK oder oder oder hässlich finden. Bin eigentlich ganz froh, das Alphacool da optisch aus der Reihe tanz mit der GPX. Die anderen ähneln sich ja doch recht stark. Die kleinen Kühler von aquacomputer finde ich z.b. total hässlich, aber die aktive Backplate hat einfach Style
> 
> Dir Entwurf vom Eisblock (oder wie auch immer am Ende), gefällt mir sehr. Har was von Watercool, wirkt due SLI Abdeckung etc, aber einfach sehr harmonisch und nicht so aufgesetzt



Hat neben den Kühlern von Watercool auch eine Ähnlichkeit zu techn:

TechN: PC Wasserkuhllosung

Anstatt mit einer Aluminium- oder Edelstahlplatte/Vekleidung (Watercool) das PCB verstecken zu wollen, warte ich weiterhin auf so eine Lösung. Egal von welchem Hersteller das am Ende kommen wird:

http://aquacomputer.com/tl_files/aquacomputer/news_image/kryographics_r9_nano.jpg

Das gab es jüngster Zeit von unterschiedlichen Herstellern nur für die R9 Nano und die 480.


----------



## Bariphone (30. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja echt po**o ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (31. Dezember 2016)

Also erstmal sehen die neuen Kühler echt top aus!
Aber was macht ihr mit euren PETG Tubes? Ich hatte aufgrund der schlechten lieferverhältnisse zu Tubes von Monsoon gegriffen und muss sagen zum Glück! Die Tubes waren billiger und deutlich besser zu verarbeiten. 
Während  ich bei den Eisrohren ständig Probleme mit kleinen Bläschen im Material hatte und das Material sich auch insgesamt nur schlecht biegen lies (etliche Matrial Verschiebungen usw.) ging das alles bei Monsoon ausgezeichnet. Warum ist das so? Hatte ich einfach ein schlechte Lieferung, ist es vlt sogar gewollt oder besteht bei dem Material einfach Nachbesserungs bedarf eurerseits? 
Außerdem wurde der Bending Schlauch mit einem deutlichem Unterschied im Durchmesser im Gegensatz zu dem ersten bei euch gekauften geliefert. Der erste ging leider garnicht in die Monsoon Rohre und der zweite war fast etwas dünn. Ist das normal, dass da so große Unterschiede herschen, oder werden die je nach bestellten Rohren einfach in unterschiedlichen Fassungen geliefert?
LG.


----------



## the_leon (31. Dezember 2016)

Die Monsoon haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, (9,6mm) da Monsoon nicht metrisch arbeitet, sondern mit Zoll


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

leon676 schrieb:


> Also erstmal sehen die neuen Kühler echt top aus!
> Aber was macht ihr mit euren PETG Tubes? Ich hatte aufgrund der schlechten lieferverhältnisse zu Tubes von Monsoon gegriffen und muss sagen zum Glück! Die Tubes waren billiger und deutlich besser zu verarbeiten.
> Während  ich bei den Eisrohren ständig Probleme mit kleinen Bläschen im Material hatte und das Material sich auch insgesamt nur schlecht biegen lies (etliche Matrial Verschiebungen usw.) ging das alles bei Monsoon ausgezeichnet. Warum ist das so? Hatte ich einfach ein schlechte Lieferung, ist es vlt sogar gewollt oder besteht bei dem Material einfach Nachbesserungs bedarf eurerseits?



Weil PETG leichter zu verarbeiten ist als Acryl. Lag also schlichtweg an dir


----------



## leon676 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte von beiden Hersteller PETG Rohre.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2016)

Ach ok, dachte die Eisrohre sind immer Acryl


----------



## leon676 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ne sonst wäre es ja verständlich gewesen. 
Deswegen hat mich das ganze ja so gewundert, weil die Unterschiede waren echt gigantisch und das hab ich auch bei anderen hier im Forum schon gehört


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2017)

Könnt ihr mir einen Röhren AGB mit integrierter Pumpe empfehlen?


----------



## Rarek (2. Januar 2017)

wie stellst du dir das integriert vor?
mir fällt da bei Pumpe mit AGB grad nur diese hier ein:
Innovatek Eheim PCPS 1104 12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder diese Alphacool AGB-Eheim 600 Station II 230V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder ginge auch beides einzeln, wobei mittels adapter beides verbunden ist
ala. Eisbecher + Eisdecke + Pumpe -> Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | Eisbecher | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Januar 2017)

Ja genau, sowas wie mit dem Eisbecher, thx


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Januar 2017)

Oder sowas mit einer DDC 310
Aquacomputer aqualis DDC 150 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis System | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Röhren AGB mit integrierter Pumpe empfehlen?



http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...Ausgleichsbehälter/"HEATKILLER® Tube für DDC"

--> Laing DDC nicht mehr sichtbar, oder

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat.../Ausgleichsbehälter/"HEATKILLER® Tube für D5"


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Januar 2017)

Den Heatkiller Tube DDC kann ich auch empfehlen! Ein grundsolider Echtglas-AB im zeitlosen Design und vor allem durchdacht aufgebaut und sauber verarbeitet. Gar kein Vergleich zu irgendwelchen Billig-ABs mit Kunststoffröhren.


----------



## chaotium (2. Januar 2017)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Den Heatkiller Tube DDC kann ich auch empfehlen! Ein grundsolider Echtglas-AB im zeitlosen Design und vor allem durchdacht aufgebaut und sauber verarbeitet. Gar kein Vergleich zu irgendwelchen Billig-ABs mit Kunststoffröhren.



Wenn Du mal einen ABG mit Glas hast, dann willste keinen Plastik AGB mehr   Ich selbst habe den Aqualis ^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Januar 2017)

So, letzte riesen Antwort bevor es morgen auf die CES geht.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, das für die RX 480 die M03 und M04 Kühler verfügbat sind. Ist da einer von für die RX 480 Red Devil?



Einfach mal den Konfigurator bemühen, nichts anderes würde ich auch tun: HWConfig - German



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Anstatt mit einer Aluminium- oder Edelstahlplatte/Vekleidung (Watercool) das PCB verstecken zu wollen, warte ich weiterhin auf so eine Lösung. Egal von welchem Hersteller das am Ende kommen wird:
> http://aquacomputer.com/tl_files/aquacomputer/news_image/kryographics_r9_nano.jpg
> Das gab es jüngster Zeit von unterschiedlichen Herstellern nur für die R9 Nano und die 480.



Was aber auch nur daran liegt, dass das PCB es her gibt. In der Regel kannst du einen Kühler nicht so kontruieren. Das scheitert schon an hoch stehenden Kondensatoren. 

@ leon676
Von welchen Eisrohren redest du? Acryl oder PETG? PETG lässt sich genauso biegen wie Monsoon, Acryl ist härter und unempfindlicher, muss aber gleichmäßiger und höher erhitzt werden. Was die Anschlüsse betrifft, Monsoon verwendet kein metrisches System, sondern die gehen nach Inch/Zoll. Das ist grundlegend nie wirklich kompatibel zu Alphacool Produkten, weil Alphacool metrisch misst 

@all
ich werde dann erstmal für 1 1/2 Wochen nciht mehr hier sein und mein neuer Arbeitssklave Matthias hat erstmal bis zum 16.01 Urlaub, weil er auch erstmal mit der ganzen Familie umziehen muss und das Haus noch ein bisschen renovieren möchte.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Januar 2017)

Ok der Configurator kennt den Kühler nicht.
Ich frage Mal bei Alphacool direkt nach. Trotzdem danke und schönen Urlaub.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Januar 2017)

Also die watercool Teile gefallen mir doch schon. Vielleicht wird es so einer, oder dich ein für die Front, like Eisfach oder so.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Januar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Also die watercool Teile gefallen mir doch schon. Vielleicht wird es so einer, oder dich ein für die Front, like Eisfach oder so.



Wenn die Karte im Konfigurator nicht vorhanden ist, dann gibt es auch keinen Kühler für die Karte. Es werden nur Karten eingepflegt für die es auch Kühler gibt


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ... Was aber auch nur daran liegt, dass das PCB es her gibt. In der Regel kannst du einen Kühler nicht so kontruieren. Das scheitert schon an hoch stehenden Kondensatoren. ...



Selbst wenn der Kupferanteil aus Umsatz- und Gewinngründen so gering wie möglich gehalten werden soll, die Kondensatoren damit nicht verdeckt werden und darüber hinaus die zu kühlenden PCB-Komponenten auch noch breiter über die Karte verstreut sind als es die Regel ist, muss man eigentlich nur wollen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 9XX Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow Line EVGA GTX 980 TI Classified

Der neue Kühler soll preislich doch sowieso oberhalb der GPX-Reihe angesiedelt werden.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Januar 2017)

Der Anteil des Kupfers spielt beim Preis keine Rolle. Generell sind die gewählten Materialen nie der eigentliche Kostenfaktor sondern das Tooling und das Entwerfen des Kühlers. Ob der Kühler am Ende 20cm oder 30cm lang ist, spielt an Materialkosten keine relevante Rolle. 

Ich hatte deine Frage dann irgendwie falsch verstanden, ich dachte du meinst extrem flache Kühler. Der für die Nano ist flacher als fast alle anderen auf dem Markt, auch flacher als der von dir verlinkte Plexi Kühler wie man leicht am PCIe Stromanschluss sehen kann. 

Am Ende musst du das kaufen was dir gefällt, wir werden definitiv das PCB verstecken.


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte im Konfigurator nicht vorhanden ist, dann gibt es auch keinen Kühler für die Karte. Es werden nur Karten eingepflegt für die es auch Kühler gibt


Ne, es geht um einen AGB. Meinte nur, das ich mir entweder einen Eisfach AGB ober einen heatkiller Tube hole. 

Mfg


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2017)

ich denke er hat dich nur mit Pelle0095 verwechselt


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ne, es geht um einen AGB. Meinte nur, das ich mir entweder einen Eisfach AGB ober einen heatkiller Tube hole.
> 
> Mfg


Auf den Tube warte ich gerade, der hat es mir angetan. Mal schauen, bis wann Aquatuning da ein paar kriegt. Ist als Shop wohl auch echt unangenehm, wenn man von den Zulieferern keine vernünftigen Liefertermine genannt kriegt...


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2017)

AMD und NV sollte mal den ollen DVI wegwerfen, das Ding nervt so. Dann hätte man mal wieder ne Singel Slot karte


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> AMD und NV sollte mal den ollen DVI wegwerfen, das Ding nervt so. Dann hätte man mal wieder ne Singel Slot karte



huh?
XFX Radeon RX 460 Core, 4GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich weiß jetzt nicht was das problem ist...


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> huh?
> XFX Radeon RX 460 Core, 4GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ich weiß jetzt nicht was das problem ist...



Ja toll das ist eine low budget karte. Meinste ich wechsel von 980Ti auf ne 460er? 
Das ist wie wenn du zu nehm Porsche fahrer sagst, hey du fährst jetzt nen Trabi XD


----------



## Rarek (3. Januar 2017)

es ist eine singleslotkarte mit DVI, wodurch deine aussage, dass es mit DVI keine singleslot Karten gibt, wiederlegt ist, fertig

eine 980TI hat einfach nen so großen Luftkühler, weil sie ihn braucht, und da man den Platz hat, kann man auch gleich den DVI in die 2. Etage verlegen und noch mehr Anschlüsse anlöten


ich kenne nur sehr wenig Karten, welche auf Wasserkühlung designt werden... doof für die WK nutzer, aber Luft verkauft sich halt besser


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Januar 2017)

Das kann dir wenn du es eilig hast ja egal sein, da die Tubes beim Hersteller/Zulieferer Waterecool alle verfügbar sind ...


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2017)

Ich lebe in Österreich und habe daher sehr wenig Lust darauf, zwei Male Versand zu zahlen. Eine 60€ Pumpe aus Deutschland kostet mich ja allein 10-15€ Versand, das muss nicht sein. Zudem habe ich sonst auch noch nicht alle Teile beisammen.


----------



## Shooot3r (3. Januar 2017)

Sind die eisfächer so gemacht, dass man sie auch ohne Pumpe direkt benutzen kann?


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2017)

Bei denen für die DC-LT liegen Abdeckungen dabei das man sie ohne Pumpe benutzen kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Der Anteil des Kupfers spielt beim Preis keine Rolle. Generell sind die gewählten Materialen nie der eigentliche Kostenfaktor sondern das Tooling und das Entwerfen des Kühlers. Ob der Kühler am Ende 20cm oder 30cm lang ist, spielt an Materialkosten keine relevante Rolle.
> 
> Ich hatte deine Frage dann irgendwie falsch verstanden, ich dachte du meinst extrem flache Kühler. Der für die Nano ist flacher als fast alle anderen auf dem Markt, auch flacher als der von dir verlinkte Plexi Kühler wie man leicht am PCIe Stromanschluss sehen kann.
> 
> Am Ende musst du das kaufen was dir gefällt, wir werden definitiv das PCB verstecken.



Wenn nach deiner Aussage die Materialkosten des Kupfers in der Kalkulation keine relevante Rolle spielen kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, wieso der Kupferanteil bei allen Grafikkartenkühlern am Markt so gering wie möglich gehalten und  stattdessen mit anderen Materialen aus komplett anderen Fertigungststraßen (Aluminium/Edelstahl) ergänzt wird, anstatt den ohnehin nötigen Bearbeitungschritt des Kupfers um die nötige Materialmenge des Kupfers zu erweitern, die eben nötig ist, um das komplette PCB abzudecken. Es geht bei den fehlenden Bereichen ja nicht um die Spannungsversorgung, den Speicher oder den Grafikchip, wo teilweise sehr enge Toleranzen eingehalten werden müssen, sondern um die umliegenden Bereiche, die lediglich versteckt werden müssen. Zumal in den meisten Fällen beim klassischen GPU-Fullcover ohnehin nur für ein PCB Layout, in der Regel für das Referenzdesign einer Grafikkarte, ein Kühler entwickelt wird.


----------



## Mattmax (5. Januar 2017)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Eisbecher AGB. Um den Sprudeleffekt zu nutzen müsste der Wasserspiegel ja unter dem Zulauf liegen, sonst würde es ja zu keinem Sprudeleffekt kommen. 
Beim Stillstand würde dann aber doch wieder die Luft aus dem AGB in den Kreislauf kommen, welche beim "Neustart" dann wieder erst aus dem Kreislauf raus müsste. 

getapatalked


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Januar 2017)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem Eisbecher AGB. Um den Sprudeleffekt zu nutzen müsste der Wasserspiegel ja unter dem Zulauf liegen, sonst würde es ja zu keinem Sprudeleffekt kommen.
> Beim Stillstand würde dann aber doch wieder die Luft aus dem AGB in den Kreislauf kommen, welche beim "Neustart" dann wieder erst aus dem Kreislauf raus müsste.
> 
> getapatalked



JEIN!
Es kommt drauf an von wo aus der Zulauf kommt. Grundsätzlich sollte der AGB ja nicht voll sein sonst verliert er seine Wirkungs als AUSGLEICHsbehälter.
Ich hatte bei meinem Eisbecher zuerst den Zulauf von unten, was zu bevorzugen ist. Hier veränderte sich der Pegel nicht und es kann keine Luft in den Kreislauf kommen, auch nicht bei offenem Deckel.

Kommt derZulauf allerdings von oben ist das problematischer! Ich habe 2 150er Eisbecher verbunden und nutze den Zulauf von oben. Hier läuft dann das Wasser aus dem Zulauf-Schlauch und Luft steigt nach oben und womöglich in den Radiator, wenn der oben sitzt. Ich hab daher eine zusätzliche Schlaufe vom Schlauch gelegt in der sich die Luft "fängt". Außerdem musste ich den AGB ziemlich voll füllen bis 1-2cm unter dem Röhrchen. Läuft dann Wasser aus dem Schlauch und der Wasserpegel im AGB steigt so geht das dann nur bis der Auslauf vom Röhrchen unter Wasser steht und damit (der Kreislauf) abgedichtet ist.

Aus meinen Erfahrungen empfehle ich daher den Zulauf von unten, was auch optisch etwas besser aussieht!


----------



## Shooot3r (5. Januar 2017)

So habe mich nun doch nochmal Unentschieden. Werde nun eine heatkiller tube100 einbauen mit einer d5 von AC. Da ich über pwm am aquaero regeln möchte, nehme ich dann das pwm Modell. Den Tube hole ich direkt bei WC, weil bei at keiner lieferbar ist. Brauche ich für die d5 Pumpe noch Montage Material? Außerhalb nicht ich den AGB an die Gehäuse Wand hängen. Woche Adapter gibt es da? Danke Schonmal 😃


----------



## fauli007 (11. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn die Karte im Konfigurator nicht vorhanden ist, dann gibt es auch keinen Kühler für die Karte. Es werden nur Karten eingepflegt für die es auch Kühler gibt



Hi erst mal an alle!

Das Problem ist - im Shop sind die Modelle M03 und M04 verfügbar. Jedoch lässt sich weder über den Konfigurator noch über die Kompatibilitätsliste herausfinden, auf welche Karten diese beide Kühler passen.

Wäre sehr interessiert meine Eisbär-Kühlung zu erweitern. Am liebsten mit einer Eiswolf. Daher warte ich (sehnsüchtigst  ) auf ein passendes Modell. Aber bei der Eiswolf sieht es ja generell sehr mau aus was die Modellvielfalt angeht.

LG Harald


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn nach deiner Aussage die Materialkosten des Kupfers in der Kalkulation keine relevante Rolle spielen kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, wieso der Kupferanteil bei allen Grafikkartenkühlern am Markt so gering wie möglich gehalten und  stattdessen mit anderen Materialen aus komplett anderen Fertigungststraßen (Aluminium/Edelstahl) ergänzt wird, anstatt den ohnehin nötigen Bearbeitungschritt des Kupfers um die nötige Materialmenge des Kupfers zu erweitern, die eben nötig ist, um das komplette PCB abzudecken. Es geht bei den fehlenden Bereichen ja nicht um die Spannungsversorgung, den Speicher oder den Grafikchip, wo teilweise sehr enge Toleranzen eingehalten werden müssen, sondern um die umliegenden Bereiche, die lediglich versteckt werden müssen. Zumal in den meisten Fällen beim klassischen GPU-Fullcover ohnehin nur für ein PCB Layout, in der Regel für das Referenzdesign einer Grafikkarte, ein Kühler entwickelt wird.



Gewicht?
Selbst die "kleinen" kyrographics wiegen ja auch schon n knappes Kilo und damit doppelt so schwer wie ein Morpheus.
Wenn man sich da jetzt über das ganze PCB vorstellt ist man schnell bei 1.5kg+^^


----------



## Rarek (11. Januar 2017)

und dann noch das Wasser was teilweise noch nen halbes bis ganzes Kilo draufgibt


----------



## the_leon (11. Januar 2017)

Der Eiswolf 1070 M04 ist für die Gigabyte GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC


----------



## SpatteL (11. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> und dann noch das Wasser was teilweise noch nen halbes bis ganzes Kilo draufgibt


???
In so einen Kühler passen keine 100ml rein, woher soll da ein halbes oder gar ein ganzes Kilo kommen?


----------



## Rarek (11. Januar 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> ???
> In so einen Kühler passen keine 100ml rein, woher soll da ein halbes oder gar ein ganzes Kilo kommen?




weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur, das ne Karte mit Kühler gut 1,5 bis 3 Kg auf die Wage bringen kann (voll)
da du sachtest der Kühler wiegt "nur" nen Kilo, dann muss ja mehr wasser drinn sein 

so zumindest wie ich es auf herangetragenes wissen und gedanklichen rechnens meiner seits zusammen gesetzt habe


anderweitig kann ich selbst nichts anderes sagen, da ich selbst noch keine WK besitze


----------



## SpatteL (11. Januar 2017)

Ich habe es selber noch nicht gewogen, aber mehr als 2kg halte ich für übertrieben(Single-GPU Karte)

Edit:
Ich weiß das der Kühler von aquacomputer für die R9 295X2 etwa 1,1kg wiegt und das ist eine Dual-GPU Karte.
Da werden die "einfachen" Kühler schon ein Stück leichter sein.
Eine nackte GraKa wird auch nicht allzu viel wiegen(denke mal keine 500g)
Das Wasser im Kühler macht da den kleinsten Teil aus.


----------



## D8TRacer (11. Januar 2017)

Kann man den schon ungefähr absehen, wann die neuen Fullcover Blocks kommen sollen? Mitte dieses Jahres? Eher, später? Eine grobe einordnung würde mir schon reichen, da ich dann je nach aussage warten würde. Finde den Prototypen sehr ansprechend!


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Januar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gewicht?
> Selbst die "kleinen" kyrographics wiegen ja auch schon n knappes Kilo und damit doppelt so schwer wie ein Morpheus.
> Wenn man sich da jetzt über das ganze PCB vorstellt ist man schnell bei 1.5kg+^^



Wenn das ein ernstes Problem wäre, hätte es diese Kühler nicht gegeben:

7XX Series : Wasserkuhler Narrow Line Geforce Palit GTX Titan Z

EK releases AMD(R) RADEON™ Pro Duo Full-Cover water block - ekwb.com

EK-FC Titan Z for NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX Titan Z released - ekwb.com


----------



## VJoe2max (11. Januar 2017)

Ihr schätzt das etwas falsch ein. Nur der Kühler trägt nenenswert zum Gesamtgewicht bei. Das Wasser kann man vergessen. Hab grad mal interessehalber eine alten GTX560Ti mit Watercool Hole-Edition Kühler mit und ohne Wasserinhalt auf der Küchenwaage gewogen (Archivbild der Karte mit Kühler). Die Karte liegt hier schon lange auf Halde als Notfall-Karte falls eine andere mal aussteigt. 

Ohne Wasser wiegt die Karte mit Kühler 956g. Per Pipette komplett bis zum Rand beider Anschlussgewinde mit Wasser gefüllt (nur durch ein Gewinde aufgefüllt, damit sie sich möglichst komplett füllt), wiegt sie 982g. Es passen also sage und schreibe 26g Wasser  in den Kühler, was ziemlich genau 26ml entspricht. Und selbst wenn sich noch Luftblasen drin versteckt hätten. Mehr als das Doppelte passt niemals rein. Auch das wäre ein halbes Schnapsglas . In einen großen Kühler mit besonders großen Kanälen passt vllt. ein ganzes Schnapsglas voll, aber der Rede wert ist das Gewicht des Wassers in keinem Fall.


----------



## Schmenki (12. Januar 2017)

fauli007 schrieb:


> Hi erst mal an alle!
> 
> Das Problem ist - im Shop sind die Modelle M03 und M04 verfügbar. Jedoch lässt sich weder über den Konfigurator noch über die Kompatibilitätsliste herausfinden, auf welche Karten diese beide Kühler passen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe meine AiO genau so aufgebaut 
280er Eisbär, dazu kam der Eiswolf für meine 1080. Hatte dann 280er und 120er 45 Radi aber war mir nicht genug.
Habe mir dann noch die Adapter bestellt und Schläuche von Aquatuning und noch einen 360er Radi verbaut.
Jetzt bin ich dann doch mal zufrieden. keine Ahnung ob man mein Build noch als AiO bezeichnet oder man doch dazu Wasserkühlung sagen darf


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Januar 2017)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn das ein ernstes Problem wäre, hätte es diese Kühler nicht gegeben:



Nö kein ernstes Problem, aber es ist eben auch nicht erstrebenswert...ich denke schon das die Hersteller bestrebt sind 1kg nicht zu überschreiten und das wird mit Kupfer im Vollformat halt schwer.


----------



## KillercornyX (12. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe meine AiO genau so aufgebaut
> 280er Eisbär, dazu kam der Eiswolf für meine 1080. Hatte dann 280er und 120er 45 Radi aber war mir nicht genug.
> Habe mir dann noch die Adapter bestellt und Schläuche von Aquatuning und noch einen 360er Radi verbaut.
> Jetzt bin ich dann doch mal zufrieden. keine Ahnung ob man mein Build noch als AiO bezeichnet oder man doch dazu Wasserkühlung sagen darf



Klar darste WaKü dazu sagen, ist aber warscheinlich keine AIO mehr, sondern schon eher in Richtung Custom Wakü 
Ich hab für meine 1080 + i7 4770K bisher auch nur nen ST30 420mm gehabt, was an sich ausreichend war. Hab jetzt nur noch nen 120er XT45 dazu genommen um das Ganze noch ein bisl leiser betreiben zu können.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> [...]als AiO bezeichnet oder man doch dazu Wasserkühlung sagen darf



eine Wasserkühlung isses immer, egal ob AiO oder custom


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Januar 2017)

D8TRacer schrieb:


> Kann man den schon ungefähr absehen, wann die neuen Fullcover Blocks kommen sollen? Mitte dieses Jahres? Eher, später? Eine grobe einordnung würde mir schon reichen, da ich dann je nach aussage warten würde. Finde den Prototypen sehr ansprechend!



In etwa 4 Monaten wird es die neuen Kühler geben. Sie werden aber die GPX Reihe nicht ersetzen  

@Wassergewicht in Kühlern
Spielt keine Rolle. Auch in großen Fullcover Kühlern ist nur eine verschwindent geringe Menge an Wasser, das hat kaum einen Einfluss auf das Gesamtgewicht. Das sieht immer nur viel aus aufgrund der breiten Wasserführenden Bahnen, aber die Wassertiefe beträgt hier oft nur etwas um die 1-2mm. 

@ Schmenki
Ich würde es eine Custom AIO nennen


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

willkommen zurück, eddy

alles gut überstanden?


----------



## leon676 (12. Januar 2017)

Welcome back eddy
Nochmal zum Thema mit den Rohren^^
Die Monsoon Rohre passen ja auch in die Alphacool Fittings (13/10), das steht ja auch so in der Beschreibung der Rohre.
Jetzt nochmal zur Verarbeitung ich hatte von beiden Herstellern PETG, habe es auch in der Rechnung nochmal kontrolliert. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass die Monsoon Rohre deutlich besser zu verarbeiten waren und das ganze zu einem billigerem Preis. Die Alphacool Rohre sind langsamer warm geworden und hatten dabei auch immer wieder Probleme mit kleinen Bläschen und beim biegen selbst mit Material Verschiebungen. Ich weiß nicht vlt. hatte die Probleme ja nur Ich, aber das kann ich mir bei wirklich so beträchtlichen Unterschieden nicht vorstellen. 
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass ich jetzt zweimal einen Alphacool Bending Schlauch gekauft habe(30cm & 1m). Diese Schläuche haben beide einen unterschiedlichen durchmesser, so dass der alte kurze schlauch nicht in die Monsoon Rohre passt, während der neue schon fast zu dünn für die Rohre war und ich da echt etwas Glück hatte, dass das ganze so gut funktioniert hat. Ist der Durchmesser der Schläuche abhängig davon, was für Tubes man bestellt (Alphacool/Monsoon) oder war es einfach Zufall, dass die Schläuche so unterschiedlich dick sind?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Leon


----------



## Schmenki (12. Januar 2017)

Welcome back Eddy,

hab da auch gleich eine Frage.
Bei mir läuft der Eisbär und Eiswolg jeweils mit 7V.
Beide Pumpen sind auch an.
Kann man irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise feststellen ob genug Durchfluss da ist?
Vll ob alle Radiatoren gleichmäßig warm sind?


----------



## Schmenki (12. Januar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur noch nen 120er XT45 dazu genommen um das Ganze noch ein bisl leiser betreiben zu können.


Den habe ich auch gestern wieder verbaut nachdem ich die Schläuche genommen hatte für einen 360er Radi.
Der 120 45ST hat die Temps nochmal ordentlich gedrückt.

Sorry for Doppelpost. Bei Luxx werden normalerweise die Posts zusammengeschoben.


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Sorry for Doppelpost. Bei Luxx werden normalerweise die Posts zusammengeschoben.



siehste, und hier muste per hand auf "editieren" drücken 

wegen des Zitates:
zitieren, den Inhalt der box dann kopieren, edit drücken, einfügen und weiterschreiben ^^


----------



## Schmenki (12. Januar 2017)

Ja ich weiß. Aber kann den Post ja nicht löschen deswegen habe ich es gelassen 

Wenn man im Luxx mehrere Leute zittieren will kann man den ersten Zittieren und den Post abschicken.
Wenn man dann die zweite Person zitiert wird der Post automatisch zusammengefügt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Welcome back Eddy,
> 
> hab da auch gleich eine Frage.
> Bei mir läuft der Eisbär und Eiswolg jeweils mit 7V.
> ...


Wenn die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind ist der Durchfluss auch ok.
Stell doch mal beide auf 12V und gucke die Temps an, wenn die nicht deutlich besser sind als mit 7V ist der Durchfluss bei 7v okay.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (12. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß. Aber kann den Post ja nicht löschen deswegen habe ich es gelassen
> 
> Wenn man im Luxx mehrere Leute zittieren will kann man den ersten Zittieren und den Post abschicken.
> Wenn man dann die zweite Person zitiert wird der Post automatisch zusammengefügt.



ich OT'e hier noch kurz weiter...

unten haste 3 Buttons (Antworten | Zitieren | und ne Blase mit nem + drunter)
der 3. in der reihe ist dann der den du brauchst

alle zu zitierenden Beiträge anklicken  und dann nacher unten auf den großen blauen antworten Knopf am ende des Treads klicken
dann werden alle zitate der reihe nach in das Fenster gepackt und kannst dann deinen Senf schreiben


----------



## fauli007 (12. Januar 2017)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ich habe meine AiO genau so aufgebaut
> 280er Eisbär, dazu kam der Eiswolf für meine 1080. Hatte dann 280er und 120er 45 Radi aber war mir nicht genug.
> Habe mir dann noch die Adapter bestellt und Schläuche von Aquatuning und noch einen 360er Radi verbaut.
> Jetzt bin ich dann doch mal zufrieden. keine Ahnung ob man mein Build noch als AiO bezeichnet oder man doch dazu Wasserkühlung sagen darf



Das wäre auch mein Plan...eine Custum AiO 

Sieht nur derzeit schlecht aus mit der Eiswolf, da ich eine RX480 Sapphire Nitro+ habe. Vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann noch was werden...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Januar 2017)

@Rarek
Es war anstregend, spaßig und alles in Allem war es für uns ein riesen Erfolg. Von der CES selbst habe ich allerdings rein gar nichts gesehen. Wir hatten unsere Treffen in den Hotels, da spielen sich so oder so die viel interessanteren Sachen ab als auf der CES direkt. Ich kann aber wirklich niemanden empfehlen in Vegas Urlaub zu machen. Die Hotels riechen muffig und allesamt bräuchten mal eine Renovierung. Ich war sehr enttäuscht. Mit dem was man aus Filmen kennt, hat Vegas wohl schon sehr lange nichts meht gemein. 

@leon676
Die Silicon Inserts wurden einmal getauscht, da auch der Durchmesser unserer PETG Rohre 1mm größer geworden ist. Ich schötze einfach mal, dass du die älteren PETG Rohre hattest. Aber eigentlich unterscheiden sich die Rohre alle nicht sonderlich, lediglich bei Acryl braucht man eine längere Aufwärmphase und höhere Temperaturen. Das ist definitiv etwas schwieriger zu biegen. 
Monsoon checkt Alphacool nicht gegen. Monsoon setzt ja auch nicht auf ein metrisches Maß. Ich würde immer empfehlen die Anschlüsse und die Rohre vom gleichen Hersteller zu kaufen um sicher zu sein, dass auch wirklich alles passt. 

@ Schmenki
Ganz einfach, schau dir die Temperaturen der GPU und CPU an. Liegen die im grünen Bereich, hast du genug Durchfluss  Wie warm Radiatoren werden, hängt immer von der Gesamtfläche, der Abwärme und dem Aufbau ab.


----------



## Schmenki (13. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht es jetzt meine Customer AiO Lösung aus.


Meine Temperaturen ändern sich nicht wenn ich beide Pumpen auf 12V laufen lasse.
Jetzt ist die Wassertemp bei 7V so auf maximal 33° womit ich super leben kann


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Setup ( eisbär- 280er xt45- 120er xt45 - aquacomputer high flow dfm und das Rädchen ) habe ich 46-47 L pro min . Das ist doch ganz ordentlich für die pumpe

Nur das Befüllen ist eine Katastrophe

@schmenki: sieht Klasse aus


----------



## Schmenki (14. Januar 2017)

@Shoot3r Danke und dito


----------



## ChristianKaiser (19. Januar 2017)

Hi @ all, ich hab mal ne Frage und bevor ich einen neuen thread aufmache poste ich mal hier, da es um ein Alphacool Produkt geht.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein System auf Wasser umzurüsten, aus optischen  und OC-Gründen. Und hab eine Frage zu letzterem:
Ich habe die Zotac 1080 GTX Amp! Extreme verbaut und die hat ja bekanntlich ein custom board. War mir beim Kauf auch klar, ich habe die Karte gewählt weil sie mit ihrer Stromversorgung noch ordentlich Reserven nach oben hat und schon ab Werk flott ist.
Für einen Fullcover Waterblock ist die Auswahl da leider sehr begrenzt, ich kenne bisher nur den von Bitspower für schlanke 250€. 

Und den Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M02, aber ich weiss nicht ob man den als wahren Fullcover Block gelten lassen kann, da alles außer der GPU nur passiv gekühlt wird.
Und zu dem hab ich mal ne Frage: In einem der Testberichte im Wakü Sonderheft der PCGH wurde eine 980 mit einem Nexxos gekühlt. Das Ergebnis für die GPU war zwar gut, aber die anderen Komponenten und speziell die Spannungswandler waren deutlich wärmer als die Fullcover Lösungen der Konkurrenz. 
Ist der Kühler für meine Karte und Übertaktungswunsch ausreichend?
Zu den anderen Komponenten kann ich noch nichts sagen, ausser dass in den Tower 2 x 240er und vielleicht noch ein 120er reinpassen. Ist ein UMX4 von Jonsbo.


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Januar 2017)

Ich habe den Test auch gelesen.
Der EKWB hat 19Grad mehr als die Wassertemperatur und der Alphacool 29° mehr das macht beim Alphacool im schlechten Fall bei 40° Wassertemperatur 69° auf den Spawas. Das ist doch nichts die werden bei einer Luftkühlung viel wärmer.
Ist doch egal ob 59° oder 69° auf den Spawas.
Bin kein OC Experte aber ich denke da wird ehr der Chip das Limit sein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (19. Januar 2017)

Die Spawas sind beim Nexxxos deutlich kühler als unter Luft. Hab auch gerade den quervergleich bei meiner Nitro. Unter Luft lagen die bei 75 bis 80 Grad und beim Nexxxos halt maximal bei 50-55 Grad. Man darf nicht vergessen dass der restliche Kühlkörper des Nexxxos mit WLP auch an den Wasserblock angeschlossen ist und die Lamellenstruktur im Zusammenspiel mit der Gehäusebelüftung ihr übriges tut. Also ein Hybridkühler, aber für das Geld mit sehr guter Leistung.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianKaiser (19. Januar 2017)

@Pelle: Ich habe folgende Bedenken: Im Test wird eine Referenz 980 gemessen, ich habe eine Bereits übertaktete 1080 die ich noch weiter ausreizen will. Die wird einiges mehr an Wärme produzieren als die 980er. Wie warm können/dürfen die Spawas denn werden?
@Bariphone: Wie misst Du denn die Temperatur der Spawas oder kann man das irgendwo ablesen?


----------



## SpatteL (19. Januar 2017)

So weit ich mal gelesen habe, sind Spawas bis >100°C spezifiziert.
Die Temperatur kann man bei vielen Karten auslesen, wie die GPU Temperatur.

Mit Custom PCB bleiben dir aber nicht viele Alternativen.
Zumal die Spannungsversorgung bei den Pascal Karten sowieso nicht so wichtig sein soll.
Gab da letztens einen Test bei Computerbase, da haben die eine Referenzkarte mit Wakü auch problemlos auf etwa 2.1Ghz getaktet.


----------



## Bariphone (19. Januar 2017)

Die Graka hat Sensoren verbaut, so wie ein Mainboard auch.  Mit GPU-Z kann sämtliche Sensordaten auslesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@SpatteL
warst einen ticken schneller


----------



## DrDave (19. Januar 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Die Graka hat Sensoren verbaut, so wie ein Mainboard auch.  Mit GPU-Z kann sämtliche Sensordaten auslesen.
> 
> @SpatteL
> warst einen ticken schneller


Bei den Nvidia Karten die ich kenne, kann man nur die GPU Temperatur auslesen.
Die 1080 wird nicht soviel mehr verbrauchen, wenn überhaupt, wie eine ähnlich übertaktete 980.


----------



## Bariphone (19. Januar 2017)

Ui das ist blöd. Sorry wusste ich nicht. Dachte dass das beim Platzhirschen auch geht. Aber da die NVIDIA Karten doch etwas sparsamer mit den Ressourcen umgehen sollten die Spawas da kein Problem darstellen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighGrow22 (19. Januar 2017)

Servus ! 
hätte da ein kleines Problem mit folgendem Produkt :
HF Winkeladapter 2x45°

Anscheinend ist ein O-Ring oder die Dichtung zwischen den beiden Bögen bzw dem drehbaren aussengewinde kaputt oder verschoben ... genau lokalisieren kann ich es leider nicht.
wie auch immer tritte tropfenweise wasser aus .
gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu fixen ? 

gruss


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> Und den Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M02, aber ich weiss nicht ob man den als wahren Fullcover Block gelten lassen kann, da alles außer der GPU *nur passiv gekühlt* wird.



Das ist ein Irrtum der wieder und wieder und wieder verbreitet wird. Würde der GPX die vrm`s (Spannungswandler) nur passiv kühlen, würden diese recht schnell einfach verglühen. Der wasserführende Teil liegt auch auf dem Aluminium Kühlkörper auf und kühlt diesen mit Wasser. Es ist zwar richtig, dass die Temperaturen nicht vergleichbar mit einem richtigen Fullcover Kühler sind, aber sie sind weitaus besser als mit jedem Luftkühler. Außerdem sind die Spannungswandler bis zu 125, auf sehr gut bestückten Karten bis 140°C spezifiziert. 

@HighGrow22
Die kannst du nicht fixen, die musst du tauschen. Wenn der O-Ring im Winkel defekt ist, kann man nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Bariphone (20. Januar 2017)

Gut das das mal wer sagt wo es wissen muß bezüglich der GPX Kühler. Sonst glaub ich hätten die sich auch nicht so weit verbreitet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianKaiser (20. Januar 2017)

@ Eddy

Meinst Du das die Spawas aktiv gekühlt werden im Sinne dass deren Hitze über den Kühlkörper an den Wärmetauscher abgeleitet und dann abtransportiert wird?
Dass Wasser direkt darüber fließen soll(was für meine Begrifflichkeit als aktive Kühlung zählt) kann ich aus dem Layout und der Zusammenbauanleitung nicht erkennen.

Habt ihr eigentlich einen richtigen Shop in Bielefeld oder "nur" ein Versandlager? Ich spiele fast mit dem Gedanken mal von Hannover aus vorbeizukommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meiner Graka zeigt GPU Z übrigens keine Spawa Temps an. Und einen Asic score kann ich auch nicht auslesen. Oder muss man dafür einen Testlauf machen?


----------



## Rarek (20. Januar 2017)

da fließt zwar kein Wasser direkt drüber, aber der gesamte Kühlkörper wird mitgekühlt, anders als wenn du einen klassischen gpu-only Kühler hast, wo der Kühler nur die gpu abdeckt und dann passive Kühlerchen auf dem Rest sitzen, welche allerding keine physikalische Verbindung zum Wasserkühler haben


----------



## leon676 (20. Januar 2017)

Die Aluminiumkühlrippen kühlen deine Spawas und diese Kühlrippen werden von dem Wasserblock gekühlt.
Die Spawa temps kannst du übrigens nur bei einigen AMD karten auslesen.


----------



## Rarek (20. Januar 2017)

bei AMD kann man so einiges mehr auslesen als bei NV


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Januar 2017)

Aber auch mehr Blödsinn


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> @ Eddy
> 
> Meinst Du das die Spawas aktiv gekühlt werden im Sinne dass deren Hitze über den Kühlkörper an den Wärmetauscher abgeleitet und dann abtransportiert wird?
> Dass Wasser direkt darüber fließen soll(was für meine Begrifflichkeit als aktive Kühlung zählt) kann ich aus dem Layout und der Zusammenbauanleitung nicht erkennen.
> ...



Um es genauer zu erklären. Der Aluminiumkörper nimmt wärme auf, von den vrm und den V-Ram und auch einigen anderen weniger relevanten Bauteilen. Der Kühler der direkt auf der GPU liegt, deckt auch den Aluminiumkörper ab. Die Wärme wandert durch den ganzen Aluminiumkörper und wird dort auch vom Wasser aufgenommen. Denn das Wasser fließt nicht nur direkt über die GPU sondern durch den ganzen GPX-Solo Block. So ist das Ganze eine semipassive Wasserkühlung. Wie gesagt, wäre es rein passiv, könnte man das auch mit so einem Alublock nicht kühlen, die Karten würden sehr schnell sterben. Hier afu dem Bild sieht man sehr gut wie groß der abgedeckte Bereich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Januar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> @ Eddy
> 
> Meinst Du das die Spawas aktiv gekühlt werden im Sinne dass deren Hitze über den Kühlkörper an den Wärmetauscher abgeleitet und dann abtransportiert wird?
> Dass Wasser direkt darüber fließen soll(was für meine Begrifflichkeit als aktive Kühlung zählt) kann ich aus dem Layout und der Zusammenbauanleitung nicht erkennen.
> ...



...sag Bescheid wenn du hinfährst, ich komm mit


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2017)

Achja, apropo Laden... man kann zu Aquatuning kommen und natürlich Ware auch hier direkt abholen, aber einen richtigen Laden haben wir nicht. Wir haben zwar einen großen Showroomn, der ist aber noch nicht fertig, also aktuell ist das nur ein leerer großer Raum.


----------



## Rarek (20. Januar 2017)

dann musst du doch einmal deinen Sklaven Arbeitskollegen aka Eismann im Lager übernachten lassen... dann solltet ihr genügend Dinge für den Raum zum anschauen haben 
(wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die gebastelten Dinge nicht eher moderne Kunst sind, denn Wasserkühlungen  )


----------



## ChristianKaiser (20. Januar 2017)

Einen Laden mit Bling im Schaufenster brauche ich nicht, aber jemanden der mir sagt was für Komponenten ich brauche und ob das ganze auch in den Tower passt.
Und wenn ich zu euch komme und ein paar Groupies mitbringe kann man ja über Anfahrt/Mengenrabatt reden 

Ist da auch an Wochenenden jemand anzutreffen?


----------



## SpatteL (20. Januar 2017)

Kannst hier auch einen Thread auf machen, da beraten wir dich auch gerne.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/171


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Januar 2017)

Weiß schon jemand wann die neuen Flüssigkeiten kommen und ob Schwarz dabei ist?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (21. Januar 2017)

Nimm doch schwarze schäuche


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Januar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Nimm doch schwarze schäuche


Ne ich will Hardtubes nehmen und da habe ich in 16 nur die von Monsoon gefunden. Und der AGB soll ja auch in Schwarz

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Januar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> @Pelle: Ich habe folgende Bedenken: Im Test wird eine Referenz 980 gemessen, ich habe eine Bereits übertaktete 1080 die ich noch weiter ausreizen will. Die wird einiges mehr an Wärme produzieren als die 980er. Wie warm können/dürfen die Spawas denn werden?



Die MOSFETs selbst sind meist für 100° bis 110° C Betriebstemperatur ausgelegt, im Interesse der Benachbarten Kondensatoren würde ich aber Temperaturen unter 90 °C anstreben und erst unter 80° C von "gut" sprechen. Wie man unschwer in dem Test sehen kann, haben alle Wasserkühler sehr viele Reserven, bevor sie derartige Werte erreichen – da wird auch die etwas höhere Abwärme einer übertakteten Karte keine Probleme bereiten, unabhängig vom Design. Custom-PCBs bleiben zum Teil sogar kühler, weil sie ihren Energiebedarf über mehr Bauteile verteilen, die somit leichter zu kühlen sind. Insbesondere beim Nexxxos-GPX-Design vergrößert ein breiteres und/oder längeres PCB ja auch automatisch die Oberfläche des Passivkühlers. 
An der Stelle muss ich Eddy übrigens widersprechen: Wie man am Artic Accelero Xtreme 4 erkennen kann, ist es mit einem Passivkühler dieser Größe sehr wohl möglich, Spannungswandler zu kühlen. Umgekehrt hatte Watercool bei mehreren GPU-X und später auch einigen GPU-X² Probleme, die Abwärme von den Spannungswandlern mittels Wärmeleitung bis in den GPU-Bereich zu transportieren und hat unter anderem deswegen diese modularen Konzepte aufgegeben. Der GPX hat zwar in den Kühlrippen einen größeren Materialquerschnitt, nutzt aber auch nur Aluminium statt Kupfer und muss zum Teil noch längere Strecken überbrücken. Meiner Meinung nach ist es da für die Abwärme deutlich leichter, direkt an die Umgebungsluft überzugehen. Mal gucken, vielleicht säge ich irgendwann einen GPX in zwei Hälften und messe, wie viel wärmer die Spannungswandler ohne Kontakt zum GPU-Bereich werden


----------



## DrDave (22. Januar 2017)

Beim Accelero Xtreme 4 bekommen die SpaWas aber trotzdem noch den direkten Luftstrom der Lüfter ab.


----------



## StealthDackel (23. Januar 2017)

Hi, wie schaut es mit der Eiswolf m03 aus? Habe jetzt mal vom Nexxos m03 gtx 1080 auf die wahrscheinliche Eiswolf-Bezeichnung spekuliert  Habe eine GW. GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH und mag die echt nicht einschicken, aber hätte gerne die Eiswolf-Variante um sie mit meiner Eisbär 360er zu kombinieren. Muss zwar noch schauen wo ich nochn kleinen Radi. hinsetzen kann, aber das geht schon  Ist bei meinem TT. Overseer RXI nicht ganz so einfach wie in nem Darkbase 900 oder so. Ach und an der genaueren Überprüfung der Spawa-Kühlung wär ich durchaus auch interessiert


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Januar 2017)

@ ChristianKaiser
Beratungen hier Vorort machen wir hier eigentlich nicht. Man kann anrufen, sich beraten lassen, die Sachen bestellen und Vorab oder hier Vorort in Bar bezahlen. Wir haben hier weder einen Tresen noch kann man hier mit Karte bezahlen. Das man die Sachen selbst abholen kann ist nur ein Nebenservice da wir viele Kunden aus unserer Gegend haben. Wir sind aber eigentlich ein reiner online Handel.

@PCGH_Torsten
Passiv? Das wäre mir neu. Seit wann ist der AC Xtreme 4 ein passiver Kühler? Die vrm`s werden hier aktiv gekühlt. Oder meinst du was spezielles?

@ StealthDackel
Ich kann dir im Moment nicht sagen wann eine M03 kommt. Die Bezeichnung MXX deckt bei der GPX und bei der Eiswolf immer die gleichen Karten ab. Was die vrm Kühlung angeht mache ich es kurz, die ist besser als bei den normalen GPX Kühlern und schon dort gibt es genug tests die belegen, das die vrm Kühlung gut ist, auch wenn man keine Rekorde bricht. 

@Pelle0095
3-4 Monaten und schwarz wird acuh dabei sein  Hier mal ein paar Bilder der aller Farben als Sample 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (23. Januar 2017)

bei den Klaren

warum ist das eine Rot Rot und das andere Rot Pink?


und noch ne andere Frage:
bei Pastellfarben läuft man ja gefahr, dass sich die Pastellteilchen in den Kühlern Festsetzten (wenn man nicht grad alle halbe Jahre das Wasser wechselt)
bei klarer Farbe sollte dies ja nicht der fall sein, oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Januar 2017)

Die Pastell Farben sind dann auch für den Dauerbetrieb?

Zu den Passivkühler: Ich kühle meine Karte gerade GPU only und die VRM mit Passivkühler unter dem Netzteil ist ein kleiner Lüfter mit 500rpm und pustet auf die Passivkühler. Die Temperaturen sind um die 60-70° dann wird der GPX das locker schaffen.


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2017)

Wie heißt das Zeug dann?

Eiswasser?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Januar 2017)

@Rarek
Ich glaub das eine rot wird nicht kommen. Das waren die Samples um die fabrlichen Möglichkeiten auszuloten die wir haben. Im Grunde kommen aber alle bis auf 2 oder 3 Farben die ihr hier seht (nicht mehr sicher welche 2-3 das waren).

@the_leon
Richtig, Eiswasser  

@Pastel Farben und Dauerbetrieb
Grundlegend sind Pastelfarben nie für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet. Allerdings sind unsere nicht agressiv und sie brauchen länger um sich abzulagern. Aber.... es sind keine Flüssigkeiten für den Dauerbetrieb, das wird es auch nach aktuellem Stand nie geben können. Man wird immer Partikel haben um Pastellfarben zu erzeugen und damit immer das Problem von Ablagerungen haben.


----------



## StealthDackel (23. Januar 2017)

Superschnelle Antworten - danke Eddy  Dann muss ich wohl einfach weiter abwarten bis ich eine Eiswolf M03 vorfinde  Sobald es die gibt könnt ihr schonmal eine für mich reservieren  Den nexxos gpx für 1080er in der M03 nehme ich ja nur nicht, weil der nicht Eisbaer-Ready ist und keine eigene Pumpe hat - oder kann man den irgendwie mit einem Set umrüsten? Stelle mir das wahrscheinlich zu einfach vor, weil ihr ja schon die ausgemessene Auflagefläche/die Kühlrippen usw habt und man ja theoretisch statt des einfachen Wasserdurchflussteils die Eiswolfpumpe mit ihren Eisbär-Ready-Anschlüssen einsetzen müsste. Vielleicht haben die Teile nicht ganz die gleichen Abmessungen, aber da müsste man ja "nur" ein bisschen was verkleiner oder vergrößern. Kurz um: die Vorlage ist da ihr müsst nur noch nen Eiswolf daraus machen


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Januar 2017)

Reservieren ist eher schlecht. 

Du kannst dir nen GPX auch "Eisbear rdy"machen....einfach die passenden Schläuche dran und befüllen...

Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit | Erweiterungen | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Zack haste ne Custom-Lösung, nur ohne 2. Back-Up Pumpe...diese ist zum Betrieb aber auch nicht zwingend nötig. Die Pumpe der Eisbear schafft das mit Links. Solltest nur genügend Radiatorfläche haben. 

GPX und GPX pro der Eiswolf sind schon unterschiedlich...GPX Pro verdeckt zb. auch das PCB der VGA...zumindest von 1 Seite.


----------



## Shooot3r (23. Januar 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Zeug dann?
> 
> Eiswasser?


Eistee[emoji4]


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Januar 2017)

Pfirsich oder Grüner Tee? XD


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Januar 2017)

@ StealthDackel
Du stellst dir das ein bisschen zu einfach vor. Eiswolf und der normale GPX unterscheiden sich grundlegend, auch wenn sie optisch ähnlich sind.  Man muss die Eiswolf komplett neu konstruieren, hier kann man leider gar nichts von der GPX mit übernehmen. Natürlich hast du in dem Punkt recht, dass man das PCB der Karte ja schon kennt  Aber das war es dann auch schon mit den Gemeinsamkeiten. 
Ansonsten hat Matthias ja schon alles gesagt 

Das schwarze Pastel nennen wir einfach Kaffee.... mit dem Warnhinweis, dass man es bitte nicht trinken soll XD.


----------



## ChristianKaiser (23. Januar 2017)

@Eddy/Matthias:
Wie lange müsste ich denn darauf warten wenn ich einen 
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M02 bestelle? 
Liefertermin ist ja unbekannt.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Januar 2017)

Da kann ich nur in die Glaskugel sehen....Habe aktuell keine Frachtliste vorliegen, was jetzt vor dem Chineese New Year raus gegangen ist....sollte der da nicht dabei sein, kanns dauern weil die nen ganzen Monat durch feiern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten
> Passiv? Das wäre mir neu. Seit wann ist der AC Xtreme 4 ein passiver Kühler? Die vrm`s werden hier aktiv gekühlt. Oder meinst du was spezielles?



Der eigentliche GPU-Kühler ist aktiv, ja. Aber der Kühlkörper für die Spannngswandler wird auf der Rückseite des PCBs montiert und hier allenfalls semi-aktiv durch den CPU-Kühler belüftet. Ich habe aber auch schon Systeme mit Xtreme 4 und CPU-Kompaktwasserkühlung gesehen. Deren Spannungswandlerkühlung sollte in etwa einer GPX-Grundplatte (ohne nenneswerten Kontakt zum wasserführenden Teil) im Luftstrom einer Gehäuselüftung entsprechen – und das reicht nachweislich aus, um die Spannungswandler aktueller Karten zu kühlen (mit gezielter Belüftung verbessern sich die Ergebnisse natürlich deutlich, aber nötig ist sie nicht). Wenn ihr also mal in den Luftkühlermarkt einsteigen möchtet, würde ich eine Kombination aus GPX-Bodenplatte und einem GPU-Kühler nach Vorbild des Thermalright Spitfire vorschlagen


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Januar 2017)

Huhu,

ich wollte mal fragen, wann ihr eure Kompatibilitätsliste um eure beiden Kühler hier: 

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 480 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 480 M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

erweitert. Ich würde gern für meinen PCB Thread wissen, für welche Karten ihr die entwickelt habt  (ich rate ja gern anhand der Unterseite, aber das ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel Arbeit )


----------



## TheAbyss (24. Januar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> Einen Laden mit Bling im Schaufenster brauche ich nicht, aber jemanden der mir sagt was für Komponenten ich brauche und ob das ganze auch in den Tower passt.
> Und wenn ich zu euch komme und ein paar Groupies mitbringe kann man ja über Anfahrt/Mengenrabatt reden
> 
> Ist da auch an Wochenenden jemand anzutreffen?



EY! Groupie?!!? Muahhahahaha.. soll ich meinen Aquatuning -Schal sowie das Trikot einpacken?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. Januar 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn ihr also mal in den Luftkühlermarkt einsteigen möchtet, würde ich eine Kombination aus GPX-Bodenplatte und einem GPU-Kühler nach Vorbild des Thermalright Spitfire vorschlagen



NIemals  Luftkühler sind langweillig. Der Spitfire war zudem extrem unbeliebt und eigentlich ein völliger Ladenhüter den keiner haben wollte  Alle haben darüber gesprochen, niemand hat den gekauft, daher hat sich Thermalright aus dem Luftkühler Markt für GPUs damals zurückgezogen. Der Versuch hier den Markt zu erobern war ein gnadenloser Mißerfolg. 

@euMelBeumel
Der Konfigurator wird nach und nach gepflegt. Nur geduld


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Januar 2017)

Kleiner quick and dirty teaser....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> NIemals  Luftkühler sind langweillig



Gute Einstellung.



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @euMelBeumel
> Der Konfigurator wird nach und nach gepflegt. Nur geduld



Ja das dachte ich mir, hatte jetzt auch nicht auf dem Schirm, wie lange die Produkte schon gelistet sind. Finde es halt etwas verwunderlich, dass man die Kühler schon in großen Stückzahlen kaufen kann, aber gar nicht weiß, auf welche Karten die eigentlich gehören  (außer die Leute, die die Karten zum vermessen eingeschickt haben)


----------



## Rarek (25. Januar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Kleiner quick and dirty teaser....
> 
> https://abload.de/img/img_20170124_150512_rlvxwh.jpg



oh,nice...

...

...

ab wann kann man den Aufsteller denn Kaufen?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Januar 2017)

mmmm....würde mal sagen 2022 oder so. 

Ich mache die Tage mal schöne Bilder vom DualTop...dann auch Ohne Glas-Aufsteller. 

"Beschwerden" zum anderen Bild bitte an Eddy....ist seine Knipserei. #husthust


----------



## fauli007 (25. Januar 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich mir, hatte jetzt auch nicht auf dem Schirm, wie lange die Produkte schon gelistet sind. Finde es halt etwas verwunderlich, dass man die Kühler schon in großen Stückzahlen kaufen kann, aber gar nicht weiß, auf welche Karten die eigentlich gehören  (außer die Leute, die die Karten zum vermessen eingeschickt haben)



Also der RX 480 M04 erscheint mir, nach einem kurzen Blick aufs PCB und die Produktfotos (sofern die dann tatsächlich stimmen), auf die Sapphire Nitro+ OC zu passen. Zumindest redet mir mein Wunschdenken das Ganze ein


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Januar 2017)

Die Listen der VGA Kühler werden in kürze Aktualisiert. Dann kann man auch die Kühler wieder zuordnen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ab wann kann man den Aufsteller denn Kaufen?



Nicht alles was man bei uns sieht kann man kaufen. Einiges haben wir nur, um unser Büro schöner zu gestalten 

Bezüglich Aktualität des Konfigurators.... wir werden ein neues internes System einführen, dann sollte es eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen, dass Kühler nicht in der Liste zu finden sind.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Januar 2017)

So jetzt kommt es raus vofür Matthias eingestellt wurde.
Büroverschönerung.


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

ja aber er sachte, es gibt was neues zu kaufen...
und er meinte bestimmt nicht das WK Bauteil


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Es gibt beides aktuell nicht zu kaufen. 

Das Dual D5 Top ist ein Prototyp, der bis auf 1-2 kleine Änderungen, aber so im Laufe des Jahres kommen wird.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2017)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> So jetzt kommt es raus vofür Matthias eingestellt wurde.
> Büroverschönerung.



Wenn ich eine Büroverschönerung haben wollte, hätte ich wohl eher was weibliches eingestellt  Aber leider schafft er es auch nicht, mir meinen Kaffee zu bringen, dahingehend muss ich ihn noch etwas erziehen. Aber ansonsten ist er so fleißig, das ich ein wenig die Füße hoch legen kan....lol.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Büroverschönerung haben wollte, hätte ich wohl eher was weibliches eingestellt  Aber leider schafft er es auch nicht, mir meinen Kaffee zu bringen, dahingehend muss ich ihn noch etwas erziehen. Aber ansonsten ist er so fleißig, das ich ein wenig die Füße hoch legen kan....lol.



Der war gemein...aber was anderes bin ich nicht gewohnt....Und Kaffee holen, steht leider nicht im Arbeitsvertrag...ergo...PECH gehabt. XD


----------



## TheAbyss (26. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Büroverschönerung haben wollte, hätte ich wohl eher was weibliches eingestellt  Aber leider schafft er es auch nicht, mir meinen Kaffee zu bringen, dahingehend muss ich ihn noch etwas erziehen. Aber ansonsten ist er so fleißig, das ich ein wenig die Füße hoch legen kan....lol.



Klingt als sei da noch etwas Bugfixing in der Early Alpha Eismann Version zu leisten...  hast du schonmal auf Undichtigkeiten geprüft? Soll schwer sein bei dem Sample den O-Ring zu wechseln *Duck und wegrennt*


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Derzeit wird an einer neuen Revison der Entlüftung gearbeitet...ebenso muss das PWM Feld neu ausgerichtet werden. Alles im allem wird es wohl erst mit der Revision 3.XXX richtig laufen. Wann dieses Update aufgespielt wird, steht derzeit nicht Fest.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2017)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Klingt als sei da noch etwas Bugfixing in der Early Alpha Eismann Version zu leisten...  hast du schonmal auf Undichtigkeiten geprüft? Soll schwer sein bei dem Sample den O-Ring zu wechseln *Duck und wegrennt*



Äh.... also er läuft zum Glück nicht aus.... looool. Allerdings muss ich wohl ein paar Fittinge fester andrehen und sein PWM Feld ist wirklich ziemlich gestört. Meist läuft er im Schlafmodus. Sehr ärgerlich, denn er gibt dann recht scharrende Geräusche von sich wenn das PWM Signal mal wieder nicht ausreichend ist. Das klingt dan grob so... SchnarchSchnarchSchnarch.... merkwürdiger Ton. 
Ich hoffe nicht, das ich ihn austauschen muss, denn aktuell ist er Revision 1.0 und bis 3.XXX will ich eigentlich nicht warten. Ich werde aber noch ein paar Softwareupdates aufspielen und hoffen das er dann läuft wie er soll  Nur ob seine Speicherkapazität ausreichend sein wird, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Aufgrund des festverbauten Speichers, wäre auch hier ein Austausch nötig. 

Aber alles in allem.... bis auf ein paar Kinderkrankheiten, läuft der Eisman schon recht gut. Er ist ja erst seit ein paar Tagen wirklich in Betrieb, er muss sich noch etwas einlaufen und ich bin guter Dinge, dass er tun wird was er tun soll  

Nur das mit dem Kaffee.... beim nächsten Arbeitsvertrag lasse ich das extra eintragen


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

ich hab hier nen Radi rumfliegen
allerdings waren einige Lamellen verbogen, welche ich erstmal wieder gerichtet habe

solange keine Rohre beschädigt sind, kann man den doch noch gut verwenden, oder?
(wobei undichtigkeit auffallen würde... er ist in einem Befülltem Kühlkreis eingebunden und genau so auf Lager gelegt worden


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Januar 2017)

verbogenen lamellen sind kein problem


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Ja genau...solang alle Rohre unbeschädigt sind, kannst du Ihn normal verwenden. Die Finnen verbiegen leider recht schnell, da Kupfer eben sehr weich ist in diesen Materialstärken.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2017)

@Rarek
Die Finnen sind so fein, dass es quasi unmöglich ist hier einen perfekten Radiator auszuliefern. Du hast sicher gemerkt wie leicht sie sich biegen lassen. Aber ja, wie Narbennarr schon sagt, solange nur die Finnen etwas verbogen sind, ist es egal.

EDIT: Man.... da sitzen wir nebeneinander hier und dennoch schreiben wir fast gleichzeitig zu der selben Frage XD.


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

lol
ihr beiden seit mir ja ein haufen... 

und Eddy, es geht um einen mindestens 2 Jahre alten Radi... durch den kürzlichen lagerumzug passieren halt auch verbogene Lamellen 
genauer diesen: Sets mit SINGLE Radiator - innovatek SET LC Plus intel P4  - innovatek webSHOP


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> lol
> ihr beiden seit mir ja ein haufen... [/url]



Dies liegt aber definitiv nicht an meiner Firmware oder ausgelasteten Postprozessen....


----------



## TheAbyss (26. Januar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Äh.... also er läuft zum Glück nicht aus.... looool. Allerdings muss ich wohl ein paar Fittinge fester andrehen und sein PWM Feld ist wirklich ziemlich gestört. Meist läuft er im Schlafmodus. Sehr ärgerlich, denn er gibt dann recht scharrende Geräusche von sich wenn das PWM Signal mal wieder nicht ausreichend ist. Das klingt dan grob so... SchnarchSchnarchSchnarch.... merkwürdiger Ton.
> Ich hoffe nicht, das ich ihn austauschen muss, denn aktuell ist er Revision 1.0 und bis 3.XXX will ich eigentlich nicht warten. Ich werde aber noch ein paar Softwareupdates aufspielen und hoffen das er dann läuft wie er soll  Nur ob seine Speicherkapazität ausreichend sein wird, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Aufgrund des festverbauten Speichers, wäre auch hier ein Austausch nötig.
> 
> Aber alles in allem.... bis auf ein paar Kinderkrankheiten, läuft der Eisman schon recht gut. Er ist ja erst seit ein paar Tagen wirklich in Betrieb, er muss sich noch etwas einlaufen und ich bin guter Dinge, dass er tun wird was er tun soll
> ...



..das Geräusch könnte ein schabender Rotor sein.. ist das Top evtl. zu eng? Ich würde ich bei dem Verhalten rein über Spannung regeln, das Modell soll besonders gut auf 24V / 10A laufen.... ansonsten RMA, wieviel km hat er denn inzwischen runter?

EDIT: Denk daran, nur Gleichstrom, das Modell ist ein umgelabelter Schneemann und kommt ohne Gleichrichter und Verpolungsschutz... Speicher ist von der 970, insofern nicht vollaufenlassen...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2017)

Hm... das mit dem Top werde ich nochmal prüfen, allerdings wäre das deinfitiv ein Garantiefall und Umtauschgrund. Das geht ja gar nicht wenn das Produkt nicht passend zusammengesetzt wurde. Naja, er ist nicht mehr das Neuste Modell, im Grunde hat er schon vier Nachfolger produziert die zwar nich nicht lange verfügbar sind und zeitlich in kurzen Abständen kamen, aber der Jüngste ist er damit nicht mehr. 

Leider sind die direkten Nachfolger noch zu jung und unerprobt um sie gegen ihn zu ersetzen, aber Alternativen sollten sich im Schlimmsten Fall finden lassen. 

Was die Spannung betrifft.... hm... ich steck mal einen Anderes Netzteil ein. Ich finde es immer recht unangenehm den Stecker bei solchen Produkten zu wechseln, aber was muss das muss. Aber den Kippschalter prüfe ich definitiv nicht, dafür muss ich jemanden holen der sich damit auch befassen möchte. 

Mal sehen, wenn wieder komische SchnarchSchnarch Geräusche auftreten, werde ich mal für eine Spannungsspitze sorgen, das sollte eventuelle Probleme im Kreislauf schnell lösen. 

Ein umgelabelter Schneemann..... waaaaaaaaas.... das ist dann aber nicht das, was ich bestellt habe... Grummel.... ich muss mal prüfen wer den Kram produziet hat und gegebenfalls einen Nachlass verlangen.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Sprach das alte 70er Jahre Basteldesign.....ich enthalte mich der Stimme...

Fakt ist...das Modell weißt nun mal Bauartbedingte Fehler auf...die weder der gesetzlichen Garantie, noch des Umtauschrechtes entsprechen. 

Schnarch und Knatter Geräusche treten eigentlich nur vereinzelt in Gehäusen ohne Sidewindow auf. Dank der integrierten Netzteilabdeckung, sowie der maßgefertigten Kabelversorgung inkl. CableCombs, ist das Modell "Schneemann" in der Regel sehr Robust und sogar auf militärischem Stand. 

Lediglich mit einem leichten, wackeln der Gehäusefüße muss im entspannungsfall gerechnet werden. Dieses kann sich ggf. unter Stress etwas ausweiten. 

Die Speichermenge sollte sogar übermäßig ausfallen, da die Festplatten doch eine etwas überdimensionierte Masse aufweisen. Diese werden nach und nach durch effizientere, SSD Speicher ersetzt.

Das falsche Label kommt durch einige, technische Probleme während des Umzuges und der vorübergehenden Zwischenlösung. Welche intern hinsichtlich bekannt sein sollte.


----------



## Rarek (27. Januar 2017)

hmm... ich bin dann seit heute Besitzer besagter - 5 Jahre alter - Wasserkühlung... 
wohin mit dem altwasser? kann ich die einfach in der Dusche demontieren? (nicht das es nacher Sondermüll o.ä. ist  )


edit:

Eddy? bei euch gibts nicht zufällig auch Kühler mit Makel zu Kaufen (also optisch)
denn Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany 
wäre mir fast zu teuer, und nen Kratzer o.ä. würde mich nicht stören, solange es nicht die eigentliche Funktion einschränkt


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Januar 2017)

Moinsen. Hat die vpp755 gegenüber der AC d5 pwm irgendwelche Vorteile? Der Preisunterschied liegt ja nur bei 8 euro. Passt die vpp755 auch in den aquacomputer D5 100ml AGB?


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> Eddy? bei euch gibts nicht zufällig auch Kühler mit Makel zu Kaufen (also optisch)
> denn Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> wäre mir fast zu teuer, und nen Kratzer o.ä. würde mich nicht stören, solange es nicht die eigentliche Funktion einschränkt



Es gibt oftmals gebrauchte Ware zum reduzierten Preis. Ob natürlich der Kühler direkt dabei ist, musst du mal nachschauen: Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2017)

kühler selbst, nein
und andere Produkte, welche mich interessieren könnten, ham se nicht da... manno... sortiert doch mal nen radi mehr aus 
denn nen 360'er Radi für 32€ ist schon nen feines Angebot ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (30. Januar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> hmm... ich bin dann seit heute Besitzer besagter - 5 Jahre alter - Wasserkühlung...
> wohin mit dem altwasser? kann ich die einfach in der Dusche demontieren? (nicht das es nacher Sondermüll o.ä. ist  )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (30. Januar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Moinsen. Hat die vpp755 gegenüber der AC d5 pwm irgendwelche Vorteile? Der Preisunterschied liegt ja nur bei 8 euro. Passt die vpp755 auch in den aquacomputer D5 100ml AGB?



Sie ist nochmal leiser, hat ein kompakteres Gehäuse. Letzteres ist sogar wechselbar...farbige Gehäuse kommen bald. Die Leistung konnte zum vergleich "normaler" D5 auch gesteigert werden. 
Ja, die Pumpe passt in den AGB.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

steht drauf, dass Biologische Kläranlagen keine Probleme haben sollten, also denk ich mal, das ich es nei kippen kann
ist auch nur Innovatek Protekt IP drinne


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (30. Januar 2017)

Ja dann kannst du das rein kippen. (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Januar 2017)

Viele Wasserzusätze enthaten gewässerschädigende Substanzen und sind somit prinzipiell ein Fall für die Schadstoffsammelstelle. Leider ist die Kennzeichnung oft nicht vorschriftgemäß oder unvollständig (Beispiel Alphacool CKC: Laut Packungstext "gesundheitsschädlich" und "ordnungsgemäß" zu "entsorgen". Aber kein Gefahrensymbol, kein R-Satz, keine vollständige Inhaltsangabe und keine Informationen, welche Entsorgung denn ordnungsgemäß wäre), glücklicherweise sind die Konzentrationen aber auch eher gering, so dass eine Entsorgung über das Abwassernetz geringer Mengen gegebenfalls sogar legal wäre. Das ist rechtlich aber eine Ausnahme und somit im Zweifelsfall nicht anzunehmen.
PCGH testet trotzdem unter anderem aus diesem Grund mit destilliertem Wasser ohne Zusätze.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

also ich könnte hier R22, S2, S24/25 und S46 anbieten 

außerdem hats noch nen Xn Gefahrensymbol und nen Hinweis, dass es laut GGVS und GGVE kein Gefahrgut darstellt ^^
aber so ausführlich habe ich es sonst wirklich noch nicht gesehen... leider


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2017)

man ist das still hier...

aber zur Frage:
Produktvergleich Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic AMD Acetal, Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic AMD Acetal Clean | Geizhals Deutschland

was ist der unterschied zwischen clean und ... naja... nicht-clean ?


----------



## IssaP (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn du den Links zu Aquatuning folgst, siehst du dass der günstigere die Basic Version ist und der teurere die Pro Version ist, vom Aussehen her scheinen die aber gleich zu sein.


----------



## Rarek (1. Februar 2017)

gefolgt bin ich, aber nen Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen ^^
edit: ah doch... ganz unten sieht man, dass der Pro irgendwo vernickelt ist

aber interessant, dass beide als Basic gelistet sind bei GH
*end edit*


kennt wer nen günstigerten Block für AM3+ ?
(bzw. wäre es ratsam zu warten bis eventuell manche fallen dürch AM4 (aber ich denke nicht, dass sich ein Hersteller das bissl Mühe sparen wird...)


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. Februar 2017)

Ja wie schon erwähnt ist der bei GH mit "clean" bezeichnete die Version mit vernickelter Bodenplatte. 

Zu AM3+ zu AM4 wird es kaum neue Kühler geben, die meisten benutzen sich ein modulares Haltesystem welches einfach durch eine optionale Halterung angepasst werden kann.

Unser XPX zb. ist bereits ab Werk AM4 Montagefähig.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

ja, aber ist er auch zu teuer für mich... und blau beleuchtet 
am liebsten würd ich ja zu nem drei greifen, aber Anfitec lässt sich die Qualität auch gut bezahlen... 
aber so ist Qualität nun mal, willste was ordentliches, musste fief in die Taschen greifen

und die 15€ welche ich für den AC Block draufzahlen müsste, gebe ich lieber für Nahrung aus


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. Februar 2017)

Die Beleuchtung kann man ändern oder einfach nicht nutzen.  Kühlleistung ist er jedenfalls die REV derzeit. GunMetal, Chrome, Blau, Rot, Silber oder Schwarz sind aktuell möglich...Farben liegen schon hier und haben bald offiziell Release.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

ist zwar nicht dein Job, aber nenne mir mal bitte, was an eurem besser als an dem Heatkiller?

vielleicht biste nen guter Verkäufer und kriegst mich überredet ne woche nicht einkaufen zu gehen und stattdessen die 15€ mehr auszugeben beim Wasserblock


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. Februar 2017)

Also erstmal Respekt das du 1 Woche mit 15 Euro Leben kannst! Das futtern meine Kids alleine an Obst und Gemüse jeden Tag weg...ok...ich auch. XD

Optisch ist der Heatkiller klar Moderner, aber unserer ist den optischen Vorlieben anpassbar. Farblich stehen dir klar mehr Optionen zur Verfügung. Ist man Bastler, kann man das Cover sogar lackieren usw usw...dafür wurde er speziell Konzipiert. Die Kühlleistung ist klar besser, was mit diversen Tests und Reviews seit einiger Zeit bekannt ist.

Auf Grund der Modularität und der Beleuchtungsoption, relativiert sich der Preis wieder.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

ich muss, denn mehr kriege ich net ausgezahlt   
ist aber auch nur für essen Trinken, der rest kommt aus der WG Kasse (Strom, Wasser, etc.)
zudem bin ich auch alleine und lebe gerne minimalistisch... mehr würde bei mir eher schlecht werden


relativieren ja, nur obs mir das Wert ist 
muss ja immerhin noch nen GPX 390X M04 Kaufen sowie nen 360'er (oder 280'er) Radi ^^
das ganze am besten für 80€ ... aber der GPU Block kostet schon mehr


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. Februar 2017)

Mmmmm....hab dir mal ne PN geschickt, da kannste mir mal mehr zu dem Projekt erzählen.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. Februar 2017)

ACHTUNG: 

Aufgrund eines technischen Defekts in unserem Lager können voraussichtlich bis Montag, 06.02.2017 keine Pakete versendet werden.
Wir bitten die Unannehmlichkeiten und die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> gefolgt bin ich, aber nen Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen ^^
> edit: ah doch... ganz unten sieht man, dass der Pro irgendwo vernickelt ist



Die Pro-Version hat intern einen anderen Aufbau, vor allem eine feinere Bodenplatte. Technisch betrachtet handelt es sich um das Topmodell, aber die "Clean"-Version kommt ohne Edelstahl-Zierblende auf der Oberseite daher.



> kennt wer nen günstigerten Block für AM3+ ?
> (bzw. wäre es ratsam zu warten bis eventuell manche fallen dürch AM4 (aber ich denke nicht, dass sich ein Hersteller das bissl Mühe sparen wird...)



Mit großem Preisverfall würde ich nicht rechnen. Neu produzierten Kühlern legt man einfach die andere Halterung bei, nur bei fertig verpackten Exemplaren lohnt sich ein Abverkauf. In Anbetracht der geringen Nachfrage nach neuen AM3+-Komponenten werden die Händler aber nur wenige auf Lager haben.




Rarek schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht dein Job, aber nenne mir mal bitte, was an eurem besser als an dem Heatkiller?
> 
> vielleicht biste nen guter Verkäufer und kriegst mich überredet ne woche nicht einkaufen zu gehen und stattdessen die 15€ mehr auszugeben beim Wasserblock



*hust*PCGH01/17*hust*oder*hust*Digitalsonderheft Wakü*husthust*


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Pro-Version hat intern einen anderen Aufbau, vor allem eine feinere Bodenplatte. Technisch betrachtet handelt es sich um das Topmodell, aber die "Clean"-Version kommt ohne Edelstahl-Zierblende auf der Oberseite daher.
> 
> 
> Mit großem Preisverfall würde ich nicht rechnen. Neu produzierten Kühlern legt man einfach die andere Halterung bei, nur bei fertig verpackten Exemplaren lohnt sich ein Abverkauf. In Anbetracht der geringen Nachfrage nach neuen AM3+-Komponenten werden die Händler aber nur wenige auf Lager haben.
> ...


ah, ok


dacht ich mir auch schon ^^


die 01/17 war genau das Heft, wo ich nen Tag zu spät am Kiosk war 
und  Sonderhefte kriegt man hier am Kiosk nur selten, und das WaKü Heft ist nicht  dabei... aber extra Liefern lassen will ich auch nicht, wegen der  Versandkosten


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> ah, ok
> 
> 
> dacht ich mir auch schon ^^
> ...


Online als PDF, App oder Ebook.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Online als PDF, App oder Ebook.



nett gemeint, aber dann habe ich es nicht in Papier hier 

ich habe nicht ohne Grund nen eigenes Schrankfach nur für PCGH Hefte


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2017)

Das digitale Sonderheft gibt es bis auf weiteres leider gar nicht auf Papier. Insbesondere die erste Fassung hat zwar die an diese Nische gestellten Absatzerwartungen übertroffen, aber für eine rentable Print-Variante inklusive Distribution müsste die Auflage vervielfacht werden. Wer ohnehin fast alle Monatshefte hat, kann aber auch einfach die Lücken mit Nachbestellung füllen – das Sonderheft ist zwar übersichtlicher, aber vor allem eine Zusammenstellung für Leser die nur an diesem einzigen Thema interessiert sind.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

sprich das Sonderheft ist ein Sammelsorium?
gut... dann käme ja nur die erste Ausgabe des jahres in frage... mal schauen ob ich mir das noch Nachbestelle


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2017)

Jein. Das Sonderheft ist nicht einfach copy&paste, sondern sorgfältig überarbeitet, mit aktuellen Preisen versehen und ähnliches. Stellenweise sind ganze Passagen neu geschrieben und natürlich stehen hier erstmals inhaltlich verwandte Artikel direkt nebeneinander, die im Hauptheft Monate auseinander lagen. Aber es wurden keine neue Messungen durchgeführt. (Fast komplett neu ist beispielsweise die 140-mm-Lüfterübersicht. Zwar standen alle diese Informationen schon einmal in der Print, aber über drei Ausgaben verteilt so dass zum Teil nicht einmal Beschreibungstext und gültiges Messergebniss beeinander sind.)


----------



## PegasusSK (2. Februar 2017)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Radiatoren:
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm und
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm
Welche Abmessungen haben die wirklich?
Der XT45 steht in den Details mit 466 x 144 x 45mm, der Beschreibung mit 468 x 144 x 46mm und der Technischen Zeichnung mit 465 x 144 x 45mm.
Der ST30 steht in den Details mit 437 x 144 x 30mm, der Beschreibung und der Technischen Zeichnung mit 458,5 x 144 x 30 mm.
Beim XT45 mag es Haarspalterei sein, aber der ST30 ist immerhin 2cm länger/kürzer.


----------



## Rarek (2. Februar 2017)

also ich gehe nach der Zeichnung, denn ich meine, dass die Stimmen muss (theoretisch)
aber was nun ist, kann ich net sagen


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. Februar 2017)

PegasusSK schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Radiatoren:
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm und
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm
> Welche Abmessungen haben die wirklich?
> ...





Oh in der tat sind da Fehler drin. ST30 420 = 458,5mm Lang / XT45 420 = 468mm Lang

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage bzw. einen Hinweis zur VPP 755 in Verbindung mit der D5 Eisdecke Plexi (beides gestern geliefert bekommen):

Bei der Eisdecke ist ein großer Runder Dichtungsring dabei, den man laut Packungsbeilage bei der Montage auch auf gar keinen Fall vergessen darf.
So weit, so logisch und eindeutig.
Jetzt wird die VPP 755 aber mit einem sehr ähnlichen / dem gleichen Dichtungsring zusammen ausgeliefert, ohne dass dieser in der Packungsbeilage der Pumpe in irgendeiner Weise erwähnt wird.

Nun ist also nicht ganz eindeutig klar, ob man die Montage nun mit einem oder mit beiden Ringen durchführen muss. 
Oder womöglich hat die VPP755 minimal andere Anschlussmaße als die klassische D5, weshalb man nur den Ring aus der Pumpen-Packung verwenden sollte?

Natürlich stolpert man spätestens bei der Montage darüber, dass beide Ringe zusammen nicht passen.
Und im Zweifelsfall kann man auch beide Ringe nachmessen und feststellen, dass sie identisch sind, weshalb es egal ist, welchen man einsetzt.
Aber es wäre trotzdem schön, wenn es dazu einen klaren Hinweis in einer der beiden Packungsbeilagen gibt, damit man nicht unnötig verunsichert ist (ist man als WaKü Neuling ja meist ohnehin schon mehr als genug  )
... hat ja auch nicht jeder einen Messschieber zu Hause


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. Februar 2017)

Bei unseren Eisbechern und Eisdecken sind immer Dichtungen dabei, da man sie auch mit anderen D5 Pendants nutzen kann. Diese werden in der Regel immer ohne Dichtring ausgeliefert. 

In unseren VPP755 Packungen, befindet sich deshalb der Dichtring, falls beim geplanten Top/AGB von anderen Herstellern keiner dabei ist, oder man nur einen gebrauchten hat. Dieser sollte dann getauscht werden gegen den neuen. 

Es wird natürlich nur 1 Dichtring verwendet.


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (3. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte einfach mal ne Frage wie lange der Aquatuning Versand in zuzeit dauert. Ich warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf mein Paket und das ist in der letzten Zeit nicht das erstemal das es so lange dauert.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. Februar 2017)

Das hängt immer von der gewählten Versandart ab und ob gerade alles Lieferbar ist. zur Zeit kommt es wegen eines defektes am Hochregal Gabelstaplers, zu diversen Lieferverzögerungen. 

Am besten rufst du mal beim Support an, dort kann man dir am schnellsten helfen.


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab am Sonntag bestellt und gestern (in die Schweiz) geliefert bekommen. Allerdings mit UPS Prime.
Da hatte ich wohl bezüglich des defekten Staplers gerade noch Glück


----------



## StealthDackel (4. Februar 2017)

Interessanterweise steht inzwischen die Eiswolf gtx 1080 m03 in der Nvidia-Kompatibilitätsliste und wie erwartet kompatibel mit meiner Graka. http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility list Nvidia.pdf Darf man hier per link der Einfachheit halbe dorthin verweisen? Habs mal gemacht  Nun steht das ersehnte Teil schon in der Liste, aber es ist immer noch nicht käuflich zu erwerben oder? Daher wiederhole ich jetzt mit neuen Infos mal meine Frage: Wann wird die Eiswolf gtx 1080 m03 (Black) erhältlich sein? Lässt sich da inzwischen etwas zu sagen?


----------



## the_leon (5. Februar 2017)

Wenn der Kühler bei Aquatuning im Lager ist 

Das kann dank chinesisch Neujahr etwas dauern.


----------



## Shooot3r (5. Februar 2017)

At Homepage down im Moment?


----------



## Rarek (5. Februar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> At Homepage down im Moment?



Aquatuning.de - Is Aquatuning Down Right Now?

jup


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Februar 2017)

Also bei mir gehts wieder, obwohl Is It Down Right Now? Website Down or Not? AT noch als down anzeigt...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (6. Februar 2017)

StealthDackel schrieb:


> Interessanterweise steht inzwischen die Eiswolf gtx 1080 m03 in der Nvidia-Kompatibilitätsliste und wie erwartet kompatibel mit meiner Graka. http://www.alphacool.com/download/compatibility list Nvidia.pdf Darf man hier per link der Einfachheit halbe dorthin verweisen? Habs mal gemacht  Nun steht das ersehnte Teil schon in der Liste, aber es ist immer noch nicht käuflich zu erwerben oder? Daher wiederhole ich jetzt mit neuen Infos mal meine Frage: Wann wird die Eiswolf gtx 1080 m03 (Black) erhältlich sein? Lässt sich da inzwischen etwas zu sagen?



Der "normale" GPX 1080 M03 ist im Lager, die Pro Version, also der Eiswolf hat es vor Chinese New Year nicht mehr geschafft. Dort Bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. Februar 2017)

Moins! Mal ne Frage an die AT-Spezis: Ich habe zwei Eisbecher 150 verbunden, aber das Steigröhrchen ist nur für einen ausgelegt. Gibt es ein passendes was lang genug ist, damit es bis in den oberen AGB reicht? Es müsste so wenigstens 13 cm lang sein, besser wäre 16cm.
Könnte das Alphacool Cape Cyclone 250 Steigröhrchen G3/8 (166mm) eventuell passen?


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2017)

Mach doch mal bitte ein Bild von der Konstruktion, ich kann mir da grad überhaupt nichts vorstellen.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. Februar 2017)

Ja ich bitte auch um ein Bild.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Februar 2017)

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, was er da gebaut hat. Ich frage mich nur, wie du die zwei AGBs miteinander verbunden hast? 

Ich denke mal das sieht so in etwa aus. Und er bräuchte nen Röhrchen wie das längere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn er eines auf den Kopf stellt, dann kann man das durchaus mit Verlängerungen und Doppelnippel verbinden. Ich versteh nur die Frage bezüglich des Steigröhrchens nicht so ganz. Aber grundlegend gibt es kein Steigröhrchen, das bis ganz nach oben durch geht, da du damit ja icht durch das obere Gewinde durch kommst. Oder willst du die Deckel weglassen? Nur dann wüsste ich nicht wie du das verbinden willst außer mit kleben und davon rate ich ganz dringend ab.


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Februar 2017)

Leider hab ich aktuell kein Bild, weil momentan wieder nur den normalen Eisbecher verbaut habe, aber lass es mich so erklären:

Man nehmen den normalen Eisbecher:
Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Plexi Ausgleichsbehalter | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

dazu kommt eine weitere Röhre (Eisbecher Plexi Tube):
Alphacool Eisbecher Plexi Tube 60x105mm | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

und der Verbinder:
Alphacool Resevoir Connector 60mm POM | 60mm - Zubehor | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kurzum: mittels Verbinder wird ein zweites Röhrenstück eingeschraubt und der AGB verlängert. Ganz simpel. Nun möchte ich brauch ich aber ein längeres Steigröhrchen (dieses was von unten kommt). 
Ich hoffe das ist soweit verständlich.

Im Bild hab ich mal das Steigröhrchen markiert, damit ihr wisst um was es mir geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (7. Februar 2017)

evtl. würde dir das untere Steigröhrchen vom Eisbecher 250 als Ersatzteil helfen.


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Februar 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> evtl. würde dir das untere Steigröhrchen vom Eisbecher 250 als Ersatzteil helfen.



So eins konnte ich bisher nicht finden. Nur das obere welches 71mm lang ist. Und das ist das gleiche wie das untere vom 150er Eisbecher...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. Februar 2017)

Hast du was zum Messen des Außendurchmessers? Könnte ein 12er oder 13er Rohr sein....nur so als Idee...dann kannst du dir dein Steigröhrchen selber bauen.

Das "lange" haben wir so nicht als Ersatzteil im Sortiment.


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Februar 2017)

Ja, digitaler Messschieber ist vorhanden. Wenn ich zuhause bin schau ich mal.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. Februar 2017)

Prima! Bekommen wir schon irgendwie geschaukelt.


----------



## Bariphone (7. Februar 2017)

Tat ich auch sagen. Aber eine Frage wofür ein 300er AGB wenn es doch nen 250er gibt. Umso mehr Verbindungen umso größer ist doch die Gefahr das irgendwo was undicht ist.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Hast du was zum Messen des Außendurchmessers? Könnte ein 10er oder 13er Rohr sein....nur so als Idee...dann kannst du dir dein Steigröhrchen selber bauen.
> 
> Das "lange" haben wir so nicht als Ersatzteil im Sortiment.



Wenn die G1/4-Zoll-Gewinde innen mit ausreichendem Abstand zur Wand zugänglich sind:
Anschluss + 20 cm Hardtube?


----------



## KillercornyX (7. Februar 2017)

So ich hab mal nachgemessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außendurchmesser: 13mm
Dieses Maß benötige ich, da dieses Ende in den Boden des AGBs gesteckt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innenmaß: 9,9cm

Dies ist das obere Ende des Steigröhrchens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die seitlich angeordneten Löcher sorgen dafür, dass ein netter Sprinkler-Effekt entsteht. Mit nem normalem Acrylrohr wäre das zwar nicht der Fall, aber ich würde trotzdem mal probieren wie es sich schlägt.


----------



## leon676 (7. Februar 2017)

Also erstmal ne kurze Frage.
Warum nimmst du nicht einfach eine große Röhre? Würde doch wahrscheinlich besser aussehen, als mit so nem Verbinder, ganz abgesehen davon, dass es auch noch billiger wäre...
Die Löcher könntest du in eine Hardtube doch einfach selbst mit einem kleinen Bohrer bohren, wird vlt nicht ganz so perfekt, sollte aber zumindest klappen.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Februar 2017)

Es hatte sich so ergeben. Mir war der Boden undicht geworden und ich musste mir nen neuen Eisbecher besorgen. Und da dann eine "Hauptröhre" übrig war hab ich mir dann noch den Verbinder gekauft.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Ja dann ein 13er Rohr rein....ggf. sogar ein vernickeltes...sieht dann optisch Cool aus bei klarem Fluid. Man verzichtet dann nur auf den Sprinkeleffekt...der sowieso dahin ist, da man den AGB aus optischen Gründen meist eh zu 95% füllt.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ja dann ein 13er Rohr rein....ggf. sogar ein vernickeltes...sieht dann optisch Cool aus bei klarem Fluid. Man verzichtet dann nur auf den Sprinkeleffekt...der sowieso dahin ist, da man den AGB aus optischen Gründen meist eh zu 95% füllt.



Ich lass genau so viel Flüssigkeit weg, dass ich den Sprinklereffekt noch habe. Find ich optisch schön und dient zur optischen Kontrolle des Durchflusses.
Habt ihr so ein Rohr im Sortiment? Ein Link wäre gut...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Na klar....wenn du das Wasser so ca. 1-4cm über das Röhrchen füllt, dann hast du auch einen optischen Effekt. Je nach dem wie stark die Pumpe zugange ist. 

Messingrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## the_leon (8. Februar 2017)

Ich denke auch, dass hier ein 13/10er Chromrohr richtig Cool aussehen könnte.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Februar 2017)

Verträgt sich das Chrom denn mit den anderen Metallen? Hab eigentlich nur Kupfer und vernickeltes Kupfer im Kreislauf, kein Alu.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Ja, nur Aluminium sollte man in einem Loop vermeiden. Nickel und Chrom sind kein Thema.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mal wieder ein paar teaser zu einigen Prototypen...einen davon gab es ja schon kurz hier zu sehen....



Zunächst ein Dual D5 Top. Von mir anvisierte Versionen: Satiniert, Klar und eine "Heavy" Version aus Vollmetall! (Änderungen möglich!)

In der finalen Version, werden umlaufend alle Kanten an gefast sein! Man wird das Top klassisch montieren können wie auf den Bildern zu sehen. 
Dazu liegend UND stehend wir optional Möglich sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als zweites habe ich 2 teaser des Eisblock XPX in Plexi! Zunächst die satinierte Version, die klare wird folgen!

Gerade mit den Haltern aus unseren Modding-Kits, kann man hier sehr schön nach seinem Gusto gestalten!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Februar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich auch matte / satinierte Hardtubes?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Aber klar. Eisrohr satin...

Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## keks4 (8. Februar 2017)

Nice, wenn der Plexi Eisblock die selben Werte besitzt von der Temperatur her wie das Original Tausch ich ihn gegen meinen Plexi Supremacy Evo


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

keks4 schrieb:


> Nice, wenn der Plexi Eisblock die selben Werte besitzt von der Temperatur her wie das Original Tausch ich ihn gegen meinen Plexi Supremacy Evo



In diversen Tests belegt das der XPX besser Kühlt als der EK Block....  Beim Plexi Modell wurde nichts an der Kühlstruktur etc. geändert... 

Freut mich das er dir gefällt.


----------



## keks4 (8. Februar 2017)

Dann weiss ich schon was als nächstes Angeschafft wird  
Wann ist in etwa mit dem Kühler zu rechnen?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Das ist jetzt die entscheidende Punkt. Frühjahr bis Sommer würde ich schätzen. Chinese New Year bremst das ganze etwas...

Wir werden ihn sicherlich so schnell es geht bringen. Etwas Geduld Bitte.


----------



## KillercornyX (8. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Aber klar. Eisrohr satin...
> 
> Acrylrohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Macht bestimmt was her.. Die sehen bestimmt sehr gut aus mit den Pacific RGB Fittings von Thermaltake. Leider sind die für 16/12mm ausgelegt und passen daher nicht zu den hierzulande üblichen 16/13mm Rohren. 

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand so 20cm von dem Eisrohr 13/10mm in Matt/Satin übrig?


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

also der XPX gefällt mir schon sehr, aber da ich nur "klares Wasser" nehmen werde, reicht mir auch der Metallene ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Warum sollte man keinen Plexi Kühler mit klarem Wasser nehmen dürfen?


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

mir gehts nicht ums dürfen, sondern eher darum, dass man gefärbtes Wasser überhaupt darin sieht und es den Effekt hat, dass man sieht wo es langläuft

mit klarem Wasser ist es egal ob man nun reingucken kann oder nicht, denn hervorgehoben wird so oder so nichts ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Ne da haste mich falsch verstanden....

Wenn dir der Plexi einfach besser gefällt, dann nimm den doch einfach. Egal ob farbig oder nicht, man sieht es dennoch immer wieder mal...sei es durch Luftbläschen usw...würde da persönlich einfach nach Optik entscheiden.

Zudem könntest du den Plexi ja auch beleuchten usw usw usw...und falls du dennoch mal Lust auf Farbe hast, musst du den Block nicht wechseln.


----------



## Rarek (8. Februar 2017)

tja, aber Schwarz-Metall-blickdicht ist bestellt, also von daher ist die sache schon erledigt


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. Februar 2017)

Ok...dann ja 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

Mal wieder eine Frage zum Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm. 
In den Details steht das der Radiator 6x G1/4 Anschlüsse hat.
In Technischen Daten wird aber ein Auslassgewinde 1/4 Zoll erwähnt, was nach den Bildern zu urteilen auf der gegenüberligenden Seite der eigentlichen Anschlüsse liegt.
Aber im Lieferumfang sind nur 4 Verschlussschrauben und im Text steht das die Entlüftungsschraube bei allen UT60 und Monsta Radiatoren vorhanden ist.
Also simple Frage, hat der Radiator eine Entlüftungsschraube oder nicht?


----------



## Chukku (9. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe den NexXxos XT45 240 (nicht 420) und der hat unten ein zusätzliches G1/4 Gewinde zum Ablassen drin. Und es ist auch mit einer Verschluss-Schraube versehen.
Hab den allerdings vor etwa 6 Monaten bezogen.. glaube aber kaum, dass sich daran inzwischen was geändert hat.

Matthias kann dir das aber sicher genauer sagen


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

Das hört sich gut an, danke.
Ich habe nämlich den NexXxos XT45 480 und der hat keinen.
Mein UT60 480 hat aber einen und den Anschluss möchte ich in meinem neuen Projekt auch gern verwenden.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. Februar 2017)

Jap...Hatta! Hatta! 

Siehe auch in den Bildern beim Artickel. 

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## PegasusSK (9. Februar 2017)

Ha, siehe Bilder.... 

*Lieferumfang:
*1x Radiator
4x Verschlussschrauben   <= nur vier und womit mach ich das Loch im Eimer zu? 
12x M3x30mm Sechskantschrauben
12x M3x35mm Sechskantschrauben

Aber danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. Februar 2017)

Schlag mich aber da müsste bereits ein Stopfen drin sein...aber ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher. Ich kann hier auch leider keinen mal eben schnell holen, das geht im neuen Lager nicht mehr. 

Zur Sicherheit kostet so ein Stopfen ja nicht viel...


----------



## KillercornyX (9. Februar 2017)

Also ich denke mal schon das Alphacook als Hersteller so schlau ist und den Stopfen mitliefert. Die Radiatoren werden meist so geliefert, dass 2 Anschlüsse offen bleiben, da man diese ja in jedem Fall benötigt.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. Februar 2017)

Davon gehe ich jetzt auch mal aus.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. Februar 2017)

Nicht zwingend WaKü stuff....aber sicher interessant für den einen oder anderen....

Neue Produkte kamen vorhin rein....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (9. Februar 2017)

Sieht aus wie Sleevs, aber die Bildqualität is eher suboptimal 

Ich bin mal so frei und bind die Bilder direkt ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. Februar 2017)

Danke...im Luxx klappen die direkt links und es bindet sich automatisch ein...muss ich hier noch schauen wie das funzt. 

Ja sind mit dem Handy auf die schnelle...und ja...sind Sleeves. Textil um genau zu sein...mehr Farben und PET sind auf dem Weg bzw. PET muss ich noch testen bevor die Produziert werden.


----------



## v3nom (9. Februar 2017)

Eisfäden / Eismantel?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

Eiswürmer!


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal schon das Alphacook als Hersteller [...]



das halte ich mal so fest 


@ Eddy:
hier würden sich die Bilder auch automatisch einbinden, wenn es von der Administration denn so gewünscht wäre


----------



## the_leon (9. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> @ Eddy:
> hier würden sich die Bilder auch automatisch einbinden, wenn es von der Administration denn so gewünscht wäre



Ich glaub du meinst Matthias


----------



## Rarek (9. Februar 2017)

moooment mal..

dat kam ja von Matt! oh...


ich bin noch alte Zeiten gewöhnt, wo man sowas nur von Eddy sah


----------



## grumpich (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie lange es ungefähr noch dauert bis die Kompatibilitätslisten für die Nexxos GPX GTX 1060 M04 und M05 veröffentlicht werden.  Da die kühler ja schon eine Weile als verfügbar angezeigt werden.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. Februar 2017)

Ja ja...der Böse Matthias wars natürlich. XD

In dem Falle, tatsächlich einfach schlichtes Alphacool Paracord....das "Eis" Produkt werden nur die kommenden PET Sleeves...dort ist der Name noch offen. 
Vorschläge werden also entgegen genommen. XD

1060 M04 ist für die Nvidia Founders Edit

1060 M06 ist für die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 6GB WindForce OC 6G, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N1060WF2OC-6GD)


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Februar 2017)

Ist bei der ac ddc310 so eine haltelasche dabei, damit man die Pumpe samt AGB ( aqualis) an der Gehäusewand befestigen kann?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ja ja...der Böse Matthias wars natürlich. XD
> 
> In dem Falle, tatsächlich einfach schlichtes Alphacool Paracord....das "Eis" Produkt werden nur die kommenden PET Sleeves...dort ist der Name noch offen.
> Vorschläge werden also entgegen genommen. XD



Eiswürmer oder spaghettiEis


----------



## leon676 (9. Februar 2017)

Also erstmal spaghettiEis ist top
Dann habe ich heute bei JayzTwoCents (My pump died... did the antifreeze kill it?? Let's pimp out my Test Bench! - YouTube) gesehen, dass er Probleme mit euren Metall Tops für die DDC310 hatte. Sind diese Probleme bekannt und nur noch bei evt. alten Revisionen der Top vorhanden?
Benutze die Pumpe zwar nicht, wollte aber mal drauf hinweisen, dass es da Probleme zu geben scheint.
Btw: gehören AT und Alphacool eigentlich zusammen?^^


----------



## the_leon (10. Februar 2017)

Zusammen gehören tun sie nicht, aber eng zusammenarbeiten schon.


----------



## Chukku (10. Februar 2017)

Kurze Frage:
Das hier ist doch die V.2 der Alphacool VPP755 oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau die hat bei mir nämlich ca. 1 Woche nach Einbau (ca. 10-20h Betriebsstunden) gestern den Geist aufgegeben.
Soll heißen: Sie läuft beim Rechner-Start nur noch sehr sporadisch an.. vielleicht in 50% der Fälle.
In den anderen 50% zuckt sie nur 3-4 mal kurz und bleibt dann still.
Das hat gestern fast meine CPU gegrillt.. bis ich am Netzschalter war, war sie auf 105° 

Eingesetzt habe ich die Pumpe in Verbindung mit der Eisdecke D5 und den dazugehörigen Füßen.
Angeschlossen war sie ausschließlich am Netzteil und weder per 3-Pin noch per PWM Stecker mit dem MB verbunden.
Der Fehler trat bei Poti-Stellung "3" auf.  Danach habe ich noch etwas herumprobiert (natürlich mit externem Netzteil ohne den Rechner zu starten) und ihn auch bei Stellung "5" reproduzieren können.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich die sie ohne größere Probleme wieder bei Aquatuning einschicken kann?

Hier noch ein Bild von der Einbausituation vor dem Fehler.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich wieder auf die AC DDC310 zurückgerüstet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Zusammen gehören tun sie nicht, aber eng zusammenarbeiten schon.



Naja...^^


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2017)

Sind das Original Paracords oder nur einfache Textil Sleeves?
 Und was kostet dann 1m zB?


----------



## keks4 (10. Februar 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Zusammen gehören tun sie nicht, aber eng zusammenarbeiten schon.


Kann mich ja täuschen, aber hat AC nicht AT gekauft? (Oder anders rum, wie auch immer  )


----------



## the_leon (10. Februar 2017)

Das ist zumindest die offizielle Aussage


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Februar 2017)

Also meine DDC310 mit Eisdecke steht auf den erhältlichen Füssen auf ner Shoggy-Eigenkreation.. wüsste nicht dass es einen "Wandanker" gibt... aber ich lasse mich gern belehren.


----------



## Rarek (10. Februar 2017)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Also meine DDC310 mit Eisdecke steht auf den erhältlichen Füssen auf ner Shoggy-Eigenkreation.. wüsste nicht dass es einen "Wandanker" gibt... aber ich lasse mich gern belehren.



meiste auf dem 2. Bild vonChukku?

die steht auch auf Beinen, nur ist das ein Hochkantbild, welches liegt, meine ich


----------



## Chukku (10. Februar 2017)

Nee, ich glaube er meinte die Frage von Shooot3er eine Seite weiter vorne 

Aber ja.. das Bild liegt auf der Seite.
Keine Ahnung, warum und ob man das hier irgendwie ändern kann


----------



## TheAbyss (10. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> meiste auf dem 2. Bild vonChukku?
> 
> die steht auch auf Beinen, nur ist das ein Hochkantbild, welches liegt, meine ich



Nope, war auf die Frage von:


Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ist bei der ac ddc310 so eine haltelasche dabei, damit man die Pumpe samt AGB ( aqualis) an der Gehäusewand befestigen kann?



bezogen!


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2017)

Da Patente für Alphacool-Produkte auf Aquatuning und deren Inhaber angemeldet  sind, dürfen auch diejenigen die den Zusammenschluss nicht miterlebt  haben, getrost von etwas mehr als nur enger Zusammenarbeit ausgehen -  auch wenn  AT nach außen hin den Status der separaten Firmen sehr pflegt und er ja  rein formell auch vorhanden ist. AT hat jedoch nicht umsonst zwei  Geschäftsführer von denen einer AT gegründet hat und der andere ALC  seinerzeit übernommen hatte, als es sich wirklich noch um eine  eigenständige Firma handelte . Von der ursprünglichen Firma Alphacool ist heute eigentlich nichts mehr übrig.

Effektiv wird Alphacool von AT  als Eigenmarke und Produktionsinstanz genutzt und ist letztlich nur pro  forma eine eigenständige Firma, die aber anders als AT eben nicht als  Händler fungiert, sondern als Hersteller für AT/ALC und als OEM-Lieferant für  Dritte. Kann man so machen, ist aber, was Zuständigkeiten und  Herkunft von Produktideen (und -fehlern) angeht, imho nicht sehr  transparent für Kunden. 

@leon676: In dem verlinkten Video geht es  nicht um ein Metal Top (also einen Metalldeckel), sondern um ein  Metallgehäuse für die DDC (also kein wasserführendes Teil). Dass es  damit zu Kurzschlüssen kommen kann, wenn man nicht durch eigenhändig  nachzurüstende Maßnahmen (Isolierband, und evtl. Entschärfung der Kante  per Dremel) vorbeugt, ist schon lange bekannt. Nicht nur die Kante ist  diesbezüglich kritisch, sondern auch der Bereich der Lötstellen, denn  die Abisoliserungslänge ist bei den DDCs leider nicht immer gleichmäßig.  Um das herauszufinden braucht man allerdings keine YouTube-Hampelmänner  . Es reicht bereits die Anwendung von ein klein wenig gesundem  Menschenverstand beim Zusammenbau oder eine kurze Befragung von Google  bzw. der Suchfunktion in diversen einschlägigen Foren . Das Problem  betrifft meiner Erfahrung nach übrigens nicht nur das Metallgehäuse von  AT/ALC für die DDC, sondern auch das Modell von EKWB, welches noch ein  wenig vor der DDC310 als Zubehörteil auf den Markt kam und dem das  AT/ALC-Bauteil sagen wir mal "als Vorlage diente" . Aber ich will da  gar nicht weiter unken - die Fälle in denen das Metallgehäuse Schäden  verursachten, haben sich in den einschlägigen Foren nie großartig gehäuft.  Von daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass man schon etwas Pech haben  muss, um ein zu scharfkantiges Exemplar bzw. eine Pumpe mit zu weit  abisolierten Kabeln in einem solchen Metallgehäuse zu bekommen. In jedem Fall  ist es aber ratsam vorzubeugen so gut es geht. Ein bisschen den Dremel  schwingen hat noch selten geschadet, wenn die Verarbeitung ab Werk nicht  optimal ist  (ist nur nichts für Garantiefanatiker).


Aber  btt: Was die Sleeves angeht: Kommen die zukünftig auch in der Produktion  bei AT/ALC-Produkten zum Einsatz, oder werden die nur als Zubehör  verkauft? 

Wozu ein Dual-D5 oder auch Dual-VPP755 Deckel nötig sein soll  erschließt sich mir persönlich, abgesehen vom optischen overkill, zwar  auch nach vielen Jahren die es die Dinger nun schon gibt nicht, aber der  Deckel sieht zumindest recht solide aus. Ist allerdings auch das  Xte-Teil dieser Kategorie - wo da der Clou liegen soll erschließt sich  mir auch ohne die Sinnfrage zu stellen nicht wirklich. Ob der  Plexi-Deckel getempert ist, wird vermutlich wie bei allen  Plexiglas-Teilen aus dem Hause AT/ALC auch nicht verraten ...

Was  die Plexi-Version des XPX-Kühlers angeht: Das geht von der Optik her  aus meiner Sicht auf jeden Fall in die richtige Richtung!  - war allerdings auch nicht schwer bei der Ausgangslage .
Eine  wahre Schönheit ist er vllt. auch so noch nicht in jedermanns Auge,  aber für  diese Optik dürften sich imo sicher wesentlich mehr Leute begeistern können  als  für das Blechdosen-Recycling der ersten Version. Technisch hab ich nach  wie vor nichts zu meckern an dem Kühler. Er kühlt tatsächlich sehr gut -  das haben wir zwischenzeitlich überprüft. Diesen Punkt muss man ihm  ungeachtet  der Optik und der Verarbeitungsschwächen wirklich lassen. 
Wenn ich jetzt aber mal von dem schwarzen  Dosen-Optik-Exemplar des XPX ausgehe, welches ich nach den internen Tests gerade als  abschreckendes  Design-Beispiel weiterverkauft habe, ist die Verarbeitungsqualität des  Kühlers inkl. Bodenplatte  nach meinem Dafürhalten allerdings nicht  gerade am obersten Ende der Qualitätsskala angesiedelt und die Kreuzschlitzschrauben, die die Bodenplatte halten, sind einfach ein  Anachronismus. Im Übrigen ist auch der Zusammenbau was die  Positionierung der hauchdünnen Düsenplatte angeht alles andere als ergonomisch. Die Dichtung des Verteilerkanals mit den Rampen ist äußert  knapp bemessen und springt beim Zusammenbau gern raus. 
Auch diese von den AT/ALC AIOs  (sorry aber einen schwarzen Kasten werd ich nie "Eisbaer" nennen) bekannten, gestanzten und zusammengeklipsten Halterungen, wie sie  leider auch wieder bei der Plexi-Variante des XPX zu sehen sind, vermitteln in  Natura wie auf dem Fotos alles andere als einen hohen Qualitätseindruck. Von daher sehe  ich leider auch bei der Plexi-Version immer noch Verbesserungspotential und eine gewisse  Lücke zwischen dem Anspruch den das Preisschild vermittelt und dem  Produkt, wenn auch keine so große mehr, wie beim ersten Versuch.

 Wenn   jetzt zur Plexi-Version auch noch eine konstruktiv identische in POM, Kupfer oder  vernickeltem bzw. verchromtem Messing käme und solidere, oder zumindest  hochwertiger wirkende Halterungen Verwendung finden würden, wäre der  Kühler imho  voll auf Augenhöhe mit anderen performanten High-End Kühlern. Bin gespannt ob  das Teil auch wieder die inzwischen bei AT/ALC übliche hochfrequente Trippelschritt-Evolution mit Kunden als Betatester hinter sich bringen muss, oder ob man mit der an sich guten Technik noch mal in die  Vollen geht und eine richtige Enthusiasten-Variante raus haut, zu der  dann auch das Preisschild  uneingeschränkt passt oder sogar noch ein höheres angemessen wäre. Auf  jeden Fall kann man AT/ALC - namentlich aber vermutlich vor allem Matthias -  schon mal zu Gute halten,  dass der Hauptkritikpunkt am XPX-Kühler - die Optik - angefasst wurde,  und es tatsächlich auch hilft den schlechten Eindruck zu verbessern den  die Urversion, abgesehen von der  Kühlleistung, hinterlassen hat .


----------



## Shooot3r (10. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es jetzt auch erstmal so realisiert


----------



## maschu666 (10. Februar 2017)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @leon676: In dem verlinkten Video geht es  nicht um ein Metal Top (also einen Metalldeckel), sondern um ein  Metallgehäuse für die DDC (also kein wasserführendes Teil).
> 
> Wozu ein Dual-D5 oder auch Dual-VPP755 Deckel nötig sein soll  erschließt sich mir persönlich, abgesehen vom optischen overkill, zwar  auch nach vielen Jahren die es die Dinger nun schon gibt nicht, aber der  Deckel sieht zumindest recht solide aus.



Betrifft das auch die Sachen von Barrow oder BP? Die sind doch baugleich, oder? Und die Sachen mit Doppeldeckel für Pumpen, ob es sein muß. oder nicht. Manche Leute brauchen ja auch einen Mercedesstern, Ferrari Logo, Bugatti oder ähnliches 

bye


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2017)

@maschu666: Die DDC-Gehäuse von BP und Barrow kann ich diesbezüglich nicht beurteilen, weil ich sie beide noch nicht in der Hand hatte. 

Was die Dual-Pumpe angeht: Zumindest wenn so was wegen der mutmaßlichen Mehrleistung gekauft wird, würde ich das, wenn wir schon Autovergleiche anstellen, dann doch eher mit einen getunten Manta oder einem Monstertruck vergleichen . Abgesehen davon - es gibt auch Triple-Pumpen-Deckel und es soll auch schon Verrückte wie Zaucher damals gegeben haben, der noch viel mehr D5-Pumpen in einen Kreislauf gepackt hat nur, um 1000l/h auf die Anzeige zu kriegen - völlig ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass das natürlich völlig nutzlos ist. Er sah das damals halt als sportliche Herausforderung und hatte die nötigen Mittel dafür offenbar übrig. Um solche Voluemsntröme zu erreichen gibt´s viel einfacher Wege mit einer entsprechend stärkeren Pumpe aber er hat sich damals halt in den Kopf gesetzt das mit sehr kleinen Heizungsumwälzpumpen der D5 Baureihe zu machen. Ich werde mich hüten das heute zu verurteilen, auch wenn ich das selbst niemals tun würde. 

Natürlich kann das von mir aus jeder handhaben wie er will . Gibt auch Setups wo so was optisch einfach recht gut passt und es gibt auch Leute die damit versuchen die Pumpen noch weiter zu drosseln, um die Gesamtlautstärke trotz relativ hohem Durchfluss auf ein sehr niedriges zu Niveau bringen. Das sind alles legitime Anwendungen, aber für mich persönlich (und deshalb schrieb ich es so) käm´s halt nicht in Frage. Dabei habe ich nichts gegen mehrere Pumpen - nur eben nicht direkt in Reihe geschaltet und in einen Deckel mit zwei Spiralgehäusen gepfercht. Hab selber einen ganzen Pumpen-Zoo rumliegen (von manchen Sorten auch mehrere gleiche), aber bislang hatte ich nie das Verlangen nach so einem Konstrukt, noch hätte es sich jemals als sinnvoll aufgedrängt, denn wenn der Druckverlust so hoch wird, dass nur noch ein Dual-Pumpe hilft, läuft meist irgendwas anderes schief. 

Mehrere Pumpen können unter bestimmten exotischen Umständen durchaus sinnvoll sein, aber Dual-Deckel sind in Waküs leider oft (nicht immer) ein Zeichen dafür, dass derjenige der sie verbaut, nicht verstanden hat, dass hoher Durchfluss eben kein wesentliches Kriterium für die Leistung einer Wakü ist und noch dazu machen viele Dual-Deckel einen Höllenlärm wenn man die Pumpen nicht so weit drosselt dass man den gleichen Volumenstrom auch mit einer Pumpe erreicht. Die wenigen Ausnahmen bei denen Dual-Deckel mit vernünftigen Begründungen und auch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden, sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr selten unter den Dual-Pumpen-Nutzern. Aber ich will da keinem seine Spielweise madig machen. Mich persönlich reizt so ein Teil halt nicht, weil ich´s nicht brauchen kann und es sich für meine Zwecke bislang nie auch nur ansatzweise als sinnvolle Option darstellte - mehr wollte ich dazu nicht sagen .


----------



## maschu666 (10. Februar 2017)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @maschu666: Die DDC-Gehäuse von BP und Barrow kann ich diesbezüglich nicht beurteilen, weil ich sie beide noch nicht in der Hand hatte.
> 
> Mich persönlich reizt so ein Teil halt nicht, weil ich´s nicht brauchen kann und es sich für meine Zwecke bislang nie auch nur ansatzweise als sinnvolle Option darstellte - mehr wollte ich nicht sagen .



Die Bottoms sehen für mich alle gleich aus, egal von wem die sind. Und die Double/Triple Pumpendeckel sehen für mich nur gut aus. Ob die was bringen steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.

bye



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (10. Februar 2017)

Ich fände 2 DDCs nicht wegen der Leistung interessant sondern eher bei ausfall

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eco_exe (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute ,

Ich bin gerade gedanklich durchgegangen was ich so für die Umrüstung von Sockel am3 auf 1151 so brauche und habe mir die Frage gestellt ,ob mein CPU wasserkühler 

Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Brass Black Chrome

Bereits für den Sockel 1151 passt, laut AT Homepage nicht ...

Gibt es da ein Zubehör zu kaufen oder passt die Intel Halterung die mit bei liegt ?


----------



## the_leon (12. Februar 2017)

Passt, wenn du die Intel Halterung für 1150, 1155 und 1156 dabei hast.


----------



## eco_exe (12. Februar 2017)

Danke


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. Februar 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Das hier ist doch die V.2 der Alphacool VPP755 oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ist die V2...steht auf der Schachtel und ist am Gummi Knickschutz zu erkennen.

Und ebenfalls JA, einfach RMA über den Link auf der Shopseite ganz unten einleiten, einschicken und neue bekommen.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. Februar 2017)

Ja über Sinn und Unsinn eines Dual Tops könnte man ewig streiten...Fakt ist aber....es gibt ne Gruppe der PC/WaKü verrückten, da muss es einfach nur "Geil" sein...und ja 2 sehr langsame D5 in so nem Top sind schon sexy. XD Da geht es auch Teilweise darum...wie fülle ich mein großes Case Labs etc...daher gibt's ja auch 400mm AGBs etc....ist wie beim Autotuning...macht für die wenigstens Sinn...aber für die, welche drauf stehen...ist es das geilste der Welt.


----------



## StealthDackel (13. Februar 2017)

Hi, mal keine weitere Frage nach der Eiswolf gpx pro 1080 m03: In einem zukünftigen Build mit Eisbaer 360 und Eiswolf m03 120 - kann ich da und wenn wo am besten einen Wassertemperatursensor unterbringen (Eiszapfen?) Kann einfach nicht ersehen ob und wie man den Eiszapfen z.B. einfach zwischen die Schnellkupplungen schrauben kann. Bei der Eisbär vielleicht in den Fillport? Tritt wahrscheinlich Flüssigkeit aus wenn ich da öffne oder? Danke schon einmal  Wäre übrigens total praktisch eine Emailbenachrichtigungsfunktion für wieder lieferbare oder überhaupt neu eingetroffene Produkte auf der AT-Seite z.B. - mal so als Verbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. Februar 2017)

Ich würde einen Durchflusstempsensor nehmen, und diesen an einem Fitting der Pumpe anschließen...etwas Wasser wird beim Trennen des Fittings vom Bauteil austreten. 
Also bitte außerhalb des Rechners machen.


----------



## ItsJayne (13. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ja über Sinn und Unsinn eines Dual Tops könnte man ewig streiten...Fakt ist aber....es gibt ne Gruppe der PC/WaKü verrückten, da muss es einfach nur "Geil" sein...und ja 2 sehr langsame D5 in so nem Top sind schon sexy. XD Da geht es auch Teilweise darum...wie fülle ich mein großes Case Labs etc...daher gibt's ja auch 400mm AGBs etc....ist wie beim Autotuning...macht für die wenigstens Sinn...aber für die, welche drauf stehen...ist es das geilste der Welt.



In welchem Quartal kann man denn ca. mit dem D5-Dualtop rechnen?
Und wurde da am Design noch was geändert, oder sind das nur zwei von den Eisdecke(?)-Tops aneinander gepackt?
Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass die SingleEisdecke (v3) laut manchem Test in Bezug auf die Performance teilweise schlechter als das Standard Laingtop war.

Dualpumps hat eine Reihe von funktionalen  Vorteilen: potenziell geringe Lautstärke bei niedrigen Stufen, Ausfallsicherheit und leichteres Entlüften. Wenn man den Platz hat und die Kosten nicht scheut, gibt es überhaupt keine Nachteile.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. Februar 2017)

Das Top wird eher im 2. Quartal kommen. Die Basis waren 2 Eisdecken die zusammengefügt und entsprechend angepasst wurden. Kompakter gemacht etc wurde es auch.

Änderungen jetzt zum finalen sind umlaufen die Kanten brechen, Haltepunkte für senkrechte Montage, Plexi Deckel auf dem Verbindungskanal und eben die Auführung in 3 Versionen.
Weitere Änderungen stehen nicht an.


----------



## PegasusSK (13. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir die Alphacool VPP655 inkl. Eisdecke in der Plexi-Variante gekauft.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Ganze von der Achse her horizontal zu befestigen?
Also irgendeine Art von vorgefertigtem Winkel, damit ich die Pumpe sowohl auf einem Shoggy montieren kann, als auch leicht an das Einstellpoti komme?
Oder ist das vom Lager her eher ungünstig?


----------



## DARPA (13. Februar 2017)

Die Pumpe kann horizontal betrieben werden. Ich meine sogar gelesen zu haben, dass dies die bevorzugte Betriebsweise ist. Einzig über Kopf (also um 180° gedreht wie zur Eisdecke) darf sie nicht betrieben werden.
Genau aus diesem Punkt hab ich das Watercool Top genommen. Damit kommt man easy an den Poti und man kann es auf nem Shoggy befestigen.

Aber kann man nicht einfach in die Standfüße neue Löcher bohren, so dass man die Eisdecke auch um 90° versetzt montieren kann?


----------



## PegasusSK (13. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Das mit dem Bohren in die original Standfüße ist immer so ne Sache mit dem Schwerpunkt. 
Wenn es nichts fertiges gibt, werde ich wohl einen eigenen Halter, vermutlich auch aus Plexi, selbst bauen müssen.
Aber die meisten fertigen Teile sind oft immer noch einen Tick schöner im Finish.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Februar 2017)

Die VPP655 basiert im Gegegensatz zu ihrer Nachfolgerin auf der D5 von Lowara (ehemals Laing) und diese hat wiederum als kleine Umwälzpumpe für Heizkreise im Heizungs- und Solar-Bereich das Licht der Welt erblickt. Solche Pumpen werden, einfach weil die Heizkreisverteiler meist so aufgebaut sind, in der Regel mit horizontal liegender Rotationsachse betrieben. Das ist auch vom eigentlichen Hersteller so genehmigt. 

Den Watercool-Deckel für die D5 kann ich auch empfehlen, aber auch EKWB hat entsprechende Halterungen im Angebot. Damit kann man eine D5 wie die VPP655 so montieren, dass die Rotationsachse des Rotors in der Horizontalen  liegt (ein echte Achse hat die VPP655 dank des Punktlagers, welche die  D5 und die DDC-Baureihe auszeichnet nicht). 
 Auch die den D5-Deckel namens Eisdecke von AT/ALC könnte man mit etwas Bastelarbeit, oder indem man die Halterung an eine Gehäusewand schraubt sicherlich um 90° gedreht betreiben. In letztem Fall wird´s dann allerdings schwerer die Pumpe vernünftig zu entkoppeln. 

PS: Den Schwerpunkt der Pumpe samt Deckel, kannst du z. B. einem runden Bleistift als Kipplager auf dem Schreibtisch genau genug ermitteln, um eine Halterung anzufertigen die unterm Schwerpunkt sitzt .


----------



## PegasusSK (14. Februar 2017)

Ich danke auch für diese Info. 
Die Acetal-Deckel wollte ich aus optischen Gründen nicht unbedingt.
Klar "form follows function" aber ich wollte ein optisch möglichst offenes und helles System bauen.
Ich bin deshalb gerade dabei vom Enthoo Primo in rot auf das Core X9 in weiß zu wechseln.
Diesmal auch mit vernünftiger Beleuchtung und da das alte System einwandfrei läuft, habe ich auch keine Hast.


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Februar 2017)

Bei AT gibts jetzt die Alphacool Eiswand 360 CPU.
Sieht interessant aus, nur der Preis ist etwas abschreckend...

Allerdings ist da auch einiges dabei, dadurch eher für Neueinsteiger sinnvoll. Wer z.b. schon eine Wakü hat, wird das meiste Zubehör nicht brauchen. 
Ist denn geplant, dass es diesen Tower auch irgendwann einzeln gibt oder sogar in einer Ausführung mit 2 Radiatoren, oder gar größeren (420er, 480er,....)?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Februar 2017)

Naja, ich würde das Set eher für Leute sehen, die aktuell einfach keine Wakü in ihr System bekommen. Ansonsten wird es noch einiges geben, aber das wird alles noch dauern. Schritt für Schritt


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Februar 2017)

Oder halt für Wakü-Einsteiger, es ist ja ein CPU-Kühler und was man sonst noch so braucht dabei.
Ich bleib mal gespannt was noch so kommt...


----------



## PegasusSK (14. Februar 2017)

Sind schon Abmessungen vom Radiator bekannt?
Der sieht so schlank aus. In der Beschreibung steht 6x Eiswind, also XT45 plus Push/Pull, plus Rahmen sind doch mindestens 10-11cm.


----------



## v3nom (14. Februar 2017)

Sind zwei Pumpen hier echt notwendig? :o


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Februar 2017)

@PegasusSK
Eiswand | Alphacool <- dort findest du alle Daten  Die Eiswand ist knapp 52cm hoch 

@v3nom
Nein, aber es schadet ja auch nicht ein bisschen mehr Leistung zu haben oder eine höhere Ausfallsicherheit.  

@KillercornyX
Ich würde Sets nicht immer als etwas abtun, das sich nur Einsteiger kaufen. Das ist auch gar nicht der Fall.  

Was als nächsts kommt?
- Chiller
- Eislicht
- Eiskamm (Kabelkämme aus Alu und Acetal)
- Sleeve aus Stoff und das andere Material (Matthias kennt sich da besser aus)
- Aurora LEDs für HardTubes


Das sind so die Sachen für die nächsten 2 Monate


----------



## Rarek (14. Februar 2017)

was sol ein Chiller sein? ein Kühler?


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Februar 2017)

Ich meinte es so, dass vom Lieferumfang her das Set für Einsteiger oder  Neubauten gedacht sein können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> was sol ein Chiller sein? ein Kühler?


Das ist eine Klimaanlage, der Chiller kühl das Wasser mit einem Kompressor runter.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Februar 2017)

N Durchlaufkühler. Stellst die Temp dran ein und das Teil kühlt das Wasser darauf runter. Brauchst kein Radi mehr. Sind mitunter halt arschlaut und eigentlich nix für den Alltag, da sie auch viel Strom schlucken. Die gängigen Teile bekommen da Wasser auf 4-6 Grad runter


----------



## DrDave (14. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> N Durchlaufkühler. Stellst die Temp dran ein und das Teil kühlt das Wasser darauf runter. Brauchst kein Radi mehr. Sind mitunter halt arschlaut und eigentlich nix für den Alltag, da sie auch viel Strom schlucken. Die gängigen Teile bekommen da Wasser auf 4-6 Grad runter


Würden es vermutlich auch noch tiefer bringen, soweit ich weiß ist es bei den "normalo" Kaufchillern eher begrenzt. Stichwort Eisbildung und Kondenswasser.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Februar 2017)

Ich meinte natürlich die für Aquarium& Co die dann auch von WaküLern genommen werden.


----------



## Rarek (14. Februar 2017)

was in ner WaKü von heute war mal früher eigentlich nicht nur für Aquarium oder Heizung gedacht...


----------



## the_leon (14. Februar 2017)

Ne DDC


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

gut... an die hatte ich schon beim schreiben gedacht 

aber ich mein... selbst die Kühler aus Autos nehmen manche


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Februar 2017)

Es gibt immer wieder Verrückte... lach. Es gab vor einigen Jahren mal einen, der hat den Kühler eines alten rusischen MIlitärlasters genommen und als Radiator neben den PC gestellt. Das Teil sah furchtar hässlich aus aber die Temperaturen waren hervorragend  
Der Chiller.... Eisstation... wird ähnlich den Hailea Modellen sein, allerdings mit integrierter Pumpe.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2017)

die Hailea gingen glaub ich bis 4 Grad runter....bin ja mal gespannt wie viele Beschwerden/RMAs ihr wegen Kondenswasser bekommt 
Am besten ihr stattet das Teil mit einem Standardmodus aus, der bei Raumtemp Schluss macht und den man erst explizit deaktivieren muss.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2017)

Sind die phobya ultra Pads ( graue) besser aus die originalen von EK die bei den wasserkühlern daher sind?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Februar 2017)

@ Narbennarr
Wir verkaufen Chiller eigentlich zu 99,5% ausschließlich an Firmen die wissen was sie tun  Die haben nur bei Heilea immer das Problem, dass sie die Pumpe extra dazu kaufen müssen was sie eigentlich nur ungern tun, daher bringen wir eine Version mit Pumpe 

@Shooot3r
Vergleich einfach mal die Wm/k beider Pads. Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen was EK hier für Werte hat. Desto höher der Wert, desto besser die Wärmeübertragung.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2017)

Wo kriege ich die Werte her?


----------



## Rarek (15. Februar 2017)

hauste mal den Support von beiden an 

zumindest ist das eine der stellen, aber eventuell gibts auch öffentlich irgendwo Datenblätter ^^


----------



## Thor76 (15. Februar 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich die Werte her?


EK hat Thermal Pads mit 3 - 5 W/mK, die meisten aber mit 3.5 W/mk Thermal Pads - Thermal Interface Materials - Accessories  – EK Webshop 
Phobya Ultra hat Pads mit 5 W/mK
Die Werte stehe übrigens in den meisten Shops dabei.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2017)

Wenn die bei den kühlen 3-5 haben, kann ich ja die phobya nehmen. 

Mfg


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Februar 2017)

Die Phobya XT haben 7Wm/k, das würde sich dann eher lohnen. Ansonsten, wenn du richtig auf den Putz hauen willst, Alphacool Eisschicht mit 11, 14 oder 17Wm/k. Aber die sind dann auch recht teuer.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Februar 2017)

Die normalen Phoby finde ich etwas krümmlig, die XT gefallen mir deutlich besser und die sind noch recht günstig. Auch gute Erfahrung hab ich mit Arctic (wm/k) und Thermal Grizzly (8wm/k)

Die Eisschicht würden mich ja echt mal echt interessieren, aber just 4 fun 50-100€ fürn Test...dafür fehlt mir dann doch das letzten Quäntchen Wahnsinn


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Februar 2017)

@Narbennarr
Wenn du die Eisschichten testen willst... du hast meine Mailadresse. Aber schau bitte ob die auch lagernd sind, aktuell sieht es da sehr mau aus.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2017)

Die ultra xt sind zu hart. Habe mir die phobya bestellt. Habe Bei EK nachgefragt, und die meinten, dass sie 3,5wk Pads mitliefern


----------



## PegasusSK (16. Februar 2017)

Ich habe da mal wieder eine Frage zu den Radiatoren:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 560mm
 Welche Abmessungen hat er wirklich?
 Der ST30 steht in den Details mit 577 x 144 x 30mm (das würde grade noch in mein Case passen  ),
der Beschreibung mit 552 x 144 x 30mm (und wäre somit der erste Radiator der kürzer ist als die vier 140er Lüfter die drauf passen)
und der Technischen Zeichnung mit 595 x 144 x 30mm (Und das passt nicht mehr  ).
Und leider ist die Frage noch offen ob die 16/10 Eiszapfen auf die ST30 Radiatoren passen.
Das sieht nach der Zeichnung extrem knapp aus.


----------



## Chukku (17. Februar 2017)

Bezüglich der Fittings, schau dir mal die letzte Seite dieses Threads an:
Wasserkühlung bekommt die Türen geöffnet

Der User "SalzigeKarotte" hat da eine Kollision zwischen seinen Fittings und den Lüftern bei Verwendung eines Nexxxost ST30 240.
Und wenn ich mit das technische Datenblatt des 560er so angucke, scheinen die 25,5mm breiten 16er Fittings da tatsächlich nicht draufzupassen. (dürfte bei Radiatoren von anderen Herstellern aber auch knapp werden)
Wenn du allerdings die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite hättest, wäre das natürlich kein Problem.

Ich steh selbst aktuell vor der Situation, dass ich mir Radis und 16er Fittings bestelle.. ich nehme aber auf jeden Fall vorsichtshalber noch 25mm G1/4 Verlängerungen dazu.. dann passt das Fitting auf jeden Fall darauf.


----------



## Bariphone (17. Februar 2017)

Ist auch empfehlenswert. Ich hab den 560er und 280er St 30. Und mit den 13/10ern ist es eigentlich gerade so noch machbar. Aber größer dürften die nicht sein.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## PegasusSK (17. Februar 2017)

Super Tip, danke.
Dann also Verlängerung und Winkeladapter. 
Also Bariphone, wenn du mir jetzt noch den Gefallen tun würdest und mir die genaue Länge von deinem 560er sagst.


----------



## Bariphone (17. Februar 2017)

Mach ich später messe ich dann aus und poste es dann hier 

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


EDIT:
@PegasusSK

Also mein 560er Radi hat eine Länge von ziemlich genau 60,5cm


----------



## Chukku (17. Februar 2017)

Nur zur ergänzenden Info:
Hab mal das 3D-Modell (.stp) von der Homepage runtergeladen und geöffnet.
Da ist er exakt 595mm lang, was der technischen Zeichnung (logischerweise) entspricht.

Da es sich dabei um die Konstruktionsdaten handelt, müssten sie eigentlich stimmen.
egal, ob nun 595 oder 605mm.. scheint bei dir nicht zu passen :-/


----------



## Bariphone (17. Februar 2017)

Mit abmessen komm ich halt auf die 605mm. Das Ding ist aber schon gewaltig groß, das stimmt

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## PegasusSK (17. Februar 2017)

Ich danke euch das ihr mir so helft. 
Tja, schade das er nicht passt.
Leichte Fertigungstoleranzen sind aber glaube ich ganz normal, obwohl ein ganzer cm schon einiges ist.
 Dann bau ich die eben im nächsten Case ein.


----------



## keks4 (19. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grade gesehen beim durchforsten der Fragen zur VPP 755 bei AT, ich war ja nie der beste in Englisch aber um zu wissen das diese Antwort nicht wirklich verkaufsfördernd ist reichts dann doch... würde ich bei Zeiten mal Editieren 

Und dann noch was anderes, mit der V2 der VPP 755 sollen ja alle Mängel behoben sein, allerdings gab es hier im Forum bereits einen User der über Probleme berichtet hat. War das nur ein Montagsmodell und alle anderen Käufer der V2 Pumpe haben sich seit dem Kauf nicht mehr gemeldet oder häufen sich die RMA Anmeldungen zur V2? Wenn ersteres der Fall ist werde ich wohl bald bestellen, wenn nicht dann warte ich auf die V3


----------



## v3nom (19. Februar 2017)

Meine V2 läuft tadellos.


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2017)

ich hätt mal ne Frage zum XPX
für AMD nimmt man die Backplate, welche bei jedem Mainboard mit AMD Sockel bei ist, oder?


----------



## the_leon (19. Februar 2017)

Bei der Eisbear ist es so, und da die Halterung ja die selbe ist glaub ich das es beim XPX genauso ist


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (20. Februar 2017)

Bisher 1 RMA von ca. 1000 Pumpen bei der V2. 

Ja ist die selbe Halterung beim XPX und funktioniert auf die selbe Weise.


----------



## Rarek (20. Februar 2017)

ah, gut dass ich noch 2 davon da hab (wer schmeißt auch sowas weg  )


----------



## Chukku (20. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Bisher 1 RMA von ca. 1000 Pumpen bei der V2.
> 
> ...



Ich Glückspilz.. warum treffe ich solche Quoten nicht mal bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen?


----------



## keks4 (20. Februar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Bisher 1 RMA von ca. 1000 Pumpen bei der V2.



Dann geht die Bestellung raus sobald der nächste Lehrlingslohn da ist


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Ich Glückspilz.. warum treffe ich solche Quoten nicht mal bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen?



Weil die Chance von 1:1000 viel höher ist, als bei den meisten Gewinnspielen?^^


----------



## Bariphone (20. Februar 2017)

Eher wird man vom Blitz getroffen als beispielsweise im Lotto den 6er zu treffen... 

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Chukku (20. Februar 2017)

Mit "Gewinnspiel" meinte ich ja nun auch nicht grad Lotto.
Eher "Give-Aways" von Youtubern oder Tech-Magazinen, wie eben PCGH.

Als man neulich mal seinen Wunsch-PC zusammenstellen sollte, um ihn dann anschliessend zu gewinnen z.B. 
Da gab es (glaub ich) "nur" ein paar tausend Teilnehmer und 3 (?) Gewinner. 

Davon einmal abgesehen, werde ich nach dem RMA der VP755 V.2 wohl eine zweite Chance geben.
Wenn ich dann wieder als Einziger Probleme damit haben sollte, kann ich mich mit meiner Quote von 1/250000 ((2/1000)^2) dann WIRKLICH ärgern


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Februar 2017)

Also, eigentlich sind es ab heute 4 RMA Fälle. Bei drei wurde der Impeller abgezogen - da kamen mir die Sperringe entgegengeflogen die lose "unter" der Pumpe lagen. Und bei einer ging der Drehregler nicht. Ergo... doch nur ein RMA Fall.


----------



## Chukku (20. Februar 2017)

klingt so, als wäre RMA Nr. 94695 noch nicht dabeigewesen  

("Wartet auf Eingang des Pakets" ... Schweizer Post halt )


----------



## IssaP (20. Februar 2017)

Seid ihr euch denn wirklich zu 100% sicher, dass der User Schuld ist oder gibt es evtl. eine andere Möglichkeit, wie sich der Sprengring von alleine löst? Bei der ersten Version habe ich zumindest von vielen gelesen, die beteuert haben, dass sie nichts an der Pumpe getan haben.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (20. Februar 2017)

Beteuert haben hier auch viele, auf genaueres Nachfragen hat bisher jeder zugegeben das sie es demontiert haben. So die Rückmeldung aus dem RMA Team.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Februar 2017)

@IssaP
Das Problem ist, wir haben bisher 4 Pumpen von ca. 1000 verkauften zurück bekommen. Bei einem war der Regler defekt, bei drei der Sperring ab. Bei allen drei hat der Kunde bisher zugegeben, das man den Impeller entfernt hatte. Bei einem war es so offensichtlich, dass man das sogar als Blinder erkannt hätte. 
Ein Fall bei dem der Sperring einfach so abfliegt, ist uns bisher schlichtweg nicht unter gekommen und auch bei unseren internen Tests nie ein Thema gewesen. Solange Kunden nicht ihre defekten Pumpen einsenden und wir doch mal ein Fall in die Finger bekommen bei denen der Sperring von alleine abgeflogen ist, können wir das vermeindliche Problem weder verifizieren noch nachvollziehen noch eine eventuelle Lösung finden.


----------



## keks4 (21. Februar 2017)

Kann mich ja täuschen, aber gab es nicht mal Eiszapfen 45° Fittinge? Hab heute mittag übers Handy mal die Bestellung fürs nächste Projekt bereit gemacht, hab da aber nur die HF Winkel gefunden in 45°
Gibt es wirklich keine 16/10 45° Eiszapfen Winkel oder sollte ich nach der Arbeit nochmal am PC genauer suchen?


----------



## Chukku (21. Februar 2017)

kommt drauf an:
 - Anschraubtüllen, an die du direkt einen Schlauch anstecken kannst, gibt es wirklich keine 45° Eiszapfen (zumindest nicht im Onlineshop... auch wenn du mit PC suchst)
 - es gibt aber 45° Eiszapfen Winkeladapter mit G 1/4 Gewinde... da musst du dann halt noch ein 16/10 Fitting vorne dranschrauben


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Februar 2017)

Direkte 45° Eiszapfen Winkel für bstimmte Schlauchgrößen gibt es nicht. Du kannst aber folgende Adapter nutzen und den gewünschten Anschluss einfach dran schrauben: Alphacool Eiszapfen Winkeladapter 45deg drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der 45° Winkel wurde schon beim HF nicht so häufig verkauft, daher hat man sich hier für einen Adapter für alle Anschlüsse entschieden. Bei 90° Winkel sieht das wieder ganz anders aus, da lohnt es sich für alle Größen extra einen zu fertigen.

By the way..... Eislichter sind da: Neue Produkte | Aquatuning Germany
Die sind auch auf Lager, das System braucht nur eine Weile bis die Buchungen übernommen worden sind


----------



## Chukku (21. Februar 2017)

Ist auch eine RGB Variante geplant, oder ist das in Zusammenhang mit der gleichmässigen Ausleuchtung technisch nicht umsetzbar?

Ich frage nicht wegen des Bling-Bling Diskoeffekts, sondern damit man mit seiner Farbwahl flexibel bleibt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Februar 2017)

RGB wird es sicher noch mal geben. Aktuell ist das Gehäuse für das Eislicht aber zu klein. Es war die Frage ob wir es nochmals vergrößern und jetzt auf RGB setzen oder noch ein bisschen warten und es gleich etwas dünner machen. Erfahrungsgemäß nutzen die Leute am Ende bei RGB Lichtern meist auch nur noch eine Farbe, daher haben wir uns für das kleinere Gehäuse entschieden. Ich glaub sonst wären wir über 1cm dick geworden und dann sah das gute Stück schon wieder ziemlich wuchtig aus. 
UV und Orange sind aktuell noch in der Mache, aber RGB wird wohl noch ein bisschen auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## TheAbyss (21. Februar 2017)

Eddy... Eddy...Eddy *klopf klopf klopf* Ist das Eislicht über Spannungsveränderung dimmbar? Wenn ja, in welchem Regelbereich und was braucht es an Stromstärke, Stichwort: Fan Header....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (21. Februar 2017)

Matthias gibt dir eine Antwort.... der braucht nur länger...lol


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (21. Februar 2017)

Da normale LEDs verbaut sind, sollte diese sich völlig normal wie jede andere LED auch Regeln lassen. Ehrlich gesagt hat das niemand im speziellen getestet, zumindest nicht Eddy und ich...aber wir gehen der Sache mal auf den Grund und testen das mal.


----------



## TheAbyss (21. Februar 2017)

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Rarek (21. Februar 2017)

ich wollte grad meine Slotblenden durchführung installieren und habe folgendes entdeckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine der Dichtungen, welche bei den Fittings beiliegt kann ich warscheinlich nicht als ersatz nehem, wa? 
(weil ist ja ne G1/4 Außengewinde - Dichtung)

RMA wollt ich nun eigentlich net, da die Zeit über mein PC halt nicht lauffähig ist
(wobei ich noch nicht die Kühler gewechselt habe... aber das wollt ich eigentlich Morgen machen... eigentlich)


zudem scheint das ganze Bauteil an den Kontaktflächen zwischen den beiden Schwarzen Teilen und der Slotblende mit einem Ölfilm bedeckt zu sein - gehört das so?


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Februar 2017)

ohje, meine kommt morgen .... bin mal gespannt wie es bei mir aussieht !


----------



## Rarek (22. Februar 2017)

aber was ich mich grad frage... gibts da nicht irgendwas oder irgendwen der Dinge auf Schäden überprüft, oder ist der Durchsatz an Waren bei euch zu hoch dafür?


----------



## keks4 (22. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> aber was ich mich grad frage... gibts da nicht irgendwas oder irgendwen der Dinge auf Schäden überprüft, oder ist der Durchsatz an Waren bei euch zu hoch dafür?


Naja, wenn das Zeugs fertig verpackt aus China (oder wo auch immer es sonst produziert wird) kommt wäre es sehr unwirtschaftlich alle Packungen aufzureissen um jedes Fitting und jedes Kleinteil einzeln zu überprüfen


----------



## Rarek (22. Februar 2017)

stimmt auch wieder...

und selbst wenn es in der Fabrik heile war, gibts ja noch die Wochen auf See, wo potenziell etwas schaden nehmen könnte


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> aber was ich mich grad frage... gibts da nicht irgendwas oder irgendwen der Dinge auf Schäden überprüft, oder ist der Durchsatz an Waren bei euch zu hoch dafür?



Wir liefern in 26 Ländern aus. Wir haben immer um die 150Tonnen an Ware auf Lager, läuft man einmal komplett durch die Firma, ist man eine ganze Weile unterwegs. Jeden Tag versenden wir ca. 3000-4000 Artikel. Das wird ein bisschen schwierig jeden Artikel zu überprüfen. 

Eröffne ein RMA Ticket, ich denke den O-Ring schicken wir einfach nach.


----------



## Rarek (22. Februar 2017)

zuviel durchsatz, wie ich mir schon dachte ^^

das mit dem O-Ring nachliefern kam mir auch schon in den Kopp, als ich heute im Auto saß 


aber ein teil von oben ist noch unbeantwortet:
was ist mit der Substanz die an den Flächen zur Slotblende ist?
riecht wie syntetisches Öl, aber was macht das da?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte bei nem Radi mal n Oring der genau so gerissen war. Lustigerweise saßen in nem anderen Verschluss des Radis gleich zwei intakte Dichtungen, schau mal nach


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Februar 2017)

Ich denke das "Öl" sind Verarbeitungsreste bei der Metallverarbeitung. Einen sehr feinen Ölfilm hast du auf den meisten Produkten. In der Regel ist das aber nur minimal und spielt keine Rolle. Ich kann leider von den Bilndern her nicht sagen wie stark es bei dir ist. Im schlimmsten Fall einfach mit einem Zewa abwischen.


----------



## Rarek (22. Februar 2017)

kannst du auch nicht, da das entsprechende Teil nicht abgelichtet ist 


@Narbennarr
selbst wenn (was nicht der fall war bisher)
dann wären es 1/4" Ringe und nicht die von einer runde Größer ^^
das Teil ist ein Adapter von ?" Außengewinde zu 1/4" Innengewinde, welcher 4 mal bei der Blende mit bei ist


----------



## keks4 (22. Februar 2017)

Noch eine Frage zu Eiszapfen, das 6er Päckchen 16/10 Eiszapfen (schwarz) ist aktuell nirgends zu bekommen (steht überall "Lieferdatum unbekannt" ) 
Heisst dass das der 6er Pack aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde oder kommt bald nachschub?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Februar 2017)

@keks4
Das ist einfach nur ausverkauft und da aktuell Neujahr in China ist, wird es ein wenig dauern bis die wieder da sind. Ein Container ist noch auf dem Wasser, aber ich hab leider noch keine Liste was da alles drauf ist. In dem Fall heißt Lieferdatum unbekannt nur, dass in der Warenwirtschaft einfach kein Termin eingetragen wurde. Die kommen aber definitiv wieder


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Februar 2017)

Frage:

Ist eine Rechnung Voraussetzung um eine RMA gültig zu machen, für ein Produkt was noch nicht mal ein Jahr am Markt ist?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. Februar 2017)

Du musst halt nachweisen wo du gekauft hast. Denn der Shop der sie verkauft hat, muss sich um die Abwicklung kümmern. 

Ist es bei Aquatuning gekauft, reicht ja dein Kundenkonto quasi als Nachweis. Da wird es bei anderen Shops auch nicht so sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (22. Februar 2017)

Gekauft wurde es von privat......mir schwirrt eher die Herstellergarantie im Kopf rum (die ja nur ihr übernehmen könnt) aber dann ist es halt so .


----------



## Shooot3r (22. Februar 2017)

Wieso habt ihr b Ware Sachen gelistet die nicht auf Lager sind?


----------



## KillercornyX (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn mal B-Ware dazu rein kommt wird die bestandsmäßig eingebucht und ist dann "verfügbar".
Solange keine B-Ware zum Verkauf steht ist die auch nicht da... An sich ganz simpel.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Februar 2017)

@ -H1N1-
Um was geht es denn genau? Schreib mir mal eine PN bitte um welchen Artikel es sich handelt, was damit ist und woher du ihn hast. 

@ KillercornyX
Das System arbeitet hier ein bisschen langsam.  Die Artikel müssen dann - soweit ich weiß - händisch entfernt werden, daher kann es pasieren das ein B-Ware Artikel ohne Bestand aber dennoch im Shop vorhanden ist. Oder der Artikel wurde angelegt weil B-Ware da ist, diese wurde aber noch nicht eingelagert sondern liegt noch beim Support zur Prüfung. Ein BEstand im Shop wird erst angezeigt, wenn der Artikel im Lager auf einem Lagerplatz liegt.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. Februar 2017)

Im ersten Jahr greift immer die Gewehrleistungspflicht des Händlers. Erst danach "darf" man eigentlich über den Hersteller direkt abwickeln.

Du kannst aber in deinem Fall einfach den Gönner bitten, die RMA zu veranlassen. Ansonsten bräuchtest du eh eine Anspruchsabtretung vom Gönner an dich. 

Klappt das nicht, warum auch immer, rufe doch einfach mal bei Alphacool direkt an und frage ob die dir da behilflich sein können. 


Zur B-Ware....die wird im shop geführt und sobald was kommt, wir der bestand gebucht. Es gibt auch ein gewisses delay zwischen Shop bestand und tatsächlichem bestand.  
Bestellt jmd. vor dir ein B-Ware Artikel, kannst du theoretisch den selben in den Warenkorb legen, da er erst aus dem Shop bestand gebucht wird, wenn das Paket des Vorgängers tatsächlich packt wurde.


----------



## Rarek (22. Februar 2017)

zu meiner RMA...
ich brauche zur erstellung dieser ja die Bestellnummer, aber der shop sagt mir, dass diese ungültig ist
( kann dies vielleicht sein, da Matt die Bestellung angestoßen hat? )


----------



## Shooot3r (22. Februar 2017)

Passen bei euch auch nicht die ddc Standfüße in den aqualis AGB?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Februar 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> zu meiner RMA...
> ich brauche zur erstellung dieser ja die Bestellnummer, aber der shop sagt mir, dass diese ungültig ist
> ( kann dies vielleicht sein, da Matt die Bestellung angestoßen hat? )



Ich selbst kann keine Bestellung "anstoßen", ich kann es nur an die Kollegen weiter geben. 
Wenn das automatische Programm nicht geht, warum auch immer, ruf einfach mal durch...die Kollegen können dann direkt eine RMA auslösen usw.


----------



## PegasusSK (23. Februar 2017)

Wird es in absehbarer Zeit eine "Eis"-Variante der T-Stücke geben?


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Februar 2017)

Frage in die Runde:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Eisbecher AGB am Boden vom Gehäuse befestigen kann? Das ganze also freistehend.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Februar 2017)

Ich habe Mal gesehen wie den oder einen anderen AGB mit Doppelnippel und Schottverschraubungen in die Midplate gebaut hatte.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Februar 2017)

Klingt mir zu aufwendig. Wüsste auch nicht wo ich das in meinem Gehäuse verbauen sollte...


----------



## PegasusSK (23. Februar 2017)

@KillercornyX
Soll er sich nach dem Einbau noch drehen können?
Eine Konstruktion mit einem einfachen L-Winkel am unteren Befestigungsring wäre möglich, aber sobald auch nur etwas Last auf den Schläuchen ist könnte das schief hängen. Ist aber leicht zu bauen.
Ansonsten finde ich Pelle0095's Idee sehr gut.
Doppelnippel G1/4AG auf ne Schottverschraubung und die von unten mit nem Blindstopfen dicht machen.
Das ganze in eine kleine Kunststoffplatte und die wiederum auf so eine universale Pumpenbefestigung.
Da kippelt dann auch nix.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Februar 2017)

Wenn es ein Eisbecher AGB mit D5 Montage ist, könntest du die Halterungen der Eisdecken nehmen und ihn "stellen". 
Bei einen "einfachen" Eisbecher, müsstest du dir in der Tat etwas basteln.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Februar 2017)

PegasusSK schrieb:


> Wird es in absehbarer Zeit eine "Eis"-Variante der T-Stücke geben?



Ist mir derzeit nicht bekannt.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Februar 2017)

Ich werd dann mal schauen ob ich irgendwie ein paar größere, stabile Winkel ranbekomme und versuch das dann mal ...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Februar 2017)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Eddy... Eddy...Eddy *klopf klopf klopf* Ist das Eislicht über Spannungsveränderung dimmbar? Wenn ja, in welchem Regelbereich und was braucht es an Stromstärke, Stichwort: Fan Header....



So, haben es getestet...die verwendeten Micro SMDs sind nicht dimmbar. (getestet mit normalen Lüftersteuerungen)

7v und 5v Adapter haben wir gerade nicht zur Hand...evtl. geht es damit. Sollte mir dieser Tage noch mal so ein Adapter in die Hände fallen, teste ich auch das.


----------



## ebastler (23. Februar 2017)

LEDs kann man fast nie sinnvoll über Spannung dimmen 
PWM und gut ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Februar 2017)

KillercornyX schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Eisbecher AGB am Boden vom Gehäuse befestigen kann? Das ganze also freistehend.



Bei den Eisbechern sind doch Füße dabei. Oder hast du den normalen ohne Pumpentop? Dann ist eine Bodenmontage nicht vorgesehen. Da könnte man nur tricksen und hier fällt mir auch nur die Möglichkeit ein, ihn liegend über Klammern auf dem Boden zu verbauen.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Februar 2017)

Yep, hab ohne Pumpenteil. Ich schau mal im Baumark ob ich ein paar Regalträger oder ähnliche lange Winkel bekomme.


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

@ Eddy

hab mal eben beim Support angerufen... RMA so einfach ist nicht, da es gesponsert ist 
... hätte ich aber eingangs auch dazuschreiben können (auch ein Grund, warum es keine gültige Bestellnummer gibt)

aber gut, nu bin ich schlauer 


ps. 
wenn also später wer kommt um Matt zu belehren: Eddy ist schuld 
(weil wegen Matt ist mein Ansprechpartner, denn der Support)


----------



## Chukku (23. Februar 2017)

Nabend 

Ich habe eine Frage zu Alphacool HT13mm Anschraubtüllen für Hardtubes:
Sind die beiden Artikel 
"Alphacool HT 13mm HardTube Anschraubtülle G1/4 für Plexi- Messingrohre - gerändelt - Chrome" (Art. Nr. 62776) und
"Alphacool HT 13mm HardTube Anschraubtülle G1/4 für Plexi- Messingrohre - gerändelt - Chrome Sixpack" (Art. Nr. 1012841) 
technisch identisch ? Vom Namen unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht.
(gleiche Frage gilt bzgl. der 16mm Variante)

In der Artikelbeschreibung des Sixpacks wird die Kompatibilität zu den Borosilikatglasrohren ausdrücklich erwähnt, während das in der Beschreibung zum Einzelteil nicht der Fall ist.

Ich frage vor allem deshalb, weil ich mir in Vorbereitung zu meinem nächsten Build mal versuchsweise ein paar verschiedene einzelne Hardtubes und Fittings zum Ausprobieren bestellt habe.
Und es ist mir nicht gelungen, das 13mm Glasrohr (Alphacool) in das oben genannte Einzelteil-Fitting (62776) zu schieben.
Selbst mit enormem Kraftaufwand war da nichts zu machen.. am Ende ist das Glas gesprungen. 
Dann hab ich auf der anderen Seite der Tube sogar unter Verwendung von Seifenwasser weiterversucht (was ich in einem echtem Build eigentlich nicht machen würde) und auch das Ende zerbrochen... :/

(mit dem 13mm PETG Eisrohr, das ich mitbestellt hatte, ist es mir übrigens ohne "Schmiermittel" gelungen.. ich bin also nicht pauschal zu dumm für die Angelegenheit)

Den tatsächlichen Build plane ich inzwischen eher mit 16m Tubes, aber auch da stellt sich ja die gleiche Frage.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2017)

@Rarek
Kannst du mir mal den ganzen Ablauf per PN schreiben bitte? Ich schau mir das mal am Montag an. 

@Chukku
62776 und 1012841 sind identische Produkte. Das eine ist nur ein Set, das andere eben Einzeln. Das gilt auch für die schwarze Version und die unterschiedlichen Größen. Als die einzelnen auf den Markt kamen, gab es Borosilikat Glas noch nicht, daher wurde das dort nicht vermerkt und bis dato auch nicht nachgetragen. Las dich dadurch nicht verunsichern. Grundlegend sind alle Alphacool Hardtube Anschlüsse auch kompatibel zu den Glasrohren, PETG, Acryl und auch zu den Messingrohren. 

Eigentlich sollte das passen. Eventuell hast du hier ein Problem mit den Toleranzen, heißt.... das Rohr mit der größten Ausenradius erwischt und ein Fitting mit dem kleinsten Innenradius. Beides noch im Toleranzbereich aber hier .... naja, denke du verstehst was ich meine. Wenn die Anschlüsse nicht passe, einschicken und tauschen lassen. 
Wieviele Einzelnanschlüsse hast du gekauft, wann und passt in alle das Glas nicht? Denn dann müsste ich wirklich mal im Lager schauen und das kontrollieren. 

Bitte vorsichtig sein, wenn du die Tubes trocken rein schiebst. Manchmal geht das wunderbar, manchmal zerstört man aber so den O-Ring. Wenn man dann von oben in den Tube rein schaut und dann innen ein bisschen vom O-Ring sichtbar ist, dann ist der nämlich. Dann wurde er bei einschieben weggedrückt und ist gerissen. Daher immer bitte die Enden ein bisschen mit Seifenwasser anfeuchten.


----------



## Chukku (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo Eddy,

danke für den Tip mit dem Seifenwasser!

In der betroffenen Bestellung habe ich nur EIN 13mm Glasrohr und EIN entsprechendes Fitting bestellt. (neben verschiedenen PETG Rohren, einem 16mm Glasrohr und - von wo anders - noch ein 16mm Fitting der Konkurrenz)
Mir ging es in dem Moment nur darum, verschiedene Varianten auf Kompatibilität zu checken, bevor ich eine große Bestellung für den kompletten Build losschicke und dann am Ende mit Pech dumm dastehe, weil irgendwas nicht passt. (Einschicken lassen lohnt sich also nicht.. das Porto aus der Schweiz wäre höher als der Warenwert  )

Ich scheine also wirklich nur Pech gehabt zu haben, ausgerechnet das eine Fitting und das eine Rohr mit grenzwertigen Toleranzen erwischt zu haben...

Allerdings habe ich mit dem gleichen Fitting vorher schon (erfolgreich) je ein PETG- Monsoon und Eisrohr getestet... womöglich ist der O-Ring dabei schon unbemerkt leicht beschädigt worden, so dass es dann beim Glas "geklemmt" hat.

Ich hab mich aber inzwischen entschieden und die grössere Bestellung mit den 16mm Glasrohren für den gesamten Build wird schon bei euch bearbeitet 
Irgendwann Ende nächster Woche geht das Basteln dann los


----------



## Rarek (24. Februar 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Kannst du mir mal den ganzen Ablauf per PN schreiben bitte? Ich schau mir das mal am Montag an.



meinst du das Telefonat?
schreib ich mal nieder in groben zügen... und falls du was anderes meintest, kannste dann ja am Montag sagen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Februar 2017)

@Chukku
Ob du einen O-Ring beschädigt hast, kann man ziemlich leicht erkennen wenn man den Fitting zerlegt und sich die O-Ringe anschaut. In der Regel wird ein Stück abgerissen oder verschoben. 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim Basteln 

@Rarek
Passt.. hab dir mal geantwortet.


----------



## -H1N1- (1. März 2017)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Möglichkeit sich einen Kühler anfertigen zu lassen.

Also wie lange muss man auf seine Karte verzichten und wie lange dauert es, bis der Kühler dann fertig ist?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. März 2017)

Hi Karte ist 10-20 Werktage weg und der Kühler kommt dann nach 8-12 Wochen. So war es bei mir.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (1. März 2017)

Exakt....


----------



## -H1N1- (1. März 2017)

Perfekt, danke euch .


----------



## Ozryel (1. März 2017)

Da plant wohl jemand die 1080ti zu holen


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (1. März 2017)

Gerüchten zu folge sollen Titan XP Kühler auf die Founders Edit der 1080Ti passen....von den Bildern würde ich mal sagen das klappt...hoffe wir haben bald eine 1080Ti um das zu bestätigen...

Ein früher Prototyp des GPX-N kommt auch bald


----------



## -H1N1- (1. März 2017)

Was ist ein [COLOR=#000000]GPX-N?

Habt ihr denn schon Kühler für die Titan XP?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (1. März 2017)

Das ist ein GPX-N....


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. März 2017)

Naja für das gutbetuchte Volk könnt ihr den ja anbieten, mein normaler GPX in blau wird da schöner aussehen[emoji1]


----------



## Chukku (1. März 2017)

Ui !


Falls sich herausstellen sollte, dass die 1080Ti vom Formfaktor nicht mit der Titan X(P) kompatibel ist, solltet ihr aber vielleicht drüber nachdenken, mit dem Prototypen gleich auf die 1080Ti umzuschwenken... 
Nachdem nVidia die heute vorgestellt hat, wird sich wohl niemand mehr eine TITAN X(P) kaufen  (und euren schönen Kühler dementsprechend auch nicht)


----------



## -H1N1- (1. März 2017)

Der Kühler von EKWB für die TitanXP ist kompatibel mit der GTX 1080Ti, sollte also kein allzu großer Aufwand sein.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (1. März 2017)

Das war ein früher Entwurf und sollte für die Titan XP kommen...passte Zeitlich nicht, also nicht auf die Beschriftung achten....kommen wird er ab der 1080Ti...der erste reale Prototyp kommt in ca. 3 Wochen...haben nicht so schnell mit der 1080Ti gerechnet...also heißt es Gas geben. 

So in Rot könnte er ggf. für ein MSI Top Modell kommen, ansonsten klassisch Schwarz.


----------



## IssaP (1. März 2017)

Ich persönlich fänds schöner wenn die Schrauben um die Scheibe komplett verdeckt sind, sodass man nur das Innere des Kühlers sieht.


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2017)

eddy hatte hier irgendwann mal Farbzusätze geteasert - sind die noch im Konzept, oder schon weiter?


----------



## Pelle0095 (1. März 2017)

Er hatte doch was von 2-4 Monaten gesagt. War ich der Meinung.


----------



## Breyten (1. März 2017)

Beim GPX-N würde es besser aussehen, wenn die Beschriftung andersrum stehen würde.  Sonst steht der Text auf dem Kopf


----------



## the_leon (1. März 2017)

Ne, das passt schon.

Ich denke das ist extra für ein inverted Layout gedacht. Sonst sieht man die Schrift ja eh nicht.

Außer man hat nen liegendes MB


----------



## PegasusSK (2. März 2017)

Aber wer hat denn ein inverted Layout mit Fenster und WaKü, gibt's da Zahlen?
Also im Vergleich zu liegendem MB. Da ist die Auswahl mindestens genau so schlecht, zumindest bei geschlossenen Gehäusen.
Allerdings kann man von 100% der Benchtables sprechen wo's auf jeden Fall zu sehen ist.


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

.. und Riser Kits für vertikale Positionierung von GPUs kommen ja auch bei Cases mit klassischer MB-Anordnung langsam in Mode (zumindest InWin und Lian-Li haben sowas schon).
Von daher würde ich Breyten und PegasusSK da schon zustimmen: Schriftzug umdrehen würde irgendwie mehr Sinn machen.

https://linustechtips.com/main/uplo...6853.jpg.9e97978496b0ddf11b02b88e909926ef.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2821070/flags/LL


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

Moin!
Da das hier ein Thread zu Alphacool ist und die netten Kollegen von Aquatuning auch dabei sind, dachte ich mir, dass ich meine Frage mal hier stelle.
Ich hoffe das passt und ich bin im richtigen Thread unterwegs 

Ich werde mir bald ein NZXT h440 v2 zulegen und überlege sowohl CPU als auch GPU mit einem Alphacool-System unter Wasser zu legen.
Hatte überlegt einen Eisbaer 280 oder 360 für die CPU zu nehmen.
Demnächst werde ich wohl von meiner 980Ti auf eine 1080 oder eine 1080Ti wechseln.

Welche Komponenten bräuchte ich für das ganze Unterfangen und welche Kombination kann mir geraten werden?
Dachte bei GPU an eines der Sets mit einem 120er + den 280/360er von der CPU sollte ausreichend sein, wenn beides OCed wird oder?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. März 2017)

Wie ihr sicherlich gelesen habt....FRÜHER PROTOTYP...also alle Farben, Schrauben, Schriften und kleinere Design Sachen sind nicht final. 

Schrift, wenn es denn eine gibt...wird dann schon entsprechend angebracht sein. Bin selbst auf den ersten, anfassbaren Prototyp gespannt. Der kommt ja bald....aktuell halte ich die XPX Plexi-fast-Serien-Version in Händen...wird schick.  Teaser gibt's, sobald ich den klaren etwas nachpoliert habe, das sagt mir noch nicht so zu. 



Und ja @Guffel, 120 von der Eiswolf und 360 von der Eisbear sollten reichen...für sehr leisen Betrieb würde ich schauen ob evtl ein 240er dazu passt. Das Case sollte es hergeben.


----------



## KillercornyX (2. März 2017)

Ich habe z.b ein Thermaltake Core X9, da ist das Mainboard liegend... Aber damit bin ich sicher in der Minderheit. 
Die schlaue Lösung wäre, den Schriftzug abnehmbar zu gestalten, so dass er sich drehen lässt. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2017)

wie magnetische Staubfilter?


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Und ja @Guffel, 120 von der Eiswolf und 360 von der Eisbear sollten reichen...für sehr leisen Betrieb würde ich schauen ob evtl ein 240er dazu passt. Das Case sollte es hergeben.



Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!
Das klingt ja an sich alles super und bietet sich für die Zukunft ja an, wenn dann bald die 1080/1080Ti in mein Gehäuse wandert.
Habe einfach ein wenig zu viel Angst mich an eine richtige Custom zu wagen und es wird nicht besser, wenn ich dann mal meinen Rechner transportieren will 
Muss ich irgendwas beachten, wenn ich beide AiOs zusammenschließe? Also nur Blau an Rot beachten (das stand in irgendeinem Thread hier im Forum), sonst noch was?

Bzgl. Silent: Habe atm ein Nanoxia DS1 und das steht direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch. Beim Zocken drehen die Lüfter vom Gehäuse und CPU munter durch, da ich es lieber etwas kühler habe als super super silent.
Denke mal da würden der Eiswolf und die Eisbaer wohl kaum lauter sein, da mein Dark Rock Pro 3 sowieso im Turbo-Modus läuft


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (2. März 2017)

Gerne!

Ja das reicht und ist eben speziell für Kunden wie dich gedacht. Interesse an WaKü, aber etwas Angst und Kostenscheu gegenüber Custom WaKü.

Nein du brauchst weiter eigentlich nichts zu beachten. Wird aber alles in den beiliegenden Anleitung, ausführlich erklärt. 

Stimmt, lauter wird es auf keinem fall, eher leiser...zur Not tauscht man die Lüfter die zum eigenen Hörbild passen und gut.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2017)

ich denke mehr musste nicht beachten beim zusammenklemmen ^^

anbei:
Blau/Blau oder Rot/Rot kannste nicht irrtümlich zusammenstecken, da es eine Männlich - Männlich bzw. Weiblich - Weiblich Verbindung wäre und somit nicht passt 

viel mehr Angst brauchste bei ner Custom gegenüber einer AiO nicht haben... die Custom ist nur etwas aufwendiger, da man z.B. die Kabel und Schlauch Wege abstimmen muss
andererseits biste auch flexibler mit den Schlauchwegen 

hat also beides Vor- sowie Nachteile ^^

ps. Matt war schneller


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Ja das reicht und ist eben speziell für Kunden wie dich gedacht. Interesse an WaKü, aber etwas Angst und Kostenscheu gegenüber Custom WaKü.
> 
> ...



Ok super, vielen Dank nochmal! Euch beiden natürlich 

Bin echt sehr gespannt, wie sich die Temps und Lautstärke verändern werden. 
Denke meine AiO Entscheidungsfindung ist somit so gut wie abgeschlossen.


----------



## Chukku (2. März 2017)

Ich hab dann mal wieder ne Frage:

Da Aquatuning ja inzwischen offiziell von ALLEN Mayhems Flüssigkeiten / Farbzusätzen abrät
... welche Zusätze könntet ihr denn konkret empfehlen?
CapeKelvinCatcher ist ja schön und gut aber was ist, wenn man ein wenig mehr Farbe drin haben will? 

Gibt es da ein Produkt in eurem Shop, dass ihr bezüglich Kompatibilität mit CKC uneingeschränkt empfehlen könnt?


----------



## SpatteL (2. März 2017)

Da soll es doch bald(?) auch "Eiswasser" geben.
Ansonsten halt das Double Protect von Aquacomputer.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2017)

das DP ist aber kein Konzentrat, sondern Fertiggemisch, oder?

und da es schön heißt, dass man CKC nicht mit anderen Fertiggemischen mischen soll...


----------



## SpatteL (2. März 2017)

CKC raus und DP rein, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2017)

im Preis mein Junge... im Preis

in meinem Fall gehts mir aber mehr um die Inhaltsstoffe, welche neben dem Dest. Wasser noch da drin sind


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

DP Ultra ist eine seit zig Jahren altbewährte Kühlflüssigkeit. Dort spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung.

Die Eiswasser brauchen noch etwas, da die benötigte Misch und Abfüllanlage noch nicht Einsatzbereit ist. Da fehlen glaube noch 1-2 wichtige Bauteile, dann kann aufgebaut werden.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

Heute gibt's etwas Farbe für die XPX...weitere Versionen und die Modding Kits werden released. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keks4 (3. März 2017)

Werden diese Modding Kits mit  bereits gekauften XPX's Kompatibel sein?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

Ja natürlich. Sie enthalten einen Austauschdeckel, eine passende Halterung und passende Schraubenkappen. Dazu kommt ein Tool zum entfernen der kappe sowie die 4 Farbeinsätze für das beleuchtete Logo. Mann kann auch mischen etc. Zudem gibt es GunMetal sowie Chrom als neuen Basis Kühler. 

Ich poste im Laufe des Tages ein Video in dem dass alles gezeigt wird. Insgesamt stehen dann nach aktuellem Stand 1080 Variationsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung!


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. März 2017)

In Chrome ist der richtig schniecke


----------



## SpatteL (3. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> im Preis mein Junge... im Preis
> 
> in meinem Fall gehts mir aber mehr um die Inhaltsstoffe, welche neben dem Dest. Wasser noch da drin sind


Wenn es um den Preis geht, dann halt G48/30 1:10 mit dest. Wasser und flüssige konzentriete Lebensmittelfarbe.
Habe ich selber auch Jahre lang so ohne Probleme genutzt.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2017)

da haste aber dann keine additive usw. drinne 

und um den Preis gehts mir deshalb, weil ich 3L CKC hier habe, aber mir das Blaue Wasser erst noch kaufen müsste ^^



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> In Chrome ist der richtig schniecke



wenn ich nicht aus erster Hand wüsste, wie groß der ist, wäre ich von der Niedlichkeit verblüfft


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> DP Ultra ist eine seit zig Jahren altbewährte Kühlflüssigkeit. Dort spricht nichts gegen die Verwendung.
> 
> Die Eiswasser brauchen noch etwas, da die benötigte Misch und Abfüllanlage noch nicht Einsatzbereit ist. Da fehlen glaube noch 1-2 wichtige Bauteile, dann kann aufgebaut werden.



Danke für die Info.
Da werd  ich dann wohl auf die nächste grössere Bestellung bei euch warten müssen... steht mitte April an 
 Macht hier sonst in der Schweiz wegen Mindestbestellwert und Porto keinen Sinn.

Für knapp 2 Monate dürfte reines destilliertes Wasser ja eigentlich kein Problem sein oder?
(alle Komponenten gestern komplett demontiert und gründlich gereinigt.. kein Alu im Kreislauf)

Wird das Eiswasser dann ein Fertiggemisch oder ein Konzentrat zum Beigeben in dest. Wasser?. oder beides?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

Kein Ding. Und ja, reines Desti macht in der zeit keine Probs. 

Stimmt, ist dann immer so ne Sache. 

Werden fertige Wasser...ggf. Dyes usw. später...derzeit noch nicht fix aber auf der Liste.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

Das Video darf für sich sprechen....

product video: Eisblock XPX modding kits and colored cooler - YouTube


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. März 2017)

Moin
Eine Frage an den Experten.
Kann ich den Eisbecher Plexiglas D5 noch polieren das das richtig klar wird und brauche ich dafür einen Dremel und welche Paste empfiehlst du.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Chukku (3. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Das Video darf für sich sprechen....



???
Link vergessen? oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

Also die Eisbecher sind schon extrem klar...aber man kann das recht fix noch steigern. 

Mit dem Dremel kannst du nur von Außen recht gut arbeiten...ich selbst verwende eine richtige Poliermaschine....geht viel schneller. 

An sich reicht beim Eisbecher eine reine Handpolitur per Mikrofaser Tuch, welches sehr fein, bauschig und saugstark sein sollte...Fusselfrei natürlich. 

Zum polieren per Tuch geht folgende Politur sehr gut.

PLEXIGLAS(R) - Shop - Acrylglas POLIER & REPAIR Paste, 75 ml - Zubehor zur Bearbeitung

Ist etwas wie eine dicke creme...verteilen, polieren bis fast keine schlieren mehr kommen...dann das Tuch wechseln und aus polieren. GGF mit lauwarmen Wasser waschen und trocken nach polieren. 
Keine große Sache und dauert keine 5 min. Wenn mal was verkratz...mit 120er Papier schleifen bis der Kratzer weg ist, dann weitere Nassschliffe bis zur 3000er Körnung, danach waschen und wieder polieren.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> ???
> Link vergessen? oder hab ich was verpasst?



Upps! Glatt nur "Enter" gedrückt satt "senden" geklickt....bin zu viel auf Facebook und co. 

product video: Eisblock XPX modding kits and colored cooler - YouTube


----------



## SpatteL (3. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> da haste aber dann keine additive usw. drinne


Doch im G48/30.
Die Fertigmischungen sind im Prinzip auch nix anders.
Bei der genannten Mischung hast du einen Preis von weniger als 1€/l.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2017)

ok... sol mir erstmal für die nächsten 1-2 jahre egal sein, aber ich schreibs mir mal für den nächsten Wasserwechsel auf ^^


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. März 2017)

Moin!

Nun habe ich gestern meine Eisbaer 360 und das neue Case (h440) erhalten und direkt den Umzug ins neue Gehäuse vollzogen.
Mir stellen sich nun einige Fragen, da das wie gesagt meine erste WaKü/AiO ist:

1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie auf dem Bild habe ich die Eisbaer bei mir angeschlossen. Ist das alles richtig so?
Von Links: 1. 4-Pin Stecker sind die Lüfter der Eisbaer; 2. 4-Pin ist das Hub vom H440; Rechts etwas weiter dann die Pumpe
Die Pumpe hängt auf dem Pump-Anschluss (4-Pin) und der Pin ganz links ist frei, weil die Pumpe ja nur 3-Pin hat.

2. Wie kann ich denn die Pumpe zwischen 12v und 7v umschalten? Ich kann im BIOS nur einstellen ob die Pumpe per DC oder PWM gesteuert werden soll und dann max. Temps festlegen, zu welchen die Pumpe dann mit einem bestimmten %-Satz arbeitet (das hat nur irghendwie wenig funktioniert  )

3. Die Kühlleistung ist nicht ganz so, wie ich es erwartet hatte. Im Idle ist die CPU super kühl aber unter Last nicht besser als mein vorheriger LuKü, dabei dachte ich die Eisbaer würde den locker in die Tasche stecken. Woran kann das liegen? Hängt das mit einem Fail in den beiden vorangegangenen Punkten zusammen ? 

Sorry für diese teils Bob-Fragen, aber ich will einfach nur, dass das alles richtig funzt und angeschlossen ist. 
Danke schonmal und einen schönen Start ins WE!

Grüße


----------



## SpatteL (4. März 2017)

2. PWM wäre ja der 4.Pin, die Pumpe kannst du halt nur über die Spannung steuern(DC).
3. Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Was hattest du vorher als Kühler? Wie sind denn die Temperaturen konkret? Womit hast du die Last getestet?


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. März 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> 2. PWM wäre ja der 4.Pin, die Pumpe kannst du halt nur über die Spannung steuern(DC).
> 3. Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Was hattest du vorher als Kühler? Wie sind den die Temperaturen konkret? Womit hast du die Last getestet?



Habe einen i7-6700K und hatte vorher einen Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3. Ich dachte eben, dass der 360er Radi bessere Werte als der LuKü an den Tag legt, aber nach 10 Min Stresstest sieht das irgendwie nicht so aus 
*Oder zumindest gleiche Werte aber eben bei einer niedrigeren Lautstärke

Wie sollte ich denn die Pumpe bestenfalls einstellen im DC-Menü ?
Hab sie aktuell so, dass sie ab ca. 60 oder 65° mit 100% arbeiten soll. Lautstärkemäßig merke ich da keinen Unterschied, ob die mit 100% oder mit 50% läuft.
Ist das denn alles auch richtig connected? Das ist so meine größte Sorge


----------



## DrDave (4. März 2017)

Die Pumpe sollte immer einen fixen Wert haben, ich würde die erstmal auf 100% bzw. 12V stellen, bei allen Temperaturen in der Kurve (höchste Kühlleistung) und erst reduzieren, wenn dir die Lautstärke zu hoch ist. 
Solange der 6700K nicht geköpft ist, darfst du keine großen Unterschiede bei den Temperaturen erwarten, höchstens in der Lautstärke. Grund dafür ist die schlechte Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader.

Edit: kann man der Lieferzeitangabe zu dem Eisbaer AM4 Kit glauben schenken?
5-6 Monate ist ja wohl mehr als nur ein schlechter Scherz


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. März 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte immer einen fixen Wert haben, ich würde die erstmal auf 100% bzw. 12V stellen, bei allen Temperaturen in der Kurve (höchste Kühlleistung) und erst reduzieren, wenn dir die Lautstärke zu hoch ist.
> Solange der 6700K nicht geköpft ist, darfst du keine großen Unterschiede bei den Temperaturen erwarten, höchstens in der Lautstärke. Grund dafür ist die schlechte Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader.



Habe das jetzt so eingestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte die Pumpe ja durchgehend auf 100% laufen oder nicht? HWinfo zeigt mir aber schwankende Werte bei der Pumpe an :/
Aber angeschlossen ist das alles richtig am Board? 

Zu der Lautstärke: 
Genau das war ja der Grund für den Wechsel auf die große AiO, weil ich etwas leiseres als die Turbine von be quiet! haben wollte 
Nur wenn ich nicht die gleiche Kühlleistung hinbekomme, bringt das ja auch nix.

Sorry für die ganze Fragerei und danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. März 2017)

@Guffelgustav
Mach da Mal einen eigenen Thread für auf das sprengt sonst hier den Rahmen.
Waterpump auf PWM stellen dann läuft sie immer mit 12V.
Und leiser als mit dem Darm Rock 3 ist auch schwierig.
Du hast ja die Original Lüfter drauf gegen die Silent Wings vonm Darko Rock ist auch nicht fair.
Es sieht so aus als ob die Pumpe falsch drauf ist, das Logo muss doch nach unten?


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. März 2017)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Guffelgustav
> Mach da Mal einen eigenen Thread für auf das sprengt sonst hier den Rahmen.
> Waterpump auf PWM stellen dann läuft sie immer mit 12V.
> Und leiser als mit dem Darm Rock 3 ist auch schwierig.
> ...



Danke dir, hab nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht


----------



## Rarek (5. März 2017)

ich hab eben meine Verschlauchung fertig gemacht, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei den drehbaren Teilen (90° Winkel etc.)
nach etwas drehen dazu kommt, dass diese wackeln bzw. sich auch sehr leicht drehen lassen (im gegensatz zum Auslieferungszustand)
(wackeln im sinne von: ich packe das Schlauchende an und kann dieses minimal hoch und runter bewegen, wärend das Gewinde verschraubt ist - aber ich denke man könnte dies auch im demontierten Zustand hinkriegen)

ist dies problematisch in betracht zur Dichtheit? ich habe nämlich grad etwas Angst davor das System nun zu fluten


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (6. März 2017)

Ja Rarek das ist normal. Alles gut. 

AM4 neu Kits werden sicher keine 5-6 Monate Brauchen. Das System braucht nur nen Wert als Liefertermin. Solang man keinen weiß, wird immer auf Maximum eingestellt. 

Zur H440 Sache, Pumpe drehen und der Airflow ist im H440 absoluter Mist...gerade vorne oben vor allem im Deckel sollte man sich einen Ausschnitt machen...schon verbessern sich die Temps!
Dadurch kann der Radiator nicht seine Leistung entfalten...


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2017)

ah, gut
dann werd ich mal heut Nachmittag das System wässern ^^


----------



## Bariphone (6. März 2017)

Jo passt keine Probleme das heben die habe etliche in meinem System. Alles dicht. Die können schon was ab.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

ich mal wieder 

Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
regelt der seine Geschwindigkeit von selbst nach?
denn irgendwie hört sich der, welcher am wenigsten Luft ziehen kann in meinem sys, an wie ein nächtlicher Sommersturm 
selbst ein 7V Adapter bringt hier keine gleichen drehzahlen...


----------



## Chukku (7. März 2017)

Soll heissen, die Drehzahlen schwanken auf und ab?
Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass da irgendeine Regelautomatik in den Lüfter integriert ist...

Wie hast du ihn denn angeschlossen? am Mainboard oder direkt am Netzteil?

Er hat mit (angeblich) 4,2W ja eine ungewöhnlich hohe Leistungsaufnahme (vgl. Noctua industrial 2000rpm Lüfter mit 1,2W)
.. wenn du da mehr als einen von denen am MB Header dran hast, ist das vielleicht überfordert?
Oder ist im BIOS eine Regelung eingestellt, die irgendwie durchdreht?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. März 2017)

Nein der kann sich nicht selbst regeln...evtl hast du was vor oder hinter dem Lüfter das Verwirbelungen und somit Geräusche verursacht.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

wenn nicht am NT mit 7V Adapter, dann via 30W Lüftersteuerung

und ja sie schwanken alle bei einer gewissen spannung, nur bei dem einen liegt diese entweder sehr tief, oder da is was anderes durch 


sie laufen fast konstant mit einer Drehzahl, welche man regulieren kann in einem gewissen bereich, aber geht man näher zu 12V dann drehen sie hörbar auf und dann hat man einen 2. , aber kleineren Bereich zum regeln...
aber auf jedenfall ein sehr interessantes Verhalten, wo ich sonst eher ein Lineares Verhalten von rpm zu Spannung gesehen habe bei anderen Lüftern

zu den 4,2W:
irgendwo muss der er ja die Kraft hernehmen um den Druck zu erzeugen, deswegen sehe ich die gut 4W nicht so kritisch



@ Matt

sowohl als auch
auf der einen Seite nen Lüftergitter und der anderen einen Radiator ^^


aber ich werde nochmal schauen wegen den 7V Adapter und einen nehmen, welcher keinen Wiederstand nutzt, um dann Spannungsschwankungen und güteschwankungen vom R auszuweichen
mach ich dann mal heut nachmittag

evetuell liegt das verhalten auch an der Lüftersteuerung selbst 


denn ich glaube fast, dass ich den wiederstand zwischen Steuerung und Lüfter geklemmt habe beim ersten durchlauf -.-






edit:
WaKü***Quatsch***Thread ganz unten


hier gehts um blau verfärbtes Wasser
man munkelt, dass es warscheinlich durch Verunreinigungen hervorgerufen wird (Lötfett etc.)

wie schlimm ist das nun?, denn als ich gestern kurz nachm befüllen meines Kreislaufs diesen wieder ablassen musste, hab ich das Wasser in einer der leeren Flaschen gesammelt
und ich durfte dann auch ein (un)schönes Blau feststellen... ich habe das wasser erstmal so wie es war wieder zurück gekippt 

falls es doch gewechselt werden sollte, dann frag ich mich noch, ob ich da noch ne Grundreinigung ala [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen 
machen sollte, oder ob nach mittlerweile 12h laufen es schon einfach reicht, das alte wasser abzulassen und neues einzufüllen


----------



## PegasusSK (7. März 2017)

@Rarek
Wegen des "blauen Wassers".
Nein, einfach tauschen, reicht nicht. 
Nach einer Weile wird's wieder schön blau.
Richtig reinigen ist das Einzige was hilft.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. März 2017)

Jap....IMMER...aber wirklich IMMER einen Radiator spülen...es kann immer wieder mal was drin sein...komplett rückstandsfreie Radiatoren gibt es nicht.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. März 2017)

Hab mal das Handy gezückt....leider geht das gute Stück heute erst mal ins Gepäck für die PAX East... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2017)

zu den Lüftern:
wie ich's mir dachte war 
a) die Lüftersteuerung schuld und 
b) hatte ich den Wiederstand zwischen Steuerung und Lüfter geklemmt... 

ich habe einfach zuviele Lüfterkabel an dem Fleck... 


und zum Säubern:
ich komm erst Montag zum Einkaufen, danach mache ich dann einmal Großreinschiff inklusive Blöcke und dann ist gut


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (7. März 2017)

Ohh in dem Plexi finde ich den Eisblock sogar schick

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaxRink (8. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Jap....IMMER...aber wirklich IMMER einen Radiator spülen...es kann immer wieder mal was drin sein...komplett rückstandsfreie Radiatoren gibt es nicht.


Na ja, gibt es schon. Aber das sind dann halt keine gelöteten sondern (gute) Rohrradis

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. März 2017)

Nö, selbst in meinem MO-RA war Zeugs drin....Minimalste Rückstände hast du immer....Aber ja, die Tendenz das ein gelöteter schmutziger ist, existiert definitiv.


----------



## Nenharma (8. März 2017)

Moin,

ich habe mich gerade so gefragt ob es nicht auch Monoblöcke geben soll/könnte/wird.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das ein, auf Basis des XPX-Plexi, bestehender Monoblock echt super aussehen wird,
ähnlich der Kombo´s die Bitspower hat.

Gibt es da Planungen oder Ideen?

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

PS: Ich bin großer Fan von Made in Germany!


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (8. März 2017)

Ideen ja, aber für solche Blöcke ist der Absatz zu gering. Da lohnt der Aufwand einfach nicht. Konnte in diese Richtung noch niemanden hier überzeugen...aber mal sehen was die zeit so bringt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2017)

Das Problem bei den Monoblöcken ist, sie passen immer nur auf ein Mainboard und bei aktuell mehr als 400 aktuellen Mainboards (1151 + 2011-3 + AM4) wäre die Nachfrage minimal. Für so etwas bräuchte man eine separate CNC Maschine mit der man Kleinstserien herstellen kann. Der Kosten-Nutzenaufwand wäre hier für uns nicht gegeben. Außerdem werden wir in diese Richtung noch etwas anderes bieten, ein Monoblock wäre hier nur ein internes Konkurenzprodukt.


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2017)

darf man da also etwas in richtung Universal Kühler herauslesen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2017)

Keine Universalkühler, aber Mainboardkühler wird es geben. Nur eben keine Monoblöcke. Geplant ist auch hier, für jedes Mainboard einen Kühler anbieten zu können. Und der Kühler wird Hardtubes verweden  Aber bis der kommt, dauert es noch ein bisschen.


----------



## StealthDackel (8. März 2017)

Hi, "Alphakühler" möchte noch einmal meine Frage nach der Eiswolf GPX Pro GTX 1080 m03 auf den Tisch legen. Wo bleibt dieses Modell? In eurer Kompatibilitätsliste steht sie schon länger, aber sie ist noch immer nicht zu kaufen. Zu erst fragte ich am 23.1.17 danach und hatte schon weit vorher in den Shops geforscht. Meine Karte die ich damit ausrüsten möchte gibt es bereits seit letztem Sommer und seit dem habe ich sie auch - wie so die meisten 1080 Custom-Designs. Wird es das Modell m03 noch zeitnah geben oder soll ich lieber doch gleich auf den 1080 TI Zug aufspringen und dann auf einen sehr baldigen entsprechenden Eiswolf hoffen? Bzw. wenn ich eine 1080 TI einschicken würde, bekäme ich dann auch eine eigene Eiswolf zurück? Das kann ich mir nämlich durchaus vorstellen zu tun. Bleibt die Gainward 1080 Phoenix GLH halt solange im System bis ich die Wakü-Eiswolf-1080 TI bekomme und danach wird die Gainward verkauft (falls jemand Interesse hat gerne melden btw.)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. März 2017)

@Eddy:
Ich hoffe, ihr plant dann auch gleich Vollmetallvarianten ein. Ich warte seit beinahe 10 Jahren auf einen Nachfolger für diese Schönheit hier :
Heimliche Stars: 57 der wohl ungewohnlichsten Mainboards bis heute - Bildergalerie, Bild 1


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2017)

@StealthDackel
Die Eiswolf GPX-Pro M03 für die 1080 ist quasi schon da, aber nur vorbefüllte Version ohne Radiator. Der Kühler muss nur noch fotografiert und online gestellt werden. Ich denke mal bis Ende nächste Woche sollte das passiert sein. Die komplette AIO Version hat noch keinen Termin. Es stehen aber einige LIeferungen an von Alphacool, nur habe ich noch nicht zu allem die Listen. 

Wenn du eine 1080Ti (egal welche) kaufst und sie einsenden möchtest, dann würdest du einen komplette Eiswolf AIO für 50€ bekommen. Es gibt nur den normalen GPX Kühler kostenfrei. Eine vorbefüllte Eiswolf ohne Radiator würde dich 20€ kosten. 
Aber eigentlich findest du hier alle Infos dazu: Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool

@Torsten
Ich glaube deinen Wunsch werden wir nicht erfüllen, sorry. Die Planung ist hier eine gänzlich andere und wäre dem Kühler aus deinem Link nicht mal im Ansatz ähnlich


----------



## StealthDackel (8. März 2017)

Würde dann wohl auf eine komplette Eiswolf AIO mit noch nem kleinen 120er Radi hinauslaufen - hauptsächlich soll das Ganze ja nachher mit dem Eisbaer 360 zusammenlaufen um mit 2 Pumpen Redundanz zu haben und eben die Schnellkupplungen nutzen zu können. Dann muss ich da nur noch irgendwo einen Durchflusstemperatursensor zwischen bauen - @Torsten Freue mich schon auf Tests zu OC-Möglichkeiten der 1080 TI im nächsten Heft z.B. Aber gehe davon aus ihr werdet euch mehr als genau mit dem neuen Flaggschiff beschäftigen neben den Ryzens


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2017)

@StealthDackel
Dann würde es aber eventuell Sinn machen, wenn du tatsächlich nur die Eiswolf ohne Radiator nimmst. Wenn schon ein 360mm Radiator verbaut ist, reicht das eigentlich für CPU und GPU, egal welche. Dann kann man auch leicht noch einen Durchfluss- und Temperatursensor unterbringen, auch wenn das eigentlich nicht wirklich notwendig ist.


----------



## StealthDackel (8. März 2017)

Da hast du wohl recht - hätte auch nur noch für nen 120er Radi einen Platz gefunden. Mein Gehäuse ist dann doch nicht so ganz für Wakü. gedacht gewesen (Thermaltake Overseer) - da musste ich schon hauptsächlich pull nutzen mit den Lüftern, weil die sonst mit dem Mainboard nicht gepasst hätten und oben musste ich rabiat ne Plastikinnenhalterung raus sägen damit die Lüfter eben im pull-Betrieb gepasst haben. Nun hab ich 3x 120er pull und einen 120er dazu noch push (hat halt da noch hingepasst). Gäbe es eigentlich irgendein Problem wenn man 2 Pumpen hat und die unterschiedlich schnell laufen würden? Außerdem rechne ich dir hoch an, dass du mir nicht zu dem 120er Zusatzradi rätst obwohl es ja mehr Umsatz bedeutet hätte. Sehr positiv muss ich schreiben


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2017)

Einen Kunden so gut wie möglich zu beraten ohne auf den Umsatz zu schauen, sorgt in der regel dafür, das der Kunde wiederkommt wenn er wieder mal etwas braucht. Das ist dauerhaft mehr Umsatz als im Krampfhaft etwas aufzuschwatzen 

Bezüglich der Pumpen gibt es kein Problem. Die langsamere Pumpe wirkt dennoch unterstützend, von daher ist alles gut. Push&Pull wird erst interessant, bei dicken Radiatoren. Bei 30mm Radiatoren bringt Push&Pull nicht wirklich viel, das wird erst interessant mit Radiatoren die dicker sind. Dahingehend musst du dich nicht verrückt machen. Schau einfah das die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU im grünen Bereich sind. Dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Nenharma (8. März 2017)

@ die beiden Aquatuning-Guys,

dann bin ich mal gespannt!

Ab Herbst, wenn die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten aus den Boards, Bios und CPU´s sind, will ich ernsthaft über einen 
Umstieg auf die AM4-Plattform nachdenken! 
Also haltet Euch ran, damit ich auch mein dann neues Board kühlen kann!
(Über Sinn oder Unsinn solch einer Kühlung diskutiere ich nicht, es ist mein Hobby und ich habe Spaß daran und als
Nebeneffekt ist alles kühl und ruhig!)

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Chukku (8. März 2017)

Nichts für ungut.. aber ich finde, ihr solltet mal ein Wörtchen mit der Qualitätssicherung eurer Lieferanten sprechen.

Ich weiß ja, dass es immer Fertigungstoleranzen gibt, aber DAS hier ist irgendwie doch eine sehr freie Interpretation des Themas "rechter Winkel"

(zu sehen sind 2 Exemplare der "Alphacool HT 16mm HardTube Anschraubtülle 90°". Wohlgemerkt bei Bestellmenge "2" )

Aber auch eine positive Bemerkung am Rande: die Borosilikat-Tubes von Alphacool sind schon sehr cool.. das mit dem Schneiden geht einfacher von der Hand, als erwartet und führt zu coolen Ergebnissen


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. März 2017)

@Chukku
Das sieht aber so aus das das Rohr hängt. Der Winkel aber seine 90° hat.


----------



## Chukku (8. März 2017)

Hm ok ich sehe ein, dass die Bilder in der Hinsicht nicht ganz optimal gemacht sind... man sieht nicht wirklich die Abweichung innerhalb des Winkels.
Aber wenn du genau hinsiehst, ist die Unterkante der oberen Überwurfmutter parallel zur Unterkante des Glasrohrs... da hängt also nichts durch.

Ich schau mal, ob ich morgen noch bessere Bilder hinbekomme.

Es geht mir hier ja auch nicht drum, irgendwelche Forderungen anzumelden (bei min. 12 CHF Versandkosten für ein Retour Paket lohnt sich das für 2 Winkelstücke nicht).
Ich war einfach nur genervt davon... aber zum Glück bin ich auch ohne die Dinger ausgekommen (siehe Bilderthread  )


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. März 2017)

Wird notiert. Danke für das Feedback!

Ja im ersten Moment sieht es echt so aus als wäre dein Schnitt am Tube nicht 100% gerade geworden. 
Schaffe selbst ich nicht immer, auch mit nachschleifen nicht.  Und ja, ich stehe auch total auf die Glas Tubes!


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

in den Winkelstücken steckt jeweils das unbearbeitete "original" Ende des Glasrohrs und das kommt im Auslieferungszustand ja schon ziemlich eben.. (natürlich nie perfekt).
Aber auch, wenn ich das Rohr im Fitting drehe, ändert sich am Winkel nicht merklich etwas... wenn es am unebenen Ende liegen würde, müsste das Rohr ja z.B. bei einer 180° Drehung in die andere Richtung abstehen.

aber wie gesagt: ist nur ein freundlicher Hinweis, also kein Stress


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. März 2017)

Ach alles gut. Solche Hinweise muss man nun mal bekommen...rennen ja nicht dauernd nach, ob alle Winkel exakt sind.

Kannste das noch mal genauer Fotografieren, damit ich das weiter geben kann.


----------



## Chukku (9. März 2017)

Jo, kann aber etwas dauern.
Ich schau mal, ob ich heute Abend dazu komme.. ansonsten liegt erstmal ein langes Wochenende an


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (9. März 2017)

Gemach..... genieße dein WE


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. März 2017)

Hallo,

In der Eisberg meines Bruders haben sich Flocken gebildet kann man die Eisberg aufschrauben? Bzw. Die Fittinge anschrauben oder sind die verlötet

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (11. März 2017)

die kannste abschrauben, ja

sind normale G1/4" fittings wie du sie auch einzeln kaufen kannst ^^


aber was mich mehr interessiert, ist wie dort etwas flocken kann...


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (11. März 2017)

Ok danke weil per Hand gehts net auf

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (11. März 2017)

öhm... nicht?

naja, wurde Maschinell eingesetzt... 
aber dennoch müssteste die öffnen können... eigentlich


schon mir Handtuch versucht?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. März 2017)

Ja sind demontierbar...sitzen manchmal etwas fest. Was habt ihr denn da für Wässerchen drin?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (13. März 2017)

Wir haben seit erhalt nichts dran geändert aber ich hab mal unten den Block geöffnet also jetzt nachdem ich die Fittinge abbekommen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. März 2017)

Schon komisch...so dürfte die nicht aussehen. Neu? Gebraucht?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (13. März 2017)

Vor zweieinhalb Jahren neu bei AT gekauft. Seitdem ca. Täglich in Gebrauch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. März 2017)

Ja gut, bei der langen zeit, kann immer mal was sein.

Gründlich reinigen etc, und es sollte wieder wie gewohnt laufen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (13. März 2017)

Tue ich gerade

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (13. März 2017)

Ist das nur schmutz, also Rückstände oder Ablösungen vom schlauch oder Oxidation? XD

Sowas hatte ich in 3 Jahren noch nicht XD


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (13. März 2017)

Oxidation aber es sieht auch nach Schlauch aus

Edit: Kann man den den die Bodenplatte von einem UC2-LT montieren? Ein paar Kanäle sind zugesetzt

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (13. März 2017)

Eigentlich sollte ne Zahnbürste reichen, oder ne etwas festere Bürste. Oder Zahnstocher ^^

Das sollte im Normalfall damit wegegehen.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2017)

ich denke bei dir haben es sich ein paar Algen gemütlich gemacht... aber eigentlich sollte das nicht schon nach 2 Jahren passieren... es sei denn die Additive haben versagt


----------



## DrDave (13. März 2017)

Kann der Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter mit den mitgelieferten Halterungen nicht (mit beiden) an einem 280er Radiator befestigt werden?


----------



## ItsJayne (13. März 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann der Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter mit den mitgelieferten Halterungen nicht (mit beiden) an einem 280er Radiator befestigt werden?



Beide geht nur bei nem 240er afair.


----------



## DrDave (13. März 2017)

ItsJayne schrieb:


> Beide geht nur bei nem 240er afair.


Ich denke selbst das geht nicht, ist aber auf den Zeichnungen auch schlecht zu sehen. Man kann die Haltewinkel des AGB zwar drehen, aber auf den passenden Abstand der 120er bzw. 140er Lüfter kommt man wohl nicht?


----------



## the_leon (13. März 2017)

Dia haltedinger haben passende abstände für 120er und 140er Lüfter,
Ob aber der abstand zwischen den Dingern ausreicht um auch dort auf die 140/280mm zu kommen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Thor76 (13. März 2017)

Sonst nimm die hier: Alphacool 120/140mm Halterung fur Alphacool Eisbecher - 2 Stuck | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

sent via mobile device


----------



## DrDave (13. März 2017)

Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, bin aber der Meinung, dass beide beiliegenden für die standard Lüfterbefestigungslöcher passen sollten. Haben doch extra 120 und 140 Bohrabstände, wenn der zweite Halter dann nicht passt, wirkt das nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (14. März 2017)

Die Halter an sich ggf. mal drehen. Ich hatte vor Ewigkeiten mal einen direkt am Radiator verbaut, da musste ich nur fix den Deckel abdrehen und den Halter einmal wenden.


----------



## DrDave (14. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Die Halter an sich ggf. mal drehen. Ich hatte vor Ewigkeiten mal einen direkt am Radiator verbaut, da musste ich nur fix den Deckel abdrehen und den Halter einmal wenden.



Ich habe den AGB nicht, sonst würde ich das testen. Würde mir den aber bestellen, wenn es passt. Kannst du das bitte in Erfahrung bringen? Die Produktbilder zeigen nur Bilder, wenn beide Klammern gedreht sind ( 90mm bzw. 130mm). Wenn einer gedreht wird, sollten wohl 110mm Abstand entstehen. Da man 125mm für die 140er Lüfter braucht, passt das wohl nicht.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (14. März 2017)

So...es ist in der Tat so, das die mitgelieferte immer nur einseitig passt. 

Du benötigst Tatsächlich diese Zubehörteile. 

Alphacool 120/140mm Halterung fur Alphacool Eisbecher - 2 Stuck | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## -H1N1- (14. März 2017)

Ich habe nochmal ein Frage zu der Aktion Alphacool Individual Grafikkartenkuhlerbau | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn die Karte zum Vermessen eingeschickt wurde und dann irgendwann der Kühler fertig ist, wie lange dauert es dann den Kühler nochmal anfertigen zu lassen oder wird gleich eine kleine Stückzahl produziert?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (14. März 2017)

Der wird dann gleich in Stückzahl X Produziert...einen davon bekommt dann der VGA "Spender"...


----------



## -H1N1- (14. März 2017)

Danke Matthias


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (14. März 2017)

00౦900/0

Edit: Lösch mich bitte

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StealthDackel (14. März 2017)

Anfrage bzgl. GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition Eiswolf GPX Pro ist gerade raus  Na mal schauen wie schnell ihr Alphakühler seid  Bin wahrscheinlich nicht der Erste 1080 Ti Einsender oder?


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2017)

da die Founders Edi ja dem Referenz Design entspricht, und dieses sehr gleich der Titan X-P Platine ist
frage ich mich, ob AC überhaupt die Karte zum scannen nehmen wird, wenn X-P Kühler passen 

aber anderweitig hat m an somit sicherheit, wenn man ne 1080 einspannt



edith:
wie reinige ich am besten Fittings?


----------



## Chukku (15. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> edith:
> wie reinige ich am besten Fittings?



Sind sie denn tatsächlich verschmutzt oder geht es nur um allgemeinen "Frühjahrsputz"?

In letzterem Fall würde ich einfach warmes Leitungswasser durchlaufen lassen und dann mit destilliertem nachspülen.
In ersterem: ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung


----------



## Rarek (15. März 2017)

naja, vergessen Radi zu spülen, dementsprechend kann Fett drann sein, aber eigentlich sammelt sich das ja eher in Blöcken wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe bisher


----------



## Shutterfly (15. März 2017)

Alter... kennt ihr eigentlich schon das Brett?  Alphacool Eiszeit DE - YouTube


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (15. März 2017)

Ja der Chiller hat Heute Release


----------



## Chukku (15. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> naja, vergessen Radi zu spülen, dementsprechend kann Fett drann sein, aber eigentlich sammelt sich das ja eher in Blöcken wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe bisher



Also mit dem aggresiven Fettlöser, den man für den Radi benutzt, würd ich nicht unbedingt an die Fittings gehen. (es sei denn du nimmst die O-Ringe raus.. aber dann hast du halt die Gefahr, die dabei zu beschädigen)
Aber warme Seifenwasser mit einer weichen Zahnbürste dürfte ein guter Ansatz sein.


----------



## Rarek (15. März 2017)

bei mir steht net drauf, dass es Gummi angreift (wie bei mach anderen Reinigern)
deswegen sehe ich da nicht die große gefahr... aber zur not hab ich noch ein paar (3 pro fitting) O-Ringe über, falls die Stopfen am Radi schon angegriffen wurden ^^


----------



## -H1N1- (15. März 2017)

StealthDackel schrieb:


> Anfrage bzgl. GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition Eiswolf GPX Pro ist gerade raus  Na mal schauen wie schnell ihr Alphakühler seid  Bin wahrscheinlich nicht der Erste 1080 Ti Einsender oder?



Wäre schön hier eine Rückmeldung zu lesen, sobald der Kühler fertig ist.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (15. März 2017)

Kann man die Eisberg komplett öffnen? Würde gerne an die Pumpe kommen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. März 2017)

@Karotte
Man kann alles, aber damit zerstörst du die Eisbaer  Was soll denn das Ziel des Ganzen sein? Die Pumpe kann man auch separat kaufen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (16. März 2017)

Eddy es ist eine alte Eisberg und die Pumpe läuft nicht mehr so ganz sauber

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StealthDackel (16. März 2017)

Hier ist der passende Eiswolf für die 1080 Ti. Wollte meine FE einschicken, aber bekam dieses Modell als Antwort per Email. War zunächst noch nicht bei Aquatuning erhältlich aber inzwischen - siehe link:

Alphacool Eiswolf GPX Pro - Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN X Pascal M02 - mit Backplate | Eiswolf | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Also ist es somit inoffiziell auch bei Alphacool so, dass das Titan X Pascal Modell auf die 1080 Ti passt. 

Das Ding wird jetzt bestellt. Wann sollte man eigentlich Eisbär und Eiswolf in irgendeiner Form reinigen oder gar Nachfüllen?


----------



## -H1N1- (16. März 2017)

Was ich mich an der Stelle frage, ob man den Kühler ohne Pumpe auch kaufen kann ?

Das wurde doch (glaube ich) auch so beworben, dass man beim Eiswolf den Vorteil hat, bei einem künftigen Kartenwechsel nicht den kompletten Kühler zu tauschen, sondern lediglich den Kühler ohne Pumpe.


----------



## StealthDackel (16. März 2017)

Naja du kannst auch den Nexxos Titan X Pascal m02 kaufen. Dann hast du halt keine Pumpe, aber der ist auch kompatibel mit der 1080 Ti meiner gestrigen Email von Alphacool nach zu urteilen. Allerdings sind Nexxos und Eiswolf wohl schon ziemlich unterschiedlich und beim Nexxos weiss ich nicht ob man da ggF. den Teil mit den Anschlüssen behalten kund nur den Kühlkörper tauschen kann. Beim Eiswolf ist dies meines Wisens möglich. Du behältst die Pumpe und tauschst irgendwann mal den Kühlkörper wegen einer anderen Graka.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. März 2017)

StealthDackel;8750986.....Du behältst die Pumpe und tauschst irgendwann mal den Kühlkörper wegen einer anderen Graka.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das will ich wissen .


----------



## the_leon (16. März 2017)

Sowohl beim Eiswolf sind die Kühl/Pumpen Einheit immer gleich und untereinander kompatibel.

Bei beiden reicht es bei einem GPU Tausch lediglich den Alu Kühlkörper zu tauschen der das PCB bedeckt.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. März 2017)

Schon klar, nur wie kann man den Kühlkörper einzeln kaufen? Ich finde da nämlich nichts im Shop.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. März 2017)

Gucke Mal bei Alphacool direkt.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. März 2017)

Da Eiswolf | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool passiert leider gar nix.


----------



## StealthDackel (16. März 2017)

Mal eben ne Produktidee bzgl. Eiszapfen für Schnellkupplungen weitergegeben im Telefonat. Mal schauen wann es den gibt um ihn entspannt einfach zwischen 2 Schnellkupplungen zu basteln. Werde ich dann wegen meiner Idee an den Einnahmen beteiligt?


----------



## IssaP (16. März 2017)

Das hättest du wahrscheinlich fragen sollen, bevor du deine Idee präsentiert hast.


----------



## PegasusSK (17. März 2017)

Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen?
Passt der "EK-AF Y-Splitter Rotary 2F-1M G1/4 - Nickel" zu den "Alphacool Eiszapfen 16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Chrome"?
Bin mir wegen der Nickel-Farben nicht so sicher.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. März 2017)

Nochmal offiziell an die beiden Aquatuning Chiefs  Eddy und Matthias:

Wie kann man den Eiswolf Kühler für die GTX Titan X Pascal ohne Pumpe bestellen?


----------



## Chukku (17. März 2017)

PegasusSK schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen?
> Passt der "EK-AF Y-Splitter Rotary 2F-1M G1/4 - Nickel" zu den "Alphacool Eiszapfen 16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - Chrome"?
> Bin mir wegen der Nickel-Farben nicht so sicher.



Meinst du mit "passen" jetzt die Anschlussmaße? (ja passt, weil es in beiden Fällen G1/4 sind)
Oder, ob der Farbton bei "Nickel" und "Chrom" der gleiche ist?


----------



## PegasusSK (17. März 2017)

@Chukku
Ich meine den Farbton.
Da Matthias geschrieben hat das es keine T-Stücke in der "Eis-Variante" vorerst geben soll, muss ich was als Ersatz suchen da ich ohne nicht so recht auskomme.


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2017)

warum nimmste nicht diesen?
Alphacool HF Y-45deg Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innen 1x Aussengewinde - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## PegasusSK (17. März 2017)

Weil ich an dem keinen 90° Winkel hab.
Mir geht's hauptsächlich um die Frage, passt EK Nickel zu AC silver Nickel?


----------



## DrDave (17. März 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> So...es ist in der Tat so, das die mitgelieferte immer nur einseitig passt.
> 
> Du benötigst Tatsächlich diese Zubehörteile.
> 
> Alphacool 120/140mm Halterung fur Alphacool Eisbecher - 2 Stuck | Eisbecher 150 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Wollte nur kurz sagen, dass die beiliegende Halterung doch an die 140er Lüfterbohrung passt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2017)

natürlich hat man an einem Y Stück keinen 90° Winkel... anderweitig wäre es dann ja nen T Stück


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (17. März 2017)

Bei uns im Haus sind jetzt in kürzester zeit 2 Alphacool DDC 310 Durchgebrannt und beide an der gleichen Stelle (obel links in der Ecke) ist das irgendein Design Fehler in der DDC? ( Ich weiß das die DDC Elektronik nicht von Alphacool ist und diese nur das Metall Case drauf setzen). Dir Rechte ist stärker verbrannt als die Linke und das riecht man auch

Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich noch ergänzen das die eine Nagelneu war und ersr heute angekommen ist

Edit 2: Die meines Bruders war keine 310 das war ne normale 1T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2017)

wurden sie mit zuwenig gegenlast (Radi, Wasserblöcke etc.) betrieben?
lief sie trocken?

ist zumindest das erste was ich bei Pumpen kontrollieren würde... besonders wenn es im Datenblatt steht (in dem Falle das wiederstandslose pumpen)


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (18. März 2017)

Nein sind beide in eimem Voll befüllten Kreislauf gewesen


----------



## the_leon (18. März 2017)

Bei den Alphacool DDCs gab es mal das Problem das die Lötpunkte von der Platine weiter abgestanden waren und die Isolierung durchstochen haben und das Gehäuse dann nen Kurzschluss gemacht hat.
Evtl. Ist das bei dir der Fall.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. März 2017)

Wie Leon gesagt hat kann es an unsauberen Lötpunkten und einem Kurzschlus zum Metallgehäuse liegen. Eine meiner abgerauchten DDC310 mit Metallgehäuse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Oder bei einer reduzierten Pumpendrehzahl wurde dir folgender Umstand zum Verhängnis. Diesen Vorfall einer durchgebrannten DDC310@7V hatte ich auch schon zweimal:



> ... Wichtig ist letztlich, dass man es beim Drosseln der Pumpe vermeidet,  dass die Spannung beim Start nur gerade so reicht, um den Rotor in  Bewegung zu setzen. Die Haftreibung des Lagers ist nicht bei jedem Start  absolut identisch, da sich hier Faktoren wie Temperaturunterschiede und  die Zusammensetzung des Kühlmittels so auswirken können, so dass es  einmal mit dem Start kappt aber das nächste mal u. U. nicht, wenn die  Spannung gerade so an der individuellen Grenze ist. Überwindet der Motor  nach Anlegen der Spannung nicht innerhalb kurzer Zeit die Haftreibung  und läuft los bzw. bleibt zu lange stehen, fließt der hohe Startstrom u.  U. so lange bis ein Teil der Motortreiberschaltung durchbrennt oder  zumindest so lange, dass die Schaltung thermisch stark belastet wird, so  dass sie nicht lange hält. ...



Laing DDC310 


Lässt sich vermeiden, indem du über einen Startboost einer Steuerung auf die 7V gehst oder mit einer konstanten Spannung von 8V ohne Startboost ein Puffer für einen garantierten Pumpenstart vorliegt.


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2017)

gut dass ich meine Zukünftig mit Adapter an ner Steuerung betreibe, welche zum Anlaufen erstmal ~5 sec 12V anlegt, bevor sie runterregelt ^^


----------



## PegasusSK (18. März 2017)

@Rarek
Wieso hat der Y-Adapter keinen 90º Winkel?
Zwischen den beiden Innengewinden sieht es für mich nach einem solchen aus.
Weißt du da genaueres? Wie stark weicht der Winkel den ungefähr ab?


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2017)

der den ich meine hat ein Rohr und ein 2. welches im 45° Winkel davon absteht... 
oder meint ihr, einen Y Adapter, welcher wie der Buchstabe aussieht? denn der könnte tatsächlich einen 90° Winkel zwischen 2 der Anschlussseiten haben... aber siehe selbst

ersterer:
Alphacool HF Y-45deg Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innen 1x Aussengewinde - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

und letzterer:
Alphacool HF Y-Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 3x Innengewinde - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## PegasusSK (18. März 2017)

Achso, schade. 
Ich meinte diesen:
EK-AF Y-Splitter Rotary 2F-1M G1/4 - Nickel  – EK Webshop


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2017)

naja, mit EK hab ich sowieso nicht die Ahnung, aber eigentlich sollte es ja nur eine Farbe geben, welche Nickelfarben ist... sollte also passen... aber nur, wenn du auch im Hinterkopf hast, dass das eine Chrom fittings sind und das andere ein Nickel Y Stück - nim letzteres lieber auch in Chrom, dann passt es auch Farblich ^^ (Nickel ist farblich ähnlich wie Chrom, nur dunkler -> beim EK Shop wo alle 3 Farben auf einem Bild sind, ist das mittlere die Nickel Variante)

aber ich inverstiere eh in AC wenn's um Fittings geht, kann mich also auch irren


----------



## -H1N1- (20. März 2017)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Nochmal offiziell an die beiden Aquatuning Chiefs  Eddy und Matthias:
> 
> Wie kann man den Eiswolf Kühler für die GTX Titan X Pascal ohne Pumpe bestellen?



So, ich habe das Upgrade-Kit gerade bei Alphacool direkt bestellt .


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2017)

ich habe heute mal ein wenig geputzt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Kratzer sind nur Deko... hat zumindest bisher dicht gehalten 
außerdem waren die schon - ich hab die heute das erste mal abgenommen

eher sorge ich mich um die verfärbung... ist mir da eventuell die Bodenplatte zu warm geworden?


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2017)

Was genau hast Du denn da geputzt?


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt  
ist das ein CPU Block?
Sieht nicht aus wie Kupfer.. ist das Alu?

Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt, dass die Verfärbung was mit der Temperatur zu tun hat.
aus dem Bauch heraus glaube ich nicht, dass sich Alu oder Kupfer unterhalb von 100°C verfärben. Und über 100°C hattest du in deinem Wassersystem ja hoffentlich nie 

Könnte ne Oxidschicht sein... sollte mit Antioxidationsmitteln in der Flüssigkeit aber auch nicht passieren.
Es sei denn, es war schon ab Werk so und gehört so.

Hast mal versucht, ob du es mit dem grünen/orangenem Cilit (der Kalklöser, nicht der Fettlöser.. ich vergesse immer welcher welche Farbe hat) wegbekommst?


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2017)

Orange ist der Kalkige ^^

nein, ich habe das nur mit Dest. Wasser und ner Zahnbürste geputzt
Material istmir unbekannt, aber es handelt sich um eine Bodenplatte von einem GPX Kühler aka GPU Block

nur 52°C hatte ich - keine 100°C

aber Oxid nach 36h laufen und 2 Wochen insgesammt bei mir? eigentlich sollte es nicht so schnell Oxidieren, oder doch?


----------



## Chukku (21. März 2017)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung..

Am Besten muss da wohl wirklich einer von den beiden Aquatuning Kollegen mal ein Statement zu geben, ob die (Ver-)Färbung so gehört oder nicht.


----------



## Nachty (22. März 2017)

Was mit Aquatuning los?! Bestellungen dauern ja ewig, Montags morgen bestellt heute Bestellung erst raus


----------



## Chukku (22. März 2017)

Laut Aquatuning Homepage oder tatsächlich laut Paketverfolgung des Versandpartners?

Ich hatte mal den Fall, dass ich mich wahnsinnig drüber aufgeregt hab, wie lange das Verschicken bei denen dauert.
Im Nachhinein hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass das Paket schon mehr als 24h unterwegs war, bevor der Bestellstatus auf der Homepage aktualisiert wurde und ich die Versandbestätigung per Mail bekommen habe.

War also nur ein Mangel in der Kommunikation und nicht im Versand selbst.

Allerdings ist UPS der letzte Rotz.. hier wäre ein anderer Versandpartner mal wünschenswert.


----------



## Bariphone (22. März 2017)

Kann ich nur beipflichten. Die Sendungen via UPS werden rotzfrech vor die Haustüre geworfen. Kein läuten keine Unterschrift nix. Da liegen 800€ mal Stundenlang vor der Türe....

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Nachty (22. März 2017)

Laut Email ist es erst heute raus bei Aquatuning,also kommt es erst morgen an.  Wohl alle krank dort^^


----------



## DrDave (22. März 2017)

Meine letzten beiden Pakete kamen ziemlich sicher mit DHL. Wird vlt. je nach Warengröße ein anderer Dienstleister genommen.


----------



## Nachty (22. März 2017)

Ich meine Aquatuning selber warum brauchen die 3 Tage um 2 Lüfter + etwas kleinkram zu verpacken


----------



## Chukku (22. März 2017)

@ Dr. Dave:
ich lebe in der Schweiz und bei aquatuning.ch gibt es nur UPS Sendungen.
Gut möglich, dass das bei Sendungen innerhalb Deutschlands anders ist.

Jedenfalls macht es überhaupt keinen Unterschied, ob man UPS Standard oder UPS Prime bezahlt.
Ankommen tun die Pakete immer ziemlich genau nach einer vollen Woche.

Letztes Mal war aber die Höhe:
Bei der Anlieferung an einem Freitag war ich zu Hause und nach ungefähr 5 Sekunden an der Gegensprechanlage/dem Buzzer.
Das war dem Fahrer aber offensichtlich zu lange und er war schon wieder weg und hat nen Zettel im Briefkasten gelassen.
Das Wochenende war eigentlich fürs Basteln eingeplant gewesen...

Naja.. sorry fürs (semi-) offtopic.
Aber ich bin echt dafür, dass AT sich nen anderen Dienstleister für Auslandsversand sucht.


----------



## Rarek (22. März 2017)

mal ne andere frage... haben Eddy und unser Eismann beide Urlaub?
seit Moontag keinen mehr von den beiden gelesen...


----------



## Ozryel (23. März 2017)

Sind vllt auf der Cebit


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2017)

ach stimmt... die ist ja momentan auch noch...
- genauso wie das 2. Lehrjahr bei uns


----------



## Dagnarus (23. März 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> @ Dr. Dave:
> ich lebe in der Schweiz und bei aquatuning.ch gibt es nur UPS Sendungen.
> Gut möglich, dass das bei Sendungen innerhalb Deutschlands anders ist.



Jepp. In Deutschland gibt's DHL. Um Welten besser, vor allem weil man das Zeug auch an ne Packstation senden lassen kann.


----------



## Hogan (23. März 2017)

Ich hab einen Tag auch etwas bei aquatuning bestellt, mit Amazon Payments bezahlt. Laut deren Website: 1. Tag packen / verschicken, 2-3. Tag da (klar, je nachdem, wie schnell der Lieferdienst ist).

Ich hab abends bestellt, am nächsten Tag wurd das Paket angeblich gegen halb 9 schon gepackt, verschickt wurde es daraufhin aber erst am Tag danach. Bin mal gespannt, aber bisher überzeugt der Laden mich nicht, wenn man solche Angaben macht und dann trotz Bestellung am Vorabend das Paket am Folgetag nicht rausgeht...Und günstig sind die Preise dort ja auch nicht.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2017)

die Pakete werden immer erst um 17:00 Uhr zur Post gegeben... immer

nur weil du da bestellst wird sich da nichts dran ändern...
hättest du bist ~15:00 Uhr bestellt, dann wäre es sehr warscheinlich noch den Tag rausgegangen, wenn sie grad wenig zu tun gehabt haben

zudem ist Amazon mit lastschrift dabei... heißt AT kriegt das Geld erst später... sprich 1-2 Banktage später


----------



## Noctua (23. März 2017)

Hogan schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Tag auch etwas bei aquatuning bestellt, mit Amazon Payments bezahlt. Laut deren Website: 1. Tag packen / verschicken, 2-3. Tag da (klar, je nachdem, wie schnell der Lieferdienst ist).
> 
> Ich hab abends bestellt, am nächsten Tag wurd das Paket angeblich gegen halb 9 schon gepackt, verschickt wurde es daraufhin aber erst am Tag danach. Bin mal gespannt, aber bisher überzeugt der Laden mich nicht, wenn man solche Angaben macht und dann trotz Bestellung am Vorabend das Paket am Folgetag nicht rausgeht...Und günstig sind die Preise dort ja auch nicht.


Ich hatte auch am 16.3. zwei Dinge mit "Lagernd" bestellt. Am Montag kam raus, dass ein Teil nicht da ist (und frühstens am 27. bei AT wieder lieferbar sein soll). Jetzt habe ich mir nur den Kühler schicken lassen (Dienstag vormittag bei AT gemeldet) und der kam erst heute an. Der Kontakt zu AT ist aber freundlich und geht recht fix. Aber am Versand und der Lagersoftware sollten sie noch was tun.


----------



## Nightmare09 (23. März 2017)

Noctua schrieb:


> Aber am Versand und der Lagersoftware sollten sie noch was tun.



Taggleiche Kommissionierung und Übergabe an Versanddiendtleister kann man schon erwarten - auch ohne "Prime"-Status.

Es kann ja nicht so lange Dauer Anschlüsse, Adapter, Kabel, Tubes und derlei Kleinkram zusammenzustellen und meterweise Schlauch abzumessen. Ansonsten mehr sog. "Picker" einstellen. Viel besser (für uns Kunden) wäre schlicht und einfach Schichtarbeit, dann könnten die nächste gepackten Lieferungen gleich morgens abgeholt werden.


----------



## DrDave (23. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> zudem ist Amazon mit lastschrift dabei... heißt AT kriegt das Geld erst später... sprich 1-2 Banktage später


So funktioniert das sicherlich nicht, sobald die Zahlung über Amazon Payments bestätigt wird und diese beim Händler eingeht, wird die Bestellung bei Aquatuning weiterbearbeitet, sprich gepackt.
Bevor Sie das Geld nicht haben bzw. die Bestätigung wird die Bestellung sicherlich auch nicht gepackt.


----------



## Noctua (23. März 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Taggleiche Kommissionierung und Übergabe an Versanddiendtleister kann man schon erwarten - auch ohne "Prime"-Status.


Naja, in dem Fall hätte ich auch einen Tag mehr warten können (letzte Woche nach der Bestellung, nicht jetzt nach der Einigung auf Versand nur des Kühlers), aber nicht über 1 Woche. Und eine einfache Rückmeldung wie "sorry, in unserem System gab es ein Fehler, Teil xy ist nicht lieferbar". Dann hätte ich vor dem WE den Radiator noch woanders bestellen können. Der kommt jetzt (weil es auch der andere Händler mit der Lieferzeit nicht hinbekommt) erst nächste Woche. Das finde ich ärgerlich, da am 20.3. noch drin stand "Lieferbar, 1-3 Werktage Lieferzeit".


----------



## Shooot3r (23. März 2017)

DrDave schrieb:


> So funktioniert das sicherlich nicht, sobald die Zahlung über Amazon Payments bestätigt wird und diese beim Händler eingeht, wird die Bestellung bei Aquatuning weiterbearbeitet, sprich gepackt.
> Bevor Sie das Geld nicht haben bzw. die Bestätigung wird die Bestellung sicherlich auch nicht gepackt.


Normal " streckt Amazon das Geld vor" . At wartet da sicherlich nicht, bis das Geld von deinem Konto bei Amazon und dann neu at ist. Amazon zahlt at die Bestellung und holt sich die Kohle von deinem Konto.at ist eben sehr langsam der letzte Zeit, egal welche zahlungsart und Größe der Bestellung.


----------



## Rabenfels (24. März 2017)

Hogan schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Tag auch etwas bei aquatuning bestellt, mit Amazon Payments bezahlt...


Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auch per Amazon Payments bei aquatuning bezahlt und es hat zwei Tage gedauert bis die Bestellung kommissioniert wurde.
Zudem teile man mir nach meiner Anfrage mit, dass sich die Lieferungen wegen dem neuen Lager zur Zeit noch verzögern da noch ein Hochregalstapler fehlt welcher erst in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten geliefert wird.


----------



## Noctua (28. März 2017)

Mal eine Frage zur allgemeinen Zuverlässigkeit bzgl. Verfügbarkeit und Reklamationen  von Alphacool. Ich hatte mir am 16.3.2017 einen Eiswolf Kühler für meine 1080 Ti samt zugehörigem 280mm Radiator gekauft, alles angeblich sofort lieferbar. Die Verfügbarkeit des Radiators hatte sich aber immer weiter nach hinten geschoben und liegt aktuell bei 5.9.2017 (Info von Aqua Tuning). So habe ich jetzt einen nicht verwendbaren Grafikkartenkühlkörper rumliegen, da auch ein alternativer Händler einen angeblich lieferbaren Radiator nicht liefern kann und warte immer noch auf Rückzahlung von Aqua Tuning. Sollte ich jetzt den GPU-Kühler zurückgeben und zukünftig die Finger von Alphacool lassen oder handelt es sich hier eher um eine unglückliche Ausnahme?


----------



## Rarek (28. März 2017)

ich denke letzteres 
u.a. auch wegen der Cebit

ich bin zumindest schnellen Supp und Versand gewöhnt


----------



## Noctua (28. März 2017)

Hmm...aktuell steh ich mit einer Referenzkarte und Eiswolf-Kühlkörper ohne Radiator da. Die Rückgabefrist läuft ab und alle Beteiligten halten sich bedeckt.


----------



## -H1N1- (29. März 2017)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du einen kleinen AGB verbaust, dann kannst Du jeden x-beliebigen Radiator verwenden.

Ich habe vor genau 1 Woche das Upgradekit vom Eiswolf für die 1080Ti per Telefon bestellt und sofort bezahlt.

Bis heute habe ich nichts wieder gehört......


----------



## Noctua (29. März 2017)

Den Kühler habe ich ja da, nur der Radiator fehlt. Ich hatte direkt am 16.3. bestellt. Schafft die Pumpe den einen zusätzlichen AGB?


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. März 2017)

Ein AGB hat fast keinen Wiederstand das geht Problemlos.
Ist eine richtige Costomkühlung nichts für dich?


----------



## -H1N1- (29. März 2017)

Noctua schrieb:


> ...Schafft die Pumpe den einen zusätzlichen AGB?



Locker, siehe mein Tagebuch .


----------



## Noctua (29. März 2017)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ein AGB hat fast keinen Wiederstand das geht Problemlos.
> Ist eine richtige Costomkühlung nichts für dich?


Ich hatte dazu schon mal eine Fragethread eröffnet und mich hat der Aufwand dann doch abgeschreckt. Zum einen habe ich Angst beim Selbstbau da irgendwas zu versemmeln und das System zu schrotten und zum anderen ist mir der Pflegeaufwand (Wasser aller 1-1,5 Jahre wechseln) schon zu nervig. Die alte 980Ti lief jetzt auch knapp 1,5 Jahre ohne Wartungsaufwand mit dem Accelero Hybrid III. Ich bastel zwar gern am PC, aber der Aufwand mit Befühlen & Entleeren/Reinigen ist mir dann eigentlich zu viel zu aufwendig bzw. hat mir zu viel fehlerpotential.



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Locker, siehe mein Tagebuch .


Danke, ich werde mir das die Tage mal anschauen. Heute morgen hatte ich wen bei Alphacool erreicht und man will sich die Tage nochmal melden wegen des Radiators.


----------



## -H1N1- (29. März 2017)

Habe nun auch eine Mail von AC bekommen, mein "Upgrade-Eiswolf" wird heute nachmittag versendet.


----------



## Hogan (29. März 2017)

Hab noch einmal paar Kleinigkeiten bei aquatuning bestellt. Selbes Spiel, wie bereits schon einma beschrieben. Nur das es dieses mal noch länger dauert... Ich werde jedenfalls nicht mehr dort bestellen. 

Wer Wert auf schnelle Lieferung bzw. einhalten der versprochenen Lieferzeit legt, dem rate ich ganz klar von aquatuning ab.



Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sie bei Zahlung mit Amazon Payments so lange brauchen. Abends bestellen, am nächsten morgen wird das Paket gepackt und sie schaffen es nicht, es an dem Tag noch rauszugeben.

Wenn ich bei Caseking abends was bestelle und per VORKASSE zahle, also Abends noch Überweise, dann kam bisher immer das Geld bereits am Folgetag morgens an und Mittags war das Paket raus. Am nächsten Tag dann da. Das ist schneller und guter Versand.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2017)

@Urlaub
Matthias wurde leider durch eine Grippe dahingerafft. Der wird erst nächste Woche wieder Einsatzfähig sein. Und ich... naja.... ich hab mich ja eigentlich aus den Foren zurück gezogen weil ich dafür keine Zeit mehr habe  

@Hogan
Die aktuellen Lieferungen benötigen ca. 3 Werktage. Das ist sicherlich nicht die schnellste Lieferung aber lange ist das auch nicht. Unser Problem ist ganz simpel. Wir haben völlig unterschätzt wie viele Neukunden wir in den letzten Monaten gewonnen haben. Daher schafft das aktuelle System nur mit Mühe alle Bestellungen in den Griff zu bekommen. Da wir zudem in einigen Ländern wie Japan, Australien, Kanada und USA aktuell massiv zulegen macht die Situation nicht einfacher. Die neuen Stapler kommen in 3-4 Wochen. Dann wird es nochmal 1-2 Wochen dauern bis sich alles eingependelt hat, dann sollte das alles wieder zügig von der Hand gehen. 

@Amazon Payment
Amazon Payment ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eine normale Überweiung oder ähnlich wie Paypal. Wer mit Amazon Payments bestellt erhält keine Prio bei seiner Bestellung. Es ist nur eine andere Art der Bezahlung die einem ansonsten keinerlei Vorteile bietet außer das Amazon mitverdient und z.B. Änderungen an der Bestellung nicht mehr möglich sind weil Amazon das durch ihre Zahlungsart untersagt. Also eigentlich ist das eine ziemlich unpraktische Geschichte seine Waren zu bezahlen. 

@ Noctua
Von welchem Radiator redest du? 

@Chukku
Bei euch gibt es einfach keinen anderen Versender der Zoll ect. so gut händeln kann wie UPS. DHL schafft das nicht, GLS auch nicht, TNT ist zu teuer und zu speziell was Lieferungen angeht und ansonsten bleibt da leider nichts. Mit den Fahrern kann man leider immer Pech haben, das ist tatsächlich unabhängig vom Versandunternehmen. Gibt bei allen solche und solche. 

@Cebit
Da fährt noch jemand hin? Wozu?


----------



## Rarek (30. März 2017)

Eddy! willkommen zurück 


und nochmal etwas von mir...
ist das hier oxidiert, oder einfach nur Schmutz, welcher nur net abgehen will? link


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2017)

@Rarek
das ist keine Oxidierung. Aufgrund der Massenfertigung und weil wir hier eher auf Langlebigkeit setzen als auf Schönheit (ist ja auch normalerweise nicht zu sehen), sieht das immer etwas fleckig aus. 

Naja, bin nur so lange da, bis Matthias wieder aus seinem Fieberkoma erwacht  Der liegt ja schon seit 1 1/2 Wochen flach.


----------



## the_leon (30. März 2017)

Über TNT kann ich nur positives Sagen, meine Letzte CPU war als Belgien 2 Tage später da.

Wobei Belgien natürlich auch im Gegensatz zur Schweiz in der EU liegt.


----------



## Thor76 (30. März 2017)

Also ich hab weder Probleme mit UPS noch mit GLS (nutzt ein Mitbewerber). Der Vorteil bei UPS ist natürlich, das die Sendung direkt verzollt ist und man sich da keine weiteren Gedanken zu machen muss. Wobei die Grenze für eine zollfreie Einfuhr mit ca. Fr. 62.00 höher ist als in Deutschland. 

Generell ist aber auch die Zollabwicklung in der Schweiz um einiges einfacher als in Deutschland. Einfach die zusätzlichen Kosten beim Postboten oder direkt bei der Post bezahlen und das Paket entgegennehmen. Nix mit zum Zoll fahren und so.


----------



## Chukku (30. März 2017)

Jo.
wenn ich zum Beispiel von EKWB (Slowenien) oder Highflow.nl (Niederlande) bestelle, dann liefern die das  - wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin - einfach bei der stinknormalen Poststelle ab und ich hol es dann am nächsten Tag dort ab.
Bei der Abholung zahlt man dann Zollgebühr und Mehrwertsteuer nach und gut ist.
Bzw. wenn man unter 62 CHF bleibt, spart man sich die sogar komplett und kommt so teilweise sehr günstig weg.

Das finde ich sehr viel angenehmer als das rumgeeiere mit UPS.
Selbst wenn man schon weiss, dass man zum Lieferzeitpunkt nicht anwesend sein wird, kann man da absolut nichts dran drehen... 
erst warten, bis es zur ersten Fehlanlieferung kam und dann die Nummer auf dem Zettel verwenden um sie anzuweisen, das Paket beim nächsten Mal im Treppenhaus abszustellen... alles andere als sicher.


----------



## Rarek (30. März 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Rarek
> das ist keine Oxidierung. Aufgrund der Massenfertigung und weil wir hier eher auf Langlebigkeit setzen als auf Schönheit (ist ja auch normalerweise nicht zu sehen), sieht das immer etwas fleckig aus.



heißt also, ich kann den Block wieder bedenkenlos einbauen?
denn die Flecken sind ja immerhin nur dort, wo auch verunreinigtes Wasser hinkam


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2017)

@Rarek
Ja, das kannst du bedenkenlos wieder einbauen. Soweit ich das vom Bild her sagen kann, ist hier alles ok. Wenn du dir wegen deinem "Verunreinigtem Wasser" unsicher bist, dann leg das Ganze in etwas Seifenlauge und schrub dann nach einer Weile mal mit einem Schwamm drüber. Die Rillen lassen sich ganz gut mit Pfeifenreiniger oder einer härteren Bürste (bitte keine Drahtbürste...lol) reinigen. Wenn das mein System wäre, würde ich keinen weiteren Gedanken daran verschwenden und es einfach wieder einbauen. 

@Versandarten
Wie gesagt, man kann bei allen Pech haben. Da unsere Kunden im Ausland kein Zoll und auch keine Mehrwertsteuern zahlen (es gibt wenige Ausnahmen), händlen wir außerhalb der EU quasi alles mit UPS ab. In der Regel haben wir mit UPS auch keinerlei Probleme. Was aber am Ende den Fahrer betrifft... nunja.... da kann man Glück oder Pech haben. 

Aber als Schweizer kann man doch auch alles direkt in der Schweiz kaufen. Z.b. bei unserem Partner Alles digital - digitec. Die werden von uns eigentlich mit allem beliefert.


----------



## SpatteL (30. März 2017)

Thor76 schrieb:


> Generell ist aber auch die Zollabwicklung in der Schweiz um einiges einfacher als in Deutschland. Einfach die zusätzlichen Kosten beim Postboten oder direkt bei der Post bezahlen und das Paket entgegennehmen. Nix mit zum Zoll fahren und so.


Das geht auch in D mit der Post, wenn alles vernünftig deklariert und die Rechnung außen am Paket ist.
Ist das nicht der Fall, geht das Paket halt zum Zoll und man muss es dort öffnen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2017)

@SpatteL
Das ist soweit richtig, aber es geht ja auch darum, das der Kunde sich eben nicht mit dem Zoll herumschlagen muss. Daher verwenden wir UPS. Wir zahlen den Zoll, UPS kümmert sich um die Papiere, die Mehrwertsteuer wird ebenfalls direkt beim Kauf berechnet und bezahlt. Kurz, der Schweizer Kunde bestellt und erhält seine Ware als wäre sie direkt aus der Schweiz, nur das es eben nur mit UPS funktioniert. Mit DHL müsste man wirklcih direkt an der Türe bezahlen und wenn man das Geld nicht parat hat, geht das Paket zum Zoll und man muss es dort holen.

BTW... dauert zwar noch ein paar Wochen, aber hier mal ein kleines Gimmick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. März 2017)

Ein Football bitte und gleich in den Warenkorb. Und die Gummibärchen nicht vergessen sonst verbietet mir mein Sohn was bei AT zu bestellen.


----------



## Thor76 (30. März 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Mit DHL müsste man wirklcih direkt an der Türe bezahlen und wenn man das Geld nicht parat hat, geht das Paket zum Zoll und man muss es dort holen.


Nicht ganz. Das Paket geht zur nächsten Poststelle und dort kann man auch bezahlen. Der Zoll ist zu dem Zeitpunkt schon raus aus dem Geschäft. Dafür nimmt die Post natürlich eine Bearbeitungsgebühr.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2017)

@ Thor76
Das ist von Land zu Land unterschiedlich.  Wie es "exakt" mit der Schweiz ist, weiß nicht wirklich, immerhin liefern wir mittlerweile schon in 28 Länder. Aber allgemein sollen die Leute mit Zoll ect. rein gar nichts mehr zu tun haben. Und die Meisten wollen das auch nicht. Menschen sind faul  Am Besten jetzt bestellen, in 2 Stunden haben, und am Besten wird es vom Lieferdienst ausgepackt damit sie den Müll gleich wieder mitnehmen. Das Ganze natürlich ohne das man von der Couch aufstehen muss


----------



## Thor76 (30. März 2017)

Also bei uns sind es drei Stunden und die packen dir die Ware in den Kofferraum. Letzteres ist aber noch im Projekt-Status.

Ich persönlich hab aber kein Problem mit dem Warten und hab es auch lieber wenn im Preis auch der Zoll mit enthalten ist. Bei Digitec könnte ich aber auch nochmal vorbei sehen. Vielleicht haben die jetzt das Sortiment vergrößert. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (30. März 2017)

Mit Digitec hab ich angefangen.
Die haben tatsächlich so ziemlich alles, was Aquatuning auch hat.
Ich bestell bei denen aber nur noch, wenn sie es auch zufällig grad auf Lager haben und hole es in der Berner Filiale ab.

Wenn die selbst erst noch von Aquatuning bestellen müssen, hat es bei mir immer volle 2 Wochen gedauert.
Deswegen bevorzuge ich es, selbst bei AT zu bestellen. Das geht dann schon noch ne Woche schneller... UPS nehme ich dann halt zähneknirschend in Kauf.

Weil es ein paar Posts weiter vorne angesprochen wurde:
Support bei AT finde ich vorbildlich.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2017)

Digitec müsste mittlerweile fast alles auch dort auf Lager haben. Wir haben kürzlich mit denen einige Aktionen in der Schweiz gemacht und das Sortiment dort generell mit Digitec erweitert. Wenn mehr bei Digitec einkaufen, dann werden die sich natürlich auch mehr auf Lager legen  Was nicht heißen soll, das ich euch überrede dort einzukaufen  Es ist nur eine Option und da wir so oder so daran mitverdienen ist es mir daher eigentlich egal wo ihr einkauft


----------



## Chukku (30. März 2017)

gut zu wissen 

Ich hab wegen eines VPP755 RMA aktuell bei euch aber noch 72CHF Gutschrift.. die muss ich erstmal "aufbrauchen"


----------



## Noctua (31. März 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Noctua
> Von welchem Radiator redest du?


Es geht um den Eiswolf ST30 280mm (Artikelnummer 14263). Ich hatte mittlerweile auch schon Kontakt mit euch per Telefon & Mail und weiß mittlerweile, dass vor dem 11.4. nicht mit einer neuen Lieferung zu rechnen ist. Das ärgerliche an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich bei 2 Händlern (euch und einen anderen Shop danach) das Ding als lieferbar bestellt hatte und er dann bei beiden plötzlich nicht mehr lieferbar war. Jetzt hocke ich hier mit einer lauten 1080 Ti FE und einem noch nichtmal auf Funktion & Lautstärke testbaren Kühler rum.


----------



## -H1N1- (31. März 2017)

Ein kleiner AGB löst dieses Problem .


----------



## Noctua (31. März 2017)

Ist aber wieder mit Extrakosten verbunden, für etwas das ich in 2 Shops als verfügbar bestellt und sofort bezahlt habe.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. März 2017)

@Noctua
Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, das würde mich auch ziemlich nerven wenn ich in deiner Situation wäre. Es gibt leider auch noch keinen konkreten Liefertermin für die vorbefüllten Radiatoren. 11.04 ist möglich, aber es kann auch im schlimmsten Fall länger dauern. Ich habe auch leider keine Lösung parat außer du befüllst es selbst. 

Was die generelle Wartung einer Wakü angeht, wir haben Systeme die seit einigen Jahren laufen ohne das jemals eine Wartung stattgefunden hat. Wenn du bei einer custom Wakü einfach nur auf die verwendeten Materialien achtest und Clear Water mit ein bisschen AT-Protect nutzt (das Selbe ist auch in der Eisbaer drin), dann hast du ein relativ Wartungsfreies System das ruhig 3-4 Jahre laufen kann ohne Wasserwechsel. Die Eisbaer basiert vollständig auf normalen Waküteilen. Vond er Pumpe bis zum Raiator kann man alles einzeln kaufen. Nur der Kühler/AGB Part ist extra angepast worden um einer AIO gerecht zu werden. 
Warten muss man eine Wakü nur wenn man farbige Flüssigkeiten verwendet oder eben die falschen Materialien im Kreislauf hat. Oder es wurde am Anfang nicht durchgespült. Letzteres ist aber schnell gemacht.


----------



## Hogan (31. März 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> blablabla


Wenn die Website was anderes verspricht, ist der Kunde halt genervt. Aber danke fürs restliche PR-Gelaber.


----------



## JustBrainless (2. April 2017)

Noctua schrieb:


> Ich hatte dazu schon mal eine Fragethread eröffnet und mich hat der Aufwand dann doch abgeschreckt. Zum einen habe ich Angst beim Selbstbau da irgendwas zu versemmeln und das System zu schrotten und zum anderen ist mir der Pflegeaufwand (Wasser aller 1-1,5 Jahre wechseln) schon zu nervig.



Ich würde es einfach mal versuchen! Mir hat er Eigenbau sehr viel Spaß gemacht und bei einem einfachen Loop, ist der Aufwand nicht Sooo groß


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. April 2017)

@ Eddy@Aquatuning

Weißt du vielleicht wann "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kanister 5000ml" (Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kanister 5000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) wieder lieferbar ist, denn aktuell steht dort bereits seit ca. einer Woche "Liefertermin überschritten". Auf der Herstellerseite steht als Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage, kann man das auf Aquatuning als Zwischenhändler übertragen oder weist ihr die Lieferung direkt zum Endkunden an?


----------



## hardbase87 (3. April 2017)

Hey, weiß vielleicht jemand für welche GTX 1080 die Alphacool NexXxoS GPX  M10 oder M11 ist.


----------



## Krolgosh (3. April 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> @ Eddy@Aquatuning
> 
> Weißt du vielleicht wann "Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kanister 5000ml" (Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Kanister 5000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany) wieder lieferbar ist, denn aktuell steht dort bereits seit ca. einer Woche "Liefertermin überschritten". Auf der Herstellerseite steht als Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage, kann man das auf Aquatuning als Zwischenhändler übertragen oder weist ihr die Lieferung direkt zum Endkunden an?



Aus dem Grund hab ichs direkt bei AC bestellt... brauch das Zeug unbedingt. und mit 3-4 Tagen kann ich leben.


----------



## Chukku (3. April 2017)

hardbase87 schrieb:


> Hey, weiß vielleicht jemand für welche GTX 1080 die Alphacool NexXxoS GPX  M10 oder M11 ist.



Das nicht.
Aber umgekehrt kannst du hier einfach prüfen, welche Version auf deine spezielle Karte passt:

HWConfig - German


----------



## hardbase87 (3. April 2017)

Dort kommt die KFA2 EX OC leider nicht vor^^


----------



## Chukku (3. April 2017)

Stimmt... 
Ich hab auch grad mal bei einem Konfigurator der Konkurrenz geguckt (Namen erwähne ich in diesem Thread jetzt mal nicht  ) und dort wird auch kein Block für die EX OC gelistet.

Seltsam.. ich dachte eigentlich , dass die KFA2 EX OC eine Referenzplatine hat und dann müssten eigentlich recht viele Blocks passen.
Scheint aber nicht so zu sein.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. April 2017)

hardbase87 schrieb:


> Dort kommt die KFA2 EX OC leider nicht vor^^



Das ist der M11 Kühler laut meiner internen Liste. Muss im Shop noch ergänzt werden.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. April 2017)

WB

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hardbase87 (3. April 2017)

Das ist Super, dann kann ich ja schon mal zum planen anfangen..


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (4. April 2017)

Eine zwei Wochen alte Eisbär welche komplett dicht ist und null Fluss hatte. Nur als Tipp. Wir werden sie nicht einschicken da wir drauf angewiesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (5. April 2017)

SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Eine zwei Wochen alte Eisbär welche komplett dicht ist und null Fluss hatte. Nur als Tipp. Wir werden sie nicht einschicken da wir drauf angewiesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber gut zu Wissen sowas....dann kann ich der QS auf die Finger hauen und wir müssen da wieder enger Kontrollieren.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (5. April 2017)

Es sind Kupferablagerungen und es waren irgendwelche Fäden in dieser grünen Masse

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

Matt? weißt du was für Additive im CKC Fertiggemisch drinne sind?

nicht zufällig diese?
Korrosionsschutz AntiCorro-Fluid 50ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

denn mein Wasser hat sich nach dem Reinigen der Radiatoren (wiedermal) Blau verfärbt... 
außerdem passt das Verhalten auf das beschriebene Bild, welches man im faq Bereich sieht (der ganz lange Komment bei dem 50ml Fläschchen)

sollte ich eventuell auf ein anderes Gemisch umsteigen?
denn normal ist das jedenlass nicht 
und ich vermute mal, dass es an dem einen Kupfer Y Fitting liegt, welches ich noch drinne habe ( Alphacool HF Y-45deg Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innen 1x Aussengewinde - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany )

aber selbst wenn, dann sind die Radis ja auch noch aus Kupfer... hmm...



kannste mir weiterhelfen?, oder biste genauso ratlos wie der Rest, bei denen es sich verfärbt?

ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es ne 50/50 chanche ist, ob es sich verfärbt oder nicht ^^


----------



## chaotium (5. April 2017)

Scheiss auf die ganzen Zusätze. Desti. Wasser und gut ist.
Meine Kiste rennt damit seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme


----------



## Noctua (5. April 2017)

Wie schaut das jetzt mit der Eiswolf ST30 280mm (Artikelnummer 14263) aus? Der Artikel steht jetzt jetzt wieder auf "Liefertermin überschritten". Lohnt das Warten noch?


----------



## Rabenfels (5. April 2017)

Notfalls geht's auch so: 
https://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-280mm-35484-14197-a1028501.html?hloc=de
und
Alphacool Eisbaer GPX 90° Extention Kit Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Noctua (5. April 2017)

+ das Wasser was ich dann noch in den Radi und die Schläuche bekommen muss, ohne zu viel Luft im System zu haben.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. April 2017)

@Noctua
2-3 Wochen werden wieder welche da sein. Aber nur eine kleine Menge da wir hier die Hauptlieferung aufgesplittet haben die später kommt und wir nicht so viele per Luftfracht anliefern lassen können. Ob du so lange warten willst.... 

@Flüssigkeiten
Wenn ihr ein langlebiges System haben wollt, nehmt ihr keine UV-Flüssigkeit, keine Pastelfarben jeglicher Art und auch bei normlaen Vorgefärbtem Wasser muss man aufpassen. Korrisionsschutz ist überbewertet solange man die richtigen Teile im Kreislauf hat. Im Grunde ist nur ein sehr geringer Zusatz Empfehlenswert. Oft wird auch zu viel gepanscht. CKC mit Mayhem in einen Kreislauf zu kippen ist schon mutig. Beide Flüssigkeiten haben viel Chemie intus und gepaart hat man einen netten agressiven Coctail im System. Da stehen hier bei uns intern immer die Nackenhaare zu Berge wenn wir sowas sehen. Das kann überhaupt nicht dauerhaft funktionieren. 
Wenn Mayhem, dann nur Mayhem. Wenn CKC dann nur CKC (Destilliertes Wasser oder Clear Water geht natürlich immer). auch bei farbigen Fertiggemischen ist eigentlich alles an Zusätzen schon drin, auch hier bitte nicht mit weiteren Zusätzen mischen. Verdünnen ist immer besser da in den Flüssigkeiten oft mehr als genug Zusätze enthalten sind. 

Bei den Zusätzen gilt nicht... viel hilft viel.... sondern eher... weniger ist mehr. 

Zum Vergleich, in der Firma nutzen wir nur Clear Water mit ca. 20% CKC oder AT-Protect. Die Systeme laufen teilweise ohne Wartung seit 4-5 Jahren ohne Probleme. Nur die AGBs sind etwas leerer geworden


----------



## Noctua (5. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Noctua
> 2-3 Wochen werden wieder welche da sein. Aber nur eine kleine Menge da wir hier die Hauptlieferung aufgesplittet haben die später kommt und wir nicht so viele per Luftfracht anliefern lassen können.


Langsam finde ich es nicht mehr witzig. Am 16.3. bestellt (mit angegebener Lieferzeit 1-3 Werktage), seit 23.3. den Kühler zu Hause liegen und jetzt nochmal 2-3 Wochen warten. Dann wahrscheinlich auch Pech haben und keinen abbekommen, da wegen dem ganzen hinund her erst am 3.4. nochmal bestellt wurde. So gewinnt man echt Neukunden...
Ich glaube ich pack meinen alten Arctic Accelero Hybrid III drauf und beende das Thema Alphacool.


----------



## -H1N1- (5. April 2017)

Oder Du kaufst Dir halt einfach nen kleinen AGB , sollte gebraucht nicht groß was kosten.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. April 2017)

@Noctua
Schreib mir mal bitte eine PN mit der Bestellnummer und der Artikelnummer des Artikels den du exakt haben willst. Wenn es nur um einen vorbefüllten 280mm Radiator geht, sollte ich dir das besorgen können. Wir bauen so oder so noch eine interne Teststation auf, da kann ich einen vorbefüllten Radi fertig machen. Dann müsste ich den Dienstag oder MIttwoch versenden lassen können.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> [...]Wenn CKC dann nur CKC (Destilliertes Wasser oder Clear Water geht natürlich immer). [...]
> Zum Vergleich, in der Firma nutzen wir nur Clear Water mit ca. 20% CKC oder AT-Protect. Die Systeme laufen teilweise ohne Wartung seit 4-5 Jahren ohne Probleme. Nur die AGBs sind etwas leerer geworden



ersteres habe ich gemacht und blaues Wasser bekommen binnen 2 Minuten
letzteres kann ich nicht ausprobieren, da ich zum Spülen mein ganzes Wasser verbraten hab

ich habe mir erstmal AC DP Ultra bestellt und mal schauen was das Wässerchen so zu meinem Loop sagt 
... und dabei habe ich nur Kupfer, vernickeltes Kupfer und Messing im Kreislauf -.- (und en bissl POM und Norprene  )


----------



## arcDaniel (5. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ...
> @Flüssigkeiten
> Wenn ihr ein langlebiges System haben wollt, nehmt ihr keine UV-Flüssigkeit, keine Pastelfarben jeglicher Art und auch bei normlaen Vorgefärbtem Wasser muss man aufpassen. Korrisionsschutz ist überbewertet solange man die richtigen Teile im Kreislauf hat. Im Grunde ist nur ein sehr geringer Zusatz Empfehlenswert. Oft wird auch zu viel gepanscht. CKC mit Mayhem in einen Kreislauf zu kippen ist schon mutig. Beide Flüssigkeiten haben viel Chemie intus und gepaart hat man einen netten agressiven Coctail im System. Da stehen hier bei uns intern immer die Nackenhaare zu Berge wenn wir sowas sehen. Das kann überhaupt nicht dauerhaft funktionieren.
> Wenn Mayhem, dann nur Mayhem. Wenn CKC dann nur CKC (Destilliertes Wasser oder Clear Water geht natürlich immer). auch bei farbigen Fertiggemischen ist eigentlich alles an Zusätzen schon drin, auch hier bitte nicht mit weiteren Zusätzen mischen. Verdünnen ist immer besser da in den Flüssigkeiten oft mehr als genug Zusätze enthalten sind.
> ...



Ich habe hier EK-Koolant Evo als Konzentrat stehen. Soll eigentlich 100ml Konzentrat zu 900ml Dest. Wasser gemischt werden. Würdest du denn empfehlen hier den Wasseranteil zu erhöhen? oder kann man der Mischung von EKWB trauen?

Ach ja, meine Wakü enthält nur Nickel beschichte Teile, Messing und Kupfer, Minimal Edelstahl, ist eigentlich normal für eine Wakü.


----------



## Noctua (5. April 2017)

@Eddy@Aquatuning: PN ist raus. Danke schon mal.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

@Rarek
Hast du mal eine Übersicht deiner Teile? Die Verfärbung müsste eigentlich durch Dreck im System oder durch Weichmacher kommen. Das sind so die ersten zwei Vermutungen. Mein grünes DB Ultra hatte sich in meinem ersten Loop nach 4-5 Monaten leider auch stark in Richtung blau/türkis verändert. Mit HardTubes passiert das zum Glück nicht. 

@ arcDaniel
Ich kenne das Konzentrat nicht wirklich. Aber in der Regel kann man sich natürlich an die Angaben halten. Ich persönlich nehme immer etwas weniger als angegeben. Was ist denn bei dir aus Edelstahl?

@Noctua
PN gelesen, ich schau mir das mal an und melde mich dann.


----------



## Chukku (6. April 2017)

Japp..CKC in Kombination mit Mayhems Dye ist bei mir auch schief gegangen... in Kombination mit nicht durchgespülten Radiatoren der absolute "fail-Overkill".
So lernt man dazu 

Blöde Frage: was ist denn eigentlich Clear Water? Google hilft in diesem Fall nicht wirklich weiter...

Ausserdem: ich habe hier in der Schweiz in Super- / Baumärkten bisher immer nur "destillatgleiches Wasser" gefunden.
Macht das eigentlich nen Unterschied?


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

aufzählung zum mitnehmen, kommt sofort ^^

- 2 Kupfer Radiatoren aus eurem Hause (360'er und ein 280'er) 
- ein ALC HF Y Stück mit blankem Kupfer innen und Schwarz lackiert außen
- diverse Messing Fittings der Eiszapfen Serie (gerade, 45°, 90°)
- GPX Grafikkarten Block (Nickel)
- XPX CPU Block (Nickel)
- Plexi AGB
- eine Pumpe, welche warscheinlich u.a. aus POM besteht (DDC 1T Plus)
- einen Kugelhahn, welcher vernickelt ist, mit die genauen Metalle aber unbekannt sind ( dieser: Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerandelt - Black Nickel | Kugelhahne / Ventile | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany )
- Tygon Norprene Schläuche (bzw. Masterkleer bei der ersten Befüllung)
- ein optischer Fließanzeiger aus Plexi
- eine Slotdurchführung, die auf den Namen Panama hört (POM mit vernickelten verjüngungs Schrauben)

außerdem waren die Radiatoren bei der ersten Befüllung nicht geduscht, allerdings bei der 2. schon


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

@Chukku
Ich rede immer von unseren Clear Water Produkten. Das ist im Grunde Osmose Wasser. Das ist reiner als destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt. Sorry, da wir das intern hier immer so nennen ist mir beim Schreiben gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass der Begriff für euch nicht klar sein könnte 
Destillatgleiches Wasser ist einfach nur eine sehr umständliche Beschreibung für destiliertes Wasser  

@Rarek
Ich tippe einfach mal auf die Schläuche. An den Teilen liegt es eher weniger und auch ein dreckiger Radiator verursacht nicht unbedingt eine durchgehende Verfärbung. Zumindest nicht beim zweiten mal. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass vor dem zweiten Befüllen alles gereinigt wurde? Einschließlich der Kühler?


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

jap, da hab ich einmal alles gereinigt

aber warum habe dann nur ich die Probleme mit den Norprene bzw. Masterkleer Schläuchen?


zumindest habe ich noch keine Beschwerden gelesen in bezug, dass Masterkleer Schläuche sich mit CKC das kappeln kriegt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch neu. Aber was anderes fällt uns hier auch nicht ein. Entweder sitzt irgednwo noch Dreck im System, oder es sind die Schläuche. Alles andere kann es nicht sein da alles aus Kupfer oder Messing ist. Es kann natürlich sein, dass beim Abfüllen deines CKC etwas verunreinigt wurde und du einfach nur neues CKC brauchst, aber das ist auch recht weit her geholt.


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

ich habe jetzt erstmal bei Aqua Computer etwas Wasser bestellt... mal sehen ob das Wässerchn auch was zu meckern hat 

und ansonsten geh ich halt das Risiko ein und kipp mir Dest. Wasser pur ins system... wenn was korodiert, dann wissen wir, dass es im loop ist


----------



## Chukku (6. April 2017)

Hast du jetzt eigentlich noch Masterkleer Schläuche drin, oder nur noch Norprene?
Die Masterkleer haben ja insgesamt nen ziemlich schlechten Ruf, was massive Ausspülung von Weichmachern angeht. (und Verfärbung der Schläuche).

Wie das jetzt was mit blauem Wasser zu tun hat, weiss ich natürlich auch nicht.
Aber irgendetwas führt in deinem System ja zur Verfärbung (wahrscheinlich irgendeine Verunreinigung).. von daher würde ich nicht einfach das DP Ultra reinkippen, sondern vorher nochmal gründlich durchspülen.
Und im Optimalfall die MK Schläuche loswerden.. aber kannst es natürlich auch erstmal so versuchen.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (6. April 2017)

Kleine Ergänzung von mir... EK Pastel ist Mayhems mit anderem Logo...


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

die MK sind Blind und schon lange raus
ich habe fein und ordentlich die Tygon verlegt ^^
(sieht auch irgentwie schöner aus, als wie mit klaren Schläuchen  )


aber mit Dest. Wasser und nem Eimer wollte ich eh den ganzen Kreislauf nochmal durchspülen
nu muss ich mir nurnoch etwas basteln, dass die 20L aus dem Kanister in den AGB nachfließen können, aber gleizeitig letzterer nicht ausläuft durch den Druck... mal sehen

ps.
die MK Schläuche brauchen gut 3-4h in meinem blauen CKC Liegen, dann sind sie blind
ich werde das nochmal mit frischem CKC Prüfen, ob das ähnlich ist... ich habe ja noch nen halben Liter


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

Kannst du mal ein Bild machen wie das CKC bei dir aussieht? Das interessiert mich jetzt aber wirklich.


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

also... hier mal die 3 Flaschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links der erste Versuch mit den Masterkleer Schläuchen (35h Betriebsdauer - hat nen leichten Gelbstich mit drinne... ich denke das könnte das Lötfett sein, denn die MK Schläuche hatten neben der Trübheit auch gelbliche ablagerungen)

mitte die Norprene Schläuche (12h Betriebsdauer)

und rechts ist das Schlauchexperiment (wenn der heute nachmittag Trüb ist, dann hat CKC was gegen die MK ^^ )


ps.
ich hab grad keinen bock das Bild zu drehen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

Danke für das Bild.... naja... Pivot Funktion ... Monitor drehen, dann passt das auch mit dem Bild.  Ich frag mal unsere Spezis in Braunschweig ob die noch Ideen haben warum sich das so verfärbt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

Also..... mögliche Ursachen können sein:

1. Weichmacher der Schläuche. Tygon verwendet ziemlich viele Weichmacher und die Masterkleer sind hier auch mit recht vielen Weichmachern unterwegs außer die neuen BPA freien. Allerdings hast du bei allen RoHs konformen Schläuchen das problem mit Weichmachern oder Ersatzprodukten. Mal mehr mal weniger. 
2. Dennoch irgendwelche Reste im Kreislauf. CKC eignet sich auch recht brauchbar zum Durchspülen des Systems. Eventuell ist doch noch Schmodder im Kreislauf.
3. Sonnenlicht verändert CKC, dann wird es mit der Zeit leicht bläulich oder gelblich. Aber nicht so stark wie bei dir zu sehen. 
4. Wir hatten im letzten Jahr ein paar Kanister bekommen die nicht ganz in Ordnung waren. Das kann man aber leicht nachprüfen indem man den PH-Wert des CKC mist. Teststreifen gibt es in jeder Aphoteke. Der PH-Wert muss bei 9 liegen. 

Der Punkt mit den Schläuchen ist eigentlich der Punkt den alle hier für am Wahrscheinlichsten halten. Allerdings wirst du das problem mit allen Schläuchen haben. Mal früher, mal später. Wie gesagt, in meinem privaten System war das it DP Ultra nicht anders.... erst ein richtig schickes dunkles grün, dann türkis, am ende war es fast blau. Schuld waren die Schläuche.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ...@ arcDaniel
> Ich kenne das Konzentrat nicht wirklich. Aber in der Regel kann man sich natürlich an die Angaben halten. Ich persönlich nehme immer etwas weniger als angegeben. Was ist denn bei dir aus Edelstahl?...



Sowohl beim GPU wie CPU Block ist so eine Druchflussplatte, sieht aus wie eine Rasierklinge... die müsste aus Edelstahl sein.
Ich bin ebenfalls etwas an einer neuen Pumpenkombi von EKWB interessiert mit Glas, und hier ist die Schraubverbindung aus Edelstahl.
Ist Edelstahl denn  schlecht in einer Wasserkühlung?



AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung von mir... EK Pastel ist Mayhems mit anderem Logo...



Das ist aber nur das alte Ekoolant Evo, das neue CyroFuel soll von EK selbst sein.

Werde aber bei meinem Zusammenbau die Mischung etwas mehr verdünnen. Ich habe noch das alte Ekoolant Evo Clear hier liegen, müsste also wie du schon sagtest das gleiche wie das Mayhems sein.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. April 2017)

@ arcDaniel
Edelstahl wie auch Aluminium haben nichts in den Bereichen zu suchen bei denen das Wasser mit ihnen in Kontakt kommen kann. Das ist einfach ein No-Go weil man dann immer auf Korrision und Rost achten muss. Einige Hersteller vernickeln deshalb einige ihrer Teile, das ist auch ok solange die Vernickelung hält. Aber ansonsten würde ich darauf verzichten. 
Alternativ... genug Korrisionschutz in den Kreislauf kippen.


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Also..... mögliche Ursachen können sein:
> 
> 1. Weichmacher der Schläuche. Tygon verwendet ziemlich viele Weichmacher und die Masterkleer sind hier auch mit recht vielen Weichmachern unterwegs außer die neuen BPA freien. Allerdings hast du bei allen RoHs konformen Schläuchen das problem mit Weichmachern oder Ersatzprodukten. Mal mehr mal weniger.
> 2. Dennoch irgendwelche Reste im Kreislauf. CKC eignet sich auch recht brauchbar zum Durchspülen des Systems. Eventuell ist doch noch Schmodder im Kreislauf.
> ...



punkt 2:
ziemlich teures Spülmittel 

3:
das kann man hier ausschließen, da die Verfärbung anfing, ssobald das Wasser im Loop war (hat 2-3 Min. gedauert, aber dann wars auch schon blau)

4:
muss ich mal nachschauen

und Punkt 1:
ja ja... die Weichmacher ^^
habe ich irgendwie schon vermutet, dass es die sein können, als du mit den Schläuchen anfingst - nur dachte ich dass nur vernachlässigbar große mengen von denen in den Schwarzen Schläuchen drinne sind


also zum abschluss:
wenn es die Schläuche sind und der PH Wert selbst beim Blauen noch im Rahmen ist (was ich bezweifle) dann könnte ich das 12h Wasser ja nochmal mit reinkippen und ne Woche laufen lassen
dann wäre zumindest das Spülen erledigt  (bzw. erst den Rest frisches CKC und auffüllen mit blau)


----------



## Bariphone (6. April 2017)

Ich Klink mich da mal mit ein. Ich Nutzte ja auch das CKC. Auch mit den unfeinen Masterkleer. Aber das Wasser war nach wie vor Klar. Die Flasche auf dem Bild hier ist vom Entleeren des Loops nachdem der 3Wochen mit den MK lief. Durch ein gaaanz feines Haarsieb aus Kunststoff abgeseiht. Zum Spülen neuer Komponenten muss das noch herhalten. Und die Flasche hab ich seit Anfang Jänner in Gebrauch, respektive deren Inhalt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch null Färbung. Echt komisch. 
Aber MK ist echt Schrott. 
Die sollten vom Markt genommen werden. Nach einigen Stunden hat man da bereits ein Flockenbad.


gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

und das Bild bestätigt... der eine Hats, der nächste net...

warum immer die Anfänger? 


edith:

das MK + CKC experiment nach3,5h...

am Schlauch bilden sich schon langsam blinde Flecken
außerdem habe ich nach dem Kommentar oben etwas vom Wasser des 2. Befüllversuches in ein durchsichtiges Behältnis gekippt - die Flocken sind ja schon beachtlich ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ arcDaniel
> Edelstahl wie auch Aluminium haben nichts in den Bereichen zu suchen bei denen das Wasser mit ihnen in Kontakt kommen kann. Das ist einfach ein No-Go weil man dann immer auf Korrision und Rost achten muss. Einige Hersteller vernickeln deshalb einige ihrer Teile, das ist auch ok solange die Vernickelung hält. Aber ansonsten würde ich darauf verzichten.
> Alternativ... genug Korrisionschutz in den Kreislauf kippen.



Ich glaube Alphacool hat seit letztem Jahr (nach längerer Abstinenz) wieder ein Produkt im Angebot, dass Edelstahlteile im Kreislauf nutzt (Düsenplatte des Eisblock XPX) . Andere Hersteller machen das seit über 10 Jahren durchgängig, Probleme wären zumindest mir aber keine bekannt (obwohl z.B. Watercool sogar eine Ansäuerung des Mediums empfiehlt und einige Anwender es hinbekommen haben, die Vernickelung von EK-Kühlern zu lösen). Da bei vielen Pumpen Teile des Lagers respektive dessen Halterung aus Edelstahl bestehen, dürften nur sehr wenige Edelstahl-freie Wasserkühlungen im Einsatz sein.


----------



## Bariphone (6. April 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> und das Bild bestätigt... der eine Hats, der nächste net...
> 
> warum immer die Anfänger?
> 
> ...


Bin ja auch noch net so lange im Wakü Thema drin. Aber dank den MK nun recht fit im Loop aufbauen,  Blöcke reinigen und CO. Mit den Primos und dem i7 ist es ja nun schon der 5. LOOP.

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## arcDaniel (6. April 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich glaube Alphacool hat seit letztem Jahr (nach längerer Abstinenz) wieder ein Produkt im Angebot, dass Edelstahlteile im Kreislauf nutzt (Düsenplatte des Eisblock XPX) . Andere Hersteller machen das seit über 10 Jahren durchgängig, Probleme wären zumindest mir aber keine bekannt (obwohl z.B. Watercool sogar eine Ansäuerung des Mediums empfiehlt und einige Anwender es hinbekommen haben, die Vernickelung von EK-Kühlern zu lösen). Da bei vielen Pumpen Teile des Lagers respektive dessen Halterung aus Edelstahl bestehen, dürften nur sehr wenige Edelstahl-freie Wasserkühlungen im Einsatz sein.



Richtig, würde aber hier gerne mal wissen was Eddy denn hierzu meint, denn die "Rampe" scheint tatsächlich aus Edelstahl zu sein.


----------



## JustBrainless (6. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Scheiss auf die ganzen Zusätze. Desti. Wasser und gut ist.
> Meine Kiste rennt damit seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme



Gebe dir vollkommen recht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## Rarek (6. April 2017)

kann man Korrosion irgentwie im Wasser sehen wärend es am fließen ist? (wie z.B. durch Verfärbung)
ansonsten hau ich mir wirklich reines Wasser nei, wenn auch das DP Ultra net will wie ich will
(und ich werd mir wohl auch nen Sieb anschaffen müssen)


----------



## Chukku (7. April 2017)

Am Wasser würdest du es normalerweise nicht sehen.
Transparente Kühler wären hier von Vorteil.. da würdest du die entsprechenden Verfärbungen am Metall von aussen sehen.

Aber versuchs mal erstmal mit dem Double Protect.
Eigentlich sollte das keine Probleme machen... aber dummerweise weißt du ja immer noch nicht, woran es bei deinem CKC nun eigentlich gelegen hat.
Wenn die Ursache irgendeine Verschmutzung innerhalb des Loops ist und diese Verschmutzung da immer noch drin ist, dann kann auch das DP Ultra Probleme machen. Normales Dest. Wasser dann aber auch.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr aber auch einen verschmutzten 2.5L Kanister CKC geliefert bekommen (da schwammen schon ab Werk merkwürdige braune "Fusseln" drin... keine Ahnung was das war.. hab das Foto noch auf meine Digi Cam zu Hause).
Eddy hat ja weiter oben auch bestätigt, dass es bei einer Charge entsprechende Probleme gab.
Eventuell hast du nur Pech gehabt und eine davon erwischt.


----------



## Rarek (7. April 2017)

jo, aber ich werd mir mal ersmal einen Kanister Dest. Wasser holen und dann das System von der Pumpe spülen lassen


----------



## Orka45 (7. April 2017)

Hey,

Ich habe vor einer weile einen Eisbären bei Ebay geschossen, welchen ich jetzt endlich einbauen konnte.

Dieser gibt bei 12V ein starkes Surren von sich und selbst gedrosselt auf 2000 u/min (ca 7v) ist es noch das lauteste Teil an meinem PC und in 2 Meter abstand warnehmbar.
Alle Tests sagen das teil ist bei 12V Quasi unhörbar, ich denke also da ist was kaputt.

Hat das teil typische Failur mode welche man vileicht selbst machen kann? Ich denke da übeträgt etwas Vibrationen 
und Luft ist keine im AGB der Pumpe, im kreis ist sowiso ein zweiter

ok, nach 3 stunden dauerbetrieb ist sie etwas leiser geworden, leiser als meine WD blue. Mit dem Pegel bin ich zufrieden und lass erstmal die Finger davon. Spätesetens mit der neuen Graka kommt dann eine richtige Pumpe rein...


----------



## Wolfgang75 (7. April 2017)

Wollte mir die GTX 1080ti FE holen und umbauen,der Eiswolf GPX Pro wird mit 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben was kein Problem wäre.
Beim Eiswolf ST30 240mm steht nur Liefertermin überschritten,ab wann könnte der geliefert werden?


----------



## arcDaniel (7. April 2017)

Hänge mich nochmal an die Probleme von Rarek ran.

Du hast ja deine Wakü auch schon eine Zeitlang auseinander und sicherlich nicht kurz vor dem Zusammenbauen gesäubert. Da habe ich mir jetzt die Frage gestellt:

Wenn ich heute einen Radiator spüle/Putze, habe ich sogar säurehaltige Mittel genommen ist er blitzeblank. Ganz Trocken bekommen man diesen aber nicht mehr (oder habt ihr da eine Lösung?), liegt dieser dann awer eine gute Woche rum, entsteht sicherlich wieder Korrosion.

Respektiv das Material verfärbt sich, sollte ja aber keine Probleme bei der Kühlleistung haben. Könnte sich diese Verfärbung, dann nicht später auch in der Flüssigkeit wieder etwas absetzten?

Edit: ich dachte meine Radiatoren wären endlich sauber, habe sie nun doch mit Zitronensäure gefüllt und das Ergebnis ist interessant. (sofort eine Anmerkung, ein Kupferblock in der gleichen Säure, wurde das "Wasser" gelb/bräunlich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rarek kommt dir das bekannt vor?


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2017)

Sehr  bekannt sogar
Heißt also, dass meine sachen korodiert sind, wärend ich auf arbeit war..
aber mir ist beim spülen auch aufgefalen, dass die anschlusskammern vom radi angelaufen waren
Und wie kriege ich dat zeug nu sauber? Denn einen großen Bottich hab ich leider net, wo ich z.B. meine blöcke drinn baden könnte...




aber ich habe noch ergebnisse von meinem test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 26h im sauberen ckc sah der MK Schlauch so aus


----------



## arcDaniel (8. April 2017)

@Rarek
hier ist ein etwas beruhigenderen Artikel:
Does copper oxidation have any impact on cooling performance? - ekwb.com

Ich denke bei mir war es einfach die Säure, welche die bläuliche Schicht aufgelöst hat und dies ins Wasser abgeben hat. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dies bei einer Wassermischung für eine Wakü passieren soll/darf.

Mein Loop lief ja mit dem ganzen Dreck, allerdings verfärbte sich das Wasser nicht.

Die bläuliche Schichte sah ich auch erst als ich mit der Taschenlampe in den Radiator leuchtete, weshalb ich mich eben für eine zusätzliche Reinigung Zitronensäure entschieden habe. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ein Regelrechtes Wasserkühlung-Putzset zusammengestellt. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass ich es nach dem nächten Zusammenbau, lange nicht mehr benötigen brauche.


----------



## Rarek (8. April 2017)

heißt also es ist nicht schlimm dass das Wasser sich verfärbt
aber gleizeitig heißt es, dass bald etwas im argen sein könnte?

würde ansonsten mal meinen ganzen loop mit Zitruswasser beladen und dass dan ab und zu mal mit der Pumpe umrühren... wobei ich schon fast glaube, dass das der Pumpe nicht gefallen würde, wa?


----------



## D8TRacer (9. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie es bei euch so mit den neuen Fullcover Kühlern voran geht. Die ersten bilder sahen ja recht vielversprechend aus. Steht der Termin mit mitte Mai noch?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. April 2017)

Noch warten wir auf den ersten echten Prototypen....


----------



## crossbone (10. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich nutze seit knapp einer Woche meine neue Custom Wakü mit der VPP 755 als Herzstück. In dieser Woche ist es bereits 3-4 mal passiert, dass die Pumpe nach einer längeren Ausschaltephase (z.B. über Nacht) morgens beim ersten Anschalten nicht startet. Wenn man sie dabei berührt merkt man, dass sie versucht zu starten (deutliche Vibration, stoßartig am Gehäuse spürbar). Das macht sie dann in Schüben mit kurzem Abstand, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Schalte ich den PC dann einige Zeit wieder komplett aus und starte wenige Minuten später erneut, schafft die Pumpe den Start. Die Pumpe hängt per Molex Stecker direkt am Netzteil, steht per Poti auf Stufe 2 und hängt mit dem PWM Header auf dem Mainboard (Crosshair VI Hero) W-Pump-Sensor.

Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte?

Ciao
Matthias


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

passiert es auch bei höheren Poti-Stufen?

Theoretisch sollte 2 eigentlich ausreichen, aber viellleicht schafft sie so das Anlauf-Moment nicht?

Davon mal abgesehen hatte meine VPP755 das Gleiche Problem. (egal bei welcher Poti Stufe).
Hab sie per RMA eingeschickt und das Geld erstattet bekommen.
AlphaCool - Eispumpe VPP755 (Ausfall?) (Seite 5)


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. April 2017)

Die VP775 hat ein Problem mit dem Maß(oder wie Mann das Ausdrückt).
Du kannst ein wenig die Schrauben der Pumpe lösen und testen. Bei mir musste ich sie nur ganz leicht festdrehen. Dabei aber auf Leckagentur achten und wenn dir das zu heickel ist eben eine RMA machen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (10. April 2017)

Wenn du die Pumpe per PWM regelst muss der Poti auf Stufe 5 sein!
Alternativ den PWM vom MB abstecken, braucht man eig. nicht, bzw. is es für die Pumpe besser wenn die konstant mit einer Drehzahl läuft


----------



## IssaP (10. April 2017)

Der Poti muss bei PWM Regelung nicht unbedingt auf Stufe 5 stehen, die Einstellung am Poti legt lediglich fest, welche Leistung man bei 100% PWM erreicht.


----------



## crossbone (10. April 2017)

Danke euch für die schnellen Tipps!




Chukku schrieb:


> passiert es auch bei höheren Poti-Stufen?
> 
> 
> Theoretisch sollte 2 eigentlich ausreichen, aber viellleicht schafft sie so das Anlauf-Moment nicht?
> ...




Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt mal auf Stufe 3 gestellt und werde die nächsten Tage das Verhalten beobachten.




Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die VP775 hat ein Problem mit dem Maß(oder wie Mann das Ausdrückt).
> Du kannst ein wenig die Schrauben der Pumpe lösen und testen. Bei mir musste ich sie nur ganz leicht festdrehen. Dabei aber auf Leckagentur achten und wenn dir das zu heickel ist eben eine RMA machen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk




Habe die Schrauben leicht gelockert (0,5 Umdrehungen), mal schauen ob das eine Auswirkung hat.




the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn du die Pumpe per PWM regelst muss der Poti auf Stufe 5 sein!
> Alternativ den PWM vom MB abstecken, braucht man eig. nicht, bzw. is es für die Pumpe besser wenn die konstant mit einer Drehzahl läuft





IssaP schrieb:


> Der Poti muss bei PWM Regelung nicht unbedingt auf Stufe 5 stehen, die Einstellung am Poti legt lediglich fest, welche Leistung man bei 100% PWM erreicht.




Der MB Header liest in diesem Fall nur aus, zumindest finde ich im BIOS keine Option die Pumpe zu steuern, lediglich die Drehzahl wird mir angezeigt.


Danke und Ciao
Matthias aka cross


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

crossbone schrieb:


> Der MB Header liest in diesem Fall nur aus, zumindest finde ich im BIOS keine Option die Pumpe zu steuern, lediglich die Drehzahl wird mir angezeigt.



Nur um sicherzugehen, dass der PWM Anschluss die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht doch negativ beeinflusst:
Hast du mal gecheckt, ob die Pumpe bei entsprechender Poti Einstellung mit der korrekten Drehzhal dreht?
Also gegen die Angaben im Handbuch (bzw. Beipackzettel) abgeglichen?



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die VP775 hat ein Problem mit dem Maß(oder wie Mann das Ausdrückt).
> Du kannst ein wenig die Schrauben der Pumpe lösen und testen. Bei mir musste ich sie nur ganz leicht festdrehen. Dabei aber auf Leckagentur achten und wenn dir das zu heickel ist eben eine RMA machen.



Das ist mal ne interessante Info..klingt auf jeden Fall plausibel. 
Wenn ich davon gewusst hätte, hätte ich das auch  vor dem Einschicken mal ausprobiert.
Jetzt im Nachhinein muss ich schon sagen, dass die VPP755 ein gutes Stück leiser war, als die D5 die ich stattdessen jetzt drin hab.


----------



## crossbone (11. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Nur um sicherzugehen, dass der PWM Anschluss die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht doch negativ beeinflusst:
> Hast du mal gecheckt, ob die Pumpe bei entsprechender Poti Einstellung mit der korrekten Drehzhal dreht?
> Also gegen die Angaben im Handbuch (bzw. Beipackzettel) abgeglichen?



Die Drehzahl stimmt mit den angegebenen Werten überein +/- 5% je nach Stufe

Bisher ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten, sie läuft jetzt wie gesagt auf Stufe 3 und ich habe die Schrauben leicht gelockert. Starte natürlich auch nicht die ganze Zeit den PC neu um den Fehler zu provozieren.


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

klingt ja schonmal gut.

Bin mal gespannt, ob der Fehler jetzt ganz fernbleibt.

Vielleicht gebe ich der Pumpe in einem späteren Build mal wieder ne Chance


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. April 2017)

Sooo.... da ich mich jetzt erstmal in die Feiertage stürtze, wollte ich euch noch ein kleines Schmankerle zu m anschauen da lassen. 

Release: Wenn es fertig ist  (die letzten Kleinigkeiten werden noch verabschiedet, also 1-2 Monate).
Preis: Das wird nicht günstig, es ist ja alles drin was man braucht  

Features: Neben klassischem Biegen kann man mit der Plattform 3D biegen.  Wie das genau funktioniert und wie man das dann aufbauen muss, zeigen wir euch noch. Aber man kann z.b. ein 45° Winkel anlegen und dann 45° hoch, also weg von der Platte, biegen und sich das vorher alles zurecht messen. Außerdem kann man komplett freie Radien vorbauen und dann leicht biegen. Z.b. Kurven die progressiv sind  
Es gibt jede Menge Lineale, Winkelmesser, Winkelschneider, eine Säge, Silicon Inserts, Entgrater, Handschuhe und noch viel mehr  Und alles für 13 und 16mm HardTubes in einem. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shutterfly (13. April 2017)

Nicht schlecht, vor allem das Biegen in 3D. Auch wenn ich mir jetzt schon denken kann, dass es für mich zu teuer sein wird


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Preis: Das wird nicht günstig, es ist ja alles drin was man braucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe da kommt noch eine andere Beschriftung drauf, sieht sonst von außen billig aus 

Ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## -H1N1- (15. April 2017)

Eiswolf Upgrade Kit für die 1080 Ti bestellt..... 2mal am Telefon nachgefragt, ob es wirklich der richtige ist.... Was ist gekommen? Der normale GPX-N *facepalm*

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (15. April 2017)

Oha, da würde ich mich grün ärgern

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossbone (17. April 2017)

crossbone schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl stimmt mit den angegebenen Werten überein +/- 5% je nach Stufe
> 
> Bisher ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten, sie läuft jetzt wie gesagt auf Stufe 3 und ich habe die Schrauben leicht gelockert. Starte natürlich auch nicht die ganze Zeit den PC neu um den Fehler zu provozieren.




Leider wird und wird es nicht besser mit der Eispumpe VPP755, jetzt hat sich nach einigen weiteren Tagen ein böses Geräusch dazugesellt. Ich habe das Ganze mal auf Video festgehalten nachdem ich heute morgen nach 8 Stunden Ruhephase meinen PC eingeschaltet habe.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAn7NUt3G3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jeden Tag nach dem Einschalten des PCs habe ich das gleiche Problem. Die Pumpe macht klacker/schleif Geräusche als ob sie Kontakt zum Alphacool Eisbecher hat und an irgendeiner Stelle schleift. Nach einiger Zeit Betrieb verschwindet das Geräusch, bis dahin ist es sehr hörbar und äußerst störend. Ein lockern der Schrauben an der Pumpenbefestigung kann auch helfen dass das Geräusch verschwindet. Nur damit es am nächsten Tag gleich wieder auftritt. Bald kann ich die Schrauben nicht mehr lockerer stellen, da sie sonst keinen Halt mehr bieten.

Ideen/Vorschläge?

p.s. : Für alle die es feiern - ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## v3nom (18. April 2017)

crossbone schrieb:


> Ideen/Vorschläge?



Schreib mal Alphacool an. Meine 755 macht mit einem 250er Eisbecher niemals solche Geräusche.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. April 2017)

crossbone schrieb:


> Ideen/Vorschläge?



Pumpe abstoßen, zu alphacool zurück und eine andere kaufen. Eine normale D5 z.B. und warten bis das Ding in einem halben Jahr rund läuft.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (18. April 2017)

Hab mal eine Frage an Alphacool,
wird dieser Radiator noch verkauft?

Alphacool NexXxos Eiswolf / Eisbaer Ready ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool

Da die normalen 280er Radiatoren und Extensionkits bei euch auf Lager liegen ist das schon seltsam.
Würde mir den zur Not auch selbst befüllen,bleibt nur die Frage wie viel Wasser aufgefüllt werden muss.


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

Kannst du ja, musst dir halt neben einem normalem Radiator noch diesen Kit dazu kaufen: Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit | Schlauche | Shop | Alphacool
Das vollständige Kit wirst du zum selber befüllen nicht bekommen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (19. April 2017)

Passen die Alphacool Plexi Tubes auch auf die Phobya Balancer Agb?

Worin besteht den der Unterschied zwischen den Phobya und Alphacool Austauschrohren?


----------



## crossbone (19. April 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Pumpe abstoßen, zu alphacool zurück und eine andere kaufen. Eine normale D5 z.B. und warten bis das Ding in einem halben Jahr rund läuft.



Neuigkeiten. Eine Anfrage beim Hersteller hat ergeben, dass es ein bekanntes Problem der VPP755 ist und mir wird stattdessen dazu geraten die VPP655 zu kaufen. Schade, war ich doch von der geringen Lautstärke der VPP755 so angetan... hoffentlich werde ich von der VPP655 nicht zu enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Chukku (19. April 2017)

die VPP655 ist praktisch eine "normale" Laing D5.
Das ist auch eine sehr solide und ruhige Pumpe.. da wirst du bestimmt nicht von enttäuscht sein.

Achte dann darauf, dass du die Version mit einem Potentiometer am Gehäuse nimmst (also nicht die PWM Version).
Es sei denn, du willst die Pumpengeschwindigkeit unbedingt aktiv über Software regeln... 
Das ist aber erstens nie wirklich notwendig und zweitens macht der PWM Anschluss öfter mal Probleme.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2017)

crossbone schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten. Eine Anfrage beim Hersteller hat ergeben, dass es ein bekanntes Problem der VPP755 ist und mir wird stattdessen dazu geraten die VPP655 zu kaufen. Schade, war ich doch von der geringen Lautstärke der VPP755 so angetan... hoffentlich werde ich von der VPP655 nicht zu enttäuscht sein.



Jo, leider ist die VPP755 eine Enttäuschung. Hatte auch sehr mit der Pumpe geliebäugelt, da sie für mich ein guter Mix aus Optik, Größe und Lautstärke war. Unter den Bedingungen will ich hier jedoch kein Risiko eingehen und es wird eine Aquastream. Ist zwar hässlich wie die Nacht aber dafür erhoffe ich mir eine geringe Lautstärke.


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. April 2017)

crossbone schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten. Eine Anfrage beim Hersteller hat ergeben, dass es ein bekanntes Problem der VPP755 ist und mir wird stattdessen dazu geraten die VPP655 zu kaufen. Schade, war ich doch von der geringen Lautstärke der VPP755 so angetan... hoffentlich werde ich von der VPP655 nicht zu enttäuscht sein.


Wie? Die VPP775 gegen eine VP665 tauschen und nicht die VP775 ersetzten, das haben sie dir geraten? Komisch hätte gedacht die schicken dir ne neue Eispumpe.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2017)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Wie? Die VPP775 gegen eine VP665 tauschen und nicht die VP775 ersetzten, das haben sie dir geraten? Komisch hätte gedacht die schicken dir ne neue Eispumpe.



Die Pumpe weißt selbst in V2 noch so häufig Probleme auf, dass es aus Kundensicht kein Sinn macht derzeit eine VPP775 zu holen.

Wieso sollte er sich eine neue VPP775 schicken lassen, wo eine hohe Chance besteht, dass hier wieder Probleme auftreten. Das nun angeblich selbst der Hersteller von seiner Pumpe abrät zeigt ja, dass sie nicht gerade problemlos ist.


----------



## Haarstrich (19. April 2017)

Wie jetzt, AT/ALC rät von ihrer "Innovation im Pumpenbereich" ab und empfielt ne D5? 
Das würde ja bedeuten das die Äußerung von Eduard Peters im Thermaldrop Magazin, Zitat: "Ebenso  muss  die  Qualität  der  Produkte  stimmen,  das  heißt  die  RMA-Quote  darf  nicht  zu  hoch  sein.  Gibt  es  zu viele Probleme mit einem Produkt, nehmen wir dieses aus dem Shop" eventuell doch ernst zu nehmen ist. Allerdings ist das Teil noch mit "250 ab Lager" gelistet.
Ich möchte nicht hoffen das jetzt ein kompetenter Berater beim AT/ALC-Service arbeitslos wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. April 2017)

Geht das Betatesten beim Kunden halt mit einer V3 in eine neue Runde. Sind eben doch nicht nur fünf unter tausenden Pumpen die nur deswegen Probleme machen, weil der Kunde dafür verantworlich ist und die Pumpe geöffnet hat. Nebenbei sind es auch nicht immer nur die gleichen fünf Leute, die sich beschweren.

Auch geil: Aquastream XT standschäden



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon mit anderen Pumpen herumgeschlagen aus denen die Luft nicht entweichen wollte. Es reicht wenn da 2-3 Luftblässchen herumgeschleudert werden die nicht raus wollen. Wenn du sie zerlegst, geht die Garantie flöten. Und ehrlich gesagt würde ich das nicht machen. Es kann auch einfach sein, dass die Pumpe das zeitliche segnet. Aber eine Ferndiagnose bei diesem Fehler ist schwer, es gibt zu viele Faktoren.
> 
> Ich würde die Pumpe aus dem Kreislauf nehmen und extern einen kleinen Kreislauf zum Testen aufbauen und mal schauen wie sie dann reagiert. Eventuell noch mal ordentlich durchspülen.





Shoggy schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kann selbstverständlich geöffnet werden! Die ist schließlich extra so konzipiert damit man sie einfach warten kann. Es gibt ja obendrein auch fast jedes Teil der Pumpe einzeln als Ersatzteil.




*Oder:*  Eingangsbehauptungen von Aquatuning zu  Steuerproblemen der VPP755 an der Aquaero:

Alphacool VPP755 Eispumpe – Innovation im Pumpenbereich - Seite 16

Antwort von Shoggy: Alphacool VPP755 Eispumpe – Innovation im Pumpenbereich - Seite 16



> *Von Shoggy:*
> 
> Um da mal ein zwei Dinge richtig zustellen da mir diese wirre Aussage jetzt immer wieder begegnet: wir haben weder am aquaero noch der aquasuite Software irgendetwas hinsichtlich dieser Pumpe optimiert oder geändert. Die Ansteuerung der Lüfterausgänge arbeitet wie sie soll und wurde von uns seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nicht mehr angegriffen.
> 
> Bei den erwähnten Tests möchte ich zudem nicht den möglichen Eindruck stehen lassen, dass wir da in die Qualitätssicherung involviert sind; das sind wir nämlich nicht.




Oder die Aussage, dass 11/8er schneller knickt als 13/10er, was nicht nur dem theoretischen Verhältnis aus Wanddicken- zu Schlauchdurchmesser und den praktischen Nutzererfahrungen widerspricht, sondern jüngst auch in der PCGH 02/2017 in einem Schlauchtest widerlegt wurde:

Eisbear 240 ?!

Dass es die 11/8er Anschlüsse nicht als HF oder Eiszapfen Serie gibt und man sie stattdessen auslaufen lässt, ist nur Zufall. Wäre ja blöd etwas zu empfehlen, was man selbst nicht mehr im Produktportfolio anzubieten hat.


--> Also als potentieller Kunde einfach selber zu Sachverhalten nachdenken, weitere Informationsquellen hinzuziehen, Aussagen der Marketingabteilung hinterfragen und nicht grundsätzlich als gottgegeben hinnehmen.


----------



## Eieruhr (21. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!


Einige Frage an die Experten und die Jungs von Aquatuning.

Ich möchte in meinem neuen PC eine Wasserkühlung einbauen und möchte auf ein Komplettset der Nexxxos-Reihe zurückgreifen, da mich Preis-/Leistung bei den Sets überzeugt und ich kein absolut High-End-System benötige.

Über die neuen Komponenten meines Systems bin ich mir aktuell noch nicht ganz im Klaren. Es wird aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Ryzen System hinauslaufen.

Vorerst möchte ich nur meine CPU kühlen, mit neuer Grafikkarte (jetzt GTX 1070)  kommt dann noch ein GPU-Kühler hinzu (ist jetzt nicht relevant). Die Grafikkarte wird ja noch etwas reichen.

Ich habe an folgendes Set gedacht:

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/ST - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Muss ich noch irgendetwas dazukaufen?

Mir ist es NICHT wichtig, dass das System möglichst leiste ist. Ich möchte einfach eine gute Kühlleistung.

Ich hänge aktuell noch an dem Gedanken, wie ich das ganze System steuern soll..
Ich möchte eigentlich keine Aquaero kaufen, weil ich keine so komplexe Steuerung haben möchte.

Für die Lüfter habe ich an soetwas gedacht:

Lian Li PT-FN03B PCI Fan Speed Controller, Luftersteuerung schwarz, Retail
Lian Li PT-FN05B Fan Speed Controller, Luftersteuerung schwarz, Retail

Ganz klar bin ich mir auch noch nicht bei der Steuerung der Pumpe. Hier würde ich mich sehr über Hinweise und Ergänzungen freuen, wie ich das System simpel und sinnvoll ergänzen kann.
Ich bin in dem Thema Wasserkühlung noch ganz neu, verzeiht also bitte Dinge, die für mich noch unklar sind.

Einbau wird kein Thema sein, ich habe schon einige PC's selbst zusammengebaut.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe benötige ich ein Gehäuse, welches mindestens 2 x externe 5,25" Schächte benötigt richtig?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, dass ihr mich bei meiner Ideenfindung unterstützt.

Liebe Grüße
Eieruhr


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

Bei der Pumpe müsste es sich um die Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition  handeln.
Die kannst du von der Rückseite auch auf die gewünschte Drehzahl regeln.
Einmal eingestellt musst du an der Drehzahl nichts mehr ändern.

Die Drehzahl der Pumpe muss daher nicht nach Wassertemperatur geregelt werden.
Daher ist es Vorteil halft beim befüllen und entlüften die maximale Drehzahl zu nutzen und im Nachhinein dann die Drehzahl was dir angenehm ist.

Deine Lüftersteuerungen kannst du verwenden oder einfach die Lüfter per Steuerung des Mainboards regeln.


----------



## chaotium (21. April 2017)

Eddy@Aquatuning

Ich habe heut von euch heute diese Ware erhalten: Aquacomputer kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit vernickeltem Wasserkuhler | HDD - Wasserkuhler | HDD/RAM - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Beim aufmachen viel mir schon auf, dass das runde Siegel offen war. In der Verpackung befand sich zudem nur der Kühler und das Zubehör, allerdings keine PCIe Platine.
Lieg ich jetzt falsch oder wurde mir eine B Ware geliefert?


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. April 2017)

@Eieruhr
Die Sets sind eigentlich sehr gut, nur du kannst die Pumpe da nicht entkoppeln so das sie Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse überträgt.
Poste doch mal in der Kaufberatung und wir können da Mal gucken was es für dich gibt.
Ein Gehäuse kannst du dir ja schon mal aussuchen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wakue-zusammenstellungen-kaufberatung/171


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. April 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Eddy@Aquatuning
> 
> Ich habe heut von euch heute diese Ware erhalten: Aquacomputer kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter fur M.2 NGFF PCIe SSD, M-Key mit vernickeltem Wasserkuhler | HDD - Wasserkuhler | HDD/RAM - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...





B-Ware bekommst du nur, wenn du auch B-Ware kaufst. Diese werden an seperaten Lagerplätzen abgelegt, und können so auch nicht verwechselt werden. 

Ware von Fremdherstellern, bekommen wir nur geliefert und Lagern ein. 

Melde dich mal Bitte beim Support, damit das getauscht werden kann.


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

Blöde Frage:

rein theoretisch müsste es doch möglich sein, zwei von diesen Phobya PWM Splittern
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterzubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
"hintereinander" zu schalten und somit bis zu 15 PWM Lüfter über einen MB Header zu steuern oder?

also z.B. einen für die Lüfter im Case und einen für die Lüfter am externen Radi. 
(beide Splitter mit eigener Stromversorgung)


----------



## v3nom (24. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> rein theoretisch müsste es doch möglich sein, zwei von diesen Phobya PWM Splittern "hintereinander" zu schalten und somit bis zu 15 PWM Lüfter über einen MB Header zu steuern oder?



Ja das geht. Aber es bekommen alle das gleich PWM Signal!


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2017)

Ja das geht, habe ich bei mir gemacht.

Einen habe ich intern verbaut und dann habe ich davon zwei Lüfterleitungen zum Mora geführt.
Einer ist wieder für die Steuerung und eines für den 9. Lüfter.

Bei mir ist nur das Problem damit das immer ein PWM Signal anliegen muss da sonst die Lüfter mit 100% laufen müssten.
Dadurch muss ich die niedrigste Drehzahl 320 U/min was möglich ist immer in Idle nutzen. Ein passiv Betrieb ist daher nicht  mehr möglich.

Dadurch steuere ich alle meine 14 Lüfter über nur ein Anschluss.


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten 



v3nom schrieb:


> Ja das geht. Aber es bekommen alle das gleich PWM Signal!



Jap, das ist klar.
Passt für mich aber.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja das geht, habe ich bei mir gemacht.
> 
> Einen habe ich intern verbaut und dann habe ich davon zwei Lüfterleitungen zum Mora geführt.
> Einer ist wieder für die Steuerung und eines für den 9. Lüfter.
> ...



So hab ich mir das auch ungefähr gedacht.
Muss allerdings nur 7 Lüfter extern steuern, kann also auf das 2te Kabel verzichten.

Dass Lüfterstillstand im Idle nicht möglich ist, ist natürlich rein aus Prinzip ärgerlich.
Allerdings laufen meine Lüfter auch bei unter 300 schon an und sind dabei beim besten Willen nicht hörbar... 
Effektiv wäre es also ziemlich wurst.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2017)

Im Grunde hätte ich auch auf das zweite Kabel verzichen können, nur dann hätte ich eines der Ausgänge auf zwei Teilen müssen.
Eben, meine sind dabei auch nicht hörbar, daher mir auch egal.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. April 2017)

@Aquatuning:

Welchen 7 Volt Adapter könnt ihr für den Eiswolf empfehlen?


----------



## the_leon (24. April 2017)

Den Eiswolf soll man glaub ich nur mit 12v betreiben


----------



## -H1N1- (24. April 2017)

Nope, siehe hier:

Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | DC-LT Pumpen | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## crossbone (24. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> die VPP655 ist praktisch eine "normale" Laing D5.
> Das ist auch eine sehr solide und ruhige Pumpe.. da wirst du bestimmt nicht von enttäuscht sein.
> 
> Achte dann darauf, dass du die Version mit einem Potentiometer am Gehäuse nimmst (also nicht die PWM Version).
> ...



Habe mir jetzt die VPP 655 PWM Single Edition bestellt, habe gelesen die lässt sich etwas weiter runter drosseln als die Standard Edition. Einfach mal testen. Auf das Auslesen der Pumpengeschwindigkeit will ich nicht verzichten und die Steuermöglichkeit ist nettes Beiwerk. 

Die VPP 755 hatte übrigens noch mehrmals Anlaufprobleme und macht nach wie vor die erste halbe Stunde im Betrieb nach einem Kaltstart unangenehme Geräusche. Höchste Eisenbahn für nen Wechsel also... fühlt sich nicht gut an.


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

@ Aquatuning:

Sind die neuen "Alphacool Aurora HardTube LED Ringe" auch noch in einer "Chrome" Ausführung passend zu den entsprechenden Eiszapfen Fittings geplant?
Oder bleibts bei Deep Black?
Ist auf jeden Fall eine interessante Sache 

@


crossbone schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt die VPP 655 PWM Single Edition bestellt, habe gelesen die lässt sich etwas weiter runter drosseln als die Standard Edition. Einfach mal testen. Auf das Auslesen der Pumpengeschwindigkeit will ich nicht verzichten und die Steuermöglichkeit ist nettes Beiwerk.



Du hast bei der Produktbeschreibung aber schon ganz nach unten gescrollt und den "Hinweis zu PWM-Mainboards:" gelesen oder?
Drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es in Verbindung mit deinem MB läuft!
Oder wirst du die Pumpe an eine zusätzliche Steuerung anschliessen?

Pumpengeschwindigkeit auslesen funktioniert übrigens auch mit den "non-PWM" Pumpen.
Das entsprechende Kabel zum Aufstecken auf den Mainboard Header hat dann halt nur den Pol für die Übertragung des Tachosignals.


----------



## chaotium (24. April 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> B-Ware bekommst du nur, wenn du auch B-Ware kaufst. Diese werden an seperaten Lagerplätzen abgelegt, und können so auch nicht verwechselt werden.
> 
> Ware von Fremdherstellern, bekommen wir nur geliefert und Lagern ein.
> 
> Melde dich mal Bitte beim Support, damit das getauscht werden kann.



Das ist schlecht, da ich das Teil schon gemoddet habe übers we XD (konnte den Basteldrang nicht wiederstehen)


----------



## crossbone (24. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Du hast bei der Produktbeschreibung aber schon ganz nach unten gescrollt und den "Hinweis zu PWM-Mainboards:" gelesen oder?
> Drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es in Verbindung mit deinem MB läuft!
> Oder wirst du die Pumpe an eine zusätzliche Steuerung anschliessen?
> 
> ...




Jipp, habe ich  Ich hatte soviel Pech und so eine Odyssee... ich gehe das Risiko einfach mal ein und teste. Wenn ich sowieso schon alles auseinanderrupfe habe ich dafür auch noch die Zeit. Ich werde berichten ob die Pumpe zum ASUS C6H kompatibel ist.


----------



## Bariphone (25. April 2017)

Wobei ich mich Frage, was man an der Pumpe groß regeln möchte. Zum befüllen auf Stufe 5 und sobald die Luft heraußen ist Dreh ich die auf Stufe 2( ca 2500-2800rpm) zurück und fass das Ding nie wieder an?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (8. Mai 2017)

Moin moin,

ich habe gesehen, dass die Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungen offenbar geschmiert sind. Muss hier irgendwann irgendwas gewartet werden? 

Weiß darüber jmd. Bescheid?


----------



## Rarek (8. Mai 2017)

die Fittings sind auch alle gefettet/geölt/geschmiert
ich denke also nein, wobei es sicherlich nicht schadet, wenn du die Mechanik unterstützt ^^

laut Eddy sei dies normal und man kann es einfach wegwischen und gut...
wobei gefettete Metalle sich ja besser halten sollen afaik, was bei Lackierten Teilen aber wiederum ad absurdum geführt wird


----------



## chaotium (9. Mai 2017)

Wieso müssen Fittinge geschmiert werden???


----------



## Rarek (9. Mai 2017)

weil sie es nicht müssen
es ging eingangs um Schnellkupplungen und da die ja Mechanisch arbeiten kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass denen ein bissl Fett net Schaden tut

anderweitig werden teilweise sogar Maingoardschrauben geölt ausgeliefert
und von Werkzeug fangen wir garnicht erst an (Sägeblätter und Bohrer z.B. sollte man nach jeder Benutzung wieder neu ölen)


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. Mai 2017)

Die Schnell Trennkupplungen sind minimalst geölt, um die beweglichen Teile vor Staub zu schützen. 
O-Ringe in Fittings werden auch oft mit Überzug versehen, um sie geschmeidig auf Lange Zeit zu haben. Sollte man vor dem Einsatz kurz abwischen und gut.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Mai 2017)

Danke für das Feedback.

Das Öl sollte dann bei den Trennkupplungen nicht abgewischt werden oder? Bin mir über den Aufbau im Detail nicht im Klaren und möchte eigentlich auch nicht, dass das Öl dann im Wasserkreislauf seine Runde dreht.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. Mai 2017)

Jo einfach kurz abwischen wo du dran kommst und gut...solltest die Kupplungen dann ohne Wasser nicht gefühlt 100mal auf und zu machen...das wäre schlecht.


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Mai 2017)

Das habe ich auf der Webseite dann auch gelesen, nachdem ich sie geölt viermal auf und zu gemacht habe, weil ich das "Plöp" so geil fand. Man sollte vorher lesen  Da sie derzeit noch geölt ist, hoffe ich, dass das kein Problem war. Ansonsten habe ich Pech 

Doch nun weiß ich Bescheid. Danke dafür!


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. Mai 2017)

Da nicht für.  Der trockenlauf kann die Dichtungen beschädigen...und ja, das "Plop" verleitet zum spielen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. Mai 2017)

Moin
Gibt es für den Eisblock schön das Plexitop?
Wenn nicht gibt​ es Bilder mit blauem Süppchen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

@ Aquatuning:

Die gewinkelten Borosilikatglasrohre sind schon seit einer ganzen Weile nicht mehr verfügbar ("Liefertermin überschritten").
Könnt ihr eine Aussage dazu treffen, ob die überhaupt nochmal wiederkommen oder nehmt ihr die aus dem Programm?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (16. Mai 2017)

Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Gibt es für den Eisblock schön das Plexitop?
> Wenn nicht gibt​ es Bilder mit blauem Süppchen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Das wird kein einfaches Austausch Top, sondern ein kompletter Kühler...release ist diese Woche!

Bilder mit blauen Wasser habe ich spontan nicht...aber mit roten. (Fotos von Jens Schwalbe, Bird Customs)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (16. Mai 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> @ Aquatuning:
> 
> Die gewinkelten Borosilikatglasrohre sind schon seit einer ganzen Weile nicht mehr verfügbar ("Liefertermin überschritten").
> Könnt ihr eine Aussage dazu treffen, ob die überhaupt nochmal wiederkommen oder nehmt ihr die aus dem Programm?



Unser Lieferant kommt aktuell mit der Produktion nicht nach. In ca. 1 Monat sollte eine Lieferung kommen, mit der alle aktuell vorbestellten bedient werden können...in ca. 2-2,5 Monaten sollte dann der Rest da sein.


----------



## Rarek (16. Mai 2017)

das Plexi Top wird es warscheinlich nicht Einzeln Geben, oder?
denn das Klare sieht ja schon irgendwie gut aus...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (16. Mai 2017)

Nein, wie gesagt gibt's nur als gesamten Kühler. Da auch der Unterbau transparent gemacht wurde.


----------



## Rarek (16. Mai 2017)

huh?
welcher unterbau?
meinste die eigentlich vernickelte Bodenplatte?

so schön es auch grad ist in meiner Vorstellung, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Plexi so gut Wärme leiten kann 


und anderweitig besteht euer Kühler auch nur aus 3 Wesentlichen Teilen:
Boden, Halterung + Schrauben und dem Deckel


----------



## Haarstrich (16. Mai 2017)

gemeint ist wohl das Spritzgussteil an dem die Halterung sitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (16. Mai 2017)

ah ok... das der Kühler so Konzipiert ist, hatte ich nicht gesehen, als ich meinen zum säubern zerlegt habe...
hatte da keine Schrauben o.ä. gesehen, deswegen dachte ich der wäre aus einem Teil

aber jetzt seh ich es auch auf den Plexi Bildern, dass der komische Strich wohl dann der Dichtring ist 

ich hab gedacht, dass das ganze ähnlich zu wechseln ist wie das Top vom Heatkiller 4 ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (17. Mai 2017)

Ja genau, da ist noch eine Platte zwischen dem Acryl Oberteil und der vernickelten Bodenplatte. 

Dieses ist aus hochklarem Nylon und ermöglicht so, eine nochmals bessere Sicht auf das Fluid im inneren. 

Man kann das sicher auch mit dem Unterbau eines Normalen XPX kombinieren und würde dann nur noch das Fluid, in den Kanälen sehen.
Maße etc. ist ja alles das selbe. 

Geliefert wird in Serie mit halbtransparenten Dichtungen, die sonst üblichen schwarzen liegen aber bei...so kann man je nach Geschmack das ganze anpassen.


----------



## Chukku (17. Mai 2017)

Kurzer freundlicher Hinweis zu den NexXxos GPX M11 bis M13 980 Kühlern
(Zitate vom M13 Modell, betrifft aber M11 und M12 genauso)

Produktüberschrift:
"Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M13"

In der "Details" Tabelle:
"Hardwaremodell: GTX 980"

Aber dann in der Beschreibung ganz unten:
"Kompatibilität:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N98TXTREME-6GD)"

Es scheint sich also um einen 980Ti Kühler zu handeln, auch wenn Produktname und Detail-Tabelle etwas anderes sagen.
Wenn es euer Ziel war, die Kunden zu verunsichern, ist das wunderbar gelungen 
Auch wenn es sich nicht mehr um das neueste Produkt handelt, wäre es vielleicht ratsam die Bezeichnungen entsprechend zu überarbeiten


----------



## Ozryel (17. Mai 2017)

Die Kartendesigns sind teilweise so ähnlich, dass verschiedene Kühlermodelle auf verschiedene Karten passen...

Ich hab z.B. zwei 970er mit 980 M02 drauf


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

ihr habt ja auch Knickschutzfedern mit bis zu 320mm länge

gibts die auch noch länger?
Herbst/Winter wollt ich mir noch nen Externen Radi holen, deswegen bräuchte ich mehr als nen Meter an Feder...
oder langt der Pure 13/10'er Schlauch? (bzw. 16/10, wenn ich entsprechende Kupplungen finde)


----------



## SpatteL (18. Mai 2017)

Solche Federn braucht man doch nur, wenn man enge Radien biegen muss, ist doch nicht so, das der Schlauch ohne Feder gleich in sich zusammen fällt.

Habe auch 13/10 und keine einzige im System, auch nicht zum MoRa.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. Mai 2017)

Kommt auf deinen Schlauch und deine Radien an. Ich selbst habe bei mir Norprene drin und der ist schon empfindlich. 

In der Tat habe ich auch zwei Knickschutzfedern drin und zwar direkt hinter der Schnellkopplung außen am Case. Dort muss der Schlauch nämlich eine 180° Drehung machen und das war mir dann ohne doch bissl zu tricky. Ansonsten kommt man, m.M.n., mit etwas Planung aber auch ohne aus. 

Dafür habe ich extrem viele 45° Winkel verbaut


----------



## Chukku (18. Mai 2017)

Ozryel schrieb:


> Die Kartendesigns sind teilweise so ähnlich, dass verschiedene Kühlermodelle auf verschiedene Karten passen...
> 
> Ich hab z.B. zwei 970er mit 980 M02 drauf



Nur damit da nichts missverstanden wird:
Das Zitat zur "Kompatibilität" war vollständig und kein Auszug.

Soll heissen, der Block passt auch nach Alphacools eigener Aussage AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming.
Und eben nicht auf irgendwelche 980er.

Deswegen ist der Produktname und die "Details" Tabelle ja so irreführend.


Ganz im Allgemeinen hast du natürlich Recht. Besonder sie XX70 und XX80 Modelle von Nvidia sind immer sehr ähnlich (haben ja auch den gleichen Chip.. nur einmal teildeaktiviert und einmal im Vollausbau).
Aber gerade die xx80 Ti Modelle unterscheiden sich von den xx70 und xx80 Modellen dann doch sehr, weil sie immer auf den TITAN Chips und Platinen basieren.


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kommt auf deinen Schlauch und deine Radien an. Ich selbst habe bei mir Norprene drin und der ist schon empfindlich.
> 
> In der Tat habe ich auch zwei Knickschutzfedern drin und zwar direkt hinter der Schnellkopplung außen am Case. Dort muss der Schlauch nämlich eine 180° Drehung machen und das war mir dann ohne doch bissl zu tricky. Ansonsten kommt man, m.M.n., mit etwas Planung aber auch ohne aus.
> 
> Dafür habe ich extrem viele 45° Winkel verbaut



zum rumfliegen braucht man sowas net, stimmt ^^
und mit dem Norprene kann ich nur zustimmen... besonders mit 1,5mm Wandstärke  
(weswegen ich auch plane zum Mo-Ra 16/10 zu nehmen, da ich den warscheinlich doch etwas öfter bewegen werde (vom Boden aufs Fensterbrett ^^ ))

ach und Schnellkupplungen:
gibt es auch sets? (sprich Male und Female in einer Packung)
denn pro halbkupplung ~17€ Zahlen zu müssen kommt mir etwas happig vor...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

Habe zwei von diesen Schnellkupplungen als Set verbaut: Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Bisher finde ich sie sehr gut und habe keinerlei Probleme mit denen. Verbaut habe ich sie aber erst seit knapp 3 Monate.

Bei mir habe ich auch 16/10er Schlauch zu meinem Mora verwendet und brauchte so kein Knickschutz.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Mai 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Solche Federn braucht man doch nur, wenn man enge Radien biegen muss, ist doch nicht so, das der Schlauch ohne Feder gleich in sich zusammen fällt.
> 
> Habe auch 13/10 und keine einzige im System, auch nicht zum MoRa.



wie Shutterfly es schon beschrieben hat Norprene ist die "Hölle", hatte früher masterklee 11/8.Die hat man nicht knicken können auch wenn man es drauf angelegt hätte. Zum glück hatte ich knickschutz auf vorrat, wird der biegerdius zu eng knicken die sofort. Nur ich nehem das alles gerne in kauf, um keine Weichmacher mehr im system zu haben !


----------



## Rarek (18. Mai 2017)

und ich bin bei einer meiner stücke fast in tränen ausgebrochen, als der ~70° Winkel auf 6cm Schlauch nicht geknickt ist...


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Mai 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> und ich bin bei einer meiner stücke fast in tränen ausgebrochen, als der ~70° Winkel auf 6cm Schlauch nicht geknickt ist...



Ich war verwöhnt von "normalen" schläuchen, dachte immer wozu gibt es einen knickschutz  - kann dein verhalten nachvollziehen


----------



## keks4 (20. Mai 2017)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, gibt's schon die Eispumpe V3? Die V2 hatte wohl auch noch so ihre Problemchen

Edit: Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort...


----------



## Ozryel (2. Juni 2017)

sind wahrscheinlich auf der Computex


----------



## micindustries (2. Juni 2017)

Nicht nur wahrscheinlich, nachdem sie gestern von dort ein Video hochgeladen haben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (6. Juni 2017)

So ist es...Computex ist rum, sollte nun etwas ruhiger werden im Office. 

V3 gibt's nicht soweit ich aktuell weiß, aber 2-3 Änderungen in der nächsten Charge.


----------



## micindustries (6. Juni 2017)

Moin und willkommen zurück, sowohl in Deutschland als auch im Forum 
Gibt es schon einen groben Zeitpunkt für die neue Charge?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (6. Juni 2017)

Kann ich aktuell nix zu sagen...nur das was angepasst werden soll...


----------



## micindustries (6. Juni 2017)

... und das sind welche Dinge? 
Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass u.a. die PWM-Funktion nochmal überarbeitet wird, da viele Mainboards da ja nicht mit zurecht kamen und dann halt 100% gegeben wurde

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hardbase87 (19. Juni 2017)

Hey, reicht die Pumpenleistung von der  GPX Pro AiO  und einer zweiten DC-LT 2600 aus, um einen Mo-Ra 3 420 zu befeuern?

Aufbau wäre GPX Pro AiO > CPU > AGB + 2 Pumpe > Mo-Ra (ca. 1,5 m entfernt) und wieder von vorn.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (19. Juni 2017)

Das wird ein wenig dünn...solltest schon ne DDC dazu packen. Wenn es der Platz hergibt, würde ich eher auf ne D5/655 setzten, so aus persönlicher Sicht.


----------



## hardbase87 (19. Juni 2017)

Das dachte ich mir schon, dann wirds eh eine D5. Danke


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

sind für die Alphacool Eisbaer noch weitere bereits befüllte Radiatoren geplant oder bleibt es weiterhin beim 240, 280 und 360mm Radiatoren? Mich Interessiert nur, ob ihr auch überlegt, ein 120mm oder 140mm Modell noch heraus zu bringen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (30. Juni 2017)

Wahrscheinlich, aber wann...puh...vielleicht in einem oder 5 Jahren...kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aktuell gibt es dazu keine Pläne soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Juni 2017)

Alles klar, danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## KillercornyX (30. Juni 2017)

@Matthias:
Besteht denn eigentlich noch Hoffnung dass es das große Steigröhrchen vom 250mm Eisbecher mal als Ersatzteil zu bestellen gibt?


----------



## v3nom (30. Juni 2017)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu den verbesserten VPP755?
Also die V2.2 und die Stahlvariante?


----------



## derTino (2. Juli 2017)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zum Releasetermin des GPX-A 580 M02? Ende Mai wurde mir gesagt, dass er gezeichnet wurde. Wann gehts los?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. Juli 2017)

Montag früh und so viele Fragen...ei ei. 

Großes Steigröhrchen sollte kommen, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe...

Nen direkten Termin gibt's dafür nicht soweit ich aktuell weiß...wenn deine bei Stufe 5 dennoch die Ausfälle beim anlaufen hat, einfach tauschen. 

580 M02 hab ich noch in keiner Frachtliste gesehen...allerdings kommt ende Juli wieder ein großer Container...möglich das sie da drin sind...1 Woche vorher bekomm ich immer die Liste.


----------



## schlumpf83 (3. Juli 2017)

Hab von nem Kumpel die Eiswand bekommen und weiß nicht ob sie noch funktioniert.
Wie kann ich das Am besten testen?
Hab in meinem Rechner bis auf die Gpu‘s  (ekwb) alles von Alphacool.


----------



## Rarek (3. Juli 2017)

da die Eiswand ja einen Radi intern hat, sollte es möglich sein gefahrlos sie über kurz ein und ausgang miteinander zu verschlauchen und dann befüllen und anzuschmeißen

zumindest wüsstest du dann, ob die Pumpe noch anläuft und sie dicht ist


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. Juli 2017)

Genau, du machst eine kleine schleife mit 2 Fittingen und nem Stück schlauch. Achte darauf das kein Knick im Schlauch ist und fülle Wasser in die Eiswand.

Dann das Netzteil anstecken und kurz laufen lassen, bis der AGB fast leer gelaufen ist. Erneut auffüllen, bis der Wasserstand nicht mehr absingt. Dann können die Pumpen nicht trocken laufen und schaden nehmen. 

Läuft da alles sauber, kannst du das Wasser ablassen und dein System aufbauen.


----------



## Orka45 (3. Juli 2017)

Hmmmm

Ich musste gerade feststellen das mein Eisbär nach dem WLP Bild die letzten Wochen nur auf ca. 1/4 der Heatspreader Fläche meines R7 auflag
verwendet ist das entsprechende AM4 Kit
Schraubt man die kleinen Muttern bis ans Gewindeende (also Handfest wie in der Anleitung, davor ist locker!), wirken diese scheinbar als Abstandshalter für den Kühlblock.
Schraubt man sie nur ca auf halbe höhe des M4 gewinde (zur sicherheit) hatte ich vollen Anpressdruck

Das erklärt vileicht meine schlechten Temperaturen, von wegen heißes Wetter (mit 600 radifläche....)

jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## derTino (3. Juli 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> ...
> 580 M02 hab ich noch in keiner Frachtliste gesehen...allerdings kommt ende Juli wieder ein großer Container...möglich das sie da drin sind...1 Woche vorher bekomm ich immer die Liste.



Bitte einen für mich zurücklegen!  Warte sehnsüchtig darauf.


----------



## Crush4r (3. Juli 2017)

hiho

mal eine frage: ich habe mir das Kit bestellt 

Alphacool Repack - Laing DDC - 5,25 Bay Station
Alphacool NexXxoS XP3 Light
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper

plus das was man noch so braucht.

da ich aber nen Ryzen habe musste ich die Passende AM4 halterung dazu nehmen. habe aber jetzt schon häufiger gelesen ( sofern das nich immer der selbe war ) dass das teil nicht unbedingt passgenau ist. hat da wer erfahrung? wollte erst noch den Eisblock XPX  dazu nehmen. aber wenn schon gleich nen kühler dabei ist, dann spart man ja etwas ein wenn man einfach das kit dazu nimmt. im notfall kann man ja immernoch den XPX nachkaufen xD 

wäre doof wenn man das teil erst noch selbst bearbeiten muss xD vielleicht gibs da ja ne serienstreuung oder sowas? irgendwas bekannt oder einzelfall ?

UPDATE: hatsich erledigt. passt wie angegossen! Allerdings passt der AGB nicht. entweder ist der zu breit. oder aber meine schächte sind zu schmal! habe jetzt alles extern neben dem PC liegen. Radiator sollte eh draußen bleiben, aber der AGB sollte normal rein


----------



## chaotium (6. Juli 2017)

Also ich muss schon sagen, wieso kostet bei euch 3m Paracord 3,50, wenn ich bei paracordshop das um die hälfte bekomm?
Das müsst ihr mal erklären warum ihr doppelt so teuer seid xD


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. Juli 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, wieso kostet bei euch 3m Paracord 3,50, wenn ich bei paracordshop das um die hälfte bekomm?
> Das müsst ihr mal erklären warum ihr doppelt so teuer seid xD



Die  Kollegen aus Holland sind rein auf Cords spezialisiert und kaufen, soweit ich weiß, immer 100km weise ihre Cords. Wir etwa 1km weise, da das Produkt eben neu ist, und man erst mal Ansatzwerte für den langfristigen Verkauf benötigt. 
Gut denkbar das die Preise irgendwann mal Fallen, wenn der Absatz da ist. Der Bereich ist pures Neuland für uns. Mit EKP und bearbeiten des Cords, kommt nun mal dieser Preis zustande.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. Juli 2017)

derTino schrieb:


> Bitte einen für mich zurücklegen!  Warte sehnsüchtig darauf.



Ich hab da gestern was gesehen.....in kürze kommt da was


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (7. Juli 2017)

Crush4r schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> mal eine frage: ich habe mir das Kit bestellt
> 
> ...




Komisch...sind doch genormte Teile....steht auch keine Verschraubung über oder ne kleine Nase am Käfig die nicht so will? Oft nicht so leicht gebogene Haltenasen in den Schächten, die muss man ggf. etwas weg drücken, damit sie nicht in den Schacht stehen.


----------



## derTino (7. Juli 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Ich hab da gestern was gesehen.....in kürze kommt da was



Endlich  Bin so hibbelig. Seit Wochen warte ich noch mit der Bestellung von anderem Kleinkram. So Lust zu basteln. Gibts die Anleitung vorab schon mal als Link?


----------



## Rarek (8. Juli 2017)

zum AGB:
bei mir war das Bayres jedenfalls nen halben milimeter breiter als mein DVD Laufwerk, und dadurch passte der dann nicht
da ich aber verschraubte Käfige habe, konnte ich es kompensieren


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juli 2017)

@AquatuningMatthias: Wann ist die Vorstellung des 1,6kg Laing D5 Single-Messingdeckel geplant? Orientiert ihr euch dabei an der Eisdecke, d.h. rechteckige Basis mit mehreren Anschlüssen auf zwei schwarzen Alustandfüßen?


----------



## Crush4r (9. Juli 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Komisch...sind doch genormte Teile....steht auch keine Verschraubung über oder ne kleine Nase am Käfig die nicht so will? Oft nicht so leicht gebogene Haltenasen in den Schächten, die muss man ggf. etwas weg drücken, damit sie nicht in den Schacht stehen.



die kleinen haltenasen im schacht sind nicht das problem. der AGB bzw. die metallene auflage für die pumpe ist so breit das sie im schacht an der breitesten stelle schon den lack abschiebt und dann blockiert. ich werde jetzt allerdings ein 2th gehäuse extra für die wakü lüftersteuerung und co aufstellen und das ganze per schnelltrennkupplungen verbinden. also gegenüber meinem jetzigen setting eine total conversion. Die tower werden auch vom tisch zum boden mit nem brett mit rollen verlagert. das hatte ich eh früher oder später vor. nun habe ich aber einen grund dies zu tun 

der radiator wird mit abstandshaltern einfach auf dem case deckel verschraubt. AGB und steuerung kommen in die 5,25" schächte. platz für weiteres equipment ist vorhanden, nen midi gehäuse ist jetzt nicht gerade klein


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (10. Juli 2017)

Ahh ok...dann gebe ich das mal weiter. 

Messing Tops werden frühestens Ende des Jahres kommen. Ja, ähnlich der Eisdecke mit 2 Haltefüßen...Wir haben uns sogar eine coole Möglichkeit überlegt, aber dazu mehr bei Release.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (12. Juli 2017)

@Matthias Ich hoffe es ist i.O wenn ich das hier im Wakü Thread stelle.

Wird es auch ein Crimptool von Alphacool geben? Ihr bietet ja jetzt seit kurzem die Sleeves ect. an.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (12. Juli 2017)

Moin.

ja wird es geben...einen kompletten kleinen Koffer mit Crimpzange, Tools, kleinen Seitenschneider zum sleeve cutten usw.


----------



## Mundus (12. Juli 2017)

Hi, also ich wollte mein Ryzen System heute fertig machen, allerdings passt bei mir der gekaufte AM4 Halter für den XP³ so überhaupt nicht drauf (habe aber auch die Brass Edition?!).
Bin da irgendwie nicht ganz so happy zudem der AM4 Halter 7,80€ kostet und der Halter für So. 115x nur 3,39€ 
Die nicht so schöne Lackqualität wäre mir da echt noch egal trotz des höheren Preises, aber dass er nicht passt nervt mich als Kunde da doch ein Stück weit.


----------



## SpatteL (12. Juli 2017)

Passt nicht auf den Kühler oder passt nicht zum Mainboard?


----------



## Mundus (12. Juli 2017)

Er passt nicht auf den Kühler  und das ist ja auch der springende und mich nervende Punkt, denn hier hat sich nichts geändert und da geht es auch nicht um irgendwelche Spezifikationen die sich geändert hätten. Da liegt der Fehler wohl eher bei Alphacool bzw. deren Produktion oder der Qualitätssicherung!!!

Sorry das ich genervt bin die hier anwesenden können ja da auch nichts dafür


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (12. Juli 2017)

Kannst du mal ein Bild machen wie die Passung ist? Steht ein Grat evtl. ab oder sowas?


----------



## Rarek (12. Juli 2017)

mal noch eine frage anbei...

sind die Grundmaße der Halterungen zwischen XPX und XP³ unterschiedlich? weil wenn ja liegt eventuell schon dort das prob ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (12. Juli 2017)

XPX und XP³ sind komplett unterschiedlich


----------



## Mundus (12. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es ist jetzt kein besonders großer Grat zu erkennen, wenn ich den alten Halter darüber Lege sieht man allerdings das der AM4 Halter ca. 0,4-0,5mm übersteht (geschätzt).
Ich bekomme ihn auch nicht mit Kraftaufwand über den Kühler (was ja auch nicht Zweckmäßig wäre aber ich habs trotzdem versucht xD)
Sorry für die schlechten Fotos aber mehr gibt mein Handy trauriger weise nicht her! Ich hoffe man erkennt es so halbwegs


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (12. Juli 2017)

Sieht nach ner Abweichung beim Stanzen aus. Etwas zu dicker Lack...puh...über stand ist nicht sehr viel...mmm

Kurzfristig würde ich ne Feile oder was zum Schleifen nehmen. Kann gerne einen schicken, nur ober der dann 100% passt weiß ich nicht und auch nicht wie schnell der bei dir wäre. 

Kann mich da immo nur entschuldigen das der so ist.


----------



## Mundus (12. Juli 2017)

ja also der Messschieber sagt der AM4 Halter ist ca. 1mm  zu Schmal... ja das Schleifen ist auch echt die einfachste Variante nur hab ich leider keinen Dremel zur Hand, ich find es ein wenig Unbefriedigend, wie gesagt er ist teurer und von der Verarbeitungsqualität deutlich schlechter als der Halter für 115x was das angeht bin ich da etwas unglücklich andere Hersteller bieten Kostenlose Umrüstkits an.
Und wie gesagt sorry du kannst da ja wirklich nichts dafür  aber das ist aus Kundensicht echt uncool!
Das habt ihr bestimmt extra gemacht damit ich mir den XPX kaufe


----------



## Rarek (12. Juli 2017)

aber eines muss ich schon sagen... die Halterung vom XP³ sieht massiver aus, als die vom XPX 
denn das Stecksystem beim XPX lässt m.M.n. das ganze zerbrechlicher wirken, auch wenn ich eher das gegenteil gemerkt habe beim verbauen


----------



## Mundus (12. Juli 2017)

wenn der Halter auf den Kühler passt ist mir das sogar egal wenn er zerbrechlicher ist   is der selbe wie bei der Eisbär glaube ich fand das System ganz gut


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (13. Juli 2017)

Das wirkt nur so. Beim XP³ist es stahl und beim XPX Aluminium...letzteres ist von Nöten, da man so die ganzen Farben ermöglichen kann die wir anbieten. In der Stabilität gibt es da keine Nachteile.

Na ja, das der AM4 teurer ist liegt an der Zu erwartenden Stückzahl. Und die wenigen Hersteller, die Nachrüstsets gratis raus schicken, was gar nicht mal so viele sind, haben die entsprechenden Preise bereits im Voraus auf die Kühler aufgeschlagen um sowas abdecken zu können.


----------



## SpatteL (13. Juli 2017)

Teuer?
Die Halterungen von ALC sind doch vergleichsweise günstig, bei anderen Herstellern kosten die gerne mal 15€ oder mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Juli 2017)

Aber da ist dann meist ein ganzes Schraubenkit dabei, nicht nur n sehr dick lackiertes "Blech". Kann schon verstehen dass das im gegensatz zur Intel-Platte etwas teuer erscheint, aber ist halt so. Fällt bei einem MB+CPU Kauf auch nicht ins Gewicht


----------



## Mundus (13. Juli 2017)

Jaaaaaa klar wirklich Schlimm fand ich es auch nicht sonst hätte ich es gar nicht erst kaufen dürfen, es wurde für mich erst schlimm als es nicht gepasst  hat aber mir wurde nochmal mitgeteilt das es sich um eine Fehlerhafte Charge handelt und ich mein Geld wieder bekomme.
Wie gesagt sowas kann immer mal passieren ich hatte davon ja auch schon gelesen aber ich dachte nach 4 Monaten ist das Problem behoben, Matthias sorry nochmal das ich gestern so gefrustet war wie gesagt es war das letzte Teil das gefehlt hat.
Ps. wenn ich mit Alphacool nicht zufrieden wäre würde nicht meine Komplette Wakü aus euren Teilen bestehen


----------



## derTino (15. Juli 2017)

Wie schauts aus mit dem 580 M02 - wann gibts die Anleitung und im Webshop nochmal die verbindliche Kompatibilitätsliste? Im Warenkorb liegt der schon. Momentan ist bei RX480 Schluss. :-/


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2017)

Dann ab zur Kasse, der Kühler passt doch genau drauf


----------



## derTino (18. Juli 2017)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Dann ab zur Kasse, der Kühler passt doch genau drauf



Steht wo? Sagt wer?

Ich habs zwar mal nach einer Anfrage bzgl. einschicken und Kühler dafür bekommen von AC so gehört, dass der Block so heißen soll aber ob es wirklich so geworden ist und der nun passt, hab ich noch nirgends offiziell gelesen. Auch die Seiten der ausländischen Shops zeigen mir da nix an.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2017)

Es steht nirgends, das stimmt wohl. Aber schau dir den Kühler und das PCB an, passt wie A**** auf Eimer. Wenn dir das natürlich zu heikel ist, musst du weiter auf offizielle Angaben warten.


----------



## Haarstrich (18. Juli 2017)

Siehe hier:

Welche RX480 und RX580 besitzt das gleiche PCB?


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juli 2017)

Wobei RX 480 Nitro und RX 580 Nitro gänzlich unterschiedliche PCBs haben.


----------



## Chukku (21. Juli 2017)

@ Aquatuning:

Euer Shop gibt an, dass von den 16/11mm Borosilikatglas-Rohren in der 90° Variante aktuell >50 auf Lager sind.
Ist das tatsächlich aktuell?

Ich habe nämlich mitte Mai 3 Stück über Digitec.ch bestellt.
2 davon sind jetzt abholbereit, auf das Dritte soll ich aber noch bis Mitte September warten.
Erscheint mir irgendwie merkwürdig, dass Digitec das 3te nicht ranschaffen kann, wenn doch anscheinend ausreichend viele auf Lager sind.

*Edit*
Hat sich erledigt.. sind jetzt doch "schon" Mitte August angekommen. Hat nur 3 Monate gedauert


----------



## Chukku (18. August 2017)

Hier ist ja aktuell nicht mehr viel los.. ist wohl Urlaubszeit? 

Ich hätte da noch mal eine  Frage zu den "Aurora LED Hardtube" Ringen.
In der Beschreibung ist von "hochwertiger Eiszapfen Lackierung" der Rede.
Heisst das, dass neben den "Deep Black" auch noch "Chrome" Varianten in der Planung sind? Oder bleibt es bei den Schwarzen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. August 2017)

Ich kann dir aktuell nicht sagen ob die noch in Chrome kommen werden. Zumindest steht noch kein Termin fest. 

@ Chukku
Bezüglich Dicitech.ch können wir dir nichts sagen, es ist ja nicht unser Shop.


----------



## v3nom (18. August 2017)

@Eddy: Gibt es Neuigkeiten zur VPP755? Da sollte doch eine überarbeitete V2 kommen und eine noch robustere.


----------



## Chukku (18. August 2017)

Alles klar, danke für die Info.

Vielleicht find ich 1-2 schattige Ecken, wo ich die schwarzen Aurora Ringe geschickt verstecken kann.
Überleg ich mir, nachdem ich alle Rohre verlegt habe


----------



## SilverTobias90 (18. August 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> @Eddy: Gibt es Neuigkeiten zur VPP755? Da sollte doch eine überarbeitete V2 kommen und eine noch robustere.



Ich habe die 755 im April/März meine ich gekauft (bin im Urlaub und kann nicht genau schauen) da stand auch v2 drauf. Bei mir läuft sie tadellos. Keinerlei Probleme


----------



## v3nom (18. August 2017)

Meine V2 leider nicht... hoffe auf die V2.2


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2017)

Ist der andere Kollege nicht mehr aktiv bei AC?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (25. August 2017)

@ Aquatuning:

Ist bei euren 16mm Borosilikatglasrohren ein Außendurchmesser von 16.12mm noch innerhalb der zulässigen Fertigungstoleranz oder wäre das ein Reklamationsgrund?
Ich habe  bei einem der 3 kürzlich gelieferten Rohre nämlich das Problem, dass ich es nicht verwenden kann, weil ich es ums Verrecken nicht in das Fitting bekomme.

Ich habe es auch erfolglos mit 5 weiteren Fittings probiert.. an deren Fertigungstoleranz liegt es also nicht.
Und die anderen insgesamt 8 Rohre in meinem System haben auch keine Schwierigkeiten gemacht (mit dem gleichen Fitting-Typ: EK-HDC 16mm).

Bestellt habe ich in einem anderen Shop (Digitec) von daher würde die Reklamation sowieso über die laufen. Es würde mir aber trotzdem helfen, zu wissen, wie der Hersteller zu dem Thema steht.
Zumal das Rohr natürlich schon zugeschnitten und somit nicht mehr im Originalzustand ist.. wird also grundsätzlich nicht einfach.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2017)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ist der andere Kollege nicht mehr aktiv bei AC?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Matthias wurde gegangen. Gründe wirst du nicht erfahren.


----------



## Shooot3r (25. August 2017)

Ok

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerDings (5. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, eine neue Version der Eispumpe würde mich auch interessieren.
Meine verweigert seit eben das Anlaufen. Sie zuckt ein paar mal und dann ist Feierabend. Gleich morgen rufe ich mal den Support von aquatuning an. Wäre ja sehr schön, wenn ich gleich eine neue Pumpe bekommen würde, ohne das ich Wochen auf den PC verzichten müsste.

Schade ist es allemal, da die Bestellung erst ende Juli raus ging.

Gruß


----------



## the_leon (5. September 2017)

Auf welche Stufe hast du die Pumpe gestellt?

Stell sie mal auf die maximale Stufe, das hilft manchmal bei denen


----------



## DerDings (5. September 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe sie jetzt schon in mehreren Einstellungen getestet. 
...
Ha, während ich das oben schrieb, hab ich einfach nochmal den PC angeschaltet. Sie läuft wieder...
Trotzdem werd ich morgen den Support kontaktieren, denn so gehts leider garnicht. Ich habe jetzt mindestens 15 mal, mit verschiedenen Einstellungen getestet (Poti, mit/ohne PWM), aber nach gut 20 Minuten warten ging sie an...
Sry, aber wenn mein Auto sowas machen würde, würd ich dem Händler auch was husten...


----------



## SpatteL (5. September 2017)

Das ist (leider) ein bekanntes Problem und soll angeblich mit der Kühlflüssigkeit zusammen hängen.
Ob und wann es eine neue V2(eine V3 soll wohl nicht kommen) geben soll ist aktuell nicht bekannt.

Versuche dein Geld/eine Gutschrift zu bekommen und kaufe dir eine richtige D5.


----------



## v3nom (5. September 2017)

Habe mittlerweile auch meine V2 getauscht gegen eine neue V2 (nicht die überarbeitete) und die alte hatte auch Anlaufschwierigkeiten. Teilweise hat es 1-2 aber auch 10-20 Startversuche gebraucht bis diese wieder lief.


----------



## Shutterfly (7. September 2017)

Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich mit das die Pumpe nicht läuft?


----------



## TheAbyss (7. September 2017)

Über ein Tachosignal am AE6, das dann nen Fehler schmeisst und über meinen optischen Durchflussmesser, der sich nicht dreht, nachdem ich den Powerknopf gedrückt habe... im IDLE geht eine stehende Pumpe bei ordentlicher Dimensionierung des Kreislaufs sogar ne Weile gut, mache ich ab und zu zur Rekalibierung meines nicht-optischen Durchflussmessers.


----------



## v3nom (7. September 2017)

Ich habe meiner einen 5sec 100% Anlaufboost gegeben, das hört und sieht man (Rechner hat ein Glasseitenteil und steht auf dem Schreibtisch).
Außerdem auch wie TheAbyss geschrieben hat eine Überwachung der Drehzahl mit nem Aquaero.


----------



## Chukku (7. September 2017)

Ich habs daran gemerkt, dass meine CPU im Windows Idle 105°C hatte 
(Afterburner  im Autostart... mit "detached" Diagrammbereich auf 2tem Monitor)


----------



## TheAbyss (7. September 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Ich habs daran gemerkt, dass meine CPU im Windows Idle 105°C hatte
> (Afterburner  im Autostart... mit "detached" Diagrammbereich auf 2tem Monitor)



Kann man auch so machen.... evtl. wollte Shutterfly aber ne Lösung, die ein wenig unspektakulärer ist...


----------



## Shutterfly (7. September 2017)

Ich wollte es einfach wissen 

Weil wenn ich mir überlege, dass der PC unterm Tisch steht, ggf. kein Window oder Durchflusssensor hat, dann bekommt man ggf. erst mit der Temperatur mit, dass irgendwas nicht rund läuft.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (7. September 2017)

Hey Leute, hab ein kleines Problem bei meiner Wasserkühlung. Ist meine erste WaKü, und an sich bin ich auch hochzufrieden in Sachen Optik, Lautstärke und Kühlung (sobald sie final ist, gibts Bilder. Habe folgenden AGB verbaut: Alphacool Ausgleichsbehalter einzeln fur DC-LT Pumpen | DC-LT | Aufsatzbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Der AGB liegt waagerecht (Einfüllöffung das G1/4 Gewinde, oben liegend). Jetzt tropft der große schwarze Deckel aber, sobald die Wassertemperaturen steigen. Also alles ist dicht, auch über viele Stunden im Idle oder moderater Last ohne einen Tropfen. Aber sobald ich das System voll belaste kleckert mir der Freund von oben auf meine GTX1080. Nicht so prickeld. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung parat? Senkrechte Montage ist aktuell nicht möglich, außer ich kaufe noch mehr Fittings nach etc. Aber eigentlich ist er so optimal positioniert und würde auch ungerne was ändern, wenn sich das vermeiden ließe. Aber eine Undichtigkeit geht natürlich gar nicht.
Denke es liegt evtl. an den unterschiedlichen Materialen? Plexiglas, Gummi-O-Ring, Hartplastik (ka welcher Kunststoff genau).
Ausgebaut, fester Verschraubt, lockerer Verschraubt, das waren bisher meine unerfolgreichen Versuche.
Bin am liebäugeln mit Teflondichtband aufs Gewinde des großen Deckels, zur Unterstützung des O-Rings. Könnte die Sache natürlich auch verschlimmbessern.
Oder eventuell den Deckel fest kleben. Aber auch keine Erfolgsgarantie und sicher ein one way ticket.


----------



## Shutterfly (7. September 2017)

Besonders helfen wird man da nicht können wenn du die Dichtungsringe schon kontrolliert hast. Du kannst mal prüfen, ob du im Plexi-Glas ggf. Mikrorisse hast.

Ansonsten: Sicher das man den AGB in dieser Position montieren darf? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er nur wie auf dem Bild gezeigt betrieben werden kann.


----------



## Chukku (8. September 2017)

Du hast den AGB aber nicht randvoll gemacht oder?
Der Sinn eines AGB ist ja (unter anderem), dass über eine mehr oder weniger große Luftblase dort ein Druckausgleich stattfinden kann.

Ohne Luft, die komprimiert werden kann, steigt der Druck im System bei zunehmender Temperatur zu stark an... vielleicht wird der Deckel auch deswegen bei hohen Temperaturen undicht?


----------



## TheAbyss (8. September 2017)

Meine beiden Vorposter habens schon zusammengefasst.. 

AGB für waagerechte Lagerung konzipiert? AGB in der Lage nen Druckausgleich zu machen? Teflonband und Verkleben halte ich für keine gute Idee, dann lieber in den sauren Apfel beissen und nen Pumpentop und AGB einzeln zu erwerben.

EDIT: wie ich sehe hast du die Frage an ALC schon gestellt..

EDIT EDIT: Bevor du deine GTX1080 ertränkst, schick sie mir..


----------



## ChiefJohnson (9. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung hab ich ja noch nicht viel, aber zum Glück gibt's hier ja nette Hilfe, um nicht alle Fehler selber machen zu müssen!

Ja, habe den AGB tatsächlich bis unters Dach gefüllt, fand das von der Optik und Luftblasengefahr am besten. Ich habe jetzt mal etwas Luft gelassen, zusätzlich einen Schlauch im Kalten zustand etwas komprimiert, damit Wasser und Luft bei Erwärmung etwas expandieren können. Vielleicht doch User-Fehler und kein Design-Flaw^^

Aber für ein microATX hält sie die übertaktete GTX1080 Grafikkarte bei 2.1GHz/11GHz/120% (GPU/VRAM/Power) bei ca. 57-62 °C (45min-endlos BF1). Bin damit zufrieden, hab ja nicht unendlich Platz und Ratioatorfläche, aber die Bodenlüfter helfen da gut mit.
RGB-LEDs (das Lila ist kein UV) kommen auf einem Foto natürlich nicht so gut rüber, aber trotzdem: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der UV leuchtende Tank wird noch farblos UV blau leuchtend gebracht, passt dann besser zum inWin Logo.

Noch eine Frage:
Ganz unten links seht ihr den Wasserauslass. Ist das ok so? Sind ca. 10cm Schlauch mit fast stehendem Wasser (nur dest. Wasser mit sehr sehr wenig UV Konzentrat). Hab ja keine (Pastel/Aura)Partikel die sich absetzen könnten, kann man das so lassen?


----------



## ChiefJohnson (10. September 2017)

Scheint geholfen zu haben, es leckt nichts mehr! Hat sich wohl tatsächlich etwas Druck aufgebaut. Vielen Dank für den Tipp Bisschen Undervolting und die Karte schafft immer noch 2GHz bei 0.975V und nur noch 54 °C.


----------



## TheAbyss (11. September 2017)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung hab ich ja noch nicht viel, aber zum Glück gibt's hier ja nette Hilfe, um nicht alle Fehler selber machen zu müssen!
> 
> Ja, habe den AGB tatsächlich bis unters Dach gefüllt, fand das von der Optik und Luftblasengefahr am besten. Ich habe jetzt mal etwas Luft gelassen, zusätzlich einen Schlauch im Kalten zustand etwas komprimiert, damit Wasser und Luft bei Erwärmung etwas expandieren können. Vielleicht doch User-Fehler und kein Design-Flaw^^
> 
> ...



Ich denke den Auslass kannst du so lassen, hast du den mit einem Kugelhahn realisiert? Ansonsten sehr ordentlich, was du da bei den Platzverhältnissen gebastelt hast, wäre mit meinen Wurstfingern nicht unbedingt meins gewesen...


----------



## ChiefJohnson (11. September 2017)

TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich denke den Auslass kannst du so lassen, hast du den mit einem Kugelhahn realisiert? Ansonsten sehr ordentlich, was du da bei den Platzverhältnissen gebastelt hast, wäre mit meinen Wurstfingern nicht unbedingt meins gewesen...



Kugelhahn hab ich leider nicht, dafür war ich bei der Hauptbestellung zu geizig:/ Ist also nur ein simpler Stopfen, funktioniert aber für mich auch. Mit einem Kugelhahn könnte man halt ein kürzeres wassergefülltest Stück vor dem Hahn realisieren und der Schlauch dahinter trocken oder abnehmbar verlegen.


----------



## Rabenfels (11. September 2017)

Echt zu geizig?
Aqua Computer Kugelhahn G1/4" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chukku (19. September 2017)

Merci ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2017)

Korrosionsschutz für den Körper


----------



## Toto89 (19. September 2017)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlung hab ich ja noch nicht viel, aber zum Glück gibt's hier ja nette Hilfe, um nicht alle Fehler selber machen zu müssen!
> 
> Ja, habe den AGB tatsächlich bis unters Dach gefüllt, fand das von der Optik und Luftblasengefahr am besten.



Das ist das erste mal, dass ich sehe, dass jemand von mangelnder Verarbeitungsqualität bei Alphacool profitiert.
Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass bei anderen Herstellern keine Dichtung nachgegeben hätte, sondern das ganze Ding einfach geplatzt wäre.

Weißt du eigentlich, wo unglaublich, ekelhaft viel Glück du hattest?^^


----------



## ChiefJohnson (18. Oktober 2017)

Nach etwas Betrieb rattert nun meine Kombi aus Pumpe + Deckel. Also eine Alphacool DC-LT 2600 mit Alphacool DC-LT Plexi Aufsatz. Super nervig, klingt fast genau wie hier: Alphacool DC-LT is loud and has two design flaws - YouTube

War nur ca. 1-2 Monate im Einsatz, allerdings auch gerne mal 10h+ pro Tag. Bis vor einer Woche war die Pumpe wirklich leise, entkoppelt auf einem Shoggy Sandwich. Habe die Pumpe mit viel Gefühl festgeschraubt, damit der Rotor nicht am Deckel kratzt. Vielleicht hat sich ja der O-Ring mit der Zeit verformt? Habe gestern die Schrauben nochmal gelockert (nur noch eine viertel bis halbe Umdrehung bis sie zu locker ist und leckt), jedoch rattert sie immer noch. Da sie klingt wie die Pumpe im Video: Noch was zu retten oder gleich weg damit?

Falls jemand noch Tipps hat, immer her damit. Meine nächsten Versuche wären: 1. Pumpe Putzen 2. O-Ring tauschen 3. Pumpe tauschen (hab noch eine identische Ersatzpumpe rumliegen). Notfalls wechsel ich eben auf die Ersatzpumpe, falls die auch irgendwann spackt, wird auf eine ganz andere Pumpe gewechselt. Die DC-LT war eben von der größe Perfekt, und das Plexi-Top + Plexi-AGB waren schick, der Preis gut, die Leistung für meinen kleinen Loop ausreichend, nur die Qualität schmeckt mir nicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

Am Deckel den Anpressdruck verändern, vorsichtig auch mal im BEtrieb. Schütteln kann auch helfen....
Ansonsten, so hart es klingt, Pumpe wechseln gegen was bewährtes wie D5 etc...


----------



## chaotium (22. März 2018)

Mal den Tread wiederbeleben. Gibts euch noch?


----------



## v3nom (22. März 2018)

Ich bezweifel das ALC sich noch aktiv in die Foren traut...


----------



## chaotium (22. März 2018)

wieso?


----------



## v3nom (22. März 2018)

Gibt viele unzufriedene User und ALC hat sich dann nach und nach dem Dialog entzogen. Hat man gut im Luxx gemerkt.


----------



## chaotium (22. März 2018)

tja ^^


----------



## SpatteL (22. März 2018)

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich dazu mal auf der Facebook Seite nachgefragt und folgende Antwort bekommen:
"Die  Foren werden langfristig wohl geschlossen. Es gibt mannigfaltige  Möglichkeiten mit uns in Kontakt zu treten auf denen wir flexibler  arbeiten können was auch euch mehr Vorteile verschafft. "


----------



## Rabenfels (23. März 2018)

Was für ein Blödsinn, nur Ausrede sich in Foren nicht rechtfertigen zu müssen. Feiglinge!


----------



## SpatteL (23. März 2018)

So etwas in der Art dachte ich mir da auch und habe folgendes geantwortet:
" Der Vorteil über ein Forum ist, das es öffentlich ist. 
Ich  verfolge da einige Foren und da kommt es öfter mal vor, das sich da  jemand meldet, der via Mail und Telefon nix erreicht hat und übers Forum  wird es dann oft innerhalb weniger Stunden geregelt.
Da ist dann nämlich der Händler/Hersteller im Zugzwang um einen guten Eindruck zu machen."

Darauf kam dann (natürlich) kein weitere Antwort seitens AT/ALC.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. März 2018)

Über Facebook und den youtube Kanal bekommt ALC eben über die Kommentare zu 99% Zucker in den Hintern geblasen und kritische Kommentare lassen sich löschen oder ausblenden. Da dort schlichtweg alle Veröffentlichungen bejubelt werden kann man einfach weiterhin unreflektiert sein Ding machen. Dadurch wird negative Publicity minimiert und der Umsatz profitiert davon offensichtlich auch.



> Tipp: Verbergen statt löschen! Wird ein Kommentar verborgen, ist dieser nur noch für den Verfasser und dessen Facebook-Freunde sichtbar. Man erspart sich so in aller Regel eine Rechtfertigung der Löschung.




Richtiger Umgang mit Facebook-Kommentaren - Projecter GmbH


----------



## chaotium (23. März 2018)

Bin froh zu Aquacomputer gewechselt zu haben ^^


----------



## micindustries (1. April 2018)

Schade. wenn sich eine Firma so entwickelt. Dann braucht sich langfristig keiner Wundern, wenn der (nicht selten asiatische) Markt das Ruder übernimmt


----------



## butzbert (1. April 2018)

Ich habe 2 Schnellverschlüsse von Alpha, man konnte sie nur dicht bekommen mit roher Gewalt, sprich man musste die Plastik Verschlüsse mit Zangen festziehen. Ich hoffe dass die Teile nicht meinen Durchfluss hemmen. Bin mir da noch nicht so sicher ist aber nur eine Vermutung aktuell.

Ein Radi von Alpha war ebenfalls nach Montage undicht. Direkt am Anschluss wurde nicht sauber gearbeitet ein kleiner Grad am Gehäuse. 2 Dichtungen im Fitting konnten das Problem dann lösen.

Also Qualitativ fand ich das jetzt nicht überzeugend.


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

Das kommt doch alles eh aus China ^^


----------



## Ozryel (13. März 2019)

Passiert hier eigentlich noch was oder ist die Firma Alphacool quasi tot?


----------



## micindustries (15. März 2019)

Die Firma nicht. Aber die aktuelle Firmenpolitik / Produktqualität bei vielen Foristen auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt, ist der Thread halt still geworden


----------



## v3nom (15. März 2019)

Ich denke es wird lieber versucht den Markt zu erweitern und zu expandieren.


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (15. März 2019)

micindustries schrieb:


> Die Firma nicht. Aber die aktuelle Firmenpolitik / Produktqualität bei vielen Foristen auf wenig Gegenliebe stößt, ist der Thread halt still geworden



Hab mir letzte Woche von Alphacool ein Set geholt und verbaut. Ich war/bin sehr zufrieden mit Pruduktqualität.


----------



## Shooot3r (17. März 2019)

Dann warte mal ab, bis dein plexi AGB reißt, oder deine Pumpe stehen bleibt... 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ozryel (17. März 2019)

Ersteres hatte ich auch schon,  dazu zwei undichte Graka Kühler

Immerhin wurde sich anständig darum gekümmert


----------



## Blauerjaeger1 (18. März 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Dann warte mal ab, bis dein plexi AGB reißt, oder deine Pumpe stehen bleibt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Na dann hoffe ich mal daß du nicht recht hast. Wird sich zeigen, von welchem Zeitraum sprichst du da?


----------



## Shooot3r (18. März 2019)

Habe ich selber noch nicht gehabt, da ich bis jetzt nur ac AGBs hatte. Habe aber öfter hier und im luxx davon gelesen. Grade wenn das Wasser mal bisschen wärmer geworden ist. Aber fürn Einstieg ist das schon ganz in Ordnung. 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ozryel (18. März 2019)

Bei mir hats knapp ein Jahr gedauert, dann hatte ich einen schönen Riss von oben bis zur Mitte des AGB. Zum Glück ist nichts ausgelaufen.

Hab dann ohne große Diskussion von Aquatuning ein neues Rohr bekommen


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. April 2019)

Sind im Lieferumfang der Eisbaer 420 PWM oder 3-Pin Lüfter enthalten? 

*Produktabbildungen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

*
Artikelbeschreibung:*



> Lüfter bequiet! Pure Wings 2
> 
> 
> Lager: Rifle
> ...


----------



## Narbennarr (19. April 2019)

afaik PWM Pure WIngs 2 mit 1300 RPM und bei den 120er 1500 RPM PWM


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. April 2019)

Auf der Produktabbildung an der Motoreinheit abgelesen (soweit war ich auch schon) oder hast du die vorliegen? Um letzteres geht es mir eigentlich, denn durch die Produktlistungen wird es nicht klar.

Weiteres Beispiel: Die neuen Nexxxos V2 Radiatoren. In der Produktbeschreibung heißt es 15 FPI, im Video und in den Technischen Details 12 FPI.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2019)

Die Lüfter sind jedenfalls PWM Lüfter, habe die selben hier bei mir noch irgendwo herum liegen.
Die Pumpe wird 3-Pin haben, wahrscheinlich wurde es in der Produktbeschreibung verwechselt.


----------



## Franky1971 (25. April 2019)

Hallo in die Runde

hatte schon mal jemand einen defekten Alphacool Eisbecher 250, wo der Behälter gerissen und ausgelaufen ist. Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, wie sowas passieren kann.


----------



## SpatteL (25. April 2019)

Gerissene Plexi AGBs gibt es immer wieder mal. Gründe kann es verschiedene haben:
- Schlechte Verarbeitung von Hersteller (nicht getempert - langsame erwärmen und abkühlen um Spannungen aus der Fertigung zu lösen)
- Schlechte Verarbeitung vom Kunden (reinigen mit Alkohol)
- Zu fest zugeschraubt


----------



## Franky1971 (25. April 2019)

Der Kühlkreislauf war über 3 Monate im Betrieb, ohne Probleme. Wie merke ich denn ob ich zu fest oder zu schwach zuschraube ?


----------



## Narbennarr (26. April 2019)

Naja locker auf dem Handgelenk sag ich immer. Soweit bis, es sich nur noch mit Kraftaufwand weiter drehen lässt, bloß kein Werkzeug. Ich würde aber ohnehin auf Glas wechseln


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

Der Eisberg 1 würde mich schon reizen


----------



## Hogan (8. Dezember 2019)

Setzt Alphacool eigentlich noch auf das Nexxxos GPX-Konzept für GPUs? Ich finde es eigentlich interessant, da mir die Optik egal ist, allerdings ist die Auswahl auf der Website doch arg zusammengeschrumpft. Und laut dem Konfiguration gibt es gar keine GPX-Versionen für die 2080, 2080 super usw. Wurde dieses Produkt eingestellt?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

Die Nexxxos GPX-Kühler waren keine Fullcover und so wurde nicht alles mit Wasser gekühlt. Finde es besser das ALC nun auf Fullcover Kühler setzt und nun auch bei ihren Kühler alles mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Natürlich waren die GPU-Kühler dann auf neue Kühlkörper übertragbar, was das ganze etwas günstiger machte. Natürlich vorausgesetzt es wurden neue Kühlkörper für neue Grafikkarten hergestellt und zum verkauf mit angeboten.


----------



## Darkearth27 (11. Dezember 2019)

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe mir mal eine Eisbaer Solo vorgenommen, die nun 1 1/2 Jahre "defekt" im Schrank lag.

Habe die Solo ausgetauscht, weil die Erste auf einmal nicht mehr gekühlt hat.
Da ich nie die Zeit gefunden habe die andere mal auseinander zu nehmen, lag sie halt so lange im Schrank.

Nachdem ich diese dann, eigentlich per Zufall, wiedergefunden habe, dachte ich mir, schraub sie mal auf und schau sie dir mal an.

Erstmal habe ich mir angeschaut, wieso die Pumpe sich nicht mehr drehte.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der rot eingekreiste Bereich, war schuld, dort war es leicht verkantet.
Also mit etwas sanfter Gewalt gelöst und gereinigt und nun dreht sich das Lager auch wieder wie es soll.

Hier dann mal zwei Bilder wie der Block vor der Reinigung aussah.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nun ein Bild vom gereinigten Block


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also falls ihr mal eine Eisbaer Solo habt die "nicht mehr kühlt" schraubt die ruhig mal auf und schaut nach. 
Solltet ihr sagen, dass es euch zuviel Arbeit ist die auseinander zu bauen und ihr euch lieber eine neue kauft, ich nehme eure "defekten" Pumpen gerne


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2019)

Hogan schrieb:


> Setzt Alphacool eigentlich noch auf das Nexxxos GPX-Konzept für GPUs? Ich finde es eigentlich interessant, da mir die Optik egal ist, allerdings ist die Auswahl auf der Website doch arg zusammengeschrumpft. Und laut dem Konfiguration gibt es gar keine GPX-Versionen für die 2080, 2080 super usw. Wurde dieses Produkt eingestellt?



Offiziell nicht und das gleiche Prinzip wird weiterhin für die Eiswolf GPX angewendet, auch wenn dessen Profile wegen der größeren Kühler-Pumpeneinheit nicht kompatibel sind. Aber die Zahl der Neuerscheinungen ist tatsächlich zurückgegangen. Da RTX 2070 und 1660 Ti versorgt wurden, tippe ich auf eine preisliche Differenzierung – im High-End-Sektor fanden die Nexxxos GPX nie großen Anklang, denn wer über 1.000 Euro für eine Karte nebst Kühlung hinlegt, der geht nicht für 40 Euro Einsparpotenzial bei einer etwaigen Aufrüstung Kompromisse in der Kühlleistung ein. Neben den Aurora wäre ein Nexxxos hier überflüssig.


----------

